# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Հայ Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն

## Norton

Դաշնակցությունը ավանդաբար համարվում է ազգային կուսակցություն,  արդյո՞ք դա այդպես է: Խնդրում եմ գրառումները կատարել հնարավորին չափ փաստարկված:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Դաշնակցությունը ավանդաբար համարվում է ազգային կուսակցություն,  արդյո՞ք դա այդպես է: Խնդրում եմ գրառումները կատարել հնարավորին չափ փաստարկված:


Իմ համեստ կարծիքով ՀՅԴ-ն ոչ միֆ է, ոչ էլ ազգային կուսակցություն, այն մի կուսակցություն է որը "ամեն անգամ ուզեցել է անել լավ բան հայ ժողովրդի համար, բայց ստացվել է ինչպես միշտ" իսկ ինչպես միշտը- սկսվում է Երիտթուրքերի հետ համագործակցությունից, 1918-1920 թթ արտաքին ու ներքին ապաշնորհ քաղաքականությունից, Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիր և այլն, շարունակվում մինչև 70ամյա թշնամական պայքար Սովետական Հայաստանի դեմ, Եկեղեցու պառակտում, 1991 թվ. անկախության հանրաքվեի ժամանակ հորդոր "դեմ" քվեարկելու անկախությանը, ներկա ՀՅԴ-ի մասին կարծում եմ կարիք չկա խոսելու: Այսքանը համառոտ, չնայած երևի թե մանրամասն կանդրադառնամ այս թեմային ժամանակի առկայության դեպքում:

----------

Che_Guevara (13.09.2009)

----------


## քաղաքացի

Դաշնակցություն, բյուրո, հայ դատ… բառերը երբ լսում եմ, ծիծաղս գալիս է միքիչ: Ինչո՞ւ միքիչ, որովհետև դաշնակցությունը այսօր և գրեթե միշտ զբաղվել է միայն արտաքին կապերով: Այս կուսակցությունը արտգործ նախարարության մի մասնիկն է: Հայաստանին ձեռնտու է նրա համար, որ սփյուրքի մեծ մասը դաշնակցության գաղափարակիցներ են և թելեթոնների ժամանակ լավ փող են ուղարկում հանուն այդ գաղափարների:
Մյուս կողմից ամենավնասակար մտքերն են արտահայտում Հայաստանի համար՝ Թուրքիային ստորացնելու ահռելի ցանկություն ունեն: Նրանց կարգախոսն է «Մահ կամ ազատություն», «Ճանաչել հայոց ցեղասպանությունն ու հողերը», և այլն:
ՀՅԴ-ի կոչերը Թուրքիային, գրեթե ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում Իրանի նախագահ Մահմուդ Ահմադինեժադի Իսրայելին ուղղված թուք ու մուրից:

Վերջերս Հայաստանում անցկացվեց ՀՅԴ 30-րդ կոնգրեսը, որտեղ նշանակվեցին / ընտրվեցին բյուրոյի նոր անդամներ: Խոսվեց նաև ԼՏՊ-ի դրսից ֆինանսավորելու մասին և ասվել է, որ փաստեր ունեն, որ ՀՀՇ-ն Ամերիկայից ֆինանսավորվում է (սա ես իմացել եմ դաշնակացական սփյուռքահայից, քանի որ ինչքան գիտեմ ՀՅԴ-ի բոլոր նիստերը փակ են լինում):

Ես ուզում եմ անդրադառնալ ՀՅԴ-ի ֆինանսավորման աղբյուրներին: Ամբողջ արտասահմանը, աշխարհի ո՛ր ծայրից ուզես փոխանցումներ են կատարվում Հայաստանի ՀՅԴ-ին և դա բացարձակապես ապացուցելու կարիգ չկա, քանի որ հենց իրենք են դա ասում և հենց իրենց բյուրոյի անդամներն են, որ մինչև այսօր օտարերկրա քաղաքցիներ են և զբաղվում են ՀՀ ներքին քաղաքական հարցերով: Նման երևույթներ, ինչպիսիք են օտարերկրա քաղաքցու քաղաքական ժուրնալիզմով զբաղվելը ՀՀ իշխանությունների կողմից ճանաչվում է քրեական հանցանք և պիտակվում «շպիոն» անունով:

Ի դեպ, ԼՏՊ-ի նախագահության ժամանակ հենց ա՛յս պատճառով էր փակվել ՀՅԴ կուսակցությունը, որովհետև ՀՀ օրենսդրությամբ քաղաքական կուսակցության անդամ կարող են լինել միայն ՀՀ քաղաքացիները: Եվ այս օրենքը գործում է մինչ օրս:

Որպես իմ երկրի քաղաքացի պահանջում եմ, որ ՀՅԴ օտարերկրա քաղաքացիները պատժվեն օրենքի առաջ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

«Ճի՛շտ, կոպի՛տ, ճշգրի՛տ, շիտակ պիտի լինես՝ այնքա՛ն, ինչքան իր ժամանակին Չարենցը եղավ» Հրանտ Մաթեւոսյան Կարծես Հայաստանի բոլոր ճանապարհներում մշտապես տնկված եւ մեր պետության կաշառակեր բնույթի մասին մեզ անընդհատ ու պարտադիր հիշեցնող պետավտոտեսչությունը հերիք չէր, հիմա էլ Երեւանի փողոցներով մեկ, մեծ գովազդային պաստառներով «Մենք 115 տարեկան ենք» ազդարարող Դաշնակցությունը մեյդան ընկավ: Ի սկզբանե հայտնեմ, որ այս հոդվածի գրության պատճառը վերջերս հանդիպած մի դաշնակցականի՝ նոյեմբերի 27-ի խայտառակության առիթով բազմաթիվ վկաների ներկայությամբ կատարած ազնիվ խոստովանությունն է՝ «Այո, լավ ենք արել՝ կեղծել ենք, մենք գտնում ենք, որ այդ ԱՅՈ-ն մեր ազգին պետք է»: Ուրեմն... «Նպատակն արդարացնում է միջոցները»: Պարզ շարքայինից դեռ նոր-նոր դեպի ղեկավարող մարմիններ մագլցող դաշնակցականի վերոնշյալ խոստովանությունը լավագույնս բացահայտում է 115 տարի շարունակ Հայ ազգի ճակատագրի հետ խաղացող կուսակցության էությունը: Նրանք միշտ էլ իմ, քո, նրա, մյուսի, մեր բոլորի տեղը որոշել ու փորձում են դեռ որոշել: Մի՞թե հենց նրանք չէին մեր տեղը որոշել «Բանկ Օտոման» գրավել, Խանասորի արշավանք իրագործել, բայց փաստորեն հակառակը ստացվեց՝ մեզ ջարդեցին: Ժամանակին հենց նրանք էին որոշել Սուլթանին տապալել, բայց արդյունքում մեր ժողովրդին տապալեցին: Հետո որոշեցին Երիտթուրքերի հետ եղբայրանալ ու, իբրեւ հեղափոխական դաշնակիցներ, համատեղ հեղափոխություն անել, սակայն արդյունքում հենց մեր ազգին ցեղասպանության ենթարկեցին: Էլի նրանք էին, որ մեր փոխարեն որոշեցին դեռ շարունակվող ցեղասպանության տարիներին մի կերպ ստեղծված անկախ Հայաստանի ճակատագրի հետ խաղալ եւ, երկիրն իրոք «թշվառ ու անտեր»ության մատնելով, անխիղճ անամոթությամբ հայցեցին թուրքի գութը՝ ստորագրելով Ալեքսանդրապոլի խայտառակ պայմանագիրը: Նրանք, Արեւմտյան Հայաստանի ու Կիլիկիայի կորստից հետո, իրոք որ անելու բան չունեին, բայց որոշեցին էլի մի բան անել, եւ «Դաշնակցությունը ժողով արեց»՝ որոշելով այս անգամ էլ երկրագնդի հայկական միակ հատվածը՝ մոխիրներից հառնել փորձող Խորհրդային Հայաստանը քարկոծել ու հայհոյել: Հայաստանում ստալինյան տարիներ սկսվեցին, իսկ սփյուռքում էլ նրանք որոշեցին իրենց բռնապետական ծարավին հագուրդ տալու անհաջող փորձեր կատարել՝ «Դաշնակցական չեղողը հայ չէ»: Իրենց քաղաքականությանը չենթարկվող եւ ազգօգուտ գործունեություն ծավալող, ուղն ու ծուծով հայրենասեր մեր բազմահազար հայրենակիցներին սկսեցին ահաբեկել եւ սպանել: Հայաստանում հայ հայրենասերին Ստալինն էր սպանում, Սփյուռքում՝ Դաշնակցությունը: Եվ հենց դրա համար էլ որոշեցին ոչ թե Անդրանիկ, Նժդեհ կամ Բաղրամյան երգել, այլ երգեցին ու դեռ երգում են «Ելի՛ր, դաշնակ Դրո»: Երգելը մի կողմ. որոշեցին Հայաստանյայց Առաքելական եկեղեցին եւս մասնատել՝ 1956-ից հիմնելով իրենց կաթողիկոսությունը, որին էլ չափազանց անհարգալից՝ ասես սեփական բոստանի են վերաբերում: Ահա՛ միմիայն լոզունգային «ազատ, անկախ եւ միացյալ»-ների, իրականում՝ «անազատ, օտարից կախված եւ մասնատող» իսկական բնույթն ու նկարագիրը: Ով այս ամենին չի հավատում, թող նեղություն քաշի՝ ԱՄՆ հատուկ ծառայության՝ ԿՀՎ-ի տարեկան ալմանախները թերթելու, որ հրապարակի վրա են, կամ պարզապես ընթերցի պատմաբան Ստեփան Պողոսյանի գրքերը: Ու քանի որ նրանք որոշել էին, որ մեր փոխարեն որոշողները միշտ իրենք են լինելու, որոշեցին 1991 թ. Սեպտեմբերի 21-ին՝ համայն հայության համար ճակատագրական, պատմության մեզ ընձեռած այդ սքանչելի պահին, Հայաստանի անկախության հանրաքվեին «Ո՛չ» ասել: Բայց, ի հեճուկս իրենց, Հայաստանի բնակչությունը բոլորիս դարերի երազանքն իրականություն դարձրեց: Նրանք գովազդային գործակալության նման մշտապես ցույց են տալիս, որ իբր թե Հայաստանի եւ հայ ժողովրդի ճակատագրով են մտահոգված: Վերջերս նույնիսկ առանց անհարմար զգալու հայտարարեցին թե՝ «իրենք ստեղծվել են, որպեսզի Հայաստանն ու հայ ժողովուրդը գոյություն ունենան եւ կարողանան զարգանալ», բայց, ինչպես բոլորիս ծանոթ պատմական փաստերն են ցույց տալիս, հակառակն է՝ նրանք կարծես թե «115 տարի առաջ ստեղծվել են, որպեսզի Հայաստանն ու հայ ժողովուրդը գոյություն չունենան եւ չկարողանան զարգանալ»: Եվ փաստորեն նոյեմբերի 27-ի խայտառակության առիթով վերոհիշյալ շարքային դաշնակցականի իմ ներկայությամբ կատարած անկեղծ խոստովանությունը հենց այս անհերքելի իրականության վերջին օրինակներից էր: Ու քանի որ այդ կուսակցությունն իր շարքերում եւ ոչ մեկ հատ «ազատ, անկախ» մտածելու ունակ պարկեշտ անդամ չունի, ուստի 115 տարի տեւող տհասությունից, բախտախնդրությունից, արկածախնդրությունից եւ հայ ժողովրդի համար միայն դժբախտ հետեւանքներով ավարտվող ողբերգություններից զերծ չենք լինելու հաստատ: Չգիտեմ, թե այս կուսակցությունը բոլոր այս տարիներին քանի-քանի տիրոջ ծառա կարող է եղած լինել, բայց որ ստեղծման օրից մեզ պարտադրված իր գոյությամբ հայ ժողովրդին չի ծառայել, փաստ է: Սույն կուսակցության քաղաքականության պատճառով իրականացված ցեղասպանության փաստը միայն հերիք պիտի լիներ, որպեսզի նրանք այլեւս անվերադարձ հեռանային եւ նորից երբեք չհայտնվեին հայոց երկնակամարում, բայց հավանաբար մեզ բոլորիս նորանոր դժբախտություններ բերելու նպատակով պատվիրված անավարտ հանձնարարականներ ու, ի հեճուկս Հ. Քաջազնունու հայտնի պատգամի, դեռ «անելիք» ունեն: Չէ՞ որ Ջավախքում դեռ հայեր են ապրում: Հայոց ցեղասպանության 90-ամյակում նույնիսկ բազմաթիվ թուրքեր մարդկության դեմ գործված աններելի հանցանքի համար մեզնից ներողություն խնդրեցին, մինչդեռ 115-ամյա զառամյալն այդպես էլ լռում է: Սրանից 115 տարի առաջ բազմամիլիոնանոց հայությամբ Արեւմտյան Հայաստան եւ Կիլիկիա կար, իսկ հիմա այդ ամենից արդեն ցավոտ հուշ ու նույնանուն մի նորակառույց առագաստանավ է մնացել: Հիմա պա՞րզ է, թե ինչու նրանք 115 տարեկան են, իսկ մենք արդեն չկանք, թե ինչու ամբողջ հայ ազգի համար պաշտելի զորավարներ Անդրանիկին եւ Նժդեհին տանել չեն կարողանում: Գովազդային նպատակներով պատեհ-անպատեհ Արցախյան ազատամարտից խոսողները երբեք հայ ժողովրդին չեն ասելու, թե ինչու արյան կանչով ոտքի ելած, Սփյուռքի իրենց գաղթօջախներից Հայրենիք հասած եւ Արցախյան գոյամարտի արժանավոր մասնակիցը դարձած հատուկենտ հայորդիներին անխտիր հեռացրին իրենց կուսակցության շարքերից: Նրանք, անշուշտ, երբեք մեր ժողովրդին չեն ասելու, որ 1989-90-ականներին՝ դեռ Արցախյան ազատամարտի արշալույսին, թեկուզ որսորդական հրացաններով հայրենի հողը պաշտպանելու պատրաստ լավագույն նվիրյալներին անամոթաբար ստիպում էին՝ «Զենք՝ Դաշնակցության անդամակցելու դիմաց» անբարո գործարքը: Իսկ շատերս, ձեռքում թեկուզ մեկ միավոր զենք ունենալու նպատակով, նման գործարքի զոհ գնացած տասնյակ հայորդիներ ենք ճանաչել: Տեսել ենք նաեւ, թե Դաշնակցության անդամ, Արցախի Ազգային ժողովի առաջին նախագահ Արթուր Մկրտչյանի անմեղ թափված արյունը ինչպես կամ ինչու այդպես մոռացության մատնվեց: «Մեր պետությունը երեք ճակատ, մեկ սահման ունի» հայտարարող ԱԺ փոխխոսնակի կուսակցությունը, «Ջավախք... Ջավախք» հոլովելով, հայ ժողովրդին մի նոր աղետի հասցնելու փոխարեն՝ Դաշնակցության Ջավախքի պատասխանատու հանդիսացած իրենց «ընկեր» Պողոս Պողոսյանի՝ Երեւանում, բոլորի աչքի առաջ, օրը-ցերեկով սպանության հանցավորներին օրենքով հասնող պատժին արժանացնելու համար աշխատեր գոնե: Հին ընկերնե՞րը չեն դավաճանում: Քանի որ ստելով, կեղծելով, խարդախելով 115-ամյա կուսակցությունը կարողանում է իր տեղն իշխանությունների արեւի տակ ապահովել, ուստի բնական է, որ «բոլոր միջոցներն էլ ընդունելի են» իր համար: Կարծում եմ՝ 115-ամյա կուսակցության՝ ինձ քաջածանոթ անդամներից մի քանիսի մասին հազիվ մեկ երկտողանոց անդրադարձը հերիքելու է վերջակետ դնելու սույն գրությանը: Երբ ամեն օր քնելուց առաջ գլուխս բարձին եմ դնում եւ մտածում եմ, թե ինչ լավ է, որ ես իրանցի Սերժ Ամիրխանյան չեմ, որ երկար ժամանակ Քարվաճառի վարչակազմի ղեկավար լինեմ, ու այդտեղ հայորդիների քանակն ավելացնելու փոխարեն պակասեցնեմ: Ինչ լավ է, որ ես Հովսեփ Սեֆերյան չեմ ու ամբողջ ՀՀ քաղաքացիների քրտինքով սարքված քանի-քանի գործարան ձրի ձեռք բերելուց հետո դրանք աշխատեցնելու փոխարեն՝ հիմնահատակ չեմ ավերել: Ինչ լավ է, որ ես հալեպցի Հովհաննես Պողոսյան չեմ, որ պապերուս հայրենիք Ադանայի համար կյանքս տալու պատրաստ լինելով հանդերձ՝ առաջին իսկ առիթով ամբողջ գերդաստանով, ձուլվելու նպատակով, այժմ թուրքի ձեռքում գտնվող նույն Ադանայում ռազմակայաններ պահող երկիր՝ դեպի Ամերիկա չեմ գաղթում մշտական բնակության: Ինչ լավ է, որ ես Հակոբ Պալյան չեմ ու Փարիզի հայկական «Ռադիո Այբ»-ի եթերից առավոտից երեկո Հայաստան փնովելուց չհոգնելով՝ Հայրենիքի ամենաանաչառ եւ ժողովրդականություն վայելող հեռուստաալիք «Ա1+»-ը լռեցնելու իշխանությունների որոշման ուղղակի մեղսակից «Երկիր Մեդիա»-ի տերերից լինելուս համար չեմ ամաչում: Ինչ լավ է, որ ես պատմաբան Ռիչարդ Հովհաննիսյան չեմ եւ Հայ ազգին իր ծննդավայր բնօրրանում «եկվոր» չեմ կոչում: Եվ երիցս ինչ լավ է, որ ես Լիբանանի Ավոն, Թեհրանի Վարուժը եւ Բեյրութի «թուրք դեսպան խփած» Անդոն չեմ, որ հազար ու մեկ խարդախության, կաշառքի ու մեքենայությունների անբարո ճանապարհով, իրականում՝ ՀՀ քաղաքացուն պատկանող երեւանյան բազմահարյուր հազարանոց հողատարածքները կազմակերպված «ամենաարդար աճուրդների» շնորհիվ ջրի գնով ձեռք չեմ բերում, որ հետո էլ նույն այդ վայրերում սարքվող «էլիտար» շենքերի պատուհաններից Արարատ սարը դիտելու համար «ուշքը գնացող» սփյուռքահայ հայրենակիցներին կրակի գնով նաղդեմ: Եվ գիտեք՝ դեռ ինչքան, մեր Հայրենիքի համար «ուշքը գնացող» այսպիսի «ինչ լավ է, որ...»-երին կարող եմ օրինակ բերել սույնն ընթերցող ՀՀ քաղաքացիներիդ: Օրինակներ, որոնց համար, հաստատ, ձեզնից եւ ոչ ոք այդպիսիների գոյությամբ իրեն հպարտ չի զգա: Հենց դրա համար էլ գրեթե ամեն շաբաթավերջ փորձում եմ գնալ Վերնիսաժ՝ հանդիպելու Ջավախյան Լեւոն հայ գրողին եւ թեկուզ ոտի վրա նրա հետ մի քանի րոպե զրուցելուց հպարտանում եմ, իմ մարդու հայ տեսակին պատկանելությունից: Իրոք, որ ինձ համար այդ մի քանի րոպեն ավելին արժե, քան ոմանց համար 115 տարին: Փորձե՛ք, որպեսզի համտեսեք ազատ մարդ լինելու բերկրանքը: Դուք ձեզ հաստատ ազատ մարդ կզգաք: Հ. Գ. Այս հետգրությամբ ուզում եմ փարատել սույն հոդվածի առիթ դարձած շարքային դաշնակցականի տվայտանքները. միեւնույն է՝ ես նրա անունը չէի տա, նախ, որ նա ոչնչով չի տարբերվում մյուսներից, այսինքն՝ ո՞ր մեկի անունը տաս, եւ երկրորդ՝ շատ լավ իմանալով, թե ինչ ճակատագիր կարող էր նրա համար որոշել իր կուսակցությունը, պետք չէր հերթական անգամ արձակել այդ կուսակցության 115-ամյա ձեռքերը՝ մի ճակատագրի խեղման պատասխանատվություն վերցնելով: 
ՍԱՐԳԻՍ ՀԱՑՊԱՆԵԱՆ 

http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/society/7682/view

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009), Կտրուկ (27.04.2009)

----------


## Kuk

http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=20453
Այստեղ որոշակի ինֆորմացիա կա այս թեմային համապատասխան:

----------


## Norton

Իսկ ինչ կասեք ցեղասպանության տարիներին նրա վարած քաղաքականության մասին, հիմա նա ցեղասպանության ճանաչման հարցում դրոշակակրի դեր է կատարում, այնինչ լավ կլիներ խոստովաներ նաև իր մեղքերը հայեր կոտորածների մեջ , քանի որ ժամանակին որդեգրել էր որքան շատ զոհ տանք, այնքան լավ սկզբունքը:

----------


## voter

Ծայրահեղականների կուսակցություն է, որը ստրուկի բարդույթից չի կարողանում ազատվել, ավելի ճիշտ արդեն երկար ժամանակ է չի էլ ցանկանում ազատվել այլ միայն իր համար տեր է ման գալիս որ այդ տիրոջը հավատարմության մեջ երդվելով ու ազնիվ ծառայելով կորզի իր ազգի գոյության գրավականններ։

Բայց ամենատխուրն այն է, որ իր դարավոր գոյության ընթացքում – որոշ առումով արդեն այնքան հին, որ վատ հոտ է գալիս, այդ կուսակցությունը անընդհատ սխալ տիրոջ է, փորձել ծառայել, դրանով վտանգելով իրեն վստահող հայերին։

Այսօր հերթական նման սխալ տիրոջն ծառա լինելու խոստումներ են տալիս։

Ինչ որ հարցում դաշնակցությունը շատ մոտ է իր մտածելակերպով ԼՏՊին, դրա համար իննուսնականների սկզբում մնույնիսկ կարծում էին, որ ԼՏՊն դաշնակցության շարքերն է մտնելու, քանի որ երկուսն էլ հայ ազգի մասին շատ թույլ կարծիքի են ու հայերին միայն տեսնում են ինչ որ մեկի ծառա ուրիշի երկրում ապրողի կարգավիճակում։

Զարմանալի չէ, այօրվա դաշնակցության ղեկավարությունը ու կուսակցությունը Արցախն ազատագրած ու ազատության ինքնուրույն կերտած ու ոչ թե մուրած դաշնակցականները տարբերվում են, որոշ դեպքերում նույնիսկ դաշնակցությունից հեռացվում ու դուրս են գալիս։

----------


## dvgray

voter
Առաջին մասը ինչ խոստումնալից էիր սկսել… Նույնիսկ մտածեցի կարո՞ղ ա Նիկտ մեկին նվիրել ես  :Smile: :
Բայց երկրորդ մասը ցույց տվեց որ ժամանակից շուտ սխալ եզրակացություն եմ արել:
Ես հաստատ voter ա  :Smile: ,  իրա ատելի ԼՏՊ-ով 

Մի հատ հարց էլի՞
Էտ 



> Արցախն ազատագրած ու ազատության ինքնուրույն կերտած ու ոչ թե մուրած դաշնակցականները տարբերվում են, որոշ դեպքերում նույնիսկ դաշնակցությունից հեռացվում ու դուրս են գալիս։


ասելով ինկատի ունես Ռուբեն Հակոբյանի՞ն
 :Xeloq:

----------


## voter

> voter
> Առաջին մասը ինչ խոստումնալից էիր սկսել… Նույնիսկ մտածեցի կարո՞ղ ա Նիկտ մեկին նվիրել ես :
> Բայց երկրորդ մասը ցույց տվեց որ ժամանակից շուտ սխալ եզրակացություն եմ արել:
> Ես հաստատ voter ա ,  իրա ատելի ԼՏՊ-ով 
> 
> Մի հատ հարց էլի՞
> Էտ 
> 
> 
> ասելով ինկատի ունես Ռուբեն Հակոբյանի՞ն


Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանին էլ ու մյուս բազմաթիվ տղաներին էլ, որ ժամանակին դաշնակցության շարքերն էին անցում հավատալով, որ դա մի կուսակցություն է, որ ազատագրական պայքաի համար է պայքարում։

Հիմա կամաց կամաց աչքները բացվում է ու հասկանում են, որ դա գաղափարների համար պայքարող կուսակցություն չէ....

Իսկ ԼՏՊին ես չեմ ատում ուղղակի ես պարտվողական մտածողության մարդկանց չեմ կարող գովերգել – ինքս այդպիսին եղել եմ, դրա համար էլ Լենին պարտիա գորբաչով լոզունգի էլ եմ հավատացել, Հայաստանի անկախության անժամանակ լինելուն եմ հավատացել, ու նույնիսկ ԼՏՊին եմ հավատացել, նրան ձայն եմ տվել...

----------


## Արշակ

> Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանին էլ ու մյուս բազմաթիվ տղաներին էլ, որ ժամանակին դաշնակցության շարքերն էին անցում հավատալով, որ դա մի կուսակցություն է, որ ազատագրական պայքաի համար է պայքարում։
> 
> Հիմա կամաց կամաց աչքները բացվում է ու հասկանում են, որ դա գաղափարների համար պայքարող կուսակցություն չէ....


Ի դեպ, կարծեմ Նժդեհին էլ էին չէ՞ ՀՅԴ–ից հեռացրել, որովհետև ,չենթարկվելով դաշնակների  հանձնվելու հրամաններին, շարունակում էր Զանգեզուրը պաշտպանել։Իսկ հետո Նժդեհն ընդհանրապես մերժեց կուսակցականությունը՝ համարելով այն բացասական երևույթ։ Իսկ հիմա դաշնակները իրանց կուսակցությունը ռեկլամելու համար Նժդեհի անունը տալով վեր–վեր են թռնում։

----------


## dvgray

> Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանին էլ ու մյուս բազմաթիվ տղաներին էլ, որ ժամանակին դաշնակցության շարքերն էին անցում հավատալով, որ դա մի կուսակցություն է, որ ազատագրական պայքաի համար է պայքարում։
> 
> Հիմա կամաց կամաց աչքները բացվում է ու հասկանում են, որ դա գաղափարների համար պայքարող կուսակցություն չէ....
> 
> Իսկ ԼՏՊին ես չեմ ատում ուղղակի ես պարտվողական մտածողության մարդկանց չեմ կարող գովերգել – ինքս այդպիսին եղել եմ, դրա համար էլ Լենին պարտիա գորբաչով լոզունգի էլ եմ հավատացել, Հայաստանի անկախության անժամանակ լինելուն եմ հավատացել, ու նույնիսկ ԼՏՊին եմ հավատացել, նրան ձայն եմ տվել...


Չգիտեմ  :Sad: 
Որ նայում ես, հայկական քաղաքական դաշտը էն ձև ա ապականված երևում, որ թվում է անհույս է  :Sad: 
Չնայած տեսականորեն գիտեմ , որ սենց խճճված կծիկը կարելի է հանգուցալուծել  միայն թրի մի հարվածով: Կտրել ու վերջ: 
 Մնացած ձևերը ժամանակի ու միջոցների անխնա ու աննպատակ վատնում է :

Իսկ ո՞վ  կլինի էտ թրով հարվածողը:
Միթէ դա էտքան էական է մեր համար: Դա կարող է էական էտ հարվածողի համար՝ պատմության մեջ մնալու առումով, բայց ոչ մեր համար: Ով էլ ուզում է լինի…

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Չեմ ընդունում որևէ կուսակցության ժողովրդական լինելը: 
Իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով այսօրվա ՀՅԴ-ն 115 տ. առաջվա ՀՅԴ-ն չի. այն ՀՅԴ-ն վաղուց անցել է պատմության գիրկը: Այսօրվա ՀՅԴ-ն ունի 40-50 տարվա պատմություն և խորհրդային ժամանակաշրջանում զբաղվում էր լրտեսությամբ, ընդ որում և՛ ԱՄՆ-ի, և՛ ռուսների օգտին, իսկ այսօր այս մարմինն ունի ընդգծված ռուսամետ կողմնորոշում: 
Հ.Գ. Ժողովրդական հատկանիշը պետք է գործածել միայն ժողովրդին պատիվ բերող անձի, մարմնի կամ երևույթի հետ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԴԱՏԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԱՌՋԵՎ 
Սույնով ներկայացնում եմ 2002թ.-ի ապրիլի 24-ի «Հայկական ժամանակի» օրաթերթում տպագրված, պատմական գիտությունների թեկնածու, Մատենադարանի ավագ գիտաշխատող Աշոտ Սարգսյանի հեղինակությամբ տպագրված գիտական : Հեղինակն իր ասելիքը հիմնավորում է դաշնակցական երեւելի գործիչների ու հռչակավոր մտավորականների խոսքով, եւ հիմնավորում 19-20-րդ դարերի հայ ամենհին քաղաքական կուսակցության` ՀՅԴ-ի գործունեությանը առ այն, որ ՀՅԴ-ն հայոց ցեղասպանության մեջ իր մեղքի մեծ բաժինն ունի :
------------------------------

ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՊԱՏՄՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԴԱՏԱՍՏԱՆԻ ԱՌՋԵՎ
վկայում են փաստերը, կուսակցական դեմքերը, պատմաբանները, ականատեսները
.
ՍԿԶԲՆԱՂԲՅՈՒՐՆԵՐ
•	«Դրոշակ» - ՀՅԴ բյուրոյի պաշտոնաթերթ, հրատարակվում է 1891թ.-ից: 
•	Լեո (1860-1932) - նշանավոր հայ պատմաբան: 
•	Լեւոն Չորմիսյան (1896-1980) - սփյուռքահայ նշանավոր պատմաբան, ՀՅԴ անդամ մինչեւ Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի նախօրյակը եւ նշանավոր գործիչ. հեղինակ է բազմաթիվ աշխատությունների, որոնցից կարեւորներն են «Համապատկեր արեւմտահայոց մեկ դարու պատմության»` հինգ ստվար հատորներ 1850-1950թթ. մասին, եւ «Կուսակցությունները»` հայ ավանդական կուսակցությունների մասին: 
•	Իշխան - ՀՅԴ նշանավոր գործիչ:
•	Ռուբեն Տեր-Մինասյան - ՀՅԴ բյուրոյի անդամ, Առաջին Հանրապետության պաշտպանության նախարար:
•	Վահան Փափազյան (Կոմս) - ՀՅԴ բյուրոյի անդամ, Թուրքական պառլամենտի պատգամավոր:
•	Ա.-Դո - հասարակական գործիչ, ՀՅԴ համակիր:
•	Վարդպատրկյան (Վարդո) - ՀՅԴ նախկին անդամ, 20-րդ դարասկզբի հայտնի հասարակական գործիչ:
•	Դավիթ Անանուն (1879-1943) - նշանավոր պատմաբան, հասարակական գործիչ, նախապես ՀՅԴ անդամ, ապա` սոցիալ-դեմոկրատ, «Ռուսահայերի հասարակական զարգացումը» եռահատոր աշխատության եւ այլ գործերի հեղինակ:
•	«Վան-Տոսպ» - շաբաթաթերթ, հրատարակվում էր Թիֆլիսում` 1921թ.:
•	«Ազատ Հայաստան» - 1921թ. փետրվարյան հեղաշրջումից հետո հաստատված «Հայրենիքի փրկության կոմիտեի» պաշտոնաթերթ:
•	Հովհաննես Քաջազնունի - Հայաստանի Առաջին Հանրապետության առաջին վարչապետ, ՀՅԴ բյուրոյի անդամ:
•	«Հառաջ» - Հայաստանի Առաջին Հանրապետության պաշտոնաթերթ:
•	Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիր - կնքվել է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության դաշնակցական կառավարության եւ Թուրքիայի միջեւ 1920թ. դեկտեմբերի 2-ին` որպես հետեւանք հայ-թուրքական պատերազմում Հայաստանի կրած պարտության:
•	Սիմոն Վրացյան - ՀՅԴ բյուրոյի անդամ, Հայաստանի Առաջին Հանրապետության վերջին վարչապետ, 1921թ. փետրվարյան հեղաշրջումից հետո «Հայրենիքի փրկության կոմիտեի» ղեկավար:
•	Զավեն Մսրլյան - սփյուռքահայ հասարակական գործիչ, պատմաբան:
•	Մ. Սերոբյան - կուսակցական, հասարակական գործիչ, ՌԱԿ անդամ:
•	Գրիգոր Մերճանով - ՀՅԴ բյուրոյի անդամ:
•	Ռուբեն Դարբինյան (Չիլինգարյան) - ՀՅԴ բյուրոյի անդամ, նախարար Առաջին Հանրապետության շրջանում:
•	Սիրիայի պետական ապահովության բարձրագույն ատյանի դատապարտման որոշումը. Դաշնակ կուսակցության լրտեսություն կատարելը ի շահ Իսրայելի եւ օտար երկրներու դատին - (թարգմանություն արաբերենից):
-------------------------------------------------------
ԱՐԿԱԾԱԽՆԴՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՇՐՋԱՆ
.
Ի սկզբանե եւ մինչեւ վերջ ՀՅԴ-ն ունեցել է անհեթեթ ու հանցավոր գաղափար, իբր թե հայ ժողովրդի ազատությունը հնարավոր է միայն մեծ երկրների միջամտությամբ, այդ միջամտությանը կարելի է հասնել միայն նրանց ստիպելով, իսկ ստիպել կարելի է միայն նույն այդ ժողովրդի թափված արյամբ: Միջամտությունն այնքան ավելի հզոր կլինի, որքան ավելի շատ թափվի ժողովրդի արյունը: Եվ հետեւողականորեն ամեն ինչ արել է այդ «հիմքը» ապահովելու համար:
.
«Դրոշակ», 1891, մայիս, թ. 1. «Եվրոպան չկա... եւ մինչեւ հայկական հողը չշաղախվի արյունով` թող գիտենան հայերը, որ ոչինչ չեն ստանա: Ապստամբություն, ուրիշ ելք չկա»:
.
«Դրոշակ», 1895 հունվար. «1894թ.-ը ամենափայլունն էր մեր հեղափոխական կյանքում թե՛ յուր որակությամբ, եւ թե՛ յուր ծավալով... 94 թվականի հեղափոխական կյանքի պատկերը թեեւ տխուր, վշտացուցիչ է, որովհետեւ միշտ արյուն է հոսում, բայց ոգեւորող եւ խրախուսիչ է, որովհետեւ ազատությունն այդ է պահանջում... ետ նահանջել չենք կարող ոչ մի պայմանով, մինչեւ թշնամին զինաթափ չլինի: Հաշտությունը անհնար է այլեւս... Սասունի կռվով ժողովուրդը դրեց կառավարության առջեւ «մահ կամ ազատություն», իսկ կառավարությունը դրել է «կոտորած կամ կատարյալ ընկճում»: Որոշումներ, որոնք ոչ մի պայմանով չեն կարող հաշտվել... Ո՞վ կհաղթի: Ուժերը հավասար չեն, ինչ կասկած, որ կառավարությունն ուժեղ է եւ դեռ մի քանի Սասունի կռիվներում կկոտորի... Բայց ժողովուրդը չի հաղթվել, որովհետեւ թշնամին չի կարողացել խլել նրանից ապստամբական արնագույն դրոշակը... Այդ դրոշակը չի ընկնիլ մինչեւ վերջին հայի վերջին շունչը... Եղբայրներդ վճռել են կամ ձեռք բերել ազատություն, կամ թշնամուն տալ ածխացած դիակներ եւ արյունոտ ավերակներ: Մի՞թե կարող ես անտարբեր մնալ: - Ո՛չ»:
.
«Դրոշակ», 1895, հոկտեմբեր. «Արդեն կտրված են հարաբերությունները, եւ այժմ միայն շարունակվում է կռիվը, որ վաղուց հայտարարված է: Խնդիրը կվճռվի միայն երկուսից մեկի ընկնելովը, մահովը - կա՛մ պետք է տակն ու վրա լինի, ոչնչանա սուլթանական պոռնիկ կառավարությունը, կա՛մ պետք է ընկնի, մեռնի հայ ժողովուրդը, խնդրի միակ լուծումը մահն է: Հայ ժողովուրդը զենքը վայր կդնի կա՛մ հաղթությունը բոլորովին տարած, կա՛մ անշնչացած...»:
.
«Դրոշակ», 1895, թ.19. «Եվ որպեսզի այս անգամ էլ ապարդյուն չանցնին աշխատանքը, զոհերը, պետք է շարունակվի կռիվը, որով միայն կարելի է ստիպել դիպլոմատիային ի նկատի առնել դժգոհ ժողովրդի պահանջները: Ազատության ճանապարհը հարթողը արյան հոսանքներն են. մենք չպետք է շփոթվենք սարսափելի տեսարաններից, չպետք է կորցնենք մեր գիտակցությունը` հասկանալու համար եւ տիրելու րոպեին, նրան մեզ ծառայեցնելու» (ընդգծումը` «Դրոշակի»):
.
Լեո. «1894 - 1896թթ. սպանդանոցը չափազանց խրատական պիտի լիներ մի ժողովրդի համար, որն զգում էր իր չարն ու բարին, այսինքն հասկանում էր այն հանգամանքները, որոնց մեջ նա ապրում է, եւ ուժերի այն փոխհարաբերությունները, որոնց երկաթե օրենքն է տիրում իր վրա: Սակայն խրատվեցա՞նք մենք: Ամենեւին: Եվ ահա էլի մի փաստ: Մի նոր, ավելի հանդուգն ցույց Կ. Պոլսում` պետությունների ուշադրությունը գրավելու համար... 1896-ի օգոստոսին էր տեղի ունենում դեպքը, որը կոչվում էր Բանկ Օթոմանի դեպք: ...Համիդը բանկի դեպքին պատասխանեց Կ. Պոլսի ջարդով, որ այս անգամ համարյա ոչ մի ազդեցություն չէր անում եվրոպական դիվանագիտության վրա: Կոտորածի մյուս օրը, երբ Կ. Պոլսի փողոցները դեռ կարմրած էին հայի արյունից, Վիլհելմ կայսրն Աբդուլ Համիդին ընծա էր ուղարկում իր պատկերը` զարդարված թանկագին քարերով: ...ըստ անգլիական մամուլից վերցրած տեղեկության, Մակսիմովը վերջին րոպեին, հրաժեշտ տալով գնացող հեղափոխականներին, ասել է նրանց. «Այժմ ինձ թույլ տվեք, պարոններ, ասելու, որ դուք էշեր եք» («Անցյալից», Ե.-1925թ., էջ 118-121):.
.
Հանցավոր արկածախնդրության առաջին արդյունքը 1895-96թթ. 300.000 հայերի կոտորածն էր, որ ոչ միայն չսթափեցրեց, այլ ավելի ոգեւորեց Դաշնակցությանը:
.
«Դրոշակ», 1897, թ. 1. «Մենք չենք հավատում ո՛չ սուլթանին, ո՛չ էլ դիպլոմատիային: Մենք` հայերս, 1896 թիվը վերջացնում ենք ավելի ուրախ, քան սկսել ենք (տասնամյակներ անց նույն «Դրոշակը» եւ ողջ ՀՅԴ-ն 1894-96թթ.-ն անվանեցին «զուլումի տարիներ» - ծ.խ.):
Ավելի մեծ հավատով ենք դիմավորում 97 թվականը:
Մենք ուշադրություն չենք դարձնում իրենց խելոք ու ավելի փափկասիրտ կարծող հայերի բարբաջանքների վրա եւ ավելի բացարձակ կերպով հայտարարում ենք, որ միշտ պետք է կռվենք:
Մեր խիղճը հանգիստ է, որովհետեւ համոզված ենք, որ հայի փրկության միակ միջոցը հեղափոխությունն է...
Հավատացած ենք, որ այդ սուրբ մարտը մեզնից պահանջում են մեր ստրուկ ժողովուրդը, մեր ավերակ հայրենիքը եւ մեր հարյուր հազար նահատակների սուրբ հիշատակը:
Նոր տարին սկսում ենք գոչելով` «Կռիվ, կռիվ եւ ավելի ուժեղ կռիվ»:.
.
300.000 անմեղ ու անիմաստ զոհ տված եւ հսկայական նյութական կորուստներ կրած արեւմտահայությունը երկրից դուրս վռնդեց իր «ազատարարներին»` արժանանալով Դաշնակցության ծանր մեղադրանքներին այն բանի համար, որ չհամաձայնեց «մինչեւ վերջին հայը» գնալ ստույգ մահվան եւ «թշնամուն տալ միայն ածխացած դիակներ»:
.
«Դրոշակ» 1901, թ.7. «Հեղափոխության փրկարար գաղափարը սոսկալի փորձանքի էր ենթարկվել 1895-96-ի աղետներից հետո: Ընդհանուր հիասթափության եւ հետաշրջման մի անմիտ, բայց իր անմտության մեջ ուժեղ տարերային մի հոսանք էր տիրել մեր հասարակության բազմազան խավերին: Սարսափահար մեծամասնությունը անեծքներ կարդաց մեր շարժման հասցեին, մեծախոս, բայց փոքրոգի տարրերը շտապեցին փախուստ տալ հեղափոխական բանակից, հրապարակը գրավվեց զանազան տեսակի դպիրներով եւ դպրիկներով, որոնք հանդես եկան մեր վաշխառու հայերի իմաստությունը մեզ քարոզելու, հեղափոխականը դատապարտվեց իբրեւ ազգավնաս եւ դատարկապորտ, գաղափարը նսեմացավ իր խոյանքների, իր հմայքի, իր սրբազան նպատակների կախարդական ուժի մեջ»:
.
Լեւոն Չորմիսյան. «Չի կարելի որեւէ քաղաքական գործչի կամ կուսակցության մեղադրել ժողովրդի ազատությունը նախապատրաստելու մտադրության համար: Բայց հնարավո՞ր է որեւէ քաղաքական գործչի կամ կուսակցության չմեղադրել, երբ այդ մտադրության հետապնդման մեջ ընտրում է նույն այդ ժողովրդի գոյությունն իսկ վտանգող գործելակերպ: Մահվան առաջ դրված հավաքականության համար կարո՞ղ էր ազատագրության հարց գոյություն ունենալ: Հնարավո՞ր է նախապատվությունը տալ ազատությանը, քան թե կյանքին... Կարելի՞ է արդարացման նշույլ իսկ տեսնել այն մարդկանց գործունեության մեջ, որոնք ոչ թե իրենց, այլ անթիվ եւ անհամար անծանոթ մարդկանց մահն են նախապատրաստում» («Կուսակցությունները», Ե.-1995, էջ 20):
.
http://septemberi21.blogspot.com/200...g-post_06.html

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լեո. «Սուլթան Համիդը կոտորել էր տալիս հայերին, բայց մի՞թե առանց առիթի եւ պատրվակների, եւ մի՞թե այդ առիթն ու պատրվակը թոնրի շրթին քնած մերկերն էին, եւ ոչ թե այն պոռոտախոսները, որոնք թղթի վրա անպարտելի կռվողներ էին դարձնում այդ իսկ թշվառներին եւ կոկորդ էին պատռում` «ապստամբություն, ապստամբություն» բղավելով ամեն մի քայլում: Եթե 1896-ի օգոստոսին չգրավեին Բանկ Օտոմանը, Կ. Պոլսում կջարդվեի՞ն 7 հազար հայեր»:
.
«Քրիստափոր Միքայելյանը, երեւի ինքն էլ այդ չնկատելով, իր գաղափարախոսությամբ տանում էր դեպի այն անհեթեթ ու վայրենի միտքը, թե հայկական կոտորածները նույնիսկ օգտակար են: ...Հեղափոխությունը չի կարող շարժումներ առաջ չբերել, Աբդուլ Համիդն էլ չի կարող չկոտորել հայերին: Երկուսն էլ ուրեմն պատասխանատու չեն: Բայց չէ՞ որ պիտի լինի եւ մի պատասխանատու... դա եվրոպական պետությունների, ինչպես ինքն էր ձեւակերպում, դավաճանությունն էր» («Թուրքահայ հեղափոխության գաղափարաբանությունը», հ. Բ, Ե.-1994, էջ 36, 38):
.
Անգամ որոշ կուսակցական գործիչներ բանական մտածողության պահեր ունեցան եւ կասկածի տակ առան իրենց «հեղափոխական» գործելակերպի իմաստը, բայց միայն պահեր: «Հեղափոխական» գործելակերպը նրանց համար ինքնանպատակ զբաղմունք էր:
.
Իշխան. «Կսենք միշտ, որ պետք է նահատակվել հայրենիքին համար: Ահա 150 հոգի գնացինք եւ մի քանի օրվան մեջ նահատակ եղանք` բացառությամբ մի քանիսի: Բայց նահատակ լինե՞լն է կարեւորը, թե՞ նպատակին հասնելը» (Տե՛ս Լ.Չորմիսյան, Համապատկեր, հ. Բ, էջ 325):
.
10 տարուց պակաս տեւեց արեւմտահայության հիշողությունը 1895-96թթ. կոտորածների մասին, եւ «հեղափոխական» կուսակցությունը նորից «մտավ երկիր»:
.
Լեո. «Եվ սկսվեց: 1903-1904 թվականներին նորից շարժումներ սկսվեցին Սասունում... Իբրեւ պատասխան այդ շարժումներին, կոտորածներ տեղի ունեցան Վանի եւ Բիթլիսի վիլայեթներում, գլխավորապես Մուշի շրջանակներում: Այդ կոտորածներին զոհ գնացած հայերի թիվը եվրոպական լրագիրները որոշում էին 7.000 հոգի» (Թ.Հ.Գ., էջ 39):
.
1908թ. ՀՅԴ-ն դաշնակցեց երիտթուրքերի հետ` կատարելու թուրքական հեղափոխությունը, ապա, չնայած վերջիններիս` Ադանայում իրականացրած 30.000 հայերի կոտորածին, նրա հետ եղբայրության դաշն կնքեց եւ հրապարակավ հրաժարվեց «Հայ դատից»:
.
«Դրոշակ», 1909.թ. 4. «Օսմանյան հեղափոխությունը... եկավ տակն ու վրա անելու եւ մի շարք միջազգային հարաբերություններ: Նա հայտարարեց ի միջի այլոց, որ Բեռլինի դաշնագրի 61-րդ եւ 23-րդ հոդվածները այլեւս կորցնում են իրենց գոյության իրավունքը, որ հայկական, մակեդոնական խնդիրները, վերցնելով միջազգային դիվանագիտության սեղանից, դառնում են Օսմանյան պետության ներքին խնդիրներ, կապվում են Տաճկաստանի ընդհանուր եւ հիմնական վերանորոգման հետ: Հայ ժողովուրդը եւ Հայ Յեղ. Դաշնակցությունը սպասում են հեղափոխության այդ հանդիսավոր հանձնարարությունների իրագործման»:
.
«Դրոշակ», 1909, թ. 9. «Դաշնակցությունը` հավատարիմ իր սկզբունքին եւ գործելակերպին` պիտի շարունակե նույն թափով եւ ավելի լայն ծավալով համագործակցել թուրք երիտասարդ կուսակցության եւ մտավորականության հետ` ի պաշտպանություն Սահմանադրության եւ համախմբել այդ գործակցության շուրջ բոլոր դիմադիր տարրերը` հայ եւ օտար... Կուսակցությունը ջանք չպիտի խնայե վերացնելու համար միջազգային եւ ազգային այն բարդությունները, որոնք կրնան դժվարացնել իրավակարգի հիմնավորումը եւ ազդելու փոխադարձ եւ անկեղծ համերաշխությանը: ...Դաշնակցությունը վճռողականապես ետ մղելով անջատողական ձգտումները` պիտի տքնի վերակազմել երկրի տնտեսական ու քաղաքական կարգերը Օսմանյան պետության ամբողջության մեջ, հիմնված բոլոր շրջաններու տեղական լայն ինքնավարության վրա եւ ամրապնդված բոլոր տարրերու կապերով»:
.
Ռուբեն Տեր-Մինասյան. «Համաօսմանցիության անունով եկած թուրքացման քաղաքականությունը ծայրահեղորեն գրգռել եւ զայրացրել էր պետության բոլոր բաղկացուցիչ տարրերը` բացառությամբ հայերի եւ մանավանդ ՀՅ Դաշնակցության: Թե՛ հայ ժողովուրդը, եւ թե՛ նրա ամենաուժեղ կուսակցությունը անգնահատելի ծառայություն մատուցեցին երիտասարդ թուրքերին ե՛ւ հեղափոխական շարժումների օրերին, ե՛ւ Սահմանադրության հրապարակման, ե՛ւ կիրառման ժամանակ. սակայն այդ բոլորի փոխարեն անարգորեն դավադրված գտան իրենց: Ի պատասխան այդ խոշոր ծառայությանց` Ադանայի հայկական կոտորածները տեղի ունեցան... Եվ չնայած դրան` ՀՅԴ-ն վճռեց մնալ հանգիստ եւ նույնիսկ աշխատեց հնար եղած չափով ամրապնդել Սահմանադրությունը` հակառակ մյուս հայ քաղաքական կուսակցությունների դժգոհություններին: Իր լռությամբ եւ համբերությամբ Դաշնակցությունը չէր դավաճանում հայ ժողովրդին եւ ոչ էլ գոհ էր Երիտասարդ թուրքերի եւ նրանց վարած պետական կործանարար քաղաքականությունից» («Հայ-թուրքական կնճիռը», Կահիրե-1924, էջ 130):
.
Լեո. «Դաշնակցությունն այլեւս աղմուկ չհանեց այդ (Ադանայի ջարդի) առիթով միջազգային հրապարակում, դիվանագիտական առաքելություններ եւ այլ այսպիսի հնարքներ չսարքեց: Ընդհակառակը, Ադանայի արյունը մի կռվան դարձավ, որ նա, իր կուսակցական շահերի տեսակետից, մի օգտավետ դաշինքով միանա երիտասարդ թուրքերի կուսակցության հետ» (Թ.Հ.Գ., էջ 58-59):
.
Թուրքիայում պաշտոնապես գործելու տարիներին ՀՅԴ-ն վարեց վայրիվերո եւ խիստ վտանգավոր քաղաքականություն: Նախ` Հայկական հարցից ու Եվրոպայի միջամտությունից հրաժարվելով եւ երիտթուրքերին հավատարմության երդումներ տալով` դրա դիմաց նրանցից պառլամենտական աթոռներ ստացավ: Իսկ երբ Թուրքիան հայտնվեց վտանգի առջեւ (Բալկանյան պատերազմներ) կրկին բարձրացրեց Հայկական հարցը եւ դիմեց օտար պետությունների միջամտությանը: Թուրքական կառավարությունը սա համարեց թիկունքից հարված եւ լրացուցիչ հիմքեր ստացավ հիմնավորելու եւ արդարացնելու համաշխարհային պատերազմի տարիներին տեղահանության անվան տակ ցեղասպանության իրականացման իր ծրագիրը:
.
Վահան Փափազյան (Կոմս). ՙՄենք, անշուշտ, խորապես կգիտակցեինք մեր փափուկ դիրքը. ապրիլ Օսմանյան կայսրության մեջ, լինել անոր հպատակը, վայելել ազգային սահմանադրական ինքնավարություն, բնական հարաբերություններ պահել կառավարության հետ եւ միեւնույն ատեն դավադիր գործ կատարել, այսինքն` օտար պետություններու դիմել եւ անկե սպասել օգնություն: Անըմբռնելի հանդգնություն մըն էր այս, որուն արդյունքը վայելեցինք 3 տարի վերջը...՚ (ՙԻմ հուշերը՚, հ. Բ, էջ 185-186):
.
Լեո. ՙՍոցիալիստ-հեղափոխական՚ Դաշնակցությունը գրկախառնված է ՙամենաբարբարոս՚ ցարիզմի հետ եւ թշնամանում է նույն այն Թուրքիային, որի սահմանադրական ազատությունների, իր իսկ խոսքերով` վայելողն է նա այդ րոպեին՚ (Նույնը, էջ 67): ՙԵթե երեք հոգի կարողանում էին խոսել ամբողջ հայ ժողովրդի անունից եւ վճիռներ տալ ամբողջ հայ ժողովրդի համար կյանքի եւ մահվան նշանակություն ունեցող հարցերի մեջ, այս արդեն ապացույց էր, որ Դաշնակցությունը փաստորեն իր անմռունչ ստրուկ-ստացվածքն էր դարձրել ամբողջ հայությանը, եւ ի°նչ ապահովություն կար, թե մի ուրիշ խմբակ դաշնակցականների, մի ուրիշ մեծամիտ երրորդություն ստրկամիտների, բոլորովին հակառակ վճիռ եւ ցուցմունք չէր տա նույն այդ անասնատիպ ստացվածքին: Այդպես էլ եղավ: Այս անգամ մի միլիոն մարդկանց ոչնչացումն էր պատրաստում թուրքահայ հեղափոխության ահռելի հիմարությունը՚ (Թ.Հ.Գ., էջ 78):
.
Ցեղասպանությանն անմիջապես նախորդող շրջանում ՀՅԴ-ն փաստորեն միահեծան իշխանություն էր Արեւմտյան Հայաստանում, ուստի` ժողովրդի ճակատագրի համար միակ քաղաքական պատասխանատուն: Այդպիսին էր նրան ընդունում ժողովուրդը, այդպիսին էր նրան համարում թուրքական կառավարությունը:
.
Ռուբեն Տեր-Մինասյան. ՙԹյուրիմացություններից խուսափելու համար հենց սկզբից խոստովանենք, որ հայկական հեղափոխության շարժումների ղեկավարը, պատասխանատուն եւ գործոն ուժը եղած է ՀՅԴ-ն՚: ՙ...Հայ մեծ քաղաքական կազմակերպությունը, լինելով Թուրքիայի օրինական կազմակերպությունը, իսկ Իթթիհաթից հետո նրա ամենեն զորավոր կազմակերպությունը...՚ (Հ.Թ.Կ., էջ 28, 46):
.
Վահան Փափազյան. ՙԴաշնակցությունը կրոնական դավանանք մըն էր դուրանցիներու (տարոնցիներ - Ա.Ս.) համար. կուսակցական ղեկավարներն այդ սրբազան կրոնի քուրմերն էին` իրենց բոլոր ստորոգելիներով: Զանգվածորեն դաշնակցական էին ամենքը, դավանությամբ դաշնակցական: Անոնց չէր հետաքրքրեր ծրագիր եւ այլն: Լավ գիտեին միայն, որ Դաշնակցությունը նվիրված է հայ հայրենիքի եւ ժողովրդի ազատագրության - Դաշնակցությունը ազգն է: Անոր անդամ եղողը զինվոր մըն է, որ կուրորեն պարտական է ենթարկվիլ պետի հրամանին կամ ՙկարմիր կնիքին՚, որ` զինվորագրվածը համակ զոհողություն պետք է մարմնացնե. երիտասարդություն, սեր, ծնողք, տուն, հարստություն` գոյություն չպիտի ունենա անոր համար, ազգը եւ զենքը իր պատիվն են - ահա բովանդակ ըմբռնողությունը Դաշնակցության մասին (Ի.Հ., էջ 310):
.
Ա.-Դո. ՙԴաշնակցական գործողների վրա երիտասարդ թուրքերի կառավարությունը նայում էր իբրեւ հայ ժողովրդի ներկայացուցիչների, նրանց հետ պահում էր սերտ կապեր եւ յուրաքանչյուր հարցում դիմում էր նրանց խորհուրդներին ու աջակցությանը: Այս հանգամանքն ավելի եւս բարձրացրեց այս կուսակցության հեղինակությունը, ժողովուրդն էլ սկսեց նայել նրանց վրա` իբրեւ իր ներկայացուցչության, եւ կառավարության մեջ ստեղծեց կառավարություն՚ (ՙՄեծ դեպքերը Վասպուրականում՚, Ե.-1917, էջ 123-124):
.
http://septemberi21.blogspot.com/200...g-post_06.html

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

ՄԱՏՆՈՒՄՆԵՐԻ ԵՎ ՓԱԽՈՒՍՏԻ ՇՐՋԱՆ
.
ՀՅԴ-ն, ծրագրված ցեղասպանության ակնառու վտանգի դեմ հանդիման, ոչինչ չձեռնարկեց ժողովրդի ինքնապաշտպանությունը կազմակերպելու նպատակով: Ընդհակառակը` ամեն ինչ արեց օսմանյան բանակ հայ տղամարդկանց զորակոչն իրականացնելու համար (այս օրենքը թուրքական պառլամենտն ընդունել էր մի քանի տարի առաջ` Դաշնակցության ակտիվ նախաձեռնությամբ): Վերջիններիս կոտորեցին, իսկ Արեւմտահայաստանը մնաց անպաշտպան:
.
Ռուբեն Տեր-Մինասյան. «Դաշնակցությունը դեմ լինելով պատերազմին, դեմ լինելով Իթթիհաթի կառավարության քաղաքականության, այնուամենայնիվ որոշում է (8-րդ ընդհանուր ժողովը) հորդորել հայ ժողովուրդին` կռվի դեպքում անթերի կերպով իր պարտականությունը կատարել Թուրքիո հանդեպ»:
.
«Միայն ազնիվ հեղափոխական կուսակցությունը այսպես կարող էր վարվել (կռվի դեպքում ծառայել «Օսմանյան հայրենիքին»), սակայն ... ազնիվ մարդկանց հետ: Այս վերջին կետը մոռացվեցավ ՀՅԴ կողմից, եւ այս մոռացումն, անշուշտ, ճակատագրական մեծ սխալ էր... Այժմ դեպքերից հետո կարելի է այդ ճակատագրական սխալն ափսոսալ, քանի որ 200.000 հայ զինվոր ավելացնելով այդ պատկառելի ուժին (նկատի ունի թուրքական եւ ռուսական բանակ զորակոչված հայ զինվորներին, որոնց թիվը միասին կազմում էր 450.000 - Ա.Ս.), նաեւ ռուսական հսկա օժանդակությունները զորքով, սնունդով եւ ճարտարվեստով, բավական պիտի լինեին մեկ վճռական հարվածով Թուրքիան ջախջախելու: Այդ ուժի գիտակցությունը Դաշնակցությունը ուներ, բայց նա խուսափեց դրանից օգտվել, մնալով կաշկանդված ընդհանուր ժողովի որոշումների սահմանների մեջ» (Հ.Թ.Կ., էջ 56, 67-68):
.

Վահան Փափազյան. «Դաշտի գյուղերը ձգած էին իրենց ճակատագրին: Կազդուրվելես վերջ միայն զգացի, թե ինչ ահավոր սխալ մը գործած էի ձգելով քաղաքը (Մուշը) այդ ծանր օրերուն եւ քաշվելով լեռներու ծերպերը» (Ի.Հ., էջ 359):
.
«Ահա ինչպես զոհ գացինք մենք մեր «ռազմական նախատեսության»` կարծելով, թե կառավարությունը, առանց դաշտին ու քաղաքին ձեռք դիպցնելու, նախ Սասունը պիտի զարնե: Թշնամին թողուց, որ դաշտի զինված ուժերը դուրս հանենք ու կեդրոնանանք Սասնո կղզիացած պզդիկ տարածության վրա... թշնամին օգտվելով ուրեմն այս պայմաններեն, բնաջնջեց ժողովուրդը (Դաշտի 190.000 բնակչից, ըստ հեղինակի, փրկվեց միայն 5000-ը - Ա.Ս.): Այս զարհուրելի սխալը գործեցինք մենք` ղեկավար ու պատասխանատու ընկերներս` ենթարկվելով քարացած ավանդություններուն, համառ անհեռատեսության... (Նույնը, էջ 365):
.
25 տարի իբր զբաղվելով արեւմտահայությանը զինելու գործով, ՀՅԴ-ն իրականում բացի «հեղափոխական» աղմուկից ուրիշ ոչինչ չէր արել կամ ակամա ավելի շատ զինել էր թուրքերին ու քրդերին:
.
Վարդպատրկյան. «Ամենաշատը 300 հրացան հազիվ էր տեղափոխվել երկիր: Վասպուրականի պես նահանգը հազիվ 60 հրացան ուներ, հակառակ նրան, որ Պարսկաստանի տխրահռչակ արհեստանոցը , որ զենք շինելու եւ նորոգելու համար էր հիմնված, եւ ահագին գումարներ էր կլանել, գտնվում էր Վասպուրականի կողքին» (Տե°ս Դավիթ Անանուն, նշվ. աշխ. հ.3, էջ 226):
.
Լեւոն Չորմիսյան. «Արշավախումբերի նպատակը զենք եւ կռվողներ ղրկելն էր Երկիր: Այդ երկու նպատակների մեջ էլ միայն մեկ-երկու դեպքում են գործնական արդյունք ստացել: Կովկասից եւ Պարսկաստանից ուղարկված զենքերի մեկ տասներորդն անգամ տեղ չի հասել: 9/10-ը կամ փչացել է, կամ անցել է թշնամու ձեռքը` մեծացնելով նրա կռվելու միջոցները («Համապատկեր արեւմտահայոց մեկ դարու պատմության» հ. Բ, էջ 329):
.
Վահան Փափազյան. «Զինամթերք Երկիր տանող բոլոր խումբերը սահմանին վրա, կա°մ սահմանեն ներս կռիվներու` բռնվեցան եւ ջարդվեցան, կա°մ մեծ կորուստներով վերադարձան եւ իրենց բեկորները միայն տեղ հասցուցին. իսկ ատոր անդրադարձումները շրջակա հայ գյուղերու վրա այնքան ծանր էին, որ այլեւս անմտություն էր շարունակել: 1903-905թթ. այդ խումբերու միջոցով փոխադրված զինամթերքի չնչին տոկոսը միայն տեղ հասավ...: Թորգոմի` 1903-ի երկրորդ անգամ, Խանի, Նեվրուզի, Երկաթի եւ Թոխմախի, Միհրանի, Փոխիկի, Շաշոյի, Զուլումաթի եւ այլ խումբերը այդ ճակատագրին ենթարկված էին 1903 - 1904-ին» (Ի.Հ., հ. Ա, էջ 206):
.
«Գալով մեր զինական ուժերուն` առաջին օրեն իսկ ձեռնարկեցինք ցուցակագրման... 170 քիչ շատ կանոնավոր զենք ունեինք` պաշտպանելու համար մոտ 20.000 ժողովուրդ (190.000-ից փրկված - Ա.Ս.), որ տեղավորված էր 5-6 կիլոմետր շրջագծով տարածության վրա»: Իսկ ռազմամթե±րքը... յուրաքանչյուր հրացանին միջին հաշվով հազիվ 30-35 փամփուշտ կհասներ (Նույնը, հ. Բ. էջ 370-371):
.
«Դժբախտաբար զինված չէր մեր ժողովուրդը: Քիչ շատ գործածական զենքեր ունեին միայն հին մարտիկները, մնացյալները մաշված կամ պակասություններով էին, խիստ սակավ էր փամփուշտը: Ես չտեսա ինքնապաշտպանական կազմակերպություն եւ ոչ մի տեղ, եւ մանավանդ ընդհանուր ծրագիր մը ապագա անակնկալներու հանդեպ» (Նույնը, էջ 320):
.
«Սասունի ժողովուրդը խիստ թերի էր զինված. 7-8 հարյուր «շեշխանա» եւ որսորդական հրացաններու հետ թերեւս 150-200 քիչ շատ կանոնավոր հրացաններ ունենային, սակայն փամփուշտի չնչին պաշար ունեին: Դաշտը ավելի խղճուկ վիճակ մը կներկայացներ. կանոնավոր զենք, կարելի է ըսել, բացառապես միայն մեր նախկին մարտիկներու ձեռքին կգտնվեր: Դաշտի 90 գյուղերը հազիվ 200 քիչ շատ կանոնավոր հրացաններ ունենային` փամփուշտի նույն թերիներով» (Նույնը, հ. Բ էջ 337):
.
Այդ ընթացքում ՀՅԴ-ն խեղդել է ժողովրդի ինքնապաշտպանական ինքնագործունեությունը, իսկ դժվարին պահին խուճապահար լքել է` խուճապի ենթարկելով նաեւ ժողովրդին:
.
Դավիթ Անանուն . «Ռազմամոլությունն ու ինքնագոհությունը կուրացրել էին նրա միտքը, եւ նա մի հոտի հովվի սկզբունքին հարելով, չէ թե փրկում էր հոտին, այլ նրան ենթարկում դառն փորձությունների... Այստեղ է թաքնված Դաշնակցության հանցանքը, հայ ժողովրդի ինքնագործունեության ճնշման մեջ» («Ռուսահայ հասարակության զարգացումը», էջ 226):
.
Վահան Փափազյան. «Փախուստիս լուրը (Մուշից Սասնա լեռները) անմիջապես տարածվեցավ Դաշտի եւ լեռներու մեջ ու թողեց բարոյալքիչ ազդեցություն մեր ժողովուրդին վրա: «Կացությունը հուսահատական է, ուրեմն, որ պահվեցավ», - կհետեւցներ ժողովուրդն իրավացիորեն, որովհետեւ այլեւս ոչ ոք կմնար` գեթ երեւույթները փրկելու համար: Այս հոգեբանությունը վարակեց, մանավանդ, հեղափոխական մարտիկները, որոնցմե շատերը զենքերնին առած լեռը եկան: Մուշեն հեռանալես հետո Կոտոյի Հաջին, Տիգրանը եւ ուրիշ ընկերներ հազիվ ժամանակ ունեցած էին քաղաքի զինական ուժերը քիչ շատ կարգի բերելու: Դաշտի գյուղերը ձգված էին իրենց ճակատագրին» (Ի.Հ., էջ 359):
.
Լեո. «Վանը չէր լքվում: Կռվելու ընդունակ ազգաբնակությունը պիտի պաշտպաներ քաղաքը. հայ կամավորական գնդի հրամանատարը համաձայնություն էր տալիս, որ գունդն էլ մնա քաղաքում եւ միանա քաղաքացիներին: Հարկավոր էին, ուրեմն, ժիր ու գործունյա մարդիկ, որ իսկույն գործի կպչեին: Գովված ու հերոսացած Արամն ու իր կուսակցական ընկերներն այդպիսի մարդիկ դուրս չեկան: Մյուս օրը նահանգապետը (Արամը) մունետիկ է պտտեցնում քաղաքում եւ հայտարարում, որ ամեն մարդ իր գլխի ճարը տեսնե: Եվ սկսվում էր աներեւակայելի խելագար տեսարանը` դաշնակցական խուճապը, ուրիշ խոսքով` քառասմբակ փախուստ` սեփական կաշին ազատելու համար: Եվ այսպիսի փախուստի մատնվում էր ոչ միայն Վանը, այլեւ ամբողջ Վասպուրականը» (Թ.Հ.Գ., էջ 175):
.
«Վան-Տոսպ», թիվ 6 (1921թ.). «Երեք ամենածանր ամբաստանություններ ունի վանեցին պ. Արամի եւ իր գործակիցների դեմ: Առաջին` հակառակ վանեցիներու կամքը ներկայացնող հանձնաժողովին տված որոշումներուն եւ առանց անոր գիտությանը` խուճապային փախուստի մատնեց ժողովուրդը ու պատճառ դարձավ Վասպուրականի փճացման: Երկրորդ` չկազմակերպելով հարյուր հազարավոր բազմության մը ամառային տաժանալի ճամփորդությունը` սովածությամբ եւ հոգնածությամբ մահվան դատապարտեց հարյուրավորներ ու քայքայեց ֆիզիկականը հազարավորներու: Երրորդ` զինվորական պաշտպանություն չընծայելով ժողովրդին` նշավակ ըրավ զանոնք քրդական հարձակումներու, որով սպանվեցան եւ գետը թափվելով խեղդվեցան հազարե ավելի վասպուրականցիներ, իսկ այդ իրարանցումներու ատեն կողոպտվեցան արդեն իսկ իրենց ամեն ինչը կորսնցուցած փախստականներու հարյուր հազարավոր ռուբլիի արժողությամբ անասուններն ու իրեղենները:
.
Ինչպես հետագա իրադարձությունները եկան հաստատելու` Վանը թշնամու ձեռքը չպիտի իյնար բնավ եւ հետեւաբար չպիտի ենթարկվեր իր կրած անփոխարինելի կորուստներուն, եթե հանձնաժողովին տված որոշման համաձայն տղամարդիկ մնային քաղաքը եւ զինված դիմադրություն կազմակերպեին, առնվազն 8000-ի չափ զենք պիտի ունենայինք - 3000 կամավորներու ունեցածները, 3000 թուրքերեն գրավածները, որ տրամադրելի էին, 2000 ալ վանեցիներուն զենքերը: Այսքան զենքն ալ դարձյալ կբավեր ինքնապաշտպանության եւ, ի հարկին, նահանջի համար: Թրքական բանակը փոքրիկ ուժ մը կներկայացներ Վանա լճի հարավային կողմը, իսկ հյուսիսային կողմի ուժեղ բանակը իր թիկունքը չպիտի դարձներ ռուս բանակին Վանի վրա հառաջանալով: Նույնիսկ եթե երկու կողեն ալ այսպիսի հառաջխաղացում մը կատարվեր, մեր ինքնապաշտպանական ուժերը կրնային կանոնավորապես նահանջել Սարայի գծով» (Մ. Մինասյան, դեպքերի ականատես եւ մասնակից):
http://septemberi21.blogspot.com/200...g-post_06.html

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հեռագիր թուրքական կառավարությանը. 
«Նորին գերազանցություն Մեծարգո Օսմանյան կառավարության զինվորական մինիստր` Էնվեր փաշային». Կոստանդնուպոլիս
.
Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունը պատիվ ունի հայտնելու Ձերդ գերազանցությանը, հանուն մեր բարեկամության, իրազեկ դարձնել Ձեզ այն մասին, որ Անդրանիկ փաշան խուսափել է մեր կառավարությունից, իմանալով, որ զինվորական դատի պիտի ենթարկվի մեր զինվորական մինիստրին չենթարկվելու համար: Անդրանիկ փաշան տաճկահպատակ հայերից կազմել է առանձին զորաբանակ, նպատակ ունենալով անցնել Ջուլֆայի կամուրջը եւ Խոյի ու Սալմաստի շրջանում միանալ Վանից նահանջող ժողովրդին: Նա մտադիր է ուժեղ բանակ կազմել, ստեղծել սեպարատ պետություն եւ հարձակվել ձեր վրա: Խնդրում ենք միջոցներ ձեռք առնել նրան վերջնականապես ջախջախելու համար:
.
Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարության նախագահ`
Հ. Քաջազնունի
.
Հայաստանի Հանրապետության զինվորական մինիստր`
Արամ փաշա Մանուկյան
.
Հայաստանի կառավարության խորհրդի նախագահ`
Սահակյան
.
Հուլիսի 17-ին, 1918թ.»: 
(Ջ. Կիրակոսյան, «Առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմը եւ հայերը», Ե.-1965թ.):
.
«Ազատ Հայաստան», 1921, թ. 8. «Ո՞վ կարող էր երեւակայել, որ ռազմի դաշտում պիտի պարտվեինք այնքան շուտ, եւ թուրքերը` հռչակավոր բերդաքաղաք Կարսը գրավելուց, Ալեքսանդրապոլը իրենց ոտքերի տակ առնելուց հետո, պիտի սպառնային անգամ Երեւանին, երբ մենք մեր զորական ուժի քանակով, տեխնիկայի բոլոր առավելություններով, անժխտելիորեն գերազանց էինք մեր թշնամուց: Կարելի՞ էր երբեւիցե մտածել, թե մեր երկրի սահմաններից ներս մտած փոքրաթիվ թրքական զինվորական ուժերն այնքան հեշտությամբ պիտի կարողանային ահաբեկել մեզ եւ մղել ամբողջ ժողովուրդն անձնատվության: Սրանք փաստեր են, մեր պանիկական հոգեբանության փայլուն ապացույցը»:
.
Արեւմտահայաստանի եւ արեւմտահայության ազատագրության կարգախոսով ՀՅԴ-ն իրականում իր դատապարտելի գործելակերպով Արեւմտահայաստանը մատնեց կորստյան եւ արեւմտահայությանը` ցեղասպանության, ինչով եւ նրա 30-ամյա գործունեությունը պետք է համարել հանցավոր: Ձախողանքների պատճառը կազմակերպությանը ի սկզբանե հատուկ արկածախնդրական, աղանդավորական էությունն էր եւ դրա հետեւանքով քաղաքական մտածողությունից զուրկ լինելը:
.
Դավիթ Անանուն. «Մենք պատմության ուղեւորն էինք, որ գիտեինք, թե այսինչ կետում մի դարանակալ գազան կա: Եվ փոխանակ շեղելու մեր ուղին` ասպետորեն եւ տխմարաբար, աղմուկով ու ցուցարարությամբ ուղղակի կիրճն էինք մտնում: Գազանը ծիտ չէր, որ փախչեր մեր աղմուկից: Նա դունչն ու թաթերը մեկնեց իր որջից եւ պատմության ուղեւորն անհայտացավ նրա երախում...» (Նշվածը, էջ 559-560):
.
Վահան Փափազյան. «Երկար, երկա¯ր տարիներ մեր դժբախտ դատը պտտեցուցինք աշխարհի չորս անկյունները:
.
Բախեցինք գոց դուռները աշխարհի զորեղներու: Ծով արյուն հոսեցավ մեր սիրտերեն. դեզերով թուղթեր լեցուցինք բողոքի ու ցասումի արյունով ու արցունքով ցողված:
.
Որո՞ւ չդիմեցինք. դիմեցինք աղերսով ե՜ւ «մայր» Ռուսաստանի, ե՜ւ Անգլիո, ե՜ւ Գերմանիո, ե՜ւ Ամերիկայի ու սատանային. ստացանք միայն առատ, սնամեջ խոստումներ «դժբախտ հայերուն»...
.
Ուզեցինք, «Մեծ Հայաստան» խոստացան, ուրախությամբ ընդունեցինք «վիլսոնյան սահմանները», խոստացան: Բավականացանք «Ալաշկերտի հովիտով», թուրքերն իսկ խոստացած էին: Ապա ամրապես եւ համառորեն կառչեցանք «Հայկական օջախին». ան ալ խոստացան ու... այդ շրջմոլիկ օջախը տեղե տեղ փոխադրվելով, այդ ալ հանգավ հովերեն. ի՞նչ մնաց` երազ միայն:
.
...Գութ ու աղերս հայցեցինք դաժան պայքարներու մեջ, իսկ արյունով ներկեցինք մեր սրբազան երկիրը. սպառեցանք: Ու այժմ, ձեռքերնիս միայն թղթե շերեփ մը կը մոտենանք «հերիսայի կաթսային», որուն պղնձյա խուփը ամրապես եւ վերջնականապես փակվեցավ մեր առջեւ...( Ի.Հ., հ. Գ, էջ 234- 235):
.
Լեւոն Չորմիսյան. «Այս պատճառով է, որ հայ կյանքի մեջ կուսակցությունները կրոնական աղանդի մը նկարագիր ստացած են, որուն կարելի է հավատալ կամ չհավատալ, բայց կարելի չէ անոր անհրաժեշտության բանավոր հիմքեր եւ արդարացում փնտրելու մտավորական ճիգ կատարել (Նույնը, էջ 479):
.
Հովհաննես Քաջազնունի. «Փաստն այն է սակայն, ու սա է էականը, որ թուրքական տիրապետության դեմ տասնյակ տարիներ առաջ սկսված պայքարը հանգեց թուրքահայ ժողովրդի տարագրության եւ բնաջնջման եւ Թուրքահայաստանի ամայացման: Այս է ահռելի իրականությունը» («ՀՅ Դաշնակցությունը անելիք չունի այլեւս», Ե.-1994, էջ 8):
.
«Զայրացած ու սարսափած, որոնեցինք հանցավորներին եւ գտանք իսկույն. ռուս կառավարության նենգ քաղաքականությունը: Քաղաքականապես տհաս ու մտքով անհավասարակշռված մարդկանց հատուկ անհետեւողականությամբ, մի ծայրահեղությունից ընկանք իսկույն մյուս ծայրահեղության մեջ: Կարծես հոգեկան մի առանձին մխիթարանք էինք գտնում այն համոզմունքի մեջ, թե ռուսները սրիկայորեն էին վարվել մեր հանդեպ (հետագայում հերթը պիտի գար ֆրանսիացիներին, ամերիկացիներին, անգլիացիներին, վրացիներին, բոլշեւիկներին, ամբողջ աշխարհին). կարծես մի մեծ առաքինություն էր ու մի մեծ քաջություն, որ ինքներս այնքան միամիտ անհեռատես ենք եղել, որ դրել ենք մեզ (կամ թույլ ենք տվել մեզ դնելու) այնպիսի դրության մեջ, որ ամեն ցանկացող կարողանա խաբել, լքել, դավաճանել, կոտորել կամ կոտորել տալ մեզ» (Նույնը, էջ 10):
.
«Ամենից հիմնական, ամենից մեծարժեք ու պատասխանատու խնդիրներում իսկ` մենք չենք ունեցել մեր հաստատուն կամքը, չենք վարել գործերը ըստ մեր հասկացողության, չենք գնացել մեր սեփական ճամփով, այլ թույլ ենք տվել, որ ուրիշները տանեն մեզ իրենց հետեւից, ուր կամենան» (Նույնը, էջ 40):
.
«Եթե ճիշտ է, որ կառավարել` ասել է նախատեսել, ապա ուրեմն մենք միանգամայն անպետք կառավարիչներ ենք եղել, որովհետեւ հենց այդ նախատեսելու ընդունակությունն է, որ չենք ունեցել բնավ:
.
Մենք շարունակ սխալված ենք եղել մեր հաշիվների մեջ ու շարունակ անակնկալների հանդիպած, անակնկալների` միայն մեզ համար, որովհետեւ չենք գիտեցել նախատեսել:
.
Մեր ամենամեծ թուլությունը այդ է եղել:
.
Ապա չենք ունեցել որոշ ու հստակ գիտակցությունը մեր անելիքի մասին, չենք ունեցել մեր ղեկավարող սկզբունքը ու տեւողական հետեւողական սիստեմ, գործել ենք կարծես հանկարծակի ու պատահական ներշնչումների տակ, տատանվել ենք, պատից պատ ընկել` կեսկուրորեն շոշափելով ոտներիս տակի հողը:
.
Չենք ճանաչել ու հաճախ գերագնահատել ենք մեր կարողության չափը, չենք հասկացել դժվարությունների մեծությունը, արհամարհել ենք հակառակ ուժերը եւ թեթեւամտության աստիճանի անփույթ ենք եղել մեզ սպառնացող վտանգների հանդեպ:
.
Կտրուկ ենք եղել, ուր պետք էր ծայրահեղ զգուշություն, ու անվճռական այնտեղ, ուր պետք է կտրուկ լինեինք:
.
Չենք կարողացել տարբերել պետությունը կուսակցությունից ու կուսակցական մտայնություն ենք մտցրել պետական կյանքի մեջ:
.
Պետական մարդիկ չէինք մենք:
.
Թող ոչ ոք չվիրավորվի այս խոսքերից. անբարյացկամ մարդու չարախնդություն չէ սա, այլ մի պարզ ինքնագնահատում: Չէ՞ որ անկարողների առաջին շարքում` ձեր կողքին ու ձեր հետ միասին` եղել եմ ես. ես ձեր գործակիցն եմ եղել, ձեզ հետ ու ձեզ չափ պատասխանատու մեր պարտության:
.
Պատասխանատու, ասի... քաջություն չունեմ ավելացնելու, որ մենք ոչ միշտ ու ոչ հարկավոր չափով գիտակցել ենք, թե ինչ մեծ պատասխանատվություն ենք վերցրել մեզ վրա. ապա նաեւ, թե ոչ միշտ եւ ոչ հարկավոր չափերով բարեխիղճ ենք եղել մեր պարտականությունների հանդեպ... Քաջություն չունեմ, որովհետեւ վախենում եմ, թե անարդար լինեմ: Բայց, ո՞վ գիտե, գուցե ինձանից ավելի անաչառ մի մարդ այդ էլ ասի եւ անիրավացի չլինի...( Նույնը, էջ 42-43):
.
Լեո. «Ո՞վ էր, ուրեմն, իսկական հեղինակը հայ ժողովրդի կորստյան - գաղութահայությունը, որ իր այս գործով վերջացնում էր այն, ինչ սկսել էր Միքայել Նալբանդյանի ժամանակից... Ռուսաստանի գաղութահայությունն էր այդ գործի իսկական տերը, եւ ամեն ինչ նրան է պարտական` իբրեւ ռուսական ազգության արդյունք, իբրեւ բակունինիզմի ահռելի հաղթանակ: Եթե բոլոր «հեղափոխական» կոչված ձեռնարկումները մաղենք եւ քամենք, կստանանք մի կազմակերպչական եւ տակտիկական միավոր: Դաշնակցությունը շատ ուժեղ կերպով էր ներկայացնում այդ ռուսական կառուցվածքը: Եթե չլիներ նա, հայությունը չէր խեղդվի արյան ծովի մեջ» (Թ.Հ.Գ., էջ 119):
.
«Այս մի չափազանց կարեւոր հանգամանք է, որ մենք պարտավոր ենք քննել ամենայն լրջությամբ եւ անկողմնակալությամբ` պատասխանատուները եւ նրանց պատասխանատվության չափը ճշտելու համար: Մենք պիտի միանգամայն անբավարար համարենք այն վերաբերմունքը, որ պատասխանատու եւ մեղավոր է հռչակում միմիայն թուրքերին: Չպետք է ստվերի մեջ թողնել հակառակ կողմը, որի պատասխանատվությունը պակաս ահռելի չէ» (Նույնը, էջ 140):
http://septemberi21.blogspot.com/200...g-post_06.html

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

ՈՒՐԱՑՈՒՄԻ ՇՐՋԱՆ
Ահավոր եղելությունից հետո անգամ, ցեղասպանությանն ու դրա հետեւանքներին ականատես դաշնակցական գործիչները ցանկացած պայմանով իրենց իշխանությունը Հայաստանում պահպանելու համար պատրաստ էին ընդունել Թուրքիայի գերիշխանությունը, նրան «ազատել» ցեղասպանության մեղադրանքից,Հայաստանի եւ հայության փրկված մասն էլ նետել նրա ոտքերի տակ, երբ ցեղասպանությունը... դեռ շարունակվում էր:
.
Լեո. «Եվ այս բոլոր սարսափների մեջ ամենամեծը, մղձավանջայինը, որ ընդունակ էր հարյուրապատկել մեր ժողովրդի ցավերն ու տանջանքները, թշնամու անողորմ սուրը չէր, այլ նրանից էլ հարյուրապատիկ հատու եւ անողորմ այն իրողությունը, որ Դաշնակցությունն իր բերանով խոստովանում էր, թե թուրքահայ հեղափոխությունը երեսուն տարվա ընթացքում ուրիշ բան չի եղել, բայց միայն ոճիր ժողովրդի դեմ, մի չարագործություն` հիմնված հիմարությունների, տգետ անհասկացողությունների վրա: Անարգ սյունին էր բեւեռվում ամբողջ թուրքահայ հեղափոխության գաղափարախոսությունը, եւ բեւեռվում էր ո՞ւմ ձեռքով` Դաշնակցության, որ գլխավոր ոճրագործն էր: Այս մի ինքնասպանություն էր, որ, տարաբախտաբար, ժամանակին չէր կատարվում, որպեսզի բնաջնջված ժողովրդից գոնե մի երկու բուռն ավելի ազատվեր: Սակայն շատ տարօրինակ դրդումներով էր, որ Դաշնակցությունը դիմում էր ինքնասպանության: Այդ գործը նա կատարում էր ոչ թե մեռնելու եւ անհայտանալու համար, այլ ընդհակառակը` նորից ապրելու եւ տիրող մնալու հույսով: Կորցնելով ամեն ինչ` նա ուզում էր կենսական հյութեր գտնել ստեղծված սարսափելի պայմանների մեջ: Թշնամին` գրավելով Ալեքսանդրապոլն ու Իգդիրը, սպառնում էր Երեւանին. ուրիշ ելք չէր մնում. իշխանությունը պահելու համար պետք էր անձնատուր լինել հոգով եւ մարմնով, նախապատրաստել այնպիսի արդարացումներ, որոնք հասկանալի դարձնեին ամենախայտառակ պարտությունն անգամ: Հայ մարտական կառավարության անունով հոխորտացող կազմակերպությունն այդ օրհասական օրերին դառնում էր սաստիկ ծեծված մի երեխա, որ լաց ու կոծով հավատացնում է, թե ինքը մեղավոր չէ, չէ իմացել: Եվ հանձն էր առնում այնպիսի մեղքեր, որոնց համար աշխարհի վրա չի կարող լինել որեւէ արդարացում, եւ որոնց համագումարը կազմում է ոչ այլ ինչ, բայց միայն խայտառակ ինքնասպանություն» (Նույնը, էջ 235-236):
.
«Հառաջ», 1920, թ.255. «Իր փրկության համար Հայաստանն ունի մի ճանապարհ - գտնել անմիջական կերպով մի ընդհանուր լեզու իր հարեւանի` թուրքի հետ: Եթե հայ ժողովուրդը կամենում է ապրել եւ ապահովել իր պետական ու ֆիզիկական գոյությունը հարատեւորեն, նա պետք է ունենա ոչ թե ռուսական, այլ թրքական օրիենտացիա: ...Եվ եթե հայ ժողովուրդը վերջին համաեվրոպական պատերազմի ժամանակ չունենար ռուսական օրիենտացիա, այլ լիներ թուրքերի հետ առանց վերապահության, ամենայն հավանականությամբ նա խուսափած կլիներ կոտորածներից եւ նրա դրությունը վրացիներից էլ լավ կլիներ»:
.
Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիր (հատված, որ բացակայում է հայերեն բնագրում) «Ինչպես որ թուրք, ռուս եւ բոլոր աշխարհի վիճակագրությունները եւ հաստատյալ ընկերային կացությունը ցույց կու տան, այս առթիվ ալ կվավերացվի, թե Օսմանյան սահմանի վրա հայ մեծամասնություն ունեցող որեւէ հողամաս չկա» (Տե՜ս Լեո, Թ.Հ.Գ., էջ 243):
.
Ռուբեն Տեր-Մինասյան. «Ռադեկը գիտակցորեն խեղաթյուրում է փաստերը` հայտարարելով, թե թուրքահայերի բնաջնջումը պետական անհրաժեշտություն էր Թուրքիայի համար: Հայկական կոտորածները պետական անհրաժեշտություն էին Ռուսաստանի համար` ի վնաս Թուրքիայի եւ հայերի» (Հ.Թ.Կ., էջ 83):
.
Սիմոն Վրացյան (1921թ.). «Բոլշեւիզմի դեմ կռվելու եւ, ընդհանրապես, մեր երկրում խաղաղ կյանք վերսկսելու համար մենք մեծապես պետք ունինք հարեւան Թուրքիայի բարեկամությանը, նույնիսկ աջակցությանը: Ամեն մի քայլ` թե՜ այստեղ, թե՜ արտասահմանում, որ հակառակ է մեր եւ թուրքերի մեջ բարյացկամ կապեր հաստատելուն, կարող է ճակատագրական լինել մեզ համար: Այսօր մենք երկու իրական ուժ ունենք մեր կողքին. մեկը խորհրդային Ռուսաստանն է, մյուսը` Թուրքիան: Մյուս ուժերը մեզնից շատ հեռու են: ԱՌԱՋԻՆԻ ՀԵՏ, ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ՑՈՒՅՑ ՏՎԵՑ ԴԱՌԸ ՓՈՐՁԸ, ՀԱՇՏՎԵԼ ՉԵՆՔ ԿԱՐՈՂ, ՄՆՈՒՄ Է, ՈՐ ՀԱՇՏՎԵՆՔ ՈՒ ԲԱՐԵԿԱՄԱՆԱՆՔ ՄՅՈՒՍԻ ՀԵՏ: Այդ անհնարին չէ, որովհետեւ մենք եւ թուրքերն ունինք ընդհանուր շահեր, որ ամենայն համերաշխությամբ կարող ենք պաշտպանել ընդհանուր ուժերով... Մեր իրական դրությունը պահանջում է հաշտ եւ իրական կենակցություն մեր հարեւան Թուրքիայի հետ: Ուրեմն` մեր արտասահմանի բարեկամները, եթե նրանք իրոք բարեկամ են մեզ, չպիտի դնեն Թուրքիան այնպիսի դրության մեջ, ուր նա նկատի մեզ իբրեւ իրա դժբախտության պատճառը ու լցվի ատելության եւ վրիժառության զգացմունքներով հանդեպ մեզ: Կոնֆերանսի որոշումները մեր վերաբերմամբ ընդունելի պիտի լինին Թուրքիայի համար, ահա՜ մեր պահանջը» (Հայաստանի Հանրապետություն, Ե.-1993, էջ 657-658):
.
«Ազատ Հայաստան», 1921, թ. 35. «Իր ազատագրական պայքարի այս տաժանելի օրերին հայ ժողովուրդը քաղաքական իմաստություն պիտի ունենա թոթափելու իրենից անցյալի դառն հուշերը եւ ավանդությունները եւ ոչինչ չխնայելու հայ եւ թուրք ժողովուրդների, Հայաստանի եւ Տաճկաստանի բարեկամությունը հաստատելու համար: Թուրք ժողովրդի, Տաճկաստանի գործոն բարեկամությամբ է միայն, որ հայ ժողովուրդը պիտի դուրս գա իր ներկա ծանր տագնապից եւ թուրք ժողովրդի հետ միասին է, որ հայ ժողովուրդը պիտի կարողանա վերջապես ձեռք բերել տեւական ապահովություն: Ուրիշ ճանապարհ չկա»:
.
Զավեն Մսրլյան. «18 մարտ 1921-ին, Սիմոն Վրացյան Թուրքիո Ազգային մեծ ժողովու կառավարության, որ ճանչցած էր «Հայրենիքի փրկության կոմիտեն» որպես միակ իշխանությունը Հայաստանի մեջ, ուղղեց դիմում մը: Դիմումի մեջ Ս. Վրացյան կխնդրեր, որ իր բանակը համալրելու համար թուրքեր վերադարձնեն իրենց մոտ եղող հայ պատերազմական գերիները, եւ ցույց տան ռազմական օգնություն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության: Սիմոն Վրացյան իր դիմումը կհիմներ Ալեքսանդրապոլի դաշնագիրին վրա: Վրացյան կգրեր. «Սույն դիմումն անելով Հայաստանի կառավարությունը հիմնվում է այն բարեկամական հարաբերությունների վրա, որոնց հիմք են դրված Ալեքսանդրապոլի դաշնագրից սկսած եւ որոնք խանգարված էին բոլշեւիկյան իշխանության ժամանակ» («Երեք դաշնագիր», Բեյրութ-1979, էջ 119-120):
.
Վրացյանի հեռագիրը Լոնդոնի խորհրդաժողովին. «Հայաստանը կուզե ապրիլ խաղաղությամբ ու բարեկամությամբ իր հարեւան Թուրքիո հետ: Ան կուզե ուրեմն, որ Լոնդոնի խորհրդաժողովին տալիք որոշումները փոխադարձ անվստահություն չբերեն Թուրքիո եւ Հայաստանի միջեւ եւ կամ դժգոհություն: Վերջ:» (Հեռագրի առիթով Օսբորնի մակագրությունը` «Այնպես կթվի, թե զենքով թուրք մը կեցած էր պ. Վրացյանի կռնակը, երբ ան այս հեռագիրը ղրկեց» (Նույն տեղում, էջ 120-121):
.
Հայրենիքի փրկության կոմիտեի «Ազատ Հայաստան» պաշտոնաթերթ. «Իրերի պատմական բերումով Անդրկովկասի ժողովուրդների իրական պաշտպանը կարող է դառնալ միայն Տաճկաստանը: Որովհետեւ Տաճկաստանն է միակ իրական, մերձավորագույն քաղաքական ուժը, որն անմիջապես եւ կենսապես շահագրգռված է Անդրկովկասի ժողովուրդների կատարյալ ազատագրությամբ» (Նույն տեղում, էջ 120):
.
Հայաստանում իշխանությունը կորցնելուց հետո, արդեն արտասահմանում, անտեսելով եւ ուրանալով ահավոր ցեղասպանության փաստը, ՀՅԴ-ն շարունակել է ապավինել ու ծառայել թուրքերին. վրաց մենշեւիկների, ադրբեջանական մուսավաթի եւ Թուրքիայի հետ 1921-26թթ. մշակել եւ կնքել է «Պրոմեթեյան ուխտ» դաշինքը` Անդրկովկասը Ռուսաստանից անջատելու եւ Թուրքիայի հովանավորության տակ դնելու նպատակով:
.
Մ. Սերոբյան. «Այս աթոռազուրկ ատրպեճանցի, վրացի, դաղստանցի եւ հայ նախարարները մեկ նպատակ միայն կհետապնդեն. տիրանալ իրենց կորցրած աթոռներին: Եվ հոն, մութին մեջ կկազմեն «Պրոմեթեական» խմբակը: ...1926-ին, երբ Սուլթանով Պոլսի մեջ «Կովկասյան համադաշնակցությունը» վերջապես կազմակերպելե հետո Քեմալի հովանավորության տակ, 1926 նոյեմբերին Փարիզի մեջ կպարզե Վրացյան խմբակի հետ 1921-են ի վեր կազմած համագործակցության փուլերը, եւ կպահանջե, որ «Կովկասյան համադաշնակցության» Պոլսո կենտրոնական կոմիտեի մեջ հայերուն համար բաց թողված երկու աթոռներ գրավեն Ս. Վրացյան եւ Ռուբեն փաշա (Դարբինյան): ...Այլեւս դիմակները ինկած են Վրացյան-Դարբինյան խմբակին երեսեն: Այ այսուհետեւ ճակատաբաց Վրացյան-Դարբինյան կրնան հայտարարել իրենց դավանանքը` «Կովկասի ժողովուրդների պաշտպան կարող է լինել Տաճկաստանը» («Հայաստանի անկախության առիթով», Կահիրե-1950, էջ 49-50):
.
Երկրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի տարիներին ՀՅԴ-ն օժանդակել է ֆաշիստական Գերմանիային եւ նրա դաշնակիցներին, որոնց մեջ էր նաեւ Թուրքիան: ՀՅԴ-ի կողմից «կոտորածների» 20-ամյա ուրացման փաստի հանդիման Հիտլերն իրոք իրավունք ուներ հռետորական հարց տալու. «Ո՞վ է հիշում այսօր հայկական կոտորածները»: Քանզի այն չէր հիշում նաեւ ՀՅԴ-ն:
.
Գրիգոր Մերճանով. «Դաշնակցության Պյուրոյի հետ իմ ունեցած սկզբունքային գլխավոր տարակարծություններես մեկը եղավ կուսակցության գործակցությունը Նացի Գերմանիո հետ, 2-րդ համաշխարհային պատերազմի օրերուն: Չէի կրնա հաշտվիլ այն մտքի հետ, որ կուսակցությունը իր սեփական հատվածական նպատակներեն տարված` կրնա ու պետք է գործակցի ցեղային խտրությունը եւ աշխարհակալությունը նշանաբան դարձուցած այս տերության հետ: ... Նացի Գերմանիո դաշնակից դարձեր էր Թուրքիան, որ իմ աչքին կպատկերացներ Գայզերական Գերմանիո եւ Իթթիհատական Թուրքիո միջեւ կնքված զինակցությունը, որուն ավանդության շարունակությունն էր այս մեկը: Գոնե այսպես կնկատեի ես: Որով, գերմանական հաղթանակի մը պարագային, Հայաստանի բախտով մտահոգվելու պետք չունեին ուրիշները: Թուրքիան կբավեր, որուն բանակները տարիներ առաջ շարված մնացին Արաքսին արեւմտյան եզերքին վրա, անհամբեր սպասելով Ստալինկրաթի անկումին: Բարեբախտաբար դիմադրեց Ստալինկրաթը: Գերմանիան պարտվեցավ: Իմ համոզումս է, որ անով վերապրեցավ նաեւ հայությունը: Այլապես թուրքերը հին բարեկամ գերմաններուն հետ, Մեծ եղեռնեն ճողոպրած հայության վերջին կտորին հաշիվը մաքրած պիտի ըլլային այսօր: ...Փարիզի Կենտրոնական կոմիտեի ժողովներուն մեջ ես գլխովին հակառակեցա այս ծրագրին, որ աղետալի էր պարզապես: Մեծամասնությունը հավանություն տվավ գործակցության թեզին, եւ որոշումը վավերացվեցավ» («Իմ կտակը», Բեյրութ-1972, էջ 90-92):
.
http://septemberi21.blogspot.com/200...og-post_06.htm

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

«Սառը պատերազմի» տարիներին Դաշնակցությունը Թուրքիայի հետ գտնվում էր նույն բլոկում` ընդդեմ Խորհրդային Միության, որի մեջ էր Հայաստանը:
.
Ռուբեն Դարբինյան. «Միջազգային ներկա կացության մեջ Թուրքիո` ազատ աշխարհին հետ ըլլալը ոչ թե չարիք մը, այլ բարիք մըն է ազատատենչ հայության համար» («Ազդակ», 21.11.1954):
.
Դաշնակցությունը հօգուտ Թուրքիայի` լրտեսական գործունեությամբ է զբաղվել ընդդեմ Հայաստանի եւ այն երկրների, որոնք ապաստան են տվել եղեռնից մազապուրծ տասնյակ հազարավոր հայերի:
.
Սիրիայի պետական ապահովության բարձրագույն ատյանի դատապարտման որոշումը. Դաշնակ կուսակցության լրտեսություն կատարելը ի շահ Իսրայելի եւ օտար երկրներու դատին (թարգմանություն արաբերենից). «Հետեւյալ էջերուն մեջ մանրամասնորեն պիտի հստակեցնենք յուրաքանչյուր խնդիր առանձին, մատնանշելով յուրաքանչյուր ամբաստանյալի դերը այս դատական գործի մեջ հետեւյալ շարքով:
.
Խնդիր առաջին. Կուսակցության լրտեսությունը Բեյրութի եւ Հալեպի մեջ` ի շահ Թուրքիո եւ Ամերիկայի Միացյալ Նահանգներու:
.
...Ամբաստանյալ Արթին Պազրպաշյան...անդամակցած է դաշնակ կուսակցության 1933թ. եւ աստիճանաբար բարձրացած է պատասխանատու պաշտոններու, ըլլալով երբեմն Հալեպի հանձնախումբի եւ երբեմն ալ` Կոմիտեի անդամ: 1952թ. ան նշանակվեցավ որպես պետ Սուրիո «հետախուզական հանձնախմբի»: Իր հետ խոսած է Սուրիո կուսակցապետ Հրաչ Փափազյանը, որ միեւնույն ժամանակ կուսակցության բարձրագույն կոմիտեի անդամ էր: Ան պատմած է այն համաձայնության մասին, որ ինքը կայացուցած է Թուրքիո հետ` Թուրքիո մեջ, թուրք պատասխանատուներու հետ միասին, ըստ որի կուսակցությունը եւ Թուրքական պետությունը պիտի գործակցեին համայնավարներուն դեմ, այն պայմանավ, որ կուսակցությունը ի շահ Թուրքիո տեղեկություններ հավաքե Սուրիո զինվորական, քաղաքական, երկրագործական կացության մասին, փոխան Թուրքիո օգնության համար, որպեսզի հայերը Սովետական Հայաստանը ազատագրեին համայնավարներեն ընդհանուր պատերազմի մը ընթացքին» («Արմատ», թ. 64):
.
ՈՐՊԵՍ ՎԵՐՋԱԲԱՆ
1923թ.-ին, աչքի առաջ ՀՅԴ 30-ամյա գործունեությունը, Առաջին հանրապետության առաջին վարչապետ Հ. Քաջազնունին, արդեն անվիճելի «դաժան իրականության» հանդիման, սթափված աղաղակեց. «Հայաստանն ու հայ ժողովուրդը հում նյութ չեն ՀՅ Դաշնակցությունն ապրեցնելու համար: Անորակելի ոճիր կլիներ, եթե մենք մի վայրկյան անգամ թույլ տայինք մեզ վարվել այնպես, ինչպես կվարվեր (գիտակցորեն, թե անգիտակցորեն) կուսակցական ֆանատիզմով բռնկված հիվանդը: ՀՅ Դաշնակցությունն անելիք չունի այլեւս, ո՜չ ներկայումս, ո՜չ ապագայում. նա վերջ պիտի դնի իր գոյության» (նույն տեղում, էջ 58, 61): ՀՅԴ-ն իր հերթին Քաջազնունուն հայտարարեց «հոգեկան հիվանդ» եւ, կուսակցական նույն ֆանատիզմով բռնկված, շարունակեց «անորակելի ոճիրը» իրեն որպես «հում նյութ» պահող հայ ժողովրդի նկատմամբ:
.
50 տարի ՀՅԴ-ն ուրացավ հայոց ցեղասպանությունը: Միայն 1965թ.-ից, երբ Հայաստանում աննախադեպ ցույցեր եղան ցեղասպանության ճանաչման եւ «հողերի» պահանջով, հանկարծ «հասկացավ», որ ցեղասպանություն է տեղի ունեցել, որ այն իրականացրել է ոչ թե Ռուսաստանը, այլ Թուրքիան, եւ արժե այն շահարկել իր գոյությունը Սփյուռքում արդարացնելու նպատակով: Ուստի սկսեց թուրքական դեսպաններ որսալ եւ կորցրած հողերը Ռուսաստանի ձեռքերով հետ բերելու ծրագրեր կազմել:
.
Ինչի՞ համար էր 50-ամյա լռության, ավելի ճիշտ` ուրացումի, պարտակումի շրջանը: Դրա համար ՀՅԴ-ն ուներ կենսական ու հավասարազոր առնվազն երկու պատճառ.
.
ա) Դաշնակցությունը պետք է որոշեր, թե ո՞վ է ավելի շատ չարիք բերել` Թուրքիան, թե՞ Ռուսաստանը: Հարցին պատասխանելու համար պետք է ելակետ ընտրվեր. չարիքը պատճառվել է Հայաստանին ու հայ ժողովրդի՞ն, թե՞ Դաշնակցությանը: Առաջին ելակետի դեպքում, իհարկե՜ Թուրքիան էր չարագործը` իր գործած ցեղասպանությամբ, ողջ Արեւմտահայաստանի եւ Արեւելահայաստանի մի մասի զավթմամբ: Երկրորդ ելակետի դեպքում, իհարկե՜ Ռուսաստանը, որի շնորհիվ հայ ժողովրդի փրկված այս հատվածը գեթ ազատվեց ֆիզիկական բնաջնջման վտանգից, սակայն նա իշխանությունից զրկեց եւ դուրս քշեց Դաշնակցությանը: Մինչդեռ Թուրքիան թույլ էր տալիս մնալ եւ իշխել: «Կուսակցական ֆանատիզմը», բնականաբար, ընտրեց երկրորդ ելակետը:
.
բ) Եթե ՀՅԴ-ն սկզբից եւեթ սկսեր ցեղասպանության համար մեղադրել Թուրքիային (ինչը նա արեց 1965-ից հետո), ապա ցեղասպանությունից փրկված հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ հարյուրավոր բնական հարցեր եւ մեղադրանքներ կուղղեին նրան: Գուցե եւ հենց նրանք վերջ տային ՀՅԴ-ի գոյությանը, որին այդպես անմնացորդ վստահել էին իրենց ճակատագիրը, իսկ նա լքել էր, խաբել, մատնել ու փախել: Ուրեմն` պետք էր ժամանակ շահել, մինչեւ սերունդը փոխվեր, մինչեւ կենդանի հիշողությունը մարեր եւ մեջտեղ գային նորահյուս հեքիաթներն ու առասպելները: 50 տարին դրան բավարար էր:
.
1965-ից հետո, երբ ուրիշներն արդեն դրեցին ցեղասպանության եւ Թուրքիայի մեղավորության հարցը, ՀՅԴ-ն կտրուկ շրջադարձով «սեփականաշնորհեց» այն, հակառակ դեպքում անխուսափելիորեն դրվելու էր նաեւ իր մեղավորության եւ պատասխանատվության հարցը: Իսկ եթե ինքն է հարցի միակ «տերը», բնականաբար դա թույլ չի տա: Ինչպես որ երբեւէ թույլ չի տա, որ հարցը դրվի բանական, լուծելի, հեռանկարային ճանապարհի վրա: Եվ ինչպես հինգ տասնամյակ առաջ, այնպես էլ այժմ` այն պետք է ծառայեցվեր «գերագույն արժեքին»` Դաշնակցությանը, ոչ թե «հում նյութին»` հայ ժողովրդին: Այսինքն` պետք է հետապնդվեր ճիշտ այնպես, ինչպես ժամանակին «61-րդ հոդվածը»:
.
Ցեղասպանությունը մարդկության դեմ գործված հանցագործություն է եւ վաղեմության ժամկետ չի ճանաչում:
.
Հայոց ցեղասպանությունն ունի երեք պատասխանատու` յուրաքանչյուրը հանցանքի եւ պատասխանատվության իր չափով:
.
Առաջինը Թուրքիան է, որն իրականացրել է այն, եւ որեւէ պատճառ չի կարող որպես արդարացում ծառայել:
.
Երկրորդը Ռուսաստանը եւ եվրոպական երկրներն են, որ չեն կանխել, իսկ հաճախ օժանդակել են նրան:
.
Երրորդը Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակցությունն է, որի քաղաքական արկածախնդրության հետեւանքով է հայությունը մատնվել ցեղասպանության:
.
Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը պետք է ճանաչվի ու դատապարտվի, մեղավորները պետք է պատասխանատվության ենթարկվեն: Դա պետք է առաջին հերթին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացուն: Ճանաչումը, դատապարտումը եւ պատասխանատվությունը պետք է իրականանան վերը բերված ցուցակի հակառակ հերթականությամբ: Որովհետեւ դա է բանական, արդյունավետ եւ մինչեւ վերջ հասնելու միակ հնարավոր ճանապարհը:
.
Որպեսզի այս «Հայկական հարցն» էլ չունենա նախորդի ճակատագիրը ու` կրկին խաղալիք չդառնա ուրիշների ձեռքին, ինչպես որ է այսօր, եւ նոր արհավիրք` Հայաստանի ժողովրդի գլխին:
.
*Որպեսզի Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացին ազատվի բոլոր երեք` «հում նյութ» լինելու, օտարին ապավինելու եւ զոհի կործանարար եւ ազգասպան բարդույթներից, շրջի վերջապես իր պատմության տխուր եւ ամոթալի էջը, փայփայի իր պետականությունը եւ կարողանա շարունակել վստահ ապրել իր երկրում:*ԱՇՈՏ ՍԱՐՍՅԱՆ
«Հայկական Ժամանակ», 24 ապրիլ 2002թ. 
--------------------------------------
http://septemberi21.blogspot.com/200...g-post_06.html

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Ինչ-որ մեկը կարդացել ա՞ սաղ  :Lol2:  :

----------


## Moon

Ես միշտ էլ դրական կարծիք եմ ունեցել ՀՅԴ-ի մասին։ Մի բան կասեմ, որի համար շատ եմ հարգում ՀՅԴ-ին։ ՀՅԴ-ն միշտ մնացել ա հաստատակամ իր կարծիքին։ ՌԱԿ ու ՍԴՀԿ-ն միշտ չեն կարողացել կարգին կողմնորոշվել, թե ու՞մ կողմնակից են, ի՞նչ են ուզում։ Բացի դրանից պետք ա հիշել, որ ՀՅԴ-ն կասեի միակ կուցակցությունն ա, որ կարողանում ա երիտասարդներին համախմբել։ Դրա վառ ապացույցը ՀՅԴ Նիկոլ Աղբալյան ուսանողական միություննա, ջահերով երթը։ Սփյուռքահայ մամուլ կարդացեք, կհասկանաք իմ ասածի էությունը։ Իսկ մեր ներկա իշխանությունն ու «հարգարժան» ԼՏՊ-ն ընդամենը ամեն մեկն իր կաշվի ու պրեստիժի մասին է մտածում, ելնելով միայն սեփական շահերից։

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, մեծ հարգանք ունեմ Ա. Բախշյանի նկատմամբ, բայց շատ հիասթափվեցի ժառանգությունից ու հատկապես Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանից, երբ սատարեցին ԼՏՊ-ին։

----------


## Norton

> Մի բան կասեմ, որի համար շատ եմ հարգում ՀՅԴ-ին։ ՀՅԴ-ն միշտ մնացել ա հաստատակամ իր կարծիքին։


Հա ճիշտ էս Լուսին ջան ինքը միշտ հաստատակամ հակահայ քաղաքականուտյուն ա վարել: Ժամանակին համագործակցել երիտթուրքերի հետ ու իր ֆանատիզմով մեղքի բաժինն ունի 15-ի  կոտորածների մեջ, հետո համագործակացեց ֆաշիստների հետ, որոնք պայքարում էին ԽՍՀՄի դեմ, որի մաս էր կազմում Հայաստանը(.էլ չեմ ասում սովետի բանակում ծառայող 500.000 հայեր մասին ) ու ասեմ եթե Ստալինգրադում  ԽՍՀՄ-ը պարտվեր հիմա ոչ դու կլինեիր , ոչ ես: Հետո 90 թվականին դեմ քվեարկեց Հայաստանի անկախացմանը , իշխանության հասնելու համար չխնայեց ոչինչ առաջին հերթին հայ ժողովրդին, շատ արագ ցույց տվեց որ այս 100-ից ավել տարվա մեջ մնացելա նույն ապազգային "կուսակցությունը":

----------


## Moon

> Հա ճիշտ էս Լուսին ջան ինքը միշտ հաստատակամ հակահայ քաղաքականուտյուն ա վարել: Ժամանակին համագործակցել երիտթուրքերի հետ ու իր ֆանատիզմով մեղքի բաժինն ունի 15-ի  կոտորածների մեջ, հետո համագործակացեց ֆաշիստների հետ, որոնք պայքարում էին ԽՍՀՄի դեմ, որի մաս էր կազմում Հայաստանը(.էլ չեմ ասում սովետի բանակում ծառայող 500.000 հայեր մասին ) ու ասեմ եթե Ստալինգրադում  ԽՍՀՄ-ը պարտվեր հիմա ոչ դու կլինեիր , ոչ ես: Հետո 90 թվականին դեմ քվեարկեց Հայաստանի անկախացմանը , իշխանության հասնելու համար չխնայեց ոչինչ առաջին հերթին հայ ժողովրդին, շատ արագ ցույց տվեց որ այս 100-ից ավել տարվա մեջ մնացելա նույն ապազգային "կուսակցությունը":


ես քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ, բոլոր դեպքերում։ Ինձ ներկա պահն ավելի ա հետաքրքրում։
Եթե ՀՅԴ-ն չլիներ, սփյուռքը հիմա մեռած կլիներ։ Հետո մի մոռացի, որ ՀՅԴ-ի ծրագիրն էր "անհայրենիք հայրենիքը"։ Հուսամ հասկացար կամ ծանոթ ես այդ ծրագրին։

----------


## Norton

> ես քեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ, բոլոր դեպքերում։ Ինձ ներկա պահն ավելի ա հետաքրքրում։
> Եթե ՀՅԴ-ն չլիներ, սփյուռքը հիմա մեռած կլիներ։ Հետո մի մոռացի, որ ՀՅԴ-ի ծրագիրն էր "անհայրենիք հայրենիքը"։ Հուսամ հասկացար կամ ծանոթ ես այդ ծրագրին։


Գժուջան, որ ինքը չլիներ Սփյուռքը լավ էլ կգոյատևեր ու ավելի լավ գործերով կզբաղվեր քան ֆանատիկ հայատարույուններ անելը, Սփյուռքում բազմաթիվ հզոր անկուսակցակն կազմակերպություններ կային, որոնց հետ ՀՅԴն միշտ լեզու չէր գտնում իր շահերից ելնելով, իսկ անհայրենիք հայրենքի կոնցեպցիան ոչ այլ ինչ էր քան իր դիրքերը ավելի ամրապնդելու ուղղված քայլ, այդ ժամանակ կար Սովետական Հայստան ու պխաստորեն դա հայրենիք էր ու երբ մնացած հայտարարում էին, որ Սփյուռքը պետք է հիմվի մայր հայրենքի վրա, ան դուրս հանեց այդ միտք, որպեսզի հիմքը լինի դրսում ու նա պահպանւի իր դիրքեր, կամ իսկապես նա ցանակնում էր , որ հայրենքի չլինի էե չէ* 91 անկախության օգտին կքվեարկեր, ոչ թե դեմ:*

----------


## Moon

> Գժուջան, որ ինքը չլիներ Սփյուռքը լավ էլ կգոյատևեր ու ավելի լավ գործերով կզբաղվեր քան ֆանատիկ հայատարույուններ անելը, Սփյուռքում բազմաթիվ հզոր անկուսակցակն կազմակերպություններ կային, որոնց հետ ՀՅԴն միշտ լեզու չէր գտնում իր շահերից ելնելով, իսկ անհայրենիք հայրենքի կոնցեպցիան ոչ այլ ինչ էր քան իր դիրքերը ավելի ամրապնդելու ուղղված քայլ, այդ ժամանակ կար Սովետական Հայստան ու պխաստորեն դա հայրենիք էր ու երբ մնացած հայտարարում էին, որ Սփյուռքը պետք է հիմվի մայր հայրենքի վրա, ան դուրս հանեց այդ միտք, որպեսզի հիմքը լինի դրսում ու նա պահպանւի իր դիրքեր, կամ իսկապես նա ցանակնում էր , որ հայրենքի չլինի էե չէ* 91 անկախության օգտին կքվեարկեր, ոչ թե դեմ:*


Անդո ջան, ՀՅԴ-ն գտնում էր, որ մենք չենք կարող ունենալ կայուն հայրենիք, քանի որ չունենք անկախ տնտեսական համակարգ։

----------


## Norton

> Անդո ջան, ՀՅԴ-ն գտնում էր, որ մենք չենք կարող ունենալ կայուն հայրենիք, քանի որ չունենք անկախ տնտեսական համակարգ։


Լավ էլի Գժուկ ջան , հիմա չեմ ուզում անակապ բանվիճեմ դու ամեն ինչ կհասկանաս էն վերևի նյութը կարդալուց հետո, մի բան ասեմ հիմա ունեն անկախ պետականություն, ինքը իշխանության մեջ ա, ինչ ա արել բացի իր վեռխուշկի կուսակցակաների համար օբյեկտներ դնելու, քեզ թվումա հիմա ազատ տնտեսական համակարգա՞՞: Իրականում ՀՅԴ--ն կարա ասեր ինչ ուզեր եթե նունիսկ ազատ տնտեսական համակարգ լիներ, ինքը էլի մի 100 պատճառ կբռներ, հասկանում էս հայրենքի մասին մտածող կուսակցությունը ամեն քայլի այնպիսի գործողություններ չէր ձեռնարկի, որ ուղղված է երկրի վերացմանը….

----------


## Moon

> Լավ էլի Գժուկ ջան , հիմա չեմ ուզում անակապ բանվիճեմ դու ամեն ինչ կհասկանաս էն վերևի նյութը կարդալուց հետո, մի բան ասեմ հիմա ունեն անկախ պետականություն, ինքը իշխանության մեջ ա, ինչ ա արել բացի իր վեռխուշկի կուսակցակաների համար օբյեկտներ դնելու, քեզ թվումա հիմա ազատ տնտեսական համակարգա՞՞: Իրականում ՀՅԴ--ն կարա ասեր ինչ ուզեր եթե նունիսկ ազատ տնտեսական համակարգ լիներ, ինքը էլի մի 100 պատճառ կբռներ, հասկանում էս հայրենքի մասին մտածող կուսակցությունը ամեն քայլի այնպիսի գործողություններ չէր ձեռնարկի, որ ուղղված է երկրի վերացմանը….


էդ քո կարծիքն ա, իսկ ես այդպես չեմ մտածում։ Բայց ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ հիմա անկախ տնտեսական համակարգ կա։ Է, Հայաստանի իշխանությունը շատ հաց ու պանիր պտի ուտի, որ քաղաքակիրթ դառնա։

----------


## Norton

> էդ քո կարծիքն ա, իսկ ես այդպես չեմ մտածում։ Բայց ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ հիմա անկախ տնտեսական համակարգ կա։ Է, Հայաստանի իշխանությունը շատ հաց ու պանիր պտի ուտի, որ քաղաքակիրթ դառնա։


քո գործնա, դու ուղղակի աշխարհը վարդագույն ակնոցներ դրած էս նայում, ճշմարտությունը ավելի դաժանա:

----------


## Marduk

Դաշնակցությանը վերաբերվում եմ բացսական:
Շատ անկախատեսելի կառույց է, հենց կառույց է, իերարխիկ բուրգ, որի միջոցով ցանկացած արտաքին ուժ կարողանում է ինչ որ խաղեր տալ:
Դաշնակցությունը իր միջից հանում է ստեղծագործ ու ինքնատիպ մարդկանց և պահում է կատարածու մենթալիտետով մարդկանց:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է «Հայ Դատ», և այլ ազգային հարցերին որոնց իբր սատար է կանգնում Դաշնակցությունը, ապա դա բլեֆ է, միֆ, ժողովրդի աչքին թոզ փչոց որպեսզի մարդկանց գլխի տակ փափուկ բարձ դնեն, որ հանգիստ եղեք դաշնակները ամեն ինչ անում են ազգային հարցերի լուծման համար, դուք կարող եք հանգիստ քնել:

 Իրականում Դաշնակցությունը իմիտացիա է անում ազգային հարցերի լուծման, որպեսզի շարունակի փող ստանալ:  
  Ի դեպ իմիտացիաին ռեալ տեսք է տալիս ՀՀՇ-ն որը անընդատ Դաշնակներին անվանում է ազգային, ազգայնական ու նման բաներ, երբ իրականում այնտեղ ոչ մի ազգային բան էլ չկա:

  Այդ առումով ՀՀՇ-ն ու ՀՅԴ-ն զույգ կրկնօրինակներ են:  Երկուսն էլ ծնվել են ազգային ազատագրական ալիքի վրա: Երկուսն էլ ուրացել են ազգային արժեքները, հետո սկսել են դարձի գալ իբր թե, բայց մնացել են բութ գործիք այլոց ձեռքին:

  Հա երկուսն էլ իրար անընդհատ հայհոյում են որպեսզի իրար ռեկլամ անեն ու որպեսզի մի գեղեցիկ օր արթնանանք ու տեսնենք որ Հայը կամ պետք է լինի դաշնակ կամ հհշական այլապես ինքը հայ չի:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> *Գժուկ!!*-խոսքերից
> Բացի դրանից պետք ա հիշել, որ ՀՅԴ-ն կասեի միակ կուցակցությունն ա, որ կարողանում ա երիտասարդներին համախմբել։ Դրա վառ ապացույցը ՀՅԴ Նիկոլ Աղբալյան ուսանողական միություննա, ջահերով երթը։ Սփյուռքահայ մամուլ կարդացեք, կհասկանաք իմ ասածի էությունը։


Երիտասարդներին համախմբում են հարևաններին ատելու գաղափարի շուրջ. մեծացող սերունդն է՞լ պիտի թշնամանքով ու ատելությամբ լցված լինի Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ:
Իսկ սփյուռքահայության շրջանակներում կատարած հայապահպան գործունեությունը գնահատում եմ, սակայն չեմ ընդունում վերը նշածս գաղափարներով նրանց "կերակրելը": ՀՅԴ-ն այսօր չպետք է կուսակցություն լինի, այլ հայկական միջազգային կազմակերպություն, որը չի խառնվի ՀՀ ներքին գործերին, քանի որ ՀՅԴ-ում կան արտաքին լծակներ:

----------


## Մտահոգ

> Ես միշտ էլ դրական կարծիք եմ ունեցել ՀՅԴ-ի մասին։ Մի բան կասեմ, որի համար շատ եմ հարգում ՀՅԴ-ին։ ՀՅԴ-ն միշտ մնացել ա հաստատակամ իր կարծիքին։ ՌԱԿ ու ՍԴՀԿ-ն միշտ չեն կարողացել կարգին կողմնորոշվել, թե ու՞մ կողմնակից են, ի՞նչ են ուզում։ Բացի դրանից պետք ա հիշել, որ ՀՅԴ-ն կասեի միակ կուցակցությունն ա, որ կարողանում ա երիտասարդներին համախմբել։ Դրա վառ ապացույցը ՀՅԴ Նիկոլ Աղբալյան ուսանողական միություննա, ջահերով երթը։ Սփյուռքահայ մամուլ կարդացեք, կհասկանաք իմ ասածի էությունը։ Իսկ մեր ներկա իշխանությունն ու «հարգարժան» ԼՏՊ-ն ընդամենը ամեն մեկն իր կաշվի ու պրեստիժի մասին է մտածում, ելնելով միայն սեփական շահերից։
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> Հա, մոռացա ասեմ, մեծ հարգանք ունեմ Ա. Բախշյանի նկատմամբ, բայց շատ հիասթափվեցի ժառանգությունից ու հատկապես Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանից, երբ սատարեցին ԼՏՊ-ին։


Գժուկ, մի քիչ ավելի մանրամասն ուսումնասիրիր ՀՅԴ-ի պատմությությունը, ինչ է նշանակում կուսակցության կարծիք՞՞՞՞ :Think:  երևի գաղափարախոսություն նկատի ունես, նախ նրա գաղափարախոսությունը ֆաշիզմի ու կոմունիզմի մի սինթեզ է, isk սփյուռքի հայապահպանության մեջ նրանց դերը ավելի մեծ չէ քան մյուսներինը՝ տված վնասը ամենամեծն է սփյուռքի պառակտման գործում, 70 տարի լափ ու կեղտ են թափել Հայաստանի վրա, պառակտել են Եկեղեցին, անկախությանը հեղինականվոր ՈՉ են ասել, այսօր իշխանական կերակրատաշտին ամենամոտ գտնվողներից են, հազար փորձանք են բերել հայ ժողովրդի գլխին, բանկ Օտոման, երիտթուրքական ախպերություն, Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիր, համագործակցություն Հիտլերի հետ, լրտեսություն ընդեմ հայաստանի CIA ու արևմտյան գաղտնի գործակալությունների օգտին..... էս շարքը կարող է երկարել մի քանի էջ, հիմա դրանք մոռանալ ու ասել էս ինչ լավն են, էս ինչ պուպուշ են, "Նիկոլ Աղբալյան"-ի մեջ համախմբում են ջահերով երիտասարդների ու տարին մեկ թուրքական դրոշը վառելով գնում Ծիծեռնակաբերդ, վայ ապրեն իրանք...

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինչ-որ մեկը կարդացել ա՞ սաղ  :


Հա...Շատերը:

----------


## dvgray

> Ես միշտ էլ դրական կարծիք եմ ունեցել ՀՅԴ-ի մասին։ Մի բան կասեմ, որի համար շատ եմ հարգում ՀՅԴ-ին։ ՀՅԴ-ն միշտ մնացել ա հաստատակամ իր կարծիքին։ ՌԱԿ ու ՍԴՀԿ-ն միշտ չեն կարողացել կարգին կողմնորոշվել, թե ու՞մ կողմնակից են, ի՞նչ են ուզում։


Ի տարբերություն ՌԱԿ ու ՍԴՀԿ-ի դաշնակները միշտ էլ գիտեին որ իրենց պետք է փող: Ու շատ փող: Բարով կտան- կտան, չեն տա - նագանը միշտ կա ու կա:
 Դրա համար էլ համ էլ  միշտ  "կողմնորոշվում" են: Էսօր կապույտ կլինեն, վաղը ռոզովի , մյոս օրը կանաչ  :Tongue: :

----------


## Moon

[ "Նիկոլ Աղբալյան"-ի մեջ համախմբում են ջահերով երիտասարդների ու տարին մեկ թուրքական դրոշը վառելով գնում Ծիծեռնակաբերդ, վայ ապրեն իրանք...[/QUOTE]


Ասեմ քեզ, որ էդ ամնեաչնչին բանն ա, որ հայերն անում են էն ահռելի քանակությամբ ապատեղեկատվության դեմ, որ էսօր տարածում են թուրքերն ու ադրբեջանցիները։ Շփվի էդ ազգերի հետ, կհասկանաս։ Նրանք մեղկ են, քանի որ սխալ ինֆորմացիա ունեն։

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ի տարբերություն ՌԱԿ ու ՍԴՀԿ-ի դաշնակները միշտ էլ գիտեին որ իրենց պետք է փող: Ու շատ փող: Բարով կտան- կտան, չեն տա - նագանը միշտ կա ու կա:
>  Դրա համար էլ համ էլ  միշտ  "կողմնորոշվում" են: Էսօր կապույտ կլինեն, վաղը ռոզովի , մյոս օրը կանաչ :


Հա, ու քո կարծիքով էդ լա՞վ ա չէ, որ ամեն մեկը իր շահերից ելնելով ա առաջնորդվում։

----------


## Fedayi

Ժողովուրդ, ընդունելով նրանց սխալները, եկե՛ք մի՛ք ուրացեք նաև լավը: 
Կուսակցությունն անգնահատելի դեր է խաղում հայապահպանման գործում, հսկայական գումարներ է ծախսում, ուժեղ հայանպաստ  լոբբի ունեն, չմոռանաք ահռելի ավանդը  ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում: Ու ճիշտ ասեց Գժուկը, մի հատ սփյուռքահայերի ֆորումները մտե'ք, տեսեք ինչպես են "ատամներով պահում" հայկական արժեքները, ինչ լավ գիտեն մեր պատմությունը և այլն: Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, ինձ համար կուսակցության հիմքում դրված անաղարտ արժեքները ամեն ինչ արժեն, թեկուզ այժմ կուսակցությունը չի հետեվում դրանց: Այդ արժեքներով է ապրում գիտակից Սփյուռքի զգալի մասը
Նաև` կուռ կոլեկտիվ է, միակ կուսակցությունը, որին իշխանությանը չհաջողվեց պառակտել. շատերն եկան, բայց ո՞վ մնաց:
Որ անուն չդնեք, ես ել ասեմ, որ ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս կուսակցության ներքին անձեռագիր քաղաքականությունը, շեղումները: :Tongue:

----------


## Moon

> Ժողովուրդ, ընդունելով նրանց սխալները, եկե՛ք մի՛ք ուրացեք նաև լավը: 
> Կուսակցությունն անգնահատելի դեր է խաղում հայապահպանման գործում, հսկայական գումարներ է ծախսում, ուժեղ հայանպաստ  լոբբի ունեն, չմոռանաք ահռելի ավանդը  ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում: Ու ճիշտ ասեց Գժուկը, մի հատ սփյուռքահայերի ֆորումները մտե'ք, տեսեք ինչպես են "ատամներով պահում" հայկական արժեքները, ինչ լավ գիտեն մեր պատմությունը և այլն: Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, ինձ համար կուսակցության հիմքում դրված անաղարտ արժեքները ամեն ինչ արժեն, թեկուզ այժմ կուսակցությունը չի հետեվում դրանց: Այդ արժեքներով է ապրում գիտակից Սփյուռքի զգալի մասը
> Նաև` կուռ կոլեկտիվ է, միակ կուսակցությունը, որին իշխանությանը չհաջողվեց պառակտել. շատերն եկան, բայց ո՞վ մնաց:
> Որ անուն չդնեք, ես ել ասեմ, որ ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս կուսակցության ներքին անձեռագիր քաղաքականությունը, շեղումները:


Ապրես, վերջապես մեկը սրտովս խոսեց։

----------


## dvgray

> Հա, ու քո կարծիքով էդ լա՞վ ա չէ, որ ամեն մեկը իր շահերից ելնելով ա առաջնորդվում։


Չհասկացա, էտ ե՞րբ ասեցի որ դա լավ է  :Think: 

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Ժողովուրդ, ընդունելով նրանց սխալները, եկե՛ք մի՛ք ուրացեք նաև լավը: 
> Կուսակցությունն անգնահատելի դեր է խաղում հայապահպանման գործում, հսկայական գումարներ է ծախսում, ուժեղ հայանպաստ  լոբբի ունեն, չմոռանաք ահռելի ավանդը  ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում: Ու ճիշտ ասեց Գժուկը, մի հատ սփյուռքահայերի ֆորումները մտե'ք, տեսեք ինչպես են "ատամներով պահում" հայկական արժեքները, ինչ լավ գիտեն մեր պատմությունը և այլն: Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, ինձ համար կուսակցության հիմքում դրված անաղարտ արժեքները ամեն ինչ արժեն, թեկուզ այժմ կուսակցությունը չի հետեվում դրանց: Այդ արժեքներով է ապրում գիտակից Սփյուռքի զգալի մասը
> Նաև` կուռ կոլեկտիվ է, միակ կուսակցությունը, որին իշխանությանը չհաջողվեց պառակտել. շատերն եկան, բայց ո՞վ մնաց:
> Որ անուն չդնեք, ես ել ասեմ, որ ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս կուսակցության ներքին անձեռագիր քաղաքականությունը, շեղումները:


Օդի  մեջ ասված խոսքեր էն: Սենց բլա-բալ կարդալուց հետո սկի բանավիճելու հավես էլ չի մնում: Մի բանից որ գաղափար չունես, երազներից պատմել պետք չի: Խոսքս առանձնապես սփյուռքին վերաբերվող մասին է վերաբերվում  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Արի սկզբի համար մի հատ "Ընկեր Փանջունին" կարդա

----------


## Fedayi

> Օդի  մեջ ասված խոսքեր էն: Սենց բլա-բալ կարդալուց հետո սկի բանավիճելու հավես էլ չի մնում: Մի բանից որ գաղափար չունես, երազներից պատմել պետք չի: Խոսքս առանձնապես սփյուռքին վերաբերվող մասին է վերաբերվում 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Արի սկզբի համար մի հատ "Ընկեր Փանջունին" կարդա


Ի՞նչն ա օդում ասված, էն էլ մանավանդ սփյուռքի մասով: Լավ մի՛ պատասխանի, բանավիճելու հավես չունես, ես էլ: Որ հավեսը գա, կմանրամասնե՛ք: Առանց էն էլ զգույշ էի գրել, որ հետո զահլես չտանեն, բայց չեղավ:
Հիմա մի ֆորում կտամ, կգնա՛ք բլա-բլա կկարդա'ք: Մի քանի սփյուռքահայի համար էլ կտամ Եվրոպայից, մի քիչ երազներ կպատմեք: Տենամ ով ա ավելի "չորկող", ով ա ում ասում: Ամենագետ եք, հա՞:
Օդում ասված խոսքեր են... :Angry2:

----------


## Fedayi

> Ի՞նչն ա օդում ասված, էն էլ մանավանդ սփյուռքի մասով: Լավ մի՛ պատասխանի, բանավիճելու հավես չունես, ես էլ: Որ հավեսը գա, կմանրամասնե՛ք: Առանց էն էլ զգույշ էի գրել, որ հետո զահլես չտանեն, բայց չեղավ:
> Հիմա մի ֆորում կտամ, կգնա՛ք բլա-բլա կկարդա'ք: Մի քանի սփյուռքահայի համար էլ կտամ Եվրոպայից, մի քիչ երազներ կպատմեք: Տենամ ով ա ավելի "չորկող", ով ա ում ասում: Ամենագետ եք, հա՞:
> Օդում ասված խոսքեր են...


Դիվիգրեյ, մի քիչ տաքացա, անցած լինի: Ուղղակի ընկերներ ունեմ դրսում, որոնք ապրում և շնչում են Հայաստանով, աշխատում են Դաշնակցության մասնաճյուղերում, շատ սրտացավ ու հայրենասեր երիտասարդներ են, շատ մեծ գործ են անում, նույնիսկ Հայաստանից որբերի որդեգրման հարցերով են զբաղվում կուսակցության գործունեության շրջանակներում....ամառն էլ գալու են, 2 տարուց ընդհանրապես վերադառնալու են հայրենիք:
Մեղմ ասած վատ զգացի ինձ:

----------


## dvgray

> Դիվիգրեյ, մի քիչ տաքացա, անցած լինի: Ուղղակի ընկերներ ունեմ դրսում, որոնք ապրում և շնչում են Հայաստանով, աշխատում են Դաշնակցության մասնաճյուղերում, շատ սրտացավ ու հայրենասեր երիտասարդներ են, շատ մեծ գործ են անում, նույնիսկ Հայաստանից որբերի որդեգրման հարցերով են զբաղվում կուսակցության գործունեության շրջանակներում....ամառն էլ գալու են, 2 տարուց ընդհանրապես վերադառնալու են հայրենիք:
> Մեղմ ասած վատ զգացի ինձ:


Fedayi
մենք տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում:
Ես խոսում եմ դաշնակների պարագլուխներից, դու խոսում ես շարքային դաշնակների մասին:
Շարքայինների մեջ պարզից էլ պարզ է որ հիմնականում մաքուր ու ազնիվ երիտասարդներ են, որոնց ցավոք օգտագործում են ոչ մաքուր գործերի համար:

----------


## Fedayi

> Fedayi
> մենք տարբեր բաներից ենք խոսում:
> Ես խոսում եմ դաշնակների պարագլուխներից, դու խոսում ես շարքային դաշնակների մասին:
> Շարքայինների մեջ պարզից էլ պարզ է որ հիմնականում մաքուր ու ազնիվ երիտասարդներ են, որոնց ցավոք օգտագործում են ոչ մաքուր գործերի համար:


Այստեղ որոշ չափով համաձայն եմ:
Ուրիշ բանից ես խոսում, ասում ես օդից խոսքեր են: Ինչի՞ ես էնտեղ հայտարարություն էի արել պարագլուխների մասին: Միայն ասել էի, որ հայապահպանման հարցում մեծ ներդրում ունեն: Վերջ:

----------


## Racer

Իմ կարծիքը ՀՅԴ-ի նկատմամբ միչտ բացասական ա եղել ու դրականի փոխվելու միտում չունի: Հայկական համայնքից փող կպցնելով յոլա են գնում: Թե էսքան ժամանակ ինչն էին հեղափոխում մենակ իրանք գիտեն:

----------


## dvgray

> Այստեղ որոշ չափով համաձայն եմ:
> Ուրիշ բանից ես խոսում, ասում ես օդից խոսքեր են: Ինչի՞ ես էնտեղ հայտարարություն էի արել պարագլուխների մասին: Միայն ասել էի, որ հայապահպանման հարցում մեծ ներդրում ունեն: Վերջ:


Fedayi
Ոնց որ պետություն ասելով հիմնականում հասկանում են  պետական օզակներ /կառավարություն և այլն/ , այնպես էլ կուսակցություն ասելով հասկանում են կուսակցության ղեկավար օրգաններին:
Այ էտ մասով եմ ասում որ օդից վերցրած են քո խոսքերը, որովհետև ծանոթ չես նրանց- ղեկավարների  գործնեությանը մոտիկից  ու շարժառիթներին: Որովհետև նրանց մասին Հայաստան միայն լեգենդներ են հասնում: Հայրենասիրություն և այլն.... Իսկ եղած չեղածը ընդամենր պրագմատիկ բիզնես է ու բիզնես պռոեկտներ… 
…
Իսկ ինչի՞ եմ ասում որ ծանոթ չես: Որովհետև եթե ծանոթ լինեիր էտ ձև չէիր մտածի դաշնակների մասին որպես կուսակցություն:

----------


## Fedayi

> Fedayi
> Ոնց որ պետություն ասելով հիմնականում հասկանում են  պետական օզակներ /կառավարություն և այլն/ , այնպես էլ կուսակցություն ասելով հասկանում են կուսակցության ղեկավար օրգաններին:
> Այ էտ մասով եմ ասում որ օդից վերցրած են քո խոսքերը, որովհետև ծանոթ չես նրանց- ղեկավարների  գործնեությանը մոտիկից  ու շարժառիթներին: Որովհետև նրանց մասին Հայաստան միայն լեգենդներ են հասնում: Հայրենասիրություն և այլն.... Իսկ եղած չեղածը ընդամենր պրագմատիկ բիզնես է ու բիզնես պռոեկտներ… 
> …
> Իսկ ինչի՞ եմ ասում որ ծանոթ չես: Որովհետև եթե ծանոթ լինեիր էտ ձև չէիր մտածի դաշնակների մասին որպես կուսակցություն:


Գուցե ճիշտ ես, գուցե` ոչ: Ո՞վ իմանա: Իմ կարծիքով ասածդ բամբասանքների մակարդակով է…
.

----------


## Norton

> Գուցե ճիշտ ես, գուցե` ոչ: Ո՞վ իմանա: Իմ կարծիքով ասածդ բամբասանքների մակարդակով է…
> .


Ֆեդայի էդքան փաստերից հետո ի՞նչն էր բամբասանքի մակարդակի:
Իսկ շարքային դաշնակները եթե գիտակից էին, ապա պետք է հասկանային ինչ  նպատակով են օգտագործվում դաշնակցակակն "վեհ" գաղափարները, իսկ եթե անգիտակից են դա ուրիշ հարց է: Երբեմն այդ նույն շարքայինները այնպիսի ֆանատիզմով են պաշտպանում իրենց կուսակցության "պատիվը" մարդ ապշումա, բայց հետքրքիրա որ իրենք էլ չեն հասկանում հանուն ինչի.են պայքարում: թուրքական ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ ատելությամբ լցված ու երբեմն սթափ գնահատականներ տալ չկարողանալը, դա ա դաշնակ երիտասարդներ բնորոշ գիծը հիմա:

----------


## dvgray

> Ֆեդայի էդքան փաստերից հետո ի՞նչն էր բամբասանքի մակարդակի:
> Իսկ շարքային դաշնակները եթե գիտակից էին, ապա պետք է հասկանային ինչ  նպատակով են օգտագործվում դաշնակցակակն "վեհ" գաղափարները, իսկ եթե անգիտակից են դա ուրիշ հարց է: Երբեմն այդ նույն շարքայինները այնպիսի ֆանատիզմով են պաշտպանում իրենց կուսակցության "պատիվը" մարդ ապշումա, բայց հետքրքիրա որ իրենք էլ չեն հասկանում հանուն ինչի.են պայքարում: թուրքական ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ ատելությամբ լցված ու երբեմն սթափ գնահատականներ տալ չկարողանալը, դա ա դաշնակ երիտասարդներ բնորոշ գիծը հիմա:


Սա ունի իր նմանակները նույնպես:
"Կոմունիստական"  սովետում նույնպես կար մարդկանց մի խումբ, որի հիմնական զբաղմունքը  ժողովրդի թշնամի բռնելն էր:
Հասկանում ես՞: Այս տեսակի համար կապ չունի ՝ թուրք է, կապիտալիստ է, գերմանացի է, ամերիկացի է... կորևորը որ լինի "մոլի" պայքարի թիրախ, որին *հեռվից* կարելի, թույլ է տրված հայոյել:
Իսկ օրինակ Մեծ Հայրենականի իրական հաղթողները դրանք լրիվ այլ կատեգորիայի մարդիկ էին, որոնք կյանքում գերմանացի քիֆած չկային, բայց պատերազմի ծանի  բեռը կրեցին իրենց ուսերին: 
/իմիջիայլոց շատ ուսուցողական է դաշնակ պարագլուխների կերարաթաշտը փոխելու վարքագիծը Ստալինգրադյան ճակատանարտի մոտերքում, երբ սահուն ձևի Ստալինյան սոցինտեռնից անցան նացիստական գաղափարախոսության մոլի երկրպագուների շարքը  :LOL: :
Շատ խնդալու է  :Smile: :

----------


## voter

> Ի դեպ, կարծեմ Նժդեհին էլ էին չէ՞ ՀՅԴ–ից հեռացրել, որովհետև ,չենթարկվելով դաշնակների  հանձնվելու հրամաններին, շարունակում էր Զանգեզուրը պաշտպանել։Իսկ հետո Նժդեհն ընդհանրապես մերժեց կուսակցականությունը՝ համարելով այն բացասական երևույթ։ Իսկ հիմա դաշնակները իրանց կուսակցությունը ռեկլամելու համար Նժդեհի անունը տալով վեր–վեր են թռնում։


Կա այդպիսի պնդում որ 1921ին առաջարկել են Նժդեհին վռնդել դաշնակցությունից, բայց միքիչ ուրիշ ձևակերպմամբ, նրան մեղադրել են Զանգեզուրը կորցնելու մեջ։

Դաշնակցությունից Նժդեհը երեսունականներին է լրիվ  հրաժարվել ու դրանից հետո 1938ին հեռացվել է ասում են, որ նա Դաշնակցությունը փափկամարմին է համարել։

Իսկ Նժդեհականներ հիմա բոլորն են, սկսած նախկին ԳԲշնիկ կուսակցական շպիոններից վերջացրած դաշնակցականները – ոնց որ ամբողջ ռուսաստանը թենիս էր խաղում քանի պրեզիդենտը Ելցինն էր, իսկ հիմա ձյուդո ու ճապոնական խոկկու պոեզիա–երկտողեր են սովորում ու արտասանում, հուսալով դրանոմ մոտ լինել պապային բարոյապես...

Ավելացվել է 16 րոպե անց



> Չգիտեմ 
> Որ նայում ես, հայկական քաղաքական դաշտը էն ձև ա ապականված երևում, որ թվում է անհույս է 
> Չնայած տեսականորեն գիտեմ , որ սենց խճճված կծիկը կարելի է հանգուցալուծել  միայն թրի մի հարվածով: Կտրել ու վերջ: 
>  Մնացած ձևերը ժամանակի ու միջոցների անխնա ու աննպատակ վատնում է :
> 
> Իսկ ո՞վ  կլինի էտ թրով հարվածողը:
> Միթէ դա էտքան էական է մեր համար: Դա կարող է էական էտ հարվածողի համար՝ պատմության մեջ մնալու առումով, բայց ոչ մեր համար: Ով էլ ուզում է լինի…


Բոլորովին խճճված չէ, եթե այդքան բարդ լիներ քաղաքական դաշտը ես ուրախ կլինեի, դա կնշանակեր այն կա, գոյություն ունի ու հիանալի է, որ բարդ է այսինքն բազմակողմանի ու ամեն տեսակի։

Ախր ուղղակի չկա, քաղաքական դաշտ, այն է գաղափարախոսություն նպատակներ, որի համար մարդիկ կպայքարեն, դրա համար էլ ԼՏՊն անկախ իր գործած սխալներից հանգիստ կարողանում է այդ ամբողջ դաշտը վայրիվերումների հանգեցնել։

Սխալը հիմա էլի նրանում է, որ բոլորը սպասում են ԿԱՏԱՐՈՂԱԿԱՆ համակարգի փլուզմանը, երբ ինչ որ բանի փլուզվելու հարցը չի այդքան կարևոր, ինչքան քաղաքական դաշտի ձևավորման։

Քաղաքական դաշտ, որտեղ ՀՀՇն ու ԼՏՊ իրենց պարտվողական քաղաքականությամբ անպայման պիտի ներկայացված լինեն, ծայրահեղ աջերը Սեֆիլյանի, ցեղակրոների պես պիտի ներկայացված լինեն, լիբերալները Մանուկյանական, որ ոչ մեկին ոչ մյուսին, բայց երկուսին էլ աջակցելու ցանկություն ունենան....

Լավ է գոնէ ժողովուրդը սկսկում է կամաց կամաց գիտակցել ու բարձրաձայնել, որ քաղաքական դաշտը ու հասարակական կարծիքը պառլամենտում այնպես ինչպես իրականում գոյություն ունի, չի ներկայացված։

Այդ բազմակողմանիությունը ու բազմազանությունը պիտի լինի և ոչ թե պետք է մտածել, թե չենք կարողանում պարզել ինչ է կատարվում ու պետք է Շարիկով Պոլիգրաֆ Պոլիգրաֆիչի նման վերցնել ու ամեն ինչ բաժանել...

Բնության օրենք կա – տեսակների բազմազանությունը առողջ միջավայրի գրավականն է։ Եթե շատ տարբեր կենդանիներ են ապրում ինչ որ տարածքում նշանակում է այդ տարածքն շատ առոջ ու բնակվելու համար միջավայր է։

Հայաստանում բազմազանությունը սՊԱՆԵԼ են ու դա արվել ԼՏՊի ու Վանո Սիրադեղյանի կողմից ՀՀՇի մոնոպոլիա ստեղծելու փորձերով, Վազգեն Սարգսյանի ու Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի ՀՀԿի ժամանակով, իսկ Քոչարյան Սարգսյանը ուղղակի վերջին կանրոլնի կրակոցն են իրականացրել Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտի, վերացնելով ընդհանրապես քաղաքական կուսակցություն հասկացողությունը այլասեռելով մտավոր դաշտը հասցնելով ամեն ինչ փողի ու տնտեսության – մնացած ամեն ինչը համարելով երկրոդային։

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## voter

> Հա ճիշտ էս Լուսին ջան ինքը միշտ հաստատակամ հակահայ քաղաքականուտյուն ա վարել: Ժամանակին համագործակցել երիտթուրքերի հետ ու իր ֆանատիզմով մեղքի բաժինն ունի 15-ի  կոտորածների մեջ, հետո համագործակացեց ֆաշիստների հետ, որոնք պայքարում էին ԽՍՀՄի դեմ, որի մաս էր կազմում Հայաստանը(.էլ չեմ ասում սովետի բանակում ծառայող 500.000 հայեր մասին ) ու ասեմ եթե Ստալինգրադում  ԽՍՀՄ-ը պարտվեր հիմա ոչ դու կլինեիր , ոչ ես: Հետո 90 թվականին դեմ քվեարկեց Հայաստանի անկախացմանը , իշխանության հասնելու համար չխնայեց ոչինչ առաջին հերթին հայ ժողովրդին, շատ արագ ցույց տվեց որ այս 100-ից ավել տարվա մեջ մնացելա նույն ապազգային "կուսակցությունը":


Դե չէ այդքան ականջներից ձգաց սովետական պրոպագանդայի էլ պետք չի հավատալ։ Օրինակ Նժդեհի ֆաշիստների հետ համագործակցության նպատակը թուրքերից առաջ Հայաստանում հայտնվելն էր ու որոշ տվյալներով, հիտլերը ոչ մի ցանկություն չուներ թուրքերին տալ կասպյան պաշարները։ Գերմանացիների համար չեին կարող թուրքերը, որ զուտ ֆորմալ համագործակցող էին այն ժամանակ, իրավունք ստանային տնօրինել տարածքներ, որ գերմանացի զինվորներն են գրավել։ Նույնիսկ Իտալիան գերմանացիք համարում էին այն ժամանակ իրենց գավառներից մեկը, որտեղ կարելի է գնալ հանգստանալ և ոչ թե համահավասար տերեր իրենց հաղթանակների։

Ստալինգրադը զուտ երկու պոռորդի կոբա ջուգաշվիլու ստալինի ու հիտլերի անձնական պատվի հարցն էր և ուրիշ ոչինչ, մնացածը ջուր ծեծոցի ու պրոպագան դա էր ամբողջ ուժերը այնտեղ մոբիլիզացնելու համար երկու կողմից էլ։

Ինքնին դաշնակցությունը հիմնադրվել ու ստեղծվել է վեհ գաղափաների վրա, օրինակ բոլոր ազգերի հավասարութուն ու գոյության իրավունք, որից հիմիկվա շատ դաշնակներ հեռու են։ Փորձեք հարցնել հենց այդ աղբալյան երիտասարդներին իրենք համաձայն են որ թուրքերը Արցախում հավասար իրավունքներ ու գոյության ապահովվություն ունենան՞....

Նույն վեհ գաղափարներով ՀՀԿ Աշոտ Նավասարդյանը ու իր ընկերները հիմնադրել են, բայց ինչի է վերածվել այն հիմա – կարծում եմ բացատրել պետք չի։

Դաշնակցությունը դեռ դիմադրում է, փոքրոգի բայց ինչ որ չափով դեռ կան մարդիկ, որոնք չեն ցանկանում իրենց կուսակցությունը գաղափարականից ՓՈՐԱԿԱՆ միայն ուտելու հարմար միջոց սարքել։ Ցավոք արդեն անհույս է, այն նույնպես ինչպես ռամկավարները, շուտով միայն բարեգործական հիմնադրամի են վերածվելու դուրս բոլոր քաղաքական իրադարձություններից։

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> էդ քո կարծիքն ա, իսկ ես այդպես չեմ մտածում։ Բայց ես չեմ էլ ասում, որ հիմա անկախ տնտեսական համակարգ կա։ Է, Հայաստանի իշխանությունը շատ հաց ու պանիր պտի ուտի, որ քաղաքակիրթ դառնա։


Բա այսինքն դաշնակցությունը իշխանության հետ կապ չունի, նախարարների պաշտոն չունի՞

Իսկ երիտասարդներին կազմակերպելու հարցում պետք չի թոզ փչել, միայն նրանց են թույլատրում դրա համար էլ ուրիշները չեն երևում, ազատ դեմոկտրատական երկրներում դաշնակցականների փորձերը իրենց հելու հնազանդ երիտասարդական կազմակարպություններ ստեղծելը ոչինչ էլ չեն տալիս ու առանձնապես բան էլ չեն անում։

Մի խոսքով դաշնակները միայն ունակ են երևալ այնտեղ, որտեղ միայն իրենք են ու մրցակից կուսակցություն չկա, շատ դեպքերում ուղղակի ցանկություն չունեն մրցակցելու, քանի որ ավելորդություն են համարում իսկ Հայաստանում ուղղակի չեն թույլ տալիս։

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Ժողովուրդ, ընդունելով նրանց սխալները, եկե՛ք մի՛ք ուրացեք նաև լավը: 
> Կուսակցությունն անգնահատելի դեր է խաղում հայապահպանման գործում, հսկայական գումարներ է ծախսում, ուժեղ հայանպաստ  լոբբի ունեն, չմոռանաք ահռելի ավանդը  ղարաբաղյան պատերազմում: Ու ճիշտ ասեց Գժուկը, մի հատ սփյուռքահայերի ֆորումները մտե'ք, տեսեք ինչպես են "ատամներով պահում" հայկական արժեքները, ինչ լավ գիտեն մեր պատմությունը և այլն: Չգիտեմ ով ոնց, ինձ համար կուսակցության հիմքում դրված անաղարտ արժեքները ամեն ինչ արժեն, թեկուզ այժմ կուսակցությունը չի հետեվում դրանց: Այդ արժեքներով է ապրում գիտակից Սփյուռքի զգալի մասը
> Նաև` կուռ կոլեկտիվ է, միակ կուսակցությունը, որին իշխանությանը չհաջողվեց պառակտել. շատերն եկան, բայց ո՞վ մնաց:
> Որ անուն չդնեք, ես ել ասեմ, որ ինձ էլ դուր չի գալիս կուսակցության ներքին անձեռագիր քաղաքականությունը, շեղումները:


Դաշնակցության լոբբիությունը արժեք է, բայց Հայ արժեքների պահապանը հայոց եկեղեցին է ու այնտեղ դաշնակցությունը առանձնապես անելիք չունի, եթե ինչ որ բան արվում է զուտ ի աջակցություն բոլոր մյուսներին համահավասար...

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Դաշնակցությունը «վիզ կտրելու» մասին հրահա՞նգ է տվել*
17:42 Yerevan | 13:42 GMT | Thursday 10 July 2008
Հեղինե Մանուկյան

Հուլիսի 6-ի երեկոյան ԱՄՆ-ի Գլենդել քաղաքի Բրոդվեյ եւ Հարվարդ փողոցների խաչմերուկում գտնվող սրճարաններից մեկում «Վարագույր» հաղորդաշարի հեղինակ եւ վարող Ռուդիկ Հովսեփյանի վրա է հարձակվել նույն քաղաքում ապրող դաշնակցական Րաֆֆի Բոյաջյանն ու «աշխարհի տակի հայհոյանքները» տեղացել Հովսեփյանի հասցեին:

Երեկ մեզ հետ հեռախոսազրույցում Ռ.Հովսեփյանը մանրամասնեց իր գլխին եկածը. «Այդ մարդու անսանձ վարքի ու հայհոյանքների մեջ կար 14 տարվա այն մաղձը, որն այդ դաշնակցականը եւ ՀՅԴ-ն ընդհանրապես կուտակել են իրենց մեջ իմ հաղորդաշարը դիտելիս: Այդ հաղորդաշարում անդրադառնալով հայաստանյան քաղաքական կյանքին` ես միշտ քննադատաբար եմ արտահայտվում ՀՅԴ-ի մասին, որովհետեւ այդ կուսակցությունն իրեն կարգին չի պահել իր պատմության ողջ 118 տարիների ընթացքում: Եվ ահա, այդ մարդը սկսեց հայհոյել ինձ, ասելով` դաշնակցությունը քեզ ի՞նչ է արել, որ քննադատում ես, ու մասսայի առաջ տեղաց աշխարհում հայտնի բոլոր հայհոյանքները: Ես եւ ինձ հետ սրճարան եկած ազատամարտիկ Հրանտ Թումասյանն ու Համաժողովրդական Շարժման Լոս Անջելեսի կենտրոնի անդամ Գարիկ Բարսեղյանը փորձեցինք հանգստացնել նրան, ասելով` հանգիստ տեղդ նստիր, իսկ նա էլ ավելի ընդլայնեց իր հայհոյանքների «տեսականին» ու ամեն ինչ անում էր, որպեսզի մտնենք իր հետ կռվի մեջ ու խփենք իրեն: Բայց մենք չգնացինք այդ պրովոկացիային, նույնիսկ հեռու գնացինք, իսկ նա անդրդվելի մնաց ու հայհոյանքներին զուգահեռ այսպիսի արտահայտություն արեց, թե երեք տարի առաջ մեքենադ վառեցինք, քեզ վախեցրեցինք, չխրատվեցի՞ր, նորից դաշնակցության դե՞մ ես խոսում, ա~յ...: Դաշնակցությունը հրահանգել է, որ քո վիզը կտրենք...Քեզ սպանելու ենք: (Հովսեփյանը հավաստիացրեց, որ երեք տարի առաջ Լոս Անջելեսում գտնվող հայկական հեռուստատեսության շենքի առաջ կայանած իր մեքենայի վրա անհայտ անձինք այրող ներկ էին լցրել եւ վրան գրել` «Քեզ սպանելու ենք»: Հովսեփյանը դիմել էր ոստիկանություն, սակայն վանդալիզմի հեղինակներին չէր հաջողվել պարզել): Երբ խոսակցությանը խառնվեց սրճարանի անվտանգության աշխատակիցն ու ասաց` չշարժվել, հիմա ոստիկանությունը պիտի գա, մենք մնացինք մեր տեղում կանգնած: Բոյաջյանը փորձեց փախուստի դիմել` հրմշտելով անվտանգության աշխատակցին ու ասաց` թող, ես դրան պիտի սպանեմ ու նորից հայհոյանքներ տեղաց, թե ձեզ էլ, ձեր ընդդիմությանն էլ, ձեր առաջնորդին էլ, սաղիդ իրար հետ...: Անվտանգության աշխատակիցը մի հարվածով գետնին գցեց խուլիգանին, իսկ քիչ անց սրճարան եկան ոստիկանության 6 մեքենա եւ մի ուղղաթիռ ու բռնեցին խուլիգանին: Նա անմիջապես փափուկ բարձ դառավ, սկսեց լացել, գոռալ, թե իբր ինձ ինքը ոչինչ չի ասել, ընդամենն ասել է կոմունիստ»: Նշենք, որ Ր.Բոյաջյանը կալանավորված է: Ռ.Հովսեփյանը վստահեցրեց, որ սրճարանում պատահածը միակ դեպքը չէ, տարիներ շարունակ իրեն են զանգահարել անհայտ անձինք ու սպառնացել են, թե սպանելու են դաշնակցությանը քննադատելու համար: «Սա պատերազմ էր ոչ միայն իմ դեմ, այլ բոլոր նրանց դեմ, ովքեր այսօր Լոս Անջելեսում ազատ խոսքի իրավունք ունեն: Այն մթնոլորտը, որն այսօր տիրում է Երեւանում` ՀՅԴ-ն ցանկանում է հաստատել նաեւ Լոս Անջելեսում, վախեցնել լրագրողներին, ազատ խոսք արտահայտող մարդկանց, քանի որ ամերիկահայության 90 տոկոսը կողմ է եւ անվերապահորեն սատարում է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, ինչի ապացույցն են Լոս Անջելեսում տեղի ունեցող բազմահազարանոց միտինգները»: 

Ռ.Հովսեփյանը վստահեցրեց, որ այժմ իր փաստաբանի հետ նյութեր է նախապատրաստում եւ նախատեսում է մոտ օրերս դիմել դատարան: «Եթե Բոյաջյանն ասում է, որ հրաման ունի ինձ սպանելու, նշանակում է` ինչ-որ մի կենտրոնից է ստացվել այդ հրամանը: ՀՅԴ-ն գրանցված չէ եւ իրավունք չունի գրանցվել Լոս Անջելեսում, եւ եթե այդ մարդն ասում է, որ իրեն հրաման են տվել ինձ սպանելու համար, ապա ԱՄՆ-ի իրավապահները պետք է պարզեն, ովքե՞ր են հրաման տվողները` տեռորիստական խու՞մբ, կուսակցությու՞ն, թե՞ մեկ այլ խմբավորում: Բոյաջյանի վրա երեք-չորս հոդվածով մեղադրանք է առաջադրվելու. առաջինը` անձին սպանելու մասին սպառնալիք, երկրորդ` նա խոստովանեց, որ ժամանակին վառել է իմ մեքենան, երրորդ` նա մասսայական վայրում վիրավորել է ինձ` հայհոյանքներ տեղալով: Ինձ հետ պատահածը ԱՄՆ-ի օրենսդրությունը բնորոշում է «տեռորիստական ակտ» տերմինով, եւ եթե ես ապացուցեմ, իսկ ես հաստատ կապացուցեմ, որ ինքը խոսել է ոչ թե իր անունից, այլ կուսակցության անունից, Բոյաջյանը 10-15 տարի ազատազրկման կդատապարտվի: ...Համոզված եմ, որ ինչպես Նաիրի Հունանյանի դեպքում էր, այնպես էլ հիմա` Բոյաջյանի դեպքում, ՀՅԴ-ն կկանգնի ու կասի, որ Բոյաջյանը ժամանակին է եղել դաշնակցական եւ որ հիմա վռնդվել է կուսակցությունից»: 

Ռ.Հովսեփյանը հիշեցրեց նաեւ տարիներ առաջ տեղի ունեցած միջադեպը եւ դրա մասին «Առավոտ» օրաթերթի հրապարակումը. «2001թ.-ի հունվարի 2-ին Ազատության հրապարակի շրջակայքում, ժամը 4.30-ին, ինձ մոտեցել է Նարեկ անունով անձնավորություն, որը, ներկայանալով որպես ՀՅԴ Գերագույն մարմնի ներկայացուցիչ Հրանտ Մարգարյանի թիկնապահ, ինչպես նաեւ ՀՅԴ անդամ, ԱԺ պատգամավոր Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանի որդի, իր վրդովմունքն է հայտնել 2000թ. հոկտեմբերի 27-ին «Ա1+» հեռուստաընկերության «PS» հաղորդաշարով Հայաստանի ներկայիս իշխանությունների եւ ՀՅ Դաշնակցության գործունեության վերաբերյալ իմ արտահայտած գնահատականների առթիվ եւ սպառնացել, որ եթե մեկ էլ համարձակվեմ քննադատել ՀՅ Դաշնակցությանը, իմ նկատմամբ հաշվեհարդար կտեսնեն: ...ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազ պարոն Նազարյանին խնդրում եմ հայտարարությունս ընդունել որպես հաղորդում հանցագործության վերաբերյալ եւ ՀՀ քր. դատ. օր.-ի պահանջներին համապատասխան կարգադրել նյութեր նախապատրաստել քրեական գործ հարուցելու համար»: «Առավոտի» այդ օրվա համարում ասվում էր նաեւ, որ «ԱԺ պատգամավոր Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանի որդի Նարեկ Առուշանյանը նկարիչ է եւ որեւէ մեկի թիկնապահ աշխատելու ո՛չ ֆիզիկական, ո՛չ էլ հոգեբանական տվյալներ ու հակումներ չունի»:

*Zhamanak.com*

----------


## Մարկիզ

http://a1plus.blogsome.com/2008/07/06/198/#comments
Կարդացեք Վահագն Ղուկասյանի գրառումը… :LOL:

----------


## azat11

> Դաշնակցությունը ավանդաբար համարվում է ազգային կուսակցություն,  արդյո՞ք դա այդպես է: Խնդրում եմ գրառումները կատարել հնարավորին չափ փաստարկված:


Շատ լավ թեմա է  .......
Դաշնակցությունն այսօր Հայաստանում միակ կուսակցությունն է, որը բավարարում է «կուսակցություն» տերմինին: Հատկապես գովելի և ուսուցանելի է վերջինիս ներքին կարգուկանոնը և որոշումներ կայացնելիս և ելույթներ ունենալիս գրագետ մոտեցում կատարելու փորձերը:
*ԲԱՅՑ* դրական կողմերը թերևս այսքանով սահմանափակվում են: Ինձ համար անհասկանալի հակասություններ են յուրաքանչյուր ընտրություններին ընդիմադիր կեցվածք դրսևորելը, բայց այնուհետ կոալիցիա մտնելը, Ս. Սարգսյանի կողմից Թուրքիայի հետ նոր որակի հարաբերություններ սկսելուն չարձագանքելը, Պողոս Պողոսյանի դեպքը «կուլ տալը», ազնիվ համապետական արժեքներից խոսելը, սակայն պետական մակարդակով կազմակերպված «գռդոնի» իրականացումը, պաշտոնական հակաԼևոնականությունը, սակայն կուսակցության միջին և ստորին օղակների կողմից միտինգներին ակտիվ մասնակցությունը.......
Ակնհայտ է, որ տվյալ կուսակցությունը արտաքին ուժի կողմից «փաթեթով կառավարվող» կառույց է, որի ղեկավարներն ակնհայտորեն ազնիվ չեն իրենց շարքային անդամների նկատմամբ, վերին օղակների աշխատանքը և նպատակները թափանցիկ չեն ստորին օղակների համար և առկա է արտահայտված որակա-արժեքային տարբերություն կուսակցության տարբեր օղակների միջև: Կուսակցության միայն հասարակ անդամներն են անկեղծորեն կրում կանոնադրությամբ սահմանված ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը:
 Հետաքրքրական է այն հանգամանքը, որ կուսակցության մի հատվածը տվյալ ժամանակահատվածում համագործակցել է ԿԳԲ- ի հետ, մյուսը` ամերիկյան Ցե Ռե ՈՒ-ի: Չնայած ունեն կայուն ընտրազանգված և այն աճեցնելու հնարավորույուն, սակայն ներկա պահին կուսակցության «կոճակը» թվում է թե գտնվում է ՀՀ երկրորդ նախագահի գրպանում: *Չափազանց հետաքրքիր* է նաև այն հանգամանքը, որ մի շարք աղանդավորական կազմակերպությունների ղեկավարներ ընտրություններից առաջ երազ են տեսնում, որ Աստծո ընտրյալը Վահանն է և Դաշնակցությունը, և տվյալ կազմակերպությունների անդամներն իրենց ձայները «փաթեթով» տալիս են կուսակցությանը և Վահանին:
*Ինչ կապ և ընդհանրություն ունեն Աստծո նվիրյալները և քարոզիչները այնպիսի մի կուսակցության հետ, որի անդամներն իրենց երդումը տալիս են ձեռքը զենքի վրա դրած, թերևս սա ինձ չափազանց հետաքրքրում է?????*

----------


## voter

Բա որ ասում եմ Դաշնակցությունը հայ աջ ծայրահեղականների կուսակցություն է ուրիշ խոսքով սափրագլուխների կուսակցություն, ինձ հակադրում են, թե չի կարող պատահի սոցինտեռնի անդամ է ;o)

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Մտահոգ

Դաշնակ, դաշնակ մինչև վերջ


«Բազմիցս ասել ենք, որ բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր դեմ են Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակցությանը, ազգի դավաճաններ են»:              

                                                                  «Երկիր» օրաթերթ, 1994թ. դեկտեմբեր 26



                                                           Ներածական



Անկեղծ ասած, ՀՅԴ-ն կուսակցություն է, որի գործունեությանը միանգամից գնահատական տալը բավական անշնորհակալ զբաղմունք է մի քանի պատճառով: Նախ, իր ամբողջ արդեն 120-ամյա պատմության ընթացքում ՀՅԴ-ն թույլ է տվել` քաջարի զինվոր Շվեյկի արտահայտությամբ, այնպիսի սխալներ ու սխալիկներ, որ հասկանալ, թե դրանցից որն է առաջնային և, արդյունքում, ավելի կործանարար, գրեթե անհնարին է: Բացի դրանից, հաշվի առնելով կուսակցության տարիքը, այնքան էլ հասկանալի չէ, թե որ գնահատականը պիտի գերակշռի` պատմական թե՞ քաղաքական: Այսուհանդերձ, ստորև կփորձենք ընթերցողին ներկայացնել մի յուրատեսակ հիբրիդ, որով կջանանք չանտեսել նշված բաղադրիչներց և ոչ մեկն` ընդ որում, առանձնահատուկ տեղ հատկացնելով ժամանակակից Հայաստանում Դաշնակցության գործունեության «փառապանծ» դրվագներին ևս: Բայց սա քիչ հետո: Իսկ այժմ...

                                   Երիտթուրքացված Ալեքսանդրապոլ

«Տվեք ինձ հենման կետ և ես շուռ կտամ երկիրը». այս արդեն թևավոր միտքն ասելիս Արքիմեդը, բնականաբար, նկատի ուներ ֆիզիկայի հարատև օրենքները: «Ցույց տվեք Դաշնակցության գործունեության որևէ դրական հետևանք, և աշխարհն ինքն իրեն շուռ կգա». սա արդեն ուրիշ օպերայից է, բայց օբյեկտիվորեն պակաս ճշմարիտ չէ և բացատրեմ, թե ինչու: 

Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ցանկացած անհատի /մեկ-երկու բացառությամբ/ բնորոշ է լռել իր այն արարքի մասին, որ երբևէ թույլ է տվել, և որն այնքան էլ պատվաբեր չէ: Պարզ լեզվով ասած, դա տարրական ամոթի զգացումն է, որի առկայությունը կամ բացակայությունը գոնե մեզ` հայերիս համար, ունի գրեթե տիեզերական նշանակություն: Հիմա դառնանք Դաշնակցությանը: Այս կուսակցությունն արդեն մի քանի տասնամյակ փորձում է ստանձնել Հայ Դատի մենատիրոջ դերը` այդ ընթացքում մոռանալով երկու պատմական փաստ: Դրանցից առաջինն, անշուշտ, 1908 թվականին «Երիտթուրքերի» կողմից Թուրքիայում իրականացված պետական հեղաշրջումն է: Թե գոնե հայերիս համար ինչի վերածվեց այդ ավանտյուրան, կարծում եմ, որևէ մեկին բացատրել պետք չէ: Փոխարենն արժե ուշադրություն դարձնել մեկ այլ` բավական տարօրինակ հանգամանքի վրա: Թե այն ժամանակ, թե այժմ Դաշնակցությունն անթաքույց հպարտությամբ շեշտում է, որ «Երիտթուրքերն» իշխանության են եկել հենց ՀՅԴ-ի միջոցով և դա, ի դեպ, անուրանալի փաստ է: Սակայն, եթե, ասենք, 1908 թվականին այդ «բրավիրովկան» որոշակիորեն հասկանալի էր /ենթադրենք, այն ժամանակ դրա հետևանքները պարզ չէին/, ապա արդեն 2008-ին նման պահվածքը ենթադրում է բարոյական նորմերի իսպառ բացակայություն: Դատեք ինքներդ. նախ դաշնակները հոգեկան հիվանդներին օգնում են բռնազավթել իշխանությունը /իմիջիայլոց, սրա համար դաշնակներին «շնորհակալ» պիտի լինեն նաև թուրքերը, քանի որ երիտթուրքական կառավարության ապաշնորհ արտաքին քաղաքականության և առաջին համաշխարհային պատերազմում կրած բացարձակ ֆիասկոյի հետևանքով, թուրքական պետությունը կանգնեց իսպառ վերացման վտանգի առջև/: Հաջորդ քայլով Դաշնակցությունը հորդորներով, իսկ որոշ դեպքերում նաև ուժով զինաթափեց ամբողջ Արևմտյան Հայաստանը` փաստորեն, դրանով իսկ կանխորոշելով արևմտահայության ճակատագիրը: Եվ այսքանից հետո պահանջատեր լինելու մասին նույնիսկ ծպտուն հանելը խոսում է տարրական ամոթի իսպառ բացակայության մասին` նվազագույնը:

Անցնենք 20-րդ դարի սկզբի երկրորդ` միգուցե պակաս ողբրգական, բայց նույպես խոսուն դրվագին` Հայաստանի առաջին Հանրապետության անփառունակ վախճանին: Իրականում, այդ մասին այնքան է գրվել, որ, անկեղծ ասած, որևէ նոր բան ավելացնել գրեթե անհնարին է: Սակայն, համարձակվում եմ պնդել, որ առանձին վերցրած Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագրի պատճառների քննությունը կարող է հանգեցնել չափազանց հետաքրքիր` այդ թվում նաև հոգեբանական բնույթի, եզրակացությունների: Եվ այսպես, ի՞նչ է իրենից ներկայացնում այդ չարաբաստիկ պայմանագիրը: Ըստ էության, նման պայմանագրեր կարելի է կնքել միայն մեկ դեպքում` երբ զոհելով շատը, փորձում ես պահպանել գոնե նվազագույնը: Կա՞ր նման պայմանագիր կնքելու անհրաժեշտություն: Միանշանակ: Սակայն, որքան էլ տարօրինակ չհնչի, խոսքը քաղաքականության հետ բացարձակապես կապ չունի և խնդիրը պետք է դիտարկել ուրիշ` մինչ այժմ չընդունված տեսանկյունից:

Նախ, հասկանանք, թե ինչպիսին էր իրավիճակը պայմանագրի ստորագրման պահին: Ըստ էության, և դա հնարավոր չէ ժխտել, Հայաստանը պատերազմում պարտվել էր Թուրքիային: Այլ հարց է, թե ինչպես էր դա հաջողվել գլուխ բերել` հաշվի առնելով հայկական բանակի թե թվային գերազանցությունը, թե անհամեմատ լավ հանդերձանքն ու սպառազինությունը /ժամանակակիցների վկայութամբ, շնորհիվ անգլիացիների մատակարարումների, հայկական զինված ուժերի առավելությունը թուրքերի նկատմամբ եղել է նվազագույնը կրկնակի/: Պատասխանը միակն է. հայկական բանակը ծայրաստիճան բարոյալքված էր և դա պատահական չէ: Իր կառավարման 2 տարվա ընթացքում դաշնակացական ռեժիմը բառիս ուղիղ իմաստով քամել էր երկիրը և նյութապես, և բարոյապես: Հայաստանը պատերազմական վիճակում էր իր գրեթե բոլոր հարևանների հետ, երկրի ղեկավարությունն առկա խնդիրները լուծելու փոխարեն զբաղված էր թալանով և զենքի առևտրով, սովն ու համաճարակները հասել էին սարսափեցնող չափերի: Այս ֆոնի վրա արդյո՞ք կարելի է զարմանալ, որ երևան եկավ Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիր կոչվող զարհուրելի փաստաթուղթը, որով Հայաստանը, փաստացի, դառնում էր Թուրքիայի քմահաճույքների ճորտը: Պարզվում է, ոչ միայն կարելի է, այլև պետք է զարմանալ: Խնդիրն այն է, որ Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագրի ստորագրման պահին Հայաստանում իշխանությունն այլևս բոլշևիկյան էր: Ասվածից հետևում է, որ դաշնակցականների մի քանի սերունդների համար հայրենասիրության խորհրդանիշ դարձված Ալեքսանդր Խատիսյանը, չներկայացնելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունը, իրավասու չէր որևէ, առավել ևս նման կարգի փաստաթղթի տակ ստորագրություն դնել: Միանգամից մի կողմ թողնենք անմեղսունակության կանխավարկածը: Խատիսյանն ու ընկերները հրաշալի հասկանում էին, որ հենց այդ պահին Մոսկվայում զուգահեռաբար ընթանում էին բանակցություններ, որոնց արդյունքները Հայաստանի համար անհամեմատ գերադասելի էին: Եվ հենց այստեղ է, որ ակնհայտ է դառնում «հայրենասիրական» այս ոհմակի իրական նկարագիրը: Հասկանալով, որ նոր` բոլշևիկյան Հայաստանում Դաշնակցությունը տեղ ունենալ չի կարող, «հին ընկերները», փաստորեն, գնում են սատանայի հետ գործարքի` պայմանով, որ Հայաստանը շատ մոտավորապես հիշեցնող այդ 10հազ. քառ. կմ.-անոց տարածքում իշխանությունը, թեկուզ առերևույթ, կպատկանի միմիայն իրենց և 1908-ից ավանդական դարձած իրենց դաշնակիցներին: Ահա այսպես և ոչ այլ կերպ: Իսկ եթե այսքանից հետո որևէ մեկի ուղեղում կարող են այլ հարցեր առաջանալ, ապա հեռուն գնալ պետք չէ: Պարզապես վերընթերցեք Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագիրը:

                                               Հին ընկերների նորօրյա ակումբ

Ըստ էության, «հանուն Հայաստանի Հանրապետության» գործողության երկրորդ արարի մեկնարկը պիտի համարվի 1990 թվականը, երբ 70-ամյա տարագրությունից հետո ՀՅԴ-ի կարմիր դրոշակը կրկին անցավ Հայաստանի վարչական սահմանից ներս: Թվում էր, թե անցյալի դասերը պիտի որ որոշակի փոփոխություն մտցրած լինեին այս ավանդական համարվող կուսակցության ընդհանուր հոգեբանության մեջ: Առավել ևս, որ իր պանդխտության տարիների ընթացքում ՀՅԴ-ն անցել էր ոչ միայն ինքնաքննադատության քավարանի միջով, այլև ընկել էր, օրինակ, Նժդեհի պես մարդկանց «քացու տակ»: Պարզվեց, սակայն, որ ոչինչ կամ գրեթե ոչինչ չի փոխվել:

Ի դժբախտություն իրեն, ՀՅԴ-ն փոքր-ինչ ուշացավ: Շարժման գլխին արդեն կանգնած էին մարդիկ, ովքեր ոչ մեկին, առավել ևս դաշնակերին իշխանություն զիջելու դույզն իսկ մտադրություն չունեին: Այսինքն, դաշնակցությունը հարկադրաբար նահանջեց և,    շնորհիվ շարքային դաշնակցականների, մոտ 3 տարի այնպիսի տպավորություն էր, թե կուսակցությունը զբաղված է ազգային խնդիրների լուծմամբ` այն է, ղարաբաղյան ճակատում Հայրենիքի ամբողջականությունն ու պատիվը պաշտպանելու գործով: Սակայն, 1993 թվականին տեղի ունեցավ իրադարձություն, որն այն ժամանակվա Հայաստանում միայն առաջին հայացքից կարող էր թվալ շարքային: Իր տան մուտքի մոտ գնդակահարվեց դաշնակցության բավական ազդեցիկ դեմքերից մեկը` Գագիկ Սահակյանը: Իմիջիայլոց, ես այս ոճի առանձնակի սիրահարներից չեմ, բայց ստիպված եմ: 92 թվականին մի առիթով Գագիկ Սահակյանը` ալկոհոլի թեթև ազդեցության տակ և իմ ներկայությամբ ասաց, թե իրեն երկար ժամանակ ապրելու հնարավորություն չի տրվելու: Ցավոք, նա, ըստ երևույթին, հիանալի ծանոթ լինելով գործերի ընթացքին, մարգարեացավ: Հետո արդեն` «Դրո» կառույցի քրեական գործի շրջանակներում պիտի պարզվեր, որ Սահակյանին գնդակահարողները նրա կուսակիցներն էին, որ նույն այդ կառույցը կազմավորված էր բացառապես դաշնակցականներից, և որ «Դրո»-ականների հիմնական զբաղմունքը եղել է պատվիրված սպանությունների իրականացումը /ի դեպ, նախաքննության նախնական վարկածը ներառում էր նաև թմրանյութերի շրջանառություն, սակայն, ելնելով զուտ քաղաքական նկատառումներից, այս մեղադրանքը դատարանում այդպես էլ չհնչեց /: Փոխարենը, 95 թվականին հայաստանյան դատական համակարգը բախվեց ևս մեկ «դատական նախադեպը չունեցող» քրեական գործի` այսպես կոչված «Վահան Հովհաննիսյան+30»: Այս դեպքում արդեն Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը, Հրանտ Մարգարյանը,Արմեն Ռուստամյանը, Գեղամ Մանուկյանը /այժմ բոլորը ՀՅԴ ԳՄ անդամ/ և մի շարք այլ ընկերներ մեղադրվում էին Հայաստանում պետական հեղաշրջում նախապատրաստելու համար /մինչ այդ Հայաստանից արդեն իսկ վտարվել էր Հրայր Մարուխյանը/: Ըստ որում, հատկանշականը ոչ այնքան այն էր, որ հիշյալները բոլորը ճանաչվեցին մեղավոր, այլ որ ազատ արձակումից հետո /98 թվականի հեղաշրջումից անմիջապես հետո Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը ստորագրեց հրամանագիր, որով «քաղաքական իրավիճակի փոփոխության հետևանքով» «Վահան Հովհաննիսյան և ընկ.» միաբանության մեծ մասը հայտնվեց ազատության մեջ/ նրանցից և ոչ մեկը նույն դատական համակարգի միջոցով արդարացվելու փորձ անգամ չարեց: Իսկ լռությունն, ինչպես հայտնի է, համաձայնության նշան է:

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Մտահոգ

Այսուհանդերձ, մի պահ ենթադրենք, թե վերը թվարկված քրեական գործերը զուտ քաղաքական պատվեր են, իրականության հետ որևէ առնչություն չունեն և ընդամենը հետապնդել են հակառակորդի հետ հաշվեհարդար տեսնելու նպատակ: Ստացվում է, որ ստիպված պիտի լինենք անդրադառնալ ավելի թարմ նյութերի` վերջնականապես հասկանալու համար, որ Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցության ցանկացած քայլ, կամա թե ակամա, հակասում է Հայաստանի կենսական շահերին:

Երբ 2001 թվականին Արմեն Ռուստամյանը` լինելով ԵԽԽՎ-ում հայաստանյան պատվիրակության անդամ, Եվրախորհրդի աշնանային նստաշրաջանում բարձրացրեց Ջավախքին ինքնավարություն տրամադրելու պահանջը, մի պահ դրանից առաջացած էյֆորիան մթագնեց հորիզոնը. շատերը նույնիսկ չհասկացան, որ դրանով հերթական դաշնակցական գործիչը հերթական անգամ գործի դրեց Հայաստանի համար արդեն սովորական դարձած  դանդաղ գործողության ականի մեխանիզմը: Մեկ անգամ ևս դատեք ինքներդ: Վրաստանում արդեն այն ժամանակ սկսվել էր գործընթաց, որին քիչ թե շատ հետևելու դեպքում կարելի էր գլխի ընկնել, որ երկրում իշխանությունն, ի վերջո, բաժին է հասնելու ազգայնականներին: Հաշվի առնելով Աբխազիայի և Հարավային Օսեթիայի խնդիրների նկատմամբ վրացական հասարակության կողմից դրսևորվող բավական զգայուն դիրքորոշումը, կանխատեսելի էր, որ ԵԽԽՎ-ի նման հեղինակավոր միջազգային կառույցում նմանատիպ «պահանջատիրությամբ» հանդես գալը կարող է հանգեցնել ողբալի հետևանքների: Ավելին: Բնավ դժվար չէր ենթադրել, որ նման հարամար առիթը բաց չի թողնելու մեր մյուս հարևանը` Ադրբեջանը, որը վրացիներին ամեն գնով փորձելու է ապացուցել, որ Ղարաբաղին հետևելու է «վրացական» Սամցխե-Ջավախեթին: «Եւ եղաւ, ինչպես որ գրուած էր»: Դաշնակցական փոխանցմանը հետևեցին մի շարք իրադարձություններ, որոնք, հաշվի առնելով հայաստանյան իշխանությունների` արտաքին քաղաքականության ասպարեզին հատուկ ապաշնորհությունը, Հայաստանին մեկուսացրին տարածաշրջանից` ընդ որում, վրացիներն ամեն անգամ Ջավախքի անունը լսելիս անմիջապես հասկանում են այն, ինչ մենք իրականում նկատի չունենք` անջատողականություն: Եվ ուրեմն, մենք շատ մոտ ենք այն կետին, երբ մեկ ուրիշ դաշնակցական` ԱԺ նախկին փոխխոսնակ, ՀՀ նախագահի այլևս նախկին թեկնածու Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը կկարողանա մեզ ու մնացյալներին վերջնականապես համոզել «Հայաստանը չունի սահմաններ, Հայաստանն ունի չորս ճակատ» տափակաբանության լինելիությունը: Այսպիսին է այս կուսակցության  էությունը:
  Հ.Գ. կամ վերջաբանի փոխարեն                        
Մի քանի օր առաջ արդեն ՀՅԴ ԳՄ ներկայացուցիչ Արմեն Ռուստամյանը` Ջավախքում ստեղծված իրավիճակին անդրադառնալու լրագրողներից մեկի խնդրանքին ի պատասխան, հայտարարեց, թե ինքը ջավախքյան իրադարձություններին առանձնապես չի հետևում, ուստի և մեկնաբանելու խնդիրը մեխանիկորեն վերանում է: Ի դեպ, բարոյականության խնդիրը նույնպես:     
Լեվոն Սարդարյան

----------


## voter

Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը համաձայնվել է, որ դաշնակցությունը բացի ուժից ուրիշ ոչ մի միջոց իրավիճակի վրա ազդելու չունի

http://new.aravot.am/am/articles/politics/45273/view



> «Հեռանկար» ծրագրով հունվարի 29-ին Ձեր արած հայտարարությունը. «Ես զգուշացնում եմ՝ եթե ինչ-որ տեղ մերոնք տեսան, որ բաց քվեարկություն են պարտադրում մեր քաղաքացիներին կամ գյուղացիներին, մռութ է ջարդվելու»: Որքան հայտնի է՝ մռութներ չջարդվեցին: 
> 
> - Չէ, որոշները ջարդվեցին, պարզապես այնքան շատ էին, որ բռունցք չհերիքեց: Ընդհանրապես՝ անելանելի վիճակից է, որ մռութ ջարդվելու մասին է խոսվում: Հիմա մենք հույս ունենք, եւ կարծես թե՝ որոշ առնվազն նշաններ կան, որ օրենքի ուժով են պատժվելու այդ «մռութները»՝ անկախ նրանց կուսակցական պատկանելությունից:


Բռնությունը թույլի զենքն է - Մախաթմը Գանդի

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Նախ ՀՅԴ-ն սոցիալիստական կուսակցություն է որից և բխում են մնացած հարցերը:
Ցանկացած գաղափարախոսություն պետք է հնարավորրություն ունենա դինամիկ զար գացման:
ՀՅԴ-ն քարացած և չզարգացող մարմին է :

----------


## voter

> Նախ ՀՅԴ-ն սոցիալիստական կուսակցություն է որից և բխում են մնացած հարցերը:
> Ցանկացած գաղափարախոսություն պետք է հնարավորրություն ունենա դինամիկ զար գացման:
> ՀՅԴ-ն քարացած և չզարգացող մարմին է :


ԽՍՀՄում էլ հավաքարարի աշխատանքը ամենահարգվածն էր - թղթի վրա ;o)...

----------


## iranahayer

Ես գրում եմ Իրանից: Մեզ մօտ Դաշնակցականները երբ տեսնում են ժողովուրդը էլ չի ուզում իրենց, սկսել են վաճառել մեր համայնքի բոլոր ունեցւածքը, այն էլ թաքուն: Մենք որպէս նախկին դաշնակցական շարքայիններ հիմնադրեցինք մեր կայքէջը, ուր բացայայտեցինք նրանց բոլոր նենգ գործերը, ինչպիսին է աշխատող միութեան վաճառումը, հայկական դպրոցի փակումը (այն էլ երբ ճիշտ դիմացի ոչ հայկական դպրոցում ուսանում է 120 հայ աշակերտ), մեր համայնքի հանրայայտ Արարատ ֆուտբոլի խմբի ոչնչացումը եւ շատ ուրիշ խնդիրներ, որոնք կարող էք ընթերցել մեր կայքէջում: Միայն պիտի ասեմ, որ մեր այս գործի հետեւանքով, մեր աշխատակիցներից շատերը դուրս հանւեցին իրենց աշխատանքից եւ փողոցում իբրթէ անյայտ անհատների միջոցով ծեծի ենթարկւեցին:
Սա գրում եմ, որ դուք հայաստանում լաւ իմանաք թէ դաշնակցականները ինչ են բերում սփիւռքի գլխին: Ժողովրդին արտագաղթեցնում են յետոյ նրանցից գանձւած գումարները ուղարկում Բիւրոյի համար: Հիմա էլ այն քան որ գիտենք դաշնակցականները ուզում են Կոմիտասում մի հսկայական շէնք սարքել, որի գումարը հայթայթւում է մեր համայնքի միութիւններն ու դպրոցները ծախելով:
Ինչքան հնարաւոր է պիտի տարածել այս բարբարոսութիւններն ու ապազգային արարքները:

Մեր կայքէջի հասցեն է
www.iranahayer.com
Սա տարածելով մեզ աջակցեք մեր սկսած պայքարում:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես գրում եմ Իրանից: Մեզ մօտ Դաշնակցականները երբ տեսնում են ժողովուրդը էլ չի ուզում իրենց, սկսել են վաճառել մեր համայնքի բոլոր ունեցւածքը, այն էլ թաքուն: Մենք որպէս նախկին դաշնակցական շարքայիններ հիմնադրեցինք մեր կայքէջը, ուր բացայայտեցինք նրանց բոլոր նենգ գործերը, ինչպիսին է աշխատող միութեան վաճառումը, հայկական դպրոցի փակումը (այն էլ երբ ճիշտ դիմացի ոչ հայկական դպրոցում ուսանում է 120 հայ աշակերտ), մեր համայնքի հանրայայտ Արարատ ֆուտբոլի խմբի ոչնչացումը եւ շատ ուրիշ խնդիրներ, որոնք կարող էք ընթերցել մեր կայքէջում: Միայն պիտի ասեմ, որ մեր այս գործի հետեւանքով, մեր աշխատակիցներից շատերը դուրս հանւեցին իրենց աշխատանքից եւ փողոցում իբրթէ անյայտ անհատների միջոցով ծեծի ենթարկւեցին:
> Սա գրում եմ, որ դուք հայաստանում լաւ իմանաք թէ դաշնակցականները ինչ են բերում սփիւռքի գլխին: Ժողովրդին արտագաղթեցնում են յետոյ նրանցից գանձւած գումարները ուղարկում Բիւրոյի համար: Հիմա էլ այն քան որ գիտենք դաշնակցականները ուզում են Կոմիտասում մի հսկայական շէնք սարքել, որի գումարը հայթայթւում է մեր համայնքի միութիւններն ու դպրոցները ծախելով:
> Ինչքան հնարաւոր է պիտի տարածել այս բարբարոսութիւններն ու ապազգային արարքները:
> 
> Մեր կայքէջի հասցեն է
> www.iranahayer.com
> Սա տարածելով մեզ աջակցեք մեր սկսած պայքարում:


Հարգելի սփյուռքահայ բարեկամ, ստեղ դաշնակներին լավ գիտեն, դուք սփյուռքի վրա աշխատեք :Wink:  Վառ օրինակը վերջին նախագահական ընտրություններն են: Նենց որ դաշնակները ստեղ սպառված են:

----------


## iranahayer

> Հարգելի սփյուռքահայ բարեկամ, ստեղ դաշնակներին լավ գիտեն, դուք սփյուռքի վրա աշխատեք Վառ օրինակը վերջին նախագահական ընտրություններն են: Նենց որ դաշնակները ստեղ սպառված են:


Ճիշտ էս ես էլ դա լաւ գիտեմ, բայց հէնց հայաստանում դրամով պատիւ ձեռք բերելու համար քանդում են սփիւռքը, ժողովրդին քշում են դէպի ԱՄՆ, ասելով թէ եթէ ուժը ԱՄՆ-ում է ուրեմն պիտի այնտեղ սփիւռք սարքել, ուրեմն իրանահայութիւնը պիտի քանդւի եւ գնա ԱՄՆ որը Դաշնակցականները կարողանան այնտեղ լոբբի անեն: Բայց վտահ եմ որ այդ էլ լինի նրանք չեն կարող դա անել որովհետեւ զուրկ են նման հասկացողութիւններից:

----------

Nareco (12.01.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դաշնակցությունը ոչ ազգային կուսակցություն է ոչ էլ ՄԻՖ…այն *ազգային խայտառակություն է*

----------

Nareco (12.01.2009), Norton (12.01.2009), Հայկօ (12.01.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Դաշնակցությունը ոչ ազգային կուսակցություն է ոչ էլ ՄԻՖ…այն *ազգային խայտառակություն է*


Ի՞նչ գիտես դու ընդհանրապես ՀՅԴ-ի մասին, նրանց պատմությունից տեղյա՞կ ես, որ նման հայտարարություններ ես անում, կամ հայտարարություն անելուց առաջ համոզվել ե՞ս դրա մեջ, փաստեր ու՞նես,  ինչպե՞ս կարող ես ասել, որ ազգի խայտառակություն են, միայն այսօրվա օրով մի չափի, ես համաձայն եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր կուսակցություն էլ ունի, թե իր դրական և թե իր բացասական կողմերը: Հայերս սովոր ենք միայն վատը տեսնել ու քննադատել, այ հենց դա է մեր ազգային խայտառակությունը, մի գործող ազգային կուսակցություն  նշիր, որ ունենա պատմություն, ունենա այդքան ազգագրական երգեր, որ մինչև հիմա երգվում է, գրված գրքեր, ունենա երիտասարդական հավաքներ, բանակումներ, Հայ դատ:  Եվ այսքանից հետո էլ նրանք ազգի խայտառակություն են համարվու՞մ: Եթե ասեիր, որ երբեմն սխալ քաղաքականություն են վարում, ես կհամաձայնվեի քեզ հետ, որովհետև անսխալ մարդ, կամ կուսակցություն չկա: Նշիր 10 դաշնակ ազգի խայտառակող և ես կնշեմ 20 դաշնակ ազգային հերոս: Տեղյակ ես Ֆիդայինների մասին՝ Նիկոլ Դուման, Անդրանիկ, Գևորգ  Չաուշ, Աղբյուր Սերոբ, արդյո՞ք այս հերոսերն էլ են ազգի դավաճաններ: Տեղեկություն ունե՞ս  «Վան» գործողությունից կամ «Լիսբոնի հերոսապատումից»:  Նորից եմ կրկնում,որ ես չեմ ասում, թե երեկվա ու այսօրվա Դաշնակցությունը վարում է անթերի քաղաքականություն, բայց որ նրանց համարես ազգի խայտառակություն՝ ես դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ: :Smile:

----------

Second Chance (12.01.2009), T!gran (13.01.2009), Դավիթ (12.01.2009)

----------


## Դավիթ

Կարող եմ միայն ավելացնել,որ Դաշնակցությունը շատ մեծ դեր խաղաց աշխարհում պահպանել և չմարել Մեծ Եղեռնի 
վրեժխնդրության բոցը Սփյուռքահայության սրտերում ,Սովետական Հայաստանի օրոք:  Դա ժխտել չի կարելի:

----------


## Kuk

> Ի՞նչ գիտես դու ընդհանրապես ՀՅԴ-ի մասին, նրանց պատմությունից տեղյա՞կ ես, որ նման հայտարարություններ ես անում, կամ հայտարարություն անելուց առաջ համոզվել ե՞ս դրա մեջ, փաստեր ու՞նես,  ինչպե՞ս կարող ես ասել, որ ազգի խայտառակություն են, միայն այսօրվա օրով մի չափի, ես համաձայն եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր կուսակցություն էլ ունի, թե իր դրական և թե իր բացասական կողմերը: Հայերս սովոր ենք միայն վատը տեսնել ու քննադատել, այ հենց դա է մեր ազգային խայտառակությունը, մի գործող ազգային կուսակցություն  նշիր, որ ունենա պատմություն, ունենա այդքան ազգագրական երգեր, որ մինչև հիմա երգվում է, գրված գրքեր, ունենա երիտասարդական հավաքներ, բանակումներ, Հայ դատ:  Եվ այսքանից հետո էլ նրանք ազգի խայտառակություն են համարվու՞մ: Եթե ասեիր, որ երբեմն սխալ քաղաքականություն են վարում, ես կհամաձայնվեի քեզ հետ, որովհետև անսխալ մարդ, կամ կուսակցություն չկա: Նշիր 10 դաշնակ ազգի խայտառակող և ես կնշեմ 20 դաշնակ ազգային հերոս: Տեղյակ ես Ֆիդայինների մասին՝ Նիկոլ Դուման, Անդրանիկ, Գևորգ  Չաուշ, Աղբյուր Սերոբ, արդյո՞ք այս հերոսերն էլ են ազգի դավաճաններ: Տեղեկություն ունե՞ս  «Վան» գործողությունից կամ «Լիսբոնի հերոսապատումից»:  Նորից եմ կրկնում,որ ես չեմ ասում, թե երեկվա ու այսօրվա Դաշնակցությունը վարում է անթերի քաղաքականություն, բայց որ նրանց համարես ազգի խայտառակություն՝ ես դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ:


Հայրենասիրական երգեր երգելով, երիտասարդական խմբեր, ջահերով անիմաստ երթեր, անիմաստ լոզունգներով: Սա՞ է կուսակցությունը: Սրանո՞վ ենք հպարտանում, ասում, որ ունենք կուսակցություն, որը դարերի պատմություն ունի: Հայրենասիրական երգեր երգելով կուսակցություն չեն դառնում, այդ երգերը երգելով կարող են դառնալ ալմ-ի աստղիկներ, ներկայիս շոու բիզնես կոչված աղբի մի մասը կազմող թափթփուկներ, բայց ոչ երբեք կուսակցություն: Հերոսների անուններ նշելով սփյուռքահայերի գրպանները մտնող հանցագործների որջը կուսակցություն չես սարքի, եղել են հերոսներ, եղել են նաև թափթփուկներ, ու քանակը հաշվելով, գումարում-հանում անելով երբեք ես հասնի ցանկալի արդյունքի, սա մաթեմատիկա չի, սա քաղաքականություն ա, եթե կուզես` պատմություն: Մի դավաճան կարող է այնքան վնաս տալ, որ ոչ տասը, ոչ քսան հերոս չկարողանան վերադարձնել կորցրածը: Իզուր է անուններ թվարկելը: Եվ եթե այսօր խոսում ենք կուսակցությունից, պետք չէ ետ գնալ դարերով: Այժմ խոսում ենք այսօրվա դաշնակներից, ոչ թե հարյուր տարի առաջ եղած դաշնակցությունից: Մի՞թե վերջին ընտրությունների միայն քարոզարշավը բավական չէր, որպեսզի բոլորը համոզվեին դրա խայտառակություն լինելու մասին: Մի՞թե դեռ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր այսօրվա դաշնակներին գնահատում են Աղբյուր Սերոբի կատարած հերոսություններով: 
Մեծ Եղեռնի, այդ մեծ ողբերգության Հարցը սարքելով իրենզ լոզունք, թալանում են սփյուռքահայությանը, ու ոչինչ չեն անում, բացի տարին մեկ անգամ ջահերով երթից: Ցույց տուր, նշի, թե ինչ են անում այսօր նրանք, քո ասած` կուսակցությունը:

----------

Enigmatic (12.01.2009), murmushka (12.01.2009), Norton (12.01.2009), Աբելյան (12.01.2009), Հայկօ (12.01.2009), Քամի (12.01.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

Ներկայիս դաշնակցությունը մի քիչ այլ է անցյալ դարի դաշնակցությունից և երկուսն էլ բասացական դրսևորումներ ունեն: Ներկայիս դաշնակցության տարբերությունը էնա որ կուսակցության շարքերում գրեթե «մարդ» չկա, մնացել են հատուկենտ մարդիկ, ովքեր դեռ հավատում են դաշնակցության գաղափարախոսություններին: Դուք չեք պատկերացնի թե 15-20 տարվա մեջ ինչքան մարդա դուրս եկել դաշնակցությունից, ոչ թե սովորական մարդիկ, այլ հիմնականում գիտնականներ, դոցենտներ և այլն: Եվ դուրս գալու պատճառը ենա եղել, որ տեսել են, որ դաշնակցությունը շեղվելա իրա ճանապարհից և  այդ մարդիկանց օգտագործել են իրենց գրպաններ լցնելու համար: Ես ինքս տենց շատ մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, որ պատմում են թե ինչա կատարվում դաշնակցության ներսում, մնում եմ զարմացած: Իսկ Աղբյուր  Սերոբի և այլոց դաշնակցական լինելը դեռ դաշնացության մասին ոչինչ չի ասում: Դաշնակցությունը չի որ կռվելա հայրենիքի համար, այլ այդ մարդիկ են անհատապես կռվել իրենց հայրենիքի համար, ուզումա թող հնչակյան լինեին, մեկա իրանք ամեն դեպքում հայրենիքը պաշտպանելու էին: Ու մեկել ավելացնեմ, որ ես ավելի եմ նախընտրում ԲԱՑԱՀԱՅՏ տականք հանրապետականներին, քան դաշնակցության գաղափարախոսությունների քողի տակ թաքնված այլանդակ դաշնակցականներին:  :Tongue:

----------

Enigmatic (12.01.2009), Kuk (12.01.2009), Norton (12.01.2009), Հայկօ (12.01.2009), Ձայնալար (12.01.2009), Քամի (12.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

KGD ու hetanos, մի հատ էս թեմայի չորրորդ գրառումը կարդացեք ու փորձեք փաստերով հերքել, բավականին հետաքրքիր կլինի բանավեճն այդ կոնտեքստում:

http://cpanel.host.am/~akumb/showpos...77&postcount=4

----------


## Արշակ

> Ի՞նչ գիտես դու ընդհանրապես ՀՅԴ-ի մասին, նրանց պատմությունից տեղյա՞կ ես, որ նման հայտարարություններ ես անում, կամ հայտարարություն անելուց առաջ համոզվել ե՞ս դրա մեջ, փաստեր ու՞նես,  ինչպե՞ս կարող ես ասել, որ ազգի խայտառակություն են, միայն այսօրվա օրով մի չափի, ես համաձայն եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր կուսակցություն էլ ունի, թե իր դրական և թե իր բացասական կողմերը: Հայերս սովոր ենք միայն վատը տեսնել ու քննադատել, այ հենց դա է մեր ազգային խայտառակությունը, մի գործող ազգային կուսակցություն  նշիր, որ ունենա պատմություն, ունենա այդքան ազգագրական երգեր, որ մինչև հիմա երգվում է, գրված գրքեր, ունենա երիտասարդական հավաքներ, բանակումներ, Հայ դատ:  Եվ այսքանից հետո էլ նրանք ազգի խայտառակություն են համարվու՞մ: Եթե ասեիր, որ երբեմն սխալ քաղաքականություն են վարում, ես կհամաձայնվեի քեզ հետ, որովհետև անսխալ մարդ, կամ կուսակցություն չկա: Նշիր 10 դաշնակ ազգի խայտառակող և ես կնշեմ 20 դաշնակ ազգային հերոս: Տեղյակ ես Ֆիդայինների մասին՝ Նիկոլ Դուման, Անդրանիկ, Գևորգ  Չաուշ, Աղբյուր Սերոբ, արդյո՞ք այս հերոսերն էլ են ազգի դավաճաններ: Տեղեկություն ունե՞ս  «Վան» գործողությունից կամ «Լիսբոնի հերոսապատումից»:  Նորից եմ կրկնում,որ ես չեմ ասում, թե երեկվա ու այսօրվա Դաշնակցությունը վարում է անթերի քաղաքականություն, բայց որ նրանց համարես ազգի խայտառակություն՝ ես դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ:


Էս թեմայի էջերն էի թերթում, էս հոդվածը տեսա.
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p=895517#post895517

Ինքս ամբողջությամբ չեմ կարդացել հոդվածը, բայց մի հետաքրքիր հատված աչքովս ընկավ։ 
Տես թե քո նշած հերոսի՝ Անդրանիկի հետ Դաշնակցությունը ոնց է վարվել.


> Հեռագիր թուրքական կառավարությանը. 
> «Նորին գերազանցություն Մեծարգո Օսմանյան կառավարության զինվորական մինիստր` Էնվեր փաշային». Կոստանդնուպոլիս
> .
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունը պատիվ ունի հայտնելու Ձերդ գերազանցությանը, հանուն մեր բարեկամության, իրազեկ դարձնել Ձեզ այն մասին, որ Անդրանիկ փաշան խուսափել է մեր կառավարությունից, իմանալով, որ զինվորական դատի պիտի ենթարկվի մեր զինվորական մինիստրին չենթարկվելու համար: Անդրանիկ փաշան տաճկահպատակ հայերից կազմել է առանձին զորաբանակ, նպատակ ունենալով անցնել Ջուլֆայի կամուրջը եւ Խոյի ու Սալմաստի շրջանում միանալ Վանից նահանջող ժողովրդին: Նա մտադիր է ուժեղ բանակ կազմել, ստեղծել սեպարատ պետություն եւ հարձակվել ձեր վրա: Խնդրում ենք միջոցներ ձեռք առնել նրան վերջնականապես ջախջախելու համար:
> .
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարության նախագահ`
> Հ. Քաջազնունի
> .
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության զինվորական մինիստր`
> ...


Դե հիմա ասեք, ուրիշ ո՞նց կարելի է որակել սա, եթե ոչ խայտառակություն։ :Think: 

Հոդվածի ամբողջական տարբերակը ստեղ կա. 
http://septemberi21.blogspot.com/200...g-post_06.html

----------

Norton (12.01.2009), Zangezur (12.01.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Ներկայիս դաշնակցությունը մի քիչ այլ է անցյալ դարի դաշնակցությունից և երկուսն էլ բասացական դրսևորումներ ունեն: Ներկայիս դաշնակցության տարբերությունը էնա որ կուսակցության շարքերում գրեթե «մարդ» չկա, մնացել են հատուկենտ մարդիկ, ովքեր դեռ հավատում են դաշնակցության գաղափարախոսություններին: Դուք չեք պատկերացնի թե 15-20 տարվա մեջ ինչքան մարդա դուրս եկել դաշնակցությունից, ոչ թե սովորական մարդիկ, այլ հիմնականում գիտնականներ, դոցենտներ և այլն: Եվ դուրս գալու պատճառը ենա եղել, որ տեսել են, որ դաշնակցությունը շեղվելա իրա ճանապարհից և  այդ մարդիկանց օգտագործել են իրենց գրպաններ լցնելու համար: Ես ինքս տենց շատ մարդկանց եմ ճանաչում, որ պատմում են թե ինչա կատարվում դաշնակցության ներսում, մնում եմ զարմացած: Իսկ Աղբյուր  Սերոբի և այլոց դաշնակցական լինելը դեռ դաշնացության մասին ոչինչ չի ասում: Դաշնակցությունը չի որ կռվելա հայրենիքի համար, այլ այդ մարդիկ են անհատապես կռվել իրենց հայրենիքի համար, ուզումա թող հնչակյան լինեին, մեկա իրանք ամեն դեպքում հայրենիքը պաշտպանելու էին: Ու մեկել ավելացնեմ, որ ես ավելի եմ նախընտրում ԲԱՑԱՀԱՅՏ տականք հանրապետականներին, քան դաշնակցության գաղափարախոսությունների քողի տակ թաքնված այլանդակ դաշնակցականներին:


Հմաձայն եմ այսօրվա դաշնակները շատ են տարբերվում երեկվա դաշնակներից, բայց հավատացած եղիր, որ նվիրյալներ դեռ կան: :Smile:   Մի համեմատիր նրանց հանրապետականների հետ, և միանշանակ այլանդակներ մի համարիր:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Հայրենասիրական երգեր երգելով, երիտասարդական խմբեր, ջահերով անիմաստ երթեր, անիմաստ լոզունգներով: Սա՞ է կուսակցությունը: Սրանո՞վ ենք հպարտանում, ասում, որ ունենք կուսակցություն, որը դարերի պատմություն ունի: Հայրենասիրական երգեր երգելով կուսակցություն չեն դառնում, այդ երգերը երգելով կարող են դառնալ ալմ-ի աստղիկներ, ներկայիս շոու բիզնես կոչված աղբի մի մասը կազմող թափթփուկներ, բայց ոչ երբեք կուսակցություն: Հերոսների անուններ նշելով սփյուռքահայերի գրպանները մտնող հանցագործների որջը կուսակցություն չես սարքի, եղել են հերոսներ, եղել են նաև թափթփուկներ, ու քանակը հաշվելով, գումարում-հանում անելով երբեք ես հասնի ցանկալի արդյունքի, սա մաթեմատիկա չի, սա քաղաքականություն ա, եթե կուզես` պատմություն: Մի դավաճան կարող է այնքան վնաս տալ, որ ոչ տասը, ոչ քսան հերոս չկարողանան վերադարձնել կորցրածը: Իզուր է անուններ թվարկելը: Եվ եթե այսօր խոսում ենք կուսակցությունից, պետք չէ ետ գնալ դարերով: Այժմ խոսում ենք այսօրվա դաշնակներից, ոչ թե հարյուր տարի առաջ եղած դաշնակցությունից: Մի՞թե վերջին ընտրությունների միայն քարոզարշավը բավական չէր, որպեսզի բոլորը համոզվեին դրա խայտառակություն լինելու մասին: Մի՞թե դեռ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր այսօրվա դաշնակներին գնահատում են Աղբյուր Սերոբի կատարած հերոսություններով: 
> Մեծ Եղեռնի, այդ մեծ ողբերգության Հարցը սարքելով իրենզ լոզունք, թալանում են սփյուռքահայությանը, ու ոչինչ չեն անում, բացի տարին մեկ անգամ ջահերով երթից: Ցույց տուր, նշի, թե ինչ են անում այսօր նրանք, քո ասած` կուսակցությունը:


Դու հայրենասիրական որևէ երգ գիտե՞ս,  :Smile: կամ լսած ես,  :Smile:  երգիչ ճանաչում ես, եթե չես հավանել ուրեմն քո խնդիրն է, խորհուրդ կտամ լսել: Կուկ ջան  մենք խոսում ենք ոչ թե այսօրվա ՀՅԴ-ից այլ 100-ից ավել տարիք ունեցող կուսակցությունից, պետք չի ամեն ինչ մոռանալ և ուրանալ: Դա քո խնդիրնա եթե դու ջահերով երթը,  եթե Համահայկական բանակումները, երիտասարդությանը համախմբելը,  Հայ դատի խնդիրը  քննարկելը, համարում ես անիմաստ: Միակողմանի մի մտածի, ինչ գիտես դու ՀՅԴ-ի պատմությունից, ճիշտա  միշտ էլ եղել են դավաճաններ, ցանկացած կուսակցությունում, բայց  միանշանակ պետք չի խոսել նրանց մասին, որպես ազգի խայտառակություն: Ցանկացաց կուսակցության անցյալն էլ եթե էդքան փորփրեն պարզա, որ  մութ էջեր շատ կհայտնաբերեն:  Ես միշտ հեռու եմ եղել քաղաքականությունից և չեմ էլ ուզում վիճել քեզ հետ, բայց իմ, և ոչ միայն իմ կարծիքով  ՀՅԴ-ն արժնի չի, որ ազգի խայտառակություն համարվի: Ամեն դեպքում գոնե հարգենք ազգային դաշնակցական  հերոսներին: Վերջ...

----------


## Zangezur

Ակումբի հարգարժան անդամները արդեն այնքան փաստեր են բերել, որ արդեն ամոթելա խոսել դաշնակցության՝ որպես սուրբ կուսակցության, մասին: Փոքրիկ երեխայի պարզ տրամաբանությամբ ամեն ինչ պարզ է  և հասկանալի: Եթե էլի չեք համոզվում, ապա կարդացեք պատմաբան Լեոյի գրածները դաշնակցության գործունեության մասին:  Եվ մի փորձեք այդ կուսակցությանը խորհրդավորություն տալ: Լավ մի հատ փաստ էլ բերեմ, էլ չեմ դիմանում: Հիշեք թե, որ կուսակցությունը Գարեգին Նժդեհին հրամայեց լքել Սյունիքը, մնացածը դուք եզրակացրեք................ :Tongue:

----------


## Zangezur

> Դու հայրենասիրական որևէ երգ գիտե՞ս, կամ լսած ես,  երգիչ ճանաչում ես, եթե չես հավանել ուրեմն քո խնդիրն է, խորհուրդ կտամ լսել: Կուկ ջան  մենք խոսում ենք ոչ թե այսօրվա ՀՅԴ-ից այլ 100-ից ավել տարիք ունեցող կուսակցությունից, պետք չի ամեն ինչ մոռանալ և ուրանալ: Դա քո խնդիրնա եթե դու ջահերով երթը,  եթե Համահայկական բանակումները, երիտասարդությանը համախմբելը,  Հայ դատի խնդիրը  քննարկելը, համարում ես անիմաստ: Միակողմանի մի մտածի, ինչ գիտես դու ՀՅԴ-ի պատմությունից, ճիշտա  միշտ էլ եղել են դավաճաններ, ցանկացած կուսակցությունում, բայց  միանշանակ պետք չի խոսել նրանց մասին, որպես ազգի խայտառակություն: Ցանկացաց կուսակցության անցյալն էլ եթե էդքան փորորեն պարզա, որ  մութ էջեր շատ կհայտնաբերեն:  Ես միշտ հեռու եմ եղել քաղաքականությունից և չեմ էլ ուզում վիճել քեզ հետ, բայց իմ, և ոչ միայն իմ կարծիքով  ՀՅԴ-ն արժնի չի, որ ազգի խայտառակություն համարվի: Ամեն դեպքում գոնե հարգենք ազգային դաշնակցական  հերոսներին: Վերջ...


Թող առաջին հերքին այդքանը հասկանան և ըմբռնեն ներկայիս կուսակցության անդամները, բայց հաստատ դաշնակցությունը իր անցավորների գործը չի հարգում, մենակ ընտրությունից ընտրություն այդ մարդկանց անունը և դաշնակցական երգերը օգտագործում է միայն ձեն հավաքելու համար: Մենք այդ մարդկանց հարգում ենք և ՀԱՐԳՈՒՄ ԵՆՔ այդ մարդկանց ոչ թե որպես դաշնակցական, այլ որպես ԱՆՀԱՏ: :Tongue:

----------


## Chuk

> Դու հայրենասիրական որևէ երգ գիտե՞ս, կամ լսած ես,  երգիչ ճանաչում ես, եթե չես հավանել ուրեմն քո խնդիրն է, խորհուրդ կտամ լսել: Կուկ ջան  մենք խոսում ենք ոչ թե այսօրվա ՀՅԴ-ից այլ 100-ից ավել տարիք ունեցող կուսակցությունից, պետք չի ամեն ինչ մոռանալ և ուրանալ:


Սաթենիկ ջան, անձամբ իմ՝ խիստ բացասական վերաբերմունքը դաշնակցություն կուսակցության նկատմամբ պայմանավորված է ոչ այնքան իր վերջին տարիների գործունեության, այլ ողջ ժամանակաշրջանի, իր ողջ պատմության ու արարքների հետ: Ընդհանրապես կա մի բանաձև. բազում ազնիվ ու հայրենասեր մարդիկ դառնում դաշնակցականներ ու նրանք բոլորը խաբված են լինում: Դաշնակների մեծ մասը հայրենասերներ են, իսկ այ կուսակցության գործունեությունն ու բռնած ուղին ավելի շուտ հակահայ են:

----------

Elmo (12.01.2009), Norton (12.01.2009), Zangezur (13.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Դու հայրենասիրական որևէ երգ գիտե՞ս, կամ լսած ես,  երգիչ ճանաչում ես, եթե չես հավանել ուրեմն քո խնդիրն է, խորհուրդ կտամ լսել: Կուկ ջան  մենք խոսում ենք ոչ թե այսօրվա ՀՅԴ-ից այլ 100-ից ավել տարիք ունեցող կուսակցությունից, պետք չի ամեն ինչ մոռանալ և ուրանալ: Դա քո խնդիրնա եթե դու ջահերով երթը,  եթե Համահայկական բանակումները, երիտասարդությանը համախմբելը,  Հայ դատի խնդիրը  քննարկելը, համարում ես անիմաստ: Միակողմանի մի մտածի, ինչ գիտես դու ՀՅԴ-ի պատմությունից, ճիշտա  միշտ էլ եղել են դավաճաններ, ցանկացած կուսակցությունում, բայց  միանշանակ պետք չի խոսել նրանց մասին, որպես ազգի խայտառակություն: Ցանկացաց կուսակցության անցյալն էլ եթե էդքան փորփրեն պարզա, որ  մութ էջեր շատ կհայտնաբերեն:  Ես միշտ հեռու եմ եղել քաղաքականությունից և չեմ էլ ուզում վիճել քեզ հետ, բայց իմ, և ոչ միայն իմ կարծիքով  ՀՅԴ-ն արժնի չի, որ ազգի խայտառակություն համարվի: Ամեն դեպքում գոնե հարգենք ազգային դաշնակցական  հերոսներին: Վերջ...


Նորից եմ ասում` մի՛ խառնիր հայրենասիրական երգերը կուսակցության հետ, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Էլի՞ բերեմ ալմ-ի տխուր օրինակը, էլի՞ բերեմ թափթփուկ աստղիկների օրինակները: Կուսակցությունը դա քաղաքական միավորում է, ոչ թե երգի համույթ: Անցած գրառմանս մեջ խնդրեցի, որպեսզի բերես օրինակներ, թե ինչ է արել այդ կուսակցությունը ազգիս համար. չես բերում օրինակներ: Հայ Դատի խնդիրն ինձ համար օրինակ չի, դա ընդամենը վերնագիր է, դու կոնկրետ նշի, թե ինչ է արել Հայ Դատի համար, ի՞նչ առավելության է հասել, ի՞նչ հաղթանակներ, դրանք նշի, որ հասկանանք, թե ինչ ասել է հյդ: Դաշնակցական հերոսներին հարգել ու հարգում եմ, բայց դա չեմ վերագրում այդ կոսակցությանը, չեմ վերագրում, քանի որ չեք կարողանում հերքել վերը նշված խայտառակ փաստերը: Ու խնդրում եմ` մի թերագնահատիր իմ` պատմության մասին գիտելիքները :Smile:  հա, մի երկու բառ էլ, եթե կարելի է, սրճարանների առաստաղները հրազենով նախշելու մասին, խնդրում եմ :Wink:

----------


## Nareco

> Դաշնակցությունը ոչ ազգային կուսակցություն է ոչ էլ ՄԻՖ…այն *ազգային խայտառակություն է*


Ցանկացած խայտառակություն ի վերջո ունենում է իր ավարտական «խայտառակ» տեսքը, իսկ Դաշնակցությունը շարունակական խայտառակություն է:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Սաթենիկ ջան, անձամբ իմ՝ խիստ բացասական վերաբերմունքը դաշնակցություն կուսակցության նկատմամբ պայմանավորված է ոչ այնքան իր վերջին տարիների գործունեության, այլ ողջ ժամանակաշրջանի, իր ողջ պատմության ու արարքների հետ: Ընդհանրապես կա մի բանաձև. բազում ազնիվ ու հայրենասեր մարդիկ դառնում դաշնակցականներ ու նրանք բոլորը խաբված են լինում: Դաշնակների մեծ մասը հայրենասերներ են, իսկ այ կուսակցության գործունեությունն ու բռնած ուղին ավելի շուտ հակահայ են:


Չուկ ջան ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ, :Smile:  թե դու ինչ ես ուզում ասել, համաձայն եմ, որ իսկապես նվիրված դաշնակները հայրենասերներ են, ես խոսում եմ այդ մարդկանց մասին: Մ՞իթե կարելի է ազգի՝ թեկուզ այդ մի քանի նվիրյալ դաշնակներին, ազգի խայտառակություն համարել: :Wink:  Մի քիչ զգույշ պետք է լինել նման հայտարարություն անելու համար:  Վերջ,  :Boredom:  թե ես խի էստեղ գրառում արեցի, իմ համար հանգիստ ձեր ծաղրանկարները կանեի:  :Smile:

----------


## iranahayer

> Ի՞նչ գիտես դու ընդհանրապես ՀՅԴ-ի մասին, նրանց պատմությունից տեղյա՞կ ես, որ նման հայտարարություններ ես անում, կամ հայտարարություն անելուց առաջ համոզվել ե՞ս դրա մեջ, փաստեր ու՞նես,  ինչպե՞ս կարող ես ասել, որ ազգի խայտառակություն են, միայն այսօրվա օրով մի չափի, ես համաձայն եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր կուսակցություն էլ ունի, թե իր դրական և թե իր բացասական կողմերը: Հայերս սովոր ենք միայն վատը տեսնել ու քննադատել, այ հենց դա է մեր ազգային խայտառակությունը, մի գործող ազգային կուսակցություն  նշիր, որ ունենա պատմություն, ունենա այդքան ազգագրական երգեր, որ մինչև հիմա երգվում է, գրված գրքեր, ունենա երիտասարդական հավաքներ, բանակումներ, Հայ դատ:  Եվ այսքանից հետո էլ նրանք ազգի խայտառակություն են համարվու՞մ: Եթե ասեիր, որ երբեմն սխալ քաղաքականություն են վարում, ես կհամաձայնվեի քեզ հետ, որովհետև անսխալ մարդ, կամ կուսակցություն չկա: Նշիր 10 դաշնակ ազգի խայտառակող և ես կնշեմ 20 դաշնակ ազգային հերոս: Տեղյակ ես Ֆիդայինների մասին՝ Նիկոլ Դուման, Անդրանիկ, Գևորգ  Չաուշ, Աղբյուր Սերոբ, արդյո՞ք այս հերոսերն էլ են ազգի դավաճաններ: Տեղեկություն ունե՞ս  «Վան» գործողությունից կամ «Լիսբոնի հերոսապատումից»:  Նորից եմ կրկնում,որ ես չեմ ասում, թե երեկվա ու այսօրվա Դաշնակցությունը վարում է անթերի քաղաքականություն, բայց որ նրանց համարես ազգի խայտառակություն՝ ես դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ:


 Սա ինչ հետաքրքիր բաներ էս գրել, հիմա իմ հետ խօսիր, ես ինքս դաշնակցական եմ մինչեւ հիմա բայց պատիւս փրկելու համար հրաժարական դիմում եմ ներկայացրել: էդ ինչով էս ուզում մեր աչքը կոխես այդ քան խօսում էս պատմութեան ու երգերի մասին: դա ինչ է նշանակում թէ ով քանի հրգ գիտի, ուցես ասեմ, Գառնիկ Սարգսեան, Ներսիկ, Վիգեն Դիսչեքենեան, եւ ....: Պատմութեան մասին էս խօսում, հիմի ասա թէ իրականում դաշնակցութիւնը ինչ բերաւ Անդրանիկի, Նժդեհի, Միհրանի, Գեւորգ Չաւուշի գլխին: Դէ միայն հրապարակ էս իջել ու խօսում էս պատմութիւնից ու երգից, դրանք բոլորը չի նշանակում թէ ովա դաշնակցութիւնը: ես դաշնակցութիւնը գնահատում եմ ներկայով, այո ճիշտ էս եթէ իւրաքանչիւր կուսակցութեան պատմութիւնը փորփրենք շատ բաներ կը տեսնենք եւ ճիշտ դրա համար է որ այսօրւայ դաշնակցութիւնն է ինձ համար չափանիշ: Կուզես ասեմ թէ ինչ ինչ բաներ են անում էդ դաշնակցականները իրանում, որտեղ որ ես եմ հիմա: գիտես խօսում են հայրենիքից եւ կողոպտում բոլորին, յետոյ ոչ մի բան էլ չեն անում այլ հակառակը աւելի դրամ գանձելու ժողովրդին զզւացնելով արտագախտեցնում են դէպի ԱՄՆ եւ մի լաւ գումար են գանձում արտագախտիղներին մկրտութեան վկայական տալով:
ինչոր է դաշնակցութիւնը այսօր պարպւել է մտքից եւ այլեւս չունի մտաւորականութիւն եւ այդ պատճառով հասնում են Քաջազնունիի այն յայտնի գրութեանը թէ Դաշնակցութիւնը այլեւս անելիք չունի:

----------

Nareco (13.01.2009), Zangezur (13.01.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Հայկօ (12.01.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Նորից եմ ասում` մի՛ խառնիր հայրենասիրական երգերը կուսակցության հետ, դրանք տարբեր բաներ են: Էլի՞ բերեմ ալմ-ի տխուր օրինակը, էլի՞ բերեմ թափթփուկ աստղիկների օրինակները: Կուսակցությունը դա քաղաքական միավորում է, ոչ թե երգի համույթ: Անցած գրառմանս մեջ խնդրեցի, որպեսզի բերես օրինակներ, թե ինչ է արել այդ կուսակցությունը ազգիս համար. չես բերում օրինակներ: Հայ Դատի խնդիրն ինձ համար օրինակ չի, դա ընդամենը վերնագիր է, դու կոնկրետ նշի, թե ինչ է արել Հայ Դատի համար, ի՞նչ առավելության է հասել, ի՞նչ հաղթանակներ, դրանք նշի, որ հասկանանք, թե ինչ ասել է հյդ: Դաշնակցական հերոսներին հարգել ու հարգում եմ, բայց դա չեմ վերագրում այդ կոսակցությանը, չեմ վերագրում, քանի որ չեք կարողանում հերքել վերը նշված խայտառակ փաստերը: Ու խնդրում եմ` մի թերագնահատիր իմ` պատմության մասին գիտելիքները հա, մի երկու բառ էլ, եթե կարելի է, սրճարանների առաստաղները հրազենով նախշելու մասին, խնդրում եմ


Կուկ ջան ես քո գիտելիքները չեմ թերագնահատումդե,  :Smile: ինձ սխալ մի հասկացի, և չեմ էլ ուզում վիճել քեզ հետ, :Blush:  որոշ չափով ընդունում եմ քո և բոլորի  ասածները, և նորից եմ կրկնում, որ ինքս որոշ չափով դեմ եմ այսօրվա ՀՅԴ-ի վարած քաղաքականությանը, չնայած քաղաքականությունից բան չեմ հասկանում:  :Sad:  Միանշանակ ասել, որ Դաշնակցությունը, Հայ Դատը ոչինչ չի արել և ազգի խայտառակություննա, դա արդեն չեմ ընդունում:  Հուսով եմ սա իմ վերջին գրառումնը կլինի  այս թեմայում, որովհետև հենց սկզբից Էլ  չէի  ուզում  խառնվել քաղաքականությանը, մի քանի փաստեր բերեմ Հայ դատի վերաբերյալ: Թե ընչեր են արել դաշնակ նվիրյալները, նորից եմ կրկնում նվիրյալները, որպիսի աշխարհը ճանաչի ցեղասպանությունը: Նախ վերացրին ցեղասպանությունը կազմակերպողներին, որոնց մասին բոլորս գիտենք...Թեհլերյան, նույնիսկ երգ կա  նվիրված  Թեհլերյանին <Գինի Լից>,    Երկանյան,  Սասունցյան:Մի քանի հերոսական գործողություններ նշեմ ... :Smile: 

<<Բանկ օտտոմանի>> գրավումը. 1986 թ.օգոստոսի 14-ին հայ վրիժառուները գրավեցին Պոլսի կենտրոնում գտնվող Օսմանյան կենտրոնական դրամատունը, պատանդ վերցրին 150 աշխատող, եղան զոհեր: Հաջորդ օրը Ռուսական դեսպանատան միջամտությամբ թողեցին բանկը Հայ վրիժառուները և տեղափոխվեցին Մարսել: Մասնակիցների թվում էին`Վարդան Շահպազ, Ավո,Զարեհ Խաչիկյան,Հաճի, Արմեն Գարո, Բաբկեն Սյունի, Հրաչ: Ասեմ, որ այս գրավման վերաբերյալ դաշնակցական երգ կա: :Smile: 
<Վան Գործողությունը> 1981թ սեպտ. 24 հայ վրիժառուները Փարիզում գրավեցին թուրքական հյուպատոսարանը և մոտ 16 ժամ պահեցին իրենց ձեռքում: Վրիժառուները պահանջում էին ազատ արձակել Թուրքիայում ձերբակալված Տեր հայր Հրանտ Գյուզալյանին, Մանվել Երկաթյանին, ինչպես նաև  հայ քաղաքական բանտարկյալներին: Ստեղծել միջազգային հանձնախումբ, որ պաշտպանի Թուրքիայում եղած հայոց կոթողները: Գործողությանը մասնակցում էին Վ. Սիսլյանը, Ա. Բասմաճյանը, Հ. Ջուլֆայանը:

Օտտավա... 1985թ. Մարտի 13-ին հայ վրիժառուները գրավեցին Օտտավայում գրավեցին  թուրքական դեսպանատունը: Պահանջելով`հայակական հողերի վերադարձ հայ ժողովրդին: Գործողությանը մասնակցեցին 3 հայ նվիրյալ վրիժառուներ`Րաֆֆի Թիտիզյանը, գևորգ Մարաշլյանը, հովհաննես Նուբարյանը:

Լիսաբոնի հերոսապատումը
1983թ. Հուլիսի 27-ին Լիսաբոնում հինգ քաջորդիներ` Վաչե Դաղլյանը  19 տ. , Սեդրակ Աճեմյանը 19 տ.  Սիմոն Յահնիյանը 21 տ. և Արա Քրդլյանը 19 տ. հարձակվեցին թուրքական դեսպանատան վրա: Շենքը գրավված մնաց ոոտ 3 ժամ, որից հետո լսվեց ուժեղ պայթյուններ: Որոշ ժամանակ անց գտան Հայ հերոս երիտասարդների ածխացած դիակները: Հանուն Հայրենիքի կյանքը գիտակցաբար զոհած երիտասարդների կատարած գործողությունը ցնծեց աշխարհը, չտեսնված արարք դարձավ ազգային ազատագրական շարժումների պատմության մեջ, դարձավ խորհրդանիշ և փարոս շատերի համար:
Լիսաբոնի 5 երիտասարդների հերոսապատում  դարձավ  նվիրումի  անկրկնելի օրինակ: Նույնպես ազգագրական երգ կա նվիրված Լիսաբոնի հերոսապատմանը:
Վերջ...

----------

T!gran (13.01.2009), Դավիթ (13.01.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ, թե դու ինչ ես ուզում ասել, համաձայն եմ, որ իսկապես նվիրված դաշնակները հայրենասերներ են, ես խոսում եմ այդ մարդկանց մասին: Մ՞իթե կարելի է ազգի՝ թեկուզ այդ մի քանի նվիրյալ դաշնակներին, ազգի խայտառակություն համարել: Մի քիչ զգույշ պետք է լինել նման հայտարարություն անելու համար:  Վերջ,  թե ես խի էստեղ գրառում արեցի, իմ համար հանգիստ ձեր ծաղրանկարները կանեի:


Ազգի խայտառակություն ես համարում եմ այդ կուսակցությունը ու միանում եմ հնչած կարծիքներին: Ես չեմ խոսում շարքային դաշնակցականի մասին, որին ինչքան էլ հարգում եմ, բայց իրեն պատիվ չի բերում, որ չի կարողանում համակարգի արատների դեմ պայքարել, փոխել, ու դաշնակցությունը նորմալ կուսակցություն դարձնել: Կարծում եմ նրանց լավագույն որոշումը ներկայումս կլինի կուսակցությունը լքելը:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ես չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ այս անվերջ թեմային, որը ինտերնետում շոշափվում է արդեն 10 տարուց ավել:
Պարզապես ասեմ, որ ցավոք սրտի, մեր Հայերը միշտ մտածում են ծայրահեղական ձևով: Միշտ պատրաստ ենք մեկին կամ մի քանիսին հանել դավաճան, փոս փորել, կրակի վրա վառել, եվ անցնել առաջ:
Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ Դաշնակները իրենց փայլուն դրսեվորեցին վերջի 16-17 տարվա ընթացքում: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք պետք է ժխտանք այն ամենը ինչ որ արվել է Սփյուռքում վերջի 80 տարիների ընթացքում:
Այն հանգամանքը, որ մի շարք երկրներ ընդունում են Հայոց Ցեղասպանությունը եվ դեռ չի մեռնում հայ ոգին արտասահմանում, շնորհիվ է միայն Հայոց Դաշնակցությանը:
Իսկ ինչ եր անում Սովետական Հայաստանը այդ հարցում? Բացի Հուշարձան  գնալուց ամեն տարի, ինչն եր իշխանության կամ մարդկանց օգնությունը այս հարցում:  Ես հիշում եմ  երբ Դաշնակ բառը չէր կարելի արտասանել 70 ականներին արանց համապատասխան օրգանների միջամտությամբ:  Իսկ ինչ եր անում Հայոց Առաքելական եկեղեցին այս հարցում, երբ նրա կազմերում վխտում եին անհամար ԿԳԲ ի անդամներ, սկսված սովորական քահանաներից եվ վերջացրաց ամենա բարցր դիրգ գրավող Հայրերից...
Ինչպես մենք տեսնում ենք, 1991 թվականից սկսվաց, Լեվոն, Քոչարյան, Սերժ, եվ ապագա "Հայրեր", անշուշտ սխալներ կատար ել են եվ կկատարեն:  Եկեք պատմությունը չհերքենք եվ Դաշնակցությանը չմեղադրենք Բաբելոնի Աշտարակի քանդման գլխավոր պատճառը:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.01.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ես չեմ ուզում անդրադառնալ այս անվերջ թեմային, որը ինտերնետում շոշափվում է արդեն 10 տարուց ավել:
> Պարզապես ասեմ, որ ցավոք սրտի, մեր Հայերը միշտ մտածում են ծայրահեղական ձևով: Միշտ պատրաստ ենք մեկին կամ մի քանիսին հանել դավաճան, փոս փորել, կրակի վրա վառել, եվ անցնել առաջ:
> Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ Դաշնակները իրենց փայլուն դրսեվորեցին վերջի 16-17 տարվա ընթացքում: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք պետք է ժխտանք այն ամենը ինչ որ արվել է Սփյուռքում վերջի 80 տարիների ընթացքում:
> Այն հանգամանքը, որ մի շարք երկրներ ընդունում են Հայոց Ցեղասպանությունը եվ դեռ չի մեռնում հայ ոգին արտասահմանում, շնորհիվ է միայն Հայոց Դաշնակցությանը:
> Իսկ ինչ եր անում Սովետական Հայաստանը այդ հարցում? Բացի Հուշարձան  գնալուց ամեն տարի, ինչն եր իշխանության կամ մարդկանց օգնությունը այս հարցում:  Ես հիշում եմ  երբ Դաշնակ բառը չէր կարելի արտասանել 70 ականներին արանց համապատասխան օրգանների միջամտությամբ:  Իսկ ինչ եր անում Հայոց Առաքելական եկեղեցին այս հարցում, երբ նրա կազմերում վխտում եին անհամար ԿԳԲ ի անդամներ, սկսված սովորական քահանաներից եվ վերջացրաց ամենա բարցր դիրգ գրավող Հայրերից...
> Ինչպես մենք տեսնում ենք, 1991 թվականից սկսվաց, Լեվոն, Քոչարյան, Սերժ, եվ ապագա "Հայրեր", անշուշտ սխալներ կատար ել են եվ կկատարեն:  Եկեք պատմությունը չհերքենք եվ Դաշնակցությանը չմեղադրենք Բաբելոնի Աշտարակի քանդման գլխավոր պատճառը:


Մի հարց տամ, մնացածին չեմ էլ անդրադառնում, արդեն մի քանի անգամ ասեցի, մեկա անիմաստ ա արդեն, չկա ոչ մի պատասխան, ցեղասպանության թեման չլիներ, չգիտեմ թե ինչ պետքա անեին դաշնակները, չի էլ հետաքրքրում: Ես ճանաչում եմ Դաշնակցություն կուսակցության հերոսներին, հարգում նրանց հերոսությունները, բայց անցնեմ առաջ, տամ հարցս. ինչի՞ ես քոչարյանին առանձնացնում դաշնակներից: Թե՞ մենակ հերոսների անուններն եք հիշում, որ եղել են այդ կուսակցության անդամներ, իսկ մնացածին, ով ձեռք չի տալիս, չեք նշում, հանում եք:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ինչու՞ եք սարուձոր ընկել, ժողովու՛րդ: Ի՜նչ 100 տարվա կուսակցություն, ի՜նչ Առաջին հանրապետություն, ի՜նչ բան: Էդ մարդիկ հարգելի պատճառներով էլ չկան: Իսկ ցանկացած կուսակցություն բաղկացած է իր *այսօրվա* անդամներից: Առաջարկում եմ կուսակցության գործունեությունը քննարկել վերջին մի տասը-տասնհինգ տարվա կտրվածքով, այլ ոչ թե բզբզել հին մեռելներին ու հին դափնեպսակները: Կոնկրետ հիմա՝ էսօր, ի՞նչ են անում դաշնակները: Օդ են կրակում, դրոշ են վառում, խոստումներ են տալիս... Ի՞նչ:

----------

Kuk (13.01.2009), Nareco (13.01.2009), Zangezur (13.01.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ինչու՞ եք սարուձոր ընկել, ժողովու՛րդ: Ի՜նչ 100 տարվա կուսակցություն, ի՜նչ Առաջին հանրապետություն, ի՜նչ բան: Էդ մարդիկ հարգելի պատճառներով էլ չկան: Իսկ ցանկացած կուսակցություն բաղկացած է իր *այսօրվա* անդամներից: Առաջարկում եմ կուսակցության գործունեությունը քննարկել վերջին մի տասը-տասնհինգ տարվա կտրվածքով, այլ ոչ թե բզբզել հին մեռելներին ու հին դափնեպսակները: Կոնկրետ հիմա՝ էսօր, ի՞նչ են անում դաշնակները: *Օդ են կրակում, դրոշ են վառում, խոստումներ են տալիս...* Ի՞նչ:


Ամենացավալին այն է, որ խոչընդոտում են երկրի բնականոն զարգացմանը:  :Sad:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Մի հարց տամ, մնացածին չեմ էլ անդրադառնում, արդեն մի քանի անգամ ասեցի, մեկա անիմաստ ա արդեն, չկա ոչ մի պատասխան, ցեղասպանության թեման չլիներ, չգիտեմ թե ինչ պետքա անեին դաշնակները, չի էլ հետաքրքրում: Ես ճանաչում եմ Դաշնակցություն կուսակցության հերոսներին, հարգում նրանց հերոսությունները, բայց անցնեմ առաջ, տամ հարցս. ինչի՞ ես քոչարյանին առանձնացնում դաշնակներից: Թե՞ մենակ հերոսների անուններն եք հիշում, որ եղել են այդ կուսակցության անդամներ, իսկ մնացածին, ով ձեռք չի տալիս, չեք նշում, հանում եք:


Քոչարյանը եղել է Հայոց Դաշնակցության գլխավորը?  Եթե, իր ժամանակ, Դաշնակցությունը ակտիվ եր Հայաստանում, դա չի նշանակում որ Քոչարյանը իր ցուցմունքները ստանում եր Սփյուռքից:  Իսկ դու ինչու ես լռում
Լեվոնի կամ Սերժի մասին:  Համոզված եմ, որ քաղաքի պապաի բալաները եվ իրանց հաստավիզ մսագունդերը
Սփյուռքից չէն ժամանել երեկ:
Ես ասացի, որ 16-17 տարվա ընթացքում, շատ ճկուն քաղականություն չէն վարել Դաշնակցության ղեկավարները, բայց տեղական ուժերը, նույնպես ,չէն ման տվել մեր ազգին ձեռքերի վրա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Քոչարյանը եղել է Հայոց Դաշնակցության գլխավորը?  Եթե, իր ժամանակ, Դաշնակցությունը ակտիվ եր Հայաստանում, դա չի նշանակում որ Քոչարյանը իր ցուցմունքները ստանում եր Սփյուռքից:  Իսկ դու ինչու ես լռում
> Լեվոնի կամ Սերժի մասին:  Համոզված եմ, որ քաղաքի պապաի բալաները եվ իրանց հաստավիզ մսագունդերը
> Սփյուռքից չէն ժամանել երեկ:
> Ես ասացի, որ 16-17 տարվա ընթացքում, *շատ ճկուն քաղականություն չէն* վարել Դաշնակցության ղեկավարները, բայց տեղական ուժերը, նույնպես ,չէն ման տվել մեր ազգին ձեռքերի վրա:


«Իշխանական կերակրատաշտից» օգտվելը համարում ես ոչ շատ ճկուն քաղաքականություն՞, հարգելի hetanos:

----------


## Kuk

> Քոչարյանը եղել է Հայոց Դաշնակցության գլխավորը?  Եթե, իր ժամանակ, Դաշնակցությունը ակտիվ եր Հայաստանում, դա չի նշանակում որ Քոչարյանը իր ցուցմունքները ստանում եր Սփյուռքից:  Իսկ դու ինչու ես լռում
> Լեվոնի կամ Սերժի մասին:  Համոզված եմ, որ քաղաքի պապաի բալաները եվ իրանց հաստավիզ մսագունդերը
> Սփյուռքից չէն ժամանել երեկ:
> Ես ասացի, որ 16-17 տարվա ընթացքում, շատ ճկուն քաղականություն չէն վարել Դաշնակցության ղեկավարները, բայց տեղական ուժերը, նույնպես ,չէն ման տվել մեր ազգին ձեռքերի վրա:


Բայց ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր, որ այստեղ խոսվում է, կմ ընդհանրապես` ինչ որ կուսակցության մասին խոսելիս պետք է խոսել քո ասած` գլխավորի մասին, գլխավոր ասելով, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել նկատի ունես կուսակցության նախագահին: Ինչու կուսակցությունը միայն նախագահո՞վ է որոշվում: Եթե չես խոսում դաշնակցության վերջին տասը տասնհինգ տարիների գործունեության մասին, ապա այդ կոնտեքստում չպետք է խոսել նաև սերժի կամ Լևոնի մասին: Եթե խոսում կամ համեմատություն ես անում Լևոնի, սերժի ու դաշնակների մեջ, նրանց անուններն ու գործոիւնեությունը քննարկում եսնույն կոնտեքստում, ապա խոսիր դաշնակների այդ տարիների գործունեության մասին, ոչ թե հարյուր տարի առաջ զոհված ֆիդայիների: Ի՞նչ է անում այսօր դաշնակցույթւոնը, խուսափում եք այս հարցից` տալով մի պրիմիտիվ պատասխան` ակտիվ չի, թքած ունեմ էն քաղաքական կառույցի վրա, որը պետքա նման ծանր իրավիճակում պասիվ լինի: Բա ե՞րբ պետքա ակտիվ լինի, եթե ոչ հիմա: Սպասում են մի հատ նոր ցեղասպանություն լինի, սկսեն դրոշակ վառելը՞, մահ կամ ազատություն գոռալը՞, սփյուռքից փող կլպելը՞: Եթե ակտիվ չեն, ուրեմն սպառվել են, այս իրավիճակում ակտիվ չլինել նշանակում է սպառվել: Ուրեմն մոռանանք նրանց որպես գործող քաղաքական կառույց և հիշենք միայն հարյուր տարի առաջ այդ կուսակցության անդամ հերոսներին, հարգենք նրանց հիշատակը, գնահատենք նրանց հայրենասիրությունը: Այս դեպքում` համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Դավիթ

Ցավալին նա է, որ Դաշնակցությունը չկարողացավ շահել Հայաստանցիների սրտերը վերջի 17 տարում: Դա եմ ես համարում ոչ ճկուն քաղաքականունություն:

----------


## Zangezur

> Քոչարյանը եղել է Հայոց Դաշնակցության գլխավորը?  Եթե, իր ժամանակ, Դաշնակցությունը ակտիվ եր Հայաստանում, դա չի նշանակում որ Քոչարյանը իր ցուցմունքները ստանում եր Սփյուռքից:  Իսկ դու ինչու ես լռում
> Լեվոնի կամ Սերժի մասին:  Համոզված եմ, որ քաղաքի պապաի բալաները եվ իրանց հաստավիզ մսագունդերը
> Սփյուռքից չէն ժամանել երեկ:
> Ես ասացի, որ 16-17 տարվա ընթացքում, շատ ճկուն քաղականություն չէն վարել Դաշնակցության ղեկավարները, բայց տեղական ուժերը, նույնպես ,չէն ման տվել մեր ազգին ձեռքերի վրա:


Ես մեր ազգից բան չեմ հասկանում, անընդհատ փորձում են ըտրություն կատարել չարյաց փոքրագույնից: Ասում ես Լևոնը, Սերժը լավը չեն, դաշնակցությունն էլ լավը չի, բայց նրանից լավնա: Այսպես համեմատությամբ ոչնչի չես հասնի, գուցե նրանք լավանալու միտում չունեն, դուքել պե՞տքա վատը մնաք, բայց նրանցից լավը (քո կարծիքով): :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

> Ցավալին նա է, որ Դաշնակցությունը չկարողացավ շահել Հայաստանցիների սրտերը վերջի 17 տարում: Դա եմ ես համարում ոչ ճկուն քաղաքականունություն:


Սրտերը շահելը ո՞րնա քաղաքականության մեջ: Նոր տերմին ա՞ ի հայտ եկել: Ի՞նչ սիրտ շահելու մասին ա խոսքը: Հլը էսքան ուտում են կերակրատաշտից, սփյուռքին թալանում են, էդ հերիք չի, հիմա էլ պետքա սրտերը շեհե՞ն: Լավա` չեն շահել, որ չեն շահել, սենց օգտվում են բարիքներից, բա որ շահեին` ինչ կանեին:

----------

Zangezur (13.01.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես մեր ազգից բան չեմ հասկանում, անընդհատ փորձում են ըտրություն կատարել չարյաց փոքրագույնից: Ասում ես Լևոնը, Սերժը լավը չեն, դաշնակցությունն էլ լավը չի, բայց նրանից լավնա: Այսպես համեմատությամբ ոչնչի չես հասնի, գուցե նրանք լավանալու միտում չունեն, դուքել պե՞տքա վատը մնաք, բայց նրանցից լավը (քո կարծիքով):


ետ նրանիցա որ քաղաքականության մեջ սաղել վատնեն :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Բայց ինչի՞ց եզրակացրիր, որ այստեղ խոսվում է, կմ ընդհանրապես` ինչ որ կուսակցության մասին խոսելիս պետք է խոսել քո ասած` գլխավորի մասին, գլխավոր ասելով, եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել նկատի ունես կուսակցության նախագահին: Ինչու կուսակցությունը միայն նախագահո՞վ է որոշվում: Եթե չես խոսում դաշնակցության վերջին տասը տասնհինգ տարիների գործունեության մասին, ապա այդ կոնտեքստում չպետք է խոսել նաև սերժի կամ Լևոնի մասին: Եթե խոսում կամ համեմատություն ես անում Լևոնի, սերժի ու դաշնակների մեջ, նրանց անուններն ու գործոիւնեությունը քննարկում եսնույն կոնտեքստում, ապա խոսիր դաշնակների այդ տարիների գործունեության մասին, ոչ թե հարյուր տարի առաջ զոհված ֆիդայիների: Ի՞նչ է անում այսօր դաշնակցույթւոնը, խուսափում եք այս հարցից` տալով մի պրիմիտիվ պատասխան` ակտիվ չի, թքած ունեմ էն քաղաքական կառույցի վրա, որը պետքա նման ծանր իրավիճակում պասիվ լինի: Բա ե՞րբ պետքա ակտիվ լինի, եթե ոչ հիմա: Սպասում են մի հատ նոր ցեղասպանություն լինի, սկսեն դրոշակ վառելը՞, մահ կամ ազատություն գոռալը՞, սփյուռքից փող կլպելը՞: Եթե ակտիվ չեն, ուրեմն սպառվել են, այս իրավիճակում ակտիվ չլինել նշանակում է սպառվել: Ուրեմն մոռանանք նրանց որպես գործող քաղաքական կառույց և հիշենք միայն հարյուր տարի առաջ այդ կուսակցության անդամ հերոսներին, հարգենք նրանց հիշատակը, գնահատենք նրանց հայրենասիրությունը: Այս դեպքում` համաձայն եմ:


Ես որոշ չափով համաձայն եմ ձեր: Ես կուսակցական անդամ չէմ, բայց ինձ թվում է անարդար, երբ պատմական անցյալը այդ կուսակցության հանվում է աճուրդի:

----------


## Zangezur

Ինչքան շատ եք փորձում գովել դաշնակցությանը, այդքանել շատ ծաղրուծանակի եք ենթարկում այդ կուսակցությանը ու նույնիսկ ձեզ, որովհետև ձեր չհիմնավորված ասածների դեմ կա հիմնավորված փաստարկներ:  Արդեն կարելիա էս թեմայով դիսերտացիա պաշտպանել

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ցավալին նա է, որ Դաշնակցությունը չկարողացավ շահել Հայաստանցիների սրտերը վերջի 17 տարում: Դա եմ ես համարում ոչ ճկուն քաղաքականունություն:


Դե, շահելու համար պետք է լինել գոնե մի քիչ սկզբունքային քաղաքականությունում: Բայց այսօր նրանք ընդամենը իրենց նեղ անձնական շահերով են առաջնորդվում: ԱԺ-ում խմբակցությունն էլ վեր է ածվել ամորֆ զանգվածի՝ կառավարության բոլոր որոշումներին միայն«կողմ» քվեարկողների:
Շա~տ մեղմ եմ գրել::Ճ

----------


## Դավիթ

Չեմ հասկանում, ամեն մի գրած թերմինը պետք է բացատրվի? Սիրտ շահել քաղաքականութջան մեջ=Լինել ժողովուրդի կողքին, թէ լավ թէ վատ ժամանակ:

----------


## Zangezur

Մեր դաշնակ ծանոթներից մեկը դաշնակցության գումը անվանում էր ԳՈՄ :LOL: 
Նաև լսել եմ, որ Հրանտի հայրը տղայի մտքերը չի կիսել և ամեն անգամ այցելեով դաշնակցություն հրապարակային բոլորին քրֆումա եղել, բայց չեմ կարա հաստատեմ:

----------


## Kuk

> Չեմ հասկանում, ամեն մի գրած թերմինը պետք է բացատրվի? Սիրտ շահել քաղաքականութջան մեջ=Լինել ժողովուրդի կողքին, թէ լավ թէ վատ ժամանակ:


Չէ, ուղղակի լավ կլինի այնպես արտահայտվել, որ հստակ լինի, ոչ թե երկու կարծիք. կարդացողը չսկսի ենթադրել, թե ինչ է ուզում ասել հեղինակը: Իսկ սիրտ շահելու մասին մի երկու բառ էլ ասեմ ու էսօրվա համար էս թեման հերիք ա :LOL:  Թող նախ փորձեն շահել իրենց կուսակցության անդամների սրտերը, նոր անցնեն ժողովրդի սրտերին:

----------


## Norton

> Մեր դաշնակ ծանոթներից մեկը դաշնակցության գումը անվանում էր ԳՈՄ
> Նաև լսել եմ, որ Հրանտի հայրը տղայի մտքերը չի կիսել և ամեն անգամ այցելեով դաշնակցություն հրապարակային բոլորին քրֆումա եղել, բայց չեմ կարա հաստատեմ:


Bajc չգիտես խի կարգավիճակդ դաշնակների լոզունգնա :Think:

----------


## Դավիթ

Զանգեզուր, եթե դու ուշադիր կարդաս իմ գրածները, ապա կտեսնես վոր ես բարեխոսում եմ Դաշանկցությանու մինչեվ Սովետի անկումը:

----------


## Norton

> Զանգեզուր, եթե դու ուշադիր կարդաս իմ գրածները, ապա կտեսնես վոր ես բարեխոսում եմ Դաշանկցությանու մինչեվ Սովետի անկումը:


Minչև սովետի անկումը ՝ դաշնակների գործունեության մասին կարդա թեմայի սկզբում տեղադրված ծավալուն հոդվածը :Wink:

----------


## Դավիթ

Կուկ, Բարդ հարցերին միշտ մի քանի տեսակետով են մոտենում, ոչ թե թուր հանել եվ գլուխ կտրել:

----------


## Kuk

> Minչև սովետի անկումը ՝ դաշնակների գործունեության մասին կարդա թեմայի սկզբում տեղադրված ծավալուն հոդվածը


Իսկ վերջին ժամանակաշջանում` հատկապես վերջին նախագահական ընտրությունների մասին այստեղ  http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=20453

----------


## Դավիթ

> Bajc չգիտես խի կարգավիճակդ դաշնակների լոզունգնա


Պատրիկ Հենրին ել ուներ այդ լոզունգից Ամերիկյան ռեվոլյուցիայի ժամանակ: Տարածված թերմին է:

----------


## Zangezur

> Զանգեզուր, եթե դու ուշադիր կարդաս իմ գրածները, ապա կտեսնես վոր ես բարեխոսում եմ Դաշանկցությանու մինչեվ Սովետի անկումը:


Ես չեմ խոսում անցյալի դաշնակցության մասին, ես խոսում եմ ներկայիս դաշնկցության մասին, որոնք իրարից էապես տարբերվում են, գովել մինչև Սովետի անկումը դաշնակցության գործունեությունը դու ինքըստինքյան գովում ես ներկայիս դաշնակցությունը, օգտագործում ես դաշնակցության անցյալը, որը նաև շատ մութ է, որպես քողարկես ներկայիս դաշնակցության դեպքը: Եթե դու սա չես ցանկանում, ապա քո արածը  և ասածները տանում են դրան: Եկեք ներկայիս դաշնակցության անունը փոխենք, ասենք դաշնակթութուն, ու նոր սկսենք քննարկումը, որ իրար հասկանանք, տենանք ով ինչա ուզում ասի, թե իրանից ինչա ներկայացնում հիմա,ոչ թե անցյալում: Անցյալի փոքրիկ սիրուն աղջիկը հիմա դարձել է անառակ, բայց ախր ինքը շատ խելոքա եղել,  բարի մարդա եղել, իրան կյանքում չի վաճառել մինչ 15 տարեկանը, արդյոք սա մեզ տալիս է օբյեկտիվ հիմք ներկայիս այդ կնոջը չանվանելու անառակ: Հարցիս պատասխանեք

----------


## Դավիթ

Դա նշանակում է, որ մենք մինչեվ հիմա պետք ե համարենք եվրոպացիներին վայրագներ: Աղչիկը կարող է լինել անառակ, բայց անցյալը մնում է անցյալ:
Այդքան ատելությամբ եք լցված Դաշակցության հանդեպ, որ չեք տարբերում անցյալը ներկայից? :Think:

----------

ԿԳԴ (13.01.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դա նշանակում է, որ մենք մինչեվ հիմա պետք ե համարենք եվրոպացիներին վայրագներ: Աղչիկը կարող է լինել անառակ, բայց անցյալը մնում է անցյալ:
> Այդքան ատելությամբ եք լցված Դաշակցության հանդեպ, որ չեք տարբերում անցյալը ներկայից?


Եղբա՛յր, անցյալը ինձ ի՞նչ: Հա՛, առաջ խոտն էլ էր ավելի կանաչ, մանդարիններն էլ՝ ավելի քաղցր, է բա հետո՞: Հիմա՛ ենք, չէ՞ ապրում: Իմ իմացած դաշնակցությունը ոչ հարյուր տարի առաջվանն ա, ոչ էլ՝ հիսուն. էսօրվա աչքիս դեմի դաշնակցությունն ա: Ու իրանց քայլերը հատ առ հատ տեսել եմ ու տեսնում եմ:

----------


## Nareco

> Դա նշանակում է, որ մենք մինչեվ հիմա պետք ե համարենք եվրոպացիներին վայրագներ: Աղչիկը կարող է լինել անառակ, բայց անցյալը մնում է անցյալ:
> Այդքան ատելությամբ եք լցված Դաշակցության հանդեպ, որ չեք տարբերում անցյալը ներկայից?


Մեկ հարց.
Դաշնակցության համար ո՞ր ժամանակաշրջանն է բնութագրվում ամենից դրական, ու ամենից բացասական: 
Հ.գ. Հասկանում եմ, որ միանշանակ ոչինչ լինել չի կարող կուզենայի դա ևս քննարկեինք:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Եղբա՛յր, անցյալը ինձ ի՞նչ: Հա՛, առաջ խոտն էլ էր ավելի կանաչ, մանդարիններն էլ՝ ավելի քաղցր, է բա հետո՞: Հիմա՛ ենք, չէ՞ ապրում: Իմ իմացած դաշնակցությունը ոչ հարյուր տարի առաջվանն ա, ոչ էլ՝ հիսուն. էսօրվա աչքիս դեմի դաշնակցությունն ա: Ու իրանց քայլերը հատ առ հատ տեսել եմ ու տեսնում եմ:


Հայկօ, գիտեմ Ամերիկայի հետ պրոբլեմներ ունես:  :Smile:  Բայց մի օրինակ: Այստեղի Դեմոկրատական պարտիան ժամանակին դեմ էր իտեգրացիային հարաֆում: 1964 թվականից, դերերը փոխվեցին, դեմոկրատների եվ ռեսպուբլիկացիների միջեվ: է ինչ, ամեն ինչ պետք է մոռանալ, եվ ասել, որ Լինկոլնը դեմ չէր ստրկատիրությանը, քանի վոր հիմիկվա ռեսպուբլիկացիները ռասիստական տենդեցիա ունեն?

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկօ, գիտեմ Ամերիկայի հետ պրոբլեմներ ունես:  Բայց մի օրինակ: Այստեղի Դեմոկրատական պարտիան ժամանակին դեմ էր իտեգրացիային հարաֆում: 1964 թվականից, դերերը փոխվեցին, դեմոկրատների եվ ռեսպուբլիկացիների միջեվ: է ինչ, ամեն ինչ պետք է մոռանալ, եվ ասել, որ Լինկոլնը դեմ չէր ստրկատիրությանը, քանի վոր հիմիկվա ռեսպուբլիկացիները ռասիստական տենդեցիա ունեն?


Որտեղի՞ց գիտես... Ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ, ի՞նչ բան...  :Shok:  Ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը:

*hetanos*, ես հիմա՛ եմ ապրում: Պատմափիլիսոփայական երկ գրելու մտադրություն չունեմ, հինգ հարյուր տարի էլ չեմ կարող սպասել՝ տեսնելու համար, թե ոնց է ՀՅԴ-ն Ստամբուլը դարձնում արյան ծով: Ինձ, որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացու, հետաքրքրում ա էստեղն ու էսօրը: Իսկ էսօր տեսնում եմ, որ էդ կուսակցությունը երկերեսանի, սապոնվող, քամակը իշխանություններին դեմ տվող կուսակցություն ա, որ ամեն ինչ անում ա՝ իրանց Բյուրօն անսասան պահելու համար, ընդհուպ մինչև մարտի մեկի զոհերի դիակների վրայով քայլելը: Հա՛, լավ են խոսում, հա՛, ճիշտ են երբեմն ասում, բայց էդ ու՞մ ա պետք: Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը վեր էր կենում ԱԺ ամբիոնից մի հատ բոցաշունչ ճառ էր ասում, դնում կանկրետնի հիմնավորում էր (ընդ որում՝ լրիվ ճիշտ ու խելացի փաստարկներով), թե ինչու՞ իրենք բոլորը պետք է դեմ քվերակեն տվյալ նախագծին (ցանկացած նախագիծ), ու հետո դնում էին սաղ խմբակցությունով կո՛ղմ էին քվեարկում՝ հենց իրա գլխավորությամբ: Կամ մինչև ընտրությունները ի՞նչ էին ասում: Բա հիմա՞: Էդքան խոսում են Հայաստանի ու ազատագրման մասին. մեկը մի անգամ նշել ա՞, թե էդ ու՛մ օրոք են հայերը գրավել Ղարաբաղն ու յոթ շրջանները:

Չէ՜, դաշնակներից շատերը, իհարկե, լավ, ազնիվ մարդիկ են, բայց մի հատ խոշոր ու անուղղելի թերություն ունեն՝ *դաշնակ են*:

----------

Kuk (13.01.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Դաշնակցությունը 3 կիսատ համալսարանական կրթություն ունեցող ուսանողների կողմից ստեղծված նացիոնալ-սոցիալիստական տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն է (հիշեք ինչից մահացավ նրանց հիմնադիրներից մեկը). նրանք իրենց վրա վերցրին թրքահայության փրկության գործը և բոլորս գիտենք թե դա ինչ վերջաբան ունեցավ. 18-20 թվերի նրանց հիմնած Հայաստանին բոլորս ենք ծանոթ. Դրոյի քաջագործությունները Հիտլերի հետ առանձնակի փայլ է գցում նրանց հեղինակության վրա. նրանք արտասահմանում Հայ Դատի պաշտպանը *չեն* պարզապես նրանք  բոլորից բարձր են գոռում. 50-ականների հայ-հայկական ջարդերը Բեյրութում, *"ով դաշնակցական չէ, հայ չէ"* լոզունգը առանձնակի պեճախոսությամբ է նկարագրում նրանց "հ(վ)այրենասիրությունը". "ես նախ դաշնակցական եմ հետո հայ" դաշնակ բյուրոյականի մտքի գոհարներից (ԱՄՆ)…"Դաշնակցությունն այլևս Հայաստանում անելիք չունի"

ևս մի խնդրանք. դաշնակներին խնդրում եմ *Անդրանիկի անունը բերանները չառնել* դուք դրա բարոյական իրավունքը չունեք, դուք դա շատ լավ գիտեք ու միամիտ մի ձևացեք

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Դավիթ

> Դաշնակցությունը 3 կիսատ համալսարանական կրթություն ունեցող ուսանողների կողմից ստեղծված նացիոնալ-սոցիալիստական տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն է (հիշեք ինչից մահացավ նրանց հիմնադիրներից մեկը). նրանք իրենց վրա վերցրին թրքահայության փրկության գործը և բոլորս գիտենք թե դա ինչ վերջաբան ունեցավ. 18-20 թվերի նրանց հիմնած Հայաստանին բոլորս ենք ծանոթ. Դրոյի քաջագործությունները Հիտլերի հետ առանձնակի փայլ է գցում նրանց հեղինակության վրա. նրանք արտասահմանում Հայ Դատի պաշտպանը *չեն* պարզապես նրանք  բոլորից բարձր են գոռում. 50-ականների հայ-հայկական ջարդերը Բեյրութում, *"ով դաշնակցական չէ, հայ չէ"* լոզունգը առանձնակի պեճախոսությամբ է նկարագրում նրանց "հ(վ)այրենասիրությունը". "ես նախ դաշնակցական եմ հետո հայ" դաշնակ բյուրոյականի մտքի գոհարներից (ԱՄՆ)…"Դաշնակցությունն այլևս Հայաստանում անելիք չունի"
> 
> ևս մի խնդրանք. դաշնակներին խնդրում եմ *Անդրանիկի անունը բերանները չառնել* դուք դրա բարոյական իրավունքը չունեք, դուք դա շատ լավ գիտեք ու միամիտ մի ձևացեք



Իսկ օվ է ձեր կարծիքով Հայ դատի պաշտպան եղել այսքան տարի արտասահմանում, կոմունիստները ,հնչակները թէ հհշ-ականները?  Անդրանիկի անունն ել ինչու չպետք է ասվի? ժամանակին եղել է դաշնակ, հետո լքել, բայց իր բոլոր հաջողությունները եղել են Դաշնակցական ժամանակաշրջանում:  
Ցավալին նա է, որ չհամաձայնվելով Հայ կուսակցություններից մեկի հետ, դուք պատրաստ եք վտարելու իրենց հայրենի հողից և ցեխը գցելու բոլոր դրական ատրիբուտները, որ Դաշնակցական կուսակցությունը հատուցեց Հայուությանը Սփյուռքում վերջի 80 տարվա ընթացքում:

----------


## Դավիթ

> Որտեղի՞ց գիտես... Ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ, ի՞նչ բան...  Ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը:
> 
> *hetanos*, ես հիմա՛ եմ ապրում: Պատմափիլիսոփայական երկ գրելու մտադրություն չունեմ, հինգ հարյուր տարի էլ չեմ կարող սպասել՝ տեսնելու համար, թե ոնց է ՀՅԴ-ն Ստամբուլը դարձնում արյան ծով: Ինձ, որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացու, հետաքրքրում ա էստեղն ու էսօրը: Իսկ էսօր տեսնում եմ, որ էդ կուսակցությունը երկերեսանի, սապոնվող, քամակը իշխանություններին դեմ տվող կուսակցություն ա, որ ամեն ինչ անում ա՝ իրանց Բյուրօն անսասան պահելու համար, ընդհուպ մինչև մարտի մեկի զոհերի դիակների վրայով քայլելը: Հա՛, լավ են խոսում, հա՛, ճիշտ են երբեմն ասում, բայց էդ ու՞մ ա պետք: Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը վեր էր կենում ԱԺ ամբիոնից մի հատ բոցաշունչ ճառ էր ասում, դնում կանկրետնի հիմնավորում էր (ընդ որում՝ լրիվ ճիշտ ու խելացի փաստարկներով), թե ինչու՞ իրենք բոլորը պետք է դեմ քվերակեն տվյալ նախագծին (ցանկացած նախագիծ), ու հետո դնում էին սաղ խմբակցությունով կո՛ղմ էին քվեարկում՝ հենց իրա գլխավորությամբ: Կամ մինչև ընտրությունները ի՞նչ էին ասում: Բա հիմա՞: Էդքան խոսում են Հայաստանի ու ազատագրման մասին. մեկը մի անգամ նշել ա՞, թե էդ ու՛մ օրոք են հայերը գրավել Ղարաբաղն ու յոթ շրջանները:
> 
> Չէ՜, դաշնակներից շատերը, իհարկե, լավ, ազնիվ մարդիկ են, բայց մի հատ խոշոր ու անուղղելի թերություն ունեն՝ *դաշնակ են*:


Դե մի տեղ գրել էիր, որ ինչ որ բան էիր փաթաթում մի քանի երկրների վրա: :Smile: 
Ես միայն գիտեմ, որ ամեն կուսակացություն ունի բարցրունքային եվ անդունդային պահեր: Կուսակցությունը եվ իր անդամները շատ ավելի կարեվոր են քան կուսակցական ղեկավարները: Պլատֆորմը կարող է վերափոխվել, ղեկավարները վտարվեն, բայց այդ կուսակցությունը միշտ ել կմնա մեր պատմության էջերում,  որպես մեծ դրական
ուժ Սփյուռքում:

----------


## Քամի

Շոկի մեջ են 




> Դաշնակցականները, պարզվում է, շոկի մեջ են հայտնվել Տիգրան Սարգսյանի հետ հանդիպման արդյունքում, երբ նրանից լսել են, որ Թուրքիան կարող է Հայաստանում ներդրումներ անել։ Կարող ենք գրազ գալ, որ իշխանությունները շատ արագ կգտնեն այդ շոկից դաշնակցականներին դուրս բերելու ելք։ Բանն այն է, որ Դաշնակցությունը շոկի մեջ կմնա այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ իշխանությունները հստակ չեն ցույց տա, թե որքա՞ն է լինելու թուրքական ներդրումներից Դաշնակցության փայը։ Երբ այդ փայը հեղափոխականների համար պարզ դառնա, նրանք, անկասկած, դուրս կգան շոկից անմիջապես, առանց ավելորդ խոսքերի ու հարցերի։ 
> Այնպես որ, իշխանություններին ամենևին էլ չի մտահոգի, որ 119-ամյա կուսակցությունը նման ծանր վիճակի մեջ է։ Ոչ դաշնակցականների համար է նմանօրինակ շոկը նոր, ոչ էլ իշխանությունների։ Իշխանություններն անգիր գիտեն դաշնակցականներին շոկից դուրս բերելու և միջոցները, և այդ միջոցների չափը։


թերթ

----------


## yerevakluram

ՀՅԴ Գերագույն մարմնի անդամ Արմեն Ռուստամյանը քիչ առաջ լրագրողներին հայտարարել է, որ ՀՅԴ դուրս է գալիս իշխանական կոալիցիայից` հրաժարվելով քաղաքական և հայեցողական բոլոր պաշտոններից: 
Արմեն Ռուստամյանը հայտարարել է նաև, որ իրենք դառնում են ընդդիմություն ու լիարժեք այլընտրանք ընդդիմությանը:

----------


## Gayl

Ընտրություններից առաջ միշտ էլ տենցա վարվում,շակալների հավաքածույա:

----------

Ariadna (27.04.2009), Kuk (27.04.2009), ministr (27.04.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Marduk

լավ ա լավ

Նաև պետք է մի լավ միտինգ որտեղ պետք է դատափետվի այս խայտառակ ուրացման քաղաքականությունը

ՀԱԿ-ն էլ թող թասիբի ընկնի ու հայտարարի ավելի կոշտ միջոցներ, ասենք քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն:

*Սերժը ազգովի բոլորիս տանում է նոր պատերազմի ու ողբերգության:*   Պետք է կասեցվի այս գահավիժումը:

Պայքար պայքար միչև հաղթանակ

----------


## Kuk

> լավ ա լավ
> 
> Նաև պետք է մի լավ միտինգ որտեղ պետք է դատափետվի այս խայտառակ ուրացման քաղաքականությունը
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ն էլ թող թասիբի ընկնի ու հայտարարի ավելի կոշտ միջոցներ, ասենք քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն:
> 
> *Սերժը ազգովի բոլորիս տանում է նոր պատերազմի ու ողբերգության:*   Պետք է կասեցվի այս գահավիժումը:
> 
> Պայքար պայքար միչև հաղթանակ


Մնում ա ՀԱԿ-ը նայի դաշնակներին ու թասիբի ընկնի :LOL:  Ծիծաղելի ա, Մարդուկ ջան, անկեղծ եմ ասում:

----------

Ariadna (27.04.2009), Nareco (27.04.2009), Norton (27.04.2009), Արտիստ (27.04.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

Մենք Ռուբէն Երիտասարդական Միութեանս անդամները դատապարտում ենք ապրիլի 22-ին Հայաստանի եւ թուրքիայի արտգործ նախարարների միատեղ յայտարարութիւնը, գտնելով որ այս քայլը համարւում է դաւաճանութիւն եւ թիկունքից հարւած սեփական ժողովրդի հանդէպ, պահանջում ենք անհապաղ դադարեցնել այս գործընթացքը , հնարաւոր չէ հարաբերութիւններ ստղծել սեփական ժողովրդին մոռանալով, հարաբերութիւններ ստեղծել ազգային արժէքների հաշւին, ոտնահարելով դրանց եւ հատկապէս պահանջատիրութեան հարցը մոռացութեան ենթարկելով, երկու օր մնացաց Հայոց Ցեղասպանութեան զոհերի յիշատակման օրւան հրատարակել այսպիսի նենգ յայտարարութիւն:
 Ոչ մի զիջում, Ոչ մի նահանջ Պահանջում են ճանաչում Պահանջում ենք հատուցում 

*

*

----------


## Rammer

> լավ ա լավ
> 
> Նաև պետք է մի լավ միտինգ որտեղ պետք է դատափետվի այս խայտառակ ուրացման քաղաքականությունը
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ն էլ թող թասիբի ընկնի ու հայտարարի ավելի կոշտ միջոցներ, ասենք քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն:
> 
> *Սերժը ազգովի բոլորիս տանում է նոր պատերազմի ու ողբերգության:*   Պետք է կասեցվի այս գահավիժումը:
> 
> Պայքար պայքար միչև հաղթանակ


Իսկ դու անձամբ` ֆիզիկապես ներկա կլինես այդ միտինգին?

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

հըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըը :Shok:  տեսաաաաա՞ք, այ մալադեց, Դաշնակցությունը միշտ էլ բարձրության վրա է, ո՞նց միանգամից դարձան ընդդիմություն, բառացիորեն րոպեների  ընթացքում, այ Արմեն Ռուստամյանը հայտարարեց՝ ու դարձան։ Տենց կտրուկ մեկ էլ դոլարի կուրսն է փոխվում, կայծակը սրանց դեմ հոգնած լամպուշկա է թվում։ Մենակ չհասկացանք, թե ինչի է դառնում ընդդիմություն, մարդամեկը կես տարուց ավել  լկստվում է թուրքերի հետ, հայտարարություններն ու մոտիվներն էլ էն գլխից պարզ էին, սրանք նոոոոոոր միթի են ընկել… փիթի… Դե դեմը ընտրություններ են, իսկ մեր փառապանծ իշխանությունները դհոլ–մհոլի, իդիոտի ու ԱԽՔ–ի պակասություն ունեն։ Նոր քաղաքական տերմին է պետք մտցնել՝ պուտացիա (քաղաքական կուսակցության օգտագործումը ինտիմ և այլ ստոր նպատակներով)։

----------

Ariadna (27.04.2009), Chuk (27.04.2009), Kuk (27.04.2009), murmushka (27.04.2009), Nareco (27.04.2009), Norton (27.04.2009), Rammer (27.04.2009), Rammstein (27.04.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Հայկօ (27.04.2009), Ռուֆուս (27.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էս ֆոկուսներով հլա հույս ունեն որևէ մեկին խաբել? 
Միգուցե էս անգամ էլ պետք ա խաբել էն սփյուռքահային, որ փողա նվիրաբերում իրանց որ կռիվ անեն Հայ Դատի, Ցեղասպանության համար. ու մեկ էլ հոպ, էն կառավարությունը, որի անդամն են նաև դաշնակները, որոշում ա Թուրքիայի հետ քիրվայություն անել: Դե արի էդքանից հետո բարոն Փոլ Բրդուճպեճիկյանին համոզի որ փող տա.. Առռռը հա թե կտա: Իսկ սենց գոնե կասեն մենք համաձայն չէինք դրա համար էլ դուրս եկանք: Մի կողմից էլ էս ընտրությունները, բա մի հատ չհիշեն իրանց ազգային ԿԱՌՒՑՈՂԱԿԱՆ կուսակցություն լինելը: Հետո կոալիցիա մտնելը հա էլ կա: 
Տեսնենք էն փիսոն (ածականը` առյուծ), երբա դառնում ընդդիմադիր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Նոր քաղաքական տերմին է պետք մտցնել՝ պուտացիա (քաղաքական կուսակցության օգտագործումը ինտիմ և այլ ստոր նպատակներով)։


ՀՅԴ դեպքում լավ էլ հնչում ա - Գերագույն Մարմնի պուտացիա:

----------

Rammer (27.04.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Հայկօ (27.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՀԱԿ-ն էլ թող թասիբի ընկնի ու հայտարարի ավելի կոշտ միջոցներ, ասենք քաղաքացիական անհնազանդություն:


Չէ, թող թասիբի ընկնի ու հայտարարի ոչ թե Ստամբուլը արյան ծովի մեջ, այլ Ստամբուլն ու Անկարան միասին, Իզմիրն էլ, եթե ժամանակ ունենանք: 

Ընկեր էս ինչ ես ասում ? ՀԱԿ-ը թասիբի ընկնի: Լավ որ չասեցիր, թասիբի ընկնի հայտարարի, որ ինքն էլ ա ընդդիմություն:

----------


## dvgray

դաշնակները ցուբցվանգի մեջ են: դրսից տապոռում են, ներսից գետնից լրիվ կտրվել են ու օդի մեջ են: ստիպված քայլ է, որ գոնե գլխից չզրկվեն:
… 
իսկ ինչ՞ է լինելու դաշնակներ "օբեկտների" վիճակը  :Think: :

----------


## Marduk

ՀԱԿ-ին չեր խանգարի այնպիսի քայլեր աներ որ հստակ երևար որ նա կոշտ ընդդիմություն է այլ ոչ թե զբաղված է ժամանակ սպանելով մինչև տեսնեն էս Սերժիկը երբ է ծախում երկիրը որ գան ասեն թե ծախեց:

   ՀԱԿ-ը ներկա դրությամբ զբաղված է ժամավաճառությամբ ու Դաշնակների հայտնվելը ընդդիմադիր դաշտում հուսով եմ կստիպի նրանց ավելի կոշտ դառնան այլ ոչ թե մարդկանց գլուխ հարդուկեն սահմանադրական ուղիների նրբությւոնների մասին:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: «Դաշնակցությունը դարձավ ընդդիմություն» և  «Դաշնակցությունը ազգային կուսակցություն, թե՞ ՄԻՖ» թեմաները միավորվել են ընդհանուր՝ «Հայ Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցություն»  վերնագրի ներքո:*

----------

Chuk (27.04.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Ռամմեռ

Այսօր ամենակարևորը Սերժի հեռացումն է, դրա համար պետք են և՜ միտինգներ, և՜ պայքարի այլ միջոցներ:  Ես արդեն ասել եմ ու եթե դու դա լավ չպատկերացրիր ապա նորից կրկնեմ միայն միտինգով չենք կարա Սերժից ազատվել 

Պետք է պայքարի ավելի կոշտ ձևեր:

Պարզ բան չեմ ասու՞մ թե ընդունակ չեք մարդու խոսքերը նորմալ հասկանալ եթե տվյալ մարդը լևոնապաշտությամբ չի տառապում:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամմեռ
> 
> Այսօր ամենակարևորը Սերժի հեռացումն է, դրա համար պետք են և՜ միտինգներ, և՜ պայքարի այլ միջոցներ:  Ես արդեն ասել եմ ու եթե դու դա լավ չպատկերացրիր ապա նորից կրկնեմ միայն միտինգով չենք կարա Սերժից ազատվել 
> 
> Պետք է պայքարի ավելի կոշտ ձևեր:
> 
> Պարզ բան չեմ ասու՞մ թե ընդունակ չեք մարդու խոսքերը նորմալ հասկանալ եթե տվյալ մարդը լևոնապաշտությամբ չի տառապում:


Մարդուկ դու ասում ես պետք է միտինգ անել...ես ել նորմալ հարցնում եմ` դու կգաս այդ միտինգին թե ոչ?????...հարցի պատասխանի համար կա երկու տարբերակ

Ա Այո
Բ. Ոչ

50/50 տարբերակ ցավոք չկա...

----------


## Լեո

Ֆսյո՞, գեյմ օվե՞ռ, թե՞ էլի պաուզայի կնոբկեն են սեղմել :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Ֆսյո՞, գեյմ օվե՞ռ, թե՞ էլի պաուզայի կնոբկեն են սեղմել


Գուշակի մեկ փորձով  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Գուշակի մեկ փորձով


Էլի «պապայի» սիրած գո՞վնդն են քաշում :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Էլի «պապայի» սիրած գո՞վնդն են քաշում


Լեո ջան, կարմիր կովն իր կաշին չի փոխում, իսկ սրանք բոլորն էսօր մի գերխնդիր ունեն, քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում փորձել նվազեցնել ՀԱԿ-ի ձեները  :LOL: 
Թե չէ ցեղասպանությու՜ն, ֆլա՜ն, ֆստա՜ն...

Ի դեպ, իրենք են նպաստել էդ «ճանապարհային քարտեզի» ընդունմանը, նաև իրենք: Թող իզուր գլուխ չհարթուկեն  :Wink:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լեո ջան, կարմիր կովն իր կաշին չի փոխում, իսկ սրանք բոլորն էսօր մի գերխնդիր ունեն, քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում փորձել նվազեցնել ՀԱԿ-ի ձեները 
> Թե չէ ցեղասպանությու՜ն, ֆլա՜ն, ֆստա՜ն...
> 
> Ի դեպ, իրենք են նպաստել էդ «ճանապարհային քարտեզի» ընդունմանը, նաև իրենք: Թող իզուր գլուխ չհարթուկեն


Ապեր, դաշնակցությունը, ինչպես ցանկացած նամուսով մարմնավաճառ, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ զբաղվում է իր արտաքին տեսքի բարելավմամբ - պլաստիկ վիրահատություն, սիլիկոնային կրծքեր, մարգարտե ատամնաշար … 
Ուղակի թարսի պես մեր երկրում դեռ լիքը մարդի կան, որոնք մարմնավաճառ ընտրելիս, ներողություն արտահայտության համար, ընտրում են պառվաբոզերին՝ հարյուրամյա ավանդական պատմությամբ, բայց մեծ աշխատանքային փորձով: Կարճ ասած, ճաշակին ընկեր չկա:

----------

Nareco (27.04.2009), voter (02.05.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Հայկօ (27.04.2009), Նորմարդ (27.04.2009), Ռուֆուս (27.04.2009), Ֆրեյա (27.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գալուստը իհարկը անմեղսունակ անձնավորություն է, բայց անկախ իրանից մեկ ու մեջ ճիծտ բաներ ա ասում: 




> Առանց ՀՅԴ-ի` չի± թուլանա կոալիցիան:
> 
> - Չեմ կարծում, որ թուլանալու խնդիր կա: Քաղաքական դաշտը ավելի կհզորանա, քանի որ վերջին հաշվով այս համապետական ընտրություններից հետո չձեւավորվեց մեր երկրի համար անհրաժեշտ քաղաքական ընդդիմություն: Կարծում եմ, որպես դասական կուսակցություն, ավելի կոռեկտ, ավելի նպատակային գործընթաց կունենա ՀՅԴ-ն: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ, պետության համար անհրաժեշտ է, որ ունենա եւ ուժեղ իշխանություն, եւ ուժեղ ընդդիմություն:
> 
> - Այսինքն` ուզում եք ասել, որ մինչեւ հիմա ընդդիմություն չի եղե±լ:
> 
> - Ես միշտ էլ ասել եմ, որ դա ընդդիմություն չէ, այլ` մեզ համար անհասկանալի գործողությունների ինչ-որ ծրագրերով դեգերում են փողոցներում: Ես կարծում եմ, դաշնակցության ֆորմատը ավելի լավ կաշխատի:


Մարդը փաստացի հայտարարում է, որ Դաշնակցությանը համատեղ որոշմամբ գործուղել են մի քանի ամսով ընդդիմություն աշխատելու: Խոպան: Թրաֆիկինգ:

----------

Արշակ (27.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու հիմա մի հատ նայեք Դաշնակցության Գերագույն Մարմնի հայտարարությունը: Մառազմ:



> Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը հայտարարում է քաղաքական կոալիցիային իր մասնակցությունը դադարեցնելու մասին։
> Նկատի ունենալով խնդրի քաղաքական նշանակությունը, հանրային հնչեղությունը եւ հետեւանքները՝ անհրաժեշտ ենք համարում պարզաբանել այս քայլի պատճառները։
> 
> Նախ՝ ՀՅԴ-ն կոալիցիային մաս կազմեց նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո երկրում ստեղծված ճգնաժամը, հայկական երկու պետությունների անկախությանն ու անվտանգությանն ուղղված ռազմաքաղաքական սպառնալիքները միասնական ուժերով հաղթահարելու եւ համակարգված բարեփոխումներ իրականացնելու նպատակադրումով։
> 
> Այս ընթացքում որոշակի հաջողություններ արձանագրվեցին, *սակայն անհաղթահարելի սկզբունքային տարաձայնություն առաջացավ արտաքին քաղաքականության ուղեգծի շուրջ։* 
> 
> Մենք մշտապես համոզված ենք եղել, որ պետության ազգային անվտանգության ռազմավարական ուղղություններից մեկը  Հայոց ցեղասպանության համընդհանուր, մասնավորապես՝ Թուրքիայի կողմից ճանաչումն ու դատապարտումն է։ Սա դիտարկվել է ոչ միայն պատմական արդարության վերականգնման, այլեւ տարածաշրջանում փոխադարձ վստահության մթնոլորտի բարելավման եւ ապագայում նման ոճիրների կանխարգելման համատեքստում։ Այս առումով, ինչպես արդեն հայտարարել ենք, մեզ համար անընդունելի ու դատապարտելի էր ապրիլի 24-ի անմիջական նախօրեին եւ Թուրքիայի ղեկավարների հակահայկական, նախապայմաններ թելադրող կեցվածքների համատեքստում Հայաստանի ու Թուրքիայի արտգործնախարարությունների համատեղ հայտարարության ընդունումը։ Ունենք նաեւ սկզբունքային տարաձայնություններ Հայաստան-Թուրքիա բանակցություններում արծարծվող որոշ դրույթների  վերաբերյալ ՀՀ-ի իշխանությունների դիրքորոշման հարցում։ Այդ դրույթների  վերաբերյալ ամբողջական տեսակետները կարտահայտենք դրանց հրապարակային քննարկումների ժամանակ։
> 
> ...


Մի հատ ով կբացատրի, էտ արտաքին քաղաքական տարաձայնության ու էս չորս կետերի միջև կապը որն ա: Էս նո՞ր են ուզում էտ ամեն ինչով զբաղվեն: Արա բա էս ու՞ր էիք:

----------


## Վիշապ

Դաշնակցությունը եթե հայտնում է իր անհամաձայնությունը Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականությանը, ապա պետք է հիմնավորի իր տեսակետը, հավաքի համակիրներին ու պայքարի իշխանությունների դեմ, մինչև իշխանությունները փոխեն արտաքին քաղաքական կուրսը, իսկ քանի որ իշխանությունները թեթև ակնարկ էլ չեն անում իրենց քաղաքականությունը փոխելու հարցում, հետևաբար Դաշնակցությունը պիտի լափշա չկախի բոլորիս ականջներին ու միանգամից իշխանությունների հրաժարականը պահանջի։ Գիտեմ, որ պարզ ու հայտնի բաներ եմ գրում, սակայն հստակեցնենք էլի, կամ մենք սաղս ապուշներ ենք, կամ Դաշնակցությունը անմեղսունակների կուսակցություն է։ Առաջարկում եմ հիմնադրամ ստեղծել, դաշնակներին հոգեբանական և հոգեբուժական աջակցություն տրամադրելու համար։

----------


## Rammer

> Դաշնակցությունը եթե հայտնում է իր անհամաձայնությունը Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականությանը, ապա պետք է հիմնավորի իր տեսակետը, հավաքի համակիրներին ու պայքարի իշխանությունների դեմ, մինչև իշխանությունները փոխեն արտաքին քաղաքական կուրսը, իսկ քանի որ իշխանությունները թեթև ակնարկ էլ չեն անում իրենց քաղաքականությունը փոխելու հարցում, հետևաբար Դաշնակցությունը պիտի լափշա չկախի բոլորիս ականջներին ու միանգամից իշխանությունների հրաժարականը պահանջի։ Գիտեմ, որ պարզ ու հայտնի բաներ եմ գրում, սակայն հստակեցնենք էլի, կամ մենք սաղս ապուշներ ենք, կամ Դաշնակցությունը անմեղսունակների կուսակցություն է։ Առաջարկում եմ հիմնադրամ ստեղծել, դաշնակներին հոգեբանական և հոգեբուժական աջակցություն տրամադրելու համար։


Վիաշապ ջան մի հատ հարցում բացենք "Ինչ է կախում մեր ականջներն դաշնակնները..."
1. Լապշա
2. քլունգ
3. տապոռ
............ :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

[QUOTE=azat11;958297]
Դաշնակցությունն այսօր Հայաստանում միակ կուսակցությունն է, որը բավարարում է «կուսակցություն» տերմինին: Հատկապես գովելի և ուսուցանելի է վերջինիս ներքին կարգուկանոնը և որոշումներ կայացնելիս և ելույթներ ունենալիս գրագետ մոտեցում կատարելու փորձերը:
*ԲԱՅՑ* դրական կողմերը թերևս այսքանով սահմանափակվում են: 

Դաշնակցությքան առումով կասեմ հետևյալը` Ձևով ազգային, բովանդակությամբ ինչպես  բոլոր "կույտ" -երը:


Իրականում այդ կազմակերպվածությունը արտաքին խաբկանք էլ չի այլ ավելի շուտ ներքին: Պատմության էջերը թերթում ու ավելի համոզվում ես որ մեր "Հին ընկերները" ոչ մի քայլ առաջ ջեն արել, էլի գլուխները տնկած երկնքին են նայում ու հիանում իրենց գործունեությամբ:

Ո՞ւր էր դաշնակցությունը  (դիտմամբ եմ փոքրատառով գրել), երբ հայերը կոտորվում էին,  ասեմ,  3 ազգային կուսակցություններով իրար էին ուտում, փոխանակ էն ժամանակ Կոալիցիա կազմեին ու էդ արհավիրքի դեմն առնեին:
Մի կազմակերպիչ չունեցանք, ապրիլի 24-ին նայում էի կադրեր ցեղասպանությունից ու ամաչում էի, թե 20 զինվոր ոնց են մոտ 500-600 մարդկանց անասնաբար հոշոտում: սա խայտառակությունը հինգ հարյուր անզեն մարդիկ էդ քսանին կարային էն օրը գցեին, որ քյուֆթայից տարբերել չլիներ: Բա ամոթ չի՞, ո՞ւր էիր այ հին ընկեր դաշնակ: Եվրոպաներում համագումար էիր անո՞ւմ:
Ներքին զայրույթս էնքան շատ ա որ (թող ներեն ինձ մեր զոհերը), մտածում եմ մեզ էդ էլ էր քիչ:
Դաշնակցությունը մի բան կարար աներ էս ժողովրդի համար` մի քիչ կտրեր քրիստոնեական նախապաշարումներից: ես հարգում, ու ընդունում եմ, մեր առաքելական սուրբ եկեղեցին, բայց պետք չի ձգտել հռոմի պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ լինել:
Ի դեպ ասեմ, որ հրեաներից շատ բան ունենք սովորելու` նրանք իրենց վրեժի պատմությունը կրոն են սարքել ու դրանով են դաստիարակում իրենց սերունդներին, իսկ ո՞ւր է մեր Սրբազան Վրեժի Կտակարանը:
իսկ մերը սա է և ամենամեծ խայտառակությունն է մեր ազգի համար, որ մեր հայոց պատմության  դպրոցական գրքում կարող եք կարդալ  հետևյալ տողերը` "Խալիֆան Հայաստան է ուղարկում իր Բեշիր զորապետին, և հարցնում թե նրան ինչքան զորք է պետք Հայաստանը գրավելու համար, Բեշիրը հարցնում է, թե քանի բերդ կա Հայաստանում, նրան ասում են թիվը, իսկ նա պատասխանում է` ինձ զորք պետք չէ, տվեք ինձ ամեն բերդի համար հարյուր ոսկի": Այս սրանով էլ մենք ենք դաստիարակում մեր սերունդներին: տարբերությունը շատ չի, չէ՞:
 :Think:

----------

ministr (27.04.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

ինչպես ասում են ՙսուտ ասողի տունը կրակ ընկավ.ոչ ոք չհավատաց՚։
Առակը տվյալ դեպքում վերաբերում է Դաշնակցությանը։Իսկ ի՞նչ երաշխիք կա. որ սա հերթական բեմականացումը չէ՝ նախագահական բեմականացման շարունակությունը։

----------


## ministr

> Հետայսու ՀՅ Դաշնակցությունը Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում գործելու է նոր՝ ընդդիմադիր ուժի կարգավիճակով։ Մեր հիմնական առաջնահերթությունները լինելու են.
> 
> 1. Դառնալ իշխանության լիարժեք այլընտրանք՝ բոլոր հիմնահարցերի վերաբերյալ առաջարկելով սեփական ծրագրերն ու լուծումները։


Տղեք, բա մի քիչ առաջ ասում էիք արտաքին քաղաքականության մեջ միայն համաձայն չեք: Մնացած բոլոր հարցերում լավ էլ համաձայն էիք մինչև հիմա: Սեփական լուծումներ ու ծրագրեր ունեիք հենա իշխանություն էիք իրականացնեիք ով էր բռնել? Մի անգամ չտեսանք ուզենաք մի լավ բան անեք ձեռներդ բռնեն: Կամ, էլ որ մի հարցով չեք կարողանում համաձայնության գալ ՀՀԿ-ի ու ԲՀԿ-ի հետ (էն հօրինածն եղած-չեղած) որ հիմա էլ ճարներդ կտրած գնում եք պայքարելու?




> 2. Որպես ընդդիմություն ստանձնել իշխանություններին արդյունավետորեն հակակշռելու եւ զսպելու դերակատարություն։


Այ քեզ բան, իշխանություն ունենալով ա հեշտ հակակշռել, թե մամուլի ասուլիսներ տալով? Զսպել.. զսպող էիք ժամանակին զսպեիք առավոտ-գիշերով մարդկանց գլխին դուբինկա չջարդեին: Սկզբից ձեր ախորժակները զսպեք:




> 3. Իրականացնել անհրաժեշտ գործառույթներ՝ քաղաքական դաշտի առողջացման եւ բյուրեղացման, իշխանություն-ընդդիմություն քաղաքակիրթ հարաբերությունների ձեւավորման, սոցիալական արդարության հաստատման եւ ժողովրդավարության ամրապնդման նպատակով։


Էս որտեղից եք copy-paste արել? Առողջացումը էն ա, որ վերջին ընտրություններում ձեր ընտրողներին կոնկրետ քցեցիք? Բյուրեղացումը կարծում եք ձեր հեղհեղուկ իշխանություն-ընդդիմություն անցումներովա լինելու? Արդեն զավեշտի եք վերածվել: Ինչ ասիր? Սոցիալական արդարություն? Բա համապատասխան նախարարությանը ով էր տիրում? Իշխանություն-ընդդիմություն քաղաքակիրթ հարաբերությունը որնա? Որ ընդդիմությունը ընտրություններից հետո դառնումա կոալիցիա?




> 4. Ծավալել նախընտրական խոստումներից բխող ամբողջական գործունեություն, դրսեւորելով ՀՅ Դաշնակցության գաղափարաքաղաքական ինքնատիպությունը։


Թյուուու... տղեք ինչ որ բան խառնում եք.. հաստատ: Նախընտրական ծրագիրը գրում են խոստանալով որ եթե դառնան իշխանություն ինչ են անելու, դուք հիմա իշխանության Պառնասներից իջնում եք ու նոր եք ուզում իրականացնել նախընտրական (իսկ որ մի նախընտրականը էդ ել կասեք? մարդ ենք էլի իմանանք) խոստումները? Գաղափարաքաղաքական ինքնատիպությունն էլ միայն Թուրքիան արյան մեջ խեղդելն ա ուրիշ ինչով եք ինքնատիպ?

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այսօր ամենակարևորը Սերժի հեռացումն է, դրա համար պետք են և՜ միտինգներ, և՜ պայքարի այլ միջոցներ:  Ես արդեն ասել եմ ու եթե դու դա լավ չպատկերացրիր ապա նորից կրկնեմ *միայն* միտինգով չենք կարա Սերժից ազատվել:


Իսկ քեզ ի՞նչն է խանգարում *նաև* մասնակցելու հանրահավաքներին:

----------


## Հայկօ

Լավ էլ պրիզնատ են եկել տղեքը իրանց մտքինը. դառնալ *այլընտրանք ընդդիմությանը*: Արա բայց դաշնագ ըլնեմ՝ էս ի՜նչ կայֆավատ ըլնել են ըլնում վրեքներս: «Հո՛պ՝ դառանք ընդդիմություն: Ի՜ նաչիլի: Մե՛նք ենք հիմա ընդդիմությունը, մե՜նք: Հարյուր տարվա պատմություն ունեցող ընդդիմությու՜ն: Գալ տարին Բաղրամյան 26-ի մե՜ջ»: Հռոմի պապից էլ կաթոլիկ են: Սենց ափաշքյարա հորթություն հլը չէր եղել...

Հետաքրքիր ա ուղղակի՝ էսօր քանի՞ հատ բուսակցություն մնաց, որ հլը ընդունակ ա սենց հետամուտ խաղեր տալու: Հեթով ամենաայլասերված սադոմազո ձևով կուսությունից զրկվում են ու համալրում հարվածային գործիքների շարքը: Է հետո՞: Էսօր Արտաշես Գեղամյանն ու Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը ու՞մ տաշեղին են: Վաղը, ասենք, նույն փամբակ դիրքում դաշնագներն են լինելու: Է տակը էլ բան չմնաց: Էլ ու՞մ պիտի օգտագործեն: Հայ արիների՞ն, թե՞ Հանրային խորհուրդը:

Փրփուրներից կախված վիճակ ա: Հարյուր տարեկան ազգային-ահաբեկչական փրփուրներ  :Angry2: :

Ուղղակի ամենացավալին էն ա, որ էս խաղերին լիքը հավատացող ա լինելու: Հազար անգամ սենց բաներ են արել, հազար գույն են փոխել, ու էսօր հլը «ՀՅԴ» գոռացող կա: Ընդունակ չեմ հասկանալու, իմ արև:

----------

Chuk (28.04.2009), Nareco (28.04.2009), Rammer (28.04.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Տրիբուն (28.04.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ռամմեռ
> 
> Այսօր ամենակարևորը Սերժի հեռացումն է, դրա համար պետք են և՜ միտինգներ, և՜ պայքարի այլ միջոցներ:  Ես արդեն ասել եմ ու եթե դու դա լավ չպատկերացրիր ապա նորից կրկնեմ միայն միտինգով չենք կարա Սերժից ազատվել 
> 
> Պետք է պայքարի *ավելի կոշտ ձևեր:*
> Պարզ բան չեմ ասու՞մ թե ընդունակ չեք մարդու խոսքերը նորմալ հասկանալ եթե տվյալ մարդը լևոնապաշտությամբ չի տառապում:


Հերիք ա հա, նման բաներ գրես: Կոշտը ո՞րն ա: *Մանրամասնիր*: Մեր քուչի ալկաշ, ծիծաղչի, հանաքչի, բոմժ Վաղոն էլ կարա նման մտքեր գրի: *Մանրամասնիր:**Կազմակերպիր:* Էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ: Թե չէ՝ մարդկանց հերթական անգամ ծիծաղեցնում ես: Մենակ էական ու իրական բան ասա: Հերիք ա 96 անես:

----------


## Artgeo

Անկեղծ ասած չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի եք խառնվել իրար: Այն, որ դաշնակները պիտի դուրս գային կոալիցիայից ակնհայտ էր: Հակառակ դեպքում սփյուռքը այլևս չէր ֆինանսավորի, իսկ այն, որ դաշնակցությունը սփյուռքին կթելու կազմակերպություն ա, կարծում եմ որևէ մեկը կասկած չունի: 
Բացի դրանից, ի՞նչ վատ բան կա, որ ձեռքի հետ էլ մի քանի ներհայաստանյան հարցեր լուծեն աղա Սերժիկի համար:

----------

Chuk (28.04.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Հերթական քաղաքական մարմնավաճառ կուսակցությունը, ոչ ավելին: Ու էս քայլից անկախ էր տենց, ասածի պես, ինչ եք խառնվել, որ մարմնավաճառը իրան առաջին անգամ ծախում ա, զարմանում եք, բայց որ երկրորդ, երրորդ անգամ ա նույն բանը անում, զարմանու՞մ եք, թե՞ ասում եք, հա, էս էն մարմնավաճառն էր ու կողքից անցնում: Նույն բանն ա :Smile: , անցեք կողքից:

----------


## Հայկօ

Չէ, զարմանալին ու սարսափելին ոչ թե ինքնին յեղափոխական պուտանիզմն ա, այլ էն, որ տենց խաղերը հլը անցնում են լիքը մարդկանց մոտ: Հա բա, հենց ակնհայտ էլ էր, որ սենց մի բան արվելու ա: Ակնհայտ էր, որ դաշնակները վերջին անգամ չէին գույն փոխում: Բայց ախր ինչու՞ պիտի ամեն անգամ վրա վրա էդ իրանց պսևդոքամելեոնությունը մարսեն, չաղանան ու հաստատ իմանան, որ էլի են անելու ու էլի են մարսելու: Չենք խրատվում, այ էդ ա ցավալին: Ու հենց մենակ դրա համար կարելի ա «իրար խառնվել»:

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## dvgray

"(հ)օրինած երկիրն" էլ մի ժամանակ հանդիպես Քոչի հետ, ու դառավ "կառուցողական" ընդինմություն: հիմա էլ Սերժի հետ հանդիպեցին … ու դառան  :LOL:  "ընդիմություն" դաշնակները:
նրանք ինչ՞ են հիմա, լավ չհասկացա: կառուցողակա՞ն,  շինարարակա՞ն, դզող-փչողակա՞ն, գաջ-քաշողական՞ … ինչ՞ են դառել, ինչ՞ "հընդիմություն" եք ախպրներ  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

փողը՝ ձեռի կեղտ է
դաշնակը ՝ փողի կեղտ է
…

----------

Nareco (28.04.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

> "(հ)օրինած երկիրն" էլ մի ժամանակ հանդիպես Քոչի հետ, ու դառավ "կառուցողական" ընդինմություն: հիմա էլ Սերժի հետ հանդիպեցին … ու դառան  "ընդիմություն" դաշնակները:
> նրանք ինչ՞ են հիմա, լավ չհասկացա: կառուցողակա՞ն,  շինարարակա՞ն, դզող-փչողակա՞ն, գաջ-քաշողական՞ … ինչ՞ են դառել, ինչ՞ "հընդիմություն" եք ախպրներ


Մարդիկ մտածում են իրենց եկամուտների մասին... թե չէ ինչ ընդդիմություն ինչ բան...

----------


## dvgray

> Մարդիկ մտածում են իրենց եկամուտների մասին... թե չէ ինչ ընդդիմություն ինչ բան...


իսկ ես կասեի - ինչ մարդ ինչ բան …  :Smile: 
…
սրա վերջը ի՞նչ  ա լինելու  :Sad:   ոնց որ մ.թ,ա. 500 թվին լինենք… 
էսքան էլ պրիմիտիվ լինել՞

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

> սրա վերջը ի՞նչ  ա լինելու   ոնց որ մ.թ,ա. 500 թվին լինենք… 
> էսքան էլ պրիմիտիվ լինել՞


Պրիմիտիվ-մրիմիտիվ չգիտեն.. փող-փող-փող.. չալաղաջ-ջիպ-դաչա  :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad: 

Էն գիտես որ անգլիացին ու հայը խոսում են, հայը հարցնումա լսի ոնց ա լինում, որ ձեր մոտ գազոնները տենց սիրուն են, համաչափ... անգլիացին ասում ա դե ոնց ենք անում.. ամեն օր ջրում ենք, հետևում ենք, խնամում ենք: Հայն էլ թե, բայց մենք էլ ենք ամեն օր ջրում խնամում, ինչի ձերինի նման չի? Անգլիացին` հա ճիշտա, բայց տենց արդեն 300 տարիա...

Մ.թ.ա. չէի ասի, բայց հաստատ 20-րդ դարի սկզբներում ենք.. Չիկագո, Կապոնե, մաֆիա և այլն....իսկ էդ ամեն ինչը որ վերանա, կամ գոնե դառնա ավելի ցիվիլ ժամանակ ա պետք ու վախենամ մենք դա չենք տեսնի:

----------


## Rammer

> Լավ էլ պրիզնատ են եկել տղեքը իրանց մտքինը. դառնալ *այլընտրանք ընդդիմությանը*: Արա բայց դաշնագ ըլնեմ՝ էս ի՜նչ կայֆավատ ըլնել են ըլնում վրեքներս: «Հո՛պ՝ դառանք ընդդիմություն: Ի՜ նաչիլի: Մե՛նք ենք հիմա ընդդիմությունը, մե՜նք: Հարյուր տարվա պատմություն ունեցող ընդդիմությու՜ն: Գալ տարին Բաղրամյան 26-ի մե՜ջ»: Հռոմի պապից էլ կաթոլիկ են: Սենց ափաշքյարա հորթություն հլը չէր եղել...
> 
> Հետաքրքիր ա ուղղակի՝ էսօր քանի՞ հատ բուսակցություն մնաց, որ հլը ընդունակ ա սենց հետամուտ խաղեր տալու: Հեթով ամենաայլասերված սադոմազո ձևով կուսությունից զրկվում են ու համալրում հարվածային գործիքների շարքը: Է հետո՞: Էսօր Արտաշես Գեղամյանն ու Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը ու՞մ տաշեղին են: Վաղը, ասենք, նույն փամբակ դիրքում դաշնագներն են լինելու: Է տակը էլ բան չմնաց: Էլ ու՞մ պիտի օգտագործեն: Հայ արիների՞ն, թե՞ Հանրային խորհուրդը:
> 
> Փրփուրներից կախված վիճակ ա: Հարյուր տարեկան ազգային-ահաբեկչական փրփուրներ :
> 
> Ուղղակի ամենացավալին էն ա, որ էս խաղերին լիքը հավատացող ա լինելու: Հազար անգամ սենց բաներ են արել, հազար գույն են փոխել, ու էսօր հլը «ՀՅԴ» գոռացող կա: Ընդունակ չեմ հասկանալու, իմ արև:


Երեկ արդեն մի քանի քոռ հավատացյալնների հանդիպել եմ...որ հետները վիճում ես, բացատրում ես, տեսնում են էլ բան չկա ասելու, ասում են բա ինչ անենք մեզանից ինչ ա կախված :Smile: 
Այս "Ելիր դաշնագ" project-ը հլը ջանդամ, ես մի բան ասեմ առանց հումորի ու նստենք լացենք բոլորով, համերաշխ...Քոչարյանը շատ լուրջ քայլեր է անում "Ծառուկյան-President" project-ը իրականացնելու համար ու շատ մեծ ռեսուրսներ է մտադիր ծախսել դրա համար ընդհուպ մինչև այն ինչ ասում էր Սարգիսը( լրիվ չգրեմ ջոգեցիք...) :Cray:

----------

Mephistopheles (28.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դզեց: Ջհանդամը գյոռ, զատո ինչ կայֆավատ կլնենք:


Ապեր, դա նրանից ա, որ դեռ լիքը մարդիկ կան, որոնք պիտի մի կերպ արդարացնեն իրենց իներտությունը: Իրենք էլ գիտեն, որ դաշնակցությունն ընդդիմություն չի ու չի կարա լինի, բայց քանի որ ֆորմալ հայտարարել ա, որ ընդդիմություն ա, էտ մարդիկ մուղամով ասում են, մենք էլ ենք ընդդիմություն, բայց դաշնակների կողմն ենք: Շառից-փորձանքից հեռու, ինչպես միշտ: Շատ էլ ռացիանալ հաշվարկ ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարցազրույց ԱԺ ՀՅԴ խմբակցության ղեկավար, ՀՅԴ բյուրոյի անդամ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի հետ:
> - Արդեն որպես ընդդիմություն, ինչպե՞ս եք պատկերացնում ձեր հետագա գործունեությունը:
> 
> - Մեր հետագա գործունեության ուղենիշներն արդեն նշված են այսօր հրապարակված մեր հայտարարության մեջ: Մենք լինելու ենք ընդդիմություն` հստակ ծրագրով, մեր ընտրական խոստումները, որ ժողովրդին է տրվել ընտրական քարոզարշավի ժամանակ, մնում են ուժի մեջ, այսինքն` մենք պայքարելու ենք դրանց իրականացման համար: *Մենք դա անում էինք նաեւ կոալիցիայի ներսում, հիմա դա կանենք նաեւ կոալիցիայից դուրս:* Բայց կանենք անպայման:


Դաշնակցություն չի է, Թուլատն ա, կամ մինիմում Ծերուկ Խոտաբիչը - ասյտեղ, այլուր և ամենուր:

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջվել են, օֆթոփողները ստացել են տուգանային միավորներ:*

----------

Elmo (28.04.2009)

----------


## Rammer

5. Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների, Ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման գործընթացներում առաջնորդվել բացառապես ազգային-պետական շահերի եւ նպատակների գերակայությամբ։

Փաստորեն այս կետով դաշնակները կոալիցային ազգի դավաճան են հանում...

----------

Վիշապ (28.04.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԻԳՈՐ ՄՈՒՐԱԴՅԱՆՆ ԱՍԵԼ Է ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿՈԱԼԻՑԻԱՅԻՑ ԴՈՒՐՍ ԳԱԼՈՒ ԽՈՐՔԱՅԻՆ ԵՎ ԿՈՒՍԱԿՑԱԿԱՆ ՊԱՏՃԱՌՆԵՐԸ
> Քաղաքագետ Իգոր Մուրադյանը լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ընթացքում նրանց խնդրանքով մեկնաբանել է կառավարող կոալիցիայից ՀՅԴ դուրս գալու պատճառները, ասելով, թե իրականում Դաշնակցությունը լավ էլ գիտեր, որ ստորագրվում է հայ-թուրքական համատեղ հայտարարություն:
> “Նրանք ամեն ինչ շատ լավ գիտեին: Այստեղ խորն է խնդիրը: Բանն այն է, որ Մոսկվայում եւ Շվեյցարիայում, գուցե ուրիշ այլ տեղ այդ փաստաթղթերի ստորագրությունը ապահովում է արտաքին ռակուրսը նրա, որ ներկայիս իշխանությունը կմիանա ակտուալ ընդդիմության հետ, որովհետեւ Տեր-Պետրոսյանական թիմը մտածում է հենց նույն ձեւով, նրանք չունեն այլ սցենար: Եթե այդ միավորումը տեղի ունենա, իսկ դա տեղի կունենա անպայման, մենք դեռ կհասցնենք խոսել այդ մասին, ապա Դաշնակցությանը ոչ միայն Հայաստանում, պատմության մեջ, այլ ոչ մի տեղ չի մնում տեղ: Դրա համար էլ նրանք շտապեցին դուրս գալ այնտեղից: Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ում ձեռքն է գծել Ղարաբաղի ապագայի քարտեզը: Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ դաշնակ առաջնորդները գծում էին նոր սահմանները,  ինձ անձամբ բացատրում էին, որ սա լավ է, սա նույնպես վատ չէ”, հեգնում է Իգոր Մուրադյանը:
> 
> Այդուամենայնիվ, Իգոր Մուրադյանն ասում է, որ պետք է գնահատել Դաշնակցության քայլը, քանի որ ՀՅԴ-ն կայացրեց մի որոշում, որին գնաց մեծ զոհողության գնով` պաշտոններ, բիզնես: Նրանց եկամուտը կպակասի, ասում է Իգոր Մուրադյանը, նշելով, որ նրանց մոտ հարկային ստուգումներ կսկսեն, այնպես որ Դաշնակցությունը մեծ զոհողության է գնացել՝ կայացնելով իշխանությունից հրաժարվելու որոշում: “Իսկ գիտեք ինչը դարձավ խթան: Բանն այն  է, որ արտասահմանի ընկերները, որոնք իրապես զբաղված են գործով, քաղաքականությամբ, նրանք ասացին, որ մենք հայտարարություն կանենք այն մասին, թե ինչով եք դուք այնտեղ զբաղված: Դա շատ լուրջ մտադրություն էր”, ասում է Իգոր Մուրադյանը:


Ինձ այնուամենայնիվ թվում է, թե Դաշնակցությանը պահում են որպես ռեզերվ։ Այսինքն հենց զգան որ բավականին խորն են խրվել, ապա մահանա կընդունեն ազգային անհամաձայնությունը իբր ի դեմս Դաշնակցության, ու իբր թե Սերժը ուզում էր, որ սաղ լավ լիներ, դեմոկրատական, բարիդրացիական, բայց ահա տես ժողովուրդը պատրաստ չի ու հետաձգեք հռչակագիր, քարտեզ–մարտեզ, դաշնակներն էլ դառնում են իշխանություն, ու ըտեղ Ռոբը գալիս է :Hands Up:  Ֆուֆլո ծրագիր է լավ, գրեցի ու փոշմանեցի :Xeloq:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ինձ էլ թվում ա, որ դաշնակները էլի Սերժին են ծառայում ու իրանց մոտ ոչ մի հարկային ստուգումներ էլ չեն լինի: Էս քայլը իրանց համար շատ կարևոր էր, քանի որ դաշնակցության շատ համակիրներ, ի նկատի ունեմ մարդկանց, ովքեր իսկապես լուրջ են վերաբերվում էս կուսակցությանը, կամաց-կամաց վերջնականապես հիասթափվելով իշխանությունից ու կոալիցիա մոալիցիաներից համալրելու էին շարժման շարքերը:

----------


## ministr

Կոալիցիայից միգուցե և հիասթափվեին, բայց շարժման շարքերը համալրելու պատճառը չեմ տեսնում որն ա? Այսինքն ինչից ես ենթադրում որ կարող ա համալրեին շարժումը?

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կոալիցիայից միգուցե և հիասթափվեին, բայց շարժման շարքերը համալրելու պատճառը չեմ տեսնում որն ա? Այսինքն ինչից ես ենթադրում որ կարող ա համալրեին շարժումը?


Ամեն դավաճանական, հակապետական քայլից հետո մարդկանց որոշ քանակություն համոզվում ա, որ իշխանափոխությունն անհրաժեշտ ա մեզ օդ ու ջրի պես, իսկ իշխանափոխության համար պայքարող մենակ միհատ քաղաքական ուժ կա էսօր Հայաստանում:

----------

Ուրվական (28.04.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ինձ այնուամենայնիվ թվում է, թե Դաշնակցությանը պահում են որպես ռեզերվ։ Այսինքն հենց զգան որ բավականին խորն են խրվել, ապա մահանա կընդունեն ազգային անհամաձայնությունը իբր ի դեմս Դաշնակցության, ու իբր թե Սերժը ուզում էր, որ սաղ լավ լիներ, դեմոկրատական, բարիդրացիական, բայց ահա տես ժողովուրդը պատրաստ չի ու հետաձգեք հռչակագիր, քարտեզ–մարտեզ, դաշնակներն էլ դառնում են իշխանություն, ու ըտեղ Ռոբը գալիս է Ֆուֆլո ծրագիր է լավ, գրեցի ու փոշմանեցի


Ինձ մի քիչ անհասկանալի է "կմիանա" բառի կոնտեքստը...բայց լավ մի քիչ ել կսպասենք.

Իմ կարծքիով պետք է չէ, ինչ որ խորքային պատճառններ ման գալ դաշնակնների և իշխանության, այս համատեղ մշակված ու արդեն վաղուց բոլորին հայտնի սցենարի մեջ...Կարճ ասեմ. դրսին ու ներսին ավելի թանկ ծախվելու տարբերակա կպել, էդքան բան :Ok:  Վերջում մի բան կգտնեն էլի , իրար վերագտնելու, վերամիավորվելու, վերաիրարամեջաթափանցելու համար...Սերժը էլի դեմ կտա ու իրանք էլի կսեղմեն...ձեռքը ի նկատի ունեմ էլի.

----------


## Elmo

էսօր ռեգնումում հոդված էի գտել դաշնակների մասին: Երևի թուրքերից փիս գենոցիդ են արել մեզ: Հեսա գտնեմ, հասցեն կտամ:

----------


## Elmo

Գտա հոդվածը: Հեղինակներով, գրքերով, պաշտոնական տվյալների վրա հղումներով, սոխով, սխտորով
http://regnum.ru/news/1156767.html
Կարդացեք ու տեսեք, թե ո՞նց են դաշնակները երկիր ղեկավարել: Ու իրանց վարած քաղաքականությունը ինչի ա բերել:

----------


## Հայկօ

«Ազգը» էսօր սազն առած երգում էր, որ քանի որ դաշնակները հիմա լիարժեք ու կայացած ընդդիմություն են, ՀԱԿ-ի համախոհ լիքը խելքները գլխներին ու սթափ, բանիմաց, ազնիվ մարդիկ էսօր-էգուց դուրս են գալու Կոնգրեսից ու միանալու են ՀՅԴ-ին: Ես ձեր խոսքի ազատության տերը...

Էս դաուն ժուռնալիսծները ի՞նչ խղճով են ապրում՝ չեմ հասկանում: Մարդ ե՞ն բա դրանք, արա: Սաղին հավաքես իրար գլխի, «Հայոց Աշխարհի» էսօրվա տպաքանակը լցնես վրեքները ու վառես:

----------

murmushka (28.04.2009), Norton (28.04.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Տրիբուն (29.04.2009), Ֆրեյա (28.04.2009)

----------


## Marduk

> Իսկ քեզ ի՞նչն է խանգարում նաև մասնակցելու հանրահավաքներին:


Ռամմեր և Հայկօ

Ես անպայման կաշխատեմ մասնակցել մայիսի մեկի միտինգին:
Դեռ հույսս չեմ կտրել որ ստրատեգիայի փոփոխություն է լինելու:

Իմ ասած կոշտ միջոցները դրանք քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության քայլերն են:
Մի ժամանակ նստադուլներ կային ինչու վերացան:
Հիմա եղանակները տաքացան ամենա հարմար պահն է սկսել դրանք:
Կան նաև այլ հարցեր

Երկրում տեղի են ունենում մանր ու միջին լոկալ պայքարներ: Օրինակ փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսը ճարահատյալ դիմադրում է ՀԴՄ-ների դեմ
Այդ ուղությամբ պետք է շատ կոշտ դիրքեր

Տաքսիստների պայքարը, մինչև հիմա ի՞նչ աջակցություն նրանք ընդդիմությունից: Խոսքը չի վերաբերվում մի ձևական հայտարարության մասին:

Կամ թեկուզ Միացում շարժումը
Ես ակտիվ կապեր ունեմ իրենց հետ ու ասեմ ձեզ որ շաատ ցավալի էր տեսնել որ ապրիլի 22-ին նրանք երբ միտինգ էին անում դավաճանական ԱԳՆ-ի դիմաց շատ քիչ աջակից կային:

Ինչու այն երիտասարդները որոնք ամեն օր ման են գալիս Հյուսիսային Պողոտայում մի ժամ չհատկացրեցին որ իջնեին հրապարակ ԱԳՆ-ի դեմը:

Այսպես իշխանափոխություն չի լինի:

Պետք է կազմակերպված աշխատել պետք է լոզունգները թարմացնել, պետք է նոր ճակատներ բացել
Օրինակ մարտի 3-ի ԿԲ-ի արածից հետո ԿԲ-ի դեմը պետք է վրանային քաղաք բացվեր:

Պայքարը պետք է լինի տոտալ , անզիջում ու համապարփակ...

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ամեն դավաճանական, հակապետական քայլից հետո մարդկանց որոշ քանակություն համոզվում ա, որ իշխանափոխությունն անհրաժեշտ ա մեզ օդ ու ջրի պես, իսկ իշխանափոխության համար պայքարող մենակ միհատ քաղաքական ուժ կա էսօր Հայաստանում:


Տվյալ դեպքում հիասթափությունը Թուրքիայի հետ կապված հարցով ա: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի տեսակետը ինչքանով է տարբերվում կամ որն է? Ման եկա չգտա:
Մոդերներ, խնդրում եմ սա տեղափոխեք Հայ Թուրքական հարաբերությունների թեմայի մեջ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Տվյալ դեպքում հիասթափությունը Թուրքիայի հետ կապված հարցով ա: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի տեսակետը ինչքանով է տարբերվում կամ որն է? Ման եկա չգտա:


Մինիստր, ՀԱԿ–ը իր տեսակետը հազար անգամ ասել է, ՀԱԿ–ը ասում է, մեր ներքին հարցերը լուծենք, քչից շատից մարդավարի երկիր ու կառավարություն ունենանք, նոր կաստում–շլվար հագնենք ու ժպտանք հարևաններին, բարիդրացիական բան… Համենայն դեպս ՀԱԿ–ը դեմ է պուտանկայի պես բոլոր առաջարկներին համաձայնվել, ու կաշա սարքել, որը ոչ մեկ չի ուտելու։ Էսօորվա դրությամբ ՆԱՏՈ, Ռուսաստան, Ամերիկա, Թուրքիա, Իրան, սաղին առաջարկներին համաձայն է միհոգավորը, աչքիս դեռ չի հավատում որ ինքը պրեզիդենտ է, սաղի վրա կայֆեր ա բռնում։ Արդյունքում սաղ Հայաստանի վրա ցելա են քցում։

----------

Տրիբուն (29.04.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Դաշնակցությունը դուրս է գալիս կոալիցայից: Լավ: Խնդիր չկա: Բայց հետաքրքիր է, թե դա ում է ձեռնտու և ում ոչ:

*Սերժ Սարգսյան ու ավազակապետական իշխանություն*
Միանշանակ ձեռք է տալիս, մի քանի առումներով: 
1. Դրսի ուժերը օգտագործելով Սերժի չլեգիտիմությունն կարողանում են սրան օգտագործել ցանկացած կերպ: Այս պարագայում Սերժին կոզր է պետք, որ տեսեք, արդեն *դաշնակ*իցներս էլ են ինձ լքում, տեսեք, թե ես ինչ զոհեղությունների եմ գնում ձեզ գոհացնելու համար:
2. Սա փորձ է ՀԱԿ համակիրների մի մասին այդ արհեստական կուսակցությունով գրավելու ու դրանով իսկ ՀԱԿ-ին թուլացնելու համար, եթե հաջողվի, ապա դա իրենց համար խիստ դրական է:
3. Ավագանու ընտրություններում ՀԱԿ-ն ունի հաղթելու մեծ շանսեր, իսկ դաշնակների այս քայլը հնարավորություն կտա թվերը (նկարելով) փոխելու համար:

*Դաշնակցություն*
1. Դաշնակները իշխանական կոալիցիայի մաս կազմելով իրենց վրա են վերցրել երկրում կատարված մի շարք հանցագործությունների ու ապօրինությունների, այդ թվում մարտի 1-ի, նախագահական ընտրությունների կեղծման և այլ հարցերում պատասխանատվությունը, սա իրենց համար հրաշալի միջոց է այդ պատասխանատվությունից ազատվել փորձելու, մեղքն իրենց վզից գցելու համար:
2. Սա փոքրիկ հնարավորություն է հանելու կուսակցության առնված ու դավաճան լինելու խիստ համապատասխանող պիտակումները, փորձել վերականգնել կուսակցության չեղած պատիվը:
3. Միակ տարբերակն էր, թերևս, սբյուռքի պտուկից (կթելու համար) չպոկվելու համար:

*Ժողովուրդ*
Տեսականորեն ժողովրդի համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա, էական չի, տեսականորեն, թե ով կլինի ասենք կրթության նախարար, Սպարտակ Սեյրանյանը թե Գալուստ Սահակյանը: Իսկապես էական չէ: Բայց մյուս կողմից կա միամիտների բազմություն, ովքեր դեռևս այնքան չեն հասունացել (քաղաքանապես), որ ընկալեն, որ սա ընդամենը խաղ է, ընդ որում շախմատային չէ, այլ զուտ կարտային, ու շատերը կուտն ուտելու են: Սա ժողովրդի համար վատ է, որովհետև սա որոշակի շրջանակների պառակտման կարող է բերել ու անիմաստ, իսկապես անիմաստ լարվածության: 



Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ դաշնակների կոալիցիայի մեջ մնալը թե դուրս գալը ներքին քաղաքական կյանքի վրա առանձնապես չի կարող ազդել: Միևնույն է, ներսում թե դրսում, նրանք նույն խաղն են խաղում, միմյանց փոխլրացնում ու թատրոն են խաղում: Ընդամենը հիմա մի պահ ներքաղաքական կյանքում մի  անիմաստ փոթորիկ է անցնում, մարդիկ մի քանի օր սրա մասին կխոսեն ու կանցնի կգնա: Ոչ մի լուրջ բան:

----------

dvgray (28.04.2009), Norton (28.04.2009), Աբելյան (28.04.2009), Արշակ (28.04.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Կտրուկ (28.04.2009), Տրիբուն (29.04.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Դաշնակցությունը դուրս է գալիս կոալիցայից: Լավ: Խնդիր չկա: :Բայց հետաքրքիր է, թե դա ում է ձեռնտու և ում ոչ:


ես մի տարբերակ էլ ենթադրեմ՝ ՙառնետավազք՚։ 
կանխազգալով. որ հայկական հարցում տանուլ տալը  անպայման  կուղեկցվի  ինպիչմենտով՝նախագահի  հրաժարականով.ՀՅԴ ն քայլեր է ձեռնարկում վռնդված լինելու  ՙպատվին ՚չարժանանալու համար։ Միևնույն ժամանակ՝ հաջորդ  իշխանության մոտ  պարզերես  երևալու համար։
Բայց ինչպես ասվում է
 ՙՈչինչ չի մոռացվում։Ոչ ոք չի՜ մոռացվում՚։

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մենք Ռուբէն Երիտասարդական Միութեանս անդամները դատապարտում ենք ապրիլի 22-ին Հայաստանի եւ թուրքիայի արտգործ նախարարների միատեղ յայտարարութիւնը, գտնելով որ այս քայլը համարւում է դաւաճանութիւն եւ թիկունքից հարւած սեփական ժողովրդի հանդէպ, պահանջում ենք անհապաղ դադարեցնել այս գործընթացքը , հնարաւոր չէ հարաբերութիւններ ստղծել սեփական ժողովրդին մոռանալով, հարաբերութիւններ ստեղծել ազգային արժէքների հաշւին, ոտնահարելով դրանց եւ հատկապէս պահանջատիրութեան հարցը մոռացութեան ենթարկելով, երկու օր մնացաց Հայոց Ցեղասպանութեան զոհերի յիշատակման օրւան հրատարակել այսպիսի նենգ յայտարարութիւն:
>  Ոչ մի զիջում, Ոչ մի նահանջ Պահանջում են ճանաչում Պահանջում ենք հատուցում 
> 
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rqGIiwFTYg*



Կոչերից մեռել եմ.  :LOL: 

«Միություն, պայքար, Հաղթանակ
Միություն, պայքար, Հաղթանակ
Բոլորս գոչենք սրտագին՝ մահ թուրքին, մահ թուրքին 
Բոլորս գոչենք սրտագին՝ մահ թուրքին, մահ թուրքին 
Ոչ մի զիջում, ոչ նահանջ, պահանջում ենք ճանաչում, պահանջում ենք հատուցում
Ոչ մի զիջում, ոչ նահանջ, պահանջում ենք ճանաչում, պահանջում ենք հատուցում»

----------

Elmo (29.04.2009), Nareco (29.04.2009), Norton (29.04.2009), Ձայնալար (29.04.2009), քաղաքացի (28.04.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Կոչերից մեռել եմ. 
> 
> «Միություն, պայքար, Հաղթանակ
> Միություն, պայքար, Հաղթանակ
> Բոլորս գոչենք սրտագին՝ մահ թուրքին, մահ թուրքին 
> Բոլորս գոչենք սրտագին՝ մահ թուրքին, մահ թուրքին 
> Ոչ մի զիջում, ոչ նահանջ, պահանջում ենք ճանաչում, պահանջում ենք հատուցում
> Ոչ մի զիջում, ոչ նահանջ, պահանջում ենք ճանաչում, պահանջում ենք հատուցում»


 Բա «տակից» գնացող ե˜րգըը՝ «դաշնակի ջուլֆայսկոե մորյեն»  :LOL:  ,.... Թուրքիայի ջրաներկով նկարած դրոշը՝ տնաշենները չեն սպասել չորանա, չէր կԲնում...  :LOL:  
  Զարմանում եմ ժող ջան, զոմբիացման դասական օրինակ է էս տեսանյութը...

----------


## dvgray

> Կոչերից մեռել եմ. 
> 
> «Միություն, պայքար, Հաղթանակ
> Միություն, պայքար, Հաղթանակ
> Բոլորս գոչենք սրտագին՝ մահ թուրքին, մահ թուրքին 
> Բոլորս գոչենք սրտագին՝ մահ թուրքին, մահ թուրքին 
> Ոչ մի զիջում, ոչ նահանջ, պահանջում ենք ճանաչում, պահանջում ենք հատուցում
> Ոչ մի զիջում, ոչ նահանջ, պահանջում ենք ճանաչում, պահանջում ենք հատուցում»


 :Shok:  ումից՞ են պահանջում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Chuk

> ումից՞ են պահանջում


Դիվի, իսկ դաշնակներն ումի՞ց ՉԵՆ պահանջում  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

*ԵՐՐՈՐԴ ԲԵՎԵՌԻ ՏԵՍԼԱԿԱՆԸ*

Հանրապետական կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչները հազիվ են իրենց զսպում` կոալիցիայից դուրս գալու մասին ՀՅ Դաշնակցության որոշումը չողջունելու համար։ Մի անգամ արդեն նման էմոցիոնալ պոռթկումը գործը փչացրել է։ Դա տեղի ունեցավ ընդամենը վերջերս, երբ ՀՀԿ ներկայացուցիչները Աժ ամբիոնից, մեկը մյուսի հետեւից սկսեցին ողջունել Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրություններում ՀԱԿ-ի հետ դաշինք չկազմելու մասին «Ժառանգության» որոշումը։ Սա ավելի բորբոքեց «Ժառանգության»` տարակուսանքի առաջ կանգնած շարքերին, եւ ՀՀԿ-ի մտածումները չիրականացան։ Եւ հիմա, ըստ ամենայնի, ամենայն վերից եկած հրահանգի համաձայն, հանրապետականները զսպվածություն են ցուցաբերում։ Իսկ տեղի ունեցածը միանգամայն մտնում է նախընտրական տրամաբանության մեջ։ ՀՅ Դաշնակցությունը ընդդիմադիր դարձավ 2007-ի խորհրդարանական ընտրություններից առաջ, 2008-ի նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ։ Բնականաբար` նույնը տեղի պիտի ունենար նաեւ Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների շեմին։ Իսկ առիթ միշտ էլ կգտնվի. իսկ ինչո՞ւ նրանք սպանեցին արքայազն Համլետին։ Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ իշխանությունների կողմից Երեւանի կենտրոնում ՀՀ տասը քաղաքացիների սպանությունը Դաշնակցությանը չդրդեց դուրս գալ կոալիցիայից։ Ընդհակառակը, ՀՅԴ-ն որոշեց կրկնակոալիցիա կազմել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ։ Ավելին, Դաշնակցությունը մարտիմեկյան սպանությունները ակտիվ արդարացնողի դերում է հանդես գալիս մինչեւ օրս։ Բայց ահա, Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների քարոզարշավի մեկնարկին կրկին անցնում են հին, ծանոթ ձեռագրին։ Եւ պետք չէ մտատանջությունների գիրկն ընկնել` գլխի ընկնելու համար, թե, ասենք, եթե Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունների առաջին փուլում քաղաքապետ չընտրվի, եւ ավագանու նիստի ժամանակ առաջադրված լինեն ՀՀԿ-ի եւ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի թեկնածուները` ում օգտին կքվեարկի Դաշնակցությունը։ Հենց այս հնարավոր իրավիճակին են պատրաստվում հանրապետականները, որոնք ընդամենը մեկ շաբաթ առաջ կանխատեսում էին, որ ՀՅ Դաշնակցությունը Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրություններում, հնարավոր է` չհաղթահարի յոթ տոկոսանոց արգելքը։ Ու հիմա նրանք գործուղվում են ընդդիմադիր դաշտ` նախընտրական հերթական խառնակությունը իրագործելու։ Բայց ՀՀԿ-ն, այնուամենայնիվ, ապահովագրել է իրեն` չլինի՞ թե այս իրավիճակում կոալիցիոն տարաձայնությունները սխալ ընկալվեն ԲՀԿ ղեկավար Գ. Ծառուկյանի կողմից։

Ահա, վերջին ամիսներին Սերժ Սարգսյանի աշխատակազմը ավարտին է հասցրել ԲՀԿ-ական գրեթե բոլոր պատգամավորների «հավատափոխության» գործընթացը, եւ առնվազն խորհրդարանում ԲՀԿ խմբակցությունը դե ֆակտո վերածվել է ՀՀԿ-ի դուստր ձեռնարկության` փաստ, որը ակնհայտ կդառնա միայն այն պարագայում, եթե նման անհրաժեշտություն առաջանա։ Իսկ Դաշնակցության ընթացիկ բաժանման նպատակներից մեկը իշխանության համար այնքան բաղձալի երրորդ բեւեռի ստեղծումն է` նպատակ, որ չի հաջողվում իրագործել արդեն բավականին երկար ժամանակ, եւ որը ստրատեգիական նպատակ ունի իշխանության համար։ Եւ ահա, Դաշնակցությունը ընթացիկ շրջանում փորձելու է նախ «Ժառանգությանը» տեղավորել սեփական ուղեծրում, ապա` «Նոր ժամանակներին», եւ փորձելու է այս հիմքով ստեղծել երրորդ բեւեռը։ Սա ուղղակի մի ակնհայտ կոմբինացիա է, որ փորձ է արվում թաքցնել հայ-թուրքական աղմուկի տակ։ Այլ խնդիր է, թե որքանով կստացվի այս կոմբինացիան։ Բայց մեծ հաշվով` ՀՅ Դաշնակցության հետ տեղի ունեցողը ոչնչով չի տարբերվում «Օրինաց երկրի» հետ տեղի ունեցածից։ 2006-ին Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի կուսակցությունը կոալիցիայից հեռանում էր սաստիկ սկզբունքային տարաձայնությունների պատճառով, «Օրինաց երկիրը» սաստիկ դեմ էր թալանին, ինչպես Դաշնակցությունն է հիմա սաստիկ կատաղած հայ-թուրքական հայտարարությունից։ Բայց ինչպես ժամանակին այդ թալանին մասնակցել էր «Օրինաց երկիրը», հիմա էլ հայ-թուրքական մերձեցմանը մասնակցել է Դաշնակցությունը։ Եւ այս հերթական ընդդիմադիրացման վերջն էլ նույնն է լինելու, որովհետեւ Հայաստանի ժողովուրդը, թեկուզ սեփական սխալների վրա, ի վերջո սովորել է կարծես։
*
ՆԻԿՈԼ ՓԱՇԻՆՅԱՆ

29.04.2009*

Աղբյուր՝ nikolpashinyan.com

----------

Norton (29.04.2009), Արշակ (29.04.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

կը ծիծաղեք, բա ինչ կանէք, գիտէք ինչու, որովհետեւ մինչ օրս չէք հասկացել ինչա նշանակում Հայրենիքի կարօտով ապրելը, ձեզ համար հեչ էլ կարեւոր չի որ այսօր սեփական երկիրն էք վաճառում, որովհետեւ ամէն ինչ սովորել էք տեսնել վաճառելու մէջ, ձեզ համար բոլոր սփիւռքահայերի գործերը խնդալու են, բայց մոռանում էք որ հենց այդ   ամբոխնա որ այս երկրի համար անցած տարւայ ընթացքում 35 միլիոն դոլար նւիրատւութիւնա հաւաքում, հենց այդ սփիւռքահայերն են որ Արցախի պատերազմի ժամանակ  իրենց անձնական խնդիրները մոռանալով, համախմբւեցին մէկ դրօշի տակ, այո դրանք ամէնը ձեզ համար խնդալու առիթ է,  ինչպէս ասում են, արժէքները ժամանակի ընթացքում փոխւում են, բայց իսկական արժէքները երբէք փոփոխման ենթակա չեն, գոնէ այս երիտասարդութիւնը սրտաբաց իրա ժողովրդի, իրա նախնիների  դահիճներին չի ընդունում ինչպէս դուք էք ընդունում, ու կորած եղբոր տեղ էք ներկայացնում, գոնէ այս երիտասարդութիւնը ազգային շահերի շուրջ համախմբւել գիտէ, ոչ թէ ձեր նման միայն քանդելու ու վաճառելու սեփական շահերը գերադասելով, ինչ ինչ, բայց այս երիտասարդութիւնը գոնէ գիտէ ինչա նշանակում պահանջատիրութեան իմաստը, թէ կուզ միութիւն, պայքար, յաղթանակ եւ Ոչ մի զիջում, ոչ նահանջ, պահանջում ենք ճանաչում, պահանջում ենք հատուցում կոչերի վանկարգելով, ձեռքից դա է գալիս , դա էլ անում է, ոչ թէ պարապ նստած, տեսնի ով ինչ է անում, ու յետոյ սկսի քննադատել ու խնդալ:

----------

Tig (29.04.2009), Արիացի (30.04.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> կը ծիծաղեք, բա ինչ կանէք, գիտէք ինչու, որովհետեւ մինչ օրս չէք հասկացել ինչա նշանակում Հայրենիքի կարօտով ապրելը, ձեզ համար հեչ էլ կարեւոր չի որ այսօր սեփական երկիրն էք վաճառում, որովհետեւ ամէն ինչ սովորել էք տեսնել վաճառելու մէջ, ձեզ համար բոլոր սփիւռքահայերի գործերը խնդալու են, բայց մոռանում էք որ հենց այդ   ամբոխնա որ այս երկրի համար անցած տարւայ ընթացքում 35 միլիոն դոլար նւիրատւութիւնա հաւաքում, հենց այդ սփիւռքահայերն են որ Արցախի պատերազմի ժամանակ  իրենց անձնական խնդիրները մոռանալով, համախմբւեցին մէկ դրօշի տակ, այո դրանք ամէնը ձեզ համար խնդալու առիթ է,  ինչպէս ասում են, արժէքները ժամանակի ընթացքում փոխւում են, բայց իսկական արժէքները երբէք փոփոխման ենթակա չեն, գոնէ այս երիտասարդութիւնը սրտաբաց իրա ժողովրդի, իրա նախնիների  դահիճներին չի ընդունում ինչպէս դուք էք ընդունում, ու կորած եղբոր տեղ էք ներկայացնում, գոնէ այս երիտասարդութիւնը ազգային շահերի շուրջ համախմբւել գիտէ, ոչ թէ ձեր նման միայն քանդելու ու վաճառելու սեփական շահերը գերադասելով, ինչ ինչ, բայց այս երիտասարդութիւնը գոնէ գիտէ ինչա նշանակում պահանջատիրութեան իմաստը, թէ կուզ միութիւն, պայքար, յաղթանակ եւ Ոչ մի զիջում, ոչ նահանջ, պահանջում ենք ճանաչում, պահանջում ենք հատուցում կոչերի վանկարգելով, ձեռքից դա է գալիս , դա էլ անում է, ոչ թէ պարապ նստած, տեսնի ով ինչ է անում, ու յետոյ սկսի քննադատել ու խնդալ:


Լավ տղա ջան, մենք էլ պակաս լավ տղերք չենք, ճիշտն ասած ու ընդամենը ծիծաղեցնում է այդ կոչերի բովանդակությունն ու ձևը: Ու շատ լավ է, որ օգնում եք, գումար եք ուղարկում, բան եք անում: Բայց ախպոր պես, մեր չափ չանեք: Ու ի դեպ, էստեղ երկիր ծախող չկա, կա էդ երկիրը օրուգիշեր տքնաջանով պահող ժողովուրդ, կա իրենց բարեկեցության հաշվին երկիրը պահող երիտասարդություն: Էնպես որ, արի բարիշենք, դու էլ մեծագոչ գրեցիր, ես էլ:

----------

ministr (29.04.2009), Norton (30.04.2009), Երվանդ (30.04.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> «Ազգը» էսօր սազն առած երգում էր, որ քանի որ դաշնակները հիմա լիարժեք ու կայացած ընդդիմություն են, ՀԱԿ-ի համախոհ լիքը խելքները գլխներին ու սթափ, բանիմաց, ազնիվ մարդիկ էսօր-էգուց դուրս են գալու Կոնգրեսից ու միանալու են ՀՅԴ-ին: Ես ձեր խոսքի ազատության տերը...
> 
> Էս դաուն ժուռնալիսծները ի՞նչ խղճով են ապրում՝ չեմ հասկանում: Մարդ ե՞ն բա դրանք, արա: Սաղին հավաքես իրար գլխի, «Հայոց Աշխարհի» էսօրվա տպաքանակը լցնես վրեքները ու վառես:


Կարծում եմ, որ դաշնակները մերօրյա արթուրիկներն են: Էս սցենարը կառավարություն կոչվածը լավ սովորել ա: Երեւի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններից առաջ էլ արվեց, որ Լեւոնից ձեներ տանեն: Տեսնենք էս անգամ ինչքանով կուտը կուտի ժողովուրդը :Xeloq:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Կարծում եմ, որ դաշնակները մերօրյա արթուրիկներն են:


Արթուրիկներն են մերօրյա դաշնակները:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Արթուրիկներն են մերօրյա դաշնակները:


Կամ էլ տենց: Կարեւորը որ երեւույթը նույնն ա:

----------


## Վիշապ

Աչքիս անիմաստ էներգիա ենք ծախսում ու մտքերս ծանրաբեռնում ենք դաշնակների թեմայով.




> ՀՅԴ-Ն ՀԵ՞Տ ԿՎԵՐՑՆԻ ՀՐԱԺԱՐԱԿԱՆԻ ԴԻՄՈՒՄՆԵՐԸ
> Հովիկ Աբրահամյանն այսօր Ազգային ժողովի նիստի ժամանակ, հանդես գալով արտահերթ հայտարարությամբ, տեղեկացրեց, որ ՀՅԴ-իª կոալիցիայի կազմից դուրս գալուց եւ ընդդիմություն դառնալուց հետո հրաժարականի դիմումներ են ներկայացրել ԱԺ փոխնախագահ Հրայր Կարապետյանը, ԱԺ արտաքին հարաբերությունների մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Արմեն Ռուստամյանն ու պաշտպանության, ազգային անվտանգության եւ ներքին գործերի մշտական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Արթուր Աղաբեկյանը: Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը ԱԺ մշտական հանձանաժողովի դաշնակցական նախագահներին կոչ արեց հետ վերցնել իրենց դիմումներն ու շարունակել աշխատել այդ պաշտոններում: ԱԺ ՀՅԴ խմբակցության նախագահ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանն ի պատասխան Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի, հայտարարեց, որ իրենք ՀՅԴ խմբակցությունում կքննարկեն առաջարկը: Դաշնակցական պատգամավորներն, ի դեպ, մասնավոր զրույցներում չբացառեցին, որ կհետեւեն Աբրահամյանի կոչին եւ հետ կվերցնեն ԱԺ մշտական հանձնաժողովների նախագահների հրաժարականի դիմումները, սակայն ամեն ինչ պարզ կլինի օրվա ընթացքում, երբ ՀՅԴ-ն քննարկի այս առաջարկը:

----------


## Արիացի

> Կոչերից մեռել եմ. 
> 
> «Միություն, պայքար, Հաղթանակ
> Միություն, պայքար, Հաղթանակ
> Բոլորս գոչենք սրտագին՝ մահ թուրքին, մահ թուրքին 
> Բոլորս գոչենք սրտագին՝ մահ թուրքին, մահ թուրքին 
> Ոչ մի զիջում, ոչ նահանջ, պահանջում ենք ճանաչում, պահանջում ենք հատուցում
> Ոչ մի զիջում, ոչ նահանջ, պահանջում ենք ճանաչում, պահանջում ենք հատուցում»


Իսկ այդ կոչերը 

 կոչերից ինչով են տարբերվում? Ցանկացած ցույցի ժամանակ էլ ցուցարարները իրենց ձայնը լսելի դարձնելու համար կոչեր են անում, բոլորն էլ որքան ծիծաղելի, այնքան էլ լուրջ: Ու էստեղ կոնկրետ մարդու համար ծիծաղելի ա, թե ոչ, կախված ա ընդամենը ցուցարարի նկատմամբ էդ մարդու վերաբերմունքից:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամմեր և Հայկօ
> 
> Ես անպայման կաշխատեմ մասնակցել մայիսի մեկի միտինգին:
> Դեռ հույսս չեմ կտրել որ ստրատեգիայի փոփոխություն է լինելու:
> 
> Իմ ասած կոշտ միջոցները դրանք քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության քայլերն են:
> Մի ժամանակ նստադուլներ կային ինչու վերացան:
> Հիմա եղանակները տաքացան ամենա հարմար պահն է սկսել դրանք:
> Կան նաև այլ հարցեր
> ...


Հույս ունեմ գրածներդ անկեղծ են  :Smile: 
1+

----------

Նորմարդ (30.04.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ այդ կոչերը այստեղի կոչերից ինչով են տարբերվում?


Դու լու՞րջ ես հարցնում, թե «Լևոն նախագահ», «Ազատ, անկախ Հայաստան», «Սերժիկ մարդասպան» և «Ազատություն» շարժման կոչերը ինչո՞վ են տարբերվում այդ կոչերից, թե՞ ընդամենը թեման շեղելու անհաջող փորձ, տրյուկ էր:

----------

Մարկիզ (30.04.2009)

----------


## yerevakluram

«Ընդդիմադիրացած» ՀՅԴ-ն չհրաժարվեց պաշտոններց

ՀՅԴ-ն ընդունել է քաղաքական կոալիցիայի առաջարկը, և ԱԺ արտաքին հարաբերությունների և պաշտպանության, ազգային անվտանգության և ներքին գործերի մշտական հանձնաժողովների նախագահներ Արմեն Ռուստամյանը և Արթուր Աղաբեկյանը կշարունակեն պաշտոնավարել:
Այս մասին այսօր հայտարարել է ՀՅԴ խմբակցության ղեկավար Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը:
Նա ընդգծել է, որ ՀՅԴ-ն լինելով ընդդիմություն` պայքարելու է, որ ընդդիմությունն ավելի ու ավելի հավասարակշռման և զսպման մեխանիզմներ ունենա` աշխատելով իշխանության հետ. «Ուժեղ ընդդիմությունը ուժեղացնում է նաև պետականությունը: Այս մոտեցումից ելնելով և գտնելով, որ այս քայլը քաղաքական դաշտի առողջացմանն է միտված` ընդունում ենք կոալիցիայի առաջարկը: Մենք մեր կողմից պատրաստակամ ենք նոր մշակույթ ներդնել Հայաստանի քաղաքական հարաբերություններում»:

----------


## Elmo

Ինչքա՞ն կարելի ա լավ: Մեկ Արթուր Բաղդասարյաի "ընդիմություն" դառնալն էր ինձ զարմացրել, մեկ ՀՅԴ-ի: Այ մարդ պաշտոն ունեք, ուզում ե՞ք բան փոխեք երկրում, պաշտոնական լծակներով ազդեք վիճակի վրա: Թե՞ հեռվից խոսալը հեշտ ա: Ես, որ ուզենայի բան փոխեի երկրում, առաջինը կձգտեի էդ լծակներն ունենալ, ու ձեռք բերածս ոչ մի պաշտոն չէի բաց թողնի ու ինչքան լծակ վերցների ձեռքս, էդքան էդ լծակները մաքսիմալ էֆեկտիվությամբ կօգտագործեի իմ բարեփոխումների համար: Սրանք սկզբում խոսում են, հետո պաշտոնով կաշառվում, վազում պաշտոնի, հետո տենում են, որ իրանց ոչ մեկ ոչինչ չի թողնում անել, էդ եղածն էլ են թողնում, ու սկսում խոսալ, թե այ եթե մենք լինեինք, հիմա սենց կանեինք, նենց կանեինք: Արել եք ձեռներդ բռնել են՞, բա հալա պատմեք տենանք ի՞նչ լավ բան էիք ուզում անեիք, որ չթողեցին: Հրապարակային ելույթ ունեցեք, պատմեք ժողովրդին, ասեք տենանք ի՞նչ լավ բան էիք ուզում անեիք, որ խանգարեցին, գանք սատարենք, արեք ձեր լավ բանը:
Չէ ախպեր ջան խոսալը համ էժան ա, համ հարմար ա, համ ձայն ա բերում, համ էլ իշխանությունները բանի տեղ չեն դնում: Լավ ա խոսաք:

----------

Tig (30.04.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էս դաշնակցությունը բարոկկո ոճի կուսակցությունա, առանձին անհատներին նայես խելքը գլխին մարդիկ են, բայց որպես ամբողջություն ...  :Bad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս դաշնակցությունը բարոկկո ոճի կուսակցությունա, առանձին անհատներին նայես խելքը գլխին մարդիկ են, բայց որպես ամբողջություն ...


ըտենց ո՞նց կլինի… Էս "մեր հին ընկեր Վահանը" էս էլ իրա խնամին ու կուսակիցները… եթե դու ստեղ մարդ ես տեսնում բան չունեմ ասելու, ընգեր (չեմկարծում տեսնես)

----------

Nareco (01.05.2009), Norton (30.04.2009), Rammer (30.04.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ես ամենից առաջ ի նկատի ունեի Ռուստամյանին ապ,  կամ թեկուզ Մարուխյանին.. ոչ թե ... քո նշածներին, կամ ասենք Լոքյանին... :Smile: 
Շատ նորմալ մարդիկ կան, որոնց անունները չեն էլ երևում..

----------


## Ձայնալար

Նորմալ դժվար ա դրանց անվանել, բայց որ գրագետ ու կիրթ կադրեր ունի դաշնակցությունը փաստ ա: Իրանք որպես քաղաքական գործիչներ կարողանում են տպավորություն թողնել շատերի վրա՝ քանի որ ունեն հոդաբաշխ խոսք, փորձում են իրենց բլեֆերը տրամաբանված ներկայացնել և այլն: Կարճ ասած ինտելեկտուալ գագոյից ու գալուստուկից կտրուկ տարբերվում են՝ առաջին հայացքից:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.04.2009)

----------


## ministr

Իսկ նորմալ ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում? Շատ շատերց էլ տարբերվում են ոչ միայն առաջին հայացքից...

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Իսկ նորմալ ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում? Շատ շատերց էլ տարբերվում են ոչ միայն առաջին հայացքից...


Չեմ կարծում, թե արժի «նորմալ» բառի իմ ինդիվիդուալ ընկալումը քննարկել, երևի իզուր էդ բառն օգտագործեցի: Իսկ «առաջին հայացքից» ասելով էն ի նկատի ունեի, որ չնայած իրանք կրիմինալ ծագում չունեն, գրագետ են ու կրթված, այնուամենայնիվ ծառայում են նույն համակարգին ու նույն շահերն են հետապնդում, ինչ էն մեր իմացած կրիմինալներն ու անգրագետները. այսինքն էդ առումով չեն տարբերվում:

----------

Արշակ (01.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ նորմալ ասելով ինչ ես հասկանում? Շատ շատերց էլ տարբերվում են ոչ միայն առաջին հայացքից...


Ապեր, նորմալ մարդը պիտի չկարողանար աշխատել էս իշխանությունների հետ նամանավանդ էս վերջին տարին (էլ չեմ ասում Հոկտեմբերի 27-ից հետո)… բայց ոնց որ տեսնում ես նրանք էական պրոբլեմ չունեն նրանց հետ աշխատելու, հլա մի բան էլ կայֆ են ստանում

----------


## ministr

Կայֆ չէ... ՓՈՂ, ՓՈՂ, ՓՈՂ...

----------

Mephistopheles (30.04.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կայֆ չէ... ՓՈՂ, ՓՈՂ, ՓՈՂ...


դե փողը կայֆ ա… չէ՞… առանց փողի ի՞նչ կայֆ

----------


## ministr

Տվյալ դեպքում դա կայֆ չի այլ անվերջանալի լոմկա, որ ինչքան էլ փող լինի մեկա չի հերիքում, չի բավարարում... ու տենց կորցրել են իրենց դեմքը, գնացել դասվել են հօրինածների, "ազգի փրկարարների" շարքին, այնինչ կարող էին լինել իրոք ազգային կուսակցություն ու քավեին անցած դարասկզբին իրենց կերած բողկերը...

----------

Mephistopheles (01.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տվյալ դեպքում դա կայֆ չի այլ անվերջանալի լոմկա, որ ինչքան էլ փող լինի մեկա չի հերիքում, չի բավարարում... ու տենց կորցրել են իրենց դեմքը, *գնացել դասվել են հօրինածների, "ազգի փրկարարների" շարքին*, այնինչ կարող էին լինել իրոք ազգային կուսակցություն ու քավեին անցած դարասկզբին իրենց կերած բողկերը...


իրենց տեղը հանց էդտեղ ա, ընգեր ու սրանից ավել նրանք երբեք չեն եղել…

----------


## ministr

Համաձայն եմ էս պահին էդ կուսակցության տեղը հենց նշվածների կողքինա: Էն կարգիա, որ սկի դաշնակցականները չեն կարողանում արդարացում գտնեն իրենց բյուրոյի գործողություններն արդարացնելու համար (միայն վերջին դեպքերը չէ.. ընդհանրապես)

----------


## Norton

Եվ այսպես մի քանի օր առաջ լրացավ թուրքերի կողմից իրականացված հայոց ցեղասպանության 94-րդ տարելիցը: Ցեղասպանության հիմնական մեղավորները Թուրքիան և Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակցությունը այս տարի ևս ներողություն չխնդրեցին հայոց ցեղապանության և Հայ ժողովրդին պատճառած տանջանքների համար…
Կարծում եմ ժամանակն է Հայ ժողովուրդը հատուցում պահանջի դաշնակցությունից, որի միջոցով երիտթուրքերը եկան իշխանության՝ իրեն պատճառած զրկանքների համար:
Ի՞նչ կասեք, պետք է արդյոք դաշակցությունը ներողություն խնդրի, թե՞ ոչ:

Հ.Գ. Մոդերներին խնդրում եմ թեման չմիացնել այլ թեմայի…

----------

Artgeo (01.05.2009), Chuk (01.05.2009), dvgray (01.05.2009), Elmo (01.05.2009), Rhayader (01.05.2009), Երվանդ (01.05.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Եվ այսպես մի քանի օր առաջ լրացավ թուրքերի կողմից իրականացված հայոց ցեղասպանության 94-րդ տարելիցը: Ցեղասպանության հիմնական մեղավորները Թուրքիան և Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակցությունը այս տարի ևս ներողություն չխնդրեցին հայոց ցեղապանության և Հայ ժողովրդին պատճառած տանջանքների համար…
> Կարծում եմ ժամանակն է Հայ ժողովուրդը հատուցում պահանջի դաշնակցությունից, որի միջոցով երիտթուրքերը եկան իշխանության՝ իրեն պատճառած զրկանքների համար:
> Ի՞նչ կասեք, պետք է արդյոք դաշակցությունը ներողություն խնդրի, թե՞ ոչ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մոդերներին խնդրում եմ թեման չմիացնել այլ թեմայի…


Ներողությունով հարցա լուծվու՞մ:Նույնը հիմա են անում,ով իր ազգին արհամարում է և խաբում է,նա արդեն դավաճան է,դրանց վտարելա պետք,թող գնան իրենց արտերկրներում գործ անեն:

----------


## dvgray

ես մտածում եմ, որ մինչև թուրք ու նման բաներին հասնելն ու "պահանջելը", պետք է "տանը" կարգի բերել: Շատ հետաքրիր հարց է բարձրացրել թեմայի հեղինակը: Իսկապես, ովքե՞ր էին դաշնակենրը մինչև գենոցիդը ու ովքե՞ր էին նրան գենոցիդից հետո: Հարցը չի վերաբերվում առանձին վերցրած լավ ու վատ մարդ-դաշնակներին, այլ կուսակցությանը և նրա առանձին բջջիջներին: 
…
ես կարծում եմ որ ստեղ հարցը ներողության ու չներողության հարցը չի: Այլ էն հարցն է, որ սենց կուսակցություն, ինչպես նաև կոմունիստական /սովետական/ գոյության իրավունք չունի: նրանց գործնեությւոնը պետք է կասեցվի ու վերջ:
զարմանում եմ էն հայերի վրա , որոնց համակիրներ են էս կուսակցության:

----------


## dvgray

> Ներողությունով հարցա լուծվու՞մ:Նույնը հիմա են անում,ով իր ազգին արհամարում է և խաբում է,նա արդեն դավաճան է,դրանց վտարելա պետք,թող գնան *իրենց արտերկրներում գործ անեն:*


բա որ հանկարծ արտերկիրն էլ որոշի իրա տականք-դավաճաններին հավաքել ու միասին պասիլկա անել Հայաստան, էտ դեպքում տակից ելնող ես՞  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> բա որ հանկարծ արտերկիրն էլ որոշի իրա տականք-դավաճաններին հավաքել ու միասին պասիլկա անել Հայաստան, էտ դեպքում տակից ելնող ես՞


Չէ հա իրանց ընդեղ կսիրեն ու կպատվեն,բայց որ միամիտ ինքնաթիռից բռոս անեն Հայաստան ուրեմն հարկադիր մոռթ,էլ ճար չկա:

----------


## dvgray

> Չէ հա իրանց ընդեղ կսիրեն ու կպատվեն,բայց որ միամիտ ինքնաթիռից բռոս անեն Հայաստան ուրեմն հարկադիր մոռթ,էլ ճար չկա:


էտ քեզ թվում ա: օրինակ ընդեղ, որտեղ ես եմ հիմա, սաղ օրը դաշնակ ու հայաստանցի գզվռտոցն ա: երկուսն էլ հակառակ  կողմին ուզում են Հայաստան երկարաժամկետ պասլատ անեն  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> էտ քեզ թվում ա: օրինակ ընդեղ, որտեղ ես եմ հիմա, սաղ օրը դաշնակ ու հայաստանցի գզվռտոցն ա: երկուսն էլ հակառակ  կողմին ուզում են Հայաստան երկարաժամկետ պասլատ անեն


Դե ուրեմն սենց պայմանավորվենք,դե քանի որ ձեր մոտ էլ են դրանց թշնամի համարում ու մեր մոտ էլ ապա դրանց գլխավորներին հավաքում փաթեթավորում ենք ու հայդա կրակի մեջ:Չնայած ով գիտի մարդ ես վերևից Աստված էլի հետ ուղարկի ասի ես ձեզ հանդուրժող չեմ,քյասար ոնց դուրսա գալիս,սրանցից պրծում չկա,լավ բա ի՞նչ անենք:Ստիպենք որ ներողություն խնդրե՞ն,պտի կանգնեն ասեն կներեք որ մենզ հայ ազգի թշնամինե՞րն ենք:Մյուս կողմից որ մտածում ես իրանց մեջ էլ շատ հայրենասեր տղերք են եղել,Նժդեհը բոլորիս օրինակ:

----------


## dvgray

> Դե ուրեմն սենց պայմանավորվենք,դե քանի որ ձեր մոտ էլ են դրանց թշնամի համարում ու մեր մոտ էլ ապա դրանց գլխավորներին հավաքում փաթեթավորում ենք ու հայդա կրակի մեջ:Չնայած ով գիտի մարդ ես վերևից Աստված էլի հետ ուղարկի ասի ես ձեզ հանդուրժող չեմ,քյասար ոնց դուրսա գալիս,սրանցից պրծում չկա,լավ բա ի՞նչ անենք:Ստիպենք որ ներողություն խնդրե՞ն,պտի կանգնեն ասեն կներեք որ մենզ հայ ազգի թշնամինե՞րն ենք:Մյուս կողմից որ մտածում ես իրանց մեջ էլ շատ հայրենասեր տղերք են եղել,Նժդեհը բոլորիս օրինակ:


ապեր
հայրենասիրությունը ու ընդանրապես …սիրություն սկսվում ա մարդասիրությունից: 
ինչ՞ հայրենասեր ինչ՞ բան:
ուրիշ բան չասեմ, մենակ "Ընկեր Փանջունին" կարծում եմ պտի որ քեղ հերիքեր:
հետո ինչ՞ "հայրենասեր տղեք": եթե իրան էսքան խոսալուց հետո էլ մնում են դրանց մեջ, ապա իրանց հայրենասիրություն ֆուֆլո ա:
…
իսկ վառելու դեպքում կարծում եմ ոչ թե Աստված ա բողոքելու, այլ սատանան:  :Wink: 
 :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.05.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> ապեր
> հայրենասիրությունը ու ընդանրապես …սիրություն սկսվում ա մարդասիրությունից: 
> ինչ՞ հայրենասեր ինչ՞ բան:
> ուրիշ բան չասեմ, մենակ "Ընկեր Փանջունին" կարծում եմ պտի որ քեղ հերիքեր:
> հետո ինչ՞ "հայրենասեր տղեք": եթե իրան էսքան խոսալուց հետո էլ մնում են դրանց մեջ, ապա իրանց հայրենասիրություն ֆուֆլո ա:
> …
> իսկ վառելու դեպքում կարծում եմ ոչ թե Աստված ա բողոքելու, այլ սատանան:


Հենց հայրենասիրությունը քո ասած մարդասիրությունից է բխում,եթե լինեն տականք չեն կարող լինել հայրենասեր,կան մարդիկ ովքեր լինելով խաբված Դաշնակցություն են կերտել:

----------


## dvgray

> Հենց հայրենասիրությունը քո ասած մարդասիրությունից է բխում,եթե լինեն տականք չեն կարող լինել հայրենասեր,կան մարդիկ ովքեր լինելով խաբված Դաշնակցություն են կերտել:


մարդ կարա խաբված լինի ինչ որ կարճ ժամանակահատված: իսկ եթե նա երկար մնում ա "խաբված", ուրեմն կամ տուպոյ ա, կամ էլ ինքն էլ ա խաբող :  :Wink: 
չհասկացա թե դաշնակցությունը ինչի ես մեծատառով գրել  :Think:  ու կերտելը որն՞ ա, այսիքն մի արվեստի գործ են ստեղծել՞  :Shok:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.05.2009), Rammer (01.05.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> մարդ կարա խաբված լինի ինչ որ կարճ ժամանակահատված: իսկ եթե նա երկար մնում ա "խաբված", ուրեմն կամ տուպոյ ա, կամ էլ ինքն էլ ա խաբող : 
> չհասկացա թե դաշնակցությունը ինչի ես մեծատառով գրել  ու կերտելը որն՞ ա, այսիքն մի արվեստի գործ են ստեղծել՞


«չհասկացա թե դաշնակցությունը ինչի ես մեծատառով գրել» ես անգամ Թուրքիա բառն եմ մեծատառով գրում,բայց որ մեծատառա չի նշանակում իրանց գործերն էլ են մեծ:
Այսինքն դաշնակների գոյատևմանը մասնակցություն են ունեցել:
Դե հնարավորա այնպես են կտում,որ էտ կուտը մինչև վերջ ուտում են,ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է,հիմա ոնց որ ասես Նժդեհ կամ տուպոյ էր կամ էլ խաբեբա,էտ մարդը ի՞նչ իմանար որ տակից երկիր են ծախում:

----------


## dvgray

> «չհասկացա թե դաշնակցությունը ինչի ես մեծատառով գրել» ես անգամ Թուրքիա բառն եմ մեծատառով գրում,բայց որ մեծատառա չի նշանակում իրանց գործերն էլ են մեծ:
> Այսինքն դաշնակների գոյատևմանը մասնակցություն են ունեցել:
> Դե հնարավորա այնպես են կտում,որ էտ կուտը մինչև վերջ ուտում են,ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է,հիմա ոնց որ ասես Նժդեհ կամ տուպոյ էր կամ էլ խաբեբա,էտ մարդը ի՞նչ իմանար որ տակից երկիր են ծախում:


ապեր, արի Նժդեհի մասին չխոսանք, քանի որ նրա մասին ու խոսանք, շատ երկար կխոսաքն: ինքը ով՞ էր, որտեղից՞ եկավ. խի՞ եկավ, ուր՞ գնաց, ինչու՞ միացրեց, ում՞ միացրեց, հետո ուր՞ գնաց, խի՞ գնաց ում՞ հետ դաշնակցեց, հետո խի՞ եկավ Ստալին ախպոր մոտ ու իրա համար ապրեց ու մեռավ… և այլն… իևա մանրամասներով:
…
ես Նժդեհին չեմ հավատում: իրան մի հատ նոր Սասունցի Դավիթ են ուզում սարքեն, ինչի համան արդեմ ես մեծ եմ  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> ապեր, արի Նժդեհի մասին չխոսանք, քանի որ նրա մասին ու խոսանք, շատ երկար կխոսաքն: ինքը ով՞ էր, որտեղից՞ եկավ. խի՞ եկավ, ուր՞ գնաց, ինչու՞ միացրեց, ում՞ միացրեց, հետո ուր՞ գնաց, խի՞ գնաց ում՞ հետ դաշնակցեց, հետո խի՞ եկավ Ստալին ախպոր մոտ ու իրա համար ապրեց ու մեռավ… և այլն… իևա մանրամասներով:
> …
> ես Նժդեհին չեմ հավատում: իրան մի հատ նոր Սասունցի Դավիթ են ուզում սարքեն, ինչի համան արդեմ ես մեծ եմ


Դե ամեն մեկն էլ իր սեփական ու հիմնավորված կարծիքը ունի:Նժդեհի հարցում հարցում մեր կարծիքները չեն բռնում,իսկ էն որ դաշնակների գլխավորներին պտի վառվենք այ էտ հարցում ոնց որ թե համակարծիք ենք,իսկ դա արդեն լավա:Դե լավ քեզ բարի ժամանց մեր մոտ արդեն առավոտա իսկ ես դեռ չեմ քնել :Sad: 
Բարի գիշեր:

----------

dvgray (01.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժողովուրդ. էս վերնագիրը ինչի ա՞ "Դաշնակցությունը Հայ ժողովրդից *ներողություն չխնդրեց*..." ինչի՞ պիտի ներողություն խնդրի… էդ ո՞ր հանցագործին են ներողության վրա ներում,կամ բաց թողնում… թող մի լավ "նստի",  հետո վնասաց հատուցում տա, հետո որ ներողություն խնդրեց, ժողովուրդը թող մտածի ների, թե չէ… կներես, պապայի արև էլ չեմ անի՞…

----------

dvgray (01.05.2009), ministr (01.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Բայց ինչ ծայրահեղական եք  :Think:  Վառել, փրթել, եսիմ ինչ անել... Չէ, անընդունելի ա ինձ համար բռնությունը: Նույնիսկ դաշնակների նկատմամբ: Սիրուն սաղին հավաքում ես, մի հատ բանծիկ ես կապում ու դեպորտացիա ես անում... Թուրքիա կամ Ռուսաստան:

----------

murmushka (01.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Եվ այսպես մի քանի օր առաջ լրացավ թուրքերի կողմից իրականացված հայոց ցեղասպանության 94-րդ տարելիցը: Ցեղասպանության հիմնական մեղավորները Թուրքիան և *Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակցությունը* այս տարի ևս ներողություն չխնդրեցին հայոց ցեղապանության և Հայ ժողովրդին պատճառած տանջանքների համար…


 Չեմ կարծում, որ ՀՅԴ մեղք ունի Ցեղասպանության գործում: Առավելագույնը, որ նրան կարելի է մեղադրել, դա այն է, որ նա այս կամ այն ինքնապաշտպանական մարտը հաջող չղեկավարեց: Բայց կներեք, էլի - սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան է անում: Հարց է ծագում - իսկ որտե՞ղ էին այն քաղաքական ուժերի նախնիները այդ ժամանակ ու ի՞նչ էին անում, երբ դաշնակները "սխալվում" էին

----------

Արիացի (01.05.2009), Լեռնցի (05.05.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (01.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ներողությունով յարա չի սաղանա.. ջեբները լցնելու փոխարեն թող էս երկրի համար աշխատեն (իրոք աշխատեն ոչ թե մեծ մեծ խոսեն) ու աշխատեն քավել իրենց մեղքերը:

----------


## Lion

Ես ոչ Դաշնակցույան անդամ եմ, ոչ էլ «ուռա դաշնակ» կամ «ուռա հայրենասեր»: Դրա համար էլ չեմ ուզում, որ այն, ինչ հիմա կգրվի, ընկալեք որպես դաշնակցությանը պաշտպանելու փորձ… 

Դաշնակցությունը ընդամենը կուսակցություն է, իր առավելություններով և թերություններով հանդերձ: Սակայն մի բան պետք է հաշվի առնել - սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան անում է: Տեսեք, սովետական ժամանակաշրջանում կոմունիստները փրփուրը բերաններին մեղադրում էին դաշնակցությանը, որ նա չկարողացավ իրականացնել ասենք Սասունի արդյունավետ ինքնապաշտպանությունը: Գուցե, գուցե և դաշնակցությունը սխալներ թույլ տվեց, գուցե և, բայց... հարց եմ տալիս - ո՞ւր էին նույն այդ ժամանակ բոլշևիկներն ու կոմունիստները, ի՞նչ էին անում, երբ հայեր էին կոտորվում տասնյակ հազարներով: Արդյոք գոնե մեկ խոհանոցային դանակ բոլշևիկները անցկացրե՞լ են Արևմտյան Հայաստան, արդյոք գոնե մեկ հայ փրկե՞լ են թուրքի ճիրաններից: Ոչ - նրանք զբաղված էին «ավելի կարևոր» գործերով...

Իսկ հետո եկան իշխանության և սկսեցին քննադատել, թե գիտեեեքք... Ռուբենը սխալ կազմակերպեց Սասունի ինքնապաշտպանությունը: Աստված Ռուբենի հետ, բայց դուք, այ բոլշևիկներ, դոուււք ո՞ւր էիք այդ ժամանակ...

----------

Արիացի (01.05.2009), Լեռնցի (05.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չեմ կարծում, որ *ՀՅԴ մեղք ունի Ցեղասպանության գործում*: Առավելագույնը, որ նրան կարելի է մեղադրել, դա այն է, որ նա այս կամ այն ինքնապաշտպանական մարտը հաջող չղեկավարեց: Բայց կներեք, էլի - սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան է անում: Հարց է ծագում - իսկ որտե՞ղ էին այն քաղաքական ուժերի նախնիները այդ ժամանակ ու ի՞նչ էին անում, երբ դաշնակները "սխալվում" էին


Յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքական ուժ ունի պատասխանատվություն իր երկրի, տվյալ դեպքում իր ազգի նկատմամբ, առավել ևս, եթե այդ կուսակցությունն ունի մեծ հնարավորություններ, լծակներ, նույնիսկ ներկայացված է տվյալ երկրի խորհրդարանում: Բաց ևս մեկ անգամ ընթերցիր արևմտահայ դաշնակցականների պահվածքը ցեղասպանությանը նախորդող տարիներին և ցեղասպանության ընթացքում: Քո համար պարզ կլինի՝ մեղք ունե՞ն, թե՞ ոչ…



> Հարց է ծագում


Օդից ինչու՞ ես հարց ստեղծում:

Որևիցե մեկը ոչ օբյեկտիվ չի գնահատում: Օրինակ՝ որևիցե մեկը չի ուրանում, որ դաշնակցականները ծրագրել և իրականացրել են Մեծ Եղեռնի կազմակերպիչների սպանությունները: Բայց միլիոնուկես զոհին հո հետ չես բերի…

----------


## Lion

> Յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքական ուժ ունի պատասխանատվություն իր երկրի, տվյալ դեպքում իր ազգի նկատմամբ, առավել ևս, եթե այդ կուսակցությունն ունի մեծ հնարավորություններ, լծակներ, նույնիսկ ներկայացված է տվյալ երկրի խորհրդարանում:


 Դաշնակցության ներկան չեմ ուզում քննարկել :Smile: 




> Բաց ևս մեկ անգամ ընթերցիր արևմտահայ դաշնակցականների պահվածքը ցեղասպանությանը նախորդող տարիներին և ցեղասպանության ընթացքում: Քո համար պարզ կլինի՝ մեղք ունե՞ն, թե՞ ոչ…


 Սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան է անում... Վստահ չեմ, որ ներկայիս քննադատող քաղաքական ուժերը, եթե լինեին այն ժամանակ, չէին սխալվի :Sad: 




> Որևիցե մեկը ոչ օբյեկտիվ չի գնահատում: Օրինակ՝ որևիցե մեկը չի ուրանում, որ դաշնակցականները ծրագրել և իրականացրել են Մեծ Եղեռնի կազմակերպիչների սպանությունները: Բայց միլիոնուկես զոհին հո հետ չես բերի…


 Այնպես եք ասում, կարծես այդ միլիոն ու կես զոհերին դաշնակներն են կոտորել... :Think:

----------

Արիացի (01.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չեմ կարծում, որ ՀՅԴ մեղք ունի Ցեղասպանության գործում: Առավելագույնը, որ նրան կարելի է մեղադրել, դա այն է, որ նա այս կամ այն ինքնապաշտպանական մարտը հաջող չղեկավարեց: Բայց կներեք, էլի - սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան է անում: Հարց է ծագում - իսկ որտե՞ղ էին այն քաղաքական ուժերի նախնիները այդ ժամանակ ու ի՞նչ էին անում, երբ դաշնակները "սխալվում" էին


Իրենք չեն սխալվել, նրանք իրենց ծրագիրն են իրականացրել… չես հավատու՞մ, գնա հենց իրենցից էլ հարցրու տես ինչ կասեն քեզ

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այնպես եք ասում, կարծես այդ միլիոն ու կես զոհերին դաշնակներն են կոտորել...


Էնպես չեմ ասում… Դու ես հասկանում գրառումս այնպես, ինչպես քեզ է ձեռք տալիս: Մի փորձիր մարդկանց մոտ իմ գրառման մասին սխալ պատկերացումներ ստեղծել: Կարդացե՞լ ես դաշնակցականների պահվածքի մասին հրապարակումները: Խիստ կասկածում եմ… :Jpit: )

----------


## Lion

Դե լավ էլի... Եկեք օբյեկտիվ լինենք - բացարձակ սև կամ սպիտակ չկա, բացարձակ չար կամ բարի չկա. ես հասկանում եմ, որ այստեղ շատերը չեն սիրում դաշնակներին - բայց դե հիմա պիտի ապացուցեք, որ ՀՅԴ-ն գիտակցաբար սխալ է վարել որևէ մի ինքնապաշտպանական մա՞րտ :Sad: 

 Լավ էլի...

----------

Արիացի (01.05.2009), Լեռնցի (05.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լայըն, խնդրո առարկան Դաշնակցությունն է, ոչ թե՝ Կոմկուսը կամ այն, թե ով ինչ է արել: Արևմտահայաստանում Կոմկուս չի եղել:

----------


## Lion

> Էնպես չեմ ասում… Դու ես հասկանում գրառումս այնպես, ինչպես քեզ է ձեռք տալիս: Մի փորձիր մարդկանց մոտ իմ գրառման մասին սխալ պատկերացումներ ստեղծել: Կարդացե՞լ ես դաշնակցականների պահվածքի մասին հրապարակումները: Խիստ կասկածում եմ…)


 Մարկիզ ջան - անձամբ ես քո դեմ որևէ բան չունեմ, որ տպավորություն ստեղծեմ, արժեզրկեմ քո գրածները և այլն: Դու գրել էիր




> Որևիցե մեկը ոչ օբյեկտիվ չի գնահատում: Օրինակ՝ որևիցե մեկը չի ուրանում, որ դաշնակցականները ծրագրել և իրականացրել են Մեծ Եղեռնի կազմակերպիչների սպանությունները: Բայց միլիոնուկես զոհին հո հետ չես բերի…


 Ես դա հասկացա այնպես, ինչպես ասացի: Գուցե ոճը կամ բառերի հերթականությունը հաջող չէին ընտրված: Ընդունում եմ - գուցե դա է մոլորության մեջ գցում կարդացողին...

 Դե իսկ դաշնակների վերաբերյալ տարաբնույթ գրականություն բավականին կարդացել եմ...




> Լայըն, խնդրո առարկան Դաշնակցությունն է, ոչ թե՝ Կոմկուսը կամ այն, թե ով ինչ է արել: Արևմտահայաստանում Կոմկուս չի եղել:


 Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չեն եղել: Չէ որ այնտեղ էր որոշվում մեր ազգի մի լայն հատվածի ֆիզիկական գոյության հարցը: Գրողը տանի, դրանից կարևոր հարց կար հա՞, այն ժամանակ...

 Իսկ դաշնակները վերցրեցին իրենց վրա այդ բեռը ու լավ թե վատ - տարան այն: Մեկը չկար, չէ՞, որ վերցներ - իրենք վերցրեցին: Ու հիմա նրանք, որոնք այդ ժամանակ չեն եղել - կանգնել ծանակում են ՀՅԴ-ին... Արդար չի:

----------

Արիացի (01.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ դաշնակները վերցրեցին իրենց վրա այդ բեռը ու լավ թե վատ - տարան այն: Մեկը չկար, չէ՞, որ վերցներ - իրենք վերցրեցին: Ու հիմա նրանք, որոնք այդ ժամանակ չեն եղել - կանգնել ծանակում են ՀՅԴ-ին... Արդար չի:


Լավ թե վատ՞… Նախ, փաստենք, որ բեռն իրենց վրա էր, այն պահից երբ օգնեցին երիտթուրքերին գալ իշխանության: ՀՅԴ-ն այն կուսակցությունն էր, որն ուներ լծակներ, մեծաթիվ հետնորդներ: ՀՅԴ-ն ունեցել է լավ, հեռատես գործիչներ, բայց նրանք փոքրաթիվ են եղել: 
Լավ թե վատ… Ոչ, ծայրահեղ վատ են կատարել իրենց պարտքը: Սա էլ ոչ վաղ անցյալի մեր պատմությունն է, ոչ թե՝ հազար տարի առաջվա և կան բազմաթիվ փաստեր այդ տարիների մասին: Ես հակված չեմ կարծելու, որ նրանք գիտակցված օգնել են կոտորել իրենց հայրենակիցներին: Ոչ, պարզապես նրանք եղել են անհեռատես, ապաշնորհ, շատ դեպքերում էլ ջայլամային կեցվածք են ընդունել…

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լեոն է գրել.




> «Դաշնակցությունն այլեւս աղմուկ չհանեց այդ (Ադանայի ջարդի) առիթով միջազգային հրապարակում, դիվանագիտական առաքելություններ եւ այլ այսպիսի հնարքներ չսարքեց: Ընդհակառակը, Ադանայի արյունը մի կռվան դարձավ, որ նա, իր կուսակցական շահերի տեսակետից, մի օգտավետ դաշինքով միանա երիտասարդ թուրքերի կուսակցության հետ»

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մնացածն էլ այստեղ. 
http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?t=27461

----------


## Lion

Կարծիք է, Մարկիզ ջան - մնա քո կարծիքին... Անձամբ ես, եթե Դաշնակցության "Լավն ու վատ"-ը այդ տարիներին գնահատեի 10 բալանոց սանդղակով - նրանց կտայի 7 բալ...

 Հիմնական սխալներից, որոնց համար միավորներ եմ հանել կարելի է առանձնացնել Երիտթուրքերի հետ վերաբերմունքը 1908 թ-ին: Սակայն կա մեղմացնող հանգամանք - այն ժամանակ, հեղափոխական այդ դարաշրջանում, շատերին էր թվում, թե արյունոտ Աբդուլ Համիդի տեղը եթե գային նման բուժուական-առաջադեմ ուժեր - ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ կլինի: Մեր օրերի բարձունքից հեշտ է քննադատել - բայց պատկերացրու, որ ապրում ես այն օրերին... 

 Դրա համար էլ հանում եմ 2 բալ:

 Դե մեկ բալ էլ հանում եմ որոշ դեպքերում դրսևորած անվճռականության համար, որը, կրկին ունի մեղամցուցիչ պայմաններ /ինֆորմացիայի բացակայություն, միջոցների սղություն, վախ ժողովրդի համար և այլն/:

 Սակայն իրենց 7 բալը դաշնակներին տալիս եմ լի ու լի - «Օտտոմանյան բանկ» օպերացիա, «Սամատիայի օպերացիա», «Խանասորի օպերացիա», «Սասուն-1904», «Վան-1915» և այլն...

----------

Արիացի (01.05.2009), Լեռնցի (05.05.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (01.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Կարծիք է, Մարկիզ ջան - մնա քո կարծիքին... Անձամբ ես, եթե Դաշնակցության "Լավն ու վատ"-ը այդ տարիներին գնահատեի 10 բալանոց սանդղակով - նրանց կտայի 7 բալ...


Ցավոք, Լայըն ջան, քո կարծիքը չեն կիսում այն ժամանակների կատարվածին լավ ծանոթ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ:
Գնահատում ես լավ, սակայն արդյունքում զրկվեցինք մեր հայրենիքից ու հայրենակիցներից: Էլ լավը ո՞րն է…

----------


## Lion

Իսկ չե՞ս մտածում, որ դեռ ՇՆՈՐՀԻՎ ՀՅԴ-ի էր, որ ավելին չեղավ... :Think:

----------

Արիացի (01.05.2009), Լեռնցի (05.05.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դաշնակցության ներկան չեմ ուզում քննարկել
> 
> 
> 
>  Սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան է անում... Վստահ չեմ, որ ներկայիս քննադատող քաղաքական ուժերը, եթե լինեին այն ժամանակ, չէին սխալվի
> 
> 
> 
>  Այնպես եք ասում, կարծես այդ միլիոն ու կես զոհերին դաշնակներն են կոտորել...


Դաշնակացության ներկայի մասին չէր խոսքը, երբ ասվում ա որ իշխանության ղեկին գտնվող քաղաքական ուժը կրում է պատասխանատվություն, դա միշտ է այդպես, օրինակ հիմա եթե Ղարաբաղի խնդիրը լուծվի ոչ մեր օգտին, հիմնական մեղավորը կլինի իշխող կուալիցիան , հիմա էլ, 100 տարի հետո էլ: Դաշնակցությունը իր մեղքի բաժինն ունի ցեղասպանության հարցում, ու էտ բաժինը քիչ չի, նախ՝ Երիտթուրքերին օգնեցին գալ իշխանության, հետո միաժամանակ բանակցություններ էին վարում ռուսների հետ, այն ռուսների որոնց հետ Թուրքիան պատերազմի մեջ էր էտ պահին, պարզ էի որ թուրքերը մի բան պիտի անեին, երկրի ներսում էլ ճակատ չունենալու համար, հետո էտ ամենի հետ միաժամանակ, հավատալով երիտթուքերի կարգախոսների ճշմարտացիությանը, սկսում են հավաքել զենքը բնակչության ձեռքից, իհարկե առանձին վայրերում դա չի արվում, ու հենց այդ վայրերում հետագայում դիմադրություն ցույց տվեցին ջարդարարներին, օրիանակ Վանի հերոսամարտը, պատկերացնում եք ինչ ապուշ պիտի լինեն, որ ռուսների հետ բանակցություններ են վարում գաղտնի, ու զենքն էլ հավաքում են ժողովրդի ձեռքից, հավատալով թուրքերին, իհարկե եղել են առանձին անհատներ որ էտ ամենը գիտակցել են , բայց դրանք ճնշող փոքրամասնություն են կազմել էտ կուսակցությունում: Եթե նույնիսկ էս դեպքերը չլինեին, *միևնույն է* Դաշնակցությունը կրելու էր պատասխանատվություն, որպես էտ ժամանակ ղեկավարող և որոշումներ ընդունող քաղաքական ուժ:

----------

Kuk (01.05.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

Հենց սկսում են դաշնակներին արդարացնել, էս օրինակն եմ copy-paste անում.



> Հեռագիր թուրքական կառավարությանը. 
> «Նորին գերազանցություն Մեծարգո Օսմանյան կառավարության զինվորական մինիստր` Էնվեր փաշային». Կոստանդնուպոլիս
> .
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարությունը պատիվ ունի հայտնելու Ձերդ գերազանցությանը, հանուն մեր բարեկամության, իրազեկ դարձնել Ձեզ այն մասին, որ Անդրանիկ փաշան խուսափել է մեր կառավարությունից, իմանալով, որ զինվորական դատի պիտի ենթարկվի մեր զինվորական մինիստրին չենթարկվելու համար: Անդրանիկ փաշան տաճկահպատակ հայերից կազմել է առանձին զորաբանակ, նպատակ ունենալով անցնել Ջուլֆայի կամուրջը եւ Խոյի ու Սալմաստի շրջանում միանալ Վանից նահանջող ժողովրդին: Նա մտադիր է ուժեղ բանակ կազմել, ստեղծել սեպարատ պետություն եւ հարձակվել ձեր վրա: Խնդրում ենք միջոցներ ձեռք առնել նրան վերջնականապես ջախջախելու համար:
> .
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության կառավարության նախագահ`
> Հ. Քաջազնունի
> .
> Հայաստանի Հանրապետության զինվորական մինիստր`
> ...


Լիոն, հիմա հարց. սա Արևմտյան Հայաստանի ինքնապաշտպանությունը կազմակերպելու ֆորմատու՞մ է, թե՞ ոնց: :Think: 


Հոդվածի ամբողջական տարբերակը կարդացեք այստեղ:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.05.2009), Nareco (02.05.2009), Rammer (01.05.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Երվանդ (01.05.2009), Հակոբ Գեւորգյան (01.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

Զենքի պահով - կան որոշ տվյալներ, որոնք հիմք են տալիս ասելու, որ հավաքվել են հիմնականում հին ու անպիտան զենքերը:

*Երվանդ* ջան - սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան է անում: Բոլորը այդ հարցում մեղադրում են ՀՅԴ-ին, բայց հարց - ուր էին այդ մեղադրողները կամ նրանց քաղաքական նախնիները ԱՅԴ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ: Թող հայտնվեին, թող ի հայտ գային ու անեին ԱՎԵԼԻ ԼԱՎ:

*Արշակ* ջան

 Դա դիվանագիտական շատ ճկուն քայլ էր ու կեցցե ՀՅԴ-ն, որ դա արեց: Իհարկե - ճիշտ են վարվել, ինչո՞ւ ընկնել թուրքերի պատասխան հարվածի տակ. կհայտարարեն, որ Անդրանիկը իրենց չի ենթարկվում, տակից կօգնեն կամ կաջակցեն նրան, բայց արտաքինից կասեն - մենք ի՞նչ անենք - Անդրանիկը մեր իշխանությունից դուրս է...

 Ինձ թվում է հակառակն անելը սխալ կլիներ...

----------

Արիացի (01.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հովհաննես Քաջազնունի. «*Փաստն այն է սակայն, ու սա է էականը, որ թուրքական տիրապետության դեմ տասնյակ տարիներ առաջ սկսված պայքարը հանգեց թուրքահայ ժողովրդի տարագրության եւ բնաջնջման եւ Թուրքահայաստանի ամայացման: Այս է ահռելի իրականությունը*»


Ահա, թե ինչ է գրում Հայաստանի Առաջին Հանրապետության առաջին վարչապետը, որը եղե է դաշնակցական:

----------


## Lion

> Ահա, թե ինչ է գրում Հայաստանի Առաջին Հանրապետության առաջին վարչապետը, որը եղե է դաշնակցական:


 Դժբախտաբար այդպես եղավ... Կրկնում եմ, թող քննադատող քաղաքական ուժերի նախնիները այն ժամանակ ի հայտ գային, վերցներին իրենց վրա պատասխանատվություն... ու անեին ԱՎԵԼԻ ԼԱՎ :Cool:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ չե՞ս մտածում, որ դեռ ՇՆՈՐՀԻՎ ՀՅԴ-ի էր, որ ավելին չեղավ...


Այսինքն՞… Ավելին ո՞րն է: Չկա Հայաստան, չկա այնտեղ դարեր շարունակ ապրող հայ ժողովուրդը: Ոչնչացվել է: Ավելին ո՞րն է… Ով էլ մազապուրծ է եղել, փախել է մի կերպ՝ խեղդվելուց փրկվելով Արաքսի հորդառատ ջրերում կամ մուրացիկի կյանք վարելով արաբական երկրներում կամ Եվրոպայում:

----------

Ուրվական (01.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

Ավելին այն է, որ հնարավոր է այն մեծաթիվ գաղթականները, որոնք փրկվեցին, չփրկվեին, այն հաջող ինքնապաշտպանական մարտերը, որ մղվեցին, չմղվեին, Մայիսյան հերոսամարտերը որ եղան, չլինեին, Զանգեզուրը որ հիմա մերն է, մերը չլիներ, մենք, որ հիմա ԱՅՆՈՒՀԱՆԴԵՐՁ կանք... չլինեինք...

----------

Արիացի (01.05.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Զենքի պահով - կան որոշ տվյալներ, որոնք հիմք են տալիս ասելու, որ հավաքվել են հիմնականում հին ու անպիտան զենքերը:
> 
>  Երվանդ ջան - սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան է անում: Բոլորը այդ հարցում մեղադրում են ՀՅԴ-ին, բայց հարց - ուր էին այդ մեղադրողները կամ նրանց քաղաքական նախնիները ԱՅԴ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ: Թող հայտնվեին, թող ի հայտ գային ու անեին ԱՎԵԼԻ ԼԱՎ:


Ինչ ա նշանակում քո ասածը չեմ հասկանում, ոնց որ հիմա սերժենք Ղարաբաղը հանձնեն, 80 տարի հետո մեկը կանգնի ասի, մի գուցե լավն էլ էտ էր, որ Հանրապետակները սրեժի գլխավորությամբ չլինեին ղեկին կարողա ամբողջ Հայաստանը կորցնեինք, ուր էին մյուս ուժերի նախնիները :LOL:  :LOL: , կարաս էս միտքի մասին մի քիչ մտածես նոր գրես, այսինքն եթե էն ժամանակ ասենք Տիգրան Կարապետիչի կուսակցությունը չի եղել, հիմա Տիգրան Կարապետիչը իրավունք չունի խոսելու էն ժամանակ արված սխալների մասին???? քո ասածով տենց ա դուրս գալիս, ընգեր պոեզն ու պոեզիան խառնում ես իրար, ես ասում եմ դաշնակները մեղավոր են, դու ասում ես ուր էին մնացածը :Shok:

----------

Elmo (01.05.2009), Kuk (01.05.2009), Norton (01.05.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Ինչ ա նշանակում քո ասածը չեմ հասկանում, ոնց որ հիմա սերժենք Ղարաբաղը հանձնեն, 80 տարի հետո մեկը կանգնի ասի, մի գուցե լավն էլ էտ էր, որ Հանրապետակները սրեժի գլխավորությամբ չլինեին ղեկին կարողա ամբողջ Հայաստանը կորցնեինք, ուր էին մյուս ուժերի նախնիները,


 Անալոգինա ընդհանրապես և հատկապես այս դեպքում տեղին չէ...




> կարաս էս միտքի մասին մի քիչ մտածես նոր գրես, այսինքն եթե էն ժամանակ ասենք Տիգրան Կարապետիչի կուսակցությունը չի եղել, հիմա Տիգրան Կարապետիչը իրավունք չունի խոսելու էն ժամանակ արված սխալների մասին????


 Խոսել կարող է, բայց մեղադրելը այնքան էլ բարոյական չեմ համարում:




> քո ասածով տենց ա դուրս գալիս, ընգեր պոեզն ու պոեզիան խառնում ես իրար, ես ասում եմ դաշնակները մեղավոր են, դու ասում ես ուր էին մնացածը


 Ես արդեն ասացի - նրանք ունեցել են սխալներ... Բայց սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան է արել: Կարապետիչի կուսակցությունը չի սխալվել - կարո՞ղ եք ասել, ինչու՞...

----------

Արիացի (01.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Այ ընկեր :Smile: , մեղադրողներն ի՞նչ իմանամ՝ ուր էին: Իրենց տանը կամ «լևի» էին գնացել… Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա, ընդհանրապես: Եղել է բազմաթիվ լծակներ ունեցող, ժողովրդի վստահությունը վայելող, Թուրքիայի իշխանությունների հետ մոտ կուսակցությունը, որն ունեցել պարտավորություններ իր ազգի նկատմամբ: Այդ պարտավորությունները չի իրականացրել, կամ իրականացրել է ապաշնորհ ձևով՝ արդյունքում ավելի ու ավելի վատացնելով արևմտահայության վիճակը: Փաստը սա է, ունենք այն ինչ ունենք: Եղել է այն, ինչ եղել է

----------


## Արշակ

> *Արշակ* ջան
> 
>  Դա դիվանագիտական շատ ճկուն քայլ էր ու կեցցե ՀՅԴ-ն, որ դա արեց: Իհարկե - ճիշտ են վարվել, ինչո՞ւ ընկնել թուրքերի պատասխան հարվածի տակ. կհայտարարեն, որ Անդրանիկը իրենց չի ենթարկվում, տակից կօգնեն կամ կաջակցեն նրան, բայց արտաքինից կասեն - մենք ի՞նչ անենք - Անդրանիկը մեր իշխանությունից դուրս է...
> 
>  Ինձ թվում է հակառակն անելը սխալ կլիներ...


Բա ո՜նց, շատ ճկուն դիվանագիտություն էր: Նկատենք, որ Անդրանիկը իրենց չի ենթարկվում էն բանից հետո, երբ Սարդարապատի ժողովրդական հերոսամարտի փայլուն հաղթանակից հետո դաշնակները թուրքերի հետ խայտառակ պարտվողական պայմանագիր կնքեցին:
Իսկ ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ տակից օգնում էին: Դաշնակներն են ասու՞մ տենց:  :Jpit: 

Ի դեպ, դաշնակները հետագայում դատեցին նաև Նժդեհին իրենց չենթարկվելով Զանգեզուրը չհանձնելու համար: :Wink:

----------

Nareco (02.05.2009), Rammer (01.05.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Այ ընկեր, մեղադրողներն ի՞նչ իմանամ՝ ուր էին: Իրենց տանը կամ «լևի» էին գնացել… Ի՞նչ կապ ունի դա, ընդհանրապես:


Այն կապն ունի, որ իրենք ոչինչ չեն արել, բայց հիմա քննադատում են ԻՆՉ–ՈՐ ԲԱՆ արածին... Թող գային, ավելի լավ անեին:




> Եղել է բազմաթիվ լծակներ ունեցող, ժողովրդի վստահությունը վայելող, Թուրքիայի իշխանությունների հետ մոտ կուսակցությունը,


 Ինձ թվում է այս 3 հանգամանքներն էլ 1914-15-ի վիճակով, մեղմ ասած, գերագնահատված են:




> որն ունեցել պարտավորություններ իր ազգի նկատմամբ: Այդ պարտավորությունները չի իրականացրել, կամ իրականացրել է ապաշնորհ ձևով՝ արդյունքում ավելի ու ավելի վատացնելով արևմտահայության վիճակը: Փաստը սա է, ունենք այն ինչ ունենք: Եղել է այն, ինչ եղել է


 Նա այդքանն է կարողացել - վստահ չեմ, որ որևէ մի այլ կուսակցություն ավելին կաներ...




> Բա ո՜նց, շատ ճկուն դիվանագիտություն էր:


 Ընտիր դիվանագիտություն :Hands Up: 




> Իսկ ինչի՞ց որոշեցիր, որ տակից օգնում էին: Դաշնակներն են ասու՞մ տենց:


 Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չպիտի օգնեին: Ինչը պետք է խանգարեր և արդյոք տրամաբանական է կարծել, որ չօգնելու տարբերակը ավելի հավանական է, քան օգնելու՞: 




> Ի դեպ, դաշնակները հետագայում դատեցին նաև Նժդեհին իրենց չենթարկվելով Զանգեզուրը չհանձնելու համար:


 Եվ կրկին ճկուն դիվանագիտություն :Hands Up:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Զենքի պահով - կան որոշ տվյալներ, որոնք հիմք են տալիս ասելու, որ հավաքվել են հիմնականում հին ու անպիտան զենքերը:
> 
> *Երվանդ* ջան - սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան է անում: Բոլորը այդ հարցում մեղադրում են ՀՅԴ-ին, բայց հարց - ուր էին այդ մեղադրողները կամ նրանց քաղաքական նախնիները ԱՅԴ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ: Թող հայտնվեին, թող ի հայտ գային ու անեին ԱՎԵԼԻ ԼԱՎ:
> 
> *Արշակ* ջան
> 
>  Դա դիվանագիտական շատ ճկուն քայլ էր ու կեցցե ՀՅԴ-ն, որ դա արեց: Իհարկե - ճիշտ են վարվել, ինչո՞ւ ընկնել թուրքերի պատասխան հարվածի տակ. կհայտարարեն, որ Անդրանիկը իրենց չի ենթարկվում, տակից կօգնեն կամ կաջակցեն նրան, բայց արտաքինից կասեն - մենք ի՞նչ անենք - Անդրանիկը մեր իշխանությունից դուրս է...
> 
>  Ինձ թվում է հակառակն անելը սխալ կլիներ...


Լիոն դու պատմությունը խեղաթյուրում ես , կամ էլ բացարձակա անգրագետ ես պատմության էտ հատվածի պահով, դաշնակները Անդրանիկի ողջ երթուղու մասին ինֆորմացիա են տրամադրել թուրքերին, ու ասել են բռնեք էտ անեթակա տարրին, դու ասում ես էտ արել են իմիտացիա ստեղծելու նպատակով, իրականում լավ էլ իրար հետ են էղել, Անդրանիկը նույնիսկ Երևանի ա ուզեցել մտնի, ականջները ձգելու դրանց, կաթողիկոսի միջամտությամբ ա հետ գնացել, թե չէ իրար վրա էին կրակելու, էս սաղ պատմություն ա ու ֆիքսված ա, ֆաստերով ու փաստաթղթերով հաստատված, ու ոչ մեկին չի հաջողվի էս փաստերը խեղաթյուրել, այլ հարց է որ ուղղակի չգիտեք, էտ ոչինչ կարդացեք պատմություն դա ձեզ չի վնասի :Jpit: , իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա զեքերին լավ էլ հավաքել են, էտ թուրքերն են հավաքելուց ասել անպիտան զենքերն ենք հավաքու, բա էտ անպիտան զենքերով ոնց Վանի ինքնապաշտպանություն էղավ, Շապին Գարահիսարի հերոսամարտը, որտեղ դիմադրության օջախ ա էղել Լիոն նդեղ դաշնակներին չեն վստահել ու հանձնած չեն եղել զենքերը:

----------

Kuk (01.05.2009), Nareco (02.05.2009), Norton (01.05.2009), Արշակ (01.05.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Մարկիզ (01.05.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Անալոգինա ընդհանրապես և հատկապես այս դեպքում տեղին չէ...
> 
> 
> 
>  Խոսել կարող է, բայց մեղադրելը այնքան էլ բարոյական չեմ համարում:
> 
> 
> 
>  Ես արդեն ասացի - նրանք ունեցել են սխալներ... Բայց սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան է արել: Կարապետիչի կուսակցությունը չի սխալվել - կարո՞ղ եք ասել, ինչու՞...


Լիոն ես որևէ քաղաքական կուսկացության անդամ չեմ, էտ թվերին կորցրել եմ հարազատներ, ու դրա համար մեղադրում եմ Դաշնակցությանը, իրավունք ունեմ թե չէ???

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն դու պատմությունը խեղաթյուրում ես , կամ էլ բացարձակա անգրագետ ես պատմության էտ հատվածի պահով, դաշնակները Անդրանիկի ողջ երթուղու մասին ինֆորմացիա են տրամադրել թուրքերին, ու ասել են բռնեք էտ անեթակա տարրին, դու ասում ես էտ արել են իմիտացիա ստեղծելու նպատակով, իրականում լավ էլ իրար հետ են էղել, Անդրանիկը նույնիսկ Երևանի ա ուզեցել մտնի, ականջները ձգելու դրանց, կաթողիկոսի միջամտությամբ ա հետ գնացել, թե չէ իրար վրա էին կրակելու, էս սաղ պատմություն ա ու ֆիքսված ա, ֆաստերով ու փաստաթղթերով հաստատված, ու ոչ մեկին չի հաջողվի էս փաստերը խեղաթյուրել, այլ հարց է որ ուղղակի չգիտեք,


 Բայց ընդունեք, որ ԱՅՆՈՒՀԱՆԴԵՐՁ թուրքերը չբռնեցին Անդրանիկին :Smile:  Ուրեմն գուցե երթուղու և այլ փաստերի վերաբերյալ տվյալները... այնքա՞ն էլ պիտանի չէին:




> էտ ոչինչ կարդացեք պատմություն դա ձեզ չի վնասի, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա զեքերին լավ էլ հավաքել են, էտ թուրքերն են հավաքելուց ասել անպիտան զենքերն ենք հավաքու, բա էտ անպիտան զենքերով ոնց Վանի ինքնապաշտպանություն էղավ, Շապին Գարահիսարի հերոսամարտը, որտեղ դիմադրության օջախ ա էղել Լիոն նդեղ դաշնակներին չեն վստահել ու հանձնած չեն եղել զենքերը:


 Դե դա եմ ասում էլ - անպիտան զենքերը հավաքել են, իսկ երբ ժամը հասել է - պետքական զենքերով դիմադրել են: Վանը քեզ օրինակ...

----------


## Lion

> Լիոն ես որևէ քաղաքական կուսկացության անդամ չեմ, էտ թվերին կորցրել եմ հարազատներ, ու դրա համար մեղադրում եմ Դաշնակցությանը, իրավունք ունեմ թե չէ???


 Դե այդ դեպքում արի նաև ճշտենեք - մեղադրանքդ ի՞նչ ոճի է - իրավական, թե բարոյական: Ի դեպ - ես էլ եմ բավականին թվով հարազատներ կորցրել այդ թվերին... :Sad:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Բայց ընդունեք, որ ԱՅՆՈՒՀԱՆԴԵՐՁ թուրքերը չբռնեցին Անդրանիկի Ուրեմն գուցե երթուղու և այլ փաստերի վերաբերյալ տվյալները... այնքա՞ն էլ պիտանի չէին:
> 
> 
> 
>  Դե դա եմ ասում էլ - անպիտան զենքերը հավաքել են, իսկ երբ ժամը հասել է - պետքական զենքերով դիմադրել են: Վանը քեզ օրինակ...


Կներես բայց ես մի գուցե վիճեի մարդու հետ որը քիչ թե շատ տեղյակ է էտ թվերին տեղի ունեցածի մասին, ու օժտված է որոշակի տրամաբանությամբ, բայց մարդու հետ որը ասում է, որ եթե թուրքերը երթուղին գիտեին ու չեն կարողացել բռնել կամ սպանել Անդրանիկին ուրեմն երթուղին չգիտեին :LOL:  :LOL: ,Լիոն ասենք հնարավոր չի որ Անդրանիկի քաջության ու հնարամտության շնորհիվ չստացվեր դա թուրքերի մոտ? :LOL:  կամ ասենք իրա կարծիքով թուրքերը «անպիտան» զենքը հավաքում էին ու տեղը պիտանին բաժանում :LOL: , Լիոն ջան մարդիկ զենք չեն ունեցել մեծամասամբ էկել ոչխարի պես կոտորել են, որտեղ որ չեն հանձնել զենքը, նդեղ եղել են դիմադրության օջաղները, կրկնում եմ ՈՐՏԵՂ ՈՐ ԶԵՆՔ ՉԵՆ ՀԱՆՁՆԵԼ:

----------

Norton (01.05.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Կներես բայց ես մի գուցե վիճեի մարդու հետ որը քիչ թե շատ տեղյակ է էտ թվերին տեղի ունեցածի մասին, ու օժտված է որոշակի տրամաբանությամբ, բայց մարդու հետ որը ասում է, որ եթե թուրքերը երթուղին գիտեին ու չեն կարողացել բռնել կամ սպանել Անդրանիկին ուրեմն երթուղին չգիտեին,Լիոն ասենք հնարավոր չի որ Անդրանիկի քաջության ու հնարամտության շնորհիվ չստացվեր դա թուրքերի մոտ?


 Իսկ հնարավոր չէ՞, որ դվայնոյ խաղ էր գնում...




> կամ ասենք իրա կարծիքով թուրքերը «անպիտան» զենքը հավաքում էին ու տեղը պիտանին բաժանում,


 Անպիտանը հավաքել են, պիտանին չեն կարողացել հավաքել - այսքան բան...

 Լավ - դիրքորոշումները հիմնականում պարզ են - մոտիվ եմ տեսնում վեճն անձնավորելու /տրամաբանության պահով ամեն դեպքում չարժեր ասել, բայց դե հաշվենք, որ դու տաքացած ես գրում/, իսկ դրա հավեսը չունեմ: Դրա համար գնում եմ... ես իմ ասածն ասացի, հակափաստարկները լսեցի - նոր բան այլևս չի ասվի...

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դե այդ դեպքում արի նաև ճշտենեք - մեղադրանքդ ի՞նչ ոճի է - իրավական, թե բարոյական: Ի դեպ - ես էլ եմ բավականին թվով հարազատներ կորցրել այդ թվերին...


Սահմանադրական :LOL: , ես պահանջում եմ որ Դաշնակցությունը հանդես գա հրապարակային հայտարարությամբ , որտեղ կնդունի մեղքի իր բաժինը ու ներողություն կխնդրի, էտ ինձ լրիվ կբավարարի, հետո որևէ այլ տարածքային կամ դրամական ակնկալիք չունեմ :LOL:

----------

Norton (01.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...............................
>  Դա դիվանագիտական շատ ճկուն քայլ էր ու կեցցե ՀՅԴ-ն, որ դա արեց: Իհարկե - ճիշտ են վարվել, ինչո՞ւ ընկնել թուրքերի պատասխան հարվածի տակ. կհայտարարեն, որ Անդրանիկը իրենց չի ենթարկվում, *տակից կօգնեն կամ կաջակցեն նրան*, բայց արտաքինից կասեն - մենք ի՞նչ անենք - Անդրանիկը մեր իշխանությունից դուրս է...
> 
>  Ինձ թվում է հակառակն անելը սխալ կլիներ...


էդ օգնությունը, չգիտես ինչի, Անդրանիկը չի զգացել (կարդա Անդրանիկ Չելեբյանի "Անդրանիկ" կենսագրականը)… էդ քո երևակայությունն է… Երտթուրքերի հետ նրանց ունեցած սիրավեպն էլ երևի "ճկուն քաղաքկանություն էր"… Դաշնակների գործածը սխալ չի, կատաստրոֆա է… չլինի՞ հիմա էլ է ճկուն քաղաքականություն վարում… էդ "կուսակցությունը" ավելի շատ հայ է սպանել (իր կուսակիցներից) քան թուրք

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009), Երվանդ (01.05.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իսկ հնարավոր չէ՞, որ դվայնոյ խաղ էր գնում...
> 
> 
> 
>  Անպիտանը հավաքել են, պիտանին չեն կարողացել հավաքել - այսքան բան...
> 
>  Լավ - դիրքորոշումները հիմնականում պարզ են - մոտիվ եմ տեսնում վեճն անձնավորելու /տրամաբանության պահով ամեն դեպքում չարժեր ասել, բայց դե հաշվենք, որ դու տաքացած ես գրում/, իսկ դրա հավեսը չունեմ: Դրա համար գնում եմ... ես իմ ասածն ասացի, հակափաստարկները լսեցի - նոր բան այլևս չի ասվի...


Լիոն ասում եմ Անդրանիկը զորքով ուզեցել ա մտնի Երևան, կաթողիկոսն ա ընդառաջ գնացել որ եղբայրասպան կռիվ չսկսվի, դու ասում ես իմիտացիա, նենց բաներ կան ախր դրանք բա որ իմանաս, օրինակ դու գիտես որ եթե մեր կառավարությունը որոշեր ուղիղ ձևով թուրքերի հետ բանակցությունների նստել, այլ ոչ թե պահանջել Սևրի դաշնագրով ստացած տարածքները, հիմա Հայաստանը կլիներ 60 000 քառ.կմ:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ընտիր դիվանագիտություն
> 
>  Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չպիտի օգնեին: Ինչը պետք է խանգարեր և արդյոք տրամաբանական է կարծել, որ չօգնելու տարբերակը ավելի հավանական է, քան օգնելու՞: 
> 
>  Եվ կրկին ճկուն դիվանագիտություն


Լիոն, նույն աբսուրդ տրամաբանությամբ կարելի է էսօրվա ցանկացած քաղաքական գործչի «արդարացնել», ասենք Սերժին. «ի՞նչու պիտի ի վնաս իր ժողովրդի գործի. արդյո՞ք տրամաբանական է նման մեղադրանք ներկայացնել  :Huh: »  :LOL: 
Ու ի դեպ, նման ենթադրությունը (թե իբր Նժդեհին դատելը ցուցադրական էր, իսկ իրականում տակից աջակցում էին) հանգիստ հերքվում է էն փաստով, որ Նժդեհը հետագայում բազմիցս խիստ բացասական է արտահայտվել ՀՅԴ-ի մասին ու մեղադրել կատարվածում:




> Բայց ընդունեք, որ ԱՅՆՈՒՀԱՆԴԵՐՁ թուրքերը չբռնեցին Անդրանիկին Ուրեմն գուցե երթուղու և այլ փաստերի վերաբերյալ տվյալները... այնքա՞ն էլ պիտանի չէին:
> 
>  Դե դա եմ ասում էլ - անպիտան զենքերը հավաքել են, իսկ երբ ժամը հասել է - պետքական զենքերով դիմադրել են: Վանը քեզ օրինակ...


Լիոն, ֆանտազիային զոռ տալով ցանկացած իրողություն էլ կարելի է շուռ տված ներկայացնել: Ասենք կարող է Էնվեր փաշան էլ հայերին միայն բարին էր ցանկանում, իրա փոխարեն ուրիշն է ցեղասպանություն կազմակերպել, իսկ ինքը ծածուկ օգնում էր հայերին: :LOL: 
Բայց պատմությունը հիմնվում է փաստերի վրա, ոչ թե ֆանտազիաների: Իսկ փաստերն ուրիշ բան են ասում:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.05.2009), Nareco (02.05.2009), Norton (01.05.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Երվանդ (01.05.2009), Մարկիզ (01.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Իսկ հնարավոր չէ՞, որ դվայնոյ խաղ էր գնում...*
> 
> 
> 
>  Անպիտանը հավաքել են, պիտանին չեն կարողացել հավաքել - այսքան բան...
> 
>  Լավ - դիրքորոշումները հիմնականում պարզ են - մոտիվ եմ տեսնում վեճն անձնավորելու /տրամաբանության պահով ամեն դեպքում չարժեր ասել, բայց դե հաշվենք, որ դու տաքացած ես գրում/, իսկ դրա հավեսը չունեմ: Դրա համար գնում եմ... ես իմ ասածն ասացի, հակափաստարկները լսեցի - *նոր բան այլևս չի ասվի...*


հիմա չեմ հասկանում մի բան գիտե՞ս թե վարյանտներ ես առաջարկում… եղել է այն ինչ եղել է… շատ բան էր հնարավոր, բայց եղել է մեկը…

լրիվ ճիշտ ես, նոր բան չի ասվելու, որովհետև էս ամեն ինչը 100 տարի առաջ է եղել ու քեզ համար սրանք դեռ նորություններ են ու ստեղ դիրքորոշման հարց չկա…

----------


## Երվանդ

Ոչ ոք չի ասում դիտմամբ են էտ սաղ արել Լիոն, ուղղակի էտ են էղել, ոնց որ դու ես պատմությունից գլուխ հանում , իրանք տենց քաղաքականությունից են գլուխ հանել, դրա համար ունենք էն ինչ որ ունենք, Լ.Շանթը որը ղեկավարում էր դաշնակցության ուղարկած խումբը, որը պետք է բանակցություններ վարեր Սովետական Ռուսաստանի հետ, ճամփեն ծռում ա մտնում ա իրա հորքուրին թե մորքուրին տեսնելու, արդյունքում թուրքական պատվիրակությունը ավելի շուտ ա հասնում ու ռուսների հետ ստորագրում են գաղտնի պայմանագիր, բա, նենց բաներ կան կարդում ես մազերդ բիզ բիզ ա կանգնում, իսկ դու ասում ես բան մի ասեք Տիգրան Կարապետիչի կուսակցությունը էտ ժամանակ չկար :LOL:

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Ինչքան ասեցի չգրեմ, չստացվեց: 
Իմ կարծիքով թուրք դիվանագիտությունը կամաց կամաց հասնում ա ցեղասպանության հարցում իր նպատակին, այն է՝ հայերին ու ամբողջ աշխարհին համոզում են, որ եթե չլիներ հայկական ազատագրական պայքարը, եթե հայերը լռեին ու իրենց տեղը վեր ընգնեին, եթե անկախություն չպահանջեին, ապա բարեգութ սուլթանը հայերին չէր ջարդի: Միջազգային ասպարեզում նրանք տենց էլ հայտարարում են: Ես կարծում էի, թե դա ընդամենը թուրք մասսայի համար է, բայց տեսնում եմ, որ մերոնք էլ են դա պնդում:
Իմ խորին համոզմամբ դա տենց չի, ու եթե չլիներ ազատագրական պայքարը, հիմա միգուցե հայ էլ չմնար աշխարհի երեսին: Մարդ կա, ասում ա, ես հարազատ եմ կորցրել էն թվերին ու դրա համար մեղադրում եմ դաշնակներին: Հիմա ըստ էդ նույն տրամաբանության, եթե մեկը արցախյան հերոսամարտում հարազատ ա կորցրել, պետք է մեղադրի Ղարաբաղ կոմիտեին դրա համար ու Հայոց Համազգային Շարժմանը: Դաշնակցությունը և մնացած կուսակցություններն էլ այն ժամանակվա «Արևմտյան Հայաստան» կոմիտեն է եղել ու միակ նպատակ է ունեցել ազատագրել Արևմտյան Հայաստանը թուրքերից: Ուղղակի ի տարբերություն Ղարաբաղյան շարժման, այն ժամանակ մի շարք օբյեկտիվ ու ոչ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով մերոնք պարտվեցին: Պարտության ամենամեծ պատճառներից մեկը հենց այն է, որ հավատացել են երիտթուրքերին, հավատացել են, որ թուրքը կարող ա փոխվի: Մեզ մնում ա միայն այդ սխալներից դասեր քաղել ու հիմիկվա դարում թույլ չտալ այն սխալները, որոնք այն ժամանակ թույլ տվեցին դաշնակները, այլ ոչ թե գալ ու հայտարարել, որ ցեղասպանության համար դաշնակներն են մեղավոր ու պիտի պատասխան տան:
Հայերը վերջին 1700 տարում համախմբված չեն եղել ու ես արդեն կասկածում եմ, թե երբևէ կլինեն: :Sad:

----------

Lion (01.05.2009), Լեռնցի (05.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

Արիացի չլնի հայերը դաշնակների շուրջ պտի միավորվեն, հը՞ :Shok: 
Ամբողջ գրվածդ աղերս չունի իրականության հետ, համեմատությունները նույնպես սխալ էին, իսկ եթե այդքան փաստերից հետո դաշնակցությանը անմեղսունակ , դա քո պրոբլեմն է ու մի փորձիր քո տեսակետը "ազգային" նկատառումներով մնացած ֆորումցիների վզին փաթաթել:
Իմ համար` դաշնակցությունը պետք է ներողություն խնդրի Հայ ժողովրդից , Թուրքիայի իր ախպերների հետ ու մաքրվի Հայաստանից և գնա պատմության աղբանոցը, որտեղ պետք է հայտնվեր դեռևս 100 տարի առաջ:

----------

Nareco (02.05.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> Ինչքան ասեցի չգրեմ, չստացվեց: 
> Իմ կարծիքով թուրք դիվանագիտությունը կամաց կամաց հասնում ա ցեղասպանության հարցում իր նպատակին, այն է՝ հայերին ու ամբողջ աշխարհին համոզում են, որ եթե չլիներ հայկական ազատագրական պայքարը, եթե հայերը լռեին ու իրենց տեղը վեր ընգնեին, եթե անկախություն չպահանջեին, ապա բարեգութ սուլթանը հայերին չէր ջարդի: Միջազգային ասպարեզում նրանք տենց էլ հայտարարում են: Ես կարծում էի, թե դա ընդամենը թուրք մասսայի համար է, բայց տեսնում եմ, որ մերոնք էլ են դա պնդում:
> Իմ խորին համոզմամբ դա տենց չի, ու եթե չլիներ ազատագրական պայքարը, հիմա միգուցե հայ էլ չմնար աշխարհի երեսին: Մարդ կա, ասում ա, ես հարազատ եմ կորցրել էն թվերին ու դրա համար մեղադրում եմ դաշնակներին:…


Արիացի, ստեղ որևէ մեկին տեսա՞ր, որը թուրքերին արդարացնում է կամ ասում է ազատագրական պայքար պետք չէր:  :Shok: 
Ընդհակառակը՝ ՀՅԴ-ն մեղադրվում է ցեղասպանություն իրականացնող թուրքերին աջակցելու, դիվանագիտական կոպիտ սխալների, նաև ազատագրական պայքարը կազմակերպող հերոսներին մատնելու, խանգարելու մեջ…

Եթե ՀՅԴ-ին մեղադրում ենք մեղսակցության մեջ, կամ առնվազն ժողովրդին ցեղասպանությունից չպաշտպանելու մեջ, չի նշանակում թե արդարացնում ենք թուրքերին: Ու բոլորովին չի նշանակում, թե մեղադրում ենք ցեղասպանության ենթարկված ժողովրդին: Ժողովրդին ու ՀՅԴ-ին պետք չի նույնացնել:

Հ. Գ.
Կներեք, բանավեճից դուրս եմ գալիս. հանրահավաքից ուշանում եմ: Հատկապես որ կարծես տարբեր լեզուներով ենք խոսում  :Sad:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.05.2009), Nareco (02.05.2009), Norton (01.05.2009), Երվանդ (02.05.2009), Մարկիզ (01.05.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի չլնի հայերը դաշնակների շուրջ պտի միավորվեն, հը՞
> Ամբողջ գրվածդ աղերս չունի իրականության հետ, համեմատությունները նույնպես սխալ էին, իսկ եթե այդքան փաստերից հետո դաշնակցությանը անմեղսունակ , դա քո պրոբլեմն է ու մի փորձիր քո տեսակետը "ազգային" նկատառումներով մնացած ֆորումցիների վզին փաթաթել:
> Իմ համար` դաշնակցությունը պետք է ներողություն խնդրի Հայ ժողովրդից , Թուրքիայի իր ախպերների հետ ու մաքրվի Հայաստանից և գնա պատմության աղբանոցը, որտեղ պետք է հայտնվեր դեռևս 100 տարի առաջ:


Նորտոն, ես իմ տեսակետը ոչ մեկի վզին չեմ փաթաթում, իմ կարծիքն եմ արտահայտում ու գրում եմ էն ինչ ճիշտ եմ համարում: Եթե դու կարծում ես որ դաշնակները մեղսունակ են, դա քո պրոբլեմն ա, գնա ու նրանցից ներողություն պահանջի ու մի փորձիր քո տեսակետը անձնական նկատառումներով մնացած ֆորումցիների վզին փաթաթել:

----------

Lion (01.05.2009), Լեռնցի (05.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Զարմանում եմ ոմանց հիվանդ գլխից առռողջ գլխի վրա խնդիրներ բարդելու կարողությունից։ Դաշնակները բան են արել, սխալվել են, վիձիծե լի... Սխալվել են, վերջին հայը թանգարանում պիտի մնար, էն էլ չստացվեց։

----------

Մարկիզ (01.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Նորտոն, ես իմ տեսակետը ոչ մեկի վզին չեմ փաթաթում, իմ կարծիքն եմ արտահայտում ու գրում եմ էն ինչ ճիշտ եմ համարում: Եթե դու կարծում ես որ դաշնակները մեղսունակ են, դա քո պրոբլեմն ա, գնա ու նրանցից ներողություն պահանջի ու մի փորձիր քո տեսակետը անձնական նկատառումներով մնացած ֆորումցիների վզին փաթաթել:


Ես չեմ , այլ պատմությունա դաշնակներին մեղավոր ճանաչում և սա իմիջայլոց միայն իմ տեսակետը չի, ինձնից առաջ շատ ավելի լուրջ պատմաբաններն են դրա մասին խոսել: Այ քո հարցում ուրիշ է, չգիտեմ խի ես խառնվել, ի՞նչ ես ուզում ապացուցել: Ու հիշիր այստեղ չկա, անձնական կա ազգային խնդիրներ՝ անձնական առումով իմ համար լրիվ թքած կա դաշնակցություն , թե չէ, իսկ ազգային ու պետականության առումով՝ այն պետքա պատասխան տա իր արածների համար:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Նորտոն, ես իմ տեսակետը ոչ մեկի վզին չեմ փաթաթում, իմ կարծիքն եմ արտահայտում ու գրում եմ էն ինչ ճիշտ եմ համարում: Եթե դու կարծում ես որ դաշնակները մեղսունակ են, դա քո պրոբլեմն ա, գնա ու նրանցից ներողություն պահանջի ու մի փորձիր քո տեսակետը անձնական նկատառումներով մնացած ֆորումցիների վզին փաթաթել:


Արդեն քիչ է մնում «բացասական վարկանիշներ» տամ… :LOL:  Հարցն էլ այն է, որ «ազգային- ազատագրական պայքար»-ն ու Դաշնակցությանը նույնացնել պետք չէ: Դա եղել է միայն և միայն ժողովրդի պայքարը: Հա, որևիցե մեկը չի ժխտում, որ Դաշնակցությունն օգնել է այդ պայքարին: Սա փաստ է: Ֆիդայական պայքարն էլ չէ պետք նույնացնել դաշնակցության հետ:
Բայց փաստ է նաև այն, որ Մեծ Եղեռնի տարիներին, նաև նախորդող ժամանակահատվածում Դաշնակցակցությունը բազմաթիվ ճակատագրական սխալներ է գործել: Դա հենց իրենք դաշնակցության բազմաթիվ ներկայացուցիչներ են նշում, այնպիսի մարդիկ, որոնք այդ կուսակցության առաջին շարքերում են եղել: Դա շեշտում են այն ժամանակվա մեր բազմաթիվ մտավորականներ… Այնպես որ՝ դուք ասեք- չասեք, մի հաշիվ է: Պատմական փաստն ու իրականությունը մի բան է, խիստ անհատական ֆանտազիաներն ու երազանքները՝ այլ…

Եվ ընդհանրապես, հարգելիներս, դուք զգու՞մ եք, որ «բան» չեք ասում: Բառերի ֆուտբոլ եք խաղում ընդամենը: Այնպիսի հարցեր եք առաջադրում, որոնք բացարձակապես կապ չունեն իրականության հետ և ձեր/ :LOL: / «ազգային ազատագրական» ֆանտազիաների մեջ են միայն տեղավորվում: Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ «Արել են, դրա համար էլ սխալվել են», «Ո՞վ ոչինչ չի արել, իրավունք չունի քննադատելու»… Անգամ ծիծաղելի է դառնում այս բանավեճը… :LOL:  

Հիմա ես, օրինակ, իրավունք չունե՞մ քննադատելու այն մարդուն, ով ցանկանում է իմ այգում ծառ տնկել, բայց կողքի բոլոր ծառերը հիմարաբար հատում է կամ ծառը տնկում է արմատները դեպի վեր:

----------

Artgeo (01.05.2009), Nareco (02.05.2009), Norton (01.05.2009), Երվանդ (02.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Lion և Mephistopheles ձեր դիալոգը՝ կապված իրար դիմելաձևի հետ ջնջված է: Մոդերատորին տեղեկացման, անձնական հաղորդագրություն ուղարկելու համակագից չօգտվելու փոխարեն թեմայից դուրս գրառում անելու համար Lion -ը ստանում է տուգանային միավոր: Mephistopheles -ի գրառման մեջ Lion -ի կողմից անընդունելի դիմելաձևը ջնջված է: Եվս մեկ անգամ բոլորին խնդրում եմ անհամապատասխան/վատ, թեմայից դուրս, անձնական բնույթի և այլ/ գրառում հանդիպելիս օգտվել տեղեկացման համակարգից՝ սեղմելով տվյալ գրառում անող անդամի անվան տակ գտնվող  նշանի վրա: Ոչ մի տեղեկացում անարձագանք չի մնա: Իսկ տվյալ անդամին, թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող հարցերով ուղարկել անձնական հաղորդագրույթուն:*

----------


## dvgray

> Չեմ կարծում, որ ՀՅԴ մեղք ունի Ցեղասպանության գործում: Առավելագույնը, որ նրան կարելի է մեղադրել, դա այն է, որ նա այս կամ այն ինքնապաշտպանական մարտը հաջող չղեկավարեց: Բայց կներեք, էլի - սխալվում է նա, ով ինչ-որ բան է անում: Հարց է ծագում - իսկ որտե՞ղ էին այն քաղաքական ուժերի նախնիները այդ ժամանակ ու ի՞նչ էին անում, երբ դաշնակները "սխալվում" էին


ինչ՞ ինքանպաշտպանություն, ինչ՞բան: ինչից՞ ես խոսում: Երվանդ Օտյան ա պետք կարդալ  :Wink:   :LOL: 
Ռուսական կայսրության հրամանով  ու Ռուսական կայսրության ագենտուռայի վրա կառուցված մի միավոր էր նա: Ու է մինչև հիմա:

----------

Nareco (02.05.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Տատ

М...дааа
Էլ չգիտեք ում կրծոտեք, էս ինչ դառնություն.., :Shok: 

Լսեք, իսկ էլ ի՞նչ կուսակցություն կար Թուրքիայում, որ ցենտր լավ ու խելոք էր: Ռամկավարներն ու հնչակնե՞րը: Նրանք ճի՞շտ էին: *Պարզապես ատում էին իրար բոլոր երեքը*, դա ամենաօգտակար բանն էր հայերի համար այն պահին այն երկրում:

Տարօրինակ է՝ մի քանի դարերի ընթացքում հայ քաղաքական ( և կրոնական) գործիչների *անվիճելի* կարճատեսությունը, ծուլությունը, մասնավոր դավաճանությունները, վախը...այն ամենն ինչ իրոք կարելի է _սխալ_ անվանել, ինչի հետևանքով նախ կորցրեցինք երկիրը, հետո գերադասեցինք հարմարվել, հետո հավատալ երիտթուրքերի բարեփոխումների խոստումներին, հավատալ ռուսների օգնությանը... տարօրինակ, վտանգավոր ցանկություն է այդ ամենը կախել մի կուսակցության վզին: 

Ամբողջ մեր ժողովուրդը ոգևորությամբ մասնակցում էր (է) իրեն խաբելու պրոցեսին, ոչ միայն թուրքերի կողմից, իսկ դուք փրփուրը բերանին գոռում եք՝ դաշնակցություն: Մենք հիմա էլ հավատում ենք ում ասես, ով բարյացակամ ուսերիս խփի: Օտար թե տեղացի:
Ասեք՝ էշ հայեր, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի:

Նաշլի կազլա ատպուշենիյա: 
Հիմա հանգիստ ե՞ք, գիտե՞ք ով է մեղավոր ու ումից ներողություն պահանջել: Դե որ էն մեկը թքած ունի, գուցե էս մեկին համոզենք:

Կներեք, սիրելիներս, սիրտս խառնեց, վախեցա ձեզ համար: Պայքարը լավ բան է, իսկ այ ատելությունը
 :Shok:

----------


## voter

Էհ~~ ՀՅԴի վրա դեռ հույս դնողներ երևում է շատ կան, նամանավանդ արցախում, բայց ակնհայտ քցոցին, որ այդ կուսակցությունը իր հիմնադիրների ու իրեն հավատացողների սկզբունքների վերաբերյալ է կազմակերպել, չեն տեսնում։

ՀՅԴոչ մի նոր բան չի արել կոալիցիայից «դուրս» գալու իր «քայլով», նրանք արդեն վաղուց ԴԵՄ ըլլալով ԿՈՂՄ են։

Կարճ ասած մոռացեք, որ ՀՅԴն որևէ սկզբունքային քայլ երբևիցե կարող է կատարել նույնիսկ կասկածում եմ ու ավելին չեմ իմանում, որ երբևիցե բացի լեզվից ուրիշ մարմնի մասերում սկզբունքային եղած լինեն։ 

Այսինքն չէ սկզբունքային դաշնակների հանդիպել եմ, որ մի տարի առաջ իրենց դյուքյան սարքած openarmenian–ում ասում էի, ցեղասպանության օրն էլ, ծիծեռնակաբերդում էլ իրավունք ունի ամեն ոք իր բողոքի ձայնը բարցրացնի եկրում տիրող անարդարությունների մասին, ինչպես դա սովետական ժամանակներին էր ու եթե կամենդանսկի չաս ա ու ուրիշ հնարավորություն չկա, ասածը մեծ մասսաներին տեղ հասցնելու, ծիծեռնակաբերդում էլ լոզունգներով կարելի է ման գալ, ինչպես արվել էր 88/89ին, իրանց «սուրբ» սկզբունքի դեմ էր ցեղասպանության օրը «պղծելու մեղադրանքով» արգելեցին այլևս այնտեղ իմ անվան տակ գրառումներ լինեն ու սկզբունքայնորեն են մինչև վերջերս չեն էլ իջեցնում ռեյտինգս – դեռ openarmeniani պատվավոր դիսիդենտ եմ ։

Բայց որ տեղա գալիս է ցեղասպանությունն ինչ է որ չծախեն, արա բիզնեսա կորչում ԲԻԶՆԵՍ, բա արի ու պաշտոններդ վայր դիր, չի կարելի չէ, մարդիկ տուն են պահում երեխեք, պաշտոնները վայր դնեն ձեռներից հաբռգածները գործը կվերցնեն, սոված կմնան։

Երևի բարգավաճիստները կամ կարապետիչները ավելի հարգանքի արժանի են, քանի որ չեն թաքցնում, որ սկզբունքներ չունեն, հոսանքի հետ լողում են, ուր քշեն տենղ ել ոչխարի նման կգնան։ 

ՀՅԴի սկզբունքներին հավատացող հասարակ կուսակիցները երբ սկսում են վրդովվել, որ պետք ա մի բան անել, ՀՅԴն միշտ էլ միայն ճամարտակում է բայց հենց բանը հասնում է գործին ամեն կերպ փորձում են պլստան ու հիմա էլ պլստացին – ընդիմադիր են բայց ՀՀԿական Ազգային Ժողովում հանձնաժողով են ղեկավարելու, որ ՀՀԿի 60% ձայներով անցկացվող օրենքները իրանք ստորագրեն ու ասեն, ԿԱՆՏՐՈԼԸ ՊԱՀՈՒՄ ենք, որ հանգարծ ապազգային օրենքներ չմշակվեն։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> М...дааа
> Էլ չգիտեք ում կրծոտեք, էս ինչ դառնություն..,
> 
> Լսեք, իսկ էլ ի՞նչ կուսակցություն կար Թուրքիայում, որ ցենտր լավ ու խելոք էր: Ռամկավարներն ու հնչակնե՞րը: Նրանք ճի՞շտ էին: *Պարզապես ատում էին իրար բոլոր երեքը*, դա ամենաօգտակար բանն էր հայերի համար այն պահին այն երկրում:
> 
> *Տարօրինակ է՝ մի քանի դարերի ընթացքում հայ քաղաքական ( և կրոնական) գործիչների անվիճելի կարճատեսությունը, ծուլությունը, մասնավոր դավաճանությունները, վախը...այն ամենն ինչ իրոք կարելի է սխալ անվանել, ինչի հետևանքով նախ կորցրեցինք երկիրը, հետո գերադասեցինք հարմարվել, հետո հավատալ երիտթուրքերի բարեփոխումների խոստումներին, հավատալ ռուսների օգնությանը... տարօրինակ, վտանգավոր ցանկություն է այդ ամենը կախել մի կուսակցության վզին:* 
> 
> Ամբողջ մեր ժողովուրդը ոգևորությամբ մասնակցում էր (է) իրեն խաբելու պրոցեսին, ոչ միայն թուրքերի կողմից, իսկ դուք փրփուրը բերանին գոռում եք՝ դաշնակցություն: Մենք հիմա էլ հավատում ենք ում ասես, ով բարյացակամ ուսերիս խփի: Օտար թե տեղացի:
> Ասեք՝ էշ հայեր, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի:
> ...


Տատ ջան, դաշնակներն իրենք էին իրենց վրա վերցրել "ազգի փրկության" միսիան… ոչ ոք դա նրանց չէր տվել, դրա համար էլ դառել ա Կազյոլ օտպուշենիա… իմիջայլոց արխիվը կա և մատչելի է բոլորին ու որ սրտխառնոցդ անցնի մի հատ աչքի անցկացրու դրանք փաստեր են (եթե ի հարկե փաստերը փաստի ուժ ունեն քեզ համար)… մենք ամեն ինչը չենք կախում մեկ կուսակցության վզին, պարզապես էդ կուսակցությունը, էդ քո գրածների մարմնացումն է

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այսօրվա դաշնակցությանը, ապա այն փչացած է (չի աշխատում), նրանք այսօր վազգենի, դատարկ դհոլի ու արտուրիկի կատեգորիայի մեջ են…

"ով դաշնակցական չէ հայ չէ"… սա իրենց արտահայտությունն է… "Կիլիկիո Կաթողիկոսությունն" էլ իրենց մոգոնածն է… արդեն 17 տարի է Հայաստանը անկախ է, բայց չգիտես ինչի միացման ոչ մի միտում չկա…

----------

ministr (02.05.2009), Nareco (02.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Երեկ նայեցի՞ք, ոնց էր Կոմկուսը սեր բացատրում ՀՅԴ-ին  :Smile:  



> Հայաստանյան քաղաքական դաշտում տեղի ունեցող վերջին իրադարձությունների մասին խոսելիս, Յ. Մանուկյանը շեշտեց, որ ինքը Դաշնակցությունից այդքան հավասարակշռված, հայրենանպաստ քաղաքկանություն չէր սպասում:
> 
> «Հալալ է իրենց: Դաշնակցությունը ցույց տվեց, որ կարող է ամենափոքր շանսը օգտագործել` իրոք երկրին և ժողովրդին օգտակար լինելու համար», - հավելեց բանախոսը:


http://aysor.am/am/news/2009/05/01/ymanukyan/

Իմ հիշելով «Մենք ու դաշնակցությունն ենք, որ կարող ենք իշխանություն լինելով, լինենք ընդդիմադիր» կամ տենց մի բան էլ ասեց:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> М...дааа
> .... *Պարզապես ատում էին իրար բոլոր երեքը*, դա ամենաօգտակար բանն էր հայերի համար այն պահին այն երկրում:
> 
> .........................


3-ը չէ, 2-ը 1-ին, կամ 1-ը 2-ին էլ

----------


## Տատ

> պարզապես էդ կուսակցությունը, էդ քո գրածների մարմնացումն է


 Այսինքն հայ ազգի բնութագրականն է՞: Այսինքն ամենահայկական կուսակցությունն էր՞: Հենզ այդ էլ ասում եմ՝ ժողովուրդն ինքն է գնում իրեն սազող կուսակցության հետևից: Բոլոր ժամանակներում և երկրներում:



> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է այսօրվա դաշնակցությանը, ապա այն փչացած է (չի աշխատում),


Համաձայն եմ: Եվ այդ չաշխատող մարած կուսակցությունը դու ատու՞մ ես: Այս թեմայի արտահայտությունները ատելություն են վկայում, իսկ ատելությունն առաջանում է, երբ քեզ անզոր ես զգում, կամ նախանձում ես մի բանի...



> "ով դաշնակցական չէ հայ չէ"… սա իրենց արտահայտությունն է…


Ծանոթ արտահայտություն է :Wink:  



> 3-ը չէ, 2-ը 1-ին, կամ 1-ը 2-ին էլ


Ոչ, երեքն էլ միմիանց: Միավորման մասին ինչպես միշտ խոսք լինել չէր կարող: Էն ավելի հեքիաթը այն ժամանակ էլ հայերին չէր վերաբերվում:
Հիմա էլ այդ սկզբունքով շարունակենք, նույն արդյունքով:

----------


## dvgray

> М...дааа
> Էլ չգիտեք ում կրծոտեք, էս ինչ դառնություն..,
> 
> Լսեք, իսկ էլ ի՞նչ կուսակցություն կար Թուրքիայում, որ ցենտր լավ ու խելոք էր: Ռամկավարներն ու հնչակնե՞րը: Նրանք ճի՞շտ էին: *Պարզապես ատում էին իրար բոլոր երեքը*, դա ամենաօգտակար բանն էր հայերի համար այն պահին այն երկրում:
> 
> Տարօրինակ է՝ մի քանի դարերի ընթացքում հայ քաղաքական ( և կրոնական) գործիչների *անվիճելի* կարճատեսությունը, ծուլությունը, մասնավոր դավաճանությունները, վախը...այն ամենն ինչ իրոք կարելի է _սխալ_ անվանել, ինչի հետևանքով նախ կորցրեցինք երկիրը, հետո գերադասեցինք հարմարվել, հետո հավատալ երիտթուրքերի բարեփոխումների խոստումներին, հավատալ ռուսների օգնությանը... տարօրինակ, վտանգավոր ցանկություն է այդ ամենը կախել մի կուսակցության վզին: 
> 
> Ամբողջ մեր ժողովուրդը ոգևորությամբ մասնակցում էր (է) իրեն խաբելու պրոցեսին, ոչ միայն թուրքերի կողմից, իսկ դուք փրփուրը բերանին գոռում եք՝ դաշնակցություն: Մենք հիմա էլ հավատում ենք ում ասես, ով բարյացակամ ուսերիս խփի: Օտար թե տեղացի:
> Ասեք՝ էշ հայեր, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի:
> ...


դաշնակները տեռորի են ենթարկել հենց իր ժողովրդին, այսինքն մեզ՝ հայերիս:
ինչպես բոլշեվիկները և երիտթուրքերը:
բոլշեվիկները և երիտթուրքերը արժանիորեն դատվեցին սեփական, տեռորի ենթարկված ժողովրդի կողմից: 
հերթը դաշնակներինն է: 

Հ.Գ. սիրտ խառնելու ախտանիշները բազմաթիվ են: պատճառն է պետք գտնել:

----------


## Rammer

Որքան էլ ցինիկ հնչի, բայց «Ցեղասպանությունը» և դրա ճանաչման պորցեսը դաշնակների, բառիս բուն իմաստով, երկարաժամկետ բիզնես պրոյեկտն է, որի մեջ բաժնետերեր են Հայաստանի իշխանությունները:   Նրանք անելու են ամեն ինչ, որ առավելագույնս հետաձգեն Թուրքիայի կողմից ճանաչումը: Ցեղասպանությունը շատ լավ դիվանագիտական խաղաքարտ են դարձրել այլ պետություններ և օգտագրոծում են Թուրքիայի դեմ, սեփական շահի համար…Հիմա ինձ ասեք ինչ բարոյականութունից եք խոսում? Էտ ինչ տեսակ բարոյականություն է, որ հիմնված է փողի ու ստի վրա?Ներողություն? Բիզնեսի համար? Կապիտալիզմի ու փողի դարաշրջանում?Էտ դեպքում երևի ժամանակը չի հերքի…որ մեկը ներողութույն խնդրի, էտ որտեղ կան մեծ փողեր ու չկա ստորություն, կեղծիք, անբարոյականություն և մարդկային դիակներ? 
Ես դեռ հույս ունեմ, որ մենք էլ կարող ենք օգտագրոծել Թուրքայի դեմ այն` ինչ դուք ցեղասպանություն եք ասում, այսինքն ծառայեցնեք այսօրվա Հայաստանի շահներին, մեր ազգին թեկուզ չնչին օգուտ բերելու համար, թեկուզ մի փոքր ուժեղանալու համար: Եթե այդ տեսակետից նայենք, ուրեմն կարող եմ ասել որ այս բաժնի հարցը ուղակի ՀԱԿԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ Է, ՀԱԿԱՊԵՏԱԿԱՆ…ինչու? Դուք պատկերցնում եք այն քաղաքական հետևանքների մասին, որ կկրի մեր պետությունը, եթե դաՇԼանգները ներողություն խնդրեն հայ ազգից հայոց ցեղասպանության համար…Ես արդեն պատկերացնում եմ թե թուրքերը քանի վարկյանում դա կօգտագրոծեն Հայաստանի դեմ, ինչ ցեխ կլցնեն մեր պետության վրա, քանի թշնամի երկիր ձեռք կբերենք…Ազերիները ու թրքերը ՄԱԿ-ի ու մնացած ամբիոններից վաբշե ընենց կբարոյազրկցնեն սաղ հայ ազգը, իրանց թերթերով, հմուտ դիվանագետներով, պետական ապարատով, որ երեևի թողենք փախնենք լուսին: Կասկածում եք? ՈՒ ընենց կղժժան նրանց վրա ով ընդունել էր ցեղասպանությունը…վայյյյ…Էս սաղ տարիներին ցեղասպանության մասին նկարված սաղ լաց ու կոցը մենք մեր ձեռքով կջարդենք  առանձ էտ ել մեր թշվառ ազգի գլխին…

Որ մի հարց տալիս եք ու այսքան երկար քննարկում մի պահ մտածում եք թե որքանով է ռեալ ու իրականությանը համապատասխանում այդ հարցը և արժի այն արդյոք քննարկել ընդհանարապես…Դաշնակները, հիմա իրանք ինչ արել չեն արել, հայ են ու իրանց ամբողջ աշխարհը ճանաչում  է որպես հայ ազգի ներկայացուցիչներ…Ի դեպ, գյուտ չեմ անում, բայց հիշեցնեմ, որ սփյուռքահայության մեծ մասը ևս դաշնակները են և միլլիարդնեն են ծախսում ցեղասպանության ճանաչման վրա և փաստորեն հենց սփյռքահայ են դառել հենց մեծ մասամբ ցեղասպանության պատճառով և  հիմա պետք է ներողություն խնդրեն ցեղասպանության համար…???Էս դառնում ա գիտաֆանտաստիկաքաղաքական մազոխիզմ  :

 “Այս տարի էլ անցավ, բայց մոնղոլնները, թաթարները, արաբները էլի ներեղություն չխնդրեցին այն ազգերից, որոնց ժամանակին միլլիոններով կոտորել են” : Մտքվս անցավ մի հատ սենց թեմա բացեմ ինչ կասեք?

Այսքան կարդում եմ վերլուծություններ ,տարբեր գրառումներ ու գալիս եմ այն եզրակացության որ 1915 –ից թվից մինչև հիմա համարյա բան չի փոխվել…Ոնց եղել ենք ազգովի “կույր”, կաղապարներով ու անտեղի զգացումնքներով ապրող, իրար կռծող ու միամիտ ազգ, այնպես և հիմա մեծամասնությունը այդպիսին է...Իհարկէ կան մարդիկ ում մտքի թռիքը ուղակի հիացնում է, բայց պրագմատիզը, սառը դատողութոյւնը մեզ` հայերիս համար չէ…միգուցէ սխալվում եմ,...երանի թե այդպես լինի հաաաա…

----------

Artgeo (02.05.2009), Elmo (02.05.2009), Mephistopheles (03.05.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Երվանդ (02.05.2009), Հայկօ (11.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Այսքան կարդում եմ վերլուծություններ ,տարբեր գրառումներ ու գալիս եմ այն եզրակացության որ 1915 –ից թվից մինչև հիմա համարյա բան չի փոխվել…Ոնց եղել ենք ազգովի “կույր”, կաղապարներով ու անտեղի զգացումնքներով ապրող, իրար կռծող ու միամիտ ազգ, այնպես և հիմա մեծամասնությունը այդպիսին է...Իհարկէ կան մարդիկ ում մտքի թռիքը ուղակի հիացնում է, բայց պրագմատիզը, սառը դատողութոյւնը մեզ` հայերիս համար չէ…միգուցէ սխալվում եմ,...երանի թե այդպես լինի հաաաա…


կարծում եմ որ "կաղապարներով ու անտեղի զգացումնքներով ապրող, իրար կռծող ու միամիտ ազգ" հատկանիշները տեղին է օգտագործել քո և քեզ պես մտածողների համար: 
…
այսպիսի եզրակացություններ անելու համար գոնե պետք է քչից շատից տեղյակ լինել բուն թեմայից ու լավ կլինի տեղյակ լինել նաև մյուս առաջավոր ազգերի փորձից, թե ով ոնց է վարվել այսպիսի կուսակցությունների և խմբավորումների հետ:
…
շատ բան չասեմ, փորձի ուսւոմնասիրել հրեաներ պահվածքը վերջին 70 տարում:
…
քո ասելով որ գնանք առաջ, ապա Սերժին՞ ինչ ա եղել. որ դուրս ենք եկել նրա դեմ: իրա համար *հայ* մարդ ա ելի: ու իրա համար էլ *բիզնես ա անում էլի*: ինչի՞ ենք մեր "թշնամիների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնում": համբերենք, մեկա վերջ ու առաջ մի օր մեռնելու է էլի  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Դուք պատկերցնում եք այն քաղաքական հետևանքների մասին, որ կկրի մեր պետությունը, եթե դաՇԼանգները ներողություն խնդրեն հայ ազգից հայոց ցեղասպանության համար…


Պարոնայք, ինձ թվում է մի փոքր աղավաղում ենք բնութագրերը որոշ հակասական ձևակերպումներով։ Սխալ բանաձև է՝ «դաշնակները ներողություն խնդրեն հայ ազգից ցեղասպանության համար», դաշնակները հայեր են, իսկ ցեղասպանել են (ոչ դաշնակները) հայերին։ Ուրեմն հայերը հայերի ցեղասպանության համար ներողություն չեն կարող խնդրել։ Դաշնակները որպես քաղաքական կուսակցություն կարող են ներողություն խնդրել իրենց ձախողված քաղաքականության համար, որի պատճառով տեղի ունեցավ ցեղասպանությունը։ Օրինակ այդպես։ Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, դաշնակները հենց հիմա էլ պետք է ներողություն խնդրեն հայ ժողովրդից հենց ներկայիս ձախողված քաղաքականության համար ու սի… հրաժարական տան բոլոր պաշտոններից ու ինքնալուծարվեն, քանի որ այդ իմպոտենտների կույտը հիմա ավելորդ դեմագոգիայի աղբյուր է, բյուջեյի հաշվին ապրող ու բյուջեն իրենց կայֆերի համար դատարկող ծաղրածուների խմբերից մեկը, որի գործունեությունը աղաջուր է լցնում մեր առանց այն էլ ժանգոտված քաղաքական դաշտի վրա։ Սրանք ներկայիս մեղքերի համար պատասխան չեն տալիս, մնաց իրենց իրավանախորդների համար ներողություն խնդրեն։ Էդ էլ ու պրծ։ Բոլոր պարերը պարել ենք, մնացել է «Սարի սմբուլը» ։

----------

Norton (02.05.2009), Արշակ (03.05.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Ըհը խնդրեմ.



> Կոալիցիայից դուրս գալու՝ ՀՅԴ որոշումից հետո Հանրային հեռուստատեսությունում մի քանի օր սպասել են, որ «Հայլուր» ծրագրի տնօրեն, դաշնակցական, ավագ սկաուտ և հոկտեմբերի 27-ի գործով կարճատև ձերբակալված Հարություն Հարությունյանը նույնպես հրաժարականի դիմում կներկայացնի։ Երբ Հ1-ի աշխատակիցների համբերության բաժակը լցվել է, Հարություն Հարությունյանին պատին են դեմ տվել և հարցրել են. «Կուսակցությունդ հրաժարվում է բոլոր գործադիր պաշտոններից, դու ինչո՞ւ չես հրաժարվում»։ 
> Սրան «Հայլուրի» տնօրենն ապշեցնող պատասխան է տվել. «Ինձ բոլորովին ուրիշ մարդ է նշանակել, ես խի՞ պիտի հրաժարական տամ»,- ասել է կարկառուն ՀՅԴ-ականը։ 
> tert.am


Այս ֆունդամենտալ մտածելակերպը նորմալ էլ տեղավորվում է ներկայիս դաշնակների գաղափարախոսության հենքում։ Իսկ դուք ասում եք ներողություն խնդրեն։ Ո՞վ, ու՞մ, ինչի՞ համար…

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ դուք ասում եք ներողություն խնդրեն։ Ո՞վ, ու՞մ, ինչի՞ համար…


Միգուցե այնքան էլ լավ չի ձևակերպված. բայց ներողություն պետքա խնդրեն, բայց դրանով չսահմանափակվեն, այլ գնան իրենց վաստակած հանգստին Ստամբուլ…

----------


## lav tgha

118 տարի է անցել Դաշնակցութեան յարատեւ պայքարի, գործի ու անսակարկ նւիրումի, այն գաղափարի որը ոչ թէ ծառայել է լոք միայն որպէս կուսակցութիւն, այլ նաեւ շարժում, գաղափարական շարժում, շարժում որը ծնունդ առաւ արհաւիրքի մէջ գտնւող սեփական ժողովրդից, մի բան որը անհնարին դարձրեց նրա կանգնեցման եւ հոսանքի դէմ ընթանալու ցանկացած փորձը:  Հայոց Ազգային պահանջատիրական պայքարը հենց սկսեց Դաշնակցութեան ծնունդի օրօք, դրա փաստը կարող էք հենց գտնել բազուն գրքերի մէջ, Ինչպէս ասում է Սիմոն Վրացեանը, Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցութիւնը մի եզակի ընտանիք է, մի բարոյական մեծ եղբայրակցութիւն, մի գաղափարական վեհ ուխտ որը ծնունդ առաւ հայ ժողովրդի ծոցից: Այս իմաստով նա ինքը հայ ժողովուրդն է, հայութեան կազմակերպւած կամքը ու նրա ստեղծագործ հանճարի մարմինը: 
չեմ ասում որ սխալներ չի արել դաշնակցութիւնը, այս կեանքւմ ով սխալներ չի անում, շատ հեռու չգնանք, հենց այս օրերին կարելի է նմուշ բերել արտգործ նախարարի կողմից ապրիլի 23-ի առաւօտեան նենգ յայտարարութեան ստորագրումը, կամ էլ չէ, անցած տարի մարտի մէկի ընդիմադիրների սխալները որը 8 հոգու մահւան պատճառ դարձաւ, եւ արտաքին աշխարհում հակահայ բանաձեւերի ընդունման պատճառ դարձան, կամ էլ 1992 թւակաները, լեւոն տէրպետրոսեանը այն ժամանակ երկիրը քայքայեց, մինչեւ 1998 սբաղւեց երկրի վաճառման գործով, բայց հիմա վերադարձել է նախագահ լինելու մտադրութեամբ, ոնց որ կարծէս ոչինչ էլ չի եղել, այս բաժնում թէմա էք ստեղծել Դաշնակցությունը Հայ ժողովրդից ներողություն չխնդրեց... , բայց մինչեւ հիմա մտածել էք որ ով 1918 թւին արեւելեան Հայաստանը պաշտպանեց թուրքերից, մոռացել էք սարդարապատի, բաշապարանի ու զանգեզուրի կռիւների մասին, մոռացել էք որ ովքեր անկախ Հայաստանի Հանրապետութիւնը ստեղծեցին 600 տարի գերութիւնից յետոյ, որ դուք եւ ձեր որդիները այսօր ազատ անկախ երկրում գլուխներտ վեր պահած ապրում էք:  118 տարի է անցել ու մենք ականատեսն ենք այն շարժմանը, որը աւելի քան մէկ դար դիմադրել եւ պայքարել է բոլոր այն խնդիրների ու ճնշումների դիմաց որը դրւել է համայն հայութեան առջեւ եւ այս բոլոր տարիների ընթացքում սերնդից սերունդ փոխանցւելով հասել է մեր օրերին, պարզապէս մի բան կցանկանամ աւելացնել եւս, եթէ իրոք Դաշնակցութեան անցեալն ու այսօրը, եթէ Դաշնակցութեան իդիալներն ու նպատակները ու գործողութիւնը այնքան աննշմարտ լինէր ինչպէս ասում էք, ու ասել են շատերը, ապա այդ դէպքում այդքան նրան վարկաբեկող խօսքերի ու գրառումների կարիքը չեր զգացւել, որոնք սկսել են Դաշնակցութեան ծնունդի օրից ու շարունակւում են մինչ օրս:

----------


## lav tgha

*Մոդերատորական: այս գրառումը ջնջվել է բաժնի մոդերատորի կողմից, քանի որ այն նույնությամբ, նույն մարդու կողմից արվել է այստեղ: Տվյալ թեման բացող անդամի խնդրանքով, այն չի միացվել այս թեմային: Հիմա էլ ես եմ խնդրում նույն գրառումները չանել 2 թեմայում ու "հայելային" քննարկումներ չստեղծել, այլապես ստիպված կլինեմ թեմաները միացնել:*

----------


## Տատ

> բոլշեվիկները և երիտթուրքերը արժանիորեն դատվեցին սեփական, տեռորի ենթարկված ժողովրդի կողմից:


Այդ ե՞րբ և ինչպե՞ս: Նույնիսկ ֆաշիստները սեփական ժողովրդի կողմից լիովին չեն դատվել(դատապարտվել), այլ՝ ուրիշ ժողովուրդների, ավելի շուտ, ուժերի կողմից:



> իմիջայլոց արխիվը կա և մատչելի է բոլորին


Արդյոք կասե՞ս դա ուրիշ կուսակցությունների արխիվների մասին: Ժամանակակիցներին ի նկատի ունեմ: 

Օգնել են երիտթուրքերին իշխանության գալ, նորություն չի: Իսկ ի՞նչ անեին, նոր  *սուլթան* դնեի՞ն: Առաջավոր, խոստումնալից էին երիտթուրքերն իրենց ժամանակի համար, լիքը գեղեցիկ խոսքեր ունեին: 
Ռուսներին են համագործակցել...ամերիկացիներին կանչեի՞ն:

Այլ բան, որ հայերն արդեն շատ վաղուց կորցրել էին ԱՆԿԱԽ լինելու հույսն ու ցանկությունը, էնքան քնեցին ու հարմարվեցին, որ լուրջ հեղափոխության, բունտի սերմն անգամ բացակայում էր: Միակ զբաղմունքը «լավ» տեր ընտրելն էր, մեկ՝ երիտթուրք, մեկ՝ ռուս: Իսկ «տիրոջ» լավը միշտ էլ վատ է վերջանում:

----------


## Rammer

> կարծում եմ որ "կաղապարներով ու անտեղի զգացումնքներով ապրող, իրար կռծող ու միամիտ ազգ" հատկանիշները տեղին է օգտագործել քո և քեզ պես մտածողների համար: 
> …
> այսպիսի եզրակացություններ անելու համար գոնե պետք է քչից շատից տեղյակ լինել բուն թեմայից ու լավ կլինի տեղյակ լինել նաև մյուս առաջավոր ազգերի փորձից, թե ով ոնց է վարվել այսպիսի կուսակցությունների և խմբավորումների հետ:
> …
> շատ բան չասեմ, փորձի ուսւոմնասիրել հրեաներ պահվածքը վերջին 70 տարում:
> …
> քո ասելով որ գնանք առաջ, ապա Սերժին՞ ինչ ա եղել. որ դուրս ենք եկել նրա դեմ: իրա համար *հայ* մարդ ա ելի: ու իրա համար էլ *բիզնես ա անում էլի*: ինչի՞ ենք մեր "թշնամիների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնում": համբերենք, մեկա վերջ ու առաջ մի օր մեռնելու է էլի


Սխալ եք կարծքում, բայց...
Եթե իմ կերպարի բարոյահոգաբանակ խորը վերլուծությունից դա եք եզրակացրել, ուրեմն թող այդպես լինի `ինձ էլ կարող եք այդ հայերի շարքին դասել: Մենք` Հայաստանում ապրող հայերս մի նավի մեջ ենք...

Մնացածին կարիք չեմ գտնում անդրադառնալ...

----------


## Rammer

> Պարոնայք, ինձ թվում է մի փոքր աղավաղում ենք բնութագրերը որոշ հակասական ձևակերպումներով։ Սխալ բանաձև է՝ «դաշնակները ներողություն խնդրեն հայ ազգից ցեղասպանության համար», դաշնակները հայեր են, իսկ ցեղասպանել են (ոչ դաշնակները) հայերին։ Ուրեմն հայերը հայերի ցեղասպանության համար ներողություն չեն կարող խնդրել։ Դաշնակները որպես քաղաքական կուսակցություն կարող են ներողություն խնդրել իրենց ձախողված քաղաքականության համար, որի պատճառով տեղի ունեցավ ցեղասպանությունը։ Օրինակ այդպես։ Իսկ իմ կարծիքով, դաշնակները հենց հիմա էլ պետք է ներողություն խնդրեն հայ ժողովրդից հենց ներկայիս ձախողված քաղաքականության համար ու սի… հրաժարական տան բոլոր պաշտոններից ու ինքնալուծարվեն, քանի որ այդ իմպոտենտների կույտը հիմա ավելորդ դեմագոգիայի աղբյուր է, բյուջեյի հաշվին ապրող ու բյուջեն իրենց կայֆերի համար դատարկող ծաղրածուների խմբերից մեկը, որի գործունեությունը աղաջուր է լցնում մեր առանց այն էլ ժանգոտված քաղաքական դաշտի վրա։ Սրանք ներկայիս մեղքերի համար պատասխան չեն տալիս, մնաց իրենց իրավանախորդների համար ներողություն խնդրեն։ Էդ էլ ու պրծ։ Բոլոր պարերը պարել ենք, մնացել է «Սարի սմբուլը» ։


Վիշապ ջան լավ չհասկացա եղբայր ինչի ես իմ գրառման  այդ կտորը առանձնացել:  :Smile: Կարծում եմ իմ գրածը քո գրածին չի հակասում...Ընդհակառակը...Ես փորձել եմ հարցին նայել տարբեր տեսանկյուններից և ըստ էության գրածիս երկրորդ մասում ես էլ էի ուզում ասել այն ինչ դու...

----------


## Վիշապ

> ... բայց մինչեւ հիմա մտածել էք որ ով 1918 թւին արեւելեան Հայաստանը պաշտպանեց թուրքերից, մոռացել էք սարդարապատի, բաշապարանի ու զանգեզուրի կռիւների մասին, մոռացել էք որ ովքեր անկախ Հայաստանի Հանրապետութիւնը ստեղծեցին 600 տարի գերութիւնից յետոյ...


Ապեր, էդ որ պատմությունը կարդում ես, այ էս վերջին յետոյ-ից հետո էլ մի քիչ կարդա տես, թե հետո ի՞նչ եղավ: 



> ... որ դուք եւ ձեր որդիները այսօր ազատ անկախ երկրում գլուխներտ վեր պահած ապրում էք...:


Էստեղ արդեն գալիս է երկրորդ սերիան... էհ՝  հանրապետությունը, ու մենակ չասես, թե դաշնակները անկախացրեցին: Ընենց ես լղոզել, որ մի թաթար-մոնղալ կարդա, կկարծի դաշնակները 118 տարի է, ինչ անկախ պետություն են ստեղծել (ստեղծել!!!!!!!!), 1992 թվին Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը երկիրը քանդեց, ու հիմիկվա արտգործնախարարը, մարտի 8-ի միտինգավորները, մեկ էլ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը դաշնակներ են:

----------

ministr (02.05.2009)

----------


## voter

> Երեկ նայեցի՞ք, ոնց էր Կոմկուսը սեր բացատրում ՀՅԴ-ին  
> 
> http://aysor.am/am/news/2009/05/01/ymanukyan/
> 
> Իմ հիշելով «Մենք ու դաշնակցությունն ենք, որ կարող ենք իշխանություն լինելով, լինենք ընդդիմադիր» կամ տենց մի բան էլ ասեց:


Դե ինչ ՀՅԴին համակրողները ինքնահռչակ կոմունիստներն են մնացել – ապրեն դաշնակները, քաղաքական իրենց ԱՊԱՇՆՈՐՀՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ արդեն ամեն միջակություն ընկալում է...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այսինքն հայ ազգի բնութագրականն է՞: Այսինքն ամենահայկական կուսակցությունն էր՞: Հենզ այդ էլ ասում եմ՝ ժողովուրդն ինքն է գնում իրեն սազող կուսակցության հետևից: Բոլոր ժամանակներում և երկրներում:
> Համաձայն եմ: Եվ այդ չաշխատող մարած կուսակցությունը դու ատու՞մ ես: Այս թեմայի արտահայտությունները ատելություն են վկայում, իսկ ատելությունն առաջանում է, երբ քեզ անզոր ես զգում, կամ նախանձում ես մի բանի...
> 
> Ծանոթ արտահայտություն է 
> 
> Ոչ, երեքն էլ միմիանց: Միավորման մասին ինչպես միշտ խոսք լինել չէր կարող: Էն ավելի հեքիաթը այն ժամանակ էլ հայերին չէր վերաբերվում:
> Հիմա էլ այդ սկզբունքով շարունակենք, նույն արդյունքով:


Իսկ ով է ասում որ Հայ ազգի բնութագրականն է, Դաշնակցությունը ամենահայկական կուսակցունը չի, էդպիսի բան չկա… եթե որևէ կուսակցություն ղեկավար դեր է տանում դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ դա ամենա ազգայինն է… Ժողովուրդը որևէ կուսկցության հետևից չի գնում ու չի գնացել, ժողովուրդը միատարր չէ… կուսակցությունը մի գաղափարի կրող է իսկ ժողովուրդը մի գաղափարի հետևից չի կարող գնալ… դաշնակների նման կուսակցություն բոլոր ազգերն էլ ունեն ու երբենմ-երբեմն դրանց ժողովրդականությունը բարձրանում է, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ դրանք ամենաազգայինն են (իմիջայլոց "ամենաազգային"-ը ավելի բացասական որակ է քան դրական)… Տատ ջան, չեմ ատում ծիծաղս ա գալիս, նամանավանդ դրանց կոչերից ու երգերից, մաքուր Քաջ Նազարի կուսակցություն է … մի հատ կասես դաշնակցության ինչի՞ն ենք նախանձում… ուղղակի երբ օբյեկտիվորեն ես մոտենում դաշնակցության գործունեությանը, ապա տպավորություն է ստեղծվում թե ատում ես, բայց դա էդպես չի… իմիջայլոց ատելությունը հենց դաշնակներին է հատուկ (բավական է միայն նայել Անկախքության առաջին օրերից մինչև 1998-ը ) 

…իմիջայլոց 50-ականների Բեյրութի դեպքերի մասին էլ վատ չէր լինի իմանալ, ահավոր դեպքեր են եղել…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այդ ե՞րբ և ինչպե՞ս: *Նույնիսկ ֆաշիստները սեփական ժողովրդի կողմից լիովին չեն դատվել(դատապարտվել),* այլ՝ ուրիշ ժողովուրդների, ավելի շուտ, ուժերի կողմից:
> 
> .......................
> 
> Օգնել են երիտթուրքերին իշխանության գալ, նորություն չի: Իսկ ի՞նչ անեին, նոր  *սուլթան* դնեի՞ն: Առաջավոր, խոստումնալից էին երիտթուրքերն իրենց ժամանակի համար, լիքը գեղեցիկ խոսքեր ունեին: 
> Ռուսներին են համագործակցել...ամերիկացիներին կանչեի՞ն:
> 
> Այլ բան, որ հայերն արդեն շատ վաղուց կորցրել էին ԱՆԿԱԽ լինելու հույսն ու ցանկությունը, էնքան քնեցին ու հարմարվեցին, որ լուրջ հեղափոխության, բունտի սերմն անգամ բացակայում էր: Միակ զբաղմունքը «լավ» տեր ընտրելն էր, մեկ՝ երիտթուրք, մեկ՝ ռուս: Իսկ «տիրոջ» լավը միշտ էլ վատ է վերջանում:


Ֆաշիստները, ավելի ճիշտ նացիստները դատվել և դատապարտվել են իրենց ժողովրդի կողմից, չգիտեմ ինչ ինկատի ունես որ ասում ես "լիովին չեն դատվել(դատապարտվել)"…

Տատա ջան, ուրեմն երիտթուրքերի ալտերնատիվը սուլթանն է՞… ուրիշ վարյանտներ չկան հա՞… տարօրինակ է…

Տատ ջան, մեր հասարակությունը գտնվում է կազմավորման շրջանումում ու կլինեն վերիվայրումներ (ու շատ ցավոտ)… ես էլ երբեմն ուղղակի ձեռ եմ քաշում ու բերանիս եկածը գրում եմ… Այսօր, ես կարծում եմ որ կան առաջընթացի մեծ շանսեր…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 118 տարի է անցել Դաշնակցութեան յարատեւ պայքարի, գործի ու անսակարկ նւիրումի, այն գաղափարի որը ոչ թէ ծառայել է լոք միայն որպէս կուսակցութիւն, այլ նաեւ շարժում, գաղափարական շարժում, շարժում որը ծնունդ առաւ արհաւիրքի մէջ գտնւող սեփական ժողովրդից, մի բան որը անհնարին դարձրեց նրա կանգնեցման եւ հոսանքի դէմ ընթանալու ցանկացած փորձը:  Հայոց Ազգային պահանջատիրական պայքարը հենց սկսեց Դաշնակցութեան ծնունդի օրօք, դրա փաստը կարող էք հենց գտնել բազուն գրքերի մէջ, Ինչպէս ասում է Սիմոն Վրացեանը, Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցութիւնը մի եզակի ընտանիք է, մի բարոյական մեծ եղբայրակցութիւն, մի գաղափարական վեհ ուխտ որը ծնունդ առաւ հայ ժողովրդի ծոցից: Այս իմաստով նա ինքը հայ ժողովուրդն է, հայութեան կազմակերպւած կամքը ու նրա ստեղծագործ հանճարի մարմինը: 
> չեմ ասում որ սխալներ չի արել դաշնակցութիւնը, այս կեանքւմ ով սխալներ չի անում, շատ հեռու չգնանք, հենց այս օրերին կարելի է նմուշ բերել արտգործ նախարարի կողմից ապրիլի 23-ի առաւօտեան նենգ յայտարարութեան ստորագրումը, կամ էլ չէ, անցած տարի մարտի մէկի ընդիմադիրների սխալները որը 8 հոգու մահւան պատճառ դարձաւ, եւ արտաքին աշխարհում հակահայ բանաձեւերի ընդունման պատճառ դարձան, կամ էլ 1992 թւակաները, լեւոն տէրպետրոսեանը այն ժամանակ երկիրը քայքայեց, մինչեւ 1998 սբաղւեց երկրի վաճառման գործով, բայց հիմա վերադարձել է նախագահ լինելու մտադրութեամբ, ոնց որ կարծէս ոչինչ էլ չի եղել, այս բաժնում թէմա էք ստեղծել Դաշնակցությունը Հայ ժողովրդից ներողություն չխնդրեց... , բայց մինչեւ հիմա մտածել էք որ ով 1918 թւին արեւելեան Հայաստանը պաշտպանեց թուրքերից, մոռացել էք սարդարապատի, բաշապարանի ու զանգեզուրի կռիւների մասին, մոռացել էք որ ովքեր անկախ Հայաստանի Հանրապետութիւնը ստեղծեցին 600 տարի գերութիւնից յետոյ, որ դուք եւ ձեր որդիները այսօր ազատ անկախ երկրում գլուխներտ վեր պահած ապրում էք:  118 տարի է անցել ու մենք ականատեսն ենք այն շարժմանը, որը աւելի քան մէկ դար դիմադրել եւ պայքարել է բոլոր այն խնդիրների ու ճնշումների դիմաց որը դրւել է համայն հայութեան առջեւ եւ այս բոլոր տարիների ընթացքում սերնդից սերունդ փոխանցւելով հասել է մեր օրերին, պարզապէս մի բան կցանկանամ աւելացնել եւս, եթէ իրոք Դաշնակցութեան անցեալն ու այսօրը, եթէ *Դաշնակցութեան իդիալներն ու նպատակները* ու գործողութիւնը այնքան աննշմարտ լինէր ինչպէս ասում էք, ու ասել են շատերը, ապա այդ դէպքում այդքան նրան վարկաբեկող խօսքերի ու գրառումների կարիքը չեր զգացւել, որոնք սկսել են Դաշնակցութեան ծնունդի օրից ու շարունակւում են մինչ օրս:


Ապեր, էս ճառդ կարաս էթաս ձեր կուսակցական ժողովներում կարդաս էն էլ 10-21 տարեկան երեխեքի գլխներին որոնք Հայոց Պատմությունից տեղյակ չեն… մե՞զ ուր ես պատմում… քո կարծիքով դաշնակների՞ց մենք պիտի սովորենք մեր ժամանակակից պատմությունը՞… կներես, բայց մենք դեռ էդտեղ չենք հասել…

Իմիջայլոց իրենց իդեալնեն ու գաղափարները, Կոմունիստականից էդքան էլ տարբեր չեն

----------


## Mephistopheles

Էս ինչի՞ է 2 հատ դաշնակի թեմա…

----------


## Gayl

> 118 տարի է անցել Դաշնակցութեան յարատեւ պայքարի, գործի ու անսակարկ նւիրումի, այն գաղափարի որը ոչ թէ ծառայել է լոք միայն որպէս կուսակցութիւն, այլ նաեւ շարժում, գաղափարական շարժում, շարժում որը ծնունդ առաւ արհաւիրքի մէջ գտնւող սեփական ժողովրդից, մի բան որը անհնարին դարձրեց նրա կանգնեցման եւ հոսանքի դէմ ընթանալու ցանկացած փորձը:  Հայոց Ազգային պահանջատիրական պայքարը հենց սկսեց Դաշնակցութեան ծնունդի օրօք, դրա փաստը կարող էք հենց գտնել բազուն գրքերի մէջ, Ինչպէս ասում է Սիմոն Վրացեանը, Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցութիւնը մի եզակի ընտանիք է, մի բարոյական մեծ եղբայրակցութիւն, մի գաղափարական վեհ ուխտ որը ծնունդ առաւ հայ ժողովրդի ծոցից: Այս իմաստով նա ինքը հայ ժողովուրդն է, հայութեան կազմակերպւած կամքը ու նրա ստեղծագործ հանճարի մարմինը: 
> չեմ ասում որ սխալներ չի արել դաշնակցութիւնը, այս կեանքւմ ով սխալներ չի անում, շատ հեռու չգնանք, հենց այս օրերին կարելի է նմուշ բերել արտգործ նախարարի կողմից ապրիլի 23-ի առաւօտեան նենգ յայտարարութեան ստորագրումը, կամ էլ չէ, անցած տարի մարտի մէկի ընդիմադիրների սխալները որը 8 հոգու մահւան պատճառ դարձաւ, եւ արտաքին աշխարհում հակահայ բանաձեւերի ընդունման պատճառ դարձան, կամ էլ 1992 թւակաները, լեւոն տէրպետրոսեանը այն ժամանակ երկիրը քայքայեց, մինչեւ 1998 սբաղւեց երկրի վաճառման գործով, բայց հիմա վերադարձել է նախագահ լինելու մտադրութեամբ, ոնց որ կարծէս ոչինչ էլ չի եղել, այս բաժնում թէմա էք ստեղծել Դաշնակցությունը Հայ ժողովրդից ներողություն չխնդրեց... , բայց մինչեւ հիմա մտածել էք որ ով 1918 թւին արեւելեան Հայաստանը պաշտպանեց թուրքերից, մոռացել էք սարդարապատի, բաշապարանի ու զանգեզուրի կռիւների մասին, մոռացել էք որ ովքեր անկախ Հայաստանի Հանրապետութիւնը ստեղծեցին 600 տարի գերութիւնից յետոյ, որ դուք եւ ձեր որդիները այսօր ազատ անկախ երկրում գլուխներտ վեր պահած ապրում էք:  118 տարի է անցել ու մենք ականատեսն ենք այն շարժմանը, որը աւելի քան մէկ դար դիմադրել եւ պայքարել է բոլոր այն խնդիրների ու ճնշումների դիմաց որը դրւել է համայն հայութեան առջեւ եւ այս բոլոր տարիների ընթացքում սերնդից սերունդ փոխանցւելով հասել է մեր օրերին, պարզապէս մի բան կցանկանամ աւելացնել եւս, եթէ իրոք Դաշնակցութեան անցեալն ու այսօրը, եթէ Դաշնակցութեան իդիալներն ու նպատակները ու գործողութիւնը այնքան աննշմարտ լինէր ինչպէս ասում էք, ու ասել են շատերը, ապա այդ դէպքում այդքան նրան վարկաբեկող խօսքերի ու գրառումների կարիքը չեր զգացւել, որոնք սկսել են Դաշնակցութեան ծնունդի օրից ու շարունակւում են մինչ օրս:


Չգիտեմ խնդամ թե լացեմ,մի կողմից ծիծաղս գալիսա,մյուս կողմից էլ մտածում եմ,միթե կան հայեր ովքեր դնում ու Դաշնակների կեղտերն են լվանում,դու տենց անկապ օրինակներ պետք չի բերես թե չէ ընենց չոտկի պայմանագրերի անուններ կտամ,որ էլ ասելու բան չունես:

----------


## Rammer

> Այսինքն հայ ազգի բնութագրականն է՞: Այսինքն ամենահայկական կուսակցությունն էր՞: Հենզ այդ էլ ասում եմ՝ ժողովուրդն ինքն է գնում իրեն սազող կուսակցության հետևից: Բոլոր ժամանակներում և երկրներում:
> Համաձայն եմ: Եվ այդ չաշխատող մարած կուսակցությունը դու ատու՞մ ես: Այս թեմայի արտահայտությունները ատելություն են վկայում, իսկ ատելությունն առաջանում է, երբ քեզ անզոր ես զգում, կամ նախանձում ես մի բանի...
> 
> Ծանոթ արտահայտություն է 
> 
> Ոչ, երեքն էլ միմիանց: Միավորման մասին ինչպես միշտ խոսք լինել չէր կարող: Էն ավելի հեքիաթը այն ժամանակ էլ հայերին չէր վերաբերվում:
> Հիմա էլ այդ սկզբունքով շարունակենք, նույն արդյունքով:


Հարգելի Տատ,

Դու ուզում ես ասել, որ այն ինչը եղավ Արևմտյան Հայաստանում դրա մեղավորները նաև ժողովուրդն էր? Ես ճիշտ եմ հասկացել?

Այո' հնարավոր է նախանձությունը և անզորության զգացումը այնքան խորանա, որ վերածվի ատելության, բայց հնարավոր է նաև որ ոչ...Հնարավոր է նաև, որ ատելությունը առաջանա ինչ որ մեկի մարդկային որակների` անսահման ստախոսության, կեղծավորության, տականքության, ստորության համար...ինչ վատ բան կա ատելության մեջ? Դա բնական առաջացող զգացում է: Ուղակի պետք է ճիշտ ուղղորդել այդ ատելությունը և ներքին հավասարակշռության` ներդաշնակության մեջ պահել...
Օրինակ մի բան հարցնեմ...վաղը ինձ ուղարկում են ռազմաճակատ կռիվ ազերիների դեմ: Եթե սիրեմ կամ սիրով առաջնորդվեմ և չատեմ չեմ կարողանա սպանել...Դեմ դիմաց կկանգնեմ թշնամու առաջ ու եթե սրտանց չատեմ, ավելի վատ` կսկսեմ վախենալ, իսկ այդ դեպքում կարող է զենքն ել քցեմ ձեռքիցս...Ատելության պակասը մարդուն թուլացնում է, դարձնում է ավելի հանդուրժող...Իմ կարծքիով բոլոր զգացումնքներ պետք է լինեն, չկա լավ ու վատը, պետք է ուղակի կարողանալ վերահասկել դրանք...
Հիմա դաշնակների մասին...Ես դաշնակների համարում եմ մեր ներքին թշնամին, դրա համար ատում եմ իրանց...Առանձնակի դաժանությամբ եմ ատում( Ղեկավարության ի նկատի ունեմ ). Եթե արտաքին թշնամուն հնարավոր է, որ գերի վերցնես, ներքին թշնամու դեպքում պետք է լինես դաժան ու ներելը բացառես..Իսկ առանց ատելության կարծում եմ դա հնարավոր չի...հնարավոր է խղճաս: Չեմ նախանաձում, չեմ համարում թե անզոր ենք, ատում եմ որովհետեև մեր ներքին թշնամիններն են ու գիտեմ թե ոնց իրենց վերացնել ընդհանարապես...Ուղակի ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակն ունի...

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Ժողովուրդը որևէ կուսկցության հետևից չի գնում ու չի գնացել, ժողովուրդը միատարր չէ…


Այսինքն՝ հիմա էլ ժողովուրդը ՀՀՇ-ի կամ Լևոնի  հետևից չի գնում, ինչպես մենք լսում ենք այս ֆորումում: Միայն նրա մի մասը: 


> Տատ ջան, չեմ ատում ծիծաղս ա գալիս, նամանավանդ դրանց կոչերից ու երգերից, մաքուր Քաջ Նազարի կուսակցություն է … մի հատ կասես դաշնակցության ինչի՞ն ենք նախանձում…


 :Smile:  Քաջ Նազարը նման է, այսօր: Իսկ ժամանակ կար, որ հենց այդպիսի լոզունգներ էին պետք: Նա անցյալ ունի, որը նաև շատ ճիշտ էջէր ունի: 

Մեֆիստ, իմ ծիծաղնել է գալիս, բայց ոչ միայն նրանց, այլ նաև Կոնգրեսի կամ կառավարության կոչերից ու բարձրամտությունից:
Մեկ ուրիշին դատելիս նախորոք պետք է մեզ նայենք, դա է օբյեկտիվությունը:

----------


## Տատ

> Ֆաշիստները, ավելի ճիշտ նացիստները դատվել և դատապարտվել են իրենց ժողովրդի կողմից, չգիտեմ ինչ ինկատի ունես որ ասում ես "լիովին չեն դատվել(դատապարտվել)"…


Այն, որ նրանց ստիպել են: Իսկ կամավոր՝ հրեն ինչքան կողմնակից ունեն բաց և մի ծով էլ՝ գաղտնի:



> dvgray-ի խոսքերից Նայել գրառումը
> բոլշեվիկները և երիտթուրքերը արժանիորեն դատվեցին *սեփական, տեռորի ենթարկված ժողովրդի կողմից*:


Կուզեյի մի րկու խոսքով իմանալ՝ երբ և ինչպես



> Տատա ջան, ուրեմն երիտթուրքերի ալտերնատիվը սուլթանն է՞… ուրիշ վարյանտներ չկան հա՞


 իսկ կայի՞ն: Էդ մենք հիմա գիտենք, թե ինչ դառան երիտթուրքերը, իսկ այն ժամանակ դա առաջադիմական, եվրոպամոլ պետության   դրոշն էր:




> Տատ ջան, մեր հասարակությունը գտնվում է կազմավորման շրջանումում ու կլինեն վերիվայրումներ (ու շատ ցավոտ)… ես էլ երբեմն ուղղակի ձեռ եմ քաշում ու բերանիս եկածը գրում եմ… Այսօր, ես կարծում եմ որ կան առաջընթացի մեծ շանսեր…


 Համաձայն

----------


## Տատ

> Հարգելի Տատ,
> 
> Դու ուզում ես ասել, որ այն ինչը եղավ Արևմտյան Հայաստանում (*ոչ թե 24.04.1915, այլ թուրքական լծի ամենասկզբից, պարսկականն էլ հետը)* դրա մեղավորները նաև ժողովուրդն էր? Ես ճիշտ եմ հասկացել?


Այո, կարմիր ճշտումով: 
Չեմ խորանում, մի ինքնուրույն թեմա է:



> Այո' հնարավոր է նախանձությունը և անզորության զգացումը այնքան խորանա, որ վերածվի ատելության, բայց հնարավոր է նաև որ ոչ...


Օրինակ թուրքերի մոտ



> Հնարավոր է նաև, որ ատելությունը առաջանա ինչ որ մեկի մարդկային որակների` անսահման ստախոսության, կեղծավորության, տականքության, ստորության համար


 ..*.մեր անզորությամբ* այդ բաների նկատմամբ: Քանի որ տականքությունը հաղթել կարելի է՝ խելքով, ուժով, հանգստությամբ:




> Իմ կարծքիով բոլոր զգացումնքներ պետք է լինեն, չկա լավ ու վատը, պետք է ուղակի կարողանալ վերահասկել դրանք...


 Ատելությանը չի կարելի թույլ տալ գերել մեր ուղեղը երեք րոպեից ավել: Իսկ պատերազմում...ես չեմ կարող դատել: Գիտեմ, որ երեխաներիս վատություն անողին ատում եմ՝ երկու րոպե: Հետո մտածում եմ՝ նա տականք է, դա իր պրոբլեմն է, ինչպե՞ս պաշտպանել երեխայիս, ինչպե՞ս կոփել նրան, որ հաղթի, տակից դուրս գա: Երբ տեսնում եմ, որ չգիտեմ ինչպես՝ ատում են նրան:



> Ես դաշնակների համարում եմ մեր ներքին թշնամին, դրա համար ատում եմ իրանց..,Չեմ նախանաձում, չեմ համարում թե անզոր ենք, ատում եմ որովհետեև մեր ներքին թշնամիններն են ու *գիտեմ թե ոնց իրենց վերացնել ընդհանարապես*...Ուղակի ամեն ինչ իր ժամանակն ունի...


 :Shok:  քո դասատուներն ովքե՞ր էն:
Ժամանակ կգա, երբ վերացնել կուզես մել ուրիշին, ում արխիվները բացվեն:

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Փաստօրէն, Ազգային Ազատագրական պայքարը, հայ մշակի, հայ մարդու մարդավայել ապրելու ձգտումը համազօր էք համարում ցեղասպանութիւն գործելուն:
Ձեր պատասխաններին չեմ նայում արդէն...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Փաստօրէն, Ազգային Ազատագրական պայքարը, հայ մշակի, հայ մարդու մարդավայել ապրելու ձգտումը համազօր էք համարում ցեղասպանութիւն գործելուն:
> Ձեր պատասխաններին չեմ նայում արդէն...


Եթե Դաշնակցությունը այդ ամենի հետ կապ ունի, ապա ես Հռոմի Պապն եմ:

----------

Fedayi (03.05.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

> Ապեր, էս ճառդ կարաս էթաս ձեր կուսակցական ժողովներում կարդաս էն էլ 10-21 տարեկան երեխեքի գլխներին որոնք Հայոց Պատմությունից տեղյակ չեն… մե՞զ ուր ես պատմում… քո կարծիքով դաշնակների՞ց մենք պիտի սովորենք մեր ժամանակակից պատմությունը՞… կներես, բայց մենք դեռ էդտեղ չենք հասել…
> Իմիջայլոց իրենց իդեալնեն ու գաղափարները, Կոմունիստականից էդքան էլ տարբեր չեն






> Չգիտեմ խնդամ թե լացեմ,մի կողմից ծիծաղս գալիսա,մյուս կողմից էլ մտածում եմ,միթե կան հայեր ովքեր դնում ու Դաշնակների կեղտերն են լվանում,դու տենց անկապ օրինակներ պետք չի բերես թե չէ ընենց չոտկի պայմանագրերի անուններ կտամ,որ էլ ասելու բան չունես:



այս ամէնը կարող էք ձեր յուշատետռերում գրէք, որպիսի օրերից մի օր վերցնէք ու կարդաք ձեր դատարկախօսութիւնները, այն ինչ գլխաւոր է այն է, որ Հ.Յ.Դաշնակցութիւնը եղաւ կազմակերպական առաջին ուժը ոչ թէ միայն 1890 ... 1918 , ... 1988-ին արցախեան շարժումին այլ նաեւ հենց այս օրերիս, որ սկսեց ժողովրդին հաւաքել ազգային գաղափարախօսութեան շուրջ, այն նոյն գաղափարախօսութեան, որը ինչ որ մէկին դուր գալիս է կամ ոչ, մինչ օրս հանդիսանում է *Մեր Երկրի* բարոյական հիմքը, եւ հայ հասարակութեան հոգեւոր միջուկը:

Գիտէք ինչ մի հին պարսկական առակ կա որը ասում է,
 յիմարների պատասխանը լռութիւն է, պարզապես այդքանը:

իմ տեսակէտից թեման արդէն փակւած է:

----------


## Տատ

> յիմարների պատասխանը լռութիւն է,


Վայ... չէի լսել...բայց երբեմն սիրում եմ լռել բթության վրա: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ...
 :Blush: :

Ժողովուրդ, էս վաղուց չէի մտել, լավ ետ էի սովորել կապվածություններիցս: Թույլ տվեք մի բան ասել, միայն այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ, իմ այստեղ հայտնվելու պահից:
Եթե ես լինէի մոդեր, պատիժ կտայի՝
- ինձ, «սիտս խառնեց» -ի համար: Վիրավորանքի պես էր մտածված, այդ նպատակին էլ հասավ: Անկեղծ էր, բայց անելու բան չի:
-Վիշապին, lav tgha-յի արևմտահայերենը ծաղրելու համար: Եվ ընդհանրապես, նրա իդեալիստական բարձր կարծիքն դաշնակցության նկատմամբ ձեռք առնելու: 
- Մեֆիսոֆելին՝ Կարելի է չհամաձայնվել, բայց ոչ՝ ծաղրել (պատմություն մենք գիտենք, իսկ դու ոչ): Պակաս պլակատային ճառեր էլ ԼՏՊ չի ասում, ու ոչինչ...
-ինձ, լկտի օֆֆտոպի համար

----------

Fedayi (03.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Հայոց Եկեղեցին ներողություն չխնդրի՞ ժողովրդից: հիմա մի լավ թեմա գտնեմ՝ գրեմ:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Հայոց Եկեղեցին ներողություն չխնդրի՞ ժողովրդից: հիմա մի լավ թեմա գտնեմ՝ գրեմ:


Տատ դու ոնց ես նայում այն բանին որ վաճառվելը դարձել է սովորական երևույթ։և այնքան սովորական որ ոչ ոք դրա վրա ուշադրություն չի էլ դարձնում։Ինչպես է պատահում որ կուսակցությունը իր համամասնական ցուցակները լրացնում է ո՜չ թէ իր գաղափարական ՙհին ընկերներով՚.այլ  փողի պարկերով։

----------

Mephistopheles (04.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ դու ոնց ես նայում այն բանին որ վաճառվելը դարձել է սովորական երևույթ։և այնքան սովորական որ ոչ ոք դրա վրա ուշադրություն չի էլ դարձնում։Ինչպես է պատահում որ կուսակցությունը իր համամասնական ցուցակները լրացնում է ո՜չ թէ իր գաղափարական ՙհին ընկերներով՚.այլ  փողի պարկերով։


Ք.. է ուտում: Իսկ հիմա վստահությամբ ասա, որ միայն խեղճ ու կրակ դաշնակներն են դա անում, մեկ էլ Սերժը: Իսկ մեր սիրած Լևոնը՝ երբեք չի արել, չի անում, չի էլ անի:
Կամ մեր շատ սիրած Սահակաշվիլին: Եվ շատ ուրիշները:

Բոլորն էլ ք....կեր են:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ք.. է ուտում: Իսկ հիմա վստահությամբ ասա, որ միայն խեղճ ու կրակ դաշնակներն են դա անում, մեկ էլ Սերժը: Իսկ մեր սիրած Լևոնը՝ երբեք չի արել, չի անում, չի էլ անի:
> Կամ մեր շատ սիրած Սահակաշվիլին: Եվ շատ ուրիշները:
> 
> Բոլորն էլ ք....կեր են:


Ոչ ոք. ուրիշի մեղքերով չի կարող լվանալ սեփական մեղքը։

----------

Mephistopheles (04.05.2009), murmushka (04.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Վայ... չէի լսել...բայց երբեմն սիրում եմ լռել բթության վրա: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ...
> :
> 
> Ժողովուրդ, էս վաղուց չէի մտել, լավ ետ էի սովորել կապվածություններիցս: Թույլ տվեք մի բան ասել, միայն այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ, իմ այստեղ հայտնվելու պահից:
> Եթե ես լինէի մոդեր, պատիժ կտայի՝
> - ինձ, «սիտս խառնեց» -ի համար: Վիրավորանքի պես էր մտածված, այդ նպատակին էլ հասավ: Անկեղծ էր, բայց անելու բան չի:
> -Վիշապին, lav tgha-յի արևմտահայերենը ծաղրելու համար: Եվ ընդհանրապես, նրա իդեալիստական բարձր կարծիքն դաշնակցության նկատմամբ ձեռք առնելու: 
> - Մեֆիսոֆելին՝ Կարելի է չհամաձայնվել, բայց ոչ՝ ծաղրել (պատմություն մենք գիտենք, իսկ դու ոչ): Պակաս պլակատային ճառեր էլ ԼՏՊ չի ասում, ու ոչինչ...
> -ինձ, լկտի օֆֆտոպի համար


Եկել եմ ասեմ, որ եթե էդքան բանի հետևից ընկնենք, թեման ու բաժինը գրողի ծոցը կարելի ա ուղարկել, իսկ բոլորս միասին գնանք զվարճալի, բաժնում ջան ասել, ջան լսելու: Տատ ջան սա քաղաքականություն բաժնում բացված թեմա է, ու այստեղ մարդիկ վիճում են իրար հետ:
Քանի բանավեճը գռեհկության, փոխադարձ վիրավորանքի, պարզաբանումների և "այլն…"-ի չի վերածվել, մոդերատորի միջամտության կարիք չկա: Չեմ պատկերացնում առանց սուր/բայց կոռեկտության սահմաններում/ խոսքերի քաղաքական բանավեճ:
Խնդրում եմ այս գրառմանս չպատասխանել, սա ինֆորմացիոն բնույթի գրառում է:

----------

Kuk (04.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Ոչ ոք. ուրիշի մեղքերով չի կարող լվանալ սեփական մեղքը։


Համաձայն եմ: 
Հենց այդ ցանկությունն եմ տեսնում այս թեմայում՝ գտնել ուրիշի մեղքը, ուռեցնել այն և լվացվել սեփական արդիական մեղքերից: Գոնե փորձել ուշադրությունը շեղել:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Համաձայն եմ: 
> Հենց այդ ցանկությունն եմ տեսնում այս թեմայում՝ գտնել ուրիշի մեղքը, ուռեցնել այն և լվացվել սեփական արդիական մեղքերից: Գոնե փորձել ուշադրությունը շեղել:


Ամեն դեպքում՝թեման նրանց է վերաբերվում և նրանցից էլ խոսում են։
Այլոց հայտ ներկայացնել կարելի է իրենց բաժիններում և ամեն մեկը թող  պատասխան տա ի՛ր արարքների համար։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այսինքն՝ հիմա էլ ժողովուրդը ՀՀՇ-ի կամ Լևոնի  հետևից չի գնում, ինչպես մենք լսում ենք այս ֆորումում: Միայն նրա մի մասը:  Քաջ Նազարը նման է, այսօր: Իսկ ժամանակ կար, որ հենց այդպիսի լոզունգներ էին պետք: Նա անցյալ ունի, որը նաև շատ ճիշտ էջէր ունի: 
> 
> Մեֆիստ, իմ ծիծաղնել է գալիս, բայց ոչ միայն նրանց, այլ նաև Կոնգրեսի կամ կառավարության կոչերից ու բարձրամտությունից:
> Մեկ ուրիշին դատելիս նախորոք պետք է մեզ նայենք, դա է օբյեկտիվությունը:


Այո, ժողովուրդը ՀՀՇ-ի ու Լևոնի հետևից *չի* գնում, այլ գնում է շարժման հետևից, իսկ շարժումը կազմված է բազմաթիվ և երբեմն էլ իրար հակասող ուժերից ու գաղափարներից, սակայն նրանց միացման պատճառը այսօր ծառացած անհետաձգելի խնդիրների լուծումն է (կարծում եմ հարկ չկա ասել թե դրանք որոնք են)… ՀՀՇ-ն այդ ուժերից մեկն է, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ն շարժման ղեկավարներից գլխավորը … դու կարող ես անգամ նկատել այստեղ, այս ֆորումում, որ ռեժիմին հակառակ ուժերը միանշանակ պրօլևոնական կամ հհշական չեն… ոմանք սիրում եմ ոմանք ոչ, հասարակության վերաբերմունքը միանշանակ չէ (հասարակության ատելությունը ռեժիմի հանդեպ, սակայն միանշանակ է), բայց նպատակի շուրջ նրանք համախմբված են… հիմա եթե կոնգրեսը ժողովրդին խաբի կամ տանի կատաստրոֆայի, ապա կոնգրեսը միանշանակ մեղավոր է (և խնդիր ունի ներողություն խնդրելու), բայց դա դեռ չի նշանակում որ ժողովուրդը կոնգրեսական է կամ անդամ է, այսօր պարզապես միակ պոտենտ ուժը դա շարժումն է, որը և դնում է նրան հսկա, աննախադեպ պատասխանատվության տակ… Հասկանում ես չէ՞ Տատ ջան ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ…

Քո ծիծաղը կգա ու դա հասկանալի է, որովհետը դու ուղղակիորեն որևէ պատասխանատվություն կամ առնչություն չունես շարժման կամ իշխանությունների հետ, բայց այսօրվա իշխանությունների ծիծաղը բոլովին չի գալիս այդ կոչերից որքան էլ որ քեզ համար դրանք ծիծաղելի լինեն… և այստեղ հարցը միայն հումորի զգացումը չի այլ այն որ շարժումն այսօր ռեալ սպառնալիք է իշխանությունների համար…

_Մեկ ուրիշին դատելիս նախորոք պետք է մեզ նայենք, դա է օբյեկտիվությունը:_ Ճիշտն ասած այս արտահայտությունդ էդքան էլ տեղին չի… ուզում ես ասել ժողովուրդը, կամ անհատը իրավունք չունի քննադատելու իշխանությանը կամ դաշնակներին, որովհետև ինքն անսխալական չէ՞… կներես սա աբսուրդ է, որովհետև դա երբեք չի կարող լինել, անսխալական ոչինչ չկա… ուրեմն քո ասելով դուրս է գալիս, որ ամեն ինչի հետ պիտի հաշտվեն ու իրենց գլխին ինչ ասես կարող են անել (Մարտի 1-ից սկսած ցեղասպանության վաճառքով վերջացրած) ժողովուրդն էլ ձեն պիտի չհանի…

իսկ օբյեկտիվություն նշանակում է անկողմնակալ, անշահախնդիր, անանձնական դատողություն, կամ գնահատական և դա որևէ առնչություն չունի դատողություն անողի սխալական կամ անսխալական լինելու հետ… Սահակաշվիլին իր խելքով ու մաքրությամբ աչքի չի ընկնում, բայց այն ինչ ասաց Հայաստանի հասցեին, օբյեկտիվորեն ճիշտ էին (I really am sorry)

----------

murmushka (04.05.2009), Norton (05.05.2009), Կտրուկ (04.05.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> այս ամէնը կարող էք ձեր յուշատետռերում գրէք, որպիսի օրերից մի օր վերցնէք ու կարդաք ձեր դատարկախօսութիւնները, այն ինչ գլխաւոր է այն է, որ Հ.Յ.Դաշնակցութիւնը եղաւ կազմակերպական առաջին ուժը ոչ թէ միայն 1890 ... 1918 , ... 1988-ին արցախեան շարժումին այլ նաեւ հենց այս օրերիս, որ սկսեց ժողովրդին հաւաքել ազգային գաղափարախօսութեան շուրջ, այն նոյն գաղափարախօսութեան, որը ինչ որ մէկին դուր գալիս է կամ ոչ, մինչ օրս հանդիսանում է *Մեր Երկրի* բարոյական հիմքը, եւ հայ հասարակութեան հոգեւոր միջուկը:
> 
> Գիտէք ինչ մի հին պարսկական առակ կա որը ասում է,
>  յիմարների պատասխանը լռութիւն է, պարզապես այդքանը:
> 
> իմ տեսակէտից թեման արդէն փակւած է:


Էս թեման քո համար պտի շուտվանից փակված լիներ,դաշնակները աշխատել են ուրիշի համար:Արցախյան շարժմանը դաշնակները հանդիսացել են խոչընդոտ,օրինակ Մոնթեին դաշնակները ուզում էին Նաիրի կինոթատրոնի դեմը սպանել, և հետո Արցախում էլ փահափորձեր կազմակերպեցին էտ քո սիրեցյալ դաշնակները,իսկ հիմա ծախվածներ են:

----------

Elmo (04.05.2009), Kuk (04.05.2009), Mephistopheles (04.05.2009), Nareco (04.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> այս ամէնը կարող էք ձեր յուշատետռերում գրէք, որպիսի օրերից մի օր վերցնէք ու կարդաք ձեր դատարկախօսութիւնները, այն ինչ գլխաւոր է այն է, որ Հ.Յ.Դաշնակցութիւնը եղաւ կազմակերպական առաջին ուժը ոչ թէ միայն 1890 ... 1918 , ... 1988-ին արցախեան շարժումին այլ նաեւ հենց այս օրերիս, որ սկսեց ժողովրդին հաւաքել ազգային գաղափարախօսութեան շուրջ, այն նոյն գաղափարախօսութեան, որը ինչ որ մէկին դուր գալիս է կամ ոչ, մինչ օրս հանդիսանում է *Մեր Երկրի* բարոյական հիմքը, եւ հայ հասարակութեան հոգեւոր միջուկը:
> 
> Գիտէք ինչ մի հին պարսկական առակ կա որը ասում է,
>  յիմարների պատասխանը լռութիւն է, պարզապես այդքանը:
> 
> իմ տեսակէտից թեման արդէն փակւած է:


 մի հատ "յուշատե*տռ*" էլ  դու պահի որ մի 5 տարի հետո, որ հասուն լինես, կարդաս ու հասկանաս ինչի հետըից ես գնացել (լավագույն դեպքում)… ես քո նման "նվիրյալ դաշնակների" շատ եմ տեսել, որոնք հետագայում հասկացել են ինչն ինչոց է…

----------


## Kuk

> Ք.. է ուտում: Իսկ հիմա վստահությամբ ասա, որ միայն խեղճ ու կրակ դաշնակներն են դա անում, մեկ էլ Սերժը: Իսկ մեր սիրած Լևոնը՝ երբեք չի արել, չի անում, չի էլ անի:
> Կամ մեր շատ սիրած Սահակաշվիլին: Եվ շատ ուրիշները:
> 
> Բոլորն էլ ք....կեր են:


Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ կապ ունի Լևոնը: Ստեղ խոսվում ա դաշնակների կերած ք..երից, դու ասումե ս՝ Լևոնն էլ ա արել. ով արել ա, ղալաթ ա արել, բայց հիմա կոնկրետ էս թեմայում խոսվում ա դաշնակների ղալաթների մասին, Լևոնի մասին թեմա կա, ու պետք չի Լևոնի անունը անհարկի կեղտոտել՝ այս թեմայում գրելով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ք.. է ուտում: Իսկ հիմա վստահությամբ ասա, որ միայն խեղճ ու կրակ դաշնակներն են դա անում, մեկ էլ Սերժը: Իսկ մեր սիրած Լևոնը՝ երբեք չի արել, չի անում, չի էլ անի:
> Կամ մեր շատ սիրած Սահակաշվիլին: Եվ շատ ուրիշները:
> 
> Բոլորն էլ ք....կեր են:


Տատ ջան, արի պարզեցնենք…

էսօր սերժիկի ու դաշնակների հետևից գնացող չկա (համենայն դեպս Հայաստանում), իսկ Լևոնի հետըից, կա… գնա ոնց ուզում ես հասկացի… դու կարող ես զանազան պատճառներ, տրամաբանական ֆիզկուլտուրաներ անել, բայց փաստը մնում է փաստ ու Լևոնի առաջ քաշած խնդիրներից և ոչ մեկը դու այսօր չես կարող անտեսել ու ասել որ կեղծ են… դաշնակներն այսօր որևէ րեալ խնդիր չեն շոշափում, իսկ եթե շոշափում են էլ դա զուտ կոսմետիկ բնույթ ունի, ուղղակի իմիջ պահելու համար… դաշնակցությունն այսօր բիզնես է ազգային երկրորդ-երրորդական խնդիրների շուրջ

----------


## Տատ

> ուզում ես ասել ժողովուրդը, կամ անհատը իրավունք չունի քննադատելու իշխանությանը կամ դաշնակներին,


Ունի, անպայման: 
Քննադատել, որպեսզի սովորել սխալներից՝ անվանելով դրանք *սեփական սխալներ*: Դեմիրճյանի, ԼՏՊի, Քոչարյանի սխալներն էլ էն մերը: Քննադատել, մնալով _ անկողմնակալ, անշահախնդիր, անանձնական դատողությամբ_ , հիշելով, որ մեզ էլ են դատելու մի օր, ու մեր սխալներն էլ ուռեցնեն կամ կոնտեքստից հանեն:

Իսկ լրիվ առանձնանալ, յան տալ, չէէէ, մենք կապ չունենք, դա ուրիշ ազգ է, դրանք սաղ դավաճան են, ներողություն խնդրեն...այ մենք ամեն բան ճիշտ ենք անելու: այդպիսի քննադատությունը ջայլամային է:

Նաև մի հիմնական տարբերություն կա հին Դաշն, և այժմյան Դաշն մեջ: 
Երկրորդն անատամ է: 
Բայց առաջինը իր ժամանակվա «շարժումն» էր,  հայ մտավորականության բավականին փայլուն դեմքերի համագործակցությունը: Պետք չէ հանել նրանց գործնեությունը իրենց միջավայրից: 

Ի միջի այլոց՝ ես չեմ արդարացնում նրանց հարիֆությունը: Ուժները չհերիքեց՝ միավորվեին ու դուրս անեին թուրքերին ընդհանրապես, գոնե որոշ մարզերից: Իզնեժեննիյ ինտելլիգենցիայի մեթոդներով համագործակցում էին  «առաջավոր» թուրքերին: Եվ նորից պետք է հիշել միջավայրը՝ ուշ էր արդեն, այդ երկիրն ուժեղացել ու զարգացել եր, ու այլևս Հայաստան ՉԷՐ ԿՈՉՎՈՒՄ: Մի երկու դար ուշացել էին:

ինչևէ, նրանք պայքարել են հանուն Հայաստանի, ներողություն խնդրելու տեղ չունեն: Արխիվները բացելը հենց այդպիսի նշան է՝ սեփական սխալների ընդունումը: Չեմ հավատում, բայց կարող է դեռ առաջ գնան, կազմակերպվեն...

----------


## dvgray

> Ունի, անպայման: 
> Քննադատել, որպեսզի սովորել սխալներից՝ անվանելով դրանք *սեփական սխալներ*: Դեմիրճյանի, ԼՏՊի, Քոչարյանի սխալներն էլ էն մերը:


իսկ ինչու՞ է իրանց սխալները մերը, իսկ իրանց  ասենք ուենցած հարստությունը մերը չի  :Wink: :  ինչ որ աննորմալ տալստոյականության հոտ եմ առնում  քո մտքերից   :LOL: 
սենց որ գնանք, ապա  աֆրիկայի են մարդակեր անասունն, կամ հիտլերն ու ստալինն էլ են մերը: Չէ՞ որ բոլորս էլ մարդ ենք՝ հոմոսապիենս  :Wink: :



> Քննադատել, մնալով _ անկողմնակալ, անշահախնդիր, անանձնական դատողությամբ_ , հիշելով, որ մեզ էլ են դատելու մի օր, ու մեր սխալներն էլ ուռեցնեն կամ կոնտեքստից հանեն:


ինչ՞ անանձնական դատողութուն :
 դու ո՞նց ես պատկերացնում, ասենք դահիճը մեկի  գանգամաշկը հեռացնի, իսկ նա մտածի անանձնական հա՞, թե ասենք դահիճը ասենք 5 հատ սոված երեխա ունի, ու էս գործից առած փողով պետք ա իրանց հաց ու պանիր առնի ու մեծացնի հա՞  :Wink:   :LOL:  



> Նաև մի հիմնական տարբերություն կա հին Դաշն, և այժմյան Դաշն մեջ: 
> Երկրորդն անատամ է: 
> Բայց առաջինը իր ժամանակվա «շարժումն» էր,  հայ մտավորականության բավականին փայլուն դեմքերի համագործակցությունը: Պետք չէ հանել նրանց գործնեությունը իրենց միջավայրից: 
> 
> Ի միջի այլոց՝ ես չեմ արդարացնում նրանց հարիֆությունը: Ուժները չհերիքեց՝ միավորվեին ու դուրս անեին թուրքերին ընդհանրապես, գոնե որոշ մարզերից: Իզնեժեննիյ ինտելլիգենցիայի մեթոդներով համագործակցում էին  «առաջավոր» թուրքերին: Եվ նորից պետք է հիշել միջավայրը՝ ուշ էր արդեն, այդ երկիրն ուժեղացել ու զարգացել եր, ու այլևս Հայաստան ՉԷՐ ԿՈՉՎՈՒՄ: Մի երկու դար ուշացել էին:
> 
> ինչևէ, նրանք պայքարել են հանուն Հայաստանի, ներողություն խնդրելու տեղ չունեն: Արխիվները բացելը հենց այդպիսի նշան է՝ սեփական սխալների ընդունումը: Չեմ հավատում, բայց կարող է դեռ առաջ գնան, կազմակերպվեն...


չգիտեմ, թե քեզ ինչ հեքիաթներ են պատել "ԴԱՇ"- երի մասին, բայց վատ չէր լինի մի քիչ կարդալ– Օրինակ Մերի Քոչարի աշխատություններից:   :Wink: 
կա, Ծատուր Աղայանի պատմակգիտական գործերը : կան եթե գեղարվեստ ես նախընտրում՝ կարդա Երվանդ Օտյան: 

իսկ եթե ուզում ես լեգենդներ մոգոնես "լեգենդար ԴԱՇ" -երի մասիր, ապա հավատա որ ճիշտ տեղ չես ընտրել դրա համար

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Քոչարյանի սխալներն էլ էն մերը:


 :Nono: Միայն լեգիտիմ նախագահի սխալները կարող են համարվել ժողովրդինը։

----------

Kuk (04.05.2009), Mephistopheles (05.05.2009), murmushka (04.05.2009), Nareco (04.05.2009), Rammer (04.05.2009), Երվանդ (04.05.2009), Հայկօ (11.05.2009), Նորմարդ (04.05.2009), Վիշապ (04.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> սեփական սխալներ: Դեմիրճյանի, ԼՏՊի, Քոչարյանի սխալներն էլ էն մերը:


Վայյյյյյյ բա ամոթ չի? Էս ում ես մոռացել: Ազգանվեր ու հայապաշտ Արթուրիկին :LOL: ...տո խի մենակ իրան որ, սաղի սխալններն էլ գրեք մեր վրա..ինչ ա եղել որ: Հա մոռացա... Էն Տիտանիկը, Քենեդու սպանությունը, Լենոնի սպանությունը( էնքան շատ են, որ արդեն մոռացել եմ)...  էտ ել ա մեր ձեռի գործը...Ես զարմունում եմ Տատի քո մտքի փայալատակումների ու խորաթափանցության վրա... էտ ոնց կարողացար միանգամից էս բոլորը բացահայտել...

Չէի ուզում ասել, բայց որ սենց անկեղծ խոսակցություն գնաց, ասեմ . էն որ դաշլանգները հայտատարեցին որ դառնում են ընդիմություն, որ Լևոնի ձայները փախցնեն, բայց պաշտոնները չեն թողնում, դրանում ես եմ մեղավոր... :Pardon:

----------

Kuk (04.05.2009), murmushka (04.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Բա ՀՀՇ-ն, ՀՀԿ-ն, ու մյուսները չեն պատրաստվում ներողություն խնդրեն?
Հա էն ժամանակ իրանք չկային, որ լինեին հաստատ թուրքերի մաման լացացնելու էին, նամանավանդ, որ Բարգավաճը ընդեղ լիներ ինքտսինքյան հիմա հայերի կողմից թուրքերի ցեղասպանության հարցը կքննարկվեր:

----------


## Chuk

> Բա ՀՀՇ-ն, ՀՀԿ-ն, ու մյուսները չեն պատրաստվում ներողություն խնդրեն?
> Հա էն ժամանակ իրանք չկային, որ լինեին հաստատ թուրքերի մաման լացացնելու էին, նամանավանդ, որ Բարգավաճը ընդեղ լիներ ինքտսինքյան հիմա հայերի կողմից թուրքերի ցեղասպանության հարցը կքննարկվեր:


Թեման չեմ կարդացել, պատահմամբ կարդացի այս գրառումը ու չեմ կարող գնահատական չտալ:

Սա ընդամենը անհաջող փորձ է ասելիքի բացակայության պարագայում էմոցիոնալ կերպով թեման շեղել ու առճակատման տանելու, զրկելու նրա իմաստը, դարձնելու խեղկատակություն:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Թեման չեմ կարդացել, պատահմամբ կարդացի այս գրառումը ու չեմ կարող գնահատական չտալ:
> 
> Սա ընդամենը անհաջող փորձ է ասելիքի բացակայության պարագայում էմոցիոնալ կերպով թեման շեղել ու առճակատման տանելու, զրկելու նրա իմաստը, դարձնելու խեղկատակություն:


Դե ասելիք ավելի շուտ ունեն էս թեման ստեղծողներն ու աջակիցները:
Որոշ մարդիկ դաշնակների ցեղասպանության համահեղինակ լինելը ներկայացնում են, որպես 100տոկոսանոց ապացուցված պատմական փաստ:
Իմ համար դա ծիծաղելիյա:
Երբ, որ հստակ կապացուցեն էն ժամանակ թող պահանջ դնեն:

----------

Fedayi (05.05.2009), ԿԳԴ (04.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Իմ համար դա ծիծաղելիյա:


Դե նորմալա որ ֆուտբոլասերի համար քաղաքականությունը ծիծաղելի է... :Ok:

----------

Mephistopheles (05.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Էն Տիտանիկը, Քենեդու սպանությունը, Լենոնի սպանությունը


 Դրանք է՞լ են հայ :Shok: : Արա, չգիտեի, շուտ ասեիք...




> Չէի ուզում ասել, բայց որ սենց անկեղծ խոսակցություն գնաց, ասեմ . էն որ դաշլանգները հայտատարեցին որ դառնում են ընդիմություն, որ Լևոնի ձայները փախցնեն,


Խեղճ Լևոն :Sad: : վախենալու տեղ չունի, չէ՞:

----------


## Տատ

Դաշնակներն իրենց ՔաջՆազարային կոչերով ու մաուզերներով 1890թվից սկսած զարթնացրեցին պայքարի և ընդդիմության գաղափարը մեր քնկոտած ժողովրդի մեջ, որին պետք էր *ստիպել* մտածել թուրքին դիմադրելու մասին (հեռանալ* անճար* :Wink:  խոսքից):

Նրանց մղումներից առաջացավ ու ակտիվացավ ֆիդային շարժումը և մի շարք փայլուն զինգորական անուններ: Մի շարք ընդդիմության փայլուն էջեր (լրիվ խայտառակ չենք անպատասխան մորթվելու համար, երբեմն դիմադրել ենք):
 Նրանք չհասան վերջնական նպատակին, բայց դրանից չի պակասում սկզբնական էությունը: Այն ժամանակ հայերին այդպիսի կուսակցություն էր պետք: Գոնե այդպիսին: Չընկնավորվեք, խնդրում եմ, բայց Շարժումը շարունակում է դաշնակների սկսված գործը: Պայքար, արդարություն և այլն:

Սխալները քննադատենք ու սովորենք դրանցից: Ներողությունը, մեղավորը ո՞րն ա:

----------

Fedayi (05.05.2009), Lion (04.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Դրանք է՞լ են հայ: Արա, չգիտեի, շուտ ասեիք...
> 
> 
> Խեղճ Լևոն: վախենալու տեղ չունի, չէ՞:


Կարևոր չի հայ են թե չէ...Կարևորը որ հայերը մեղավոր են ու պետք է առողջ ինքնաքննադատվեն...էսօր էնքան առողջ եմ ինքնքննադատվել որ գրիպս անցավ... :Hands Up: 

Լևոնի վախ չափողը չեմ, որ իմանամ հլը ունի թե չէ...Հետաքրիրա ուղակի դու Լևոնին քանի րոպ  ես ատել? Եթե 2-3 րոպեից ավելի, ուրեմն լավ չի...Ուժեղ ատելությունից մարդու գլուխը կարող ա չդիմանա ու տրաքի...

Որպեսզի թեմաից չշեղվեմ մի երկու դաշնակցական ոճով կոչեր անեմ, թե չէ հաստատ Էլմոն hide կանի...
Մոռթեմ, թափեմ, սատկսնեմ թուրքերին...Մարդ ու կին? Բոլորս միասին` մարդ ու կին !!!!!
մի հատ դրոշ ել չկա մարդ պաժառ տա. :Sad:

----------


## Rammer

> Չընկնավորվեք, խնդրում եմ, բայց Շարժումը շարունակում է դաշնակների սկսված գործը: Պայքար, արդարություն և այլն:


Դե քեզ Շվեյցարական Ալպերի բարձունքից ամենինչ ավելի լավ է երևում, բայց *եթե* շարժումը դաշնակների գործն է շարունակում, ուրեմն ես երևի լքեմ շարժումը...Ինձ մոտ սյուծինյոռություն չի ստացվի: Իսկ շարքային պուտանկա լինել համաձայն չեմ...

----------


## Տատ

> .Հետաքրիրա ուղակի դու Լևոնին քանի րոպ  ես ատել?


Մի տարի: Հիմա չեմ ատում: Սպասում եմ, որ մի քիչ էն կողմ կանգնի, «իր» ջահելների օդը չկտրի:

Ռամմեր, ես չէի ընտրի դաշնակներին հիմա, ասենք քաղաքապետ: Այո, ծիծաղելի բան կա նրանց անկապ շարժումների մեջ:
Բայց դու պիտի շատ հաց ու պանիր ուտես, որ թույլ տաս քեզ ծաղրել ամբողջ դաշնակցությունը, որը երկար տասնամյակներ եղել է հայերին պայքարի մղող միակ կուսակցությունը: 
Давай не махать кулаками после боя. Հիմա թուլացածին քացով խփեք: 
Կուկ, այ հենց դրա համար եմ այստեղ նշում ԼՏՊ-ի անունը: Հենց նրա կողմնակիցներն են գոռգոռում ներողության մասին, добить хочется, 
Մյուսները պարզապես ընդունում են Դաշն հեղինակության կորուստը:

----------


## Lion

Հետաքրքիր է - դաշնակներին ուղղված վատ խոսքերը ասենք Նիկոլ Դումանին էլ ե՞ն վերաբերվում: Իսկ Թաթուլ Կրպեյանի՞ն...

----------

Fedayi (05.05.2009), ԿԳԴ (04.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Մի տարի: Հիմա չեմ ատում: Սպասում եմ, որ մի քիչ էն կողմ կանգնի, «իր» ջահելների օդը չկտրի:
> 
> Ռամմեր, ես չէի ընտրի դաշնակներին հիմա, ասենք քաղաքապետ: Այո, ծիծաղելի բան կա նրանց անկապ շարժումների մեջ:
> Բայց դու պիտի շատ հաց ու պանիր ուտես, որ թույլ տաս քեզ ծաղրել ամբողջ դաշնակցությունը, որը երկար տասնամյակներ եղել է հայերին պայքարի մղող միակ կուսակցությունը: 
> Давай не махать кулаками после боя. Հիմա թուլացածին քացով խփեք: 
> Կուկ, այ հենց դրա համար եմ այստեղ նշում ԼՏՊ-ի անունը: Հենց նրա կողմնակիցներն են գոռգոռում ներողության մասին, добить хочется, 
> Մյուսները պարզապես ընդունում են Դաշն հեղինակության կորուստը:


Ես տեսնում եմ որ դու եզրակացություններ ու պնդումներ ես անում հիմնվելով ըստ էության միայն էմոցիանների վրա, չնայած առողջ քննադատության կոչեր ես անում...

Դու ինչ գիտես թե ես ինչքան հաց ու պանիր եմ կերել? հըն??...երբ արդեն էլ ասելու բան չկա, բայց պետք է մի բան ասես, արդեն անցնում ես անձնական վիրավորանքներին? Բա ուր մնաց առողջ դատողությունը...Լավ...

Մի բանում քո հետ համաձայն եմ...այո` դաշնակները թուլացել են ու հաճույք են ստանում...բայց ոչ որպես քաղաքական ուժ: Ըստ էության այնտեղ չկա էլ նման քաղաքական ուժ...Կան Սերժի կամակատարներ: Այդքան բան...Բայց քանի որ դու նրանց այդպսին ես համարում, ուրեմն բավականաչափ ինֆոմացված չես: Իսկ առանց ինֆորմացիա բանավիճելն անիմաստ է...
Հա ի դեպ...
Դու քո ամբողջ վերաբերմունքը իմ գրառումներին կառուցեցիր ելենելով նրանից, որ ես լևոնական եմ...
Ես ոչ լևոնական եմ, ոչ էլ ոչ մեկի ական...Եթե կարդացել ես, ես սկզբում գրել եմ որ անկախ ամեն ինչից ես գտում եմ անիմաստ  է նման պահանջ ներկայացնել: Բայց եթե նույնսիկ նման ներողություն լինի( Ֆանտաստիկայա էլի  ) դա կվնասի մեր ազգային շահերին...

----------


## Zangezur

> Դաշնակներն իրենց ՔաջՆազարային կոչերով ու մաուզերներով 1890թվից սկսած զարթնացրեցին պայքարի և ընդդիմության գաղափարը մեր քնկոտած ժողովրդի մեջ, որին պետք էր *ստիպել* մտածել թուրքին դիմադրելու մասին (հեռանալ* անճար* խոսքից):
> 
> Նրանց մղումներից առաջացավ ու ակտիվացավ ֆիդային շարժումը և մի շարք փայլուն զինգորական անուններ: Մի շարք ընդդիմության փայլուն էջեր (լրիվ խայտառակ չենք անպատասխան մորթվելու համար, երբեմն դիմադրել ենք):
>  Նրանք չհասան վերջնական նպատակին, բայց դրանից չի պակասում սկզբնական էությունը: Այն ժամանակ հայերին այդպիսի կուսակցություն էր պետք: Գոնե այդպիսին: Չընկնավորվեք, խնդրում եմ, բայց Շարժումը շարունակում է դաշնակների սկսված գործը: Պայքար, արդարություն և այլն:
> 
> Սխալները քննադատենք ու սովորենք դրանցից: Ներողությունը, մեղավորը ո՞րն ա:


Էլթըն Ջոնն էլ ա սկզբում եղել նոռմալ տղամարդ, հետո՞՞՞՞՞

----------


## Տատ

Ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ քո սկզբնական գրառումները և անչափ զարմացա, երբ ծաղրանքներդ սկսվեցին: Դա ին՞չ էր, էմոցիոնալ срыв? 
ես հասկանում եմ քննադատություն, բայց ոչ այնպիսի ստորացում, որն այստեղ տարածվեց, էն Լավ Տղայի պլակատների նկատմամբ, օրինակ:
Եվ ինչու՞ ես դու (և ոչ միայն դու) անընդհատ այդքան մերժում, գրեթե վախենում զգացմունքների արտահայտություններից: Ռոբոտ ենք, ինչ է:




> երբ արդեն էլ ասելու բան չկա, բայց պետք է մի բան ասես, արդեն անցնում ես անձնական վիրավորանքներին?


 կամ ոչ անձնական, բայց վիրավորանքների: Ես անձնապես ճանաչում եմ մի քանի դաշնակի, որոնք բառից բուն իմաստով կյանքն են դրել բարձրագույն գաղափարներին: Արել են դա անկեղծ, անշահ, հավատքով: Վերջում հուսախաբվել: Ես երբեք չեմ համաձայնվել նրանց ասածներին, վիճել եմ, անիմաստ գտել զոհը, գիտեմ նրանց ներքին պրոբլեմները, սիրողական մոտեցումից զզվում եմ...բայց երբ լսում եմ այստեղ քոնի նման ծաղրուկատակ, տարօրինակ կերպով անձամբ վիրավորվում եմ: Պատմությունն ավելի լայն է, քան այսօրը:




> Դու քո ամբողջ վերաբերմունքը իմ գրառումներին կառուցեցիր ելենելով նրանից, որ ես լևոնական եմ...


 Ինքդ ես մեղավոր :Tongue: : Իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ ես այս ֆորում չէի մտնի երբեք, եթե այդպես կառուցեի: Անկեղծ:

----------

Lion (04.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ քո սկզբնական գրառումները և անչափ զարմացա, երբ ծաղրանքներդ սկսվեցին: Դա ին՞չ էր, էմոցիոնալ срыв? 
> ես հասկանում եմ քննադատություն, բայց ոչ այնպիսի ստորացում, որն այստեղ տարածվեց, էն Լավ Տղայի պլակատների նկատմամբ, օրինակ:
> Եվ ինչու՞ ես դու (և ոչ միայն դու) անընդհատ այդքան մերժում, գրեթե վախենում զգացմունքների արտահայտություններից: Ռոբոտ ենք, ինչ է:
> 
>  կամ ոչ անձնական, բայց վիրավորանքների: Ես անձնապես ճանաչում եմ մի քանի դաշնակի, որոնք բառից բուն իմաստով կյանքն են դրել բարձրագույն գաղափարներին: Արել են դա անկեղծ, անշահ, հավատքով: Վերջում հուսախաբվել: Ես երբեք չեմ համաձայնվել նրանց ասածներին, վիճել եմ, անիմաստ գտել զոհը, գիտեմ նրանց ներքին պրոբլեմները, սիրողական մոտեցումից զզվում եմ...բայց երբ լսում եմ այստեղ քոնի նման ծաղրուկատակ, տարօրինակ կերպով անձամբ վիրավորվում եմ: Պատմությունն ավելի լայն է, քան այսօրը:
> 
>  Ինքդ ես մեղավոր: Իսկ եթե լուրջ՝ ես այս ֆորում չէի մտնի երբեք, եթե այդպես կառուցեի: Անկեղծ:


Ոնց որ սկսում ենք իրար հասկանալ հա? :Smile: 

Լավ որ այդպես է գամ այն կետից, երբ սկսեցի մտածել թե դու ես ծաղրում...
Դու ասում ես, որ ժողովուրդն է մեղավոր...Հիմա մի հարց տամ քեզ ու խնդրում եմ անկեղծ պատասխանի և առանց իռոնյաի...
Ինչ որ մեկը  քայլում է փողոցով, հանկարծ այգուց կնոջ օգնության ձայներ են լսվում: Այդ մարդը, հավատալով այդ կանչերին մտնում է այգի ու այնտեղ իրեն ծուղակ է սպասում...այդ կնոջ հանցակիցը սպանում է այդ մարդուն և կողոպտում: Այդ կնոջը և սպանողի  բռնում են " Պատկերացրու դու ես դատավորը: Հիմա դու ինչ ես որոշում` ով  է մեղավոր? Սպանողը? Կանչողը? Մեռնողը? Ըստ քո ասածի մեղավոր է մեռնողը, որովհետեև հավատացալ է այդ կանչերին և մտել է այգի: Եթե չհավատար ու չմտներ նրան չէին սպանի: Այսինքն թող այնքան չգիտեմ` գիտակից, հասկացող, խելացի գտնվեր որ չգնար այդ այգին...Եթե գնացել է ինքն է մեղավոր...
Իմ կարծիքով, եթե զուգահեռներ տանեմ, կանչողը դաշնակցությունն էր, բայց ոչ թե շարքային դաշնակնները այլ նրանց ղեկավարները...Ժողովուրդը նույն ձևով հավատացել է դաշնակներին, որ սրանք էլ այն հին կեղտոտ թուրքրերը չեն, սրանք ուրիշ` լավ թուրքեր են...և այլն և այլն...

----------


## Տատ

նման չէ օրինակդ: բայց կմտածեմ՝ ինչու: Օրինակ՝ այդ կինն ինչու' էր կանչում, գուցե նրան ուրիղ բան էր ասել սպանողը...

Համ էլ ես չեմ սիրում մեղավոր խոսքը: Ես ասում եմ՝ ժողովուրդը ինքն էլ է պատասխանատու, ինչպես և դաշնակցությունը:

----------


## Kuk

> նման չէ օրինակդ: բայց կմտածեմ՝ ինչու: Օրինակ՝ այդ կինն ինչու' էր կանչում, գուցե նրան ուրիղ բան էր ասել սպանողը...
> 
> Համ էլ ես չեմ սիրում մեղավոր խոսքը: Ես ասում եմ՝ ժողովուրդը ինքն էլ է պատասխանատու, ինչպես և դաշնակցությունը:


Հա, ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, որ դաշնակներին վստահել ա. եթե իհարկե վստահել ա: Այսինքն՝ եթե Իքսը Իգրեկին ասի, հարյուր դոլար դուր, վաղը կվերադարձնեմ, Իգրեկը վստահի, տա, բայց Իգրեկը չվերդարաձնի, մեղավորը կլինի Իգրեկը, որ գումարը տվել ա :Shok: 
Լևոնը կասեր՝ հրա՜շք :Love:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Փորձեցի կարդալ ամբողջ թեման...բայց այնքան կեղտ կար մեջը...որ զզվեցի....դաշնակները սենց...դաշնակները նենց....այսպես... այնպես....ոնց որ դուք որ ապրեիք էն ժամանակ.....կկարողանաիք ճիշտ ճամփին դնել այդ ամենը....հավատացեք...այսօր էլ նման իրավիճակ է...այսօր էլ ցեղասպանություն է, բայց սպիտակ...սպիտակ ցեղասպանություն...սպանում են հայ մարդու արդար միտքը...ինչ են անում և ինչ են արել այն ուժերը, որոնց դուք եք սատարում? Թունավորում են ժողովուրդի արդար միտքը....դա անում են բոլորը...և հենց նաև դուք...անգիտակցորեն....հայհոյում եք, հայհոյում եք...հայհոյում եք...դե հայհոյեք....չէ որ նաև հայհոյելով են զբաղված նրանք, որոնց շատերդ սատարում եք....
Դե հայհոյեք....Հայհոյեք...հայհոյեք...հայհոյեք.....
իսկ ահա տես...շատ շատերը...լուռ տանում են ծանր բեռը....ովքեր են դրանք? ոչ դաշնակներ են...ոչ ՀՀՇ-ական, ոչ իշխանական...ոչ էլ եսիմ ինչ....Միայն իշխանություն ցանկանում է նա, ով առանց իշխանության ոչինչ անել չի կարող....
Թունավորվում է շատերի արդար միտքը....

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փորձեցի կարդալ ամբողջ թեման...բայց այնքան կեղտ կար մեջը...որ զզվեցի....դաշնակները սենց...դաշնակները նենց....այսպես... այնպես....ոնց որ դուք որ ապրեիք էն ժամանակ.....կկարողանաիք ճիշտ ճամփին դնել այդ ամենը....հավատացեք...այսօր էլ նման իրավիճակ է...այսօր էլ ցեղասպանություն է, բայց սպիտակ...սպիտակ ցեղասպանություն...սպանում են հայ մարդու արդար միտքը...ինչ են անում և ինչ են արել այն ուժերը, որոնց դուք եք սատարում? Թունավորում են ժողովուրդի արդար միտքը....դա անում են բոլորը...և հենց նաև դուք...անգիտակցորեն....հայհոյում եք, հայհոյում եք...հայհոյում եք...դե հայհոյեք....չէ որ նաև հայհոյելով են զբաղված նրանք, որոնց շատերդ սատարում եք....
> Դե հայհոյեք....Հայհոյեք...հայհոյեք...հայհոյեք.....
> իսկ ահա տես...շատ շատերը...լուռ տանում են ծանր բեռը....ովքեր են դրանք? ոչ դաշնակներ են...ոչ ՀՀՇ-ական, ոչ իշխանական...ոչ էլ եսիմ ինչ....Միայն իշխանություն ցանկանում է նա, ով առանց իշխանության ոչինչ անել չի կարող....
> Թունավորվում է շատերի արդար միտքը....


հա ցավդ տանեմ…

----------

Kuk (06.05.2009), Norton (06.05.2009), Մարկիզ (06.05.2009), Տրիբուն (07.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դաշնակցության այդ քայլի մասին նախկին դաշնակցական Վարդան Մալխասյանը «168 ժամ»-ին ասում է. - «Դաշնակցության քայլը հուշում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի մոտալուտ կործանման մասին: Եթե նրանք համոզված չլինեին, որ Սարգսյանը կործանվում է, չէին թողնի կերակրատաշտը: Շատերը, որ մեկնաբանում են, թե իրենց ծրագրային դրույթների, Հայ դատի գաղափարախոսության հետ հակասություն է եղել, դրանք հեքիաթներ են: Ես դեռեւս 10 տարի առաջ եմ համոզվել, որ ՀՅԴ վերնախավի համար իրենց ծրագիրը միջոց է իրենց նպատակներին հասնելու` հարստանալու համար: Նրանք ավելի վտանգավոր են, քան թշնամիները: Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ միասին ջուրը գցեցին տարիների ընթացքում Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման գործընթացը: Նրանք սոցիալիստ են, բայց գործում են միշտ դրան հակառակ: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք ԱԺ-ում նրանց քվեարկություններին: Որեւէ քվեարկություն չի բխել իրենց ծրագրային հիմնադրույթներից»:


Ազատություն.ամ

ես թերևս ամեն ինչի հետ համաձայն չեմ, բայց ուշագրավն այն է, որ սա նախկին դաշնակի խոսքեր են ու բավական դիպուկ ասված (մասնավորապես դաշնակների դիրքորոշման վերաբերյալ)

----------


## Տատ

Ռամմերի համար մի ուրիշ սցենար էի պատրաստել, կին-երեխաներ-խորթ հայր դերերով...բայց կներես, էլ հավես չկա: Մի օր հեքիաթների բաժնում կպատմեմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Դաշնակներն իրենց ՔաջՆազարային կոչերով ու մաուզերներով 1890թվից սկսած զարթնացրեցին պայքարի և ընդդիմության գաղափարը մեր քնկոտած ժողովրդի մեջ, որին պետք էր ստիպել մտածել թուրքին դիմադրելու մասին (հեռանալ անճար խոսքից):*
> 
> Նրանց մղումներից առաջացավ ու ակտիվացավ ֆիդային շարժումը և մի շարք փայլուն զինգորական անուններ: Մի շարք ընդդիմության փայլուն էջեր (լրիվ խայտառակ չենք անպատասխան մորթվելու համար, երբեմն դիմադրել ենք):
>  Նրանք չհասան վերջնական նպատակին, բայց դրանից չի պակասում սկզբնական էությունը: Այն ժամանակ հայերին այդպիսի կուսակցություն էր պետք: Գոնե այդպիսին: Չընկնավորվեք, խնդրում եմ, բայց Շարժումը շարունակում է դաշնակների սկսված գործը: Պայքար, արդարություն և այլն:
> 
> Սխալները քննադատենք ու սովորենք դրանցից: Ներողությունը, մեղավորը ո՞րն ա:


Տատ, եթե գաղտնիք չի, դու ի՞նչ աղբյուրներից ես օգտվում, սա էական է, որովհետև էդ շրջանի շուրջ տրամագծորեն հակառակ կարծիքներ կան… հիմնականում դաշնակների վերսիան լրիվ տարբերվում է մնացած բոլորի վերսիաներից… ես օգտվել եմ տպագրված արխիվային նյութերից, ականատեսների գրվածքներից (ներառյալ Անդրանիկի կարծիքներից)

Գալով ֆեդայական շարժմանն ասեմ որ դա եղել է դաշնակներից առաջ…ֆեդայիները սոցիլիստներ չեն եղել ու սուլթան Համիդի դեմ էլ չեն պայքարել (դա նրանց խնդիրը չի եղել)… իմիջայլոց դաշնակներն իրենց գաղափարախոսությամբ մետ են հնչակյաններին ու կոմունիստներին… Դաշնակցությունն ըստ էության որպես տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն է ստեղծվել, նրանց նպատակն է եղել սպանել Սուլթան Համիդին… չեմ ուզում խորանալ… սակայն փաստը մնում է փաստ որ դրանցից հիմնադիրներից մեկը պայթուցիկի փորձարկումից է մահացել (ինչպես գիտենք քաղաքական կուսակցությունները այդպիսի բաներով չեն զբաղվում)… չեմ կարծում արժե անդրադառնալ թե ինչ անկանխատեսելի հետևանքներով է հղի տեռորիստական նման ակտը…դաշնակները, փոխանակ աշխատեին ժողովրդի հետ աշխատեցին լրիվ անկախ զուտ իրենց ծրագրեն իարականացնելու ուղղությամբ… իսկ ֆեդայիներին "անդամագրելը" դա շարժում կազմակերպել չի… էդ տրյուկը նրանք ղարաբաղյան շարժման ժամանակ էլ փորձեցին անել…

Դշնակցության պատմությունը լի է մութ էջերով և նրանց խղճին շատ ավելի հայ կա սպանված քան թուրք ու "պռիտոմ" իրենց կուսակից

----------

Norton (06.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Հա, ժողովուրդը մեղավոր ա, որ դաշնակներին վստահել ա. եթե իհարկե վստահել ա: Այսինքն՝ եթե Իքսը Իգրեկին ասի, հարյուր դոլար դուր, վաղը կվերադարձնեմ, Իգրեկը վստահի, տա, բայց *Իգրեկը* չվերդարաձնի, մեղավորը կլինի Իգրեկը, որ գումարը տվել ա
> Լևոնը կասեր՝ հրա՜շք


Էս մեկը պետքա Իքս գրած լիեի, էս ինչ եմ գրել, ես էլ եմ խառնվել գրածիս մեջ :Pardon: 
 :LOL:

----------


## Տատ

Ժողովուրդը չէր ուզում ընդհանրապես թփրտալ: Վախեցած, հազիվ սթրված ապրում էր համեմատաբար խաղաղությամբ, իսկ դաշն. հանկարծ սկսեց բզբել, դժգոհություն հայտնել : Մարդկանց իհարկե չի կարելի մեղադրել՝ « դե սթրվեք, հանգիստ ապրում ենք էլի...»

Այսինքն, եթե դաշն. չուզեին սպանել Համիդին, չվերցնեյին մաուզերները, չփորձեյին օտարերկյա դաշնակիցներ փնտրել(ներքին որ հաստատ չկար), չուզեին քաղական քայլեր անել իշխանության փոփոխության համար, երիտթուրքերը ցեղասպանություն չէին անի և Արևմտյան Հայաստանը այսօր կլիներ ազատ ու անկախ: Ինքն իրեն այդպես կստացվեր: Պետք էր միայն մի քիչ էլ լռել և համբերել:
Հասկացա:

Այն փորձը, որը հայերն ունեն այսօր (համաշխարհային և նաև հենց իրենց՝ դաշնակների), քսաներորդ դարի սկզբում մութ Թուրքիայում չկար: Եվ դուք էլ հիմա մի շարք էպոխաների վերևից նայում եք, ծաշրում դաշնակների նույնիսկ սկիզբը, որ ծաղրելու չի: Բայց կրկնում նրանց մեթոդները՝ այսօր էլ « դե սթրվեք, հազիվ հանգիստ ապրում ենք էլի...» ասում է ժողովրդի կեսը, և նրանք դավաճաններ են, իսկ դուք լավ գիտեք ինչպես է պետք անել:

----------

Lion (06.05.2009), Լեռնցի (10.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Չգիտեմ՝ ինչ են արե ու ինչ չեն արելլ... մի քիչ էլ թքած ունեմ.. մեկ է, ինչ արել են, արդեն ուղղել հնարավոր չէ, պետք է այսօրվա մասին մտածել…
Եւ, այսօրվա մասին մտածելով, տենց շակալ քաղաքական "գՈՌծիչներից"  պետք է հեռու մնալ…  

Արդեն երևի թե թեմայում ամեն ինչ էլ ասվել է, ու բոլորին էլ պարզ է դաշնակների այսօրվա կերպարը... ավելացնելու բան չունեմ… Մենակ խղճում եմ այն մարդկանց, որ ընտրություններից առաջ մի քանի ճառ լսելուց հետո խաբնվում են, գնում են դաշնակ, կամ ԱԽՔ են ընտրում… Դրանց նմանները մենակ ընտրություններից առաջ են ակտիվանում, երբ պետք է շտապ օպոզիցիա ձևանալ, մնացած ժամանակ քնած են…
Ավելի լավ է Տիգրան Կառապետիչին ձայն տալ, քան դաշնակի

----------

Rammer (07.05.2009), Տրիբուն (07.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդը չէր ուզում ընդհանրապես թփրտալ: Վախեցած, հազիվ սթրված ապրում էր համեմատաբար խաղաղությամբ, իսկ դաշն. հանկարծ սկսեց բզբել, դժգոհություն հայտնել : Մարդկանց իհարկե չի կարելի մեղադրել՝ « դե սթրվեք, հանգիստ ապրում ենք էլի...»
> 
> _Այսինքն, եթե դաշն. չուզեին սպանել Համիդին, չվերցնեյին մաուզերները, չփորձեյին օտարերկյա դաշնակիցներ փնտրել(ներքին որ հաստատ չկար), չուզեին քաղական քայլեր անել իշխանության փոփոխության համար, երիտթուրքերը ցեղասպանություն չէին անի և Արևմտյան Հայաստանը այսօր կլիներ ազատ ու անկախ: Ինքն իրեն այդպես կստացվեր: Պետք էր միայն մի քիչ էլ լռել և համբերել:
> Հասկացա:_
> 
> [U]*Այն փորձը, որը հայերն ունեն այսօր (համաշխարհային և նաև հենց իրենց՝ դաշնակների), քսաներորդ դարի սկզբում մութ Թուրքիայում չկար:* Եվ դուք էլ հիմա *մի շարք էպոխաների վերևից* նայում եք, ծաշրում դաշնակների նույնիսկ սկիզբը, որ ծաղրելու չի: Բայց կրկնում նրանց մեթոդները՝ այսօր էլ « դե սթրվեք, հազիվ հանգիստ ապրում ենք էլի...» ասում է ժողովրդի կեսը, և նրանք դավաճաններ են, իսկ դուք լավ գիտեք ինչպես է պետք անել[/U]:


Լավ էլի Տատ, ախպոր պես, քո ասելով հայ ժողովուրդը դաշնակներից է սկսել ապստամբել… այդ շրջանները միշտ էլ ապստամբել են դաշնակներից էլ առաջ (շատ առաջ)… դաշնակները չեն ժողովրդին ոտքի հանել, ժողովուրդը ոտքի է եղել … նրանք ուղղակի արանքը ջոգել են ու մտել են "պռիտոմ" շատ անհաջող ու կեղտետ ձևով…

_Չհասկացար… էն ուղղությամբ ինչ դաշնակները տարան ազատագրական պայքարը (տեռորիստական) ուղղակի և անուղղակիորեն նպաստեց ցեղասպանությանը… աշխարհում միայն մի պայքարի ձև չկա, դրանք շատ են ու դաշնակները դրա վատագույն ձևն ընտրեցին, տեռորիստականը…_

Ճիշտն ասած էս ընդգծված նախադասությունը իմաստ չունի…այն փորձը որ հայերն այսօր ունեն և մութ Թուրքիան 20րդ դարի սկզբին չուներ, հայերն էլ չունեին 20րդ դարի սկզբին (ինչ ես ոււզում ասել չեմ հասկանում)… էդ ի՞նչ "էպոխաների վերևից ենք նայում ու դու ի՞նչ ինկատի ունես էպոխա ասելով. 19րդ դարի վերջից և 20րդ դարի սկզբից սկսվել է մոդերն "էպոխան" և դեռ չի ավարտվել (սա իհարկե վիճելի է… որոշ մարդկանց համար, բավականին համոզիչ արգումենտներով իհարկե, ավարտվել է)… Հիմա կարա՞ս էդ էպոխաներից մի 2 -ի անունը տաս իմանանք, Տատ ջան… Դաշնակների մեթոդները ոչ ոք չի կրկնում(սկի իրենք չեն կրկնում)… իշխանություններից բացի Հայաստանում տեռորը որպես պայքարի միջոց ոչ ոք չի ընտրել (ստեղ երևի իմ խոսքերը դաշնակների մասին մի 2 տող վերև ասված, հետ վերցնեմ… նրանք այնուամենայնիվ օգտագործում են)…

մի բան միայն ավելացնեմ… Հայ ազատագրական պայքարը դաշնակներից չի սկսում, սակայն նրանց օրոք գրվեց մեր ազատագրական պայքարի պատմության ամենախայտառակ ու ողբերգական էջը… հակաճառեք եթե այդպես չի…

----------

Norton (07.05.2009)

----------


## My World My Space

> Եվ այսպես մի քանի օր առաջ լրացավ թուրքերի կողմից իրականացված հայոց ցեղասպանության 94-րդ տարելիցը: Ցեղասպանության հիմնական մեղավորները Թուրքիան և Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակցությունը այս տարի ևս ներողություն չխնդրեցին հայոց ցեղապանության և Հայ ժողովրդին պատճառած տանջանքների համար…
> Կարծում եմ ժամանակն է Հայ ժողովուրդը հատուցում պահանջի դաշնակցությունից, որի միջոցով երիտթուրքերը եկան իշխանության՝ իրեն պատճառած զրկանքների համար:
> Ի՞նչ կասեք, պետք է արդյոք դաշակցությունը ներողություն խնդրի, թե՞ ոչ:
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մոդերներին խնդրում եմ թեման չմիացնել այլ թեմայի…



Հարգելիս բայց ինչու մենակ դաշնակցությունը:
Ես չեմ փորձում դաշնակների մեղքը քչացնել, բայց էստեղ իրենց մեղքի բաժինն ունեն նաև  Հնչակյաններն ու Ռամկավարները:
Փոխանակ միավորվելու ու իրար հետ աշխատելու այն պահին երբ կատարյալ հաղթանակ կարող էին տանել միասնական ճակատով, այնպես, ինչպես, բուլղարներն, օրինակ, նրանք իշխանատենչության մոլուցքով իրար բուգ էին կրծում ու ևս մի անգամ ապացուցում թուրքական այն առածը, որ "*Երկու հայի գլուխ մի ամանում չի էփվի*"
ՀԱյերի պես անմիտ իշխանամոլներ էլ աշխարհում չկան, նույն բանն ա նաև հիմա` հազիվ 2,5 միլիոնանոց Հայաստանում 74 հատ կուսակցություն կա ու էլի իրար են ուտում:
Ես անգամ մարդ եմ ճանաչում որը երեք կուսակցության անդամ է, իսկ սա արդեն պրոգրես է Պարոնյանի ժամանակաշրջանի "Երկու տիրոջ ծառա մը"-ից:
Ինչևէ կասեմ որ ՀՀՇ-ն ժամանակին ճիշտ էր անում:
ու Հիմա մենք ունենք այն ինչ ունենք Հանրապետական իշխանություն, 35 տոկոսանոց բարգավաճ Հայաստան, 5 տոկոսանոց օրինաց երկիր և 7 տոկոսանոց գենետիկա, ու վայ տամ մեր օրին եթե մեր Հանրապետությունը հանրապետական ա դառնալու, կամ մնալույա 35 տոկոսով ` միայն հարուստների մասով, բարգավաճ, 5 տոկոսանոց օրինական իշխանությամբ ու Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի պես անմիտ ու վախկոտ ժառանգությամբ................


*Չկա ավելի սարսափլի բան քան աղքատ ժողովրդի ցասում, քանի որ նա ոչինչ չունի կորցնելու...........*

----------


## karenmorm

*Մոդերատորական: Սադրիչ գրառումը ջնջված է:*

----------

Norton (07.05.2009), Rammer (07.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏ ՉԷ ԻՇԽԱՆԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅԱՆ 
> 
> Պարզաբանելով Դաշնակցության ներկայիս կարգավիճակը` Արծվիկ Մինասյանը նշեց, որ ՀՅԴ-ն ընդդիմություն է ոչ միայն արտաքին, այլեւ ներքին քաղաքականության ոլորտներում: *Ըստ նրա` կոալիցիայի ներսում ՀՅԴ-ն միշտ ունեցել է տարաձայնություններ սոցիալական արդարության, ընտրությունների որակի եւ այլնի վերաբերյալ, բայց դրանք չեն հասել բաժանվելու աստիճանի, քանի որ վստահ են եղել, որ ազգային կարեւորագույն խնդիրներում կոալիցիան վարել է ճիշտ քաղաքականություն:* «Ճանապարհային  քարտեզի» հետ կապված վերջին զարգացումները, համաձայն Արծվիկ Մինասյանի, լիովին խզել են կոալիցիայի հետ կուսակցության կապերը` ՀՅԴ-ն դարձնելով իշխանությունների իրական այլընտրանք: Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրության Դաշնակցության համամասնական ընտրացուցակի առաջին համարը նաեւ ընդգծեց, որ *իրենց օրակարգում իշխանափոխության հարց դրված չէ, եւ իրենց առաքելությունն է` օգնել իշխանություններին` խուսափել ազգային հիմնահարցերում սխալներ թույլ տալուց:* 
> Լրագիր


Սրանց ուզածն ինչ ա: Ով կարա մի հատ մարկությանը հասկանալի լեզվով, ասենք ուզբեկերեն, բացատրի: Միշտ տարաձայնություններ ենք ունեցել, բայց յոլլա ենք գնացել, հիմա էլ խիստ տարաձայնություններ ունենք, բայց չենք ուզում փոխենք: 

Ու ես քվերակելու եմ Լևոնի օգտին, որ ընտրվի էլի լույսերն անջատի, որ սենց խոտերը չկարողանան հեռուստացույցով գլուխներս արդուկել:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.05.2009), murmushka (09.05.2009), Nareco (11.05.2009), Norton (08.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

Հայեր ջան... իհարկե Հայեր ջանը վերաբերվում է միայն հայկական ցագումնաբանություն ունեցող անձանց, շատ հետաքրքիր զրույց եք բացել Դաշնակների մասին ու ես որոշեցի անմասն չմնալ ու մի քանի գրառումներ անել… բոլորովին վիճելու տրամադրություն չունեմ ուստի վիճելու համար չեմ գրում, ալ ուզւմ եմ լրացուցիչ տեղեկատվություն տալ որոշ մարդկանց, որպիսզի շատ զոռ չտան իրենց երևակայությունը. քանզի դա շատ վտանգավոր է  առոջջության համար…

Մեղավոր է Դաշնակցություն

Կարկուտ, կայծակ թե երկրաշարժ,
Ջարդ, հալածանք, հիվանդություն,
Ով չգիտե թող գիտենա,
Մեղավոր է Դաշնակցություն…

Մեկի աջիկն լրբանա,
Մյուսի տղան սիրահարվի,
Բոլոր մարդիկ բերնեբերան,
կմեղադրեն դաշնակցության…

Ինչեր ասես որ չարեցին,
ամեն մի ջանք իզուր անցավ,
Արար աշխարհ թող գիտենա
Կա, կմնա դաշնակցությու…

----------

Լեռնցի (10.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հայեր ջան... իհարկե Հայեր ջանը վերաբերվում է միայն հայկական ցագումնաբանություն ունեցող անձանց, շատ հետաքրքիր զրույց եք բացել Դաշնակների մասին ու ես որոշեցի անմասն չմնալ ու մի քանի գրառումներ անել… բոլորովին վիճելու տրամադրություն չունեմ ուստի վիճելու համար չեմ գրում, ալ ուզւմ եմ լրացուցիչ տեղեկատվություն տալ որոշ մարդկանց, որպիսզի շատ զոռ չտան իրենց երևակայությունը. քանզի դա շատ վտանգավոր է  առոջջության համար…
> 
> Մեղավոր է Դաշնակցություն
> 
> Կարկուտ, կայծակ թե երկրաշարժ,
> Ջարդ, հալածանք, հիվանդություն,
> Ով չգիտե թող գիտենա,
> Մեղավոր է Դաշնակցություն…
> 
> ...


Իսկ այդ բանաստեղծության հեղինակն ո՞վ է: 

Ահա մեկ այլ ստեղծագործություն, որի հեղինակին բոլորս էլ լավ ենք ճանաչում: :Smile: 




> *ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑԱԿԱՆՆԵՐԻՆ* 
> 
> (ներբող քաղաքական) 
> *О чем шумите вы?..* 
> А. ПУШКИН 
> 
> Լծված տերերի շառաչուն կառքին՝ 
> Հռնդում եք դուք այդտեղ վայրահաչ. 
> Ժանգոտած սուսեր ձեռքներիդ պահած՝ 
> ...


Չարենցն էլ հո հայկական ծագում ունի:

----------

Բիձա (18.07.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

Իհարկե Չարենցը հայ է զտարյուն... ինչպես օրինակ Գրիգոր Զոհրապը, Սիամանթոն, Նիկոլ Դումանն ու Դրաստամատ Կանայանը, ուղակի մոլորվել գաղափարների մեջ նաև հանճարներին է տրված… ու եթե դու միայն այդ բանաստեղծություննես կարդացել ապա խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաս Չարենցի վերջին տարիների ««անտիպ, կարծեմ էս վերջերս տպեցին»» այն բանաստեղծությունները, որ գրել էր իրեն արդեն խաբված համարող ու շատ ««կրկնում եմ ՇԱՏ»» փոշմանած Չարենցը: Դա ել եղավ պատճառը նրա վերջաբանի:

----------

Լեռնցի (10.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իհարկե Չարենցը հայ է զտարյուն... ինչպես օրինակ Գրիգոր Զոհրապը, Սիամանթոն, Նիկոլ Դումանն ու Դրաստամատ Կանայանը, ուղակի մոլորվել գաղափարների մեջ նաև հանճարներին է տրված… ու եթե դու միայն այդ բանաստեղծություննես կարդացել ապա խորհուրդ կտամ կարդաս Չարենցի վերջին տարիների ««անտիպ, կարծեմ էս վերջերս տպեցին»» այն բանաստեղծությունները, որ գրել էր իրեն արդեն խաբված համարող ու շատ ««կրկնում եմ ՇԱՏ»» փոշմանած Չարենցը: Դա ել եղավ պատճառը նրա վերջաբանի:


karenmorm, ես Չարենցի գրեթե բոլոր գործերն եմ կարդացել(որոնք տպագրվել են): Որևիցե տեղ չեմ հանդիպել, որ նա փոխեր իր վերաբերմունքը դաշնակցության նկատմամբ: Ճիշտ է, նա հիասթափվել էր երեսնականներին Սովետական Հայաստանում տիրող գործընթացներից, քննադատում էր իր ստեղծագործություններով, բայց կրկնում եմ՝ որևիցե բառ անգամ չի գրել դաշնակցության նկատմամբ իր վերաբերմունքի փոփոխության մասին: Իսկ Չարենցը իր մտքերը թաքցնող գրող չի եղել: Եթե ինչ-որ բանում սխալված լիներ(դաշնակցության վերբերյալ նկատի ունեմ), համոզված եմ՝ անպայման մի կամ երկու ստեղծագործություն կգրեր դրա մասին:

Այնքան հեշտ է ասել. «մոլորվել էր» ու վերջ… :Smile:

----------


## karenmorm

իս ետ վոտանավորը հեչ կապ չունի ով ա գռել դա ուղակի նոր ասացվացքի պես բան ա հինը սայ ա
««Շունը կհաչա - քարավան կերթա»»
ասել կուզեմ իզուր ջանք մի թափեք քանզի յութաքանչյուր հայ ոզի թե չուզի դաշնակցական ա ւղակի նախածանցների փոփոխությամբ
Հայերը լինւմ են երեք տեսակ
1. Դաշնակցական 
2. ոչ Դաշնակցական
3. հակա Դաշնակցական
մի հիշեցում…
այս առումով թուրքերը մեկ տեսակ են…
բոլորը հակա Դաշնակցական են:

----------


## karenmorm

ես խոսք եմ տալիս մոտ ապագայում ամպայման հրամցնեմ դրանք
««Չարենցի անտիպները»»

----------


## Մարկիզ

> իս ետ վոտանավորը հեչ կապ չունի ով ա գռել դա ուղակի նոր ասացվացքի պես բան ա հինը սայ ա
> ««Շունը կհաչա - քարավան կերթա»»
> ասել կուզեմ իզուր ջանք մի թափեք քանզի յութաքանչյուր հայ ոզի թե չուզի դաշնակցական ա ւղակի նախածանցների փոփոխությամբ
> Հայերը լինւմ են երեք տեսակ
> 1. Դաշնակցական 
> 2. ոչ Դաշնակցական
> 3. հակա Դաշնակցական
> մի հիշեցում…
> այս առումով թուրքերը մեկ տեսակ են…
> բոլորը հակա Դաշնակցական են:


Քո մտքերից կարելի եզրակացնել, որ «ոչ դաշնակցականներ»-ը, «դաշնակցական» չլինելով և «դաշնակցականներին ընդդիմադիր» լինելով, ջուր են լցնում «հակադաշնակցականներ»-ի, այսինքն՝ թուրքերի ջրաղացին:

Իսկ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում, եթե չեմ սխալվում, կան ընդամենը մի քանի հազար դաշնակցական, չէ՞: 

Նաև չպետք է մոռանալ, որ դաշնակցականները ոչինչ չարեցին(էլ չասեմ՝ նեցուկ եղան) մեր երկրի կոռումպացված, տուպոյ, անհաջողակ, իրենց ժողովրդին հալածող, ջարդող ու սպանող իշխանությունների կամայականությունների դեմ: Ու ոչինչ էլ կարծես մտքի չեն անել… :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> իս ետ վոտանավորը հեչ կապ չունի ով ա գռել դա ուղակի նոր ասացվացքի պես բան ա հինը սայ ա
> ««Շունը կհաչա - քարավան կերթա»»
> ասել կուզեմ իզուր ջանք մի թափեք քանզի յութաքանչյուր հայ ոզի թե չուզի դաշնակցական ա ւղակի նախածանցների փոփոխությամբ
> …


Մի րոպե… :LOL:  Այս տողերին ուշադիր չէի եղել: Եղիշե Չարենցի ցանկացած ստեղծագործություն, նախ՝ գրական արժեք է, երկրորդ՝ բավականին լավ արտացոլում է իրականությունը: Օրինակ՝ ես ավելի հակված եմ հավատալու հայ մեծ գրողներին, քան «Երկիր» թերթին:



> ««Շունը կհաչա - քարավան կերթա»»


Բա եթե համոզված ես, որ այդպես է, ինչու՞ ես այս թեմայում բանավիճում: Չնայած, պետք է փաստել, որ կարդալով քո գրառումները, բացի հերթապահ բառերից, նախադասություններից, այլ՝ որևիցե բան ապացուցող կամ տեղեկացնող մտքի չեմ հանդիպել: 
Ի դեպ, որևիցե մեկն այստեղ չի ժխտել, որ ՀՅԴ-ն բավականին մեծ գործեր է արել, բայց դուք էլ համաձայնվեք, որ ՀՅԴ-ն նաև բազմաթիվ սխալներ է թույլ տվել, որոնք հաճախ եղել են կործանարար:

----------


## karenmorm

Մարկիզ ջան դու որ մի բան ասում ես վերլուծելես նոր ես ասում թե ասում ես մենակ ասելւ համար:
ի՞նչ կարայն անեին, որ չեն արել ետ դու կասես իսկ ըես ասեմ ինչ են արել…
1890 թվից սկսած եթե
1. 10 ամենաազգային ճանաչված ռազմական գործիչ ասես 8 - Դաշնակցականներ կլինեն
2. 10 դրող ասես 8 - Դաշնակցականներ կլինեն
3. 10 հաղթանակ նշես 8 - Դաշնակցականները արած կլինեն
4. 10 կարևոր քաղաքական գործարք նշես 8 - Դաշնակցականները արած կլինեն
5. Բոլոր Վրիժառուները բացի էնվերին սատկացնողից Դաշնակցականներ են 
6. Զինյալ պայքարի ժամանակաշրջան 10 - 7 -ը Դաշնակցականներ են
7. Եռաբլուրում Հանգչող Ազատամարտիկներից ամեն 10-րդը 8 - Դաշնակցական ա
8. Դաշնակացակններից ամեն 4-րդը զոհվել ա Արցախում ««ի դեպ դրահամար են քիչ»»
9. Արցախում Զոհված ««հատուկ նշում եմ զոհվածը, որովհետև մնացած 80 տոկոսի մատն ել փուշ չի մտել»» Հրամանատարներից 8-ը Դաշնակցականներ են
10 Ազգային Ժողովում լուրջ օրենքներով աշխատող, Խոսացող, Չբացակայող ու կարգապահ 10 -ը պատգամավորից 8- դաշնակցականներ են ու եթե 10 լուրջ օրենք ա ընդունվել ապա 8 առաջադրել են իրենք:

Հայաստանում ապրում են մոտ 3 միլիօն մարդ 70 տարի կառավարել ա Կոմունիստը հետո ԼՏՊ ու սրանք տեսնում ենք ուր ենք հասել իսկ Դաշնակցությունը արդեն 100 տարուց ավել ղեկավարում ա 5 միլիոն հայ սփյուռքում ւ տեսնում ենք թե նրանք ուր են հասել ««առանց որի մեր համար շատ դժվար կլիներ առհասարակ եթե չպահեին սփյուռքը հայ»»
70 տարի փայփայել ւ մեզ են փողանցել Եռագույնը, Զինանշանը, օրհներգը 

ուրիշ ինչ կարաին անեին, որ չեն արել, իսկ սխալներ իհարկե եղել են, օրինակ մեկը սայա, որ Նիկոլ Աղբալյանը համալսարան ընդունեց բոլշեվիկ դասախոսների չցանկանալով թշնամանք սերմանել երիտասարդության մեջ ու տեսանք ինչ եղավ հետո, ետ կապակցությամբ Աղբալըանը ասեց -- Օձեր տաքացրեցինք մեր ցոցին մեջ, իսկ ես ինչ ասում եմ հաստատ Երկիր թերթից չի 
ու եթե ուզում ես կարծիք իմանաս, որև է մեկի ««մեծերից իհարկե »» քեզ ասեմ Խրիմյան Հայրիկի կոչը
Դաշնակցությունը մեր ազգի նոր ասպետություննե ելեք հայեր զինվորագրվեք Դաշնակցության, Քամզի Խաչին հետ մեկ տեղ մեզ պետք է նաև ասպետին Թուրը:

----------


## Տատ

> *Ի դեպ, որևիցե մեկն այստեղ չի ժխտել, որ ՀՅԴ-ն բավականին մեծ գործեր է արել*, բայց դուք էլ համաձայնվեք, որ ՀՅԴ-ն նաև բազմաթիվ սխալներ է թույլ տվել, որոնք հաճախ եղել են կործանարար:


Եթե յուղոտ նախադասությունն ազնիվ սրտից է ասված, համաձայն եմ ամբողջ պարբերությանը: 
Բողոք է առաջանում միայն, երբ այդ «մեծ» գործերն էլ հանկարծ թարսվում ու բացասական են ներկայացվում:




> Մեր երկրի անկախ արևի ներքո,
> Որ Լենի՛նն է մեծ մեզ մի օր տվել՝


հավատու՞մ էր, թե ստիպված էր ասել...

Դաշնակների սխալներից մեկն այն էր, որ գալով պոստսովետական Հայաստան, նրանք չկարողացան ճիշտ գնահատել ու մերվել իրենց համար նոր միջավայրին:
Պահպանեցին անունը...բայց չէ որ 80ական թթ. նորմալ սովետահայի մոտ _հեղափոխական_ խոսքն ալլերգիա է առաջացնում:

Պահպանեցին քաջնազարային լոզունգները...ևս առանց հասկանալու, որ սովետ են եկել, որ այդպիսի լոզունգներով այնօրվա վախեցած ու ցինիկ մտավորականությանը դժվար է գրավել: 
Կենսունակություն չցուցաբերեցին, ինչ հիմա լավ երևոմ է:

Բայց Դաշն. ստեղծման մոտիվներն ու անհրաժեշտությունն ինձ համար դրանից չի խախտվում:

----------


## karenmorm

Տատ ջան չեմ կարծում թե դա դաշնակցության սխալն է այսինքն ինչպես մերվեին 70 տարի մենակ Թալանել Սուտ խոսալ Վաղեցաց ապրել սովորեին ու մերվեին…
նշանակում ա եթե ուզում ես անբարոյականին բան սովորեցնես պարտադիր պետք ա անբարո դառնալ իմ կարծիքով սղալվեց ժողովուրդը, որ փոխանակ իր արտաքսումից վերադարձած իրական պաշտմանին սատարեր, գայլերին ընտրեց ու մինչև հիմա դրա ձեռքը կրակն ա ընկել:
ցհեմ հավատում ասածներիտ որովհետեվ 1988 -ին 80 տոկոսը ասում եր ըես դաշնակցական եմ իսկ 10 տոկոսն ել պնդում եր որ դաշնակցականի թոռ եմ ու երբ եկավ դաշնակցությունը ու ԼՈԲԻ բաժանելու տեղը սկսեց գաղափար բաժանել այդ ընթացքում տպագռվեց 
««ԱԶԱՏԱՄԱՐՏԸ, ՈՒՐԲԱԹԸ, ՎԱՐՈՒԺԱՆԸ, ԱՍՊԱՐԸ, ՀՄԸՄ, ՈՒՍԱՆՈՂԸ, ՄԻՏՔԸ, ԵՐԿԻՐԸ»» ու շուրջ 200 հաստափոր գրքեր…
Մարդիք ընտրեցին ստամոքսը ու առանց ամաչելու Գետին հավասարեցրին  մեր մեծերից մեկին Սոս Սրգսյանին…:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկիզ ջան դու որ մի բան ասում ես վերլուծելես նոր ես ասում թե ասում ես մենակ ասելւ համար:
> ի՞նչ կարայն անեին, որ չեն արել ետ դու կասես իսկ ըես ասեմ ինչ են արել…
> 1890 թվից սկսած եթե
> 1. 10 ամենաազգային ճանաչված ռազմական գործիչ ասես 8 - Դաշնակցականներ կլինեն


Անդրանիկ Օզանյան, Գևորգ Չաուշ, Դրո, Գարեգին Նժդեհ, Հովհաննես Բաղրամյան, սովետական ժամանակաշրջանների բարձրաստիճան զինվորականներ, Արամ Մանուկյան: Այնպես որ՝ karenmorm ջան, չափազանցություն է գրածդ:
Ի դեպ, Սարդարապատին մասնակից հայ բարձրաստիճան զորավարների հիմնական մասը դաշնակցականներ չեն եղել: Եղել են ցարական բանակի կադրային սպաներ: Բացի այդ, դա եղել է ժողովրդի պատերազմ, ժողովրդի հաղթանակ: Եվ ասել, որ այդ հաղթանակը ՀՅԴ-ն է կերտել, ճիշտ չի լինի:



> 2. 10 դրող ասես 8 - Դաշնակցականներ կլինեն


Սա էլ է չափազանցություն: Երևի, չհաշված արևմտահայ գրողները, որոնք զոհ գնացին Եղեռնին, ՀՅԴ-ին հարել է միայն Ավետիք Իսահակյանը: Այն էլ երևի լավ չի հարել, որովհետև այնումենայնիվ հաջողացրել է ապրել Սովետական Հայաստանում: Չէ, ամեն դեպքում հարել է ՀՅԴ-ին, սակայն մինչև քսանական թվականների կեսերը… երևի:



> 3. 10 հաղթանակ նշես 8 - Դաշնակցականները արած կլինեն


Լավ, էլի… Ցավալիորեն հակառակն է:



> 4. 10 կարևոր քաղաքական գործարք նշես 8 - Դաշնակցականները արած կլինեն


Հա, իհարկե, սկսեմ թվելը.
-կոալիցիա Ռոբերտի հետ, ԱԽՔ-ի, «Հանրապետական»-ի հետ 2003
-կոալիցիա Սերժի, ԱԽՔ-ի, Դոդ-ի հետ 2008
-կոալիցիայից դուրս գալ, ձևափոխում ընդդիմության, բայց նախարարական պորտֆելների, ԱԺ հանձնաժողովների նախագահների պաշտոններից պահպանում 2009
…



> 5. Բոլոր Վրիժառուները բացի էնվերին սատկացնողից Դաշնակցականներ են


Համաձայն եմ: Ապրեն: :Smile:  Հալալ էր…




> 6. Զինյալ պայքարի ժամանակաշրջան 10 - 7 -ը Դաշնակցականներ են
> 7. Եռաբլուրում Հանգչող Ազատամարտիկներից ամեն 10-րդը 8 - Դաշնակցական ա
> 8. Դաշնակացակններից ամեն 4-րդը զոհվել ա Արցախում ««ի դեպ դրահամար են քիչ»»
> 9. Արցախում Զոհված ««հատուկ նշում եմ զոհվածը, որովհետև մնացած 80 տոկոսի մատն ել փուշ չի մտել»» Հրամանատարներից 8-ը Դաշնակցականներ են


Ոչ… Ես պատերազմ եմ տեսել: Մեր կողմերում շատ քիչ դաշնակցական կար: Սա՝ այնպես, որպես դեպքերի թեկուզ և փոքրիկ, բայց այնուամենայնիվ կենդանի վկայի խոսքեր: Իհարկե, կային լավ դաշնակցականներ: Բայց ընդհանրապես, ազգի նվրյալը ազգի նվիրյալ է՝ անկախ նրանից նա ՀՅԴ անդամ է՞, թե՞ ոչ… Դաշնակցականներին գիտեմ, որ ունեցել են մեկ գումարտակ: Իհարկե, օգնել են, շատ մեծ գործ են արել: Բայց հո միայն դաշնակցականները չեն ազգանվեր գործեր արել: Դու պատերազմները, որոնք ավարտվել են մեր ժողովրդի հաղթանակով, փորձում ես վերագրել ՀՅԴ-ին: Այդպես չէ: Եվ թթ հայ- թուրքական պատերազմը և Արցախի ազատագրումը ժողովրդի ու միայն ու միայն ժողովրդի հաղթանակն է: Թող՝ ոչ ոք գլուխ չգովա: Իսկ լավ հայ, ազգի նվիրյալ լինելն ընդհանրապես կուսակցական պատկանելիության հետ կապ չունի:



> 10 Ազգային Ժողովում լուրջ օրենքներով աշխատող, Խոսացող, Չբացակայող ու կարգապահ 10 -ը պատգամավորից 8- դաշնակցականներ են ու եթե 10 լուրջ օրենք ա ընդունվել ապա 8 առաջադրել են իրենք:


Իսկ մնացած բոլոր դեպքերում քվեարկում են «կողմ»:



> Հայաստանում ապրում են մոտ 3 միլիօն մարդ 70 տարի կառավարել ա Կոմունիստը հետո ԼՏՊ ու սրանք տեսնում ենք ուր ենք հասել իսկ Դաշնակցությունը արդեն 100 տարուց ավել ղեկավարում ա 5 միլիոն հայ սփյուռքում ւ տեսնում ենք թե նրանք ուր են հասել ««առանց որի մեր համար շատ դժվար կլիներ առհասարակ եթե չպահեին սփյուռքը հայ»»


Սա չափազանցություն է: Դաշնակցությունը մեծ դեր ունի, օտար երկրներում հայապահպանության հարցերի հետ կապված, բայց դա միայն նրանց շնորհքը չէ: Եվ հերիք է ցանկացած հաղթանակ պայմանավորել ՀՅԴ- ով:



> 70 տարի փայփայել ւ մեզ են փողանցել Եռագույնը, Զինանշանը, օրհներգը


Այսինքն՞…



> ու եթե ուզում ես կարծիք իմանաս, որև է մեկի ««մեծերից իհարկե »» քեզ ասեմ Խրիմյան Հայրիկի կոչը
> Դաշնակցությունը մեր ազգի նոր ասպետություննե ելեք հայեր զինվորագրվեք Դաշնակցության, Քամզի Խաչին հետ մեկ տեղ մեզ պետք է նաև ասպետին Թուրը:


Ներիր, իսկ Խրիմյան Հայրիկն այս կոչը ե՞րբ է ասել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տատ :Blush: ,  համոզված էի, որ Չարենցի այդ տողերի համար հնարավոր է վերջաբանս վատ լինի :LOL: : Այդ մարդը հավատացել է Լենինին, նրա գաղափարների կրողներից է եղել, բայց նա ժամանակակից և քաջատեղյակ է այդ թվերին Հայաստանում տեղի ունեցող բոլոր գործընթացներին: Չարենցը երբեք կույր չի եղել: Նրա ստեղծագործություններում սուտ չկա, կուրություն չկա: Բայց այնուհանդերձ, մեկ հարց.
*Այդ երկու տողը տեսա՞ր*: :LOL:  Թե՞ ուզում ես ապացուցել, որ Չարենցը խիստ ոչ օբյեկտիվ է եղել:

Որքա՜ն արդիական է.



> Անշե՛ղ է եղել ձեր ուղին միշտ է՛լ, 
> Դուք պատվով եք ձեր պայքարը տարել.- 
> Եվ դա-տերերի պայքարն է եղել 
> Իր երթին ելած ժողովրդի դե՛մ:

----------


## karenmorm

Լավ հասկացա քո տեղեկությունները Զանգեզուր ֆիլմից են մեկ ել  ԼՏՊ -ի միտինգներից
կներես բայց այլ կերպ չեմ հասկանում
Թվարկածտ բոլորը բացի Բաղրամյանից դաշնակցականներ են ավելին Իսահակըանը Կենտր. կոմիտեյի անդամ ա եղել, Դաշնակցական ա ըեղել նայև Թումանյանը իսկ տե վոնց եղավ վոր չմեռան նրանց ել Կոմիտասի նման շատ մարդ եր ճանաչում աշխարհում

հետո ետ քո ասած ժողովրդին Դրոն ծեծելով ա մարտի տարել նույնը արել ա Արամ Մանուկյանը հրամայելով գնդակահարել թուրքի հետ խաղաղություն քարոզողներին…
Չեմ կարցում որ Օտօմանըան Բանկը Ժողովուրդը գրավեց, Խանասորի արշավանքը ժողովուրդը կազմակերպեց, Չգիտեի որ ժողովուրդն է Տուլայից Մոսին հրացաններ բերում և այլն հետո ինչի ես տարբերություն դնու Դասհնակցականները ժողովուրդ չեն՞ Այո Արցախում հաղթեց ժողովուրդը ուղակի զոհվաժ ժողովուրդից ամեն 10-ը դաշնակցական եր կարող ես Եռաբլուրում հաշվել կամ Գնալ Պատանի հանդիսատեսի թատրոնի շենք այնտեղ ա ազատամարտիկների թանգարանը ի դեպ դա դաշնակցության հետ կապ չունի
իսկ Ազգայինխորհրդանիշները պահեց փայփայեց սփյուռքում ու պատվով բերեց , հանձնեց մեզ

----------


## karenmorm

> Տատ,  համոզված էի, որ Չարենցի այդ տողերի համար հնարավոր է վերջաբանս վատ լինի: Այդ մարդը հավատացել է Լենինին, նրա գաղափարների կրողներից է եղել,


հիմա եկար իմ Խեսքին որ հավատացել ա Կուրորեն ու մոլորվելա 
նույնը ես տեմաըիննա վերաբերվում Այո Դաշնակցությունը ւզւմ եր տապալել Սւլթանին ու եթե պետք լինեռ իր նպատակներ իրականացնելու համար սատանայի հետ եկ պիտի համագործակցեր ետ պահին սատանաըի տեղում երիտ թուրքերն էին ու եղավ ինցհ եղավ եթե չհամագործակցեր էլ բան չէր փողվելու ««չեմ կարցում վոր դրանից կփողվեր պան թուրանական ծրագիրը»»  ելի կոտորած եր լինելու աը ետ դեպքում իրավացի կլիներ ես բաժինը ստեղցող հեղինակը ըես ել կպահանջեի որ ներեղություն խնդրեր կասեի տո բա մի հատ գնաիք ետ նոր թութքերի հետ խոսայք կարողա մի բան ստացվեր…
ու գիտես ցավալին որն ա որ են ով համագործակցել ա առայիննեն սպանել գոնե ես փաստը հիշելով ել տենց բան մի ասեք

----------


## Elmo

Մի հատ լավ ասացվածք կա «ուզում էինք, որ լավ ստացվի, բայց ստացվեց ինչպես միշտ»: Դաշնակցությանը լավ համապատասխանում ա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Լավ հասկացա քո տեղեկությունները Զանգեզուր ֆիլմից են մեկ ել  ԼՏՊ -ի միտինգներից


Գիտե՞ս, իսկ ես դիտավորյալ նշեցի այս մարդկանց անունները: Ի՞նչ է՝ չէի կարող նշել սովետական մարշալների, գեներալների անուններ, որոնք հաստատ ավելի մեծ տրամաչափի զինվորականներ են եղել թեկուզ և եվրոպաներում:

«Զանգեզուր»-ը չեմ տեսել: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանրահավքներին մասնակցում եմ, բայց երբևէ խոսք չի գնացել ՀՅԴ-ի մասին: Պարզապես ՀՅԴ-ի այսօրվա ներհայաստանյան քաղաքականությունն այնքան չկա, որ դառնա միտինգի թեմա… Իսկ պատմական անդրադարձներ չեն կատարվում: Այնպես որ՝ մի կարծիր, որ ամեն ինչից միայն դու ես տեղյակ իսկ քո զրուցակիցը սերիալներ է դիտում, մեկ-մեկ միտիգի է մասնակցում, մեկ էլ` սովետական արտադրության ֆիլմեր է դիտում: 

Նժդեհը ՀՅԴ-ից չգիտես ինչու դուրս է եկել կամ վտարվել է: Չգիտեմ: Անդրանիկ Օզանյանը միգուցե դաշնակցական եղել է, բայց չգիտես ինչու նրա ջոկատով թաքուն Արևմտյան Հայաստան մեկնելու մասին Քաջազնունուց ու Արամ Մանուկյանից նամակ է ուղարկվում Օսմանյան կայսրության մեծարգո մեծ վեզիրին՝ Էնվեր փաշային, որը այդ ժամանակներում կոտորում էր թուրքահպատակ հայերի մնացուկներին: Չաուշը մեռել է այդ դեպքերից շա՜տ շուտ: Նա առաջին հերթին ռազմիկ է եղել… մնացածն այլևս կարևոր չէ: Այնպես որ՝ եթե ապրեր, դժվար թե համաձայն լիներ դաշնակների վարած քաղաքականության հետ Ցեղասպանության տարիներին: Նույն իրենք՝ դաշնակցական լիդերներն են նշում իրենց ճակատագրական սխալները:



> կներես բայց այլ կերպ չեմ հասկանում
> Թվարկածտ բոլորը բացի Բաղրամյանից դաշնակցականներ են ավելին Իսահակըանը Կենտր. կոմիտեյի անդամ ա եղել, Դաշնակցական ա ըեղել նայև Թումանյանը իսկ տե վոնց եղավ վոր չմեռան նրանց ել Կոմիտասի նման շատ մարդ եր ճանաչում աշխարհում


Իսկ թե ինչպես ապրեց Իսահակյանը Սովետական Հայաստանում, լինելով դաշնակցական լիդեր, այն էլ՝ ստալինյան շրջանում, հայտնի չէ: :Smile: 




> հետո ետ քո ասած ժողովրդին Դրոն ծեծելով ա մարտի տարել նույնը արել ա Արամ Մանուկյանը հրամայելով գնդակահարել թուրքի հետ խաղաղություն քարոզողներին…


Վերջը, Սարդարապատը հաղթել են Դրոն ու Արամ Մանուկյանը: Մնացածը՝ հեչ: :Smile: 



> Չեմ կարցում որ Օտօմանըան Բանկը Ժողովուրդը գրավեց, Խանասորի արշավանքը ժողովուրդը կազմակերպեց, Չգիտեի որ ժողովուրդն է Տուլայից Մոսին հրացաններ բերում և այլն հետո ինչի ես տարբերություն դնու Դասհնակցականները ժողովուրդ չեն՞ Այո Արցախում հաղթեց ժողովուրդը ուղակի զոհվաժ ժողովուրդից ամեն 10-ը դաշնակցական եր կարող ես Եռաբլուրում հաշվել կամ Գնալ Պատանի հանդիսատեսի թատրոնի շենք այնտեղ ա ազատամարտիկների թանգարանը ի դեպ դա դաշնակցության հետ կապ չունի


Լավ, ինչ վերաբերվում է բանկի գրավմանը, հրացաններ ուղարկելու և այլն, դրանք որևիցե մեկը չի ժխտում: Իսկ արցախյան պատերազմի մասին ես ինքս իմ կարծիքն ունեմ, քանի որ վկան եմ: Եվ Եռաբլուրն ու երևանյան թատրոնը աչքիս տեսածը չեն կարող մոռացության մատնել: Կրկնում եմ՝ ազգասիրությունը կապ չունի կուսակցական պատկանելիության հետ:



> իսկ Ազգայինխորհրդանիշները պահեց փայփայեց սփյուռքում ու պատվով բերեց , հանձնեց մեզ


Մալադեց: :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

Անկախ անցյալի ու ներկայի կուսակցության գործունեությունից` այլ հավասար պայմաններում, ես դաշնակցական ոգին ու գաղափարախոսությունն եմ հարգում:

Գործունեությանը գնահատական տալուց զերծ եմ մնում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> հիմա եկար իմ Խեսքին որ հավատացել ա Կուրորեն ու մոլորվելա


Լենինին ու նրա գաղափարներին հավատալը բացարձակապես չի նշանակում սխալվել դաշնակցականների հարցում: Մի՛ մոռացիր, Չարենցը ժամանակակից է եղել ու հաստատ որևէ դաշնակից կամ բոլշևիկից պակաս հայրենասեր չէր:

----------


## karenmorm

Բա խի եմ գրել են ոտանավորը ինչ ել լինի դաշնակցություննա մեղավոր Մարդու խնդալն ել ա գալիս

----------


## Elmo

> հիմա եկար իմ Խեսքին որ հավատացել ա Կուրորեն ու մոլորվելա 
> նույնը ես *տեմաըիննա* վերաբերվում Այո Դաշնակցությունը *ւզւմ* եր տապալել *Սւլթանին* ու եթե պետք *լինեռ* իր նպատակներ իրականացնելու համար սատանայի հետ *եկ* պիտի համագործակցեր *ետ* պահին *սատանաըի* տեղում երիտ թուրքերն էին ու եղավ *ինցհ* եղավ եթե չհամագործակցեր էլ բան չէր *փողվելու* ««չեմ *կարցում* *վոր* դրանից *կփողվեր* պան թուրանական ծրագիրը»»  *ելի* կոտորած *եր* լինելու *աը* *ետ* դեպքում իրավացի կլիներ ես բաժինը *ստեղցող* հեղինակը *ըես ել* կպահանջեի որ ներեղություն խնդրեր կասեի տո բա մի հատ գնաիք ետ նոր *թութքերի* հետ խոսայք կարողա մի բան ստացվեր…
> ու գիտես ցավալին որն ա որ են ով համագործակցել ա *առայիննեն* սպանել գոնե ես փաստը հիշելով ել տենց բան մի ասեք


Կարեն ջան, գրառումդ բազմաթիվ տառասխալների պատճառով լրիվ անըթեռնելի է: Ուշադիր գրառումներ արա, այլապես անընթեռնելի գրառումները ջնջման ենթակա են: Ես էլ գիտեմ ինձնից շատ վրիպակներով գրառում անող չկա:  :LOL: 
Շարունակեք քննարկումները, այս գրառմանը մի պատասխանեք: Պարզապես բանավոր զգուշացման համար եմ գրել:

----------


## karenmorm

Այսինքն Չարենցը իրավունք ուներ լենինին հավատալւ ւ սղալվելու Գրիքոր Զոհրապը իրավունք չուներ Թալիաթին հավատալու ու սղալվելու քեզ ել մալադեց:
մեկ ել հիշիր մի բան եթե չլիներ Դաշնակցությունը ապա չեր լինի նաև Քո իմանալով Դաշնացությունից հեռացաց Անդռանիկն ու Նժդեհը կամ ել կլինեին սարերը ընկած էն ֆիդաըինների մակարդակին վորոնք մինչև դաշնակցությունն թին գործում էտ բոլորին հավաքել սնել մեծացրել ա մի կուսակցություն որը մինչև վերջ մնաց ազգի հետ ու կմնա շատ երկար ԼՏՊ ները ը Բարգավաճներն ել կգնան ինրպես գնացին ԱՄԿ ները Հզոր հաըաստաններն ւ Արժանապատիվ Հայաստանները իսկ ես կուսակցությունը մնալու ա …

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այսինքն Չարենցը իրավունք ուներ լենինին հավատալւ ւ սղալվելու Գրիքոր Զոհրապը իրավունք չուներ Թալիաթին հավատալու ու սղալվելու քեզ ել մալադեց:


Բացարձակ անհամեմատելի երկու դեպք ես փորձում համեմատել: Չես կարող: Տարբեր հարկերի վրա են: Հավատալ դեռևս արյունախում Թալեաթին այն ժամանակ, երբ արդեն հայերին հազարներով մորթում էին այլ է, հավատալ Լենին պապիկին, ով հայ չի կոտորել, այլ է: Դու էլ համեմատելու բան գտար: Լենինը դահիճ չի եղել, նա եղել է պրոլետարիատի առաջնորդ, եղել է հեղափոխության լիդեր: Թալեաթը արյունարբու է եղել, եղել է ցեղասպանության գլխավոր կազմակերպիչը: Դեռ վիճելի է կոմունիստների մուտքը, որին հաջորդեց մեր անկախության ու պետականության կորուստը, հայ ժողովրդի համար փրկությու՞ն էր, թե՞ ոչ: Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, Հայաստանը մեծ հավանականության պարզապես կվերանար աշխարհի երեսից: Ինչևիցե, չենք կարող վիճել այս հարցի շուրջ, քանի որ Հայաստանն ու հայ ժողովուրդ այնուամենայնիվ խորհրդայնացվեցին: Ու, ընդ որում, չգիտես ինչու գրեթե ոչ մի հայ մտավորական չլքեց Հայաստանը: Մեկնողներն էլ հետագայում վերադարձան:



> մեկ ել հիշիր մի բան եթե չլիներ Դաշնակցությունը ապա չեր լինի նաև Քո իմանալով Դաշնացությունից հեռացաց Անդռանիկն ու Նժդեհը կամ ել կլինեին սարերը ընկած էն ֆիդաըինների մակարդակին վորոնք մինչև դաշնակցությունն թին գործում էտ բոլորին հավաքել սնել մեծացրել ա մի կուսակցություն որը մինչև վերջ մնաց ազգի հետ


Փաստորեն, ըստ քեզ, այնուամենայնիվ, ոչ թե Դաշնակցությունն է դավաճանել Անդրանիկին ու Նժդեհին, այլ Անդրանիկն ու Նժդեհն են դավաճանել իրենց ռազմական գործիչ սարքած կուսակցությանը… Տեսնու՞մ ես՝ ի՜նչ երախտամոռներ են…



> ու կմնա շատ երկար ԼՏՊ ները ը Բարգավաճներն ել կգնան ինրպես գնացին ԱՄԿ ները Հզոր հաըաստաններն ւ Արժանապատիվ Հայաստանները իսկ ես կուսակցությունը մնալու ա …


Այո ԼՏՊ-ները, Բարգավաճները կանցնեն կգնան այնպես, ինչպես՝ կանցնեն ու կգնան Մեղեդիները, Վալեմները, նախարական պորտֆելները, Ստամբուլն արյան ծով սարքելու մասին հեքիաթները, իսկ ժողովուրդը կմնա՝ անկախ նրանից ՀՅԴ-ն քանի՞ պատգամավոր ունի դահլիճում Մկի անցկացրած նիստերի ժամանակ:

----------


## Rammer

Մարկիզ ջան երանի քո համբերությանը :Clapping:

----------

Artgeo (10.05.2009), Mephistopheles (11.05.2009), ministr (10.05.2009), Norton (10.05.2009), Բիձա (18.07.2009), Հայկօ (11.05.2009), Տրիբուն (10.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

երբ սկսեց սուլթանին գահից քցելու գործընթացը թալիաթը դեռ արյունարբու գազան չեր այլ լենին պապիկի նման հեղափողականությամբ խանդավառված մի սկսնակ գործիչ, էս մեկ, իսկ հետո ոչ մեկ ոչ մեկից չի նեղացել, Անդրանիկն ու Նժդեհը երբեք ել չեն հեռացել կուսակցությունից ետ հատուկ մարտավարական հնարքներ են եղել որ գործը հաջողի, այսիննքն երբ մի կողմից թուրքն էր գալիս մյուս կողմից ազատարար կարմիր բանակը ու երկուսն ել ասում էին մեր կառավարությանը, զենքը հանձնի նոր սկսենք բանակցությունները, ետ ժամանակ կառավարությունը հիանալի ելք գտավ թուրքերին ասեց որ Անդրանիկը Գժվելա ու մեզ չի լսում, ռուսների ել ասեց Նժգեհը նեղացելա ըմբոստացել ա մեր դեմ, զորքն առել գնացել ա սյունիք, ու եթե չլիներ ես հնարքները հաստատ ճակատ տալուց չեինք շահի, իսկ որպես լրացում ասեմ որ հեռացված կոչվաց  Նժդեհը չգիտես ինչու ամերիկայում ստեղծեց հայ երիտասարդաց  Դաշնակցությունը, ու Դաշնակցական Դրոյի հետ շատ հաշտ ու համերաշխ համագործակցեծ հիտլերի հետ ելի քնադատություններից չվախենալով ու հույս ունենալով որ գոնե հայերին կազատի համակենտրոնացման ճամբարներից ու ազատեց դե հիմա ել եկեք ստիպեք որ հրեաներից ել ներեղություն խնդրի

----------


## karenmorm

Հ.Յ. Դաշնակցությունը հայկական նոր ասպետութիվն է: Ելէք, ելէք, ժողովուրդ հայոց, արձանագրուեցեք հայկական նոր ասպետութեան, թևւ և թիկունք տուէք անոր, զի Խաչին և մահին հետ փրկարար է նաև ասպետին սուրը:
                                                                                                    Խրիմյան Հայրիկ

----------


## karenmorm

Նկատելի է, որ դաշնակցությունը ճշմարիտ առումով տեսաբան չունի, և դրա կարիքն էլ նա չէ զգացած. նրա տեսաբանը ժողովուրդն է, իր Ընդհանուր ժողովները: …Մենք ականջ կը կախենք զանգուածի բանավոր թելադրանքին, կը ջանանք հասկանալ զայն և մեր ծրագիրը յարմարցնել ժողովրդին և ոչ թէ ժողովուրդը յարմարցնել մեր ծրագրին:
Ռուբեն

----------


## My World My Space

> բոլորովին վիճելու տրամադրություն չունեմ ուստի վիճելու համար չեմ գրում, ալ ուզւմ եմ լրացուցիչ տեղեկատվություն տալ որոշ մարդկանց, որպիսզի շատ զոռ չտան իրենց երևակայությունը. քանզի դա շատ վտանգավոր է առոջջության համար…


Հարգելի Karenmoon ջան, էդ որ սազդ առել դաշնակցությանն ես գովում էդ լավա, քանի որ սկզբունքներ ւոնես, սակայն քո առողջությունն էլ ա վտանգի մեջ (էն զոռ տալու մոմենտով եմ ասում)....
Դաշնակցությունը ճիշտ ա շատ կարևոր բաներ ա արել բայց միշտ արել ա ուշացած:
Հայի հետին խելքի պատմությունն ա էլի......
Կարևոր որոշումների պահին նրանք միշտ խուսափել են հստակ դիրքորոշում ունենալուց, ւ միշտ խույս են տվել պատասխանատվությունից` ձեռնպահ մնալով: Ավելի լավ ապացույց քան էս վերջին դեպքերն են, չկա: ասեմ ավելին էս վերջին իրադարձությունները  տենց միանգամից չսկսվեցին ու միանգամիցչեղավ արդյունքը. Էս ամեն ինչը սկսվել ա 2007-ից:
 դաշնակցությունը էդ ժամանակ իշխանություն էր: Իսկ հիմա երբ սկսվեցին կնքվել "քարտեզներ", դաշնակցությունը լսեց սփյուռքից եկող դժգոհությունները ու փախավ սուզվող նավից, քանի որ վտանգվում էր իր հեղինակությունն ու դրա հետ մեկտեղ կցամաքեին նաև սփյուռքից եկող դրամները:
Մեր 120 ամյա ընկերը լավ առագաստ ունի, կարում ա բռնի քամու ուղղությունը

----------


## Norton

> Հ.Յ. Դաշնակցությունը հայկական նոր ասպետութիվն է: Ելէք, ելէք, ժողովուրդ հայոց, արձանագրուեցեք հայկական նոր ասպետութեան, թևւ և թիկունք տուէք անոր, զի Խաչին և մահին հետ փրկարար է նաև ասպետին սուրը:
>                                                                                                     Խրիմյան Հայրիկ


 «Ո՞վ էր, ուրեմն, իսկական հեղինակը հայ ժողովրդի կորստյան - գաղութահայությունը, որ իր այս գործով վերջացնում էր այն, ինչ սկսել էր Միքայել Նալբանդյանի ժամանակից... Ռուսաստանի գաղութահայությունն էր այդ գործի իսկական տերը, եւ ամեն ինչ նրան է պարտական` իբրեւ ռուսական ազգության արդյունք, իբրեւ բակունինիզմի ահռելի հաղթանակ: *Եթե բոլոր «հեղափոխական» կոչված ձեռնարկումները մաղենք եւ քամենք, կստանանք մի կազմակերպչական եւ տակտիկական միավոր: Դաշնակցությունը շատ ուժեղ կերպով էր ներկայացնում այդ ռուսական կառուցվածքը: Եթե չլիներ նա, հայությունը չէր խեղդվի արյան ծովի մեջ*»
                                                                                                                                      Լեո

----------


## Տատ

> *Այդ երկու տողը տեսա՞ր*:


Հա...աչքերս միանգամից արյունով լցվեցին :Sad: 

Չեմ ասում, որ օբյեկտիվ չէր, ոչ, ցավոք, ոչ միայն նա էր հավատում կոմմունիստներին: Բայց այդ հավատն անպայման գունավորում էր դաշնակներին որպես հակասովետական բուրժուաներ:

----------


## Տատ

> Այո Արցախում հաղթեց ժողովուրդը


Չէի հաշվի զոհվածներին ըստ կուս. պատկանելության, բայց կհիշեի ամեն մեկի ձեռքը զենք դնելու գումարը, առանց դաշն. դժվար է պատկերացնել:

----------


## Տատ

> հավատալ Լենին պապիկին, ով հայ չի կոտորել, այլ է: Դու էլ համեմատելու բան գտար: Լենինը դահիճ չի եղել, նա եղել է պրոլետարիատի առաջնորդ, եղել է հեղափոխության լիդեր:


Մարկի՞զ: Այդ ժամանակ Լենինն արդեն կոտորել էր ու կոչ էր անում կոտորելու իր սեփական ժողովրդի լավագույն մասը: Իհարկե շատ գրավիչ լոզունգների տակ, բայց Չարենցի կարգի մտավորականությունը այդ բաները գիտակցում էր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէի հաշվի զոհվածներին ըստ կուս. պատկանելության, բայց կհիշեի ամեն մեկի ձեռքը զենք դնելու գումարը, առանց դաշն. դժվար է պատկերացնել:


Տատ ջան, մի շտապի դաշնակներին կապել Ղարաբաղյան շարժման ու պատերազմի հետ… դրանց դիրքորոշումներն այդքան միանշանակ չեն եղել… նրանք պատերազմի ժամանակ լծված են եղել ԼՏՊ-ին քարկոծելու ոու գահընկեց անելու ազգանվեր գործին…

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան չեմ կարծում թե դա դաշնակցության սխալն է այսինքն ինչպես մերվեին 70 տարի մենակ Թալանել Սուտ խոսալ Վաղեցաց ապրել սովորեին ու մերվեին…


Այ այստեղ ես սկսեցի լուրջ տատանվել...հետաքրքիր է դառնում վեճն ինձ համար: Կիսվում եմ Մարկիզի ու Կարենմունի միջև :Blush: 

Հենց այսպիսի վերը նշված բարձրից հայացքով եկան ու սկսեցին սովորեցնել «անարժան» սովետահային, չփորձելով մտնել իրավիճակի մեջ, միանգամից «ծովից ծով» ասելով:
Թուրքիայի հայերն էլ էին վախեցած, քնած, կաշառք տվող արդեն դարեր (ոչ թե միայն  70 տարի): Երևի նրանց էլ այդպես միանգամից մաուզերը ձեռքները դնել չէր կարելի...
Հետևանք 1՝ Դաշնակցությունն իր ժամանակից առաջ է, ժողովուրդը չի հասցնում գաղափարներին հասնել, կամ հասնում է, երբ արդեն ուշ է:
Հետևանք 2՝ Դաշնակցությունն այդպես էլ չգտավ լավ բանաձևը ՝ պոպուլիզմի (հայերեն խոսքը չգիտեմ) և բարձր գաղափարախոսության միաձուլումը:

P.S.Էն, որ 1980 բոլորն ուզում էին դաշնակների գոնե թոռ լինել, կապված էր անցյալ պատմական հարգանքի հետ, իսկ նորը Դաշն. չկարողացավ ներշնչել:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան, մի շտապի դաշնակներին կապել Ղարաբաղյան շարժման ու պատերազմի հետ… դրանց դիրքորոշումներն այդքան միանշանակ չեն եղել… նրանք պատերազմի ժամանակ լծված են եղել ԼՏՊ-ին քարկոծելու ոու գահընկեց անելու ազգանվեր գործին…


...և հակառակը: ԼՏՊ քարկոծվելու տեղ ուներ: Դասական վիճակ՝ նեղ պահին հայերն իրար ավելի հեշտ են քարկոծում, քան թշնամուն:

Ես չեմ կապում Դաշն. Ղարաբաղյան շարժման հետ, միայն նշում եմ, որ զենքի փողը չմոռանանք: :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...և հակառակը: ԼՏՊ քարկոծվելու տեղ ուներ: Դասական վիճակ՝ նեղ պահին հայերն իրար ավելի հեշտ են քարկոծում, քան թշնամուն:
> 
> Ես չեմ կապում Դաշն. Ղարաբաղյան շարժման հետ, միայն նշում եմ, որ զենքի փողը չմոռանանք:


Դաշնակները զենքի փող չեն տվել… ուզում ես ասել գրադներն ու հակաօդային պաշտպանությունը, տանկերը դաշնակների թողով են առե՞լ… նրանց անդամավճարներո՞վ… հաշվարկի համար ասեմ որ տանկն այն ժամանակ մոտ 1մլն դոլար արժեր (հնարավոր է որ սխալվում եմ գնի մեջ) ու եթե պետական աջակցություն չլիներ մենք չէինք հաղթելու… Կուսակցությունը պատերազմ չի կարող ֆինանսավորել… Տատ ջան, դրանք հեքիաթ են պատմում դու էլ լսում ե՞ս… դրանք փողն իրենց կուսակցականներին են սովորաբար բաժանում ու մարդ անդամագրում… "մարտական ընկերներ" պահում հիմնականում ներքին հարցեր լուծելու ու մարդ (հիմնականում հայ) ահաբեկելու համար… կարող ես չկասկածել, ես սա փաստերի հիման վրա եմ ասում

Իհարկե ուներ, բոլոր նախագահներն էլ ունեն, առանց բացառության, բայց ոչ պատերազմի ժամանակ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հ.Յ. Դաշնակցությունը հայկական նոր ասպետութիվն է: Ելէք, ելէք, ժողովուրդ հայոց, արձանագրուեցեք հայկական նոր ասպետութեան, թևւ և թիկունք տուէք անոր, զի Խաչին և մահին հետ փրկարար է նաև ասպետին սուրը:
>                                                                                                     Խրիմյան Հայրիկ


Անհաղթ հերոս Քաջ Նազար,
Որ մին զարկի, ջարդի հազար

Քաջ Նազար

----------

Norton (11.05.2009), Տատ (11.05.2009), Տրիբուն (12.05.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկի՞զ: Այդ ժամանակ Լենինն արդեն կոտորել էր ու կոչ էր անում կոտորելու իր սեփական ժողովրդի լավագույն մասը: Իհարկե շատ գրավիչ լոզունգների տակ, բայց Չարենցի կարգի մտավորականությունը այդ բաները գիտակցում էր:


Միգուցե, չնայած, ես կարծիքս չեմ փոխում Լենինի ու Թալեաթի նմաններին անհամեմատելի լինելու հարցում: Լենինը ջարդեր չի իրականացրել: Եղել քաղաքացիական պատերզամ: Մի կողմում սոված ու աղքատ ամբոխները՝ զինված գաղափարով(թե ում զենքվ ու փողերով, էական չէ), մյուս կողմից ցարական ազնվականությունն ու քիչ թե շատ լավ ապրող բնակչությունը: Հաղթող պրոլետարիատին նոր երկիր կառուցելու համար անհրաժեշտ էր երկրից «մաքրել» ցարական ազնվականությանը թեկուզ դաժան մեթոդներով: Թալեաթը ցեղասպան է, նա է եղել ցեղասպանության հիմնական գաղափարախոսն ու կազմակերպիչը: Ընդ որում, մի պահ հիշեք, թե ինչ դեպքեր էին հաջորդել երիտթուրքերի իշխանության գալուն ու նախորդել Մեծ Եղեռնին:  Նաև հիշեք, որ մեկուկես միլիոնը չեն կոտորվել մեկ կամ երկու օրում: Կոտորածը տևել է ամիսներ, տարիներ… 

Բացի այդ, հաշվի առեք, որ հայերի նկատմամբ նրանց վերաբերմունքը տարբեր է եղել: Սա արդեն հերիք է նրանց չհամեմատելու համար:

Հա, Չարենցը գիտակցում էր, որ գնդակահարում են ճորտատերերին, Դենիկինի, Կոլչակի բանակների մարտիկներին, բուրժուաներն ու գործարանատերերը փախչում են Ռուսաստանից: Հետո՞… Չարենցը գիտեր, որ իրենց ունեն Կարմիր բանակ ու, որն ավելի ուժեղ է, քան ցարական բանակն ու ցարական սպաները: Չարենցը տեսնում էր թուրքական կոտորածից փրկված, անհամեմատ ավելի ապահով ժողովուրդ թեկուզ և անազատ, բայց փրկված հայրենիքում… Ի՞նչ էր պետք Չարենցին: Ուրա՞խ չլիներ ձեռք բերածով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Միգուցե, չնայած, ես կարծիքս չեմ փոխում Լենինի ու Թալեաթի նմաններին անհամեմատելի լինելու հարցում: Լենինը ջարդեր չի իրականացրել: Եղել քաղաքացիական պատերզամ: Մի կողմում սոված ու աղքատ ամբոխները՝ զինված գաղափարով(թե ում զենքվ ու փողերով, էական չէ), մյուս կողմից ցարական ազնվականությունն ու քիչ թե շատ լավ ապրող բնակչությունը: Հաղթող պրոլետարիատին նոր երկիր կառուցելու համար անհրաժեշտ էր երկրից «մաքրել» ցարական ազնվականությանը թեկուզ դաժան մեթոդներով: Թալեաթը ցեղասպան է, նա է եղել ցեղասպանության հիմնական գաղափարախոսն ու կազմակերպիչը: Ընդ որում, մի պահ հիշեք, թե ինչ դեպքեր էին հաջորդել երիտթուրքերի իշխանության գալուն ու նախորդել Մեծ Եղեռնին:  Նաև հիշեք, որ մեկուկես միլիոնը չեն կոտորվել մեկ կամ երկու օրում: Կոտորածը տևել է ամիսներ, տարիներ… 
> 
> Բացի այդ, հաշվի առեք, որ հայերի նկատմամբ նրանց վերաբերմունքը տարբեր է եղել: Սա արդեն հերիք է նրանց չհամեմատելու համար:
> 
> Հա, Չարենցը գիտակցում էր, որ գնդակահարում են ճորտատերերին, Դենիկինի, Կոլչակի բանակների մարտիկներին, բուրժուաներն ու գործարանատերերը փախչում են Ռուսաստանից: Հետո՞… Չարենցը գիտեր, որ իրենց ունեն Կարմիր բանակ ու, որն ավելի ուժեղ է, քան ցարական բանակն ու ցարական սպաները: Չարենցը տեսնում էր թուրքական կոտորածից փրկված, անհամեմատ ավելի ապահով ժողովուրդ թեկուզ և անազատ, բայց փրկված հայրենիքում… Ի՞նչ էր պետք Չարենցին: Ուրա՞խ չլիներ ձեռք բերածով:


…ավելացնեմ Մարկիզ ջան, մարքսիստական ու կոմունիստական գաղափարներն այն ժամանակ և հիմա էլ լայն տարածում ունեին ինտելեգենցիայի մեջ (Պիկասսո, Լե Կոռբյուզե և այլոք)… սրանից էր վախենում արևմուտքը… իսկ այսօր բոլորս կարող ենք տեսնել թե ինչ ազդեցություններ են ունեցել այդ գաղափարները Եվրոպական ամենաառաջատար երկրների վրա… Չարենցը եղել է այդ գաղափարների կրող և դա մի մազաչափ անգամ չի նսեմացնում նրա մեծությունը… իսկ դաշնակները *գործարքի* մեջ են մտել երիտթուրքերի հետ… սրանք տրամագծորեն տարբեր բաներ են, մեկը գաղափարական կողմնորոշում է, մյուսը հանցագործություն ու բավականին պատկառելի չափերի… և ի վերջո, անձը կարող է սխալվել, իսկ կուսակցությունը ոչ, առավել ևս այդ մասշտաբների սխալ…

----------

Nareco (11.05.2009)

----------


## My World My Space

> իսկ դաշնակները գործարքի մեջ են մտել երիտթուրքերի հետ… սրանք տրամագծորեն տարբեր բաներ են, մեկը գաղափարական կողմնորոշում է, մյուսը հանցագործություն ու բավականին պատկառելի չափերի… և ի վերջո, անձը կարող է սխալվել, իսկ կուսակցությունը ոչ, առավել ևս այդ մասշտաբների սխալ…


ես նույնպես կիսում եմ քո կարծիքը.................

----------


## Rammer

Տղերք ջան էսքան դաշնակների մասին անընդհատ, առանց ընդմիջումների խոսելը ` ընդ որում մի քանի ֆռոնտով, վնասակար է առողջությանը: Հանուն դրա մի հատ մուզիկալնայա պաուզա..
"Ելիր դաշնակ Դրո
Բազկիդ ուժը բեր
Հեծիր քո ճերմաաաաաաաակ ձին..."

Երգի մնացած հատվածը լսելու համար ուղարկեք սմս հաղորդագրություն "Այս օրվանից մենք ընդիմություն ենք"- ը  6 կարճ համարին...

----------

Enigmatic (11.05.2009), Հայկօ (11.05.2009), Վիշապ (11.05.2009), Տրիբուն (12.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Լենինը ջարդեր չի իրականացրել:


Սա արդեն հերիք է, որ ասեմ որ Լենինի,  / կամ որ նույնն է բոլշեվիկների/ մասին բան չգիտես:
Մենակ Պովոլժեի սովահյալներին դրտավորյալ եվրոպական օգնություն եկող հացահատիկից զրկելը ու մահվան դատապարտելը կարծում եմ քեզ կհուշի, թե ինչի մասին եմ ես խոսում:
…
էն, ինչ որ արին Լենին-Ստալին-բոլշեվիկ-մենշեվիկ Ռուսաստանում մի քանի տարում, թուրքերը չէին արել հարյուրավոր տարիների ընթացքում:
Տարբերություն էն է, որ թուրքերի արածը Եվրոպայում էր ու ֆիքսվում էր եվրոպացիների կողմից հարայ-հուրոցով, իսկ բոլշեվիկները փակին իրենց երկիրը ու ոնց կարան կոտորին աշխարհի 1/6 մասում:

----------

Տատ (11.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> իսկ այսօր բոլորս կարող ենք տեսնել թե ինչ ազդեցություններ են ունեցել այդ գաղափարները Եվրոպական ամենաառաջատար երկրների վրա…


Թեմայից լրիվ փախնելով՝ ասեմ, որ առանց հենց ՌՈՒՍԱԿԱՆ ավանգարդի հեղափոխական գաղափարների այսօրվա համաշխարհային արվեստը կամ կնոջ հավասարությունը չէր լինի այն ինչ *է*:

Բայց իհարկե դրա գինը բարձր էր, նոր ԴՎգրեյը գրեց: Լենինի դրված հիմքերից ելնելով Ստալինն արդեն հանգիստ ցեղասպանությամբ էր զբաղված՝ լեհ սպաներ, չեչեններ...

Համաձայն եմ, հիմա պարզ է, որ երիտթուրքերին հավատալ չէր կարելի, իրոք նախապայմաններ կային: Պետք էր մնալ տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն երկար տարիներ, ինչպես Համմասը: Հեշտ է դատել հիմա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սա արդեն հերիք է, որ ասեմ որ Լենինի,  / կամ որ նույնն է բոլշեվիկների/ մասին բան չգիտես:
> Մենակ Պովոլժեի սովահյալներին դրտավորյալ եվրոպական օգնություն եկող հացահատիկից զրկելը ու մահվան դատապարտելը կարծում եմ քեզ կհուշի, թե ինչի մասին եմ ես խոսում:
> …
> էն, ինչ որ արին Լենին-Ստալին-բոլշեվիկ-մենշեվիկ Ռուսաստանում մի քանի տարում, թուրքերը չէին արել հարյուրավոր տարիների ընթացքում:
> Տարբերություն էն է, որ թուրքերի արածը Եվրոպայում էր ու ֆիքսվում էր եվրոպացիների կողմից հարայ-հուրոցով, իսկ բոլշեվիկները փակին իրենց երկիրը ու ոնց կարան կոտորին աշխարհի 1/6 մասում:


dvgray՝ դու բան չգիտես (սա առաջին հերթին): Ես չգիտեմ, դու գիտե՞ս… 
Երկորդ՝ արագորեն դադարեցնում ես մարդկանց, մասնավորապես՝ իմ մասին քո տափակ ու իրականությանը չհամապատասխանող կարծիքների արտահայտումը: Սա առաջին դեպքը չէ: 
Երրորդ՝ գոնե նախքան այլոց գիտելիքների մասին կարծիքներ գրելդ, կարդա, թե ինչի մասին է գնացել խոսքը: Լենինի ու Ստալինի տարիները միասին վերցրած այնքան* հայ* չի կոտորվել, որքան կոտորվել է Մեծ Եղեռնի տարիներին: Կարծեմ դու էիր, որ ասում էիր, թե՝ «եթե կոմունիստները չգային իշխանության, հայ-հայ էր Հայաստանի առաջին Հանրապետությունը գրավելու էր Թուրքիան՝ երեսուն հազարանոց բանակով: Էն կողմից էլ Հունաստանն էր գալու Փոքր Ասիա»…
Ամոթ է, կնգա նման ընկնել դիմացինի անվան հետ խաղալ՝ քեզ թույն ինտելեկտուալի տեղ դրած: Վոբշեմ, յան տու, այլևս իմ գրառումներին չպատասխանես: :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տատ, այդպես «շնորհակալաբար» մոտեցել ես dvgray կոչվող ակումբցու գրառմանը իմ գիտելիքների  մասին կարծիքի հաշվո՞վ, թե՞ դաշնակների նախագենոցիդային շրջանի դաշնակից երիտթուրքերի Լենին պապիկից վատը լինելու մասին պնդման համար:
 :Jpit:

----------


## Տատ

> dvgray՝ դու բան չգիտես (սա առաջին հերթին): Ես չգիտեմ, դու գիտե՞ս…


Էս համաձայն, սիրուն չէր: 
ԴՎ այնքան չի սիրում ռուսներին (նույնիսկ խեղճ չինովնիկին), որ հաճախ  երեխին թաշտի հետ դուրս է գցում: Բայց Լենինի մասին ճիշտ է 


> այնքան* հայ* չի կոտորվել, որքան կոտորվել է Մեծ Եղեռնի տարիներին:


Ախր, չկար այդքան հայ, որտեղի՞ց կոտորվեր:

Մարկիզ, ես քեզ սիրում եմ: Այնքան հազվադեպ եմ համաձայն ԴՎ Գրեյին(գրեթե երբեք), որ չէի ուզում բաց թողնել այդ ուրախալի (միայն ինձ համար) փաստը: :Smile:

----------


## karenmorm

*Մոդերատորական: Անընթեռնելի գրառումը ջնջված է:*

----------


## karenmorm

> Չարենցը եղել է այդ գաղափարների կրող և դա մի մազաչափ անգամ չի նսեմացնում նրա մեծությունը… իսկ դաշնակները գործարքի մեջ են մտել երիտթուրքերի հետ… սրանք տրամագծորեն տարբեր բաներ են,


այ ախպեր ջան հո դու ել չասիր տարբերը որն ա ետ ել թուրքերի լենիներ եին ելի հո բանտից չեին հելե հեղափոխական կուսակցություն եին,

----------


## karenmorm

> Լենինի ու Ստալինի տարիները միասին վերցրած այնքան հայ չի կոտորվել, որքան կոտորվել է Մեծ Եղեռնի տարիներին:


այ ապրես ես արդեն ԼՏՊ ական ելույթ ա այսինքն եթե բոլշեվիկները քիչ են սպանել ուրեմն լավն են :LOL:

----------


## karenmorm

Դաշնակցության մեջ, անհատներից, խմբերից և կոմիտեներից սկսած մինչև Բիւրօ և Պատասխանատու Մարմին, չկայ խնդիր իրավունքի ու իշխանության, այլ միմիայն պատասխանատության ու պատրաստակամության` կատարելու կազմակերպության որոշումներն ու ընկերների խնդիրները:
                                                                                                 Ս.Զ.

----------


## karenmorm

Նկատելի է, որ դաշնակցությունը ճշմարիտ առումով տեսաբան չունի, և դրա կարիքն էլ նա չէ զգացած. նրա տեսաբանը ժողովուրդն է, իր Ընդհանուր ժողովները: …Մենք ականջ կը կախենք զանգուածի բանավոր թելադրանքին, կը ջանանք հասկանալ զայն և մեր ծրագիրը յարմարցնել ժողովրդին և ոչ թէ ժողովուրդը յարմարցնել մեր ծրագրին:
                                                                                                  Ռ.

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Էս համաձայն, սիրուն չէր: 
> ԴՎ այնքան չի սիրում ռուսներին (նույնիսկ խեղճ չինովնիկին), որ հաճախ  երեխին թաշտի հետ դուրս է գցում: Բայց Լենինի մասին ճիշտ է 
> *Ախր, չկար այդքան հայ, որտեղի՞ց կոտորվեր:*
> Մարկիզ, ես քեզ սիրում եմ: Այնքան հազվադեպ եմ համաձայն ԴՎ Գրեյին(գրեթե երբեք), որ չէի ուզում բաց թողնել այդ ուրախալի (միայն ինձ համար) փաստը:


Վայ, Տատ ջան, ես էլ քեզ եմ շատ սիրում:
Նախ՝ ահագին էլ կայինք: Երկրորդ, մենք այդ տարիներին չենք զրկվել մեր հայրենիքից, հող ու ջրից, երկու միլիոն հայրենակիցներից: Փաստը մնում է փաստ:



> այ ապրես


karenmorm, մերսի մաղթանքների համար: :Jpit: 



> ես արդեն ԼՏՊ ական ելույթ ա այսինքն եթե բոլշեվիկները քիչ են սպանել ուրեմն լավն են


Չգիտեմ ԼՏՊ-ական է, թե գորբաչովյան, բայց որ Լենինն* իմ՝ հայիս* համար համեմատաբար թե անհամեմատաբար իմ ու քո հայրենակիցներին ցեղասպանության ենթարկած, մի ողջ հայրենիք ինձնից ու քեզնից խլած, արյունարբու, դաշնակների երբեմնի դաշնակից Թալեաթ փաշայից (ասեմ, որ չասեք՝ չասեց. որին սատկացրին հենց նույն դաշնակները) հազար գլուխ լավն է, դա փաստ է: Թե՞ դու կարծում ես, որ Թալեաթը հայերիս համար Լենինից լավն էր:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լավ, տեղադրեմ այս տեքստը(պարզապես այս մեկը շատ եմ հավանում), որպեսզի չասեք խոսում են միայն դաշնակցականների կատարած «վատ» բաներից: Սաիդ Հալիմը երիտթուրքերի կառավարության վարչապետն է եղել: Ցեղասպանության կազմակերպիչներից է: Աթաթուրքի իշխանության գլուխ գալուց հետո փախել և բնակվում էր Հռոմում:




> *Սաիդ Հալիմի վերջին օրը* 
> 
> 1921, դեկտեմբերի 5: Առաւօտ շատ կանուխ դուրս ելայ սենեակէս: Նախորդ գիշերը մաքրած էի ատրճանակս եւ փամփուշտներն ալ համրած: 
> Թարմ-թարմ ածիլւած էի եւ լոգանք մը առած, ու ամբողջ կէս սրւակ օ դը քոլոնիայով մարմինս շփած էի: Ճերմակեղէններէս մինչեւ հագուստներս եւ գլխարկս, արտիստի սեւ գլխարկս, նոփզնոր. ուսանողի կամ արւեստագէտի սեւ փողկապ մը դրած էի. կարծես հարսնիքի երթայի: Վերարկուս վրաս գացի փաշային դղեակին մօտերը, առանց Մ.-ին հանդիպելու: Վճռած էի այդ օրն իսկ գործը վերջացնել՝ առանց այլեւս մտածելու հետեւանքներու մասին: 
> Ժամը ճիշտ 1-ին ինքնաշարժ մը կեցաւ փաշային դռան առջեւ. դուրս ելաւ Թեւֆիք Ազմին եւ պայուսակ մը թեւին տակ ներս մտաւ. քիչ վերջ փաշային հետ դուրս ելան եւ աճապարանքով մեկնեցան, շատ կարեւոր գործի մը գացող մարդոց երեւոյթով: Չմտահոգւեցայ. այնքան լաւ ուսումնասիրած էի երթեւեկները, որ վստահ էի, որ, ուր ալ ըլլար, չէր կրնար հրաժարիլ իր յետմիջօրէի պտոյտէն եւ անպայման պիտի վերադառնար: Տրամաբանօրէն, առնւազն երկու ժամ պիտի ուշանար: Փութացի Վիլլա Բորգեզէ, ուր յաճախ կառքով, երբեմն ալ քալելով կու գար ան: Նոյնիսկ, օր մը, հետապնդումիս ընթացքին տեսայ, որ թիկնապահին գնել տւաւ ափ մը խորոված շագանակ, փողոցի վրայ նստող շագանակավաճառէ մը: Ժամը 12-ին ատենները Մ. եկաւ ու հարցուց, թէ ինչու ճաշի չէի գացած մեր ուսանողներուն ճաշարանը, ուր կէսօր եւ իրիկուն սովոր էինք հանդիպիլ: 
> - Որովհետեւ,- պատասխանեցի,- վճռած եմ այսօր այս գործը գլուխ հանել, ամէն պարագայի տակ եւ ամէն գնով: Ջղայնացած էի փաշային ուշանալուն եւ քիչ մը եւս սպասեցի եւ Գրիգորին ըսի.- Ես տան կողմերը կերթամ: «Այո՛»,- ըսաւ. ու դուրս ելանք եւ քանի մը քայլ առի՝ դառնալու համար հանրակառքին փողոցը: 
> 
> Հասայ Վիա Նոմենտանա, ուր հանրակառքը կեցաւ. իջայ եւ քալելով մտայ Օստակիօ փողոցը: Յանկարծ դէմս ցցւեցաւ Հելենան: Ոստիկանի մը հանդիպումը այնքան չպիտի նեղէր զիս, որքան այդ սիրուն աղջկան ներկայութիւնը այդ պահուն: Ջղային վիճակի մէջ պաղ վերաբերում մը ցոյց տւի: Մտերիմներ դարձած էինք եւ աղջիկը կը զարմանար իմ անակնկալ պաղ վերաբերումէս: Տարօրինակ նայւածքով կը դիտէր, կարծես առաջին անգամ զիս տեսած ըլլար: 
> 
> ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նկատելի է, որ դաշնակցությունը ճշմարիտ առումով տեսաբան չունի, և դրա կարիքն էլ նա չէ զգացած. նրա տեսաբանը ժողովուրդն է, իր Ընդհանուր ժողովները: …Մենք ականջ կը կախենք զանգուածի բանավոր թելադրանքին, կը ջանանք հասկանալ զայն և մեր ծրագիրը յարմարցնել ժողովրդին և ոչ թէ ժողովուրդը յարմարցնել մեր ծրագրին:
>                                                                                                   Ռ.


Հազիվ մի հատ խելոք խոսք… "այո թաշնակցությունը միշտ ալ ագանջ գախաձ է չին ժողովուրդին փանավոր թելաթրանքին… ադիգա է բատճառը, ոռ թաշնագցության ձռաքիրները կհամաբադասխանին չին ժողովուրդին ձռաքրերուն… զայն թուրս է եգաձ չին ժողովուրդին ընդմեջեն… իշտե ադանգ է"

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թեմայից լրիվ փախնելով՝ ասեմ, որ առանց հենց ՌՈՒՍԱԿԱՆ ավանգարդի հեղափոխական գաղափարների այսօրվա համաշխարհային արվեստը կամ կնոջ հավասարությունը չէր լինի այն ինչ *է*:
> 
> *Բայց իհարկե դրա գինը բարձր էր*, նոր ԴՎգրեյը գրեց: Լենինի դրված հիմքերից ելնելով Ստալինն արդեն հանգիստ ցեղասպանությամբ էր զբաղված՝ լեհ սպաներ, չեչեններ...
> 
> Համաձայն եմ, հիմա պարզ է, որ երիտթուրքերին հավատալ չէր կարելի, իրոք նախապայմաններ կային: *Պետք էր մնալ տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն երկար տարիներ, ինչպես Համմասը: Հեշտ է դատել հիմա*:


դե ամեն ինչ իր գինն ունի… ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունն էլ աննկարագրելի դաժանությամբ ուղղեկցվեց …

…չէ, չէ, չէ… Տատ, մի խառնի… տեռորիստական կազմակերպությունները երբեք էլ լավ չեն եղել… դրանց գործունեությունից միայն ժողովուրդն է տուժում, *միայն ժողովուրդը* … հենց քո ասած Համմասին նայիր, Հեզբոլլահին էլ հետը…

----------

Մարկիզ (12.05.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> դե ամեն ինչ իր գինն ունի… ֆրանսիական հեղափոխությունն էլ աննկարագրելի դաժանությամբ ուղղեկցվեց …


Այո, բարբարոսական:
իսկ կարող է, մենք պատրաստ չենք գին տալու...




> հենց քո ասած Համմասին նայիր, Հեզբոլլահին էլ հետը…


Նայում եմ :Sad: , հենց այդ վատ հակադիր  իմաստով էլ համեմատություն էի անում, հումորս երբեմն տեղ չի հասնում, գիտեմ :Sad: :

Ժողովուրդ, չգիտեմ, իրոք ինչու՞ ենք շարունակում, բայց դե հետաքրքիր է, անկախ դաշնակցությունից հետաքրքիր մտքեր են ծագում:



> Թե՞ դու կարծում ես, որ Թալեաթը* հայերիս համար* Լենինից լավն էր:


Շատ կարևոր հարցադրում է: Հայերիս համար՝ վատն էր: Իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ Լենինն ավելի վատն էր, քանի որ իր սեփական ժողովրդի աչքն էր հանում, իսկ Թալաատը իր ժողովրդին «բարիք» էր ուզում (չենք խոսում գնի մասին, այլ սկզբունքի):

Դալշե՝ համլետյան հարց:
Հավատալ բաձարձակ անասունին, որ ոչինչ չի խնայում, թե հավատալ անասունին, որ սվոիխ խնայում է (այսինքն փորձել դառնալ սվոյ):

Ես Սովետական Հայաստանի արդյունք էմ և գիտակցում եմ նաև հրաշալի առաջադիմականը, ինչ մեր երկրին տվեց այդ յոթանասունամյա կապը: Լուրջ, փրկության էլէմենտն անտեսել չի կարելի: Բայց դավաճանությունն էլ՝ արդեն գրավված Հայկական մարզերը վերադարձնելը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Շատ կարևոր հարցադրում է: Հայերիս համար՝ վատն էր: Իսկ ընդհանրապես՝ Լենինն ավելի վատն էր, քանի որ իր սեփական ժողովրդի աչքն էր հանում, իսկ Թալաատը իր ժողովրդին «բարիք» էր ուզում (չենք խոսում գնի մասին, այլ սկզբունքի):


Թալեաթի դեպքում խոսում ես սկզբունքի մասին, իսկ Լենինի դեպքում չգիտես ինչու մոռանում: Նույն տրամաբանությամբ՝ Լենինն էլ էր սkզբունքորեն լավն ուզում: Ավելին՝ նա միայն իր հայրենակիցների լավը չէր ուզում, նա նաև աշխարհի բոլոր մուրացկանների, աղքատների, ճորտերի, մինչև երեսուն տարեկանն ապրող բանվորների, ողջ մարդկության լավն էր ուզում: Այլ հարց է՝ որքան էր իրատեսական: Արդյունքին հասնելու ճանապարհներն էլ նման դեպքերում լինում են դաժան, նպատակները՝ բարի: 
Թալեաթը չարիք էր մարդկության համար, ինչպես Հիտլերը, Գեբելսը, Հիմլերը, Աբդուլ Համիդը… Այ, համեմատեք: Նրանք մարդկության դեմ հանցանքներ են գործել(և դա միայն ես ու դու չենք որոշում)՝ ազգեր ու ժողովուրդներ են ամբողջությամբ՝ բարուրից մինչև ծեր, մորթել ու խեղդել…

----------


## karenmorm

Հարգելի Ֆորումականներ Ձեզ եմ ներկայացնում հատված Նժդեհի Ցեղակրոն Շարժում գրքից վերլուծելով այս մտքերը և համեմատականներ անելով:


ՀԱՅՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ - ՑԵՂԸ, ՏԱԿԱՆՔԸ ԵՎ ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ

Նժդեհը հայությունը բաժանում է զգայա-գիտակցական երեք շերտերի՝ ազգային ցեղային (Ցեղը), տատանվող կամ չկողմնորոշված (ժողովուրդը), ամբոխացած, հակազգային (տականքը):
Արդի հայությունը գերազանցորեն հանդես է գալիս որպես հայ ժողովուրդ, այսինքն՝ հայկական որեւէ հատկանիշ ունեցող մարդկանց ժողովածու: Հայության շատ փոքր մասն է, որ իր զգայա-գիտակցական մակարդակով ու կենսաձեւով նկատվում է որպես 

Հայ ցեղ (ազգ): Հայության մի հատվածն էլ կազմում է տականքը:

Տականքը - Սա հայության ազգուրաց տարրն է, նրա աղբը, թերմացքը: Սա Ցեղի ներքին թշնամին է՝ լծված արտաքին թշնամու ռազմակառքին. անդիմագիծ՝ որպես հայ եւ զզվելի՝ որպես մարդ. հայության հանդեպ ո°չ մի պարտականություններ չճանաչող, բայց մշտապես իրավունքներից ճամարտակող: Նա ազգային պատկանելություն չունի, եւ եթե խոսում էլ է հայերեն, ապա միայն այն պատճառով, որ հաղորդակցվելու այլ ձեւ դեռ չի գտել(օրինակ Բլեյանը թր միշտ երգում է հայ ադրբեձանական եղբայրության մասին, կամ ԼՏՊ -ն որի օրոք Ցեղասպանությունը մղվեց երկրորդ պլան, պակվեցին Կուսակցություններ ձեռբակալվեցին Մարտակն լեգենդար ջոկատների ««ԱՐԱԲՈ»» հրամանատարներ և այլն): Նյութակրոն՝ որի համար գերագույն արժեքը դրամն է: Հայրենիք չի° ճանաչում եւ առաջնորդվում է ՙորտեղ հաց, էնտեղ կա°ց՚ սկզբունքով: Նրա համոզումով Հայ ցեղը ՙցեխ՚ է, մարդկային ստորադաս տեսակօրինակ Օլիգարղները սկսաց Գռզոից մինչև Լֆիկ և այլն): ՙՑեղանենգ շեյթա°ն՚,- այսպես խարանեց նրան Հայկ Ասատրյանը (82): Դա՝ հայության ազգորեն մեռած տարրն է, մեկընդմիշտ ամբոխացած:

Ցե¯ղը - Սա հայության ընտրանին է, սերուցքը, որի գերնպատակն է՝իր տեսակի հավիտենականացումը Հայրենիքում: Նա° է իր մեջ կրում Հայկականությունը եւ այն փոխանցում սերունդներին: Ցեղի համար՝անփոխարինելի° է Հայրենիքը, նրա անկախությունը՝ թթվածնի պես անհրաժեշտ: Ցեղն է մարտնչում ու նահատակվում՝ հայության պատիվը փրկելիս օրինակ Թաթուլ Կրպեյանը, Պետոն, Բեկորը, Դուդուլը, Դուշմանը, Բախշյան Վարդանը, ու բոլոր նրանք ովքեր ասեցին ««ու եթե հարկ լինի նայև կյանքիս գնով»»): 

Ժողովուրդը հայության չկողմնորոշված, տատանվող տարրն է: Այն ամբոխամետ է, եթե ավելի տականքի ձայնն է լսում, քան՝ Ցեղի օրինակ ԼՏՊ -ի միտինգները, և այլն): 
Ժողովուրդն ապրում է առօրեայով, Ցեղը հավիտենականով. նա՝ օրվա մտածումներով, սաª անցյալի հիշողությամբ, ապագայի հաստատուն հավատով եւ օրվա հարատեւ պայքարով, միաժամանա°կ օրինակ 1000 դրամ վերցնող ու ընտրողը, իր անցյալը հավի պես կուտը տեսնելուց հետո մոռացողը և այլն): 
Ժողովուրդն առաջնորդվում է հատվածական, Ցեղը՝ համահայկական շահերովօրինակ մինչև մեր դռան շորը մաքրելը և այլն): Ժողովուրդն արդարություն եւ ապրելու իրավունք աղերսող է, Ցեղը դրանք նվաճող ու հաստատող: Ժողովուրդը կարող է հարմարվել իր անփառունակ վիճակին, Ցեղը
չի° հանդուրժում ստրուկի շղթաները. նրա համար սրբագրելի են աշխարհի
հայավնաս վճիռները: օրինակ Նորից ԼՏՊ -ի միտինգները և այլն): 
Վտանգի պահերին՝ ժողովուրդը մատնվում է խառնաշփոթի ու
խուճապիօրինակ մառտի 1-2 և այլն): 
Ցեղը բնազդորեն գտնում է ելքը: 
Ժողովուրդը մեծարում է միջակություններին օրինակ Վանո սիրադեղյան, ԼՏՊ, Բլեյան, բաղդասարյան արտուր մուկ ու ձուկ, սև ու գալուբոյ և այլն): 
Ցեղը՝ միայն իր հանճարներին:ՙ
Ժողովուրդը դպիրներ է ծնում, 
Ցեղը՝ մարգարեներ՚: 
Նա արժեքներ պահել ու հերոսներ գնահատել չգիտի. այսօր մեկին հերոս է դարձնում, վաղը՝ ոտնատակ անում. կամ, երեկվա սրբությունները, ամբոխային կուրությամբ, այսօր ոչնչացնում: օրինակ ««Արա էդ ել մարդ չկար Սոսին Թեկնածու դրիք հա հա հա, կամ առա ով ա Դրոն մաուզեռիստ ա ելի հա հա հա»» և այլն): Ցեղն իր արժեքների հավիտենական կրողն է, իր սուրբ մեռելների պաշտամունքը
հավերժացնողը:
Ժողովուրդը տառապում է անլիարժեքության բարդույթով, 
Ցեղը համակ է հպարտանքի զգացումով եւ լի՝ վճռականությամբ:
Ժողովուրդն ընդունում է օտար մշակույթն ապազգայնանալով,օրինակ մեր 80 տոկոսի լսաց երգերն ու նաըաց հաղուրդումները և այլն): 
Ցեղը ազգայնացնում է իր ընդունածը՚:
Եվ որքան հայության մեջ բարձր է Ցեղի տեսակարար կշիռը, այնքան նա ապրում է ցեղորեն, այնքանով հզոր ու կենսունակ է նաª որպես Ազգ: Իսկ Ցեղի տեսակարար կշիռը պիտի բարձրացվի ժողովրդի հաշվին նրան Դարձի բերելով, դեպի Ցեղը կողմնորոշելով:

Այս ժողովուրդը պետք է ցեղենք՚ (). ա°յս է Ցեղակրոնության գերխնդիրը:- 44 -

ու սրանից հետո ել ձասեք սարդարապատում հաղթեց ժողովուրդը ժողովուրդը ԼՏՊ -ի միտինգում ա իսկ Սարդարապատում հաղթեց Հայ ազգի սերուցքը ՑԵՂԸ ) որն ասեց ՈՒ ԵԹԵ ՀԱՐԿ ԼԻՆԻ ՆԱԵՎ ԿՅԱՆՔԻՍ ԳՆՈՎ …:

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառման անհարկի մեծ տառաչափերը և թավատառերը հանվել են: Գրառման կրկնօրինակները այլ բաժիններում ջնջվել են, հեղինակը՝ ստացել է տուգանային միավորներ*

----------


## Տատ

Մարկիզ, սուս, ես ստեղ վախեցա բեսամթ, սպասիր կարդանք կոչը, հետո կշարունակենք :Shok: 

Իհարկե Թալաատը հանցագործ է, վերջ ի վերջո նաև իր թուրքերի նկատմամբ, որ հիմա դեռ երկար տակից դուրս չեն գալու...Պարզապես Լենինի մասին ավելի լավ է խոսել առանձին թեմայում, առանց համեմատության դաշնակցության հետ, թե չէ հիմա ես քեզ կոմունիստ կգբշնիկի պիտակ կկպցնեմ, նենց ես գովում :Tongue: : Կոնտեքստից է:

Գիտեմ, ես եմ մեղավոր, այդ անունն առանձնացրեցի Չարենցի գրվածից...

----------


## karenmorm

Դաշնակցության ծրագիրը փոփոխական է, նա ոչ քարացած տոկմա է և ոչ ալ Դաշնակցության առաջին և վերջին խօսքը: …Շատերը այս երևույթը նշմարելով` մեզ կը նկատեն անծրագիր և անսկզբունք, մինչև  մենք ընդհակառակն դրա մէջ կը տեսնենք  կեանք և կենսունակություն :

----------


## karenmorm

Դաշնակցութիւնը գործի կազմակերպութիւն է. մի գործ, որ կատարվում է միասնական աշխատանքով, այսինքն զատ-զատ ճիգերի համադրութեամբ և մի որոշ ուղութեամբ` մի որոշ նպատակի հասնելու համար:

----------


## karenmorm

Դաշնակցությունը քաղաքական կուսակցություն է, որ ունի որոշ ծրագիր. այդ ծրագիրը թարգմանն է որոշ շահերի: Հանրային շահերի պաշտպանության և հետապնդման  կուսակցություն լինելով` Դաշնակցությունը շահակցական կազմակերպություն չէ: Նա հանրային շահեր է պաշտպանում և ոչ թէ անդամների շահերը

----------


## ministr

> Դաշնակցությունը քաղաքական կուսակցություն է, որ ունի որոշ ծրագիր. այդ ծրագիրը թարգմանն է որոշ շահերի: Հանրային շահերի պաշտպանության և հետապնդման  կուսակցություն լինելով` Դաշնակցությունը շահակցական կազմակերպություն չէ: Նա հանրային շահեր է պաշտպանում և ոչ թէ անդամների շահերը


Ցանկացած կուսակցության ծրագիր բացի կարդա աչքերդ կլցվի.. կասես էս ինչ խելոք ու ազգանվեր մարդիկ են այ մարդ...

Կուսակցության շիրմայի տակ անդամներն են իրենց շահերը պաշտպանում...ու գիտես ինչի հաշվին` ՀԱՆՐԱՅԻՆ ՇԱՀԻ: Ես չեմ ասում թե ես լինեի հաստատ այլ կերպ կվարվեի, բայց մեծ-մեծ բաներ մի գրի...

----------

Հայկօ (12.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Հարգելի ցեղակիցներ, օֆտոպը չդադարեցնելու դեպքում ցեղի կանոնադրթյան ամբողջ խստությունը կզգաք: Մի հաստատեք իմ այն կարծիքը, որ այս թեման սպառել է իրեն և փակման ժամանակն է: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումները ջնջված են:*

----------

Lion (12.05.2009), Mephistopheles (12.05.2009), ministr (13.05.2009), Rammer (12.05.2009), Տրիբուն (12.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

ես գիտեմ որ դու լինեիր այլ կերպ կլիներ ես ել որ լինեի հնարավորա վատ լիներ բակց Դաշնակցությունը իմ ու քո ստեղծածը չի ոչ Վահան Հովանիսըանի ու Արմեն Ռոստամյանի… ու եթե կա մեկը որ կասի թե կարող ա ազդել Դաշնակցության վրա իր ծրագրերը իրականացնելու ժամանակ, ես ետ ժամանակ կդառնամ կարկառուն հակադաշնակցական ավելին քան ԼՏՊ ու Սերժը իրար հետ

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...
> Վտանգի պահերին՝ ժողովուրդը մատնվում է խառնաշփոթի ու
> խուճապիօրինակ մառտի 1-2 և այլն): ...


Առայժմ մի հարց, եթե կարելի է: Այդ ի՞նչ վտանգ էր մարտի մեկին-երկուսին սպառնում ժողովրդին, և որտեղի՞ց էր այդ վտանգը:

----------


## karenmorm

ես Խրիմյան Հայրիկ եմ ասում դու ԼՏՊ ողբամ քեզ Հաըաստան

----------


## ministr

> ես գիտեմ որ դու լինեիր այլ կերպ կլիներ ես ել որ լինեի հնարավորա վատ լիներ բակց Դաշնակցությունը իմ ու քո ստեղծածը չի ոչ Վահան Հովանիսըանի ու Արմեն Ռոստամյանի… ու եթե կա մեկը որ կասի թե կարող ա ազդել Դաշնակցության վրա իր ծրագրերը իրականացնելու ժամանակ, ես ետ ժամանակ կդառնամ կարկառուն հակադաշնակցական ավելին քան ԼՏՊ ու Սերժը իրար հետ


Ուզում ես ասես որ բյուրոյի անդամները չեն կարող ազդել կուսակցության ծրագրերի իրականացման վրա? Կարծում ես ինչ որ մեկը Դաշնակցության ծրագրում գրած կետերն իրագործումա? Կասես ով ու որ կետերը? 
Ես ոնց նայում եմ ոչ մի բան չի իրագործվում: Նույնիսկ քայլ չի արվում: Եթե կարող ես թվարկի կոնկրետ արած քայլեր (բացի թուրքերի մերը լացացնելու կոչերը) : 
Դաշնակցությունը էդ քո թվարկած մարդկանց ստեղծածը չի, բայց էս պահին նրանք են կոչված իրականացնելու կուսակցության ծրագիրը:

----------


## karenmorm

> Առայժմ մի հարց, եթե կարելի է: Այդ ի՞նչ վտանգ էր մարտի մեկին-երկուսին սպառնում ժողովրդին, և որտեղի՞ց էր այդ վտանգը:


 վտանգը իշխանություններից էր ոստիկանների միջոցով

----------


## karenmorm

դե չգիտեմ որտեղից ա քո ինֆորմացիան բաըց ըես եմ Ժամից գալի դու ես տեր ողորմիա ասում

----------


## Rammer

> վտանգը իշխանություններից էր ոստիկանների միջոցով


Վայյյյյ  :Shok:   երևի դու էլ չհասկացար ինչ ասեցիր բարեգամս...մի երկու բան լուսավորեմ եղբայր իմ:
ԻՍԿ ԴՈՒ ԳԻՏԵՍ ՈՐ ԴԱՇՆԱԿՆԵՐԸ  ԵՎՍ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՍ ԷԻՆ ՈՒ ԵՆ...ՈՒ ՓԱՍՏՈՐԵՆ ԴՈՒ ԽՈՍՏՈՎԱՆԵՑԻՐ ՈՐ ՎՏԱՆԳԸ ՁԵԶԱՆԻՑ ԷՐ և ԷԷԷԷԷԷ: Այսինքն` այս քանի օր է, որ դու դաշնակների գովքն ես անում, որ մենք այս, մենք` այն, դու քո  ձեռքով ջուրը գցեցիր ու ինքնկամ իմաստազրկեցիր քո ասածները: Դու խոստովանեցիր որ դաշնակները *մարտի մեկի հանցակիցն են*...
Այսքանից հետո որքան է քո խոսքերի արժեքը? Դու պատռեցիր դաշնակների դիմակը: Երբ մենք ենք ասում, որ դաշնակները մեղավոր են, դա լրիվ այլ է..Բայց երբ դու ես խոստվանում որ դաշնակները հանցագործ են, ուրեմն էլ կասկած չկա...Ես մի քիչ կասկածում էի, բայց դե որ դու ասեցիր էլ վերջ:Լրիվ քո հետ համաձայն եմ: Դաշնակները հանցագործ են ու վերջ....ԲՌԱՎՈՈՈՈՈՈՈ


Վիշապ ձյա, բայց ոնց սադրեցիր...հալալա

----------

Norton (13.05.2009), Հայկօ (14.05.2009), Տրիբուն (13.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ես Սովետական Հայաստանի արդյունք էմ և գիտակցում եմ նաև հրաշալի առաջադիմականը, ինչ մեր երկրին տվեց այդ յոթանասունամյա կապը: Լուրջ, փրկության էլէմենտն անտեսել չի կարելի: Բայց դավաճանությունն էլ՝ արդեն գրավված Հայկական մարզերը վերադարձնելը:


Սովետականը մինչև էտ "առաջադիմությունը ապահովելը" բռնեց մորթեց էն բոլոր առաջավորև ու մտավորը, ովքեր փրկվել էին ռուս-թուրքական մսաղացից:
գնա մտիր ցանկցած ընտանիք, ու եթե էտ ընտանիքը հիշողություն ունի, ապա կըպատմի քեզ, որ էտ ընտանիքի ամենատաղանդավոր ջահել-ծերերեը կորել/ջարդվել են ռուս-թուրք-սովետա ջարդի տարիներին:
…
ստեղ են ասել, …  :Bad:  /ավելի լավ է չասեմ  :Angry2: /
…

----------

Lion (13.05.2009)

----------


## voter

> Դաշնակցութիւնը գործի կազմակերպութիւն է. մի գործ, որ կատարվում է միասնական աշխատանքով, այսինքն զատ-զատ ճիգերի համադրութեամբ և մի որոշ ուղութեամբ` մի որոշ նպատակի հասնելու համար:





> Դաշնակցության ծրագիրը փոփոխական է, նա ոչ քարացած տոկմա է և ոչ ալ Դաշնակցության առաջին և վերջին խօսքը: …Շատերը այս երևույթը նշմարելով` մեզ կը նկատեն անծրագիր և անսկզբունք, մինչև  մենք ընդհակառակն դրա մէջ կը տեսնենք  կեանք և կենսունակություն :





> Դաշնակցությունը քաղաքական կուսակցություն է, որ ունի որոշ ծրագիր. այդ ծրագիրը թարգմանն է որոշ շահերի: Հանրային շահերի պաշտպանության և հետապնդման  կուսակցություն լինելով` Դաշնակցությունը շահակցական կազմակերպություն չէ: Նա հանրային շահեր է պաշտպանում և ոչ թէ անդամների շահերը


Կարդում եմ ու ավելի տխրում ու համոզվում, որ դաշնակցականները գնալով ավելի է լղոզվում, որ արդեն «որտեղ հաց այնտեղ կաց» կարգախոսը դրոշակ են դարձնում իրենց համար թաքցնելով սկզբունքայնության լիարժեք բացակայությունը «հանրային շահեր» լոզուբգի տա։

Այս սիրելիս - առանց դոգմաների, սկզբունքների ու ՀԻՄՆԱԴԻՐ ԿԱՐԳԱԽՈՍՆԵՐԻ կուսակցություն գոյություն ունենալ չի կարող։

Չի կարելի այսօր ըլլալ յեղափոպականն, վաղն կոմմունիստ, մյուս օրն երիտթուրք, իսկ այսօր «հանրային» շահերի պաշտպան։

Հարցնող լինի - հանրային շահերի արտահայտողը ով է՞ ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ, Կարապետիչային անողնաշար խմբավորումները ՞

Խոսքը գնում է ՀՅԴ որպես կուսակցության ինչ որ սկզբունքներ ու հետևողական նպատակներ ունենալու մասին։

Փաստը նրանում է, որ չկա ՊՐԾԵԼ Ա, ՀՅԴն որպես կուսակցություն ոչինչի հետ բացի հայ դատից չի մինչև վերջերս չէր նույնացվում։ Այդ մի վերջին հայ դատի սզբունքի վաճառքի պատճառով լրիվ քաղաքական աղբանոցում չհայտնվելու համար ձևական կառավարությունից դուրս գալու թատրոն սարքեցին, բայց այդտեղ էլ պլոճիկներն չհերիքեց լրիվ դուրս գան «դեմ ըլլալով կողմ մնացին»...

Կարող ես գեթ մեկ գաղափար, սկզբունք, նպատակ ասել, որն արտասանելուց ՀՅԴն էս հիշում՞

----------


## dvgray

> Պարզապես Լենինի մասին ավելի լավ է խոսել առանձին թեմայում, առանց համեմատության դաշնակցության հետ


Սա կոպիտ սխալ է: Որոբհետև դաշնակներին անալիզ անել առանց ռուսական աշխարահաքաղաքական հարցերը դիտարկելու անիմաստ է: Քաղնի որ  *դաշնակները ստեղծվել ու ղեկավարվել են ռուսական հատուկ ծառայությունների կողմից, որպես թուլացեղ ու արագորեն կազմաքանդվող Օսմանյան կայսրությունը վրա արևելքից լրացուցիչ ազդեցության լծակ*:

----------


## Տատ

> Կարող ես գեթ մեկ գաղափար, սկզբունք, նպատակ ասել, որն արտասանելուց ՀՅԴն էս հիշում՞


Ծովից ծո՞վ... :Blush: 
Առաջին հանրապետություն...

----------


## Տատ

> ռուսական հատուկ ծառայությունների կողմից,


Ներողությունը գուցե նրանցի՞ց պահանջենք: Շահումյաններից էլ, Մյասնիկայաններից էլ, նույնիսկ՝ Քոչարից, ո՞նց հավատացին:

Այս թեմայի վերնագիրը թույլ չի տալիս օբյեկտիվ խոսակցություն, էն մյուսն ավելի պարզ է:

----------


## ministr

Բա չես տեսնում ժամում ինչա կատարվում? 
Բայց խոսքը արի մի շեղի, թվարկի թե ինչ են արել...

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: ՀՅԴ գործունեությունը քննարկող երկու թեմաներ միացվել են, քանի որ քննարկումների ընթացքը ցույց տվեց, որ ըստ էության քննարկման նյութը նույնն է:*

----------

Elmo (13.05.2009), Lion (13.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> ԻՍԿ ԴՈՒ ԳԻՏԵՍ ՈՐ ԴԱՇՆԱԿՆԵՐԸ ԵՎՍ ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՍ ԷԻՆ ՈՒ ԵՆ...ՈՒ ՓԱՍՏՈՐԵՆ ԴՈՒ ԽՈՍՏՈՎԱՆԵՑԻՐ ՈՐ ՎՏԱՆԳԸ ՁԵԶԱՆԻՑ ԷՐ և ԷԷԷԷԷԷ:


չե այ այդտեղ կակռազ դու սխալվեցիր ետ յամանկ մաս չեին կազմում իշխանության եթե մոռացել ես հիշացնեմ Նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ  դութս եկան Կօալիցիայից ու մտան են ժամանակ երբ հնչեց Սեռժի կոչը իսկ ետ ժամանակ առդեն եղել եին այդ դեպքերը

----------


## karenmorm

> Բայց խոսքը արի մի շեղի, թվարկի թե ինչ են արել...


Մինիստր ջան մի հատ Ձեռքտ դիր սրտիտ ««վստահ եմ որ ունես»» ու ասա մի աիլ կուսակցության վոր ավելի շահտ բան ա արել 
իսկ որպես օրինակ ասեմ Սևրի պայմանագիր ա ստորագրել որն իրենց իսկ յաթաղանի տեսքով կախված ա թուրքի գլխին ու շանս ա տալիս մեր դիվանագիտությանը ««ցավոք դեռ շատ թույլ»» երպիսզի գորցի համարձակ ու թելադրողի դերում

----------


## karenmorm

էս երգը երգում եմ Ձեր պատվին :Smile: 
հիշեք անցաց օրերը ՀՀՇ ական ու կեցցե Դաշնակցությունը 
ի դեպ եթե իրոք ես ազգի մասին մտածում եք ասեք արժի Սողոմոնին ստիպել ներեղություն ղնդրել կարցում եմ ծիծաղելի ա

ԳԻՆԻ  ԼԻՑ 

Աշխարհ սարսափ հայու ահը, 
Գետին ընկավ թուրքին գահը, 
Պատմեմ ձեզ Թայլաթի մահը, 
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ: 

Դաշնակցություն ժողով արեց,
Շուն Թայլաթին մահ որոշեց, 
Թեհլերյանի բախտը բացվեց: 
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ: 


Շուն Թայլաթը փախավ Բեռլին, 
Թեհլերյանը հասավ ետվին, 
Զարկեց ճակտին փռեց գետին:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:  

Շուն Թայլաթին դրին գյոռը, 
Լուրը տարին ցնդած մորը, 
Կեցցե դաշնակ կամավորը:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:  


Հիշատակտ միշտ փառավոր, 
Շիրիմիտ լույս Քրիստափոր 
Մայիս 28-տ շնորհավոր:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:  

Հայրս, մայրս ինձ ծնեցին, 
Եռագույնով փաթաթեցին, 
Դաշնակցության նվիրեցին:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:  

Երկրագունդը շատ կանաչ է, 
Մեջը լիքը դաշնակ մանչ է, 
Դաշնակցություն զիս կկանչե:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ: 

Քո բալկոնը իմին դիմաց,
Հենց քեզ տեսա խելքս գնաց,
Տասնոցիս մեջ բան չմնաց:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:  

Ես խմում եմ քո կենացը, 
Դու խմում ես իմ կենացը, 
Մենք խմում ենք ՀՅԴ-ի կենացը:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:  

ստեղից մեր առաջին նաղագահի ու իրա ընկերների գովքն ա 

Շուն Լևոնին կանգնեցուցին, 
Ջեբը լեբ - լեբի լեցուցին, 
Հըբը հըբը կլեցուցին:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:  

Գերագույնի տունը ցածր է, 
Ներս մտնողը անիծված է, 
Լևոն նստել հավկիթ կածե:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:  

Շուն Լևոնը փախավ Փարիզ, 
Տակը դրին մեծ դինամիտ, 
Ռումբը պայթեց ճամբորդելիս:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:  

Սև սուգ կապեց Իզրաելը, 
Լացեց ասորի հայրիկը, 
Ճաքեց ջհուտ կնկա սիրտը:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:  

ՀՀՇ-ի վերջը եկավ, 
Շուն Վանոյի գույնը թռավ, 
Սաղ սաղ մեռած դիակ դարձավ: 
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:

Շուն Խաչիկին բեղ մորուքից, 
Կախին օպերայի շենքից, 
Փետով փոշին թափ տվեցին:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:  

Արև ծագեց արևելքում, 
Եկավ սպասված ազատություն, 
Կեցցե հայոց դաշնակցություն:
Գինի լից, ընկեր ջան գինի լից, 
Խմողանց անուշ անուշ, խմողանց անուշ:

----------


## voter

> Ծովից ծո՞վ...
> Առաջին հանրապետություն...


Հենց տխուրն էլ դա է, որ ինչ էլ հիշում ես միայն ԱՆՑՅԱԼՈՒՄ է եղել, 90ականներին ֆիդայի ասելով շատերը ՀՅԴ էին հասկանում նույնիսկ ազերիներ մինչ օրս համարում են, որ Արցախը արյունարբու դաշնակներն են իրենց ձեռքից խլել։

Երևի թե այսօր ՀՅԴի երիտասարդությունը դեռ հավատում է այդ ծովից ծով Հայաստանի կարգախոսին, բայց միթե ՀՅԴն նույնիսկ գոնէ այդ կարգախոսը իր «հանրային կարծիքի» հիման վրա գրված ԾՐԱԳՐԵՐՈՒՄ ընգրկում է՞՞՞ 

Կասկածում եմ, որ նույնիսկ դա բաց ասելուց վախենում են...

----------


## voter

Պարզվում է դեռ կան ոչ շարքային  ՀՅԴականներ, որոնք իմ պնդումները ՀՅԴ ՍԿԶԲՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ կորստի մասին դեռ տեսնում են

«Կարծում եմ, որ մենք պետք է ունենանք սկզբունքայնություն շատ ավելի հստակ ասելու եւ իրերն իրենց անուններով կոչելու, որովհետեւ դա ոչ միայն մեր կուսակցության շահն է, այլ պետության» ՀՅԴ խորհրդարանական խմբակցության անդամ Լիլիթ Գալստյանը http://lragir.am/src/index.php?id=country&pid=26560

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան մի հատ Ձեռքտ դիր սրտիտ ««վստահ եմ որ ունես»» ու ասա մի աիլ կուսակցության վոր ավելի շահտ բան ա արել 
> իսկ որպես օրինակ ասեմ Սևրի պայմանագիր ա ստորագրել որն իրենց իսկ յաթաղանի տեսքով կախված ա թուրքի գլխին ու շանս ա տալիս մեր դիվանագիտությանը ««ցավոք դեռ շատ թույլ»» երպիսզի գորցի համարձակ ու թելադրողի դերում


Ես հին բաների մասին չեմ խոսում, այլ դաշնակցության դերի և քայլերի մասին երրորդ հանրապետության նորագույն պատմության մեջ: Խոսում էինք ներկա ժամանակով ինչի ես փոխում անցյալի? Մեկա չի հաջողվի թեման այլ հունով փոխել.. ասա տեսնեմ ինչ են արել: 

Դու այդ հարցիս պատասխանի ես իմ կարծիքը հետո կարտահայտեմ, թե դաշնակներից որ կուսակցությունն է շատ բան արել:

----------


## karenmorm

> 90ականներին ֆիդայի ասելով շատերը ՀՅԴ էին հասկանում նույնիսկ ազերիներ մինչ օրս համարում են, որ Արցախը արյունարբու դաշնակներն են իրենց ձեռքից խլել։


Ընգեր ջան քո կարծիքով ովքեր էին Թաթուլ Կրպեյանը, Սիմոն Աչիգյոզյանը, Արթուր Մկրտրյանը, Դուշման Վարդանը, Բախշյանն ու Բեկորը, Շահեն Մեղրյանը, Դուդուլն ու Նորայր Գալստյանը, Խաչակիրների Կարեն ու Լիբանանցի Վիգենը սենց որ շարունակեմ Ֆորումի էջերը չեն հերիքի ու կարցում ես Նրանք 1890 ականների Ֆիդայիննեռ են … չե եղբայր Նրանք Ֆիդայինների արժանի հետնորդներն են ու զարմանալի չի ազերիների ասածը

----------


## karenmorm

> Դու այդ հարցիս պատասխանի ես իմ կարծիքը հետո կարտահայտեմ, թե դաշնակներից որ կուսակցությունն է շատ բան արել:


Կազմակերպել են ՝
1. Գետաշենի ինքնապաշտպանությունը Թաթուլ Կրպեյան
2. Մարտունաշենի ինքնապաշտպանությունը Դեդ 
3. Մանաշիդի ինքնապաշտպանությունը Պետո 
4. Բուզլուխի ինքնապաշտպանությունը  Կարոտ
5. Շահումյանի ինքնապաշտպանությունը Շահեն 

ետ բնակավայրերը ամենա վատ վիճակում էին ու մենակ դաշնակցություններ այնտեղ հիմա դրանք մեր ձեռքում չի ու գիտես ինչու որովհետեվ ոչմի ուժ ձեռք չմեկնեց նրանց ...

----------


## Lion

> Ընգեր ջան քո կարծիքով ովքեր էին Թաթուլ Կրպեյանը, Սիմոն Աչիգյոզյանը, Արթուր Մկրտրյանը, Դուշման Վարդանը, Բախշյանն ու Բեկորը, Շահեն Մեղրյանը, Դուդուլն ու Նորայր Գալստյանը, Խաչակիրների Կարեն ու Լիբանանցի Վիգենը սենց որ շարունակեմ Ֆորումի էջերը չեն հերիքի ու կարցում ես Նրանք 1890 ականների Ֆիդայիննեռ են … չե եղբայր Նրանք Ֆիդայինների արժանի հետնորդներն են ու զարմանալի չի ազերիների ասածը


 Դաշնակները... *այդ թվում և:* Դա ողջ Հայ ժողովրդի հաղթանակն էր... :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Ապեր, ոչ ոք չի կարող ուրանալ էդ մարդկանց հերոսությունը.. բայց արի չխառնենք հա ինքնապաշտպանությունը կուսակցության ծրագրերի հետ: Հա դաշնակները իրենց անուրանալի ներդրումն ունեն Հայաստանի ու Արցախի ինքնապաշտպանության գործում, բայց այդ հաղթանակը ոչ մի կուսակցություն, ոչ մի անձ իրավունք չունի սեփականաշնորհելու: Դա Հայ ժողովրդի հաղթանակն է, որի մեջ շատերը ավանդ ունեն ` անկախ կուսակցական պատկանելությունից:

Հարցս մնում է ուժի մեջ:

----------

Lion (13.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Դաշնակները... այդ թվում և: Դա ողջ Հայ ժողովրդի հաղթանակն էր...


այ հենց էդ ա ելի վատը ինչ որ լավա ասում եք ժողովուրդն ա ոնցոր մենք ժողովուրդ չենք իսկ մի ստորագետի սղալ վռազ սկսում են ճղճղալը

----------


## Lion

Մարդը նախ և առաջ Հայ է, հետո... դաշնակ :Smile:  Ու "Դաշնակներ" ասելով ես նկատի ունեի ավելի շատ "Դաշնակ հայերին", այլ ոչ թե "ՀՅԴ"-ին...

----------


## karenmorm

> Մարդը նախ և առաջ Հայ է, հետո... դաշնակ


Մարդը նախ և առաջ Հայ է իսկ ազգին երդվյալ հայը Դաշնակցական

----------


## Lion

Չէի ասի... օրինակ ես ինձ պակաս հայրենասեր չեմ համարում ամենաթունդ դաշնակ-հայրենասերից, բայց... ՀՅԴ-ի անդամ չեմ: Պետք չէ հայրենասիրությունը կամ Արևմտյան Հայաստանի ազատագրումը տենչալը կուսակցականացնել - սա, ըստ իս, իհարկե :Smile:

----------


## karenmorm

> ինքնապաշտպանությունը կուսակցության ծրագրերի հետ


Երբ դաշնակցականը պատրաստ է իր կեանքը զոհաբերելու ծրագրին համար, նա այդ պատրաստ է անելու` ոչ թէ ծրագրին մէջ տեղ գտած մեռած թղթի, գրի ու բանաձևի համար, այլ այն ժողովուրդնէր ոգիի, որ տեղ գտած է այդ ծրագրի մէջ: ընենց որ ինքնապաշտպանությունը մեր ծրագչի համար առային կետն ա

----------


## karenmorm

> օրինակ ես ինձ պակաս հայրենասեր չեմ համարում


 ըես տենց բան չասեցի ես չեմ կասկածում քո հայրենասիրության վրա ուղակի ասում եմ որ մի կուսակցություն կա որ երդումով ա ընդգրկում իր շարքերը ոչ թե տոմսով

----------


## Lion

Եղբայր, ես ՀՅԴ-ին շատ եմ հարգում ու, հատկապես այնպիսի դաշնակցականներին, ինչպիսին էին Նիկոլ Դումանը, Թաթուլ Կրպեյանը և այլն: Բայց մի բան ասեմ, քո թույլտվությամբ. այս ֆորումում գտնվող մարդկանց մեծագույն մասը Հայաստանում է ապրում ու շատ լավ գիտի ՀՅԴ-ի, այսպես ասեմ, մեղմ ասած... պահվածքային գծերի որոշ թերություններ, որոնք հատկապես ակնհայտ դարձան վերջին 10 տարում :Sad:

----------


## karenmorm

Արցախահայութեան 150 հազարն առաջին իսկ օրերից պայքարի իր դրօշին գրած է եղել «Մահ կամ Ազատութիւն» եւ անցած ամբողջ ժամանակը, -պայքարի ու խիզախումների, զրկանքների ու զոհաբերումների դաժան ամիսների,- ցոյց է տուել, որ երբեք ու ոչ մի պայմանով յետ չի կանգնի իր որդեգրած կոչից :
ես մենք չէնք գրել 
(«Խորհրդային Հայաստան» 27 Օգոստոս 1989):

----------


## karenmorm

> շատ լավ գիտի ՀՅԴ-ի, այսպես ասեմ, մեղմ ասած... պահվածքային գծերի որոշ թերություններ, որոնք հատկապես ակնհայտ դարձան վերջին 10 տարում


 օրինակ ինչը

----------


## Lion

Չեմ ասի: Ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ասելու բան չունեմ, այլ այն պատճառով, որ ֆորումներում քաղաքական քննարկումներից խուսափում եմ: Բայց դե... շուտով կերևան Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մի քանի կողմնակիցներ /օրինակ Արթեգոն/ ու կասեն մեղադրանքների ողջ փաթեթը...

----------


## karenmorm

> Ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ ասելու բան չունեմ, այլ այն պատճառով, որ ֆորումներում քաղաքական քննարկումներից խուսափում եմ:


 ըես խիստ կասկածում եմ որ ունես

----------


## Lion

Դե լավ... ինչ արած, ստիպված ես մնալ կասկածների մեջ :Smile:

----------


## Fedayi

> ըես խիստ կասկածում եմ որ ունես


Ապեր, լա՜վ, սուրբ չեն: Ես էլ եմ դեմ ՀՅԴ-ի այսչափ կտրուկ քննադատությանը, դրական էլ քվեարկել եմ, բայց մի տեսակ սրբացրիր արդեն: Ամեն ինչը չափի մեջ ա գեղեցիկ:

----------

Lion (13.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

դու գիտես  :Wink:

----------


## karenmorm

> բայց մի տեսակ սրբացրիր արդեն: Ամեն ինչը չափի մեջ ա գեղեցիկ:


որ մասն եմ սրբացրել 
թե թվարկել եմ հերոսներին ու դրա համար ես ասում, կարամ ասեմ որ բա զոհված հերոսները սուրբ չեն ինչ են մեր նման հասարակ մահկանացու՞

----------


## karenmorm

… Կազմակերպութիւնը ոչ այլ ինչ է, բայց եթէ ցրւած անհատական ուժերու, կամքերու համախմբում… Կազմակերպութեամբ մարդկային անհատական չնչին ուժերէ անյաղթելի ցեղ, ազգ եւ պետութիւն կը կազմւի:
… Մենք փոշիացած ենք առաւելապես մեր այդ ներքին թերութեան հաւաքանականութեան կազմակերպման պակասի հետեւանքով…
Ռուբեն

Սայա մեր ցավը ես ողբում եմ մեր պառակտվածությունը :Sad:

----------


## ministr

> Երբ դաշնակցականը պատրաստ է իր կեանքը զոհաբերելու ծրագրին համար, նա այդ պատրաստ է անելու` ոչ թէ ծրագրին մէջ տեղ գտած մեռած թղթի, գրի ու բանաձևի համար, այլ այն ժողովուրդնէր ոգիի, որ տեղ գտած է այդ ծրագրի մէջ: ընենց որ ինքնապաշտպանությունը մեր ծրագչի համար առային կետն ա


Հը? Ինքնապաշտպանությունը ծրագրային կետ? Էս ինչ թազա բան էր? Հայաստանի պաշտպանությունը ցանկացած հայի պարտքն է, ոչ թե որևէ կուսակցության ծրագրային կետ: Այսինքն եթե ինքնապաշտպանությունը ծրագրային կետ (քո ասելով) չլիներ, ապա էդ հողերը պտի նվիրեին թուրքերին, ժողովրդին էլ անտեր թողնեին? Գիտես ոնցա, երբ որ թշնամին գալիս չոքում է դռանը, բոլոր կուսակցությունների ծրագրերը դառնում են թուղթ, որոնք զինվորը վառում է, որ գիշերը տաքանա:
Բայց վերադառնանք հարցին.. ինչքան էլ վարպետորեն ուզում ես շեղես թեման չի ստացվի... Նշի կուսակցության ծրագրի կետ կամ կետեր, որոնց դաշնակցությունը վիզա դրել ու հասելա:

----------


## Fedayi

> որ մասն եմ սրբացրել 
> թե թվարկել եմ հերոսներին ու դրա համար ես ասում, կարամ ասեմ որ բա զոհված հերոսները սուրբ չեն ինչ են մեր նման հասարակ մահկանացու՞


Զոհվածները սուրբ են, խորնարհ ենք բոլորս, խոսքը այսօրվա ՀՅԴ-ի ՝ որպես քաղաքական կառույց, և դրա գործունեության մասին է: Հավատա, այն այն չի, ինչ կարելի էր սպասել:

----------


## Artgeo

> Մարդը նախ և առաջ Հայ է իսկ ազգին երդվյալ հայը Դաշնակցական


ՀՅԴ կուսակցությանը ծառայելուն երդվածներ ջան, ո՞ւր էիք երբ անցած տարի մարտին 10 հայի էին սպանում, ո՞ւր էիք, երբ Մոսկվայում շաբաթը մեկ հայ էին սպանում։ 

Միակ բանը, որ այսօր Դաշնակցությունը Հայաստանի ներսում ա անում, դա օլիգարխիկ-կրիմինալ տաշտից ուտելն ա ու նրանց աջակցելը «ընդդմիություն ըլլալով, իշխանությունն ըլլալ»-ով, մեկ էլ դրսում Թուրքիայի դեմ լացակումաց-վայհայրենասիրական ճառեր ասելն ա, մեկ էլ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ձեռքի հետ Կրեմլի քաղաքականության աջակցումն ա, այս կամ այն կրեմլի կողմից չսիրված իշխանություններ ունեցող երկրներում:

----------


## karenmorm

Ֆեդայի ջան Ես սուրբ չեմ Վահանն ու Արմենն ել տո մեր նախարարներն ել բաըց եթե խղճով դատեն մեր նաղարարները մի 3 գլուղ բարձր չեն մնացածից

----------


## karenmorm

Հեղափոխություն չկա, երբ նրա համար պատճառ ու նպատակ չկա: Պատճառն ու նպատակը անարժեք բաներ են, երբ դրանք իրագործելու համար ուժ ու կազմակերպություն չկա: ՈՒժն ու կազմակերպությունը վճռական են, եթե նրանք հարազատ պատկերներ են հեղափոխության նպատակների և ժողովրդի շահերը:
ՆԻԿՈԼ ԴՈՒՄԱՆ

----------


## karenmorm

> ՀՅԴ կուսակցությանը ծառայելուն երդվածներ ջան, ո՞ւր էիք երբ անցած տարի մարտին 10 հայի էին սպանում, ո՞ւր էիք, երբ Մոսկվայում շաբաթը մեկ հայ էին սպանում։


ես մեր տաննեի մնացածի տեղը կարամ ճշտեմ աեմ եթե հետաքրքիր ա ես մեր տաննեի մնացածի տեղը կարամ ճշտեմ աեմ եթե հետաքրքիր ա

----------


## Lion

> ՀՅԴ կուսակցությանը ծառայելուն երդվածներ ջան, ո՞ւր էիք երբ անցած տարի մարտին 10 հայի էին սպանում, ո՞ւր էիք, երբ Մոսկվայում շաբաթը մեկ հայ էին սպանում։ 
> 
> Միակ բանը, որ այսօր Դաշնակցությունը Հայաստանի ներսում ա անում, դա օլիգարխիկ-կրիմինալ տաշտից ուտելն ա ու նրանց աջակցելը «ընդդմիություն ըլլալով, իշխանությունն ըլլալ»-ով, մեկ էլ դրսում Թուրքիայի դեմ լացակումաց-վայհայրենասիրական ճառեր ասելն ա, մեկ էլ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ձեռքի հետ Կրեմլի քաղաքականության աջակցումն ա, այս կամ այն կրեմլի կողմից չսիրված իշխանություններ ունեցող երկրներում:


 Ի դեպ - ես էլ եմ դրական քվեարկել: Արթեգոն... եկավ :Think:

----------


## dvgray

հետաքրքիր համեմատական կարելի է գծել դաշնակների ու էսօրվա թամիլների /Շրի-Լանկա/ միջև:
Կանադական կառավարությունը պաշտոնապես ընդունել է, որ թամիլ-թիգրերը տեռորիստական կազմակերպություն են: Այժմ նրանց վերջ տալու նպատակով Շրի-Լանկայի կառավարական զորքերը մեծամասշտաբ հարձակման են անցել հարավում, որի հետևանքով ցեղասպանվում են թամիլները:  Թամիլները աչքիս վերջնականապես զրկվելու են իրոնց հայրենիքից: Արդեն ահռելի /իրենց համար/ համայք է գոյացել Տոևոնտոյում /ավելի քան 250 000/ ու դեռ փախստականների վերջը չի երևում:
Իսկ ամբողջ աշխարհը լուռ հետևում է մարդկության հերթական ցեղասպանական ակտին: 

Ասեմ նաև, որ թամիլները իրենց խառնվածքով շատ նման են մեր դարասկզբի պապերին: Համեստ, հանգիստ, ոչ կոնֆլիկտային ու շատ բարի,  ամաչկոտ ու ընտանիքներով ապրող: 
…

----------

Norton (14.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

karenmorm ջան այդպես էլ չպատասխանեցիր հարցիս...
Հիմա կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ Դաշնակցությունը երկար տարիներ լինելով իշխանություն ոչ մի ծրագրային դրույթ չի իրականացրել? Իսկ ծրագրային դրույթներ շատ են եղել... թե խորհրդարանական թե նախագահական ընտրությունների համար: Փաստորեն ստացվում է, որ անհատները կարող են ազդել կուսակցության ծրագրերի իրականացման վրա..

Ես ամենևին նպատակ չունեմ նսեմացնելու բոլոր դաշնակցականներին, որոնց մեջ շատ կարգին մարդիկ կան ու ընդհանրապես այս կուսակցությունը իր մակարդակով մի քանի գլուխ բարձր է շատ կուսակցություններից:

----------


## karenmorm

> Դաշնակցությունը երկար տարիներ լինելով իշխանություն ոչ մի ծրագրային դրույթ չի իրականացրել


Մինիստր ջան Դաշնակցության ծրագրում մի կետ կա ետ կետը կոչվում ա հայաստանի և հայության ազատագրության դատ ւ քամի մի թիզ հող կա գրավված ի մի պանդուխտ հայ կնաշանակի որ դաշնակցության ցրագիրը դեռ չի իրականացել մեր ծրագրում ուրիշ կետ չկա իրականացնելու Չգիտեմ դի ինչ կետեր ես ուզում ասեմ որ մանրամասնես լավ կլինի

----------


## karenmorm

> կուսակցությունը իր մակարդակով մի քանի գլուխ բարձր է շատ կուսակցություններից


 բա համ ետ ես ասում համ ել են, աղր մոռանում ես որ ոչնախագահական ու ոչ ել խորհդարանային ընտրություններիժամանակ դաշնակցությունը չի հաղթել որ կարողանար իրականացնել իկկ 10 հատ կնոպկով բան չես կարա անի, բայց ի զարմաս քեզ ահագին բան արել են ետ 10 կնոպկով օրինակ
գօնե լսումերի է հասցռել մի շարք օրենքներ որոնք շատ հաճախ չեն անցել

----------


## karenmorm

> Միակ բանը, որ այսօր Դաշնակցությունը Հայաստանի ներսում ա անում, դա օլիգարխիկ-կրիմինալ


 գիտեմ ոչ ելի կասես ըես չեմ սիրում բանավիճել, սակայն եթե ասես մի հատ օլիգառխի կամ կռիմինալի ըես դաշնակցությանը քեզանից բարձր քննադատեմ

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան Դաշնակցության ծրագրում մի կետ կա ետ կետը կոչվում ա հայաստանի և հայության ազատագրության դատ ւ քամի մի թիզ հող կա գրավված ի մի պանդուխտ հայ կնաշանակի որ դաշնակցության ցրագիրը դեռ չի իրականացել մեր ծրագրում ուրիշ կետ չկա իրականացնելու Չգիտեմ դի ինչ կետեր ես ուզում ասեմ որ մանրամասնես լավ կլինի


Հայ Դատով հայաստանցիներին չես զարմացնի: Էդ ծրագրային կետը միգուցե և աշխատում ա սփյուռքահայերի դեպքում, բայց ոչ մի կերպ ստեղ չի աշխատում: Նման անզիջում գաղափարախոսության դեպքում կոալիցիային պետք էր հրաժեշտ տալ Գյուլի այցից հետո... եթե իհարկե շարժվում են գաղափարախոսությամբ...Բայց սա մի կողմ:

Դաշնակցության ծրագիրը մի կետից չի բաղկացած չէ? Եթե ծանոթ չես Դաշնակցության հռչակած ծրագրային կետերին, ապա կարող ես բացել վերջին նախընտրական ծրագրերն ու կարդալ, հետո պետք է ցույց տաս թե որ կետն են կատարել: Ըհը մանրամասնեցի:

----------


## karenmorm

> պետք է ցույց տաս թե որ կետն են կատարել:


 10 կնօպկի պատմությունը ելի պատմեմ՞

----------


## ministr

> 10 կնօպկի պատմությունը ելի պատմեմ՞





> բա համ ետ ես ասում համ ել են, աղր մոռանում ես որ ոչնախագահական ու ոչ ել խորհդարանային ընտրություններիժամանակ դաշնակցությունը չի հաղթել որ կարողանար իրականացնել իկկ 10 հատ կնոպկով բան չես կարա անի, բայց ի զարմաս քեզ ահագին բան արել են ետ 10 կնոպկով օրինակ
> գօնե լսումերի է հասցռել մի շարք օրենքներ որոնք շատ հաճախ չեն անցել


Էն, որ Դաշնակցությունում կազմակերպվածությունը բարձր է ասենք օեկ-ի կամ բհկ-ի նկատմամբ դա փաստ է:Կամ որ առանձին վերցրած անհատների ինտելեկտուալ հնարավորությունները շատ դեպքերում  ավելի բարձր են, քան մյուս կուսակցություններից շատերում դա էլ է փաստ: Բայց ամբողջ հարցը նրանում է, թե այդ հնարավորություններն ինչին են ծառայեցնում.... Սրա մասին ա խոսքը

Իսկ էդ հաղթել ասելով ինչ պտի լիներ? Թուր Կեծակին պտի հայտնվեր ձեռքներում? Ընդհանրապես ուզում են հաղթել, որ դառնան ԻՇԽԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ, որպեսզի իրենց ծրագրային դրույթներն իրականացնեն: Հիմա Դաշնակցությունր 10 տարի ա կոնկրետ իշխանությունա: Ունի նախարարներ, մարզպետեր, տարբեր տրամաչափի ղեկավարներ կառավարական տարբեր ասպարեզներում: Ով ա ձեռքները բռնել, որ իրականացնեն իրենց ծրագրային կետերը? Կնոպկով գիտես ով կարող ա մխիթարվի? Ասենք Ժառանգությունը, որ ձեռին լծակ չունի, իսկ դու եկել ասում ես կնոպկա են սեղմել, 10 կնոպկով ինչ անեն: Մի հատ կհիշեցնես, թե էդ որ լուրջ , իրեց ծրագրային դրույթներից բխող օրինագիծն են մտցրել խորհրդարան, որ 10 կնոպկեն չի հերիքել ու չի անցել? Բա կոալիցիա են, էն ընգերները հեչ կողմ չեն քվեարկում ինչի ես մենակ էդ 10 կնոպկեն տեսնում? Սպասում եմ օրինակիդ: Ահագին բան ես համարում, որ քո ասելով ինչ որ բան հասցրել են ամբիոն էն ել չի անցել????  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Մինիստր ջան Դաշնակցության ծրագրում մի կետ կա ետ կետը կոչվում ա հայաստանի և հայության ազատագրության դատ ւ քամի մի թիզ հող կա գրավված ի մի պանդուխտ հայ կնաշանակի որ դաշնակցության ցրագիրը դեռ չի իրականացել մեր ծրագրում ուրիշ կետ չկա իրականացնելու Չգիտեմ դի ինչ կետեր ես ուզում ասեմ որ մանրամասնես լավ կլինի


Մի հատ կասե՞ս թե Դաշնակցությունը ինչ է անում, որ ծրագրի այդ կետը իրականություն դառնա։ Ինչ է արել, ինչու չի ստացվել, հիմա ինչպես է անում, որ ստացվի։

----------


## karenmorm

> Հիմա Դաշնակցությունր 10 տարի ա կոնկրետ իշխանությունա:


լավ ելի տենց իշխանւթյուն ա լինում դա ավելի շուտ անգլիաըի թագուհու կարգավիճակ ա ու գիտես ղի որովհետև ասում են աղն ա կերել մատաղը, այսինքն քոչարյանի վաղտով միայացան վոչ թե նրա համար որ շատ սիրում էին քոչարյանին այլ որ Կարենի տեղեն նաղագահ չդառնա իսկ սերյին ել նրա համար որ ԼՏՊ գլուխ չբարձրացնի ու տենց իրանց զոհելով սպասում են մինրև ես ժողովուրդը հասկանա որ սերժից ու ԼՏՊ ից բացի ելի արժեքներ կան, իսկ ինչվերաբերվում ա նախարար ու մարզպետին ասեմ որ եթե հրաշտակ ել դառնաին բան չեին կարա անի որովհետև չի կարելի դրախտ շինել ճահիճի մեջտեղում: ու ասել քեզի գօնե են նախարարների  ու մարզպետների հաշվով մի քիչ առաջընթաց ա եղել շատ քիչ աննշան բաըց եղել ա :

----------


## karenmorm

> Մի հատ կասե՞ս թե Դաշնակցությունը ինչ է անում


 Վիշապ ջան ի տարբերություն մյուսների դաշնակցությունը մարդ կուսակվություն չի որ հելնի ու մի բան անի: չգիտեմ դու ծանոթ ես առհասարակ քաղաքական դասական մոդելներին թե չե բաըց ասեմ Վայ են ազգին «« մեզ հազար վայ քանզի մեզ մոտ դեռ տենց ա»» որտեղ պետությյան մեջ կուսակցությունը ինչոր բան կանի ետ կլինի վերջը բաներ պետք ա անեն օրենսդիր ու գործադիր մարմինները, իսկ օրգաններն ու դատարաննել պիտի հսկի ես չեմ հասկանում ինչեք ուզում անի Դաշնակցությունը են ինչ որ անում ա տեսնում եք, իրա գործը իրա անդամներին հսկելնա  որ հանկարծ մի նախարար կամ մարզպետ թիկնապահով չֆրֆա, իչան այլանդակ չպահի, իրա լակոտին երես չտա ու տենց բաներ կարցեմ դա տեսանելի ա մեր ու մնացացի միջև: Նա նաև պիտի անի հետևյալը զբաղվի նոր որակյալ կադրեր դաստիրկելով սերունդ ««երիտասարդական միություներ»» կրթելով և այլն ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում նրա գործը դաշնակցականը ի տարբերություն մնացաց կուսակցությունների տոմս չունի ու գիտես ինչի որ հանկարծ առիթ չունենա  տարբերվելու ու իրեն բարձր դասելու մեջ, դաշնակցությունը եթե գիտես ապակերտնոն կառույց ունի ու ինչքան ել զարմանաք ու չհավատաք նա ղեկավարվում ա ներքևից վերև, հավաքական մարմինների միջոցով…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> լավ ելի տենց իշխանւթյուն ա լինում դա ավելի շուտ անգլիաըի թագուհու կարգավիճակ ա ու գիտես ղի որովհետև ասում են աղն ա կերել մատաղը, *այսինքն քոչարյանի վաղտով միայացան վոչ թե նրա համար որ շատ սիրում էին քոչարյանին այլ որ Կարենի տեղեն նաղագահ չդառնա իսկ սերյին ել նրա համար որ ԼՏՊ գլուխ չբարձրացնի ու տենց իրանց զոհելով սպասում են մինրև ես ժողովուրդը հասկանա որ սերժից ու ԼՏՊ ից բացի ելի արժեքներ կան*, իսկ ինչվերաբերվում ա նախարար ու մարզպետին ասեմ որ եթե հրաշտակ ել դառնաին բան *չեին կարա անի որովհետև չի կարելի դրախտ շինել ճահիճի մեջտեղում*: ու ասել քեզի գօնե են նախարարների  ու մարզպետների հաշվով մի քիչ առաջընթաց ա եղել շատ քիչ աննշան բաըց եղել ա :


ապեր, էդ քեզ են տենց խաբե՞լ, թե՞ դու ես ուզում մեզ դրանով խաբել,… դրա համար էլ երիտթուրքերի հետ դաշնակցեցին "ու տենց *Ժողովրդին* զոհելով սպասում են մինրև ես ժողովուրդը հասկանա որ ...... ելի արժեքներ կան"

մարիֆեթը ճահճում դրախտ ստեղծելն ա, թե չէ իմ հանգուցյալ պապն էլ մեռած տեղը դրախտից դրախտ կարա սարքի…

Ընկեր karenmorm, կներես էլի, բայց էս ֆորումի ժողովրդի ավատարները ըտենց տուպոյի տպավորություն են թողնու՞մ, որ սենց բաներ ես գրում

----------


## voter

> Կազմակերպել են ՝
> 1. Գետաշենի ինքնապաշտպանությունը Թաթուլ Կրպեյան
> 2. Մարտունաշենի ինքնապաշտպանությունը Դեդ 
> 3. Մանաշիդի ինքնապաշտպանությունը Պետո 
> 4. Բուզլուխի ինքնապաշտպանությունը  Կարոտ
> 5. Շահումյանի ինքնապաշտպանությունը Շահեն 
> 
> ետ բնակավայրերը ամենա վատ վիճակում էին ու մենակ դաշնակցություններ այնտեղ հիմա դրանք մեր ձեռքում չի ու գիտես ինչու որովհետեվ ոչմի ուժ ձեռք չմեկնեց նրանց ...


Սուտ է, նրանք իրենք դիրքերը թողեցին ու եկան 1992ին Երևանում Շուշիի ազատագրման դափնիները կիսլու ու իշխանությունը վերցնելու։
Ամբողջ 1992ին ՀՅԴն ինրիգներ էր անում Երևանում, ինչց էլ ՀՀՇ, ԼՏՊի հետ հարաբերությունը փչացան ու սրվեցին։ 

Իսկ երբ թիկունքում կարգապահություն չկա դիրքերն էլ հեշտ հանձնվում են...

Մինչև օգոստոսին պարզ դարձավ ինչքան վատ է վիճակը ճակատում։

Վերախբավորվեցին, նոր փոխադարձ ընդունելի ՊՆ նախարար նշանակեցին Վ.Մանուկյանին ու քաղաքական հրադադար հայտարարվեց, քանի որ ավելի կարեվոր Արցախի պատերազմի հարց էր պետք լուծել։ 

Միասին արվեց Արցախը ազատագրվեց։ Բայց հետո նորից սկսվեց իշխանության համար բզկրտումները ու այն մինչև հիմա շարունակվում է - չնայաց ՀՅԴն արդեն լրիվ անհամ անիմաստ ամեն բանի դիմում է, որ իշխանություն ունենա, փոխանակ իր սկզբունքները, որի համար նրան հայությունը հարգում է պահպանի...

----------


## voter

> Ֆեդայի ջան Ես սուրբ չեմ Վահանն ու Արմենն ել տո մեր նախարարներն ել բաըց եթե խղճով դատեն մեր նաղարարները մի 3 գլուղ բարձր չեն մնացածից


Ասում ենք - կղանքների ճահիճի մեջ ես, խորտակվելու ես, իսկ նա թե «ոչինչ գոնէ գլուխս ճահի համեմատ բարձ է կղանքների մեջ չի»։

----------


## karenmorm

> Սուտ է, նրանք իրենք դիրքերը թողեցին ու եկան 1992ին Երևանում Շուշիի


եեեեեեեեեեեեեեե Վօտեր ջան լավ չի որ տենց ես ասում, իմ թված մարդիկ ցավոք հհետ գալու հնարաորություն չունեին քանզի զոհվել էին ամոթ ա իմացի ետ




> մարիֆեթը ճահճում դրախտ ստեղծելն ա, թե չէ իմ հանգուցյալ պապն էլ մեռած տեղը դրախտից դրախտ կարա սարքի…


 դե սարքեք ելի բա խի չեք սարքում 8 տարի ԼՏՊ թող սարքեր, ետ վախտ հո մենք ել բեռդեռում եինք ու չեինք խանգարում




> բաըց եթե խղճով դատեն մեր նաղարարները մի 3 գլուղ բարձր չե՞ն մնացածից


ըես հառց եմ տալիս ասւմ եմ մերոնք ղի բարձր չեն մնացածից դւ հեքիատ ես ասում

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: karenmorm անդամի կատարած վերջին 3 գրառումները միացվել են իրար: Աշխատեք մեկ գրառման մեջ տեղավորել ձեր պատասխանները(թեկուզ մի գանի գրառման պատասխանները), այլապես բաժինը անընթեռնելի է դառնում:*

----------

ministr (14.05.2009), Ձայնալար (14.05.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ջան ի տարբերություն մյուսների դաշնակցությունը մարդ կուսակվություն չի որ հելնի ու մի բան անի: չգիտեմ դու ծանոթ ես առհասարակ քաղաքական դասական մոդելներին թե չե բաըց ասեմ Վայ են ազգին «« մեզ հազար վայ քանզի մեզ մոտ դեռ տենց ա»» որտեղ պետությյան մեջ կուսակցությունը ինչոր բան կանի ետ կլինի վերջը բաներ պետք ա անեն օրենսդիր ու գործադիր մարմինները, իսկ օրգաններն ու դատարաննել պիտի հսկի ես չեմ հասկանում ինչեք ուզում անի Դաշնակցությունը են ինչ որ անում ա տեսնում եք, իրա գործը իրա անդամներին հսկելնա  որ հանկարծ մի նախարար կամ մարզպետ թիկնապահով չֆրֆա, իչան այլանդակ չպահի, իրա լակոտին երես չտա ու տենց բաներ կարցեմ դա տեսանելի ա մեր ու մնացացի միջև: Նա նաև պիտի անի հետևյալը զբաղվի նոր որակյալ կադրեր դաստիրկելով սերունդ ««երիտասարդական միություներ»» կրթելով և այլն ես սենց եմ պատկերացնում նրա գործը դաշնակցականը ի տարբերություն մնացաց կուսակցությունների տոմս չունի ու գիտես ինչի որ հանկարծ առիթ չունենա  տարբերվելու ու իրեն բարձր դասելու մեջ, դաշնակցությունը եթե գիտես ապակերտնոն կառույց ունի ու ինչքան ել զարմանաք ու չհավատաք նա ղեկավարվում ա ներքևից վերև, հավաքական մարմինների միջոցով…


Ինչ–որ տարօրինակ բաներ ես ասում։ Դաշնակցություն կոչված կուսակցությունը մասնակցեց թե Ազգային Ժողովի, թե Նախագահի ընտրություններին, ու հիմա էլ  Քաղաքապետարանի ավագանում ընտրություններին է մասնակցում։ Ազգային ժողովի ընտրություններից հետո ունեցավ անդամներ օրենսդիրում։ Նախագահական խայտառակ ընտրություններից հետո կոալիցիա կազմեց իշխանական կուսակցության հետ արդյունքում ունենալով անդամներ գործադիրում։ Այսինքն կուսակցությունը երկրի կառավարման գործընթացին մասնակցում է։
Հիմա վայ մեզ, որ Դաշնակցությունը մտել է օրենսդրի ու գործադիրի մեջ ու ինչ–որ բա՞ն է անում, թե՞ լոխ լավա, քանի որ Դաշնակցությունը չնայած մտել է, բայց բան չի անում։ Դու առհասարակ ո՞նց ես վերաբերում դիմացինիդ մտավոր կարողություններին, ըստ քեզ տրամաբանող մարդու ցեղը ոչնչացե՞լ է Հայաստանից, որ ասում ես թե Դաշնակցությունը պիտի անդամներին (!!!) հսկի, չթողնի նախարարներն ու մարզպետները թիկնապահներով ֆռֆռան, լակոտները երես չառնեն։ Ըստ քեզ դուրս է գալիս որ Դաշնակցությունը գողագանների բանդա է, հետևում է Հայաստանի դրվածքին։ Ինչ–որ տեղ համաձայն կլինեի, եթե գոնե քո ասածները Դաշնակցությունը արած լիներ։ Ընդհանրապես մի անձնական խնդրանք։ Նախքան ինչ–որ բան գրելդ մի փոքր դադար տուր, տես ըստ քեզ ինչքանո՞վ են մտքերդ դիմացինի համար հասկանալի, տրամաբանական, նոր գրիր, հակառակ պարագայում անձամբ ես ստիպված եմ ծանրաբեռնել ուղեղս ընկալելու համար, թե դու իրականում ինչ ես ասում, կամ ինչ ես ուզում ասել, ընկալելու ամենադրական ցանկություններով։

----------


## ministr

> լավ ելի տենց իշխանւթյուն ա լինում դա ավելի շուտ անգլիաըի թագուհու կարգավիճակ ա ու գիտես ղի որովհետև ասում են աղն ա կերել մատաղը, այսինքն քոչարյանի վաղտով միայացան վոչ թե նրա համար որ շատ սիրում էին քոչարյանին այլ որ Կարենի տեղեն նաղագահ չդառնա իսկ սերյին ել նրա համար որ ԼՏՊ գլուխ չբարձրացնի ու տենց իրանց զոհելով սպասում են մինրև ես ժողովուրդը հասկանա որ սերժից ու ԼՏՊ ից բացի ելի արժեքներ կան, իսկ ինչվերաբերվում ա նախարար ու մարզպետին ասեմ որ եթե հրաշտակ ել դառնաին բան չեին կարա անի որովհետև չի կարելի դրախտ շինել ճահիճի մեջտեղում: ու ասել քեզի գօնե են նախարարների  ու մարզպետների հաշվով մի քիչ առաջընթաց ա եղել շատ քիչ աննշան բաըց եղել ա :


Զրույցը իրարից անկապ հարցերի կույտի չվերածելու համար մի հատ ի մի բերեմ մինչև հիմա ինչի ենք հասել, նոր անցնեմ առաջ, թե չէ հարցերս մնում են օդում  :Wink: 

Եվ այսպես, ստացվեց, որ Դաշնակցությունը ոչ մի ծրագրային դրույթ, բացի սփյուռքում Հայ Դատ քարոզելուց Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում չի իրականացրել, 10 տարվա ընթացքում իր ծրագիրը կետերը չի կատարել: Ես քեզ խնդրեցի, ավելին, քո խնդրանքով մանրամասնեցի, բայց դու ոչ մի կոնկրետ օրինակ չես բերում ծրագրի իրագործման:
Այսինքն ծրագրի չկատարումը, քո համաձայնությամբ ընդունենք որպես փաստ և անցնենք դրա օբյեկտիվ և սուբյեկտիվ պատճառներին:

Ասում ես որ Դաշնակցության իշխանությունը երևութական է, միրաժ, տեսիլք, անգլիայի թագուհու սինդրոմ և այլն...
Եթե այդպես է կբացատրես 10 տարի շարունակ պորտֆելներ զբաղեցնելու իմաստը? Եթե չեք կարողանում աշխատել, որովհետև չեն թողնում, էլ ինչի էք իզուր տեղ զբաղեցնում և ձեզ էժանացնում? Դրա շահը որտեղ փնտրել? Անձնական դոլարային հաշիվներում թե փառասիրական ձգտումներում, կամ էլ երկուսն իրար հետ? Հիշեցնում է "Ոսկե հորթի" մեջի էն բիձուն (подставное лицо), որ նստել էր Նիկոլայ առաջինի որոք, երկրորդի.. և այլն: Խելամիտ չես համարում, որ եթե շարժիչ ուժը գաղափարախոսությունն է, ոչ թե այլ բան, ապա նման պայմանների դեպքում կոալիցիային ապահարզան ներկայացնելու որոշումը պետք է լիներ շատ ավելի շուտ? Կամ ընդհանրապես չպետք է մտնեին:

Ինչա նշանակում միացան Քոչարյանին, որ Կարենի տղեն նախագահ չդառնա????
Քոչարյանին միանալու շատ ավելի ծանրակշիռ արգումենտ կարող էիր բերել, որ օրինակ դաշնակցության վրա եղած արգելանքը հանեց ընկերներ Վահանին էլ ու Հրանտին էլ ազատեց բերդից, ոչ թե այդ անհասկանալի, ինչ որ տեղ ծիծաղելի պատճառը: Ոնց ես կարծում, որ եթե դաշնակները չսատարեին Քոչարյանին Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը դառնալու էր նախագահ? Էդ ոնց?
Կամ մյուս ոչ պակաս զավեշտալի պատճառը, միացան ՍՍ-ին որ ԼՏՊ-ն գլուխ չբարձրացնի .. եթե հիշում ես ԼՏՊ-ն գլուխ բարձրացրեց, երբ որ դաշնակները կոալիցիայի կազմում էին իսկ նախագահն էլ Քոչարյանն էր: Պարզվում ա, ինչ որ գաղտնի զենք ունեն որ էն ժամանակ չէին կիրառում, հետո ՍՍ-ին ասեցին դրա մասին, ու միացան որ ԼՏՊ-ն իրեն խելոք պահի, էն էլ բանից պարզվում ա էդ զենքը խարաբա.. չի աշխատում:

----------


## karenmorm

> Զրույցը իրարից անկապ հարցերի կույտի չվերածելու համար մի հատ ի մի բերեմ մինչև հիմա ինչի ենք հասել, նոր անցնեմ առաջ


 ինչքան ել փորձենք համաղմբել մեր ասածները մեկա դա լինելույա հարցերի կույտ, մենք տարբեր մակարդակներ վրա ենք ու տաբեր մեր գաղափարներով: 
արի սենց անանեք ես հարցնեմ դու պատասխանի:

1. Ազատագրված տարածքներում 12 գյուղ վերաբնակեցնելն ու հովանավորելը մտնում ետ արաց չարացի մեջ
2. Այլընտրական զինծառայության մասին օրենքը իրանք են մտցռել ու անցկացրել, ետ ոնց ա:
3. Զոհված Ազատամարտիկների ընտանիքներին անվճար բուժօգնությունը մտնում ա՞
4. 8500 երկկողմանի ծնողազուրկ երեխա մինչև չափահասության տարիքը ֆինանսապես այակցելը ««ՀՕՄ»» մտնում ա՞
5 Ախուրյանում Մոր և մանկան կենտրոն շինելը մտնում ա՞
6. Երևանում, աբովյանում, և ելի մի քանի քաղաքներում երիտասառդական արդի կենտրոններ բացելը մտնում ա՞
7. ամեն ամըա Յահերով երթն ու մոտ 1000 երիտասարդ մասնակցությամբ Արշավ բանակումները որ նպատակ ունի դաստիրակել արժանի սերունդ մտնում ա՞
8. Առային անկախ Արհեստակցական միւթյուն ««ԱԼԻՔ»» ստեղցելը մտնում ա՞
ու տենց անվերջ կարելի ա թվել բայց ի տարբերություն Դաշնակցությունը երբեք կարիքը չունի արածները մատի փաթաթան սարքել ու էժան դիվիդենտներ շահել

----------


## ministr

> ինչքան ել փորձենք համաղմբել մեր ասածները մեկա դա լինելույա հարցերի կույտ, մենք տարբեր մակարդակներ վրա ենք ու տաբեր մեր գաղափարներով: 
> արի սենց անանեք ես հարցնեմ դու պատասխանի:
> 
> 1. Ազատագրված տարածքներում 12 գյուղ վերաբնակեցնելն ու հովանավորելը մտնում ետ արաց չարացի մեջ
> 2. Այլընտրական զինծառայության մասին օրենքը իրանք են մտցռել ու անցկացրել, ետ ոնց ա:
> 3. Զոհված Ազատամարտիկների ընտանիքներին անվճար բուժօգնությունը մտնում ա՞
> 4. 8500 երկկողմանի ծնողազուրկ երեխա մինչև չափահասության տարիքը ֆինանսապես այակցելը ««ՀՕՄ»» մտնում ա՞
> 5 Ախուրյանում Մոր և մանկան կենտրոն շինելը մտնում ա՞
> 6. Երևանում, աբովյանում, և ելի մի քանի քաղաքներում երիտասառդական արդի կենտրոններ բացելը մտնում ա՞
> ...


Արի խոսքերը գործերի հետ մի խառնի, կամ ակցիաները ծրագրային դրույթների: Քիչ մնա կասես Գյուլի դեմ բողոքի ակցիան էլ է ծրագրային դրույթ եղել:

Հենց առաջին նշածդ կետը:
Դաշնակցությունը խոսել է վերաբնակեցման անհրաժեշտության մասին բայց գյուղ (էլ ուր մնաց գյուղեր) չի վերաբնակեցրել: Դա կուսակցության ուժերից վեր գաղափար է, դրան կարելի է հասնել միայն պետական մոտեցումով: Այս կարծիքը կիսում է և Դրօշակի խմբագիրը: Հիմա դու էդ ինչ տեղեկություն ունես որ ոչ ոք տեղյակ չի? Մի հատ հղում կտաս?

_Ազատագրված տարածքները, այնտեղի բնակիչները պետական լուրջ մոտեցման, վերաբերմունքի կարիք ունեն: Իշխանության մաս կազմած, այժմ էլ իշխանական ուժերի հետ համագործակցող ՀՅԴ-ի կեցվածքն այս խնդրի շուրջ Է. Բաղդասարյանին հասկանալի չէ:

«Հստակ վերաբերմունք այս խնդրի շուրջ ՀՅԴ-ի կողմից չի նկատվում»,- ասում է «Հետքի» գլխավոր խմբագիրը: Իսկ «Դրօշակի» ղեկավարը հակադարձում է, որ խնդիրը միշտ էլ եղել է կուսակցության ուշադրության կենտրոնում. «ՀՅԴ վերջին ընդհանուր ժողովը նույնպես վերաբնակեցումը համարեց համազգային նշանակության եւ առաջնայնության ռազմավարություն»:

Այնուամենայնիվ, թե ինչ առաջարկներով ու նախագծերով է այս կապակցությամբ ՀՀ ԱԺ-ում հանդես եկել ՀՅԴ-ն, Կ. Խանլարյանը դժվարացավ նշել, փոխարենն ասաց, որ ԼՂՀ-ում Դաշնակցությունը ներկայանում է նմանատիպ նախաձեռնություններով:

«ԼՂՀ նախագահը նշել է, որ վերաբնակեցման ծրագիրը միլիարդների է կարոտում: Բայց սփյուռքն այդքան աղբյուրներ չունի, սակայն անում է իր կարելիի չափով: Սա համազգային կարողություններ պահանջող հարց է, այլ ոչ թե միայն սփյուռքի գործը»,- նշում է Կ. Խանլարյանը:
_
hetq.am

----------


## Lion

> գիտեմ ոչ ելի կասես ըես չեմ սիրում բանավիճել, սակայն եթե ասես մի հատ օլիգառխի կամ կռիմինալի ըես դաշնակցությանը քեզանից բարձր քննադատեմ


 *Lion-ի խոսքերից  
Միակ բանը, որ այսօր Դաշնակցությունը Հայաստանի ներսում ա անում, դա օլիգարխիկ-կրիմինալ*

 Կներեք, բայց ես նման խոսքեր չեմ ասել :Shok:  Խնդիրն այն էր, որ ես, մեջբերելով Արտեգոյի պոստը ամբողջությամբ, ուղղակի ընդգծեցի թեմայում նրա հայտնվելը: Իսկ մեջբերված խոսքերը ես չեմ ասել... :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Լիոն ջան դու մնացիր սպասող  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> *Lion-ի խոսքերից  
> Միակ բանը, որ այսօր Դաշնակցությունը Հայաստանի ներսում ա անում, դա օլիգարխիկ-կրիմինալ*
> 
>  Կներեք, բայց ես նման խոսքեր չեմ ասել Խնդիրն այն էր, որ ես, մեջբերելով Արտեգոյի պոստը ամբողջությամբ, ուղղակի ընդգծեցի թեմայում նրա հայտնվելը: Իսկ մեջբերված խոսքերը ես չեմ ասել...


Ուղղված է:

----------

Lion (14.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

*Մոդերատորական: Բազմաթիվ սխալներով, անընթեռնելի գրառումը ջնջված է: Խոստանում եմ՝ հաջորդիվ սեփական մայրենի լեզվով արված այսպիսի սխալներով գրառման հեղինակը տուգանային միավորների պակաս չի զգա: Հետո էլ հայրենասիրության մասին գրառումներ եք անում: Մի ալարեք, ստուգեք «պատասխանել» սեղմելուց առաջ:*

----------


## Հայկօ

*karenmorm*. ՀՅԴ-ն մոտ տասը տարի է՝ իշխանության մաս է կազմում, ընդ որում՝ բավականին զգալի մասը: Հարց. ինչու՞ մինչև հիմա չի փրկել Հայաստանը:

----------


## ministr

Ապեր, ասելը մի բանա, ես ուզում եմ որ որևէ հղում տաս, որտեղից հնարավոր կլիներ ծանոթանալ էդ վերաբնակեցման գործընթաղին, որն իրականացրել է դաշնակցությունը: Դու ասում ես գյուղ եք կառուցել, վերակառուցել: Հալալա, բան չունեմ ասելու, ապրեք, հավատում եմ: Բայց կառուցելը մի բանա վերաբնակեցնելը լրիվ ուրիշ... Հիմա ասա իմանանք ինչ վերաբնակեցման գործընթացա եղել?

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Դից Մայրին համարեա անմարդաբնակ է:
 Ընդհանրապէս՝ ազատագրուած Հայաստանում (Քարվաճառ, Քաշաթաղ եւն), բնակչութեան նուազում կայ: Աւելանալու փոխարէն նուազում է: 
Սա խօսում է, -լինի կուսակցական, լինի պետական մակարդակի,- ազգային ռազմավարութեան գործադրման բացակայութեան մասին:
ՁԵՒԱԿԱՆ Է, ՄԵՐ ՀԱՅՐԵՆԱՍԻՐՈՒԹԻՒՆԸ:

----------


## karenmorm

> Հիմա ասա իմանանք ինչ վերաբնակեցման գործընթացա եղել?


 ետ աելով չի եղբայր ետ անելով աու յես հանգիստ եմ նայում իմ երեխաների աչքերին որովհետև իրանո գիտեն որ իրանց հերը Կռվել ա Արցախում, Գուղ ա վերաբնակեցրել ու իրանք ել իրաց հոր հեր 3տարի ապրել են ետ գյուղում, հիմնադրել ժամանակի ամենահզոր երիտ միությունը, Ազատամարտին վերաբերվող կայքը ու լիքը շատ հիմա տես ար ինչ ա արել դաշնակցությունը …

----------

Fedayi (14.05.2009)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Շատ աւելի ուժեղ ներկայութիւն կարող էր ունենալ եւ աւելի արդիւնաւետ գործ կարող էր տանել, եթէ ՀՅԴ չկասեցուէր, չարգելուէր: Սակայն, չգիտեմ, ում շահին էր ծառայում նրա կասեցումը: Միթէ՞ այնքան վտանգաւոր է նրա գործունէութիւնը...
Անցուկը մոռցուկ է, սակայն՝ յիշեցման կարգով:

----------


## ministr

Հալալա,դու քո ընտանիքով գնացել ապրել ես, բայց դա արել ես հարցի կարևորությունը գիտակցելով: Քո նման էլի շատ կամավորներ եղել են հավատացած եմ, բայց հիմա գյուղերը դատարկ են: Դու գյուղում ապրելով իրականացրել ես քո ծրագիրը, բայց ոչ դաշնակցության, այնպես չէ? Եթե գյուղերը վերաբնակեցնելը լիներ ծրագիր, ապա շատ արագ դու այնտեղ ձեռք կբերեիր հարևաններ, գյւողը կծաղկեր... բայց նույնիսկ դու ես դուրս եկել, իսկ գյուղը դատարկ է:

----------

Fedayi (14.05.2009)

----------


## voter

> եեեեեեեեեեեեեեե Վօտեր ջան լավ չի որ տենց ես ասում, իմ թված մարդիկ ցավոք հհետ գալու հնարաորություն չունեին քանզի զոհվել էին ամոթ ա իմացի ետ
> 
>  դե սարքեք ելի բա խի չեք սարքում 8 տարի ԼՏՊ թող սարքեր, ետ վախտ հո մենք ել բեռդեռում եինք ու չեինք խանգարում
> 
> ըես հառց եմ տալիս ասւմ եմ մերոնք ղի բարձր չեն մնացածից դւ հեքիատ ես ասում


Կոնկրետ անուններով չեմ էլ կարող նշել ովքեր էին գալիս ում համար էին սահմանել արգելքը այդ օրերին որ ոչ մի երիտասարդ տարիքի անձ Արցախից հետ Հայաստան միայն հատուկ թույլատվությամբ կարող էր ետ գար։ 

Հարցը նրանում էլ չէ, որ հենց կոնկրետ անձանց մասին ենք քննարկում, դրանք ամբողջ ՀՅԴն չեն էլ կարող լինել ու այդ մարդիկ անձամբ չէին էլ կարող լինել Արցախի միակ պաշպանները կամ դիրքեր հանձնողները։ 

Ինքդ ես ասում, երդվյալ դաշնակցականը անում է այն ինչ կուսակցության նպատակն է ու հենց այդ 1992ին ՀՅԴի իշխանություն վերցնելու նպատակի մասին է որ խոսում եմ։ Ներկայացնել թե «ձեռք չմեկնեցին, Շահումյան ու Մարտունի կորցրինք» սուտ է, Հայաստան վերադառնալ դիրքերը թողնել քաղաքական խաղեր սարքելուց ենք կորցրել այդ ամենը։

Իսկ մի գլուխ բարձր լինելու հարցիդ անուղղակի պատասխանեցի, կարող եմ կրկնել, հա մի գլուխ բարձր են, բայց մինչև վիզը կանգնած են կղանքով լի ճահիճի մեջ ու որ ասում ենք ճահիճ է դուրս եկեք հակադրում ես, թե «բայց մենք մի գլուխ բարձ ենք այդ ճահիճից դեռ միայն մինչև վիզ ենք խրված կոռուպցիայի ու թալանի կղանքի մեջ»

----------


## karenmorm

Լավ ախպերներ ու քույրեր յան անիմաստա ձեր հետ շարունակեք քաջաբար քննադատել ՀՅԴ-ին քանի որ ուրիշ հերոսական արարք չեք կարա անի  իսկ ըես ժամանակ չունեմ գնամ միԶոհված  ազատամարտիկի ինֆորմացիա ճարեմ սայտում դնելու համար ետ ավելի օկտակար ա քան ձեր հետ )ուր ծեծելը 

նորից հիշացնեմ պապական առածը ««Շուն կհաչա Քարավան կերթա»»
հաջողություն ձեր մեծա տաղանդ բանբասանքներին ընկերական բարևներով Կարեն

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ ախպերներ ու քույրեր յան անիմաստա ձեր հետ շարունակեք քաջաբար քննադատել ՀՅԴ-ին քանի որ ուրիշ հերոսական արարք չեք կարա անի  իսկ ըես ժամանակ չունեմ գնամ միԶոհված  ազատամարտիկի ինֆորմացիա ճարեմ սայտում դնելու համար ետ ավելի օկտակար ա քան ձեր հետ )ուր ծեծելը 
> 
> նորից հիշացնեմ պապական առածը ««Շուն կհաչա Քարավան կերթա»»
> հաջողություն ձեր մեծա տաղանդ բանբասանքներին ընկերական բարևներով Կարեն


Մերսի ցավդ տանեմ, որ ուզենաս կենդանի մնացած ազատամարտիկների մասին ինֆորմացիա ճարել չմոռանաս բանտերն այցելել … որ այցելես Հացպանյանին էլ կհայտնես դաշնակցության նեցուկը…

դե մեր քարավանն արդեն հեռանում է … քեզ էլ հաջողություն

----------

Norton (16.05.2009), Հայկօ (15.05.2009), Տրիբուն (15.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ ախպերներ ու քույրեր յան անիմաստա ձեր հետ շարունակեք քաջաբար քննադատել ՀՅԴ-ին քանի որ ուրիշ հերոսական արարք չեք կարա անի  իսկ *ըես ժամանակ չունեմ գնամ միԶոհված  ազատամարտիկի ինֆորմացիա ճարեմ սայտում դնելու համար* ետ ավելի օկտակար ա քան ձեր հետ )ուր ծեծելը 
> 
> նորից հիշացնեմ պապական առածը ««Շուն կհաչա Քարավան կերթա»»
> հաջողություն ձեր մեծա տաղանդ բանբասանքներին ընկերական բարևներով Կարեն


ապեր, մեկն էլ կարող ա շուտով ինքնասպանություն գործի, պատրաստ եղի որ գնաս "ինֆորմացիա ճարես սայտում դնելու համար"

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Հարցը նրանումա, որ քաղաքականությունը հայտնի բանա, թե ինչի հետ են համեմատում, ուստի կուսակցությունը ըստ սահմանման չի կարա լինի լավը:

Բայց իրենց բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ դաշնակները մի գլուխ բարձր են ՀՀՇ-ներից, ՀՀԿ-ներից, ԲՀԿ-ներից ու մյուսներից:
Ինչ կոմպոնենտով ուզում եք համեմատեք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարցը նրանումա, որ քաղաքականությունը հայտնի բանա, թե ինչի հետ են համեմատում, ուստի կուսակցությունը ըստ սահմանման չի կարա լինի լավը:
> 
> Բայց իրենց բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ դաշնակները մի գլուխ բարձր են ՀՀՇ-ներից, ՀՀԿ-ներից, ԲՀԿ-ներից ու մյուսներից:
> Ինչ կոմպոնենտով ուզում եք համեմատեք:


մի հատ համեմատի տենանք, ընգեր

----------


## Rammer

> Հարցը նրանումա, որ քաղաքականությունը հայտնի բանա, թե ինչի հետ են համեմատում, ուստի կուսակցությունը ըստ սահմանման չի կարա լինի լավը:
> 
> Բայց իրենց բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ դաշնակները մի գլուխ բարձր են ՀՀՇ-ներից, ՀՀԿ-ներից, ԲՀԿ-ներից ու մյուսներից:
> Ինչ կոմպոնենտով ուզում եք համեմատեք:


Իրենց ծախվելիության, վաճառվելիության աստիճանով 2-րդ տեղն են ՀՀ-ում: Այո, իրենց բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ շատ մրցունակ են այս առումեվ:  Առաջինը իհարե ՕԵԿ-ն իր "մամաներ-ով" հանդերձ: Բայց կարծում եմ շուտով այդ տիտղոսը դաշնակները կվերցնեն...

Էլմօ ջան, լուրջ գրառում եմ արել, խնդրում եմ չջնջես էլի... :Hi:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.05.2009), Nareco (16.05.2009), Norton (16.05.2009), Հայկօ (15.05.2009), Ձայնալար (15.05.2009), Տրիբուն (15.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Լավ ախպերներ ու քույրեր յան անիմաստա ձեր հետ շարունակեք քաջաբար քննադատել ՀՅԴ-ին քանի որ ուրիշ հերոսական արարք չեք կարա անի  իսկ ըես ժամանակ չունեմ գնամ միԶոհված  ազատամարտիկի ինֆորմացիա ճարեմ սայտում դնելու համար ետ ավելի օկտակար ա քան ձեր հետ )ուր ծեծելը 
> 
> նորից հիշացնեմ պապական առածը ««Շուն կհաչա Քարավան կերթա»»
> հաջողություն ձեր մեծա տաղանդ բանբասանքներին ընկերական բարևներով Կարեն


Դե եթե դիսկուսիոն բագաժդ վերջացավ քեզ բարի ճանապարհ: :Wink:

----------


## voter

> Մերսի ցավդ տանեմ, որ ուզենաս կենդանի մնացած ազատամարտիկների մասին ինֆորմացիա ճարել չմոռանաս բանտերն այցելել … որ այցելես Հացպանյանին էլ կհայտնես դաշնակցության նեցուկը…
> 
> դե մեր քարավանն արդեն հեռանում է … քեզ էլ հաջողություն


Կենդանի ազատամարտիկների կյանքի մասին պատմելը համարիա անհընար է, մի քանի անգամ փորձել եմ նախաձեռնել Երևանում եղած ընկերներիս միջոցով, որ գնան տեղեկություններ հավաքեն օնլայն հանրագիտարան ստեղծենք ու անուն առ անուն զետեղեն մեր բոլոր Արցախյան ազատամարտի մասնակիցների մասին ինֆորմացիա ինտեռնետում - օրինակ որտեղ են կռվել ինչ են անում, ոնց ու որտեղ են ապրում հիմա...

Չհաջողվեց - որոշ մարդկանց կենդանի ազատամարտիկների կյանքի իրականությունը բացահատելը խանգարում է, չնայած շատ զոհվածներից էլ են խրտնում...

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Վիրավորական գրառումները ջնջված են: Ժողովուրդ ջան խնդրում եմ հավասարակշռված ու համերաշխ եղեք:*

----------


## ministr

Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների համար դաշնակցության գովազդային պաստառը տեսել եք` 
շենքերի մուտքերի մոտ փակցված?  :Smile: 
Մոտավորապես էս թեմայով կոչեր են`

Մենք թուրքերին պարտք չենք
Հայ մարդը պետքա հպարտ լինի..
և այլն...

Ու թե դա ինչ կապ ունի կոնկրետ Երևանի հետ?  :Smile:  Ամեն տեղ հո հին կոչերով չես կարող առաջ գնալ  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների համար դաշնակցության գովազդային պաստառը տեսել եք` 
> շենքերի մուտքերի մոտ փակցված? 
> Մոտավորապես էս թեմայով կոչեր են`
> 
> Մենք թուրքերին պարտք չենք
> Հայ մարդը պետքա հպարտ լինի..
> և այլն...
> 
> Ու թե դա ինչ կապ ունի կոնկրետ Երևանի հետ?  Ամեն տեղ հո հին կոչերով չես կարող առաջ գնալ


Մինստր ջան էական չի թե դա քաղաքապետի ընտտրությունների հետ ինչքանով կապ ունի, կամ ընդհանրապես կապ ունի թե ոչ...Էականը քանի հոգի դեբիլ կգտնվի ու կասի` տես ինչ ազգանվեր ու հայրենասեր կուսակցություն ա ՀՅԴ-ն: Ու համոված եմ որ քաղաքում նման կույր ու բարդույդավորվածները քիչ չեն...Ոնց որ ասում ա մեր մտքի գիգանտ, վաստակավոր եվրոպացին`պապական ձայները, ես կասեցի գենետիկորեն տհասները.....

----------

Kuk (24.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների համար դաշնակցության գովազդային պաստառը տեսել եք` 
> շենքերի մուտքերի մոտ փակցված? 
> Մոտավորապես էս թեմայով կոչեր են`
> 
> Մենք թուրքերին պարտք չենք
> Հայ մարդը պետքա հպարտ լինի..
> և այլն...
> 
> Ու թե դա ինչ կապ ունի կոնկրետ Երևանի հետ?  Ամեն տեղ հո հին կոչերով չես կարող առաջ գնալ


սկիզբը լավ եիր ջոկել Մինիստր ջան բայց հաստատ ետ ընտրությունների հետ կապված չի, քանի որ ետ պաստառներից ձակցված ա նաև Արարատում, Մասիսում, Վանաձորում և ամեն տեղ, ուղակի մայիսի 28 ա գալիս կարծեմ հիշացնելու կարիք չկա ետ ինչ օր ա ու էդ օրվան ա նվիրված ու եթե ուշադիր ես նայել ընդեղ դեմքերի 90 տոկոսը դաշնակցական չեն ուղակի հայ են իսկ պլակատի անուննա ««ԵՍ ՀՊԱՐՏ ԵՄ ՈՐ ՀԱՅ ԵՄ»» հանեք Ձեր աչքերից մոխրագույն ակնոցները աը մարդիք մի քիչ էլ գույն տեսեք ես մեր երկրում ...

----------


## ministr

Կարեն ջան, ամեն դեպքում էդ կոչերը վաղուց չեն աշխատում: Ազգայնականությունը մեր մոտ վաղուց օրակարգից դուրս ա եկել: Այ եթե դա կարդա սփյուռքահայը կարողա մյուս գնա ու դառնա դաշնակցական:

----------


## karenmorm

> Ազգայնականությունը մեր մոտ վաղուց օրակարգից դուրս ա եկել


Ձեր մոտ րգիտեմ երբվանից ա դուրս եկել, բայց ԼՏՊ -ի համար 1994 հաստատ դուրս եկավ երբ ասեց որ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ գաղափար ա: քո գործնա հավատալ կամ չհավատալ ազգայնությանը, իմ համար էդ նոր ա գալիս ու մեծ թափ ա առնելու ու հավատա ՑԵՂԵԼՈՒ ենք ես ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ ինչքան ել դու դրան չհավատաս…

----------


## karenmorm

> գաղափար


կատեգորիա

----------


## Մարկիզ

> կատեգորիա


...*քաղաքական* կատեգորիա… :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> սկիզբը լավ եիր ջոկել Մինիստր ջան բայց հաստատ ետ ընտրությունների հետ կապված չի, քանի որ ետ պաստառներից ձակցված ա նաև Արարատում, Մասիսում, Վանաձորում և ամեն տեղ, ուղակի մայիսի 28 ա գալիս կարծեմ հիշացնելու կարիք չկա ետ ինչ օր ա ու էդ օրվան ա նվիրված ու եթե ուշադիր ես նայել ընդեղ դեմքերի 90 տոկոսը դաշնակցական չեն ուղակի հայ են իսկ պլակատի անուննա ««ԵՍ ՀՊԱՐՏ ԵՄ ՈՐ ՀԱՅ ԵՄ»» հանեք Ձեր աչքերից մոխրագույն ակնոցները աը մարդիք մի քիչ էլ գույն տեսեք ես մեր երկրում ...


իսկ հետաքրքիր ա ինչով պետք ա հպարտանան… էսօվա ոստիկանների գործողություններով իր իսկ ժողովրդի նկամամբ, Հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններով, Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծման ընթացքով, թե՞ անցած ընտրություններով… Մարտի 1-ով, Հոկտեմբերի 27-ով…

Ավելի լավ կլինի Կարեն ջան դու հանես քո վարդագույն ակնոցները ու իրական գույները տեսնես… չգիտես ինչու շատ մարդ քո տեսած գույները չի տեսնում, եթե իհարկե դաշնակցական կամ իշխանության մաս չեն կազմում…

----------

Տրիբուն (25.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> չգիտես ինչու շատ մարդ քո տեսած գույները չի տեսնում


իրավունքը քոննա նայիր շատ մարդկանց նման մոխրագույն ակնոցներով… ու դատիր ամեն ինչ սև ու սպիտակ գույնով նկարած Զանգեզուր ֆիլմի տրամաբանությամբ քարոզիր անդուլ որ կերան ես ազգին դաշնակները ու մի Հպարտացիր թե հայ ես

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ձեր մոտ րգիտեմ երբվանից ա դուրս եկել, բայց ԼՏՊ -ի համար 1994 հաստատ դուրս եկավ երբ ասեց որ *ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ գաղափար ա*: քո գործնա հավատալ կամ չհավատալ ազգայնությանը, իմ համար էդ նոր ա գալիս ու մեծ թափ ա առնելու ու հավատա ՑԵՂԵԼՈՒ ենք ես ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ ինչքան ել դու դրան չհավատաս…


հենց տենց էլ կա և երբ հարցնում ես թե թեդա ինչ է, բոլոր ջատագովների լեզուն կապ է ընկնում ու ինչից ասես չեն խոսում… չեմ ուզում թեմայից շեղվել, բայց այդպիսի կատեգորիա չկա ու իզոր պետք չի էդ հարցը բարձրացնել … 

"ՑԵՂԵԼՈՒ"- ի՞նչ ինկատի ունես

----------


## ministr

> Ձեր մոտ րգիտեմ երբվանից ա դուրս եկել, բայց ԼՏՊ -ի համար 1994 հաստատ դուրս եկավ երբ ասեց որ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ գաղափար ա: քո գործնա հավատալ կամ չհավատալ ազգայնությանը, իմ համար էդ նոր ա գալիս ու մեծ թափ ա առնելու ու հավատա ՑԵՂԵԼՈՒ ենք ես ԺՈՂՈՎՈՒՐԴԸ ինչքան ել դու դրան չհավատաս…


Հա ես ժողովրդին մեկ էլ ցեղելն էր մնացել պակաս: Էս էլ ու պրծ: 
Էդ ազգայնականությունը օդից չի ընկնում, կամ կոչերով չի: Եթե կարծում ես որ պատերին թղթեր կպցնելով մարդ պետքա տոգորվի ազգայնական գաղափարներով, ապա տղեքի ասած վարդագույն ակնոցներով ես նայում հարցին: Երբ որ մարդը սիրի, ոչ թե հայհոյի իր պետությունը, երբ որ մարդը զգա, որ իր կառավարությունը մտածում ա ս պետության հզորացման մասին, ինչ որ կետից սկսած մարդն էլա վարակվում էդ ամեն ինչով, ու հպարտանում ա իր երկրով, երկրի հաջողություններվ, ցանկությունա առաջանում մի բանով էլ ինքը նպաստի:
Թե չէ բակերում բան ման գոռալով, պատերին թղթեր կպցնելով "գործ անելը" առնվազն երազախաբությունա:

----------


## karenmorm

> "ՑԵՂԵԼՈՒ"- ի՞նչ ինկատի ունես


Ժողովրդի մեջ արթնացնել են կեղծ կատեգորիան որ դու համարում ես չեղած

----------


## ministr

Ինչ վերաբերում ա մեր ազգային գաղափարախոսությանը, ապա այն ոչ միայն կեղծ կատեգորիա է, այլ առհասարակ գոյություն չունի: Ամենաազգայնականը դաշնակներն են չէ համարվում? Բա էսքան տարիա ԱԺ-ում են ու կառավարությունում են, նստեիք մտածեիք, դնեիք քննարկման եթե կեղծ կատեգորիա չեք համարում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովրդի մեջ արթնացնել են *կեղծ կատեգորիան* որ դու համարում ես չեղած


«Կեղծ կատեգորիա» տերմինն ինձ խիստ ծանոթ է, ինչը ինձ ենթադրել է տալիս, որ դու ոչ այնքան դաշնակցության գաղափարախոսության կրողն ես (կարծում եմ, որ այդ գաղափարախոսությանն ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ իսկի ծանոթ էլ չես), այլ որոշակի անհատի հակառակորդն ես: Սրամիտ է, ինչպես միշտ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովրդի մեջ արթնացնել են կեղծ կատեգորիան որ դու համարում ես չեղած


էս 10 տարի է դաշնակները "ցեղում" են էս ժողովրդին իշխանությունների հետ միաձայն ու ոնց որ տեսնում ես էդ կատեգորիան դառնում է ավելի անիրական, սարքովի ու ավելի շուտ թակարդ է հիշեցնում

Ցեղելն ավելի շուտ ուղեղ լվանալ է …

----------


## karenmorm

> էս 10 տարի է դաշնակները "ցեղում" են


600 տավա օտարի լուծից, 70 տավա լենինըան աղբից ու 8 տավա ԼՏՊ ական գարշանքից մաքրելու ու ցեղելու համար 10 չե 100 տարին ել հերիք չի ես երկար գործ ա տղեք ջան

----------


## karenmorm

> մի բան որին բոլորս ճանաչում ենք , միչև ուղն ու ծուծը…


էս չեմ ասում վիրավորելու համար, չնեղվես … Բայց դեռ չի ծնվել մարդ որ կարանա գօնե 0.5 տոկոս ճանաչի դաշնակցությանը ու հենց էս ա սարսափեցնում թե թուրքին, թե ԼՏՊ-ին ու թե կառավարությանն ու աշխարհին

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 600 տավա օտարի լուծից, 70 տավա լենինըան աղբից ու 8 տավա ԼՏՊ ական գարշանքից մաքրելու ու ցեղելու համար 10 չե 100 տարին ել հերիք չի ես երկար գործ ա տղեք ջան


հետաքրքիր ա

600 տարվա օտարի լուծ– որը քեզ մոտ այդքան հակակրնք չի առաջացնում, ուղղակի չես սիրում

70 տարվա լենինյան աղբ– բավականին մեղմ ես արտահայտվում եթե հաշվի առնենք դաշնակների "ոխերիմ թշնամությունը"

8 տարվա ԼՏՊ ական գարշանքը– այ ստեղ երևում է թե ում պատվերն ես դու կատարում. ուղղակի դուք զգացել եք թե ինչ վտանգ է սպառնում ձեզ/ռեժիմին դրա համար էլ էսօր ձեր "ցեղելն" ա բռնել… վատ չեր լինի 2 տարվա դաշնակցական մղձավանջն էլ հիշեիր, թե՞ էն ժամանակ լավ էր

Էս պրոցեսը մի ուղղությամբ է գնում Կարեն ջան, ժողովուրդը ցեղվածությունից ա դուրս գալիս ու դուք ուզում եք նրան "հետ ցեղել"… "ազգանվեր" գոռձ եք անում ապեր, խոսք չկա

----------


## karenmorm

> "ազգանվեր" գոռձ եք անում ապեր, խոսք չկա


դե ամեն մեկը անում ա են ինչ որ կարողանում ա մենք չենք կարողանում՝ օրինակ ամբոխներ առաջնորդենք դեպի իր իսկ որդիների վրա ««նախապես գազազացնելուց ուղեղներ ինչ դուք եք ասում լվանալուց հետո»» աը ես գործա հալալ ա կորչի ցեղն ու ազգությունը հայն ու բարեկամությունը միայն սիոն հանուն որի հայը տենչում է իթ իսկ նմանի արունը խմել

----------


## ministr

Ընդհանրապես "ՑԵՂ" բառը օգտագործում էր Նժդեհը, որը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով հեռացավ հիմնական "ցեղող" կուսակցությունից: Խոսում ես հարյուրամյակներից ու տեղն եկած ժամանակ էլ անպայման նշում եք, թե դաշնակցությունը ինչքան հին կուսակցություն ա չէ? Բա էդքան ժամանակ ժողովրդին ցեղող ազգային գաղափարախոսություն ինչի չի ստեղծվել? Կարող ա էն հնչակյանները, ռամկավարները կարդում էին, ասում էին էս ինչ լավ բանա, ու ազգովի ցեղվում-փրկվում էինք:  Թե ձեզնից հասնումա ճառ ասելը?  Հա ու ԼՏՊ-ին արի հանգիստ թողնենք, ոչ էն պատճառով, որ իրա մոլի երկրպագուն եմ, այլ որ դա կարողա այս թեման կիլոմետրերով շեղի: Արի կենտրոնանանք Դաշնակցության վրա:

----------


## karenmorm

> դաշնակցական մղձավանջն էլ հիշեիր


 հիշեմ եղբայր երբ պատերազմից սովից ու համաճարակից կսկված մի փոքրիկ բեկոր 7000 ՔՄ դառավ 60000 ու 2 տարվա մեջ 200 դպռոցից սարքեց 600 չեղած համալսարան ստեղծեծ փող կտրեց: ուր դասախոսի ռոճիկը հավասար էր նախարարի ռոճիկին, իսկ երկրի ղեկավարը տիֆի մեռավ բուժման հնարավորություն ունենալով հանդերձ ու դա իսկապես մղձավանջ էր

----------


## karenmorm

> Հա ու ԼՏՊ-ին արի հանգիստ թողնենք, ոչ էն պատճառով, որ իրա մոլի երկրպագուն եմ, այլ որ դա կարողա այս թեման կիլոմետրերով շեղի: Արի կենտրոնանանք Դաշնակցության վրա:


 տենց չի լինի մենակ են պատճառով որ եթե ուզում ես հասկանաս խնձորի համը ուրիշ խնձորել պիտի համտեսես տե չե չես իմանա վորն ա լավ 

Մի հատ օղբաթ գրող ա եղել ժամանակին անունը Գևորգ Աբով կարքին գործեր ունի Շուն Դաշնակների մասին գտեք ետ գիրքը ու ահագին թեմա կլինի քննադատելու ես իմ կողմց ընկերական նվեր ձեզ

----------


## ners84

դրա համար էլ հիմա դաշնակները արգելում են Խզմալյանի Սարդարապատ ֆիլմը, որը ցույց էր տալիս առաջին հանրապետության դեմքը հակառակ կողմից...  իսկ 7000ից 60000 դաշնակներին մի վերագրի, էտ նույնն ա, ինչ 80 տարի հետո Ղարաբաղի հաղթանակը վերագրեն Ռ.Քոչարյանին կամ Ս.Սարգսյանին...

----------


## karenmorm

> հիմա դաշնակները արգելում են Խզմալյանի Սարդարապատ ֆիլմը, որը ցույց էր տալիս առաջին հանրապետության դեմքը հակառակ կողմից


Փաստորեն Խզմալյանը ետ հակատակ դեմքի ականատեսն ա հա՞ :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե ամեն մեկը անում ա են ինչ որ կարողանում ա մենք չենք կարողանում՝ օրինակ ամբոխներ առաջնորդենք դեպի իր իսկ որդիների վրա ««նախապես գազազացնելուց ուղեղներ ինչ դուք եք ասում լվանալուց հետո»» աը ես գործա հալալ ա կորչի ցեղն ու ազգությունը հայն ու բարեկամությունը միայն սիոն հանուն որի հայը տենչում է իթ իսկ նմանի արունը խմել


դե մի հատ հայի արուն խմողի անուն տուր Կարեն ջան, իմանանք… 10 հոգու խփեցին ոչ մեկի անունը չկա, մեկը չկա որ բռնեին… ո՞վ ում արունն ա խմում… էսօր մտնում են մարդկանց տները ու ընտանիքի տղամարդկանց են ման գալիս… էս քեզ 15 թիվը չի՞ հիշեցնում… թե տղերքին տանում են "ցեղելու" … 

որդիներն էլ մլիցեքն էին հա՞, թե՞ էն սնայպերը, թե Բազան ա… եթե սրանք են մեր ժողովրդի զավակները, էս ժողովրդից բան չի մնացել, կարաս հանգիստ "ցղես" ես էլ մեծ հաճույքով դրանց "կցեղեի"

…բայց եթե լուրջ ապա ասեմ ապեր, քո նպատակը ազգը չի քո նպատակը Լևոնին քցելն ա…ու էսի շատ պարզ երևում ա… դու դրա համար Մարտի 1-ի զոհերին էլ կմոռանաս, Հոկտեմբերի 27-ն էլ կուլ կտաս, ամեն տեսակի անիրավություն ու հանցագործություն կհանդուրժես ամեն տեսակի ստորության աչք կփակես մենակ թե Լևոնը չլինի…

----------

Հայկօ (25.05.2009)

----------


## ners84

> Փաստորեն Խզմալյանը ետ հակատակ դեմքի ականատեսն ա հա՞


դու էտ հասկացար գրածիցս? :Hands Up:   ուղղակի եզրակացության համար պետքա 2 կողմն էլ իմանալմ ոչ թե հակառակ կողմը արգելել  :Think:

----------


## karenmorm

> դու էտ հասկացար գրածիցս?


 Ախպեր ջան մի նեղացի իմ համար չկա ««գոյություն չունի»» մի մարդ որն ամբողին դեմը քցած իրա աթոռին ա վազում
Դաշնակցության պարագայում օրինակ Քրիստափոր Միքայելյանը որ ՀՅԴ հմնադիրն էր ինքը փորձարկեց ռումբը ու մեռավ ոչ թե իրա զինակիցները

----------


## karenmorm

ամեն մարդ արժանի ա նրան ում հետևից գնում ա ես համաձայն եմ թեղ արժանի լինեմ Սերոբ Աղբյուրին, Արաբոյին, Թաթուլին ու Պետոյին, դե հիմա դուք գրեք դուք ում էք արժանի՞

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ախպեր ջան մի նեղացի իմ համար չկա ««գոյություն չունի»» մի մարդ որն ամբողին դեմը քցած իրա աթոռին ա վազում
> Դաշնակցության պարագայում օրինակ Քրիստափոր Միքայելյանը որ ՀՅԴ հմնադիրն էր ինքը փորձարկեց ռումբը ու մեռավ ոչ թե իրա զինակիցները





> ամեն մարդ արժանի ա նրան ում հետևից գնում ա ես համաձայն եմ թեղ արժանի լինեմ Սերոբ Աղբյուրին, Արաբոյին, Թաթուլին ու Պետոյին, դե հիմա դուք գրեք դուք ում էք արժանի՞


Իմ դաշնակ եղբայր, արի հին մեռելներին ու հերոսական անցյալը հանգիստ թողնենք, էլի: Ավելի հետաքրքիր չի՞ խոսել, ասենք, վերջին տասը-տասնհինգ տարվա մասին: Ուզու՞մ ես դու արդյոք արժանի լինել Վահան Հովհաննիսյանին, Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանին ու Սպարտակ Սեյրանյանին, ահա թե որն է հարցը:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.05.2009), ministr (25.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Վահան Հովհաննիսյանին, Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանին ու Սպարտակ Սեյրանյանին,


ի տարբերություն մյուս կուսակցությունների թվածտ մարդիք ել են վստահ որ արժանի են ասած քեզի հին մեռելներին ու ես միակ դեպքն ա որ ըես ու Վահան Հովանիսըանը մի հարթության վրա ենք

----------

Վիշապ (25.05.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> ի տարբերություն մյուս կուսակցությունների թվածտ մարդիք ել են վստահ որ արժանի են ասած քեզի հին մեռելներին ու ես միակ դեպքն ա որ ըես ու Վահան Հովանիսըանը մի հարթության վրա ենք


Լավ, հլը էդ արժանի լինել-չլինել, ազգային-ազատագրական երգեր-մերգեր, կես միլիոն սվին, արյան ծով Ստամբուլ-բան, դրանք սաղ դնենք մի կողմ: Իրանք ինչ են վստահ՝ էդ իրանց պրոբլեմն ա: Կարող են վստահ լինել, ասենք, որ ծայրահեղ ձախ են, դրանից ճշմարտությունը չի փոխվի: Կոնկրետ տեղում ենք ապրոմ, կոնկրետ ժամանակահատվածում, ու ականատես ենք հիմ ակոնկրետ քայլերի: Օրինակ՝ կոալիցիայից հռնդյունով դուրս գալը: Կամ ատրճանակով առաստաղին կրակելը: Եսի՞մ, ո՞ր մեկն ասեմ:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման 2 ժամով փակվում է մոդերավորման:

Երկար ուսումնասիրելուց, մի քանի անգամ ամբողջ գրառումների շղթան կարդալուց հետո, 56 բացարձակ անիմաստ, օֆտոպային գրառումներ ջնջվել են:
Թեման վերաբացվում է:*

----------

Chuk (25.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

*Deutschland über alles*




> Այս օրերին Երևանի փողոցներում ամեն քայլափոխին կարելի է հանդիպել Դաշնակցության կողմից փակցվող ցուցապաստառների, որոնց վրա պատկերված են գրականության, արվեստի, սպորտի հայազգի ականավոր գործիչների նկարներ։ Պաստառների գլխատողում գրված է «Հպարտ եղիր, որ հայ ես», ապա նշված են մի շարք ուղերձ–կարգախոսներ՝ «*Հայաստա՛նն, ամեն ինչից վեր*», «Արդա՛ր երկիր, ազատ քաղաքացի», «Ոչ մի զիջում թուրքերին», «Թուրքիա՛ն է մեզ պարտք», «Արցախը Հայաստան է և վե՛րջ», «Կո՛ղք կողքի, ո՛ւս ուսի, հաղթակա՛ն»։
> 
> Առաջին հայացքից կարելի է ենթադրել, որ սրանք նախընտրական քարոզարշավի մաս կազմող պաստառներ են, սակայն պարզվեց, որ իրականում դա այդպես չէ։
> 
> Tert.am-ը փորձել է կուսակցությունից պարզել, թե արդյոք հայտնի մարդկանց դեմքերով կուսակցական ցուցապաստառներ պատրաստելիս` համաձայնության եկել են հիշյալ անձանց հետ։
> 
> ՀՅԴ նախընտրական աշխատանքները կազմակերպող թիմի ներկայացուցիչ Արեգ Սավգուլյանը նշել է, որ իրեն այդ հարցի մանրամասները հայտնի չեն, ու խոստացել է ճշտելուց հետո տեղեկացնել։ Մեր հաջորդ զանգին ի պատասխան՝ նա նշել է, որ իրեն հաջողվել է պարզել միայն, որ տվյալ ցուցապաստառները Երևանի ընտրությունների հետ կապ չունեն։ Սավգուլյանի խոսքով՝ այդ ցուցապաստառներն արվել են կուսակցական միջոցառումների շրջանակներում ու կապված են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հետ։
> 
> Տվյալ համատեքստում մի շարք հարցեր են ծագում, որոնց պարզաբանումն ավելորդ չի թվում։ Ամենկարևորն այն է, որ հայազգի մի շարք մտավորականների անուններ, որոնցով իրավամբ կարելի է հպարտանալ, կապվում են կոնկրետ կուսակցության հետ և կոնկրետ գաղափարների հետ: Հարց է ծագում` որքանո՞վ նկարներում պատկերված արվեստի, գրականության, սպորտի ոլորտների գործիչները համաձայն կլինեին պաստառի վրա գրված կարգախոսների հետ: Արդյո՞ք կինոյի աշխարհի կոսմոպոլիտ Սերգեյ Փարաջանովը, ով բացառիկ գեղեցկությամբ ներկայացրել է ուկրաինական, հայկական, վրացական և ադրբեջանական մշակույթը, կցանկանար քաղաքականացնել իր արվեստը: Արդյո՞ք Հրանտ Դինքը, ում պայքարը մարդու իրավունքների, այդ թվում նաև հայերի իրավունքների համար էր, կցանկանար հայտնվել նման պաստառի վրա: Իսկ ի՞նչ կարող ենք ասել Եղիշե Չարենցի մասին, ով գաղափարական առումով կանգնած է եղել դաշնակներին հակառակ բևեռի վրա: Գաղտնիք չէ անգամ, որ Չարենցը բացահայտ թշնամանքով է վերաբերվել Դաշնակցության գաղափարախոսությանը և բազմիցս նշել է այդ մասին։
> ...


էս էլ Չարենցը

----------

Norton (26.05.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

ԿԱՐՈՏԻ ՀԻՇԱՏԱԿԻՆ

Մռավ լեռան լանջին սև ամպեր պատեց. 
Արցախ գավառն իր որդիներին կանչեց, 
Նրանց թվում գնաց կռվի դաշտն արնոտ, 
Դաշնակցական խենթն էր անունը Կարոտ։

Հայեր հիշեք չմոռանաք ձեր Քաջաց անուն, 
Նրանց հոգին միշտ մեզ հետ Է դժվար պայքարում, 
Մեծ Չաուշի դու հետնորդն ես անվախ տարոնցի, 
Մենք քեզ երբեք չենք մոռանա շուտ վերադարձիր:

Թշնամին մեր գավառները պւսշարեց, 
Հայդուկների զարկից գետին գլորվեց, 
Գազան թուրք մեր սրտերն արել ես յարոտ, 
Քո դեմ Է դուրս ելել ֆեդայի Կարոտ։

Հայեր հիշեք չմոռանաք…

Անփառունակ հայեր մեր հայրենիքում, 
Անթիվ զոհվածների արյունն է հոսում, 
Մեր քրտինքով շինված կիստվեր գյուղում, 
Անվախ հայդուկ Կարոտ վրեժ Է գոռում։

Հայեր հիշեք չմոռանաք...

Քաջիդ համբավ շատ երկրներ տարածվեց, 
Համայն հայությունը քեզի ճանաչեց, 
Դու ազատ լեռների կորյունն ես Կարոտ, 
Ռազմի դաշտից փախան թուրքերն անամոթ։ 

Հայեր հիշեք չմոռանաք…

----------


## karenmorm

ԹԱԹՈՒԼ  ԿՐՊԵՅԱՆԻՆ 

Մայրամուտ իջավ, պատեց սար ու ձոր,
Սակայն չդադարեց կռիվն ահավոր,
Բացվեց արշալույս սգալով,
Գետաշենում ընկավ հայդուկը փառքով:

Մի աստղ սահեց, գնաց երկնակամարով, 
Հավքեր եկան, անցան լուռ արտասվելով, 
Ավաղ Թաթուլն էր ընկել կռվում քաջարի, 
Մի լուր տարեք հավքեր մորը հայդուկի: 

Երկրի սուրբ կարոտով կամավոր դարձար, 
Վասն հայրենյաց դու նահատակվեցար,
Ավաղ վերքերիտ համար չեղավ դեղ դարման, 
Թող լույս իջնի շիրիմիտ Թաթուլ Կրպեյան: 

Դաշնակցության մարտիկ ազգի քաջ զինվոր, 
Մահվան լուրտ գուժեց սրտեր բյուրավոր, 
Ձեր թափած արյան կանչը թող ապրի դարեր, 
Ամեն հայի սրտում թող ծնի վրեժ:

----------


## karenmorm

> «Լծված տերերի շառաչուն կառքին՝
> Հռնդում եք դուք այդտեղ վայրահաչ.
> Ժանգոտած սուսեր ձեռքերիդ պահած՝
> Անկում եք կարդում իմ նոր աշխարքին:
> Օ, դո՛ւք, ողբալի պնակալեզնե՛ր,
> Բռնակալների մի հետին քուրջում
> Կծկըված՝ արդյոք կարո՞ղ եք տեսնել,
> Թե ինչո՛վ ենք մենք ապրում ու շնչում:
> Կարո՞ղ եք արդյոք ձեր դեղին ոգին,
> ...


ես հեչ է ասւմ եմ մի հատ ԳԵՎՈՐԳ ԱԲՈՎ անունով գրող կա բա տենաս են ինչեր ա գրել ետ շուն դաշնակների մասին ճարի կարդա, ես ել եմ մանգալիս հենց գտա խոստանւմ եմ դնեմ, նաև չեմ մոռացել Չարենցի անտիպների մասին դեռ փնտրում եմ չեմ հիշում որտեղ եմ կաևդացել, բայց քո քաղցր խաթեր համար գետնի տակից ել կգտնեմ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ես հեչ է ասւմ եմ մի հատ ԳԵՎՈՐԳ ԱԲՈՎ անունով գրող կա բա տենաս են ինչեր ա գրել ետ շուն դաշնակների մասին ճարի կարդա, ես ել եմ մանգալիս հենց գտա խոստանւմ եմ դնեմ, նաև չեմ մոռացել Չարենցի անտիպների մասին դեռ փնտրում եմ չեմ հիշում որտեղ եմ կաևդացել, բայց քո քաղցր խաթեր համար գետնի տակից ել կգտնեմ…


Չարենցը մեզ լրիվ դզում ա Կարեն ջան, Անդրանիկ Չելեբյանն էլ ("Անդրանիկ" կենսագրականով)

----------


## ministr

> Ընդհանրապես "ՑԵՂ" բառը օգտագործում էր Նժդեհը, որը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով հեռացավ հիմնական "ցեղող" կուսակցությունից: Խոսում ես հարյուրամյակներից ու տեղն եկած ժամանակ էլ անպայման նշում եք, թե դաշնակցությունը ինչքան հին կուսակցություն ա չէ? Բա էդքան ժամանակ ժողովրդին ցեղող ազգային գաղափարախոսություն ինչի չի ստեղծվել? Կարող ա էն հնչակյանները, ռամկավարները կարդում էին, ասում էին էս ինչ լավ բանա, ու ազգովի ցեղվում-փրկվում էինք: Թե ձեզնից հասնումա ճառ ասելը? Հա ու ԼՏՊ-ին արի հանգիստ թողնենք, ոչ էն պատճառով, որ իրա մոլի երկրպագուն եմ, այլ որ դա կարողա այս թեման կիլոմետրերով շեղի: Արի կենտրոնանանք Դաշնակցության վրա:





> տենց չի լինի մենակ են պատճառով որ եթե ուզում ես հասկանաս խնձորի համը ուրիշ խնձորել պիտի համտեսես տե չե չես իմանա վորն ա լավ


Էս որոշեցիր մի նախադասությանը անդրադառնալով` անտեսել բուն հարցս?
Չէ տենց չեղավ: Դե լուսավորի իմանանք...

----------


## Rammer

*Մոդերատորական: Գրառումը ջնջված է բաժնի մոդերատորի կողմից:*

----------


## Elmo

*karenmorm* ջան ես քո քաղաքական հայացքներն ու գեղագիտական ճաշակը հարգում եմ, բայց պոեզիայի ժամ չի էլի: Էդ բանաստեղծությունների համար ուզում ե՞ս առանձին թեմա բացենք: Բանաստեղծքություն ես տեղադրում, որը ոչ մի ֆորմատով բանավեճ, քննարկումներ ասածի մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Արի դու քննարկումներին մասնակցի քո մտքերով, իսկ ոսկե տողերն ու բանաստեծությունները կարանք գրականություն բաժնում տեղադրենք:

----------

Ariadna (26.05.2009), Kuk (26.05.2009), ministr (26.05.2009), Norton (27.05.2009), Ձայնալար (26.05.2009), Տրիբուն (26.05.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

*Մոդերատորական։ Թեմայից դուրս տրանսլիտով գրառումներն ու դրանց պատասխանները ջնջվել են։ Տրանսլիտով գրառումների հեղինակը ստացել է տուգանային միավորներ։*

----------

Elmo (26.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

_Ընդհանրապես "ՑԵՂ" բառը օգտագործում էր Նժդեհը, որը ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով հեռացավ հիմնական "ցեղող" կուսակցությունից: Խոսում ես հարյուրամյակներից ու տեղն եկած ժամանակ էլ անպայման նշում եք, թե դաշնակցությունը ինչքան հին կուսակցություն ա չէ? Բա էդքան ժամանակ ժողովրդին ցեղող ազգային գաղափարախոսություն ինչի չի ստեղծվել? Կարող ա էն հնչակյանները, ռամկավարները կարդում էին, ասում էին էս ինչ լավ բանա, ու ազգովի ցեղվում-փրկվում էինք: Թե ձեզնից հասնումա ճառ ասելը?_

----------


## ministr

Ու այս ամեն ինչին ավելացավ մի հարց էլ: Սարդարապատի հերոսամարտը ազգի ցեղվելու լավագույն օրինակներից ա: Հետևաբար ցեղող կուսակցությունը ինչի համար էր քոքից անտեսել դա? Չէ որ դա մեր ազգային, ՑԵՂԱՅԻՆ, հաղթանակներից մեկն էր:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին նվիրված գրառումները տեղափոխվել են Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործիչը թեմա*

----------


## karenmorm

> Հետևաբար ցեղող կուսակցությունը ինչի համար էր քոքից անտեսել դա? Չէ որ դա մեր ազգային, ՑԵՂԱՅԻՆ, հաղթանակներից մեկն էր:


 Մինիստր ջան հո ջուր պղտորելով չի, որ ետ օրը գաիր սարդարապատ կտեսնեիր քանի հազար դաշնակցական է հավաքվել այնտեղ ու տոնում ետ տոնը… հերիք ա բաներ ասա որ գոնե 10 տոկոս ճշտություն ունենա

----------


## ministr

Սերժն էլ էր գնացել... և? Ցեղելն ըտենց եք պատկերացնում? Պիկնիկներով ազգ չես ցեղի:

----------


## Սամվել

մենակ ասում են ու երազում.. ու դրանից բավարարվում են...

Արա դե գործ անելա պետք ... գործ ...

----------


## karenmorm

> Արա դե գործ անելա պետք ... գործ ...


 Սամվել ջան երազելն ել ա գործ ու ամեն լավ գործ երազելուց ա սկսվում մենք գօնե երազում ենք բա դւք ինչ եք անում մի բան արած կաք՞

----------


## murmushka

:Shok:  :Shok:  չէ հա
ինչ գործ՞

----------


## ministr

Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ դու ժամանակին կռվել ես, ապա մեր արածը քոնի համեմատ փոքրա:
Էս ինչ որ ասում ենք, քո դեմ չի Կարեն ջան, այլ էն հին կուսակցության, որ դեռ հրաշքով կանգունա մնում քո նման մարդկանց շնորհիվ: Դու քո իդեալին ես հավատում, ոչ թե ներկա կուսակցությանը, մենք էլ իդելական մոտեցում չունենք էդ կուսակցության նկատմամբ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամվել ջան երազելն ել ա գործ ու ամեն լավ գործ երազելուց ա սկսվում մենք գօնե երազում ենք բա դւք ինչ եք անում մի բան արած կաք՞





> Եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ դու ժամանակին կռվել ես, ապա մեր արածը քոնի համեմատ փոքրա:
> Էս ինչ որ ասում ենք, քո դեմ չի Կարեն ջան, այլ էն հին կուսակցության, որ դեռ հրաշքով կանգունա մնում քո նման մարդկանց շնորհիվ: Դու քո իդեալին ես հավատում, ոչ թե ներկա կուսակցությանը, մենք էլ իդելական մոտեցում չունենք էդ կուսակցության նկատմամբ:


Կարեն ջան դատելով էս վերևի գրառումից քո նկատմամբ հարգանքով լցվեցի... 

Իրականում քո դեմ բնականաբար բան չունեմ ... ու քո գրառումներին էլ ծանոթ չեմ որ ինչոր կարծիք ունենամ ...

Ես մենակ մի բան գիտեմ.. որ կա կուսակցություն որը իրա նախնիների գաղափարների վրա սփյուռքահայերին քցումա, իրականում խորը թքած ունի Դաշնակցության բուն գաղափարների վրա... Անձամբ ես Խորհրդարանականին աշխատել եմ դաշնակցության շտաբում ուղիղ 3 օր որից հետո խորը հիասթափություն ապրեցի նրանից որպես կուսակցություն ու նաև ամաչեցի որ քո թվարկած ազգային վեր գաղափարները կրող կուսակցության լիդերները հիմա ՀՀԿ-ի ու ԲՀԿ-ի հաստավիզներից մենակ անուններով են տարբերվում... 

Հասկանում ես լավ բան է երազելը երբ ու քո երազանքը իրականացնելու համար *ինչոր* բան ես անում.. Ես էլ եմ ժամանակին երազել ասել ունենամ էն մասնագիտությունը որը հիմա ունեմ.. ու դրա համար գիշերները չեմ քնել քննության եմ պարապել.. Երազել եմ հասնել էն աղջկան որին 5 տարի սիրել եմ ու հասել եմ.. 

Ցավոք Լավ արժանի Հայրենիք ունենալու երազանքին չեմ հասել դեռ.. բայց դե կարծում եմ դրան էլ կհասնենք.. եթե երազելուց բացի գոնե գործենք էլ ոչ թե 30անց անանիստի նման մենակ նստենք ու երազենք... 

Ուղակի ցավում եմ իրական դաշնակցության իրական գաղափարներին հավատացող մարդկանց... որովհետև  ցավոք ձեր ղեկավարությունը ձեզ մենակ որպես կայուն կուտ ուտող ընտրազանգված է նայում.. էտքան բան...

----------


## karenmorm

> Ուղակի ցավում եմ իրական դաշնակցության իրական գաղափարներին հավատացող մարդկանց... որովհետև ցավոք ձեր ղեկավարությունը ձեզ մենակ որպես կայուն կուտ ուտող ընտրազանգված է նայում.. էտքան բան...


 Սամվել ջան շատ եմ ուզւմ հավատամ որ աշխատել ես մեր շտաբում ու մոտիկից ծանոթացել դաշնակցության հետ բայց վերջին գրառումտ 
ցավոք ձեր ղեկավարությունը  փաստթրեն դու ետ տեսել ես, այ օրինակ ես 1990 թ. դաշնակցական եմ բայց դեռ դաշնակցական ղեկավար չեմ տեսել պատասղանատու շատ եմ տեսել բաըց ղեկավար՞  ապսուրդ ա հաստատ հիշում ես շտաբի վրա ՀՅԴ էր գրած…  :Smile:  մի ղնդրանք էլ սրանից հետո երբ մեկը կասի որ ինքը դաշնակցությունում ղեկավար ա կտաս իրա կորդինատները ու քո դեմը ըես եդ մարդուն անղեկ կսարքեմ այ դա կլինի գործ ես կատակ չեր…

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամվել ջան շատ եմ ուզւմ հավատամ որ աշխատել ես մեր շտաբում ու մոտիկից ծանոթացել դաշնակցության հետ բայց վերջին գրառումտ 
> ցավոք ձեր ղեկավարությունը  փաստթրեն դու ետ տեսել ես, այ օրինակ ես 1990 թ. դաշնակցական եմ բայց դեռ դաշնակցական ղեկավար չեմ տեսել պատասղանատու շատ եմ տեսել բաըց ղեկավար՞  ապսուրդ ա հաստատ հիշում ես շտաբի վրա ՀՅԴ էր գրած…  մի ղնդրանք էլ սրանից հետո երբ մեկը կասի որ ինքը դաշնակցությունում ղեկավար ա կտաս իրա կորդինատները ու քո դեմը ըես եդ մարդուն անղեկ կսարքեմ այ դա կլինի գործ ես կատակ չեր…


Ապեր Դավիթաշենում եմ աշխատել...

Շտաբի ղեկավարը ժողովրդին ձայն բերելու համար փող էր տալիս.. 
Բառիս բուն իմաստով...

Սրանից էն կոմ էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ...

Հիմա քեզ թվումա էտ շտաբի պետը էնքան կար որ ինքը իրանով տենց բան անե՞ր  :Xeloq:

----------

Ձայնալար (01.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Սրանից էն կոմ էլ ի՞նչ ասեմ...


 հեչ չեմ ուզում քեզ հավատամ քանի որ ես ֆորումային խոսակցություն ա ու ինչ ուզես կասես, ես ասում եմ կարաս ինձ տանես ետ մարդու մոտ ես հօ ուրիշ բան չեմ ասում գնանք երկուսով պատժենք թե ճիշտ ես

----------


## Elmo

> հեչ չեմ ուզում քեզ հավատամ քանի որ ես ֆորումային խոսակցություն ա ու ինչ ուզես կասես, ես ասում եմ կարաս ինձ տանես ետ մարդու մոտ ես հօ ուրիշ բան չեմ ասում գնանք երկուսով պատժենք թե ճիշտ ես


Ես էլ եմ հաստատում: Եղել ա նման բան: Ու առնվազն 2 հոգի էլ էս ֆոռումում ռեալ էդ գործընթացին ծանոթ ա:

----------


## karenmorm

> Ես էլ եմ հաստատում: Եղել ա նման բան: Ու առնվազն 2 հոգի էլ էս ֆոռումում ռեալ էդ գործընթացին ծանոթ ա:


 Ելմո ջան գիտես խի չեմ հավատում, որովհտև ՀՅԴ ենքան փակ ա որ ետ ձեր ֆանտազիաի բանը չի ու սկսած 1890 տվականից ՀՅԴ-ն ոչ մի անգամ գործ չի վստահել ««ու չի ել վստահի»» են մարդուն որը դաշնակցական չի մանավանդ որ հարցը ֆինասական բնույթ ունի

----------


## Elmo

> Ելմո ջան գիտես խի չեմ հավատում, որովհտև ՀՅԴ ենքան փակ ա որ ետ ձեր ֆանտազիաի բանը չի ու սկսած 1890 տվականից ՀՅԴ-ն ոչ մի անգամ գործ չի վստահել ««ու չի ել վստահի»» են մարդուն որը դաշնակցական չի մանավանդ որ հարցը ֆինասական բնույթ ունի


Դէ հիմա հո չե՞մ սկսելու իրեղեն ապացույցներ հավաքել, կամ մասնավոր հետախուզություն սկսել: Քեզ ասում եմ մի բան, որից տեղյակ եմ: 10 000 դրամ մեկ օրվա ձայնահավաքության համար: Գնա ու փակ կառույցի ղեկավարներից հարցրա: Նույնիսկ գինն եմ ասում, շտաբի տեղն եմ ասում՝ Դավթաշեն: Շատ ես իդեալականացնում եղբայր:

----------


## karenmorm

> 10 000 դրամ


 :Smile:  լավ ելի մի խնդցրա ուրիշ անիկդոտ չգիտես

----------


## Elmo

> լավ ելի մի խնդցրա ուրիշ անիկդոտ չգիտես


Ժխտելով աչքիս տեսածը՝ ժխտում ես ամբողջ կուսակցության հրապարակային գործողություններն ու արժանիքները: Եթե դու իմ աչքի տեսածը ասում էս «չի եղել», ուրեմն չեմ հավատում դաշնակցության և ոչ մի խոսքին, ոչ մի հայտարարությանը, ոչ մի արած գործին:

Նույնիսկ ՀՀԿ-ն որ ՀՀԿ ա բացահայտ իրա բաժանած փողի, ահաբեկումների, կեղծիքների մասին խոսում ա: Հա անում ա, բայց գոնե չի հրաժարվում, որ արել ա: Մի ժխտի մի բան, որը անձամբ եմ տեսել, մեկ ա իմ աչքերին քեզնից քիչ չեմ հավատում:

----------

Մարկիզ (01.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> մեկ ա իմ աչքերին քեզնից քիչ չեմ հավատում:


 բան չասեցի ուղակի ասում եմ գնանք պատժենք չեք ուզում

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բայց դաշնակները ո՜նց քաշվան: Տեղն էր իրենց… Այդպիսին է հայ ժողովրդի վերաբերմունքը հայաստանյան ավանդական, գաղափարներ ունեցող, սակայն ներկայումս պատեհապաշտ քաղաքականությամբ զբաղվող, ամեն կերպ իշխանական կերակրատաշտը ձգտող, իրենց իսկ գաղափարներին դավաճանող կուսակցության նկատմամբ:  Չորս տոկոս… :Jpit: … Ախք-ի կուսակցությունից քիչ… :Jpit: 

Ուշքի եկեք՛՛՛՛ դաշնակներ…  :Sad:

----------

Ձայնալար (01.06.2009), Սամվել (01.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> բան չասեցի ուղակի ասում եմ գնանք պատժենք չեք ուզում


Կարեն ջան ես ի՞նչ գործ ունեմ պատժեմ:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> բան չասեցի ուղակի ասում եմ գնանք պատժենք չեք ուզում


իրական կուսակցույունը ինքն ա գտնում ու պատժում կուսակցության պատիվը արատավորողներին, ստեղ ոչ մեկ միլիցա չի որ գործ հարուցի ու դաշնակ չի որ կուսակցությունից հեռացնի: Եթե մարդիկ ասում են տեսել են իրենց աչքով, ու դու ասում ես չեմ հավատում ու փոխանակ գնաս ինքդ «փակ» կուսակցությունում հարցերը պարզես, ասում ես եկեք ցուցյ տվեք: Ցույց տված պրծածա էլի, հիմա որ ուզենաս չես կարա հա երկու րոպեում պարզես ովա եղել շտաբի պետը նշված թվին նշված տեղում: լավ էլ կարող ես, բայց պետք է՞, արդյո՞ք...
հարցը հռետորական էր, պատասխան չեմ ակնկալում, պատասխանը գիտեմ...

----------


## karenmorm

> Կարեն ջան ես ի՞նչ գործ ունեմ պատժեմ:


 դե տենց եք անում ելի վոր բան դուրս չի գալիս ու ոչինչ չի փոխվում

----------


## karenmorm

> լավ էլ կարող ես, բայց պետք է՞, արդյո՞ք...


 իհարկե կարող եմ իսկ ով կասի հա տենց բան ա եղել  ես կարծում, որ ես դեպքում տղայա պետք որ ասի ես եմ ասում ինձ ես տվել կամ իմ քչքի դեմը սրան ես տվել

----------


## Rammer

> դե տենց եք անում ելի վոր բան դուրս չի գալիս ու ոչինչ չի փոխվում


Կարեն ով ինչ ասի դեմ ես ու չես համաձայնվում ոչ մեկի կարծիքի հետ, երբ նույնիսկ ակնհայտ, մեղմ եմ ասում որ ԵԼՄՕՆ չջնջի, ոչ իրատեսական պնդումներ ես անում...Որն է քո առաքելությունը նոր դաշնակցականիկներ այստեղից փախցնելը...Գոնե մեկ մեկ համաձայնվի որ մարդիկ մտածեն որ իմաստ ունի վիճել...

----------


## Elmo

> դե տենց եք անում ելի վոր բան դուրս չի գալիս ու ոչինչ չի փոխվում


Կարեն ջան պատժիչ խումբ ստեղծի, ծրագիր ու նպատակներ դիր, հանրությանը ծանոթացրու խմբի գործունեության մասին: Եթե ես կզգամ, որ քեզ գաղափարակից եմ, կզգամ, որ հետևիցդ պետք ա գամ՝ հաստատ կպատժենք: Թեկուզ երկուսով: Կամ ես էլ չգամ, մի ուրիշը կհամակրի, կգա: Սենց դուրս գանք գնանք ի՞նչ անենք: Ո՞նց պատժենք, ծեծե՞նք, ամորձատե՞նք, ամոթա՞նք տանք, գոռա՞նք վրեն, ինքնահրկիզվե՞նք, որ իրան վատ զգա....
ասում ես, ծրագիր առաջարկի: վիճակից դուրս գալու մի տարբերակ էլ դու առաջարկի: Անձամբ ինձ համար ավելի ցանկալի ա քո նման տղու հետևից գնամ, քան Լևոն պապիի, որ էս ամեն ինչի հեղինակն ու ստեղծողն ա:

----------


## Rammer

> քան Լևոն պապիի, որ էս ամեն ինչի հեղինակն ու ստեղծողն ա:


Էլմօ ջան էս ինչ կոմպլիմենտներ ես ասում Լևոնին..Ամեն ինչի ստեղծող`արարիչ... :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմօ ջան էս ինչ կոմպլիմենտներ ես ասում Լևոնին..Ամեն ինչի ստեղծող`արարիչ...


Դէ ի՞նչ անեմ: Մարդկանց թվում ա, որ ընդիմանում ես իրանց. կամ իրանց խոսքերով ասած «զոմբի լևոնական» ես, կամ «սերժանտ»: Հա, վերևի տողերին ի պատասխան ասեմ, որ չնայած Լևոնը ինքը ներողություն խնդրեց որ Քոչարյանին ու Սերժին Հայաստան ա բերել, բայց իրականում էդքան էլ տենց չի: Քոչարյանին հայաստան ա բերել ռուսաստանը: Ավելի ճիշտ Պուտինը: Նենց որ էդքան էլ արարիչ չի:

էլի թեմայից շեղվում ենք:

----------

Rammer (01.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> լավ ելի մի խնդցրա ուրիշ անիկդոտ չգիտես


Եղբայր իմ պատվական, այսուհետ քո` քննարկումներին մասնակցելն անիմաստ ա ադառնում: Մեկ ա` քո կարծիքին կես գրամ հակասող ուրիշ ոչ մի կարծիքի գոյության իրավունքը նույնիսկ չես ուզում ընդունել: Ըստ իմ անթրոպոմորֆաբանական համեստ դիտարկումների` քո գլխում այս պահին կան երկու կարծր գոյացություն: Առաջին` «Ես ճիշտ եմ, որովհետև ճիշտը ես եմ, ու դա է միակ ճշմարտությունը, հավիտյանս հավիտենից ամեն», ու երկրորդ` «Տես` առաջին կետը»: Լսելու ունակությունը լավ բան ա: Մարդը քեզ ասում ա` տեսել եմ, ոնց են փող ֆռռցնում, դու ասում ես` չի կարող տենց բան լինել: Եթե կանխավ համոզված ես, որ դիմացինիդ բոլոր ասածները սուտ են, ապա քյալլա տալու իմաստը էլ ո՞րն է: Դիմացինիդ հակառակը համոզե՞լը: Դու ո՞նց պիտի իրեն համոզես, որ ինքը էդքան բանը չի տեսել:

----------


## karenmorm

իմ նպատակը մեր մեջից թույնը հանելն ա որ մի քիչ մեղմ լինենք իրար հետ այ եթե ասես որ դաշնակցական Աղվան Վարդանյանը կաշառակեր եր կարողա ասեմ սուտ ես ասում ու դա ել ա պատահում մեր մոտ օրինակ Վանում դավաճան Դավոն ծախեց զենքրի պահեստի տեղը հիմա նրան ոչմեկ չի հիշում չեն հիշելու նաև Աղվանին սրանք գալու են ու գնան, ասելս ա եթե աղվանը վատն ա ասեք ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑԱԿԱՆ ԱՂՎԱՆԸ ՎԱՏՆ Ա ոչ թե դաշնակցությունը եսքան ղոսում ենք երբեվե ասել եմ ՀՀՇ -ն վատնա, ասել եմ Բլեյանը թուլամորթ օտարամոլ ա ԼՏՊ ծախու տականք,  սակաըն ՀՀՇ ում կամ Կոնգրեսում բազում մարդիկ կան որոնց ըես հարգում եմ ու երբեք նրանց չեմ վիրավորի ընդհանրացնելով նշացներիս հետ: իսկ հիմա  ասեմ ինչ անենք՝ 1000 տարի խավարը անիծելու տեղը մի հատ մոմ վառենք:

----------

Lion (01.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Դու ո՞նց պիտի իրեն համոզես, որ ինքը էդքան բանը չի տեսել:


 ըես ասել ել չի եղել ՞՞՞՞՞ իմ ասածը հետևյալն ա որ ասել ամեն ինչ կարելի ա սակայն դա մնում ա մենակ ասելու կարգավիճակում ու չի համարվում որ ճիշտ ա քանի դեռ չի ապացուցվել

----------


## Հայկօ

> ըես ասել ել չի եղել ՞՞՞՞՞ իմ ասածը հետևյալն ա որ ասել ամեն ինչ կարելի ա սակայն դա մնում ա մենակ ասելու կարգավիճակում ու չի համարվում որ ճիշտ ա քանի դեռ չի ապացուցվել


Քո` մարտի մեկին ավտոբուս բրթելն ու ժողովրդի մեջ մայր Թերեզա աշխատող դաշնակներն էլ են «մենակ ասելու կարգավիճակում», ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ժողովուրդ էս աշխարհի ետևում էնքան բան ա կատարվում, էնքան խաղեր ա գնում, որ ոչ մեկս էլ տեղյակ չենք, համոզված եմ ֆորումում տենց մարդ էլ չկա, բայց արի ու տես, որ էս ֆորումցիները, ինչպես մեր տաքսիստների գերակշռող մասը, ամեն ինչ գիտեն:
Ուզում ես իմանալ, թե որն է այս աշխարհի իրականությունը, մտիր Դար ակումբ, եվ դու կիմանաս ամեն ինչ... :Smile: 
Էլ չեմ ասում Դաշնակցականների հարցն ամբողջովին այստեղ լուսաբանված է և բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները հստակ տրված:
Օմար Խայամին մի հատ լավ խոսք ունի, բառացի չեմ հիշում, բայց կասեմ...
Մարդկանց տեսակ կա, որ նման են թմբուկին;
Ներսից դատարկ, բայց լավ խոսել գիտեն ամեն ինչի մասին;
Բավական է մի անունով մարդ ի հայտ գա;
Եվ նրանք գլուխները կախ կենթարկվեն վերջինիս ամեն մի խոսքին:
Եվ մի բան էլ ասեմ, ֆորումում գերակշռող մասը ԼՊՏի կողմնակից է, և ցավոք սրտի, նրանցից շատերին բնորոշ է կծու խոսքերը, էթիկական սահմանների հաճախակի խախտումները, ինչը և կատարվում է բոլորիս կողմից շատ "սիրված" Հայկական Ժամանակ թերթում, ... այս ամենը պատճառ է հանդիսանում, որ շատ մարդիկ, որոնք դեմ են ԼՊՏ-ին կամ այլախոհ են, լքում են այս ֆորումը, իսկ արդյունքում, ֆորումցիներին թվում է, թե իրենք գերակշռող են համայն ժողովրդի շրջանակներում, խաբվելով ֆորումի լոկալ մթնոլորտին:
Հարգելիներս, եկեք նախ հիշենք, որ բոլորս էլ հայ ենք, և հիշենք թե ինչ է նշանակում լինել հայ, իսկ դրա համար, կարծում եմ, բավական է վերըթերցել ասենք Սասունցի Դավիթ էպոսը...
Կարծում եմ ժողովուրդին այնքան խելք ունի, որ թույլ չի տա, որ թշնամությունն ու միմյանց հանդեպ անարգալից վերաբերմունքը ղեկավարիկների միջև անցնի ժողովրդի մեջ,... բավական է... ուշքի եկեք.... այսպես որ շարունակվի, էս լավ կայացած ֆորումից բորբոսի հոտ կփչի...

----------


## Սամվել

> ըես ասել ել չի եղել ՞՞՞՞՞ իմ ասածը հետևյալն ա որ ասել ամեն ինչ կարելի ա սակայն դա մնում ա մենակ ասելու կարգավիճակում ու չի համարվում որ ճիշտ ա քանի դեռ չի ապացուցվել


Ապեր ոչմեկին ինչոր բան ապացուցելու կարիք չունեմ...

Գիտեմ որ մարդիկ ներկայացնում էին ցուցակ ինչոր գումարի դիմաց.. ինչոր մարդկանց տվյալներով ու հետո ընտրության օրը տանում էին էդ մարդկանց ընտրության ու ընտրատեղամասի մոտ ներկայացնում Դաշնակցության մարդուն... ու էդ մարդը ներկա էր դնում...

Այսինքն ոչթե մանրանում էին ամեն մեկին 5000 տալիս այլ ասենք մեկին տաիս էին 50.000 որ իրա 10 ծանոթներին համոզի/խնդրի/պարտադրի ընտրել դաշնակներին...

Ու գիտեմ որ էտ շտաբի պետը հաստատ չէր կարա ինքնագլուխ տենց բաներ աներ... 

Հիմա դու ասա չեմ հավատում.. ես էլ կասեմ որ թքած ունեմ դու հավատում ես թե չէ.. 

Անուններ տալու կարիք չունեմ որովհետև կամակատարիներին պատժելով նույնիսկ հարցը չես փոխի...

Հարցը էնա որ դաշնակցությունը զբաղվումա գործ անելու իմիտացիայով.. այսինքն ստեղի ժողովուրդը կուտը էլ չեն ուտում յանիմ դաշնակները նենց բեսմանթ Հայաստանի դարդն են... Սփյուռքում վիճակին ծանոթ չեմ...

Բայց դե փաստը մնումա փաստ որ իմ ու էլի իմ նման 96 % աչքում չկա Դաշնակցության նկատմամբ որևէ կաթիլ հավատ...

----------


## karenmorm

> Քո` մարտի մեկին ավտոբուս բրթելն ու ժողովրդի մեջ մայր Թերեզա աշխատող դաշնակներն էլ են «մենակ ասելու կարգավիճակում»,


 լավ ելի ասում եմ մարդկանց անուներ որ դշնակցական չեն կօնգրեսական են ու ով կասկացում ա կարա ճշտի

----------


## Հայկօ

Լավ, ես գնացի Մատենադարանի մոտ` բողոքելու երեկվա ու ոչ միայն երեկվա անննննասունությունների դեմ: Դու հիմա որոշի` երեկ ինչ-որ վատ բան եղե՞լ ա, թե՞ ոչ, եթե եղել ա, դա քեզ ձեռք ա՞ տալիս, թե՞ ոչ, եթե ձեռք չի տալիս, դու էնքան համարձակություն կունենա՞ս, որ առանց Բյուրօի աստվածային հրամանի ուրիշ մարդկանց մոտ բարձրաձայն ասես էդ մասին, թե՞ ոչ: Դաշնակցության է՜ն էն էն թուրքի արյունով գրված կոդեքսի մեջ ինչ-որ տեղ նշված ա՞, օրինակ, որ հանուն ազգափրկիչ գաղափարների կարելի ու գովելի ա թռնել ու քացով խփել կնոջ փորին: Կամ` հայ սպանել:

----------


## karenmorm

Լավ, ես գնացի Մատենադարանի մոտ` բողոքելու երեկվա ու ոչ միայն երեկվա անննննասունությունների դեմ: դու գնա բաըց երբ տեսնես թիվ 3 դպրոցում եղած ձեր անդամներին չմոռանաս հարցնել իրանք բողոքում են երեկվա օրից թե չե կարաք իմ մասին ել հարցնեք 
Կարեն Մարտիրոսյան ա անունս ՀՅԴ -ի վստահված անձ ու եթե իրանք կունենան պատճառ բողոքելու ես պատրաստեմ ՀՅԴ-ից դուրս գալու

----------

Lion (01.06.2009), Լեռնցի (01.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Կարեն Մարտիրոսյան ա անունս ՀՅԴ -ի վստահված անձ ու եթե իրանք կունենան պատճառ բողոքելու ես պատրաստեմ ՀՅԴ-ից դուրս գալու


Քո ցավն էլ տանենք, ես չէի էլ կասկածում որ տենց կարգին արդար տղա ես  :Smile:

----------

Հայկօ (01.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Քո ցավն էլ տանենք,


 ետ միքիչ զոռ կլինի :Smile:

----------


## ministr

> իմ նպատակը մեր մեջից թույնը հանելն ա որ մի քիչ մեղմ լինենք իրար հետ *այ եթե ասես որ դաշնակցական Աղվան Վարդանյանը կաշառակեր եր կարողա ասեմ սուտ ես ասում* ու դա ել ա պատահում մեր մոտ օրինակ Վանում դավաճան Դավոն ծախեց զենքրի պահեստի տեղը հիմա նրան ոչմեկ չի հիշում չեն հիշելու նաև Աղվանին սրանք գալու են ու գնան, ասելս ա եթե աղվանը վատն ա ասեք ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑԱԿԱՆ ԱՂՎԱՆԸ ՎԱՏՆ Ա ոչ թե դաշնակցությունը եսքան ղոսում ենք երբեվե ասել եմ ՀՀՇ -ն վատնա, ասել եմ Բլեյանը թուլամորթ օտարամոլ ա ԼՏՊ ծախու տականք,  սակաըն ՀՀՇ ում կամ Կոնգրեսում բազում մարդիկ կան որոնց ըես հարգում եմ ու երբեք նրանց չեմ վիրավորի ընդհանրացնելով նշացներիս հետ: իսկ հիմա  ասեմ ինչ անենք՝ 1000 տարի խավարը անիծելու տեղը մի հատ մոմ վառենք:


Համե? Կարեն ջան բա էդ Աղվանի դաչեն երկնքից թափված մանանայովա սարքվել???
Մեկ էլ Լոքյաննա չէ ազնվության մարմնացում, կամ ընկեր Վահանը, կամ Հրանտը... հը?

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ժողովուրդ էս աշխարհի ետևում էնքան բան ա կատարվում, էնքան խաղեր ա գնում, որ ոչ մեկս էլ տեղյակ չենք, համոզված եմ ֆորումում տենց մարդ էլ չկա, բայց արի ու տես, որ էս ֆորումցիները, ինչպես մեր տաքսիստները, ամեն ինչ գիտեն:
> Ուզում ես իմանալ, թե որն է այս աշխարհի իրականությունը, մտիր Դար ակումբ, եվ դու կիմանաս ամեն ինչ...
> Էլ չեմ ասում Դաշնակցականների հարցն ամբողջովին այստեղ լուսաբանված է և բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները հստակ տրված:
> Օմար Խայամին մի հատ լավ խոսք ունի, բառացի չեմ հիշում, բայց կասեմ...
> Մարդկանց տեսակ կա, որ նման են թմբուկին;
> Ներսից դատարկ, բայց լավ խոսել գիտեն ամեն ինչի մասին;
> Բավական է մի անունով մարդ ի հայտ գա;
> Եվ նրանք գլուխները կախ կենթարկվեն վերջինիս ամեն մի խոսքին:
> Եվ մի բան էլ ասեմ, ֆորումում գերակշռող մասը ԼՊՏի կողմնակից է, և ցավոք սրտի, նրանցից շատերին բնորոշ է կծու խոսքերը, էթիկական սահմանների հաճախակի խախտումները, ինչը և կատարվում է բոլորիս կողմից շատ սիրված Հայկական Ժամանակ թերթում, ... այս ամենը պատճառ է հանդիսանում, որ շատ մարդիկ, որոնք դեմ են ԼՊՏ-ին կամ այլախոհ են, լքում են այս ֆորումը, իսկ արդյունքում, ֆորումցիներին թվում է, թե իրենք գերակշռող են համայն ժողովրդի շրջանակներում, խաբվելով ֆորումի լոկալ մթնոլորտին:
> ...


Ապեր, մոռացի էդ «ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակից» արտահայտությունը: Էսօրվա դրությամբ վերևները էն աստիճանի են հասցրել իրանց ներքևի չասեմ ինչերի «խումբը», որ բռնության, սպանության ու օրինախախտման դեմ պայքարող յուրաքանչյուր մարդու կպցնում են «ԼՏՊ-ական» յանիմ թե վիրավորական պիտակը: Բա հիմա ի՞նչ անենք, որ նենց ա ստացվել, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ մենակ հենց քո ասած լևոնականներն են խոսում, Հայկական Ժամանակն էլ քեզ նվեր, որ էրեկ էս էս էս բաներն ես եղել, ու ասում են, որ էդ ահավոր վատ ա: Մյուս ազատ մտածող ու սեփական կարծիքի տեր մարդիկ սաղ բերանները ջուր են առել նստել են, ոնց որ իրանք էդ ծեծված կանանց ու աղջիկների տարիքի մայրեր ու քույրեր չունեն, էդ սպանված մարդիկ էլ հե՜չ կապ չունեն Հայաստանի հետ, մադագասկարցի են: Եղբայր ջան, դու մի՛ եղիր լևոնական, զարհուրի մութուցուրտից ու սրտանց հավատա Ղարաբաղի ծախվելու լեգենդին, բայց դու է՛լ ասա ճշմարտությունը, այն է` որ երեկ քաղաքով մեկ ինչ հայվանություն ասես կատարվել ա, ու դրա մեղավորը էս ժողովրդի մի մասին ստրկացրած պահող մի բուռ անհաջող աբորտի հետևանքներ են:

Հերի՛ք ա, է՛լի, ճիշտը առանց վախենալու ասողին ինչ-ինչ տաթոյական պիտակներ կպցնեք: Մարդ էդքան հայլուրի զոհ չի լինի, ուղեղ ունեք, աչք ունեք, նայեք ու մտածեք: Աչքներիդ առաջ քաղաքի մեջտեղում տասը հոգի սպանում են` ոչ մի ռեակցիա: Ծեծում, ջարդում, փողով առնում են սաղին, ոչ մի ռեակցիա: Կլպում են, գրպաններդ դատարկում են ամեն հարմար ու անհարմար առիթով, ոչ մի ռեակցիա: Խոտեր, բույսեր, ոչ թե մարդիկ: Վաղը մյուս օրը սխալ մարդու ավտոյի դեմից փողոցը անցնելու համար կկոխեն ջիպի տակ, էլի ձեզ կմեղադրեք. «էշ էի, անցա, ոնց որ չգիտեի` ինչ ա լինելու»: Այ տենց էլ կզած կապրեք, կզած ու ամոթով կգիտակցեք ձեր մեջ, որ վախկոտ եք, էնքան դուխ չկա մեջներդ, որ կարանաք նայեք ճշտին ու տեսնել, այ տենց չոքած էլ կմեռնեք ու մատներդ մատներիդ չեք խփի, որ ձեր բալեքն էլ մի օր հանկարծ տենց մի ջպի տակ չհայտնվեն: «Բա տենց էլ պիտի լիներ», չէ՞: Ապռավդանի եք գտել: Ստրուկներ, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան:

Գրածիս երկրորդ մասը կոնկրետ ոչ ոքի չէր վերաբերվում, կոնկրետ հասցեատեր չուներ, այլ փորձ էր` նկարագրելու էսօր ապրող ու շնչող որոշ երկոտանիների: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում է, որ ինքն ընկնում է նկարագրածս կատեգորիայի մեջ, և վիրավորվում է, կարող է պատասխան պահանջել, կտամ:

----------

Բիձա (19.07.2009)

----------


## ministr

> լավ ելի մի խնդցրա ուրիշ անիկդոտ չգիտես


Կարեն ջան դեմ չես եթե մի քիչ խնդացնեմ>?  :Smile: 



_«Առավոտ» եւ «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» թերթերի արտահաստիքային ֆոտոթղթակից եւ լրագրող Գագիկ Շամշյանը երեկ, մինչ Ազատության հրապարակում կսկսվեր ՀՀ նախագահի թեկնածու Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի նախընտրական հանրահավաքը՝ ականատես եղավ հետեւյալ միջադեպին: Մի քաղաքացի մոտեցավ ՀՅԴ բյուրոյի ներկայացուցիչ Հրանտ Մարգարյանին եւ ասաց. «Մի ավտոբուս նաֆար եմ բերել՝ մի քիչ փող տուր»: Հրանտ Մարգարյանը այդ քաղաքացուն մեկնեց 10 հազար դրամ, բայց քաղաքացին նեղացավ, թե՝ այս ի՞նչ ես տալիս, ձեռքդ լիքը 20 հազար դրամ է: Եվ նրանից ստացավ երկու 20 հազարանոց, ինչը եւ արձանագրված է Գագիկ Շամշյանի արած լուսանկարում_

http://new.aravot.am/am/home/archive/0/view/2008-02-09

----------

Elmo (02.06.2009), Enigmatic (01.06.2009), Norton (01.06.2009), Սամվել (01.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Համե? Կարեն ջան բա էդ Աղվանի դաչեն երկնքից թափված մանանայովա սարքվել???
> Մեկ էլ Լոքյաննա չէ ազնվության մարմնացում, կամ ընկեր Վահանը, կամ Հրանտը... հը?


այ Մինիստր յան ել հուպ ես տալի ըես ասել եմ լավն են ասել եմ մի հատ ձեռտ դիր սրտիտ ասա մեջների լավը համեստը տօ մի 10 գլուղ բարձրը իրանք չեն՞ լավ ելի հո տառերից կախվելով չի

----------


## Հայկօ

> այ Մինիստր յան ել հուպ ես տալի ըես ասել եմ լավն են ասել եմ մի հատ ձեռտ դիր սրտիտ ասա մեջների լավը համեստը տօ մի 10 գլուղ բարձրը իրանք չեն՞ լավ ելի հո տառերից կախվելով չի


Չէ, իրանք չեն: Ձեռս սրտիս դրած ասում եմ: Կարամ երդվեմ էլ: Մեջների լավը, օրինակ, ակումբցի էն մի քանի անդամներն էին, որ երեկ առանց որևէ շահի գնացել ու դոշ էին տալիս իշխանական եզերի դեմ` հանուն արդարության:

----------


## ministr

Ապեր, ես էլ լինեի շատ հնարավոր ա որ ես ել անեի: Դրա համար ասածս ինչա արի չիդեալականացնենք: Ու հեռակա ոչ մեկի մեղքերը չմաքրենք: Արել են, կերել են: Ով լիներ որ չաներ:

----------


## karenmorm

այ ախպեր բա ասում ես մերօնք վատն են տենոըմ ես ով փող ա ուզւմ տալիս են սրանից ել լավ բան հա ի դեպ որ իմանայ դրանից լավ ուրախանում ես մի 2 հատ նկար կարայ նկարվեի մեկը որ գնացի փող վեկակ մաըիսի 28 - միջոցառման համար մեկ ել երեկվա Հանձնաժողովականների համար հաց առնելու համար մտոօվս ցհանցավ նկարվել հաջորդ անգամ կնկարվեմ

----------


## karenmorm

> Չէ, իրանք չեն: Ձեռս սրտիս դրած ասում եմ: Կարամ երդվեմ էլ:


 այ ցավտ տանեմ ըես Մինիստրների մեջից եմ ասում համեմատելով ՀՀԿ-ի ԲՀԿ-ի ու ՕԵԿ- հետ

----------


## ministr

Ես չեմ ուրախանում քեզ եմ ուրախացնում  :Smile: 
Այ ախպեր ջան ձերոնք ինչ դու հլա տես Հանրապետականը ինչ առատաձեռնա  :Jpit: ) Չեն էլ ուզում զոռովա տալիս  :Smile:  Հլա մի հատ էլ գազելով ֆռռացնումա  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> այ ցավտ տանեմ ըես Մինիստրների մեջից եմ ասում համեմատելով ՀՀԿ-ի ԲՀԿ-ի ու ՕԵԿ- հետ


Ապեր սկսենք նրանից որ Դաշնակցությունը իրանց հետ կոալիցիայի մեջա եղել.. Այսինքն համահանցակիցա Հայաստանը բռնագրավելու հարցում

----------


## karenmorm

> Այսինքն համահանցակիցա Հայաստանը բռնագրավելու հարցում


արյաաաաաաաաա բայց ինչ դաժաննեք կբզկտեիք չե որ հնարավորություն լիներ

----------


## Սամվել

> արյաաաաաաաաա բայց ինչ դաժաննեք կբզկտեիք չե որ հնարավորություն լիներ


Ապեր բա Բռնագրավելը էլ ո՞նցա լինում..պոզով պոչով..  :Shok:

----------


## karenmorm

> Ապեր բա Բռնագրավելը էլ ո՞նցա լինում..պոզով պոչով..


 Չե լինում ա օրինակ սենց հենց գալիս են, պատերազմական պայմաններու սկսում են սեփականաշնորհման ծրագիր ««ասենք , կարգին երկրներում պատերազմի սկսելուց հետո սեփականն են պետականացնում, մեր մոտ հակառակը»» այսինքն ԲՌՆԱԳՐԱՎԵՑԻՆ ու ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆԱՑՐԵՑԻՆ տվեցին ԳՌԶՕ պապիկին ասին դու տիրություն արա, Վանո Ձաձան կհսկի, Բլեյանը պայմանագրերը կկապի եղբայրություն քարոզելով, Ստամբոլցյանը դրսից եկածը ինչը դեռ չենք բռնագրավել կբռագրավի Գթության պահեստնեում կպահի, Հակոբյան Սմբատն ել ետ կցախի ու իրան մի հատ սպիտակ Ջիպ կառնի ««ի դեպ ետ առաջին ջիպն էր եթե հիշում եք, որն էլ զարկ տվեց Ջիպաքշությանն ու Բռնագռավության մեծ արշավին»» Ընենց որ Արմատները հեռուն են տանում հա իմիջայլոց վարակն ենքան ուժեղ եր որ վարակվեցին նաև շատ Դաշնակցականներ ««մեր պարագայում մի մասին հեռացրել ենք մի մասին  կհեռացնենք»» դու մտացեք ինչ անեք

----------

Լեռնցի (02.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Չե լինում ա օրինակ սենց հենց գալիս են, պատերազմական պայմաններու սկսում են սեփականաշնորհման ծրագիր ««ասենք , կարգին երկրներում պատերազմի սկսելուց հետո սեփականն են պետականացնում, մեր մոտ հակառակը»» այսինքն ԲՌՆԱԳՐԱՎԵՑԻՆ ու ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆԱՑՐԵՑԻՆ տվեցին ԳՌԶՕ պապիկին ասին դու տիրություն արա, Վանո Ձաձան կհսկի, Բլեյանը պայմանագրերը կկապի եղբայրություն քարոզելով, Ստամբոլցյանը դրսից եկածը ինչը դեռ չենք բռնագրավել կբռագրավի Գթության պահեստնեում կպահի, Հակոբյան Սմբատն ել ետ կցախի ու իրան մի հատ սպիտակ Ջիպ կառնի ««ի դեպ ետ առաջին ջիպն էր եթե հիշում եք, որն էլ զարկ տվեց Ջիպաքշությանն ու Բռնագռավության մեծ արշավին»» Ընենց որ Արմատները հեռուն են տանում հա իմիջայլոց վարակն ենքան ուժեղ եր որ վարակվեցին նաև շատ Դաշնակցականներ ««մեր պարագայում մի մասին հեռացրել ենք մի մասին  կհեռացնենք»» դու մտացեք ինչ անեք


Ապեր Կապիտալիզմի մասին լսած կա՞ս  :Think:

----------


## karenmorm

> Ապեր Կապիտալիզմի մասին լսած կա՞ս


 մի քիչ խի որ՞

----------


## Սամվել

> մի քիչ խի որ՞


Զգացվումա որ մի քիչ.. դրա համար էլ սեփականաշնորհումը համարում ես վատ բան...  :Blush:  :Xeloq:  ..

Ապեր Կապիտալիզմի հիմքերա դրվել երկրում... էն նույն կապիտալիզմի ինչի հաշվին նորմալ երկրները երկիր են դառել.. իսկ էտ քո ասած պետականացումը կործանվելա վաղու՜ց... 

Մի քիչ տնտեսագիտությունից հետաքրքրվի նոր ստեղ վախեցած ոճով բաներ գրի.. թե չէ արդեն չգիտեմ նեռվայնանամ արտահայտած մտքի բթության վրա թե ծիծաղամ...  :Xeloq:

----------


## karenmorm

> Զգացվումա որ մի քիչ.. դրա համար էլ սեփականաշնորհումը համարում ես վատ բան...


 Սամ ջան չեմ ջոկում ես հայրեն չեմ գրում թե ինադու ես անում, ես ՀԱՏՈՒԿ նշում եմ պարտերազմական իչավիճակը, իսկ տնտեսագիտությունեից եթե ասեմ ելի ապուշություն էր նորը չշինելով մարդկանց չպատրաստելով ու չսովորացնելով կապիտալիստական կյանքին մի օրում Կօմունիստական բատրակին դարձնել կապիտալիստ եթե չգիտես ասեմ որ ռուսաստանւ 3 տարի ուշ սկսեց մեզանից ւ դեռ 100 տոկոս չի ավավտել  դեռ գըւղերում կօլխոզներ կան թե կաչծում ես մեզանից անխելք են

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան չեմ ջոկում ես հայրեն չեմ գրում թե ինադու ես անում, ես ՀԱՏՈՒԿ նշում եմ պարտերազմական իչավիճակը, իսկ տնտեսագիտությունեից եթե ասեմ ելի ապուշություն էր նորը չշինելով մարդկանց չպատրաստելով ու չսովորացնելով կապիտալիստական կյանքին մի օրում Կօմունիստական բատրակին դարձնել կապիտալիստ եթե չգիտես ասեմ որ ռուսաստանւ 3 տարի ուշ սկսեց մեզանից ւ դեռ 100 տոկոս չի ավավտել  դեռ գըւղերում կօլխոզներ կան թե կաչծում ես մեզանից անխելք են


Ապեր արի մեզ Ռուսաստանի հետ մի համեմատի...

Մենք ոչ Ռեսուրս ունենք ոչ փող որ մարդկանց ադապտացնելու ժամանակ տանք.. սկի նորմալ բաց սահման չենք ունեցել.. լավ էլի...

ԻՆչ 3-4 տարու մասինա խոսքը.. ո՞վ էր պահելու էդ մարդկանց...

Կապիտալիզմին անցնելը ոչ թե եղելա Լևոնի քմահաճույքով այլ կյանքնա տենց ստիպել ապեր... սպասելու ժամանակ չի եղել..

----------


## karenmorm

> Կապիտալիզմին անցնելը ոչ թե եղելա Լևոնի քմահաճույքով այլ կյանքնա տենց ստիպել ապեր... սպասելու ժամանակ չի եղել..


 այսինքն կյանքը ստիպեց վանոյին որ մեր շենքի տակի գաստռոնոմը խլի բիգիօ սարքի, գռզոն ել ստիպված կոպեկներով առավ բոլոր կարգին գործարանները, ետ անտեր կըանք որ չստիպեր բուռնաշը հո էշ չեր ստադիոնն առներ, կամ ել են խուճուճ ռամբուլը որ իրան տնտեսագետի տեղ եր դրել ու տելեվիզրով ասում եր օվ ա տեսել մարդ երկու ձու ուտի, կապիտալիզմը քարոզելով բոցավառված վանոն սերյալների դերասաններ եր բերում, որ ««հայաստանը դաշնակների ճիրանում»» վերնագրով սերյալ հանի, լևոննել ասի դէ մի բան արեք սոլլա գնացեք իրարից պարտք մաքրտք վեկալեք ապրեք կամ ել տան խռուստալից բաժակները են սովետի ժամանակ որ առել դարսել եք՝ հո կապիտալիզմի դարաշրջանում չեք օգտագործելու տարեք ծախեք վերնիսաժում որ առիթ լինի ետ ել սեփականաշնորհելու, տենց զբաղվեք մինչև մենք հասցնենք ես անտեր կյանքի ստիպած արհավիրքին դիմանանք

----------

Dragon (02.06.2009), Լեռնցի (02.06.2009)

----------


## Bodyguard

Տրամաբանակա՝ն է արդյոք ինքնակամ հրաժարվել 25 ից ավել պաշտոններից, դուրս գալ կոալիցիայից,  եվ մի քանի օր անց սկսել, կամ շարունակել պայքար քաղաքապետի պաշտոնի համար:

----------


## ministr

Իսկ ինչու ոչ?

----------


## Bodyguard

Էտպես եղավ, տրամաբանությունն ու՝ր է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տրամաբանակա՝ն է արդյոք ինքնակամ հրաժարվել 25 ից ավել պաշտոններից, դուրս գալ կոալիցիայից,  եվ մի քանի օր անց սկսել, կամ շարունակել պայքար քաղաքապետի պաշտոնի համար:


տրամաբանական է էն իմաստով որ իրենք իրենց արժեքը կորցնում են ՕԵԿ-ի պես եթե մնան… ՕԵԿ-ից սկի դիակ էլ չի, ստվեր ա, հիշողություն… պաշտոնը պահեին դեմքն էին կորցնելու ոնց որ ՕԵԿ-ը, ԲՀԿ-ն

----------


## ministr

Էդ պաշտոնը հո իշխանության հոր տան սեփականությունը չի: Տվյալ դեպքում կարելի էր և իշխանություն (այսպես ասած) չլինելով ներկայություն ապահովել ավագանիում և քաղաքապետարանում: Դա կոալիցիայի հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ

Հ. Գ. Դաշնակցության շարքերը, թող զարմանալի չթվա, թերեւս Հայաստանում ընտրակեղծիքների դեմ պայքարի միակ հուսալի, կամ ավելի ճիշտ ամենահուսալի ռեսուրսն են: Բայց դժբախտաբար այդ շարքերի կազմակերպվածությունն ու կարգապահությունը նրանց թույլ չեն տալիս “թռնել” լիդերների գլխից վեր եւ այդ հիանալի, ազնիվ ու նվիրված շարքերը դառնում են լիդերների *անազնիվ քաղաքականության զոհ:*

Լրագիր

----------

Dragon (02.06.2009), Սամվել (02.06.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ապեր, մոռացի էդ «ԼՏՊ-ի կողմնակից» արտահայտությունը: Էսօրվա դրությամբ վերևները էն աստիճանի են հասցրել իրանց ներքևի չասեմ ինչերի «խումբը», որ բռնության, սպանության ու օրինախախտման դեմ պայքարող յուրաքանչյուր մարդու կպցնում են «ԼՏՊ-ական» յանիմ թե վիրավորական պիտակը: Բա հիմա ի՞նչ անենք, որ նենց ա ստացվել, որ էսօրվա դրությամբ մենակ հենց քո ասած լևոնականներն են խոսում, Հայկական Ժամանակն էլ քեզ նվեր, որ էրեկ էս էս էս բաներն ես եղել, ու ասում են, որ էդ ահավոր վատ ա: Մյուս ազատ մտածող ու սեփական կարծիքի տեր մարդիկ սաղ բերանները ջուր են առել նստել են, ոնց որ իրանք էդ ծեծված կանանց ու աղջիկների տարիքի մայրեր ու քույրեր չունեն, էդ սպանված մարդիկ էլ հե՜չ կապ չունեն Հայաստանի հետ, մադագասկարցի են: Եղբայր ջան, դու մի՛ եղիր լևոնական, զարհուրի մութուցուրտից ու սրտանց հավատա Ղարաբաղի ծախվելու լեգենդին, բայց դու է՛լ ասա ճշմարտությունը, այն է` որ երեկ քաղաքով մեկ ինչ հայվանություն ասես կատարվել ա, ու դրա մեղավորը էս ժողովրդի մի մասին ստրկացրած պահող մի բուռ անհաջող աբորտի հետևանքներ են:
> 
> Հերի՛ք ա, է՛լի, ճիշտը առանց վախենալու ասողին ինչ-ինչ տաթոյական պիտակներ կպցնեք: Մարդ էդքան հայլուրի զոհ չի լինի, ուղեղ ունեք, աչք ունեք, նայեք ու մտածեք: Աչքներիդ առաջ քաղաքի մեջտեղում տասը հոգի սպանում են` ոչ մի ռեակցիա: Ծեծում, ջարդում, փողով առնում են սաղին, ոչ մի ռեակցիա: Կլպում են, գրպաններդ դատարկում են ամեն հարմար ու անհարմար առիթով, ոչ մի ռեակցիա: Խոտեր, բույսեր, ոչ թե մարդիկ: Վաղը մյուս օրը սխալ մարդու ավտոյի դեմից փողոցը անցնելու համար կկոխեն ջիպի տակ, էլի ձեզ կմեղադրեք. «էշ էի, անցա, ոնց որ չգիտեի` ինչ ա լինելու»: Այ տենց էլ կզած կապրեք, կզած ու ամոթով կգիտակցեք ձեր մեջ, որ վախկոտ եք, էնքան դուխ չկա մեջներդ, որ կարանաք նայեք ճշտին ու տեսնել, այ տենց չոքած էլ կմեռնեք ու մատներդ մատներիդ չեք խփի, որ ձեր բալեքն էլ մի օր հանկարծ տենց մի ջպի տակ չհայտնվեն: «Բա տենց էլ պիտի լիներ», չէ՞: Ապռավդանի եք գտել: Ստրուկներ, ուրիշ ոչ մի բան:
> 
> Գրածիս երկրորդ մասը կոնկրետ ոչ ոքի չէր վերաբերվում, կոնկրետ հասցեատեր չուներ, այլ փորձ էր` նկարագրելու էսօր ապրող ու շնչող որոշ երկոտանիների: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում է, որ ինքն ընկնում է նկարագրածս կատեգորիայի մեջ, և վիրավորվում է, կարող է պատասխան պահանջել, կտամ:


Ախպեր ջան հետո ասում ես մի ասա, էնքան երկար բարակ գրել էի, դու էլ մթոմ գրածիցս մեջբերում ես արել, մենակ էն դարձվածը գրեիր, որին որ մեջբերել ես, թե չէ ինչ իմաստ ուներ էնքան գրածս... ու հետաքրքիր է, եթե ես էդ դարձվածը չօգտագործեի, ինչից պիտի մեջբերում անեիր: Իրականում ես ԼՊՏ-ի կողմնակից ասելով, ոչ ցանկանում եմ վիրավորել ինչ որ մեկին, ոչ էլ որևէ մի այլ բան, դա սովորական հայերենով գրված արտահայտություն է, որ նշանակում է, այն մարդիկ, որոնք սատարում են նրան: Իսկ մնացած էն երկար բարակ գրածդ, հավանաբար copy ես արել ակումբի որևէ էջից, դե մեռանք էդ ամեն ինչը կարդալով,... պայքարելու համար պարտադիր չէ գնալ ու գոռգոռալ ու մի հատ էլ ապտակ ստանալ, ու նորից հետևից գոռալ, թե ապտակում են... հազար ու մի լուրջ մարդ կա, որ պայքարում է, ու ավելի արդյունավետ ու հեռանկարային... որոնց տեղն էլ ընդհանրապես չգիտեք: Արդյունավետ, որովհետև նրանց պայքարի ընթացքում, ոչ մի ընդհարում չի լինում, ոչ մի մարդ չի մեռնում, ոչ մի պառակտում տեղի չի ունենում, այսիքն վնասի տոկոսը շատ ցածր է...իսկ էս մի դեպքում, իհարկե դրական ընթացքներ կան, բայց եկեք համաձայնվեք, որ բացասական էլ կա...իսկ իմ նախկին գրառումը չկրկնելու համար, մի հատ խնդրում եմ նորից կարդա այն, որովհետև ես լրիվ այլ բան էի ցանկանում ասել :Smile: 
Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար:
Եկեք փրկենք ֆորումը կործանումից: :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ………... *հազար ու մի լուրջ մարդ կա, որ պայքարում է, ու ավելի արդյունավետ ու հեռանկարային... որոնց տեղն էլ ընդհանրապես չգիտեք*: Արդյունավետ, որովհետև նրանց պայքարի ընթացքում, ոչ մի ընդհարում չի լինում, ոչ մի մարդ չի մեռնում, ոչ մի պառակտում տեղի չի ունենում, այսիքն վնասի տոկոսը շատ ցածր է...………


ակամայից հիշեցի մեր դասական ստեղծագործություններից մեկը…երեք պառավ, երկուսը մեռած մեկի բերանումն էլ իսկի շունչ չկա…

----------

Սամվել (02.06.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Եկեք փրկենք ֆորումը կործանումից:


Ակումբը չի կործանվում

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հազար ու մի լուրջ մարդ կա, որ պայքարում է, ու ավելի արդյունավետ ու հեռանկարային... որոնց տեղն էլ ընդհանրապես չգիտեք


Էս ինչ մի հատ կոնսպիրացված պայքարա Տուրո ջան: Մի հատ կիսվի, բացվի: Կարող ա մարդ ես, մենք էլ ուզում տենց պայքար ենք - համ պայքարենք, համ մարդ տեղներս չիմանա, համ էլ չիմանան թե ոնց ենք պայքարում:

----------

murmushka (02.06.2009), Երվանդ (02.06.2009), Սամվել (02.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս ինչ մի հատ կոնսպիրացված պայքարա Տուրո ջան: Մի հատ կիսվի, բացվի: Կարող ա մարդ ես, մենք էլ ուզում տենց պայքար ենք - համ պայքարենք, համ մարդ տեղներս չիմանա, համ էլ չիմանան թե ոնց ենք պայքարում:


աստծո պես անճանաչելի, անիմանալի ու անհասանելի… ուրիշ խոսքով ասած՝ "ոչինչ"

----------

murmushka (02.06.2009), Rammer (02.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ախպեր ջան հետո ասում ես մի ասա, էնքան երկար բարակ գրել էի, դու էլ մթոմ գրածիցս մեջբերում ես արել, մենակ էն դարձվածը գրեիր, որին որ մեջբերել ես, թե չէ ինչ իմաստ ուներ էնքան գրածս... ու հետաքրքիր է, եթե ես էդ դարձվածը չօգտագործեի, ինչից պիտի մեջբերում անեիր: Իրականում ես ԼՊՏ-ի կողմնակից ասելով, ոչ ցանկանում եմ վիրավորել ինչ որ մեկին, ոչ էլ որևէ մի այլ բան, դա սովորական հայերենով գրված արտահայտություն է, որ նշանակում է, այն մարդիկ, որոնք սատարում են նրան: Իսկ մնացած էն երկար բարակ գրածդ, հավանաբար copy ես արել ակումբի որևէ էջից, դե մեռանք էդ ամեն ինչը կարդալով,... պայքարելու համար պարտադիր չէ գնալ ու գոռգոռալ ու մի հատ էլ ապտակ ստանալ, ու նորից հետևից գոռալ, թե ապտակում են... *հազար ու մի լուրջ մարդ կա, որ պայքարում է, ու ավելի արդյունավետ ու հեռանկարային... որոնց տեղն էլ ընդհանրապես չգիտեք: Արդյունավետ, որովհետև նրանց պայքարի ընթացքում, ոչ մի ընդհարում չի լինում, ոչ մի մարդ չի մեռնում, ոչ մի պառակտում տեղի չի ունենում, այսիքն վնասի տոկոսը շատ ցածր է*...իսկ էս մի դեպքում, իհարկե դրական ընթացքներ կան, բայց եկեք համաձայնվեք, որ բացասական էլ կա...իսկ իմ նախկին գրառումը չկրկնելու համար, մի հատ խնդրում եմ նորից կարդա այն, որովհետև ես լրիվ այլ բան էի ցանկանում ասել
> Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար:
> Եկեք փրկենք ֆորումը կործանումից:


Էս կարողա՞ էն կառուցողական չընդդիմությունն ա՞ :Xeloq:  Էն nր աչքների դեմը Ղարաբաղի բմբուլները քամուն են տալիս, ձեն չկա, որ ցեղասպանությունն ուրանում են աչքների առաջ, էլի ձեն չկա, բայց հենց մի հատ ընտրություն ա դեմը երևում, սկսում են չհաջողված ընդդիմոթւյուն ձևանալ, տերերն էլ մի երկու տոկոս շպրտում են երեսներին, տենց պարգևատրվում, գնում կերակրատաշտի կողքը սսկված նստում են շակալների նման մինչև հաջորդ օգտագործվելը:

----------

Norton (02.06.2009), Rammer (02.06.2009), Սամվել (02.06.2009), Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ախպեր ջան հետո ասում ես մի ասա, էնքան երկար բարակ գրել էի, դու էլ մթոմ գրածիցս մեջբերում ես արել, մենակ էն դարձվածը գրեիր, որին որ մեջբերել ես, թե չէ ինչ իմաստ ուներ էնքան գրածս... ու հետաքրքիր է, եթե ես էդ դարձվածը չօգտագործեի, ինչից պիտի մեջբերում անեիր: Իրականում ես ԼՊՏ-ի կողմնակից ասելով, ոչ ցանկանում եմ վիրավորել ինչ որ մեկին, ոչ էլ որևէ մի այլ բան, դա սովորական հայերենով գրված արտահայտություն է, որ նշանակում է, այն մարդիկ, որոնք սատարում են նրան: Իսկ մնացած էն երկար բարակ գրածդ, հավանաբար copy ես արել ակումբի որևէ էջից, դե մեռանք էդ ամեն ինչը կարդալով,... պայքարելու համար պարտադիր չէ գնալ ու գոռգոռալ ու մի հատ էլ ապտակ ստանալ, ու նորից հետևից գոռալ, թե ապտակում են... հազար ու մի լուրջ մարդ կա, որ պայքարում է, ու ավելի արդյունավետ ու հեռանկարային... որոնց տեղն էլ ընդհանրապես չգիտեք: Արդյունավետ, որովհետև նրանց պայքարի ընթացքում, ոչ մի ընդհարում չի լինում, ոչ մի մարդ չի մեռնում, ոչ մի պառակտում տեղի չի ունենում, այսիքն վնասի տոկոսը շատ ցածր է...իսկ էս մի դեպքում, իհարկե դրական ընթացքներ կան, բայց եկեք համաձայնվեք, որ բացասական էլ կա...իսկ իմ նախկին գրառումը չկրկնելու համար, մի հատ խնդրում եմ նորից կարդա այն, որովհետև ես լրիվ այլ բան էի ցանկանում ասել
> Շնորհակալություն ուշադրության համար:
> Եկեք փրկենք ֆորումը կործանումից:


Եթե ապրում ես, ապրում ես ու ապրում ես Հայաստանում, Հայաստանում, ուրեմն՝ հայ ես, հա, հայ ես… Ու եթե հայ ես ու լավ հայ ես, ուրեմն՝ դաշնակներին պիտի սիրես հարգես ու եթե լավ հայ ես ու անկապ հայ չես ու հայհոյող չես, պետք է բացի դաշնակներին սիրելուց ու գովելուց, հավայի խոսաս, կոչ անես փրկել «Դար» անվանումով ինտերնետային ֆորումը… Մասոններն էկա՜ն, փրկվեք ֆորումցիներ, փրկեք՛ նաև ֆորումը: Մի հայհոյեք, մի հայհոյեք… Ուր պիտի հասնեք հայհոյելով: Կեցցե՛ դաշնակցությունը, կեցցե՛ «մեղեդի» սրճարանը (ընդեղի հոթդոգները նենց համով են)… Կեցցե՛ «Վալեմ» -ը … Կեցցե՛ Հրայրը, Հրանտն ու Մակինտոշը…

Իսկ մենք՝ լավ հայերս, ի տարբերություն վատ, մասոնացած ու զոմբիացած, շու- շուտ չափալախվող ու ճղճղացող հայերի, իսկապես պայքարում ենք մեր երկրի համար, պայքարում ենք, պայքարում ենք, պայքարում ենք ու պայքարում ենք առանց չափալախվելու ու ճղճղալու, թե մեզ չափալախեցին…

ՀԻՆ հազարամյա հայկական ասացվածք. «մի ճղճղա, մի գոռգոռա, որ չչափալախեն, կամ գոնե, եթե չափալախում են, ձենդ կտրի, որ երկրորդ անգամ չչափալախեն»…

Մի՛ հայհոյեք, մի՛ հայհոյեք, փրկեք ֆորումը, որ փրկենք Սիսը, Ծոփքն ու Կապադովկիան…

----------

Kuk (02.06.2009), murmushka (02.06.2009), Norton (02.06.2009), Բիձա (19.07.2009), Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Վերջում էլ թույլ տվեք ասել հին հրեական խոսքի հայկական տարբերակը.

«Ո՜վ հայ ժողովուրդ, քո միակ փրկությունը քո հավաքական ուժի մեջ է»:

----------


## Elmo

> Վերջում էլ թույլ տվեք ասել հին հրեական խոսքի հայկական տարբերակը.


Ծը՜: Հին հրեական խոսքը հայերի մասին ասում ա: «Եթե դու էդքան խելոք ես, ապա ինչու՞ ես էդքան աղքատ:»

----------

karenmorm (03.06.2009), Բիձա (19.07.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> հազար ու մի լուրջ մարդ կա, որ պայքարում է, ու ավելի արդյունավետ ու հեռանկարային... որոնց տեղն էլ ընդհանրապես չգիտեք: Արդյունավետ, որովհետև նրանց պայքարի ընթացքում, ոչ մի ընդհարում չի լինում, ոչ մի մարդ չի մեռնում, ոչ մի պառակտում տեղի չի ունենում, այսիքն վնասի տոկոսը շատ ցածր է...իսկ էս մի դեպքում, իհարկե դրական ընթացքներ կան, բայց եկեք համաձայնվեք, որ բացասական էլ կա


Հատուկ այս մտքին իբրև արձագանք առաջարկում եմ կարդալ հետևյալ բլոգային գրառումս՝  Երրորդ ուժի միֆը կամ ճորտերի չմիություն :

----------

Norton (02.06.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ծը՜: Հին հրեական խոսքը հայերի մասին ասում ա: «Եթե դու էդքան խելոք ես, ապա ինչու՞ ես էդքան աղքատ:»


Հարգելի Էլմո, իմ ազգակից, իմ հայրենակից, դա հնարել են Իսրայելի անվտանգության ծառայության հայաստանաքանդման բաժանմունքի աշխատակիցները, որպես հակակշիռ դաշնակ ազատագրողների ազգանվեր գործի: Նպատակը մեզ՝ հայերիս, հուսահատության ու ինքնանվաստության գիրկը նետելն է, որովհետև մենք ենք՝ հայ դաշնակներս, որ մեր խելքով, խոսքով ու գործով խանգարում ենք նրանց կոսմոպոլիտ ծրագրերի իրականացմանը…

----------


## Լեռնցի

Չգիտեմ, դուք կարող ա մենակ Հայկական Ժամանակ եք կարդում, որն ի դեպ ես էլ եմ երբեմն կարդում: Իսկ թե ինչպես են այդ մարդիկ պայքարում... առաջինն այն է, որ նրանք չեն ձգտում իշխանության գալուն, քանզի իշխանության ձգտում է այն մարդը, ով առանց դրա ոչինչ անել չի կարող: 
Իսկ դուք դարձյալ մնում եք նույն կանխատեսելի մարդիկ... պարզապես բավական է... էն Մեֆիստոֆելես կոչվող անձնավորությունը որ մինչև հիմա արգելափակված չի, պարզապես շատ բան է ասում էս ֆորումում տիրող մթնոլորտի մասին:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ կիսվել բացվելուն, երբ գտնեմ որ անհրաժեշտությունը կա դրա, կանեմ... ասենք, սեղ դրա իմաստը չկա:

----------

karenmorm (03.06.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Չգիտեմ, դուք կարող ա մենակ Հայկական Ժամանակ եք կարդում, որն ի դեպ ես էլ եմ երբեմն կարդում:


Օ՜, ոչ հարգարժան Տուրոջան, ես կարդում եմ նաև զրոէրկուս, «Երկիր» ամենալավ հայկական թերթոնն ու «Հայոց Աշխարհ» հայկական ազատագրական գաղափարներով լեցուն թերթը: Իսկ իմ սեղանի գիրքը «Անգետիկի արկածներ»- ն են…

----------

Kuk (02.06.2009), murmushka (02.06.2009), Norton (02.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ դուք դարձյալ մնում եք նույն կանխատեսելի մարդիկ... պարզապես բավական է... էն Մեֆիստոֆելես կոչվող անձնավորությունը որ մինչև հիմա արգելափակված չի, պարզապես շատ բան է ասում էս ֆորումում տիրող մթնոլորտի մասին:


Տուրոջան ջան: Մոֆիստոֆելուսը ինչի՞ պետք ա արգելափակված լինի: Իսկ էս ֆոռումում ի՞նչ մթնոլորտ է տիրում որ: Բայց ինձ , չգիտեմ ինչու թվում ա, որ մթնոլորտը ստեղծում են անդամները, ու ամեն անդամ իր շուրջ իր մթնոլորտն ա ստեղծում:
Եթե ես՝ հակալևոնականս, այս ֆոռումի քաղաքականության բաժնի մոդերատոր եմ: Ուրեմն էս ֆոռումում լավ մթնոլորտ ա տիրում:

Էդ էլ քարահունջի աստղադիտարանների պատմությունը չի էլի: Փաստերը ռեալ են ու աչքիդ առաջ, իսկ պրոբլեմը՝ քո մեջ: Ման արի գտի: Հա ու իմ գրառումներն էլ ման արի գտի, տես որ քեզնից շատ հակառակ կարծիք եմ արտահայտել, քեզնից շատ բանավեճի եմ մասնակցել, բայց քո պատկերացրածից շատ ու շատ անգամ լավ վերաբերմունք եմ տեսնում ոչ իմ հայացքների տեր մարդկանց կողմից:

----------

Kuk (02.06.2009), Mephistopheles (02.06.2009), murmushka (02.06.2009), Norton (02.06.2009), Բիձա (19.07.2009), Երվանդ (02.06.2009), Մարկիզ (02.06.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չգիտեմ, դուք կարող ա մենակ Հայկական Ժամանակ եք կարդում, որն ի դեպ ես էլ եմ երբեմն կարդում: Իսկ թե ինչպես են այդ մարդիկ պայքարում... առաջինն այն է, որ նրանք չեն ձգտում իշխանության գալուն, քանզի իշխանության ձգտում է այն մարդը, ով առանց դրա ոչինչ անել չի կարող: 
> Իսկ դուք դարձյալ մնում եք նույն կանխատեսելի մարդիկ... պարզապես բավական է... էն Մեֆիստոֆելես կոչվող անձնավորությունը որ մինչև հիմա արգելափակված չի, պարզապես շատ բան է ասում էս ֆորումում տիրող մթնոլորտի մասին:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ կիսվել բացվելուն, երբ գտնեմ որ անհրաժեշտությունը կա դրա, կանեմ... ասենք, սեղ դրա իմաստը չկա:


Տուրո, արի բարոյախրատական գրառումներդ պահի առաջին կապիկ, երկրորդ աստղադիտարան, չորորդ քարի հորզոնական ծակ թեմաների համար, կամ էլ դաշնակցության գաղտնի ժողովների համար, որտեղ բոլորից գաղտնի, որ մարդ տեղներդ չիմանա, պայքարում եք:

----------

Kuk (02.06.2009), Mephistopheles (02.06.2009), Norton (02.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> բոլորից գաղտնի, որ մարդ տեղներդ չիմանա, պայքարում եք:


Դաշնակցությունը մեկումեջ ակնհայտ դրոշից բանից պաժառ ա տալիս, որ սփյուրքից փող ստանա: Էդքան էլ գախտնի չեն պայքարում: Պայքարում են ֆինանսավորման համար: Էս վերջին կոալիցիոն խաղերից հետո սփյուռքն էլ ա ջղայնացել, հիասթափվել ու էլ փող չի տալիս:
Հեն ա կոալիցիայից դուրս են եկել, եսիմ,... մարդ ես էլի, մեկ էլ տեսար էլի սկսեցին փող տալ:

----------


## Լեռնցի

*Մոդերատորական: Բողոքների ու առաջարկությունների համար գրեք համապատասխան թեմայում: Թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջված է:*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չգիտեմ, դուք կարող ա մենակ Հայկական Ժամանակ եք կարդում, որն ի դեպ ես էլ եմ երբեմն կարդում: Իսկ թե ինչպես են այդ մարդիկ պայքարում... առաջինն այն է, որ նրանք չեն ձգտում իշխանության գալուն, քանզի իշխանության ձգտում է այն մարդը, ով առանց դրա ոչինչ անել չի կարող: 
> Իսկ դուք դարձյալ մնում եք նույն կանխատեսելի մարդիկ... պարզապես բավական է... էն Մեֆիստոֆելես կոչվող անձնավորությունը որ մինչև հիմա արգելափակված չի, պարզապես շատ բան է ասում էս ֆորումում տիրող մթնոլորտի մասին:
> *Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ կիսվել բացվելուն, երբ գտնեմ որ անհրաժեշտությունը կա դրա, կանեմ... ասենք, սեղ դրա իմաստը չկա*:


Ապեր երևում է դու աբստրակցիոնիստական հակումներ ունես… ավելի երևի մինիմալիստական… դու մեզ ոչ մի ինֆորմացիա չես տալիս, չես կիսվում և ուզում ես քեզ հասկանանք ու հավատանք, իսկ ինքդ մեզ ոչ վստահում ես ոչ էլ հավատում…մի քիչ պիտի կոնկրետ լինես ու եթե չես կարողանում այս ֆորումում կիսվել, էլ գրառումների իմաստը ո՞րն է … հավաքվել ենք որ կիսվենք, ապեր

----------


## Kuk

> Չգիտեմ, դուք կարող ա մենակ Հայկական Ժամանակ եք կարդում, որն ի դեպ ես էլ եմ երբեմն կարդում: Իսկ թե ինչպես են այդ մարդիկ պայքարում... *առաջինն այն է, որ նրանք չեն ձգտում իշխանության գալուն, քանզի իշխանության ձգտում է այն մարդը, ով առանց դրա ոչինչ անել չի կարող:* 
> Իսկ դուք դարձյալ մնում եք նույն կանխատեսելի մարդիկ... պարզապես բավական է... էն Մեֆիստոֆելես կոչվող անձնավորությունը որ մինչև հիմա արգելափակված չի, պարզապես շատ բան է ասում էս ֆորումում տիրող մթնոլորտի մասին:
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ կիսվել բացվելուն, երբ գտնեմ որ անհրաժեշտությունը կա դրա, կանեմ... ասենք, սեղ դրա իմաստը չկա:


Ապեր, 2008-ի նախագահական ընտրություններին դաշնակցությւոնը չէր ձգտո՞ւմ իշխանության, երկու օր առաջ չէր ձգտո՞ւմ իշխանության: Փաստորեն, ըստ քեզ, դաշնակցությունը կամ ձև էր տվել, իբր ձգտում ա իշխանության, էնքան որ ընդդիմությունից մի երկու հատ ձեն փախցնի իշխանություններին ծառայած լինելու փաստն արձանագրի ու թուլացած հաճույք ստանա (Տրիբուն ջան :Wink: ), կամ էլ ձգտել ա իշխանության, որովհետև առանց դրա ոչինչ չի կարող անել: Ես առաջին տարբերակն եմ հավանական համարում: Ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես:

----------

Dragon (02.06.2009), Լեռնցի (02.06.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ես դաշնակցականներին չեմ պաշտպանում, ոչ էլ դատում եմ, քանզի դատել էլ չեմ սիրում: Բայց հարգում եմ այդ կուսակցությանը... անկախ շատերի կարծիքից...

----------

Dragon (02.06.2009)

----------


## Dragon

Դրական
Մեր ազային, պատմական կուսկցությունը: Միակը ով միշտ պայքարում է Հայ դատի, Մեծ Եղեռնի արդարացի հատուցման համար:

Էստեղ սիրել-չսիրելու խնդիր չկա.  ուղղակի պետք է հարգենք մեր պատմությունը, սիրենք ինքներս մեզ, մեր երկիրը ու նրա խորհրդանիշները:
Եթե ուրիշ ոչինի չլինի, միայն այն էլ, որ ութ ու կես դար հետո հենց իրենք վերականգնեցին մեր պետականությունը, անկախությունը, ստեղծեցին Առաջին հանրապետությունը, բավական է:

հ.գ. Պետք չէ անհատներին ու կուսակցությունը նունացնել: Անճոռնի ճուտեր միշտ էլ լինում են: Ժամանակը կմաքրի բոլոր կեղտերը:

----------


## voter

> իմ նպատակը մեր մեջից թույնը հանելն ա որ մի քիչ մեղմ լինենք իրար հետ այ եթե ասես որ դաշնակցական Աղվան Վարդանյանը կաշառակեր եր կարողա ասեմ սուտ ես ասում ու դա ել ա պատահում մեր մոտ օրինակ Վանում դավաճան Դավոն ծախեց զենքրի պահեստի տեղը հիմա նրան ոչմեկ չի հիշում չեն հիշելու նաև Աղվանին սրանք գալու են ու գնան, ասելս ա եթե աղվանը վատն ա ասեք ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑԱԿԱՆ ԱՂՎԱՆԸ ՎԱՏՆ Ա ոչ թե դաշնակցությունը եսքան ղոսում ենք երբեվե ասել եմ ՀՀՇ -ն վատնա, ասել եմ Բլեյանը թուլամորթ օտարամոլ ա ԼՏՊ ծախու տականք,  սակաըն ՀՀՇ ում կամ Կոնգրեսում բազում մարդիկ կան որոնց ըես հարգում եմ ու երբեք նրանց չեմ վիրավորի ընդհանրացնելով նշացներիս հետ: իսկ հիմա  ասեմ ինչ անենք՝ 1000 տարի խավարը անիծելու տեղը մի հատ մոմ վառենք:


Փաստում ես, որ դաշնակցությունը կուսակցություն էլ չի, գաղափարախոսություն էլ չունի, ով ոնց ուզում պլստում կաշարք ուտում ու բաժանում է ու մեկ է պիտի կոչվի ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑԱԿԱՆ ԱՂՎԱՆ կամ Պերճ ուղղակի ՎԱՏ կաշառակեր դեմը ավելացնում ենք ու պրծ – դրանք իրանց գյորա մյուսներն իրանց գյորա իրար ոչ խանգարում ոչ հարցեր են տալիս ոչ էլ ընդհանուր քննարկումներ որոշումներ են ընդունում ուղղակի բոլորը դաշնակացական են։

Մենակ չեմ հասկանում այդ դեպքում ինչում է իմաստը միևնույն վերջածանցով դաշնակցական կոչվելը....

----------


## karenmorm

> Վերջում էլ թույլ տվեք ասել հին հրեական խոսքի հայկական տարբերակը.
> 
> «Ո՜վ հայ ժողովուրդ, քո միակ փրկությունը քո հավաքական ուժի մեջ է»:


 դու ջոկելես որ ետ խոսքը գլխաքանակով միանալու մեջ չի

----------

Լեռնցի (03.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Օ՜, ոչ հարգարժան Տուրոջան, ես կարդում եմ նաև զրոէրկուս, «Երկիր» ամենալավ հայկական թերթոնն ու «Հայոց Աշխարհ» հայկական ազատագրական գաղափարներով լեցուն թերթը: Իսկ իմ սեղանի գիրքը «Անգետիկի արկածներ»- ն են…


Ափսոս որ ԱԶԱՏԱՄԱՐՏՆ ՈՒ ՈԻՐԲԱԹԸ ել չկա թե չե հաստատ դրանք ել կկարդաիր

----------

Լեռնցի (03.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

Ադմիններ Ջան ես չջնջեք ելի ես գրել եմ են ժամանակ երբ ԼՏՊ ի իշխանություններ ոնց որ լավ ա ստացվել թողեք կարդան ելի :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  :Hands Up: 

Բոշին էշ վրա չեկավ

Երբ որ հայոց թագավորը,
Ընկավ գահից խարխլված,
Ու երբ խաչով ու խաչվառով,
Եկավ Պարթևը կատաղած,
Խորտակելով մեհյանները,
Կարգ հաստատեց քրիստոնյա,
Բոշին էշը վրա չեկավ,
Մեզ էլ կարգին մի ղեկավար:

Ու մասնատվեց Հայաստանը,
Բյուր ու բազում մելիքների,
Կրծոտեցին մեր երկիրը,
Մեկ հարավից մեկ հյուսիսից,
Արևելքը, արևմուտքը,
Հերթ չէին տալիս մեկը մյուսին,
Վրա չեկավ Բոշին էշը,
Մեզ էլ մի ղեկավար կարգին:

Պատահեցին անհատ քաջեր,
Փող հնչեցրին ազատության,
Բայց ինչպես մի դաժան անեցք,
Դառան զոհեր եղբայրասպան,
Ու խոցվում էինք մենք անարգելք,
Մոռանալով մի հին առակ,
Բոշին ոչ մի էշ  չզազեց,
Մեզ էլ կարգին մի ղեկավար:

Վեց դար հետո ինչպես երազ,
Ծագեց լույսը ազատության,
Եկավ օրը շատ փափագած,
28-ը մեր մայիսյան,
Բերեց երկրին հաղթանակած,
Սարդարապատ, Բաշ-Աբարան,
Խելոք այրեր փառապանված,
Ու պատվավոր մի ղեկավար:

Բայց տզրուկի պես առակը,
Պինդ բռնել էր օձիքը մեր,
Հա ծծում էր մեր արյունը,
Մինչև հասցրեց ուժ հավքել,
Եւ ժամանեց բիրտ բանակը,
Կոչված կարմիր ու տասնմեկ,
Բռնազավթեց Հայաստանը,
Հանձնեց Լենինին թունանենգ:

Շունը կասյաներ ու խանջյաներ,
Գողեր կամո, աթարբեկյան,
Կարմիր գույնի բոլշեվիկներ,
Որոնք ազգի կյանքը կերան,
Հավասարությունը բեռնել,
Կոլեկտիվի սայլակներին,
Ու տանում էին ինչ որ ուներ,
Խեղճ ու սոված հայ գյուղացին:

Կոմունիզմ էին ուզում շինել,
Բերյաներն ու Ստալինը,
Կոմունիստ էին ուզում դարձնեն,
Քարին կպած մի բուռ հայը,
Ու 21 թվականից,
Նորից գործեց հին առակը,
Բոշին վրա չեկավ էշը,
Մեզ էլ կարգին ղեկավարը:

Սպասեցինք ունենալով,
Հայապահպան վսեմ հույսը,
Տանջվեցինք հավատալով,
Որ կբացվի հայի օրը,
Պատրաստվեցինք տարիներով,
Հզոր ու մեծ ապստամբության,
ՄԻնչև եկավ կյանք բերելով,
18-ը փետրվարյան:

Ու դաս առած 21 թվի,
Փետրվարյան իր եղբորից,
Հզոր բազկի ուժով զարկեց,
Գանգին կարմիր կոմունիզմի,
Ու երդվեց որ չի խաբվի,
Ընտրելիս իր ղեկավարին,
Մինչև էշատեր սատկի,
Կամ էլ բոշան հասանի էշին:

Երդվեց բայց դե արի ու տես,
Ուռկան ընկած ձկնիկին պես,
Փորձեց իրեն անկախ տեսնել,
Բայց բոշային  էշ կզազեր…
Ստոր Լևոն, Վանո դեղյան,
Փրչոտ խաչիկ  և բլեյան,
Ու բոշային էշ չզազեց,
Մեզ էլ կարգին մի ղեկավար:

Ամրացնելով աթոռները,
Հագեցնելով ստամոքսը,
Վախենալով արդար դատից,
Շունը փակեց մեր երազը:
Եթե կարծեց թե փակելով,
Պիտի փրկի նա իր կյանքը,
Թող գիտենա որ սատկել են,
Համ էշատերն ու համ էշը:

Բավ է լինենք մենք անգլուխ,
Ցամաքն ընկած ձկի նման,
Հերիք է որ տանջվենք անդուլ,
Ինչպես ստրուկ նախնադարյան,
Թեկուզ հասնի էշը բոշուն
Կամ թե էշը գնա Մեքքա
Միևնույն է ինչպես մի լույս,
Կգա օրը Դաշնակցության:

----------

Լեռնցի (03.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բավ է լինենք մենք անգլուխ,
> Ցամաքն ընկած ձկի նման,
> Հերիք է որ տանջվենք անդուլ,
> Ինչպես ստրուկ նախնադարյան,
> Թեկուզ հասնի էշը բոշուն
> Կամ թե էշը գնա Մեքքա
> Միևնույն է ինչպես մի լույս,
> Կգա օրը Դաշնակցության:


կներես, բայց ոչ երանի էդ օրվան... դեռ ոչ մի անգամ քաղաքական միտք դաշնակներից չեմ լսել. միայն ինչ-որ ազգային կոչվող կոչեր, դրոշ այրել....

հետո էլ ոնց-որ բանաստեղծությունդ ավարտուն չի? էդ մեր պետականությունը Լևոնով ավարտվեց? չնայած հա.. երևի ճիշտ ես

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բա չրբռնեմ, մի հատ էլ հայ մեծագույն գրող Չարենցի հայտնի տողերը տեղադրեմ: :Jpit: 

Չեն էլ ամաչում: Երեկ դժգոհում էին՝ ընտրությունները խախտումներով են անցել և այլն… Բա տաս տարի ի՞նչ էիք կառուցում, դաշնակներ:  :Jpit:  

Երկրում ստեղծված այս իրավիճակի համար դաշնակներն էլ են պատասխանատու՝ ոչ պակաս, քան հանրապետականները: Նրանք են միշտ ապահովել իշխող կրիմինալ ռեժիմի իբր գաղափարական կողմը: Տաս տարի շարունակ ընտրություններ էին կեղծում, կամ էլ՝ եթե անգամ չէին էլ կեղծում, ապա կոալիցիայի մաս կազմելով ծածկում էին կեղծված ընտրությունները: Տաս տարի շարունակ ԱԺ-ում կոճակ սեղմողի դերում էին՝ լֆիկից, լյովիկից ու մնացած կիսագրեգետներից ցածր կարգավիճակով: Մեկ տարի առաջ՝ փետրվարյան ընտրությունների ժամանակ, հերթական անգամ կոալիցվեցին՝ թայ դառնալով դոդոշին, ԱԽՔ-ին ու մարշրուտկի կիսակրիմինալ ու կիսագրագետ գծատերերին, խթանելով մարտի մեկի սպանությունների, ծեծուջարդի ծրագրի մանրակրկիտ ծրագրավորումն ու իրականացումը: Էսօր էկրաններից լացում են՝ «կեղծել են՜՜՜»… Լավ են արել, ձեզ տեղն ա… Ձեր տեղը հայ ժողովուրդը ձեզ ցույց տվեց՝ Կարապետիչի ու ԱԽՔ-ի հետ մեկ հարկում…
 :Jpit: 

Էսօր եկել են ոտանավորներ են հրապարակում: Չէ, վսյո տակի երևի մի հատ էլ չարենցեմ…

----------

karenmorm (03.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Մարկիզ ջան պետք չի չարենցել: Հենա ընտրություններին լավ չարենցվել են, նենց որ դեռ երկար ժամանակ կհիշեն:

----------

Երվանդ (03.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> «կեղծել են՜՜՜»… Լավ են արել, ձեզ տեղն ա


 շատ լավ ես ասում ե բայց մի քիչ սխալ, ոչ թե ասում ենք կեղծել են, այլ խախտել են օրենքը՝ ընտրարշավի ընթացքում չարաշահելով իրանց լծակները, ասֆալտ անելով ու փող բաժանելով

----------


## Մարկիզ

> շատ լավ ես ասում ե բայց մի քիչ սխալ, ոչ թե ասում ենք կեղծել են, այլ խախտել են օրենքը՝ ընտրարշավի ընթացքում չարաշահելով իրանց լծակները, ասֆալտ անելով ու փող բաժանելով


Այո, տասնմեկ տարի շարունակ, բայց ՀՅԴ- ն այդպես էլ ձեռքներին չխփեց, ընդհակառակը՝ ողջունում ու հետները կոալիցվում էր:

----------


## karenmorm

> Այո, տասնմեկ տարի շարունակ, բայց ՀՅԴ- ն այդպես էլ ձեռքներին չխփեց, ընդհակառակը՝ ողջունում ու հետները կոալիցվում էր:


Սրանք գոնե հայ են ու կոալիցվում էր, բա ինչ աներ, ԼՏՊ -ի հետ սիօնացվեր, ետ հաստատ չի լինի կարաք արխային զզվեք Դաշնակներից, մենակ մինչև զզվելը հիշեք որ թուրքն էլ ա բավականաչափ զզվում մեզանից, բայց չգիտես ինչու շատ ա սիրում ԼՏՊ-ին ու իրա թիմին…

----------

davidus (03.06.2009), Լեռնցի (03.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Բա չրբռնեմ, մի հատ էլ հայ մեծագույն գրող Չարենցի հայտնի տողերը տեղադրեմ


 այ Մարկիզ ջան եռան ետ տեղադրելով աևդեն անգիր ենք արել ես հեսա ղնդրել եմ արխիվից հանեն Չարենցի անտիպները որ կարդաս շոկի մեջ ընգնես ու թե տենց Չարենց հարգող ես տենամ ետ վաղտ ինչ ես ասելու

----------


## Kuk

> Սրանք գոնե հայ են ու կոալիցվում էր, բա ինչ աներ, ԼՏՊ -ի հետ սիօնացվեր, ետ հաստատ չի լինի կարաք արխային զզվեք Դաշնակներից, մենակ մինչև զզվելը հիշեք որ թուրքն էլ ա բավականաչափ զզվում մեզանից, բայց չգիտես ինչու շատ ա սիրում ԼՏՊ-ին ու իրա թիմին…


Կոլաիցվում են կրիմինալի հե՞տ, էդ հայ լինելու նշան ա՞:
Մեկ էլ հիմնավորի, որ թուրքերը ԼՏՊ-ին ու իրա թմին սիրում են:
ֆուտբել նայելը, Մասիս նկար հանելը, դաշնակներին էլ փողոցում ծաղրի առարկա սարքելը չմոռանաս:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Սրանք գոնե հայ են ու կոալիցվում էր, բա ինչ աներ, ԼՏՊ -ի հետ սիօնացվեր, ետ հաստատ չի լինի կարաք արխային զզվեք Դաշնակներից, մենակ մինչև զզվելը հիշեք որ թուրքն էլ ա բավականաչափ զզվում մեզանից, բայց չգիտես ինչու շատ ա սիրում ԼՏՊ-ին ու իրա թիմին…


Հա, իհարկե… :Jpit: 

Զարմանում եմ նման արտահայտություններ անող մարդկանց երևակայության վրա: Ու՞ր է, որտեղ է գրված, ապացուցված, որ Լևոնը ջհուդ է, մասոն է, չգիտեմ՝ է՞լ ինչ էիք ասում: Ու՞ր է, պարոնայք լևոնատյացներ, ցույց տվեք այդ մասին փաստեր: Միայն անկապ գրելով չէ, անհիմն, անիմաստ հայտարարություններով չէ: Այդպես ո՜վ ասես, կարող է մրոտել այստեղ-այնտեղ: Ցույց տվեք մեկ ապացույց այն բանի, որ թուրքերը Լևոնին այդքա՜ն սիրում են: Ողջ օրը գովաբանում եք մի կուսակցության, ով արդեն տաս տարի է մկան ու լֆիկի քիպն է… Թուրքերը չգիտես ինչու ինձ թվում է սիրեցին բոլորովին այլ մարդկանց՝ ձեր ներքաղաքական դաշնակիցներին, սիրեցի՜ն… Այն էլ ինչպե՜ս սիրեցին… Դուք էլ մեկ տարի շարունակ ձայն չհանեցիք, հետո էլ՝ դարձաք չորս տոկոսանոց մանրադրամ:

Փաստերով, փաստերով, փաստերով խոսեք, հարգելի արիացիներ ու դաշնակցականներ:
Ձեր գործն անմահ է::::::::: :Jpit: )))))))))

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> այ Մարկիզ ջան եռան ետ տեղադրելով աևդեն անգիր ենք արել ես հեսա ղնդրել եմ արխիվից հանեն Չարենցի անտիպները որ կարդաս շոկի մեջ ընգնես ու թե տենց Չարենց հարգող ես տենամ ետ վաղտ ինչ ես ասելու


Շատ լավ է, գովելի է, որ Չարենց եք անգիր անում, անճաշակ, անգրագետ գրված, էշերի ու բոշեքի մասին գրված բանաստեղծությունների փոխարեն: 

Արդեն մոտ մեկուկես-երկու ամիս է չգիտեմ որ արխիվից Չարենցի անտիպ ոտանավորներ ես տեղադրում, Կարեն ջան: Ինչևէ, եթե իրականում կան այդպիսի բանաստեղծություններ, ապա, խնդրեմ՝ հաճույքով կկարդամ ու անգիր կանեմ: Բայց ինչ որ… Հավատս չի գալիս: :Jpit: ) Հետաքրքիր է, է՞լ ինչ է գրել Չարենցը դաշնակցականների մասին…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սրանք գոնե հայ են ու կոալիցվում էր, բա ինչ աներ, ԼՏՊ -ի հետ սիօնացվեր, ետ հաստատ չի լինի կարաք արխային զզվեք Դաշնակներից, մենակ մինչև զզվելը հիշեք որ թուրքն էլ ա բավականաչափ զզվում մեզանից, բայց չգիտես ինչու շատ ա սիրում ԼՏՊ-ին ու իրա թիմին…


Իսկը դաշնակների ոգով: Էս պահին, ապեր ջան, թուրքի ուշքը գնում ա հենց քո դաշնակների ու սերժի համար: Ինչ ես գլուխներս արդուկում: Այ տենց էլ 15 թվին էիք սաղի գլուխը արդուկում, որ անպաշտպան ժողովրդին տվիք սրի բերանը: Հիմա էլ նույն ոգով մեր գլուխն եք արդուկում ու ձեր դաշնակների լուռ համաձայնությամբ ու մասնկացությամբ Ցեղասպանության հարցը ցեխի հետ խառնեցիք, Ղարաբաղն էլ մանրից նվեր եք տալիս թուրքերին: Ու լրիվ հասկանալի ա թե ինչու, թուրքերի 15 թվի հանցագործությունները պարտակելով դաշնակցության համ էլ իրա հանցագործություններն ա պարտակում: Ու հիմա ուզում ես որ թուրքերրը Լևոնին ավելի շատ սիրեն քան դաշնակներին ու սերժին:

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2009), Kuk (03.06.2009), Mephistopheles (04.06.2009), Norton (03.06.2009), Rammer (03.06.2009), Երվանդ (04.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այսօր արդեն վստահաբար կարելի արձանագրել, որ դաշնակցությանը "փչացրին"…Սերժը…Արծվիկ Մինասյանի հարցազրույցը Ա1պլյուսին  վերջին մեխն էր նրանց դագաղին… այսուհետ դաշնակցության մասին կխոսվի գեղամյանական, օեկական տոնով… ցավով եմ նշում իհարկե, բայց այս ընտրություններից հետո ապացուցվեց նրանց իմպոտենտությունը…

դաշնակցության միայն անցյալի մասին կարելի է խոսել (լավ կամ վատ), նա ներկա արդեն չունի…

Թեման անիմաստ է դառնում և չարժե դրա շուրջ կրքեր բորբոքել

----------

Dragon (04.06.2009), Տրիբուն (04.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Այսօր արդեն վստահաբար կարելի արձանագրել, որ դաշնակցությանը "փչացրին"…Սերժը…Արծվիկ Մինասյանի հարցազրույցը Ա1պլյուսին  վերջին մեխն էր նրանց դագաղին… այսուհետ դաշնակցության մասին կխոսվի գեղամյանական, օեկական տոնով… ցավով եմ նշում իհարկե, բայց այս ընտրություններից հետո ապացուցվեց նրանց իմպոտենտությունը…
> 
> դաշնակցության միայն անցյալի մասին կարելի է խոսել (լավ կամ վատ), նա ներկա արդեն չունի…
> 
> Թեման անիմաստ է դառնում և չարժե դրա շուրջ կրքեր բորբոքել


Մեֆ ջան ուր ա, ման եմ գալիս չեմ գտնում...?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան ուր ա, ման եմ գալիս չեմ գտնում...?


Հեսա ընգեր  http://audio.a1plus.am/broadcast.php

----------

Rammer (04.06.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Թեման անիմաստ է դառնում և չարժե դրա շուրջ կրքեր բորբոքել


Լրիվ ահամիտ եմ, որպես թեմայի բացող համարում եմ դաշնակների թեման վերջացած:

Մոդերներին խնդրում եմ թեման փակել:

----------


## voter

Չե դե վերջացած չի, ՀՌԱԿ ի նման մեկ մեկ կարող է դեռ ելույթներ ունենան, հովանավորչություն ու օգնություն բաժանեն, նույնիսկ վերլուծություններ անեն ինչպես վերջին Նաիրիտի մասին բացահայտումներն էին ՀՌԱԿի կողմից։

Նման կողմնակի հարցերի համար դեռ պետք է, թող լինեն, վերջացած չեն։ 

Չնայած ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ բաժնում նրանց մասին թեմա այլևս համաձայն եմ, ունենալն անիմաստ է - նույնիսկ թեմայի ամենադաշնակ մասնակիցը անցել է միայն գրական գեղարվեստական գրառումների։ 
Բացեք գրականություն, տնտեսություն և այլ բաժիններում թեմա, քաղաքականության հետ դաշնակցությունը առընչություն պարզ է որ այլևս չունի։

----------


## voter

Ի դեպ եթե լուրջ մոտենանք իրավիճակին, ՀՅԴն մի բնագավառում դեռ քաղաքական գործոն է - այն է Արցախի կառավարությունում նա դեռ կոալիցիայի մեջ է։

Կարծում եմ Հայաստանում ՀՅԴի պնակալեզությունը ու դեմ ըլլալով կողմ ըլլալը պայմանավորված է նրանով, որ նա դեռ Արցախում կառավարության մաս է կազմում։

Եթե ՀՅԴն Արցախում կարողանա ինչ որ սկզբունքներ ներկայացնել, օրինակ Արցախին բանակցությունների սեղանի շուրջ վերադարձնելու պահանջը ստիպի Երևանի Ստեփանակերտյան դրածոները բարձրաձայնեն ու ստիպեն Երևանը դա հասցնի բոլորին, կարող է դեռ քաղաքական դաշտում ՀՅԴն դեր խաղալ։

Մնածաց քաղաքական դաշտում ՀՅԴ–ից ոչինչ էլ սպասելի չէ....

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական:** Տրիբունի, voter-ի և ministr-ի անլուրջ գրառումները ջնջվել են: Քունս տանում ա, նկատողություն չեմ տալի:*

----------

Enigmatic (08.06.2009), Mephistopheles (09.06.2009)

----------


## voter

> *Մոդերատորական:** Տրիբունի, voter-ի և ministr-ի անլուրջ գրառումները ջնջվել են: Քունս տանում ա, նկատողություն չեմ տալի:*


ՈՒղղակի ՀՅԴին արդեն վաղուց լուրջ վերաբերվել հնարավոր չէ

----------


## ministr

Օրերս, Ժառանգություն կուսակցության առաջնորդ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը կոչ արեց Ժառանգությանը, ՀՅԴ-ին եւ Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսին սկսել եռակողմ գործակցություն: Կոնգրեսը ավելի վաղ էլ չէր հրաժարվում գործակցությունից, իսկ ահա Դաշնակցության հետ կապված կային խնդիրներ: *ՀՅԴ պատասխանը սպասել չտվեց` ՀՅԴ Բյուրոյի անդամ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը հայտարարեց, թե չկա կոնգրեսի հետ գործակցելու կարիք: “Որ հարցերի շուրջ եք դուք տեսնում գործակցություն”, հարցնում է Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը: Նա նշել է, որ ընդդիմություն են դարձել նրանք միայն այն բանի համար, որ համաձայն չեն իշխանության արտաքին քաղաքականության հետ:* Երեւում է մնացյալ հարցերում ամեն ինչ կարգին է, թեեւ ՀՅԴ-ն չստորագրեց Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրության ԿԸՀ ամփոփիչ արձանագրությունը:

Ըստ ամենայնի, Հայաստանում ձեւավորվել է ընդդիմության երկու բեւեռ: Այդ բեւեռները տարբերվում են իրենց մտադրությամբ: Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը համարում է, որ երկրում ստեղծված իրավիճակի եւ արտաքին քաղաքականության ձախողման արմատը իշխանությունն է, եւ որպես իրավիճակի փոփոխության միակ միջոց տեսնում է իշխանափոխությունը, ասելով, որ մտադիր է դա անել սահմանադրական ճանապարհով: Ժառանգությունը նույնպես համարում է, որ երկրին անհրաժեշտ է նախագահի եւ խորհրդարանի արտահերթ ընտրություն: Ընդ որում, երկրորդ բեւեռը` Դաշնակցությունը, չի ձգտում իշխանափոխության, այլ ընդամենը խոսում է “իշխանության քաղաքականության վրա ազդելու մտադրության մասին”: *Փաստացի, ընդդիմադիր բեւեռները տարբերվում են ամենագլխավորում` իշխանություն փոխելու հարցում:*


http://lragir.am

Ըհը, էս էլ ցեղողները: Մենք էլ ասինք կարողա ընտրություններից հետո խելքի եկած լինեն, բայց ուրա թե... մարդկանց մենակ սփյուռքի աչքին "Հայ Դատուն նախանձախնդիր մը ըլլալու" խնդիրն է հետաքրքրում: Եթե տվյալ իշխանությունը ձեր կարծիքով կոնկրետ վարիա տալիս արտաքին իշխանությունը, հետաքրքիրա ինչնա տենց հրապուրել ....?

----------


## Վիշապ

> … “Որ հարցերի շուրջ եք դուք տեսնում գործակցություն”, հարցնում է Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը: Նա նշել է, որ ընդդիմություն են դարձել նրանք միայն այն բանի համար, որ համաձայն չեն իշխանության արտաքին քաղաքականության հետ:…


Էս քյալերի մասին թե ինչի ենք էսքան գրել ու սրանց մարդու տեղ դրել… :Bad:  Արթիկի տուֆից տարբերվում են միայն նրանով, որ Արթիկի տուֆը օգտակար բան է: Սրանց ամեն մեկի տեղը մի մի հատ բարդի ավել լիներ Երևանում, հաստատ շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ:

----------


## ministr

> ԿԶԻՋԵՆ ԱՐԴՅՈՔ ԱՎԱԳ ԴԱՇՆԱԿՑԱԿԱՆՆԵՐԸ ԵՐԻՏԱՍԱՐԴՆԵՐԻՆ
> 
> Ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական ուժերի համագործակցության թեման քննարկվում է ոչ թե ուղիղ քաղաքական բանավեճերի, այլ պինգ-պոնգի ռեժիմով: Առաջին փոխանցումը կատարեց Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը, բայց երեք ընդդիմադիր ուժերից միայն “Ժառանգությունն” է հայտարարում միավորվելու մասին: Մյուս երկուսը` Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսն ու Դաշնակցությունը, չեն մերժում գործակցության գաղափարը, բայց պատրաստ լինելու մասին էլ չեն հայտարարում: Տպավորությունն այնպիսին է, որ գործակցության գաղափարը հետեւողականորեն ներդնում են դրսից` լավ կամ վատ մտադրությամբ:
> Ինչպիսին էլ որ լինեն այդ գաղափարը դրսից ներդնելու մոտիվները, ակնհայտ է, որ դաշնակցական խոփը դեմ առավ քարին: Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի հնչեցրած հարցին, թե ինչի շուրջ կարող են միավորվել ՀՅԴ եւ ՀԱԿ, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը տվեց հստակ պատասխան` պլատֆորմի շուրջ, որն իր մեջ ներառում է արտահերթ ընտրության եւ նախագահի հրաժարականի պահանջ: Այդ առաջարկին Դաշնակցությունը չի պատասխանել դեռ, ու հազիվ թե պատասխանի առանց ներքին լուրջ քննարկումների:
> Դաշնակցությանը մոտ կանգնած աղբյուրները վկայում են, որ կուսակցության մեջ առկա է երկու սերունդների պայքար: ՀՅԴ շարքերում տարաձայնությունների մասին կարելի է դատել թեկուզ առանձին անդամների հայտարարություններով: Եթե “հին գվարդիայի” ներկայացուցիչները միարժեք հերքում են ՀԱԿ հետ գործակցության հնարավորությունն ու կտրուկ հայտարարություններ չեն անում երկրի իրավիճակի եւ ընտրությունների կապակցությամբ, ապա առավել երիտասարդները, օրինակ Արծվիկ Մինասյանը, արդեն ոչ մեկ անգամ է կոչ արել թողնել անձնական ատելությունն ու գաղափարական տարաձայնությունները եւ մտածել երկրի մասին:
> “Հին գվարդիան” ինքնին չի կարող գնալ արմատական քայլերի: Բացի այն, որ գվարդիայի շատ ներկայացուցիչներ 90-ականներին, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օրոք հայտնվել էին բանտում, այն շրջանում, երբ Դաշնակցությունը հայտնվեց իշխանական կոալիցիայի մեջ, կուսակցապետերը հաջողեցին կոալիցիոն գործընկերների հետ կապվել հարազատական, բարեկամական կապերով, շահավետ բիզնեսով: Ի վերջո, հանգիստ կյանքը ավագ սերնդի դաշնակցականների միջից հանել է “հեղափոխականությունը”, եւ նրանք այժմ չեն կարող հրաժարվել կայունությունից եւ նետվել քաղաքական պայքարի բովը:
> Ավագները կլինե՞ն իրենց երիտասարդ ընկերների ճանապարհի խոչընդոտ, թե կնախընտրեն զիջել ճանապարհը:


http://lragir.am

----------

Ձայնալար (15.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Վերջերս Հայաստանում անցկացվեց ՀՅԴ 30-րդ կոնգրեսը, որտեղ նշանակվեցին / ընտրվեցին բյուրոյի նոր անդամներ: Խոսվեց նաև ԼՏՊ-ի դրսից ֆինանսավորելու մասին և ասվել է, որ փաստեր ունեն, որ ՀՀՇ-ն Ամերիկայից ֆինանսավորվում է (սա ես իմացել եմ դաշնակացական սփյուռքահայից, քանի որ ինչքան գիտեմ ՀՅԴ-ի բոլոր նիստերը փակ են լինում):
> 
> Ես ուզում եմ անդրադառնալ ՀՅԴ-ի ֆինանսավորման աղբյուրներին: Ամբողջ արտասահմանը, աշխարհի ո՛ր ծայրից ուզես փոխանցումներ են կատարվում Հայաստանի ՀՅԴ-ին և դա բացարձակապես ապացուցելու կարիգ չկա, քանի որ հենց իրենք են դա ասում և հենց իրենց բյուրոյի անդամներն են, որ մինչև այսօր օտարերկրա քաղաքցիներ են և զբաղվում են ՀՀ ներքին քաղաքական հարցերով: Նման երևույթներ, ինչպիսիք են օտարերկրա քաղաքցու քաղաքական ժուրնալիզմով զբաղվելը ՀՀ իշխանությունների կողմից ճանաչվում է քրեական հանցանք և պիտակվում «շպիոն» անունով:


Ջոկել ես մի հետաքրքիր բան՞, որ ԼՏՊ-ին դրսից Հրաներն են ֆինանսավորում, իսկ ՀՅԴ-ին դրսից Հայերը կարծում եմ մեկնաբանությունն ավելորդ է :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ջոկել ես մի հետաքրքիր բան՞, որ ԼՏՊ-ին դրսից Հրաներն են ֆինանսավորում, իսկ ՀՅԴ-ին դրսից Հայերը կարծում եմ մեկնաբանությունն ավելորդ է


Դու էլ նստած ես էտ ֆինանսական հոսքերի վրա, ու անգիր գիտես ում որտեղից են փող ուղարկում: Ընկեր, համ զինվոր ես, համ քաղաքագետ ես, համ ցեղում ես, համ էլ բոլոր մեղքերիս բանկիր ես: ՄԻ մարդու համար մի քիչ շատ չի՞:

----------

Enigmatic (16.06.2009), Mephistopheles (16.06.2009), murmushka (15.06.2009), Norton (15.06.2009), Մարկիզ (15.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ջոկել ես մի հետաքրքիր բան՞, որ ԼՏՊ-ին դրսից Հրաներն են ֆինանսավորում, իսկ ՀՅԴ-ին դրսից Հայերը կարծում եմ մեկնաբանությունն ավելորդ է


Ապացուցիր:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապացուցիր:


Ընգեր դու երևի տեղյակ չես, բայց շուրջօրյա միտինգների ժամանակ Գռզոն էր պիցցա բաժանում, իսկ Գռզոն հրեա է...

----------


## karenmorm

> Ընգեր դու երևի տեղյակ չես, բայց շուրջօրյա միտինգների ժամանակ Գռզոն էր պիցցա բաժանում, իսկ Գռզոն հրեա է...


եթե քեզ թվում ա, որ քաղաքականության մեջ՝ փողը մենակ պիցայի համար ա պետք ուրեմն քեզ բան չունեմ ապացուցելու :Smile:

----------


## karenmorm

> Ընկեր, համ զինվոր ես, համ քաղաքագետ ես, համ ցեղում ես, համ էլ բոլոր մեղքերիս բանկիր ես: ՄԻ մարդու համար մի քիչ շատ չի՞


չգիտեմ ինչպես ես պատկերացնում դաշնակցականին, բայց ես քեզ մի բան կասեմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր դաշնակցական քո վերը թվարկած բնորոշումների միասնական մարմանցում է դա պարզապես կոչվում է այսպաես ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԻ ՄԱՐՏԻԿ, ոչ թե պիցցայի ««մարտիկ»»կամ 3 000 դրամանոց միտիգավորի ««մարտիկ»»

----------


## Մարկիզ

> բայց ես քեզ մի բան կասեմ, որ* յուրաքանչյուր դաշնակցական քո վերը թվարկած բնորոշումների միասնական մարմանցում է դա պարզապես կոչվում է այսպաես ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԻ ՄԱՐՏԻԿ*, ոչ թե պիցցայի ««մարտիկ»»կամ 3 000 դրամանոց միտիգավորի ««մարտիկ»»


Կարեն ջան, ոնց որ մեր երկրում ապրելուց չլինես: :LOL: 
Իսկը գաղափարի օրինակելի մարտիկներ են ՊՆ նախկին փոխնախարար Արթուր Աղաբեկյանը, Կրթության նախկին նախարար Լևոն Մկրտչյանը, Սոցապ նախկին նախարար Աղվան Վարդանյանը, Արագածոտնի նախկին մարզպետ Հրայր Կարապետյանը… և այլք… :LOL:

----------


## karenmorm

> ՊՆ նախկին փոխնախարար Արթուր Աղաբեկյանը, Կրթության նախկին նախարար Լևոն Մկրտչյանը, Սոցապ նախկին նախարար Աղվան Վարդանյանը, Արագածոտնի նախկին մարզպետ Հրայր Կարապետյանը


 Թվարկացտ մարդիք մնացած քեզ հաըտնի գործիչներից թե մի 1000 գլուխ բարձր, լավ ու առաքինի չեն ուրեմն ըես ել Կարենը չեմ, գոնե համեմատելուց ասեք օրինակ ետ մարդիկ ումից են ավելի վատ՞ ««անտեր պետրոսյանից, Խուճուճ բագրատից, Ծիտիկ Վանոյից, Մայր Հայրիկյանից, Մանթո Սադոյանից, աղվես Շավարշից, պլշած Սերյից, ու տենց ելի...  »»

----------


## Մարկիզ

Աղվան Վարդանյանն ի՞նչով է բարձր Լևոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանից… :LOL:

----------


## Rammer

> Աղվան Վարդանյանն ի՞նչով է բարձր Լևոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանից…


Բեղերով :Hands Up:

----------


## karenmorm

> Աղվան Վարդանյանն ի՞նչով է բարձր Լևոն Տեր- Պետրոսյանից…


2 բանով միայն Հայի զավակ ա ոչ թե Ասորու ու հայի ամուսին ա ոչ թե հրեայի

----------


## murmushka

> Թվարկացտ մարդիք մնացած քեզ հաըտնի գործիչներից թե մի 1000 գլուխ բարձր, լավ ու առաքինի չեն ուրեմն ըես ել Կարենը չեմ, գոնե համեմատելուց ասեք օրինակ ետ մարդիկ ումից են ավելի վատ՞ ««անտեր պետրոսյանից, Խուճուճ բագրատից, Ծիտիկ Վանոյից, Մայր Հայրիկյանից, Մանթո Սադոյանից, աղվես Շավարշից, պլշած Սերյից, ու տենց ելի...  »»


հմմմմ :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Թվարկացտ մարդիք մնացած քեզ հաըտնի գործիչներից թե մի 1000 գլուխ բարձր, լավ ու առաքինի չեն ուրեմն ըես ել Կարենը չեմ, գոնե համեմատելուց ասեք օրինակ ետ մարդիկ ումից են ավելի վատ՞ ««անտեր պետրոսյանից, Խուճուճ բագրատից, Ծիտիկ Վանոյից, Մայր Հայրիկյանից, Մանթո Սադոյանից, աղվես Շավարշից, պլշած Սերյից, ու տենց ելի...  »»


Էս նենց ասիր, է՛լի  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: :

Հա, ի դեպ, սպասում եմ ՀԱԿ-ի՝ դրսի հրեաների կողմից ֆինանսավորվելու ապացույցին: Թե՞ սուտ էիր ասում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> 2 բանով միայն Հայի զավակ ա ոչ թե Ասորու ու հայի ամուսին ա ոչ թե հրեայի


Ապեր, որ տենց տրամաբանենք, ուրեմն՝ Լֆիկն էլ Վլադիմիր Վլադիմիրի Պուտինից ա լավ տղա ու մի երկու հազար անգամ բարձր: Զտարյուն հայի ու հայուհու տղա ա Լֆիկը: :LOL:

----------


## voter

Ինչ որ մեկը այստեղ պնդում էր, որ իրեն ՀՅԴի ղեկավար հրչակողի «գլուխը պատով է տալու» մեղմ գրեմ ուղիղ հասկացեք  :Smile: ....

Հիմա ինչ, ՀՅԴն դրված հարցերին պատասխան տալու է կամ գոնէ սեփական հարցեր առաջ քաշելու է, թե իսկապես գրդոնչի իրենց ՀՅԴ միտք, պատիվ ու խիղճ հայտարարած Հին գվարդիայի ասածը պիտի համարենք ՀՅԴ բոլոր ընկերրների դիրքորոշում։

Էտ հին գվարդիականները ՀՅԴի կարծիքը հարցրել են, որ մերժում են համագործակցությունը Ժառանգության ու ՀԱԿի հետ՞

Էտ մի գլուխ բարձր լավ գործիչների մասին ինչու է խոսվում, եթե նույն սկզբունքով ՀՅԴում առանձին գործիչներ չկան, բոլորը հանուն ՀՅԴի ՀՅԴն հանուն բոլորի է՞՞՞՞




> “Հին գվարդիան” ինքնին չի կարող գնալ արմատական քայլերի: Բացի այն, որ գվարդիայի շատ ներկայացուցիչներ 90-ականներին, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օրոք հայտնվել էին բանտում, այն շրջանում, երբ *Դաշնակցությունը հայտնվեց իշխանական կոալիցիայի մեջ, կուսակցապետերը հաջողեցին կոալիցիոն գործընկերների հետ կապվել հարազատական, բարեկամական կապերով, շահավետ բիզնեսով:*


ՀՅԴն հանուն Հայաստանի պատրաստ է իր հարազատական, բարեկամանա ու բիզնեսմեն կապանքները թոթափել՞

Ցավոք չեմ հավատում ու բազմիցս աել եմ, որ ՀՅԴն սկզբունքներ չունի ու չի էլ կարող ունենալ, այդ իսկ պարճառով համագործակցության պլատֆորմի մասին էլ ոչինչի չի ասվի...

----------


## karenmorm

> Զտարյուն հայ ու հայուհու տղա ա Լֆիկը:


իհարկե լավ ա ես օրինակ գռզօյից զզվում եմ բայց եթե վերցնենք մի գըւլի հետ համեմատենք ըես գռզոյին 2000 անգամ բարձր կդասեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> 2 բանով միայն Հայի զավակ ա ոչ թե Ասորու ու հայի ամուսին ա ոչ թե հրեայի


դե ասա ոչ մի բանով էլի…  բա էդ Աղվան անունը որդից, չէ մի Աֆղան

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իհարկե լավ ա ես օրինակ գռզօյից զզվում եմ բայց եթե վերցնենք մի գըւլի հետ համեմատենք ըես գռզոյին 2000 անգամ բարձր կդասեմ


ես օրինակ, Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանին մեծ հաճույքով էն թուրք գրողի հետ կփոխեմ, մեկ էլ Եվրոտեսիլի էն ադրբեջանցի երգչուհու հետ…

Մեր հին ընկեր Վահանին, Ռուստամյանին, Հրանտ Մարգարյանին չեմ կարա փոխեմ, ուզող չկա, բայց կարամ ձրի տամ,…ջհանդամը, բան չեմ ուզում… ես էլ եմ բարձր դասում ցավդ տանեմ, ես 10 000 000 անգամ բարձր եմ դասում, բայց… չի ծախվում բռատ, չի ծախվում… հո զոռով չի

իսկ մեր Սերժին, Մուկին ու մնցածին զոռով կտամ… ուզում են ուզեն ուզում են ոչ, տալու եմ, էն էլ եվրոպացիներին

----------

karenmorm (16.06.2009), murmushka (16.06.2009), Norton (16.06.2009), Հայկօ (16.06.2009), Ձայնալար (16.06.2009), Տրիբուն (17.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> իսկ մեր Սերժին, Մուկին ու մնցածին զոռով կտամ… ուզում են ուզեն ուզում են ոչ, տալու եմ, էն էլ եվրոպացիներին


ետ լավ էր բաըց դե ուրիշբան էինք խոսում հիմա որ ԼՏՊ միանա մեզ ետ վաղտ ինչ եք ասելու

----------


## Elmo

> ետ լավ էր բաըց դե ուրիշբան էինք խոսում հիմա որ ԼՏՊ միանա մեզ ետ վաղտ ինչ եք ասելու


Քեզ դնելու են բաժնի մոդերատոր, ինձ արգելափակեն: Ալվարդ Պետրոսյանին էլ Մեֆին ծաղկեփունջ ա ուղարկելու:  :Smile: 
Ի՞նչ պիտի անեն, պիտի սկսեն միասին Սերժի դեմ ընկերություն անել: Համ էլ կասեն, որ էդ դուք եք միացել ԼՏՊ-ին, ոչ թե ԼՏՊ-ն ձեզ:

----------

Rammer (16.06.2009), Ձայնալար (16.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> ետ լավ էր բաըց դե ուրիշբան էինք խոսում հիմա որ ԼՏՊ միանա մեզ ետ վաղտ ինչ եք ասելու


Բայց դու դա հավանակ ես համարում?

----------


## karenmorm

> Բայց դու դա հավանակ ես համարում?


ետքան ել չԷ կարողա համագօրծակցություն լինի որոշակի բաներում մեծ քնարկումներ ա գնում մեր մոտ, մեր մոտ տենց չի է որ մեկն ուզի միանա ու պրծ

----------


## Norton

> ետ լավ էր բաըց դե ուրիշբան էինք խոսում հիմա որ ԼՏՊ միանա մեզ ետ վաղտ ինչ եք ասելու


Եղբայր, գոնե մի թեթև վերլուծում է՞ս նոր գրում: Տեր-Պետրոսյանը միանա, նույնիսկ երևանի ավագանի անցողիկ միավոր չհավաքած, վարկանիշ չունեցող, անհեռանկարային իշխանական խաղալիք կուսակցությանը, ֆանստաստիկայի ժանրիցա թերևս:
Չնայած դաշնակները , եթե ուզում էն հետագայում Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում գոնե լուսանցքային դերակատարում ունենալ, միակ տրամաբանկան ու ճիշտ ճանապարհը կլինի միանալ ՀԱԿ-ին:

----------

murmushka (16.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> ետքան ել չԷ կարողա համագօրծակցություն լինի որոշակի բաներում մեծ քնարկումներ ա գնում մեր մոտ, մեր մոտ տենց չի է որ մեկն ուզի միանա ու պրծ


Կարեն ջան ստացվում է դուք հնարավոր եք համարում համագարծակցել ազգակործան հրեա-մասոնական ուժերի հետ: Հետո էլ ասում ես ազգայնական ենք, երկրի մասին ենք մտածում...Փաստորեն հնարավոր է որ օգնենք Լևոնին քանդել երկիրը:

----------

murmushka (16.06.2009), Norton (16.06.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

լավ ելի խեղճ տղա եք գտել խնդում եք վրես ես տենց ասի, ես ասում եմ ետքան ել չեմ հավատում միանալուն, ես մեկ հետօ ել եթե հնարավոր լինի օգտագորցել հրաներին մեր երկրի համար ինչի չե որ՞ :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------

Elmo (16.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> լավ ելի խեղճ տղա եք գտել խնդում եք վրես ես տենց ասի, ես ասում եմ ետքան ել չեմ հավատում միանալուն, ես մեկ հետօ ել եթե հնարավոր լինի օգտագորցել հրաներին մեր երկրի համար ինչի չե որ՞


Հա Կարեն ջան: Էդ հրեաներին պետք ա ի օգուտ ազգային շահի չլել:
Հեսա Դաշնակցության ոճով երգային տողերով արտահայտվեմ

Մտրակը քեզ, մտրակը ինձ 
Հրեան բեր
Քշի հրեան, ճնշի հրեան
Հանուն մեզ:
Կմտրակենք մենք ցեղովի
Հանուն քեզ
Իմ հայրենի, իմ մայրենի
Հպարտ ցեղ
Կօգտագործենք մենք հրեային
Նենգավոր
Հանուն շահի, հանուն ազգի
Հանուն քեզ
Դու Արարատ, դու քարահունջ
Ցեղաստան
Եղիր անկախ ու ծովից ծով
Հայաստան

Ոգեշնչվեք և ցեղեք զմիմիյանց

----------

Ambrosine (16.06.2009), Mephistopheles (16.06.2009), ministr (16.06.2009), Norton (16.06.2009), Rammer (16.06.2009), Հայկօ (17.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> լավ ելի խեղճ տղա եք գտել խնդում եք վրես ես տենց ասի, ես ասում եմ ետքան ել չեմ հավատում միանալուն, ես մեկ հետօ ել եթե հնարավոր լինի օգտագորցել հրաներին մեր երկրի համար ինչի չե որ՞


Միշտ ուժեղն է օգտագրոծում թույլին...Հիմա ով ա ուժեղ դաշնակցությունը թե հրեա-մասսոնները?

----------


## karenmorm

> Միշտ ուժեղն է օգտագրոծում թույլին...Հիմա ով ա ուժեղ դաշնակցությունը թե հրեա-մասսոնները?


ետ ել կյանքը ցույց կտա

----------


## Rammer

> ետ ել կյանքը ցույց կտա


Ցույց կտա եթե միանան...Եթե ոչ այդպես էլ չենք իմանա թե ով ում օգտագործեց.

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ետ լավ էր բաըց դե ուրիշբան էինք խոսում հիմա որ ԼՏՊ միանա մեզ ետ վաղտ ինչ եք ասելու


էս վիճակով չեն միանա… Դաշնակները հիմա մեռած են ու ես հիմա չեմ ուզում "մեռած մարդու հետևից վատ բաներ խոսել"… նրանք ոչնչի ընդունակ չեն… ազգակցական, խնամիական ու բիզնես կապերով կապված են իշխանությանը (նաև կրիմինալ)… սակայն ջահելությունը եթե ընդվզի վերնախավի դեմ ու դուրս մղի նրանց Դաշնակցությունից, ապա կմիանան, բայց դաշնակներից միայն անունը կմնա ու նրանք կդառնան բացարձակ հայաստանակենտրոն…

այնպես, որ այսպես թե այնպես Դաշնակցությունը "սատկած է"… *ողորմի հոգուն*

----------


## ministr

Բայց մի հատ ռեստարտ կարող եք անել: Բյուրոյին ուղարկում եք թոշակի, տեղը նստացնում եք դեռ խնամիա-բիզնեսական H1N1 վիրուսով չվարակված դաշնակցականների ու դառնում եք նորմալ ընդդիմություն: Մնումա մի հատ պուճուր հարց, իսկ բյուրոյի անդամները կհամաձայնեն իջնել իրենց եկամտաբեր Օլիմպոսներից?

----------


## dvgray

> այնպես, որ այսպես թե այնպես Դաշնակցությունը "սատկած է"… *ողորմի հոգուն*


հայաստանյանը երևի:
Բայց լիբանանյանը բավականին հզոր է ու դեռ ամուր դիրքերում է: Վերջերս ալամ աշխարհից լիբանանցիների  արված ընտրահավաքն էլ որպես ապացույց:

----------


## Norton

> Բայց լիբանանյանը բավականին հզոր է ու դեռ ամուր դիրքերում է: Վերջերս ալամ աշխարհից լիբանանցիների արված ընտրահավաքն էլ որպես ապացույց:


Դիվ Լիբանանում 6 հայ պատգամավորից 4 հնչակյանա  և միայն 2 դաշնակ:
Այն էլ այն բանի շնորհիվ, որ կանգնել էին կիսատեռորիստական Հզբոլլահի կողքին ու հենց նրանց ցուցակներով էլ անցել էն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> չգիտեմ ինչպես ես պատկերացնում դաշնակցականին, բայց ես քեզ մի բան կասեմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր դաշնակցական քո վերը թվարկած բնորոշումների միասնական մարմանցում է դա պարզապես կոչվում է այսպաես ԳԱՂԱՓԱՐԻ ՄԱՐՏԻԿ, ոչ թե պիցցայի ««մարտիկ»»կամ 3 000 դրամանոց միտիգավորի ««մարտիկ»»


Ինձ ես գաղափարի մարտիկներից ամենաշատը վերջին գյուղնախարարն էր դուր գալիս: Հանուն գաղափարի կես տարվա մեջ կուբամետրով հասցրեց ծառ ուտի համարյա ոնչնչացված անտառներում: Երևի ծառերից մաքրում էր երկիրը որ թուրքերի հարձակվելու դեպքում մեր տեսադաշտը բաց լինի: Բայց հզոր գաղափարի մարտիկ էր, հազար կուբամետրից մի հատ բարակ ճյուղ բգին չկանգնեց:

----------

Kuk (30.08.2009), Mephistopheles (17.06.2009), murmushka (17.06.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> էս վիճակով չեն միանա… Դաշնակները հիմա մեռած են ու ես հիմա չեմ ուզում "մեռած մարդու հետևից վատ բաներ խոսել"… նրանք ոչնչի ընդունակ չեն… ազգակցական, խնամիական ու բիզնես կապերով կապված են իշխանությանը (նաև կրիմինալ)… սակայն ջահելությունը եթե ընդվզի վերնախավի դեմ ու դուրս մղի նրանց Դաշնակցությունից, ապա կմիանան, բայց դաշնակներից միայն անունը կմնա ու նրանք կդառնան բացարձակ հայաստանակենտրոն…
> 
> այնպես, որ այսպես թե այնպես Դաշնակցությունը "սատկած է"… ողորմի հոգուն


Սատկած տեղն էլ, էլի 5տոկոս հավաքեց, վատ չի հանգուցյալի համար:
Մանավանդ, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ժողովուրդը էնքան զզվածա կուսակցություններից, որ Հայաստանում գործող որևէ կուսակցություն էս պահին նորմալ ընտրությունների դեպքում էդքանից զգալի ավել չի հավաքի:

Կրկնում  եմ կուսակցություն, ոչ թե կոնգրես կամ դաշինք, կամ կերակրատաշտի կողքերը հավաքված խաժամուժ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սատկած տեղն էլ, էլի 5տոկոս* հավաքեց*, վատ չի հանգուցյալի համար:
> Մանավանդ, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ ժողովուրդը էնքան զզվածա կուսակցություններից, որ Հայաստանում գործող որևէ կուսակցություն էս պահին նորմալ ընտրությունների դեպքում էդքանից զգալի ավել չի հավաքի:
> 
> Կրկնում  եմ կուսակցություն, ոչ թե կոնգրես կամ դաշինք, կամ կերակրատաշտի կողքերը հավաքված խաժամուժ:


չհավաքեց, այլ տվին… եթե տվին ասել է ավելի քիչ էր լինելու… եթե շատ էր լինելու, ինչի չբողոքեցին (միտինգ բան-ման) … Հայաստանում ոչ ոք էլ չգիտի իրական տոկոսային հարաբերությունը

----------


## dvgray

ՀՅԴ "Նիկոլ Աղբալյան" ուսանողական միությունը Գագիկ Բեգլարյանից պահանջել է Երեւանի փողոցներից հանել Թուրքիայի լողափերը գովազդող ցուցապաստառները: 

"ՉԻ" - Դաշնակցական ուսանողներն, իհարկե, իրավացի են: Հիշո±ւմ եք Օստապ Բենդերի հայտնի մենախոսությունը. "Ռիո-դե-Ժանեյրո չկա, Ամերիկա էլ չկա: Եվ ընդհանրապես, վերջին քաղաքը Շեպետովկան է, որին զարնվելով փշրվում են Ատլանտյան օվկիանոսի ալիքները": Այ, Անթալիայի գովազդային վահանակները կհանենք, եւ Անթալիան կվերանա, վերջ, չկա այդպիսի քաղաք: Ու միանգամից տիեզերքի զբոսաշրջության կենտրոնը կտեղափոխվի Սեւան` հինգ աստղանի հյուրանոցի գնով տրվող ժանգոտ դոմիկներով ու ջրի վրա հանդարտ տարուբերվող ձմերուկի կեղեւներով: 

Իսկ ընդհանրապես, գովազդային վահանակները հանելը քիչ է: Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, եթե Հայաստանում նոր հարկատեսակ սահմանվի: Ասենք` "թուրքահարկ"  :LOL: : Եթե որեւէ մեկը ցանկանում է հանգստանալ Թուրքիայում, պրոբլեմ չկա. թող 10-15 հազար դոլար վճարի պետբյուջե "Գյումրիում նավահանգիստ կառուցելու համար" ու գնա ազգադավ  հանգստի  :LOL:   :LOL: :

----------

Mephistopheles (10.07.2009), Norton (10.07.2009), pilisopa-uhi (10.07.2009), Rammer (10.07.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Իսկ ընդհանրապես, գովազդային վահանակները հանելը քիչ է: Ավելի ճիշտ կլինի, եթե Հայաստանում նոր հարկատեսակ սահմանվի: Ասենք` "թուրքահարկ" : Եթե որեւէ մեկը ցանկանում է հանգստանալ Թուրքիայում, պրոբլեմ չկա. թող 10-15 հազար դոլար վճարի պետբյուջե "Գյումրիում նավահանգիստ կառուցելու համար" ու գնա ազգադավ հանգստի :


Դաշնակնները գիտեք ինչի են ձենները գլուխները գցել? Որովհետև թուրքերի հետ կապված ցանկացած թեմա իրենց մենաշհորն է ու իրենք դրանից լավ փող ունեն: Հիմա ինչ որ մեկը ինքնգլուխ գնում ա Թուրքիա հանգստանլու ու իրանց չի մուծվում...Դա ազգի դավաճանություն է: Դա ոնց որ ոնց որ գնաս հեռախոս բերես  ու լֆիկից էժան ռաստամոժկա անես: :LOL: 
Այնպես որ այդ "թուրքահարկը" լավ միտք է, բայց մուծվում ես ոչ թե պետությանը այլ դաշլանգններին: Ու հետդ էլ որպես սւվինիռ մի երկու թուրք ես բերում որ դրանց վառեն ձենները դուրս չգա...

----------

dvgray (10.07.2009), Norton (10.07.2009), pilisopa-uhi (10.07.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*Դաշնակների հերթական համահայկականը*

Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակները շատ հեղափոխական են։ Երեկ նրանք նախաձեռնեցին ևս մեկ հեղափոխական քայլ՝ համահայկական խորհրդաժողով պիտակով մի միջոցառում, իբր նվիրված արցախյան հիմնախնդրին և հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին...
Ցավալի է միայն, որ այս անլուրջ միջոցառմանը, որի իրական նպատակը Սփյուռքում հայրենասիրության հողի վրա ռեկետ անելն է և Հայաստանի իշխանությունների նյարդերը սղոցելը, մասնակցել է նաև ԼՂՀ նախագահ Բակո Սահակյանը։ Ավելին, պարոն Սահակյանը թույլ է տվել, որ դաշնակցականները իր անունը ներկայացնեն որպես միջոցառման հովանավոր։ Հավանաբար, Բակո Սահակյանը հույս ունի դաշնակցականների հնարավորություններն օգտագործել Արցախի խնդիրների լուծման համար, մինչդեռ փաստն այն է, որ դաշնակցականները նրա անունը օգտագործեցին իրենց ռեկետին ավելի լուրջ փաթեթավորում ապահովելու նպատակով։

----------

Mephistopheles (12.07.2009), Norton (11.07.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ախպեր, դե դեմք եք էլի... փաստորեն դաշնակցություն կուսակցության բոլոր ծրագրերը հայտնի է Ձեզ, էդ կուսակցությունում հատուկ շպիոններ ունեք, որոնք Ձեզ տեղյակ են պահում իրենց բոլոր ծրագրերի մասին:
Մեկ մեկ էլ նայեք, թե ԼՊՏ-ի կողքի կանգնած մարդիկ ովքեր են... ով են եղել... մեկ մեկ էլի.. շատ պետք չի...

----------


## Արիացի

> *Դաշնակների հերթական համահայկականը*
> 
> Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակները շատ հեղափոխական են։ Երեկ նրանք նախաձեռնեցին ևս մեկ հեղափոխական քայլ՝ համահայկական խորհրդաժողով պիտակով մի միջոցառում, իբր նվիրված արցախյան հիմնախնդրին և հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին...
> Ցավալի է միայն, որ այս անլուրջ միջոցառմանը, որի իրական նպատակը Սփյուռքում հայրենասիրության հողի վրա ռեկետ անելն է և Հայաստանի իշխանությունների նյարդերը սղոցելը, մասնակցել է նաև ԼՂՀ նախագահ Բակո Սահակյանը։ Ավելին, պարոն Սահակյանը թույլ է տվել, որ դաշնակցականները իր անունը ներկայացնեն որպես միջոցառման հովանավոր։ Հավանաբար, Բակո Սահակյանը հույս ունի դաշնակցականների հնարավորություններն օգտագործել Արցախի խնդիրների լուծման համար, մինչդեռ փաստն այն է, որ դաշնակցականները նրա անունը օգտագործեցին իրենց ռեկետին ավելի լուրջ փաթեթավորում ապահովելու նպատակով։


Իսկ աղբյուրը խի չեք նշել? Թե սա ձեր կարծիքն ա ու դուք եք գրել?

----------


## Rammer

> Իսկ աղբյուրը խի չեք նշել? Թե սա ձեր կարծիքն ա ու դուք եք գրել?


աղբյուրը ` Ս.Ս.

----------


## Արիացի

> աղբյուրը ` Ս.Ս.


Էնքան էլ հստակ չէր: Կկոնկրետացնեք?

----------


## Rammer

> Էնքան էլ հստակ չէր: Կկոնկրետացնեք?


Իհարկե...այս հոդվածը գրվել էր "Ազատամտություն" թերթում: Իսկ այդ թերթը Սերժի թերթն է:

----------


## Rammer

Հատուկ քեզ համար Արիացի
http://www.tert.am/am/news/2009/07/11/azatamtutyun/

----------

Լեռնցի (13.07.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մեկ մեկ էլ նայեք, թե ԼՊՏ-ի կողքի կանգնած մարդիկ ովքեր են... ով են եղել... մեկ մեկ էլի.. շատ պետք չի...


Նայած ... ի՞նչ կա որ, կարգին մարդիկ են .. մի երկու հոգու ասա որ աննորմալ ես համարում, ամեն հոգու դիմաց խոստանում եմ երկու թալանչի դաշնակցակի անուն տալ՝ կեղտոտ գործերն էլ կցել: 
Իսկ դաշնակցական վերնախավի պես փնթի զանգված էս պահին ոչ մի կուսակցության մեջ չկա: Մի հատ էսօրվա թերթերը կարդացեք էլի: Մարդիկ Ղարաբաղի հարցում անհամաձայնություն են հայտնում իշխանությունների, միտինգ էին ուզում անել, բայց մենակ ԱՆԳ հրաժարականն են պահանջում, կարծես թե մեր երկրում ԱԳՆ առանց նախագահի է որոշումներ ընդունում ու բանակցում: Դաշնակցությունը ջեբի կուսակցություն է, գոնե էս պահին:

----------

Kuk (30.08.2009), Mephistopheles (15.07.2009), Norton (15.07.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նայած ... ի՞նչ կա որ, կարգին մարդիկ են .. մի երկու հոգու ասա որ աննորմալ ես համարում, ամեն հոգու դիմաց խոստանում եմ երկու թալանչի դաշնակցակի անուն տալ՝ կեղտոտ գործերն էլ կցել: 
> Իսկ դաշնակցական վերնախավի պես փնթի զանգված էս պահին ոչ մի կուսակցության մեջ չկա: Մի հատ էսօրվա թերթերը կարդացեք էլի: Մարդիկ Ղարաբաղի հարցում անհամաձայնություն են հայտնում իշխանությունների, միտինգ էին ուզում անել, բայց մենակ ԱՆԳ հրաժարականն են պահանջում, կարծես թե մեր երկրում ԱԳՆ առանց նախագահի է որոշումներ ընդունում ու բանակցում: Դաշնակցությունը ջեբի կուսակցություն է, գոնե էս պահին:


դաշնակներից մնացել ա Երկիրմեդիայով կինո նայելը…

----------


## urartu

դաշնակները մեր ազգի չարիքն են, դա ապացուցված է պատմականորեն

----------

Elmo (31.08.2009), Kuk (30.08.2009), Norton (31.08.2009), Rammer (31.08.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> դաշնակները մեր ազգի չարիքն են, դա ապացուցված է պատմականորեն


Վերջն էր ախպեր, հետաքրքիր է, էդ ով է այսքան տարի ֆինանսավորում դաշնակցությանը... ու էդքան սերունդափոխությունից հետո, մեկը չեղավ, որ ասի, էս ինչի վրա եք/նկատի ունեմ իրանց ներսից/...
Չեմ գովում դաշնակցականներին, բայց էնքան մարդ եմ ճանաչում, դաշնակցական հենց, որ ոնց ուզում եմ նաեմ, ոչ մի չարիք չեմ տեսնում իրենց գործունեության մեջ:

----------


## Kuk

> Վերջն էր ախպեր, հետաքրքիր է, էդ ով է այսքան տարի ֆինանսավորում դաշնակցությանը... ու էդքան սերունդափոխությունից հետո, մեկը չեղավ, որ ասի, էս ինչի վրա եք/նկատի ունեմ իրանց ներսից/...
> Չեմ գովում դաշնակցականներին, բայց էնքան մարդ եմ ճանաչում, դաշնակցական հենց, որ ոնց ուզում եմ նաեմ, ոչ մի չարիք չեմ տեսնում իրենց գործունեության մեջ:


Ֆինանսավորում, չէ մի :LOL:  Սփյուռքից մուրում են էլի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ֆինանսավորում, չէ մի Սփյուռքից մուրում են էլի:


Էտքան ազգային դաշնակները ինքնուրույն մի հատ ազգային բան չեն կարողացել մտածել - Եռագույն Դրոշի` ներկա հիմնի, երաժշտությունը պարզվեց իտալական ինչ-որ երգից է փոխառված, իսկ հիմնական դեվիզը` «մահ կամ ազատություն», քոփի են են 19-րդ դարի սկզբի հունական անկախության մարտիկներից.  «Ελευθερία ή θάνατος» - «Էլեֆթերիա ի թանատոս»:

----------

Աբելյան (31.08.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> ներկա հիմնի, երաժշտությունը պարզվեց իտալական ինչ-որ երգից է փոխառված,


Չե ապեր իտալացիքից չեն պլեճ արել: Պարզապես անկապ ինչ որ 3 նոտայանոց երաժշտություն ա:
Խոսքերը - Միքայել Նալբանդյանի «իտալացի աղջկա երգը»
Երաժշտություն - Բաբկեն Կանաչյան:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չե ապեր իտալացիքից չեն պլեճ արել: Պարզապես անկապ ինչ որ 3 նոտայանոց երաժշտություն ա:
> Խոսքերը - Միքայել Նալբանդյանի «իտալացի աղջկա երգը»
> Երաժշտություն - Բաբկեն Կանաչյան:


Հա որ, իսկ ես լսել եմ, որ դրանից առաջ նույն երաժշտությամբ իտալական երգ ա եղել, ինչ-որ գյուղական

Ահագին էլ գրեցին էս մասին թերթերը:

----------


## Տատ

> Հա որ, իսկ ես լսել եմ, որ դրանից առաջ նույն երաժշտությամբ իտալական երգ ա եղել, ինչ-որ գյուղական


Եվ ի՞նչ:
Համենայդեպս առաջին հիմնը նրանք են կյանքի կոչել: 
Basta

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եվ ի՞նչ:
> Համենայդեպս առաջին հիմնը նրանք են կյանքի կոչել: 
> Basta


Է հետո ինչ… գիտես դժվար բան ա՞ խալխի մի հատ տափակ երգ հիմն դարձնելը… դա երևի իրենց միակ "նվաճումն" ա եղել

----------


## karenmorm

> Է հետո ինչ… գիտես դժվար բան ա՞ խալխի մի հատ տափակ երգ հիմն դարձնելը… դա երևի իրենց միակ "նվաճումն" ա եղել


Հայեր ջան ««ոմանք թող ներեն հայեր բառիս համար»», մտածում էի դե պարապ մարդիք եք խոսումեն ելի, ու որոշեցի Ձեզ չխանգարել լիաթոք հայոյանքների տարափը ուղղելու ՀՅԴ -ի ճակատին, բայց բաներ կան որ չի կարելի պղծել... օրինակ իտալական աղջկա երգը...

երբևէ մտածել եք քանի հայ հայ հայ է զոհվել այդ երգի բառերը շուրթերին բա ամոթ չի...
կներեք իհարկե, ես ելի գնացի՝, շարունակեք Ջեր հանդգնակուռ հայհոյանքը՝ ի Դաշնակցություն, քանզի այլ բանի անզոր եք....

Ադմիններ Ջաաաաաաաաան, մեռնեմ Ձեզ, թե Հայ եք մի ջնջեք ես ...
ես մեկը սրտի խոսք ա, ու թե կա մեկը որ բացատռություն կուզենա ես միշտ Ջեր խոնարհ ծառան եմ...

----------


## karenmorm

Անմար մնա մեր գլխից,
ՀՅԴ ի արևը,
Թող բացվի նրա լույսով, 
Մեր արևն ու բարևը…

Մեր գյուղերը կեղեքված,
Դաշնակցություն ազատեց,
Մեր դաշտերը չորացան,
Դաշնակցություն ջուր տվեց:

Կարմիր, կապույտ, նարնջագույն,
Թող միշտ կեցցե Դաշնակցություն,
Նրա պահած եռագույնը,
Մեզ բոլորիս հույս տվեց:

----------


## Elmo

> Անմար մնա մեր գլխից,
> ՀՅԴ ի արևը,
> Թող բացվի նրա լույսով, 
> Մեր արևն ու բարևը…
> 
> Մեր գյուղերը կեղեքված,
> Դաշնակցություն ազատեց,
> Մեր դաշտերը չորացան,
> Դաշնակցություն ջուր տվեց:
> ...


Մոռացար ավելացնես:
Գուսան Կարեն՝ հատուկ Ակումբի համար:

----------

ChildOfTheSky (01.09.2009), Mephistopheles (02.09.2009), Norton (01.09.2009), Տրիբուն (01.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Է հետո ինչ… գիտես դժվար բան ա՞ խալխի մի հատ տափակ երգ հիմն դարձնելը… դա երևի իրենց միակ "նվաճումն" ա եղել


Մի մանրացեք: Կարգին քաղաքական քննադատություն՝ այո, սենց մանր-մունր կպնել՝ էժանություն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մի մանրացեք: Կարգին քաղաքական քննադատություն՝ այո, սենց մանր-մունր կպնել՝ էժանություն:


Դաշնակների ներկա էժան վարքագծին սրանից ավել բան չի էլ հասնում, Տատ ջան: Ազգային գաղափարախոսության կրողները ԱԳ նախարարի հրաժարական են պահանջում թուրք-ղարաբաղ հարցերի հետ կապված, ու ազգայնորեն վախենում են մի բան ասեն նախագահի հասցեին: Կարծես ԱԳ նախարարն առանց նախագահի, մեն մենակ նստած արտաքին քաղաքականություն է գրում: Դաշնակներն իրենց էժան են պահում, մենք էլ էժան ենք քննադատում:

----------

Kuk (01.09.2009), Mephistopheles (02.09.2009), Բիձա (03.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Անմար մնա մեր գլխից,
> ՀՅԴ ի արևը,
> Թող բացվի նրա լույսով, 
> Մեր արևն ու բարևը…
> 
> Մեր գյուղերը կեղեքված,
> Դաշնակցություն ազատեց,
> Մեր դաշտերը չորացան,
> Դաշնակցություն ջուր տվեց:
> ...


Արժի, որ մեկն էլ պաշպանի ՀՅԴ-ին, բայց աստվածացնել պետք չէ :Wink:  Հատկապես մի քիչ պատմություն իմացողը էս ամենը կդիտի որպես ֆանատիզմ... վիրավորելու միտում չունեմ, ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ գոնե դու պիտի ՀՅԴ պատմությունը շատ լավ իմանաս... ուրեմն չեմ հասկանում էս բուռն սիրո պատճառը, թեկուզ դաշնակցական էլ լինես :Smile: 

Դաշնակցությունը միայն առաջին օրերին էր իրեն ճիշտ դրսևորում: Իսկ երբ ձևավորվեց կառավարությունը, բյուրոն չէր թողնում, որ մարդիկ աշխատեն: Քաջազնունին միակ քաղաքական սթափ մտածելակերպով գործիչն էր, որը բազմիցս առաջարկել է կուսակցությանը չխառնվել կառավարության աշխատանքներին: Բայց անօգուտ. վերջը եղավ այն, որ Քաջազնունուն ասպարեզից հեռացնելու համար, նրան ուղարկեցին արտասահման՝ հաց բերելու:

Քաջազնունին անգամ աշխատություն ունի՝ <<Դաշնակցությունը այլևս անելիք չունի>>: Իսկ սփյուռքի պատմություն ուսումնասիրե՞լ ես: Բյուրո կառավարության մասին մոռացա՞ր:

Եկեք մի քիչ սթափ գրենք էլի, վերջը հեքիաթների կամ լեգենդների բաժնում չենք, քաղաքականության բաժինն է:

----------

ministr (01.09.2009), Norton (01.09.2009), Բիձա (03.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Դաշնակները վաղը ժամը վեցին կինո Մոսկվայի մոտ խառնաժողով են անում:

----------

Kuk (01.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դաշնակները վաղը ժամը վեցին կինո Մոսկվայի մոտ խառնաժողով են անում:


Նալբանդյան հեռացիր:

----------

Kuk (01.09.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

մեկը հարցնի Նալբանդյան տուտ պրիչոմ :LOL:

----------

Kuk (02.09.2009), Mephistopheles (02.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> մեկը հարցնի Նալբանդյան տուտ պրիչոմ


Ո՞նց պրիչոմ :Shok:  :Jpit:  Չեն կարում ասեն՝ սերժիկ հեռացիր, ասում են՝ Նալբանդյան հեռացիր...  :LOL:

----------

Kuk (02.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> մենք էլ էժան ենք քննադատում:


Ուրեմն ինքներդ էժան եք , իրենց հավասար(իսկ ես չէի էլ կասկածում: Խնդրում եմ, անձամբ չընդունես , Տրիբուն):



> Դաշնակների ներկա էժան վարքագծին սրանից ավել բան չի էլ հասնում, Տատ ջան: Ազգային գաղափարախոսության կրողները ԱԳ նախարարի հրաժարական են պահանջում թուրք-ղարաբաղ հարցերի հետ կապված, ու ազգայնորեն վախենում են մի բան ասեն նախագահի հասցեին: Կարծես ԱԳ նախարարն առանց նախագահի, մեն մենակ նստած արտաքին քաղաքականություն է գրում:


Այսպիսի պարբերությունը հետաքրքրությամբ կկարդամ, բայց հիմնի մասին քրքջոցը՝ :Angry2: : Դե իհարկե, լավ է, որ _թշվառ-անտերը_ փոխվեց :Smile:  :Blush: 




> Դաշնակները վաղը ժամը վեցին կինո Մոսկվայի մոտ խառնաժողով են անում:


Աաաա, դրա համար հիշեցիք, մի զատիտոյի կպաք...նոտաները...

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Հետաքրքիր է ՀՅԴ երբ իր հյտարարույունը կանի Շվեցարական փաստաթղթի հետ կապված: Թե չի անի:

----------


## Ambrosine

Վանական ջան, սրա հետ ե՞ս :Smile: 




> *ՀՅԴ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*
> 2009թ. օգոստոսի 31-ին պաշտոնապես հրապարակվեց Հայաստանի Հանրապետության եւ Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջեւ հարաբերությունների զարգացմանն ուղղված փաստաթղթերի փաթեթը:
> 
> Հայաստանն ու հայությունը մտան մի նոր շրջափուլ, որը հղի է բազմաթիվ վտանգներով:
> 
> Այս մասին էր ահազանգում ՀՅ Դաշնակցությունը, երբ քաղաքական այս գործընթացի հենց սկզբից պարբերաբար արտահայտում էր իր սկզբունքային հետեւյալ դիրքորոշումները.
> 
> ա. Իբրեւ հարեւան պետություններ` Հայաստանն ու Թուրքիան ի վերջո պետք է քայլեր ձեռնարկեն հարաբերությունների բնականոնացման ուղղությամբ: Սակայն երկու երկրների միջեւ բարիդրացիական հարաբերություններ կարող են հաստատվել Թուրքիայի կողմից Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչմամբ եւ հայ ժողովրդի իրավունքների վերականգմամբ միայն: Առանց նախապայման­ների դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումը եւ շրջափակման վերացումը այս ճանապարհի սոսկ առաջին քայլերն են:
> 
> ...


լրագիր

----------


## Chuk

Մեջբերեմ ՀՅԴ-ի թռուցիկից.




> *Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ
> Սեպտեմբերի 2-ը Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի Հանրապետության հռչակման օրն է*
> Ադրբեջանի կողմից պարտադրված պատերազմում հաղթելով և արտահայտելով ողջ հայության հավաքական կամքը Արցախը հռչակեց ու պաշտպանեց իր անկախությունը:
> Այսօր, բանակցությունների նորօրյան ակտիվացման պայմաններում պարտավոր ենք.
> - Տեր կանգնել մեր ժողովրդի հաղթանակին և ստիպել հարգելու Արցախի ինքնորոշման փաստը,
> - Մերժել մեզ պարտադրվող ցանկացած զիջում,
> - Պահանջել բանակցային լիարժեք ձևաչափի վերականգնում Արցախի լիիրավ մասնակցությամբ:
> 
> Միաժամանակ նկատի ունենալով, որ չեն վերացվում հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորման ներկա գործընթացի լրջագույն վտանգները՝ սպասվող ֆուտբոլային խաղից առաջ մենք վերստին պահանջում ենք.
> ...


Այնպես որ շոուն այսօր է լինելու, սպասենք զարգացումներին  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> - Դիվանագիտական ձախողումների անմիջական պատասխանատու ԱԳ նախարարի հրաժարականը:


*ՀՀ Սահմ. հոդվ. 55-7*
ՀՀ նախագահը... իրականացնում է արտաքին քաղաքականության ընդհանուր ղեկավարումը...

Նալբանդյանին զոհասեղանին են մոտեցնում՝ հասարակության աչքերին թոզ փչելու համար  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> *ՀՀ Սահմ. հոդվ. 55-7*
> ՀՀ նախագահը... իրականացնում է արտաքին քաղաքականության ընդհանուր ղեկավարումը...
> 
> Նալբանդյանին զոհասեղանին են մոտեցնում՝ հասարակության աչքերին թոզ փչելու համար


Ափսոս չեմ հիշում, թե դաշնակներից որ մեկն էր, լրագրողները հարցրին «ինչու՞ Նալբանդյանին, չէ՞ որ պատասխանատուն նախագահն է»: Սա պատասխանեց, որ նախարարի հրաժարականից հետո նախագահը հնարավորություն կունենա փոփոխություններ անելու, պայմանները փոխելու: Դեռ այն ժամանակ էր այս փաստարկը ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից, բայց այսօր առկա իրավիճակում այն առավել ծիծաղելի ու ֆանտաստիկ է, հետևաբար ինձ խիստ հետաքրքրում է, թե հիմա ինչ վարկած են փորձելու առաջ քաշել:

----------

Kuk (02.09.2009), murmushka (02.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Դաշնակները վաղը ժամը վեցին կինո Մոսկվայի մոտ խառնաժողով են անում:


Տեսնես վանդալիզմ լինելու ա՞. դրոշ այրել, Ստամբուլն արյան ծով սարքել, թե՞ մենակ նալբանդյան էդիկից են բամբասվելու :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տեսնես վանդալիզմ լինելու ա՞. դրոշ այրել, Ստամբուլն արյան ծով սարքել, թե՞ մենակ նալբանդյան էդիկից են բամբասվելու


Խաբար կա, մի բան եղել ա թե չէ ? Էսօր ամբողջ օրը քաղաքի կենտրոնում եմ եղել, Աբովյան փողոցով էլ մի քանի անգամ անցել եմ,  ու պաժառնիկ չեմ տեսել:

----------

Քամի (03.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուրեմն ինքներդ էժան եք , իրենց հավասար(իսկ ես չէի էլ կասկածում: Խնդրում եմ, անձամբ չընդունես , Տրիբուն):


Կներես, պիտի անձամբ ընդունեմ, Տատ ջան: Մեզ իզուր ես դաշնակների հետ համեմատում: Մենք քաղաքական գործիչներ չենք, ազգի ճակատագիրով մտահոգված *քաղաքական գործիչներ չենք*: Մենք հազար անգամ ավելի շատ իրավունք ունենք էժան ու անպատասխանատու հայտարարություններ անելու, քան դաշնակները:

----------


## Kuk

> Խաբար կա, մի բան եղել ա թե չէ ? Էսօր ամբողջ օրը քաղաքի կենտրոնում եմ եղել, Աբովյան փողոցով էլ մի քանի անգամ անցել եմ,  ու պաժառնիկ չեմ տեսել:


Փաստորեն մի բան եղել ա :LOL: 





> Վահանի միտինգին առանց վահանի
> 
> 
> Այսօր 16.30 սահմաններում արդեն Աբովյան փողոցում կարելի էր հանդիպել ոստիկանության պարեկային ծառայության աշխատակիցների եւ  հատուկ նշանակության ջոկատի  կարմիր բերետավորների: Անցորդները հանկարծակիի եկած' հետաքրքրվում էին, թե ի՞նչ է կատարվում, ոստիկաններն էլ պատասխանում էին, թե' միտինգ է:
> 
>  «Ա1+»-ի լրագրողի հարցին, թե ինչո՞ւ են ոստիկաններն այսօր առանց վահանների եւ սաղավարտների' ի տարբերություն Կոնգրեսի կազմակերպած միտինգներին, բարձրաստիճան ոստիկաններից մեկը պատասխանեց, «Թե գիտենք ինչ են խոսելու, գիտենք ինչ են անելու, ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ վահաններով գայինք»:


http://a1plus.am/am/politics/2009/09/2/red-hats

----------

Enigmatic (03.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Կրակմարիչներով պետք է գային: Դրոշ մրոշ վառելուց իրար վնաս չտային հանկարծ:

----------


## Chuk

Հատվածներ հանրահավաքից.




Հանրահավաքի մասին կարող եք կարդալ հետևյալ հղումներով.
*Ա1+*
- «Մեզնից մի՛ նեղացեք»
- Սա խայտառակություն է, կապիտուլյացիա
- Կստեղծեն համազգային ճակատ

*tert.am*
- Դաշնակցությունը «Մոսկվա» կինոթատրոնի առջև հանրահավաք է կազմակերպել
- Հայ–թուրքական Արձանագրություններն անընդունելի են մեզ համար, Հրանտ Մարգարյան
- Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը հայ–թուրքական Արձանագրությունները որակել է որպես խայտառակություն
- Հանրահավաքում Դաշնակցությունը հայտարարություն է հրապարակել

*lragir.am*
- Վահան Հովհաննիսյան. «Սա կոչվում է կապիտուլյացիա»
- ՀՅԴ-ն անհրաժեշտ է համարում համազգային ճակատի ստեղծումը
- Հրաժարական, երբ ստորագրի

----------

Rammer (03.09.2009), Տատ (04.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայեր ջան ««ոմանք թող ներեն հայեր բառիս համար»», մտածում էի դե պարապ մարդիք եք խոսումեն ելի, ու որոշեցի Ձեզ չխանգարել լիաթոք հայոյանքների տարափը ուղղելու ՀՅԴ -ի ճակատին, բայց բաներ կան որ չի կարելի պղծել... օրինակ իտալական աղջկա երգը...
> 
> երբևէ մտածել եք քանի հայ հայ հայ է զոհվել այդ երգի բառերը շուրթերին բա ամոթ չի...
> կներեք իհարկե, ես ելի գնացի՝, շարունակեք Ջեր հանդգնակուռ հայհոյանքը՝ ի Դաշնակցություն, քանզի այլ բանի անզոր եք....
> 
> Ադմիններ Ջաաաաաաաաան, մեռնեմ Ձեզ, թե Հայ եք մի ջնջեք ես ...
> ես մեկը սրտի խոսք ա, ու թե կա մեկը որ բացատռություն կուզենա ես միշտ Ջեր խոնարհ ծառան եմ...


պարապ ենք ապեր, բա ինչ… բայց էնքան էլ պարապ չենք որ նստենք դաշնակների մասին ոտանավորներ մոգոնենք կամ էլ գնանք "ազնավուրի հրապարակ" դրոշակ վառենք, կամ նստենք նալբան*ձ*յան  է*ձ*իկի հրաժարականը քննարկենք

Իսկ թե "*իտալական* աղջկա երգը" շուրթերին  քանի հայ հայ հայ է զոհվել, էտի դու կարաս հաշվես ընգեր, իմ հաշվարկրերով երկնիշ թվի կարող ա չհասնի…բայց դե  դաշնակների մաթեմատիկան ուրիշ ա, դուք հեչի պես մի 2 000 000 ի կձգեք

----------

Kuk (03.09.2009), Norton (03.09.2009), Բիձա (03.09.2009), Տրիբուն (03.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Անմար մնա մեր գլխից,
> ՀՅԴ ի արևը,
> Թող բացվի նրա լույսով, 
> Մեր արևն ու բարևը…
> 
> Մեր գյուղերը կեղեքված,
> Դաշնակցություն ազատեց,
> Մեր դաշտերը չորացան,
> Դաշնակցություն ջուր տվեց:
> ...


շատ լավ բառեր են… ես առաջարկում եմ *իտալացի* երգիչ Տոտո Կուտունիոյի "Լա շատե մի կանտարե" երգը դարձնենք Հայաստանի հիմնը… մեր խորհրդարանում հավեսով Հովիկ Աբրահամյանի հետ ազգովի կերգենք (բարերը իհարկե՝ Կարենի)

----------

Kuk (03.09.2009), Norton (03.09.2009), Բիձա (03.09.2009), Հայկօ (03.09.2009), Տրիբուն (03.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ափսոս չեմ հիշում, թե դաշնակներից որ մեկն էր, լրագրողները հարցրին «ինչու՞ Նալբանդյանին, չէ՞ որ պատասխանատուն նախագահն է»: Սա պատասխանեց, որ նախարարի հրաժարականից հետո նախագահը հնարավորություն կունենա փոփոխություններ անելու, պայմանները փոխելու: Դեռ այն ժամանակ էր այս փաստարկը ֆանտաստիկայի ոլորտից, բայց այսօր առկա իրավիճակում այն առավել ծիծաղելի ու ֆանտաստիկ է, հետևաբար ինձ խիստ հետաքրքրում է, թե հիմա ինչ վարկած են փորձելու առաջ քաշել:


Էս էլ էսպես.




> *Եթե իմանան կընտրվեն` կպահանջեն հրաժարականը*
> 12:35 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> _
> ՀՅԴ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ կուսակցությունը պահանջվեց ԱԳ նախարար Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականը:
> 
> «Ա1+»-ը այս թեմայով բլից զրույց ունեցավ ՀՅԴ Բյուրոյի ներկայացուցիչ Հրանտ Մարգարյանի հետ:_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Փաստորեն ըստ պարոն Մարգարյանի նախագահի հրաժարակնի պահանջը իր կարծիքով վտանգավոր գործառույթը կանխելու համար շատ ավելի մեծ ցնցումների է բերելու, քան իր կարծիքով այդ վտանգավոր գործառույթը: Այլ կերպ ասած դաշնակցությունը ինքն իրեն հակասում է, ինչպես միշտ: Այսքան էժան բացատրություն դեռ նույնիսկ դաշնակներից չէի լսել:

----------

Ambrosine (03.09.2009), Kuk (03.09.2009), Norton (03.09.2009), Ներսես_AM (04.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> կամ էլ գնանք "ազնավուրի հրապարակ" դրոշակ վառենք


Իսկ կարդալու ժամանակ ունե՞ք, թե դրաոշակա վառելու ընթացքում ինչ է ասվել.
Մեռսի, Չուկ




> Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պահանջը նշանակում է 40 օր հետո նոր ընտրություններ, եւ եթե մենք չունենք այն վստահությունը, որ *40 օր հետո մենք ենք հաղթելու*, ուրեմն դա մեկ ռիսկ է, որը կարող է վերջանա ավելի վատ հետեւանքներով:


Փաթեթն իրոք էժան է , նույնիսկ անհամեստ :Shok: :
Բայց նորից ունենալ մի շարք կասկածելի թեկնածուներ (նույնիսկ Կոնգրեսից) իրոք նշանակում է նոր բազառ առանց վստահ ու ազնիվ լուծման:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էս էլ էսպես.
> 
> 
> Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+
> 
> Փաստորեն ըստ պարոն Մարգարյանի նախագահի հրաժարակնի պահանջը իր կարծիքով վտանգավոր գործառույթը կանխելու համար շատ ավելի մեծ ցնցումների է բերելու, քան իր կարծիքով այդ վտանգավոր գործառույթը: Այլ կերպ ասած դաշնակցությունը ինքն իրեն հակասում է, ինչպես միշտ: Այսքան էժան բացատրություն դեռ նույնիսկ դաշնակներից չէի լսել:


Լավ էլի Չուկ ջան, ինչն ա ինչին հակասում, էնքան եք հավատում ու խաբված Ձեր երազներով, որ կարծում եք, թե ՀՅԴ-ի նման հզոր կուսակցությունը իր հայտարարություններում կարող է էսպիսի պրիմիտիվ սխալներ թույլ տալ… Շատ պարզ է ասված, ԱԳ նախարարի հրաժարականը կստիպի նախագահին նոր ընթացք տալ իր գործունեությանը տվյալ ոլորտում, արդյունքում կանխելով ենթադրված վտանգը: Իսկ Նախագահի հրաժարական պահանջելը կբերի հազար ու մի ներքին հարցերի, ու արդյունքում մենք կզբաղվենք ներքին գործերով, ոչ թե արտաքին:
Հարցը կայանում է նրանում, որ կա սենց մի հասկացողություն` պահանջել: Պետք է պահանջես: Ով ուզում է նեղ լինի նստած, պիտի պահանջես, որ անի քո ուզածը, պիտի օգնես ինչ որ տեղ... ոչ թե եթե սխալ է , կամ չի կարող, ասես գնա: Էդ ամենածայրահեղ լուծումն է ու ամենավտանգավոր:
Հիմա ամենաանհրաժեշտ պահն է միասնական լինելու... ժամանակն է մտածենք էդ ուղղությամբ: Բոլոր տեսակի զրպատողները պետք է, գոնե ժամանակվորապես, բերանները փակեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ պարզ է ասված, ԱԳ նախարարի հրաժարականը կստիպի նախագահին նոր ընթացք տալ իր գործունեությանը տվյալ ոլորտում, արդյունքում կանխելով ենթադրված վտանգը


Արթուր ջան, հիմա փորձեմ տարբերակում մտցնել քո և դաշնակցության այս նույն մտքի կրկնման հարցում.
- Դաշնակցությունը այս միտքը առաջ է քաշում սեփական թուլամորթությունը (եթե չասենք ծախվածությունը) կոծկելու, ժողովրդի աչքին թոզ փչելու համար, այլ կերպ ասած *խաբում է*,
- Դու զբաղված ես *ինքնախաբեությամբ*:

Այն, որ Նալբանդյանը չի արտաքին քաղաքականության պատասխանատուն, այլ ընդամենը հրահանգներ կատարող է, գիտենք բոլորս: Հանենք Նալբանդյանին, տեղը նստացնենք ասենք Համզաչիմանյանին, ու նա կշարունակի նույն Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրահանգների կատարումը: Սա նույնքան պարզ է, որքան տարրական թվաբանությունը: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է միավորվելուն, ապա այո՛, միավորվելը հրաշալի կլինի: Դրա համար Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը ոչ թե ձևական, այլ ռեալ միավորման պլատֆորմ առաջարկեց: Էլ ավելին ասեմ, եթե խոսում ենք միավորումներից, ապա նկատենք, որ ՀԱԿ-ն արդեն իսկ միավորում է, այնտեղ կան նույն հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հարցում ծայրահեղ տարբեր դիրքորոշում ունեցող ուժեր: Հետևաբար այո՛, պետք է զրպարտողները բերանները փակեն:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Դաշնակների հզոր կուսակցություն լինելուն, ապա դա արդեն, իրականում միֆ է, որն իրենք էլ են գիտակցում: Ահա թե ինչու նախապես մատենադարանի մոտ հանրահավաք անցկացնելու միտքը փոխվեց շատ ավելի փոքր հարթակում հանրահավաք անցկացնելու ծրագրով, որին, ըստ նույն դաշնակների գնահատականների, մասնակցել է 3000 մարդ (ընդամենը), մինչդեռ այլոց գնահատականով երկու անգամ պակաս: Սա է այդ հզոր ուժը, որը բավական ռեսուրս ծախսեց իր եզակի հանրահավաքներից մեկն իրազեկելու համար, իսկապես մեծամասնությունն իմացան այդ հանրահավաքի մասին, բայց այսքան սակավամարդ եղավ: Դա ՀՅԴ հզորության, իրականում արդեն բազում խաբեություններից հետո ժողովրդի աչքում լրիվ ընկած լինելու ցուցանիշն էր, որովհետև չի կարելի ձևեր թափել, թե ընդդիմություն ես, բայց բացահայտ իշխանության մաս կազմել:

Ես դաշնակցության հանդեպ առանձնահատուկ վատ վերաբերմունք ունեմ, որը փաստարկված և հիմնավորված է: Ու չնայած դրան ես միայն ուրախ կլինեմ, որ դաշնակները վերջապես դառնան իրական ընդդիմության, որ նրանց վերնախավը սկսի հետաքրքրվել ոչ թե սեփական գրպանով ու աթոռով, այլ ժողովրդի շահերով, այլ գա ու իսկապես կանգնի ժողովրդի կողքին: Ոչ թե ամեն հրապարակային ելույթից առաջ մտածեն, թե «Ի՞նչ ասենք, որ տակից դուրս գանք»: Տակից դուրս գալ պետք չէ, պետք է լինել գաղափարական, վճռական, ու կոնկրետ: Ուրիշ ոչինչ:

----------

Kuk (04.09.2009), Norton (04.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ կարդալու ժամանակ ունե՞ք, թե դրաոշակա վառելու ընթացքում ինչ է ասվել.
> :


Կարդալու ունենք, իսկ վառելու` ոչ… դու ստեղ տարօրինակ բան ե՞ս տեսնում… 

որ կուզես իմանալ կարդալ էլ չարժի… քո կարծիքով հրանտն ու "մեր հին ընկեր ու սաշիկի համեմատաբար նոր խնամի" վահանը կարող ա մի հատ ընենց բան ասեն դրոշակ վառելու ժամանակ որ արժե կարդա՞լ… հեն ա գրած, ա կարդա տեսնեմ մի հատ միտք կգտնե՞ս

ավելի լավ ա ֆորումի գրառումները կարդամ

----------

Kuk (04.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Լավ էլի Չուկ ջան, ինչն ա ինչին հակասում, էնքան եք հավատում ու խաբված Ձեր երազներով, որ կարծում եք, թե ՀՅԴ-ի նման հզոր կուսակցությունը իր հայտարարություններում կարող է էսպիսի պրիմիտիվ սխալներ թույլ տալ… Շատ պարզ է ասված, ԱԳ նախարարի հրաժարականը կստիպի նախագահին նոր ընթացք տալ իր գործունեությանը տվյալ ոլորտում, արդյունքում կանխելով ենթադրված վտանգը: Իսկ Նախագահի հրաժարական պահանջելը կբերի հազար ու մի ներքին հարցերի, ու արդյունքում մենք կզբաղվենք ներքին գործերով, ոչ թե արտաքին:
> Հարցը կայանում է նրանում, որ կա սենց մի հասկացողություն` պահանջել: Պետք է պահանջես: Ով ուզում է նեղ լինի նստած, պիտի պահանջես, որ անի քո ուզածը, պիտի օգնես ինչ որ տեղ... ոչ թե եթե սխալ է , կամ չի կարող, ասես գնա: Էդ ամենածայրահեղ լուծումն է ու ամենավտանգավոր:
> Հիմա ամենաանհրաժեշտ պահն է միասնական լինելու... ժամանակն է մտածենք էդ ուղղությամբ: Բոլոր տեսակի զրպատողները պետք է, գոնե ժամանակվորապես, բերանները փակեն:


*TuroJan* եթե հակասություններ են պետք վերցրու կարդա սուր և Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի, Արմեն Ռուստամյանի ելությնները միտինգի ժամանակ ու հետո Հրանտ Մարգարյանի հարցազրույցը.
Նրանք ասում են թե թուրքրեը ուզում են ըստ էության վերացնել հայերին իսկ Գռանծիկը ասում ա թե լուրջ հարց չկա...
Բայց էականը սա չի: էականը մի այլ բացահայտում է: Հարցնում է թե ինչի չեք պահանջում Վահանի խնամի` Սաշիկի ախպոր հրաժարականը, ասում է մենք կասկածում ենք որ կհաղթենք, որ այդ աթոռը մեզ կհասնի, իզուր ինչի ուրիշի համար գործ անենք: Այսիքն կարող է պահանջեն, լիքը փող ծախսեն հետո ասենք Լևոնը դառնա նախագահ: Այսիքնն իրենք մեծ հույսեր ունեն, որ եզի տակ հորթ չփնտրողի( իսկ ընդհանրապես եզի տակ տեսնես ինքը ինչա փնտրում?) հրաժարականը պահանջելով հույս ունեն, որ իրենք կտրիանան այդ պաշտոնին: Արդեն ամեն ինչ ընկնում է տեղ ու պարզ է դառնում թե ինչու Մարկիզի պոտենցիալ կլիենտի հրաժարականը չեն պահանջում : Էսքանից հետո լավ կանեն դաշնակցության ղեկավարնները բոլոր ծակերը փակեն ու ազգային շահից չխոսեն...
Իսկ որ դաշնակնները հզոր են դրա վրա չեմ կասկածում, բայց ոչ թե որպես քաղաքական ուժ ու այլ որպես հզոր մուտիլովշիկ( ղեկավններին ի նկատի ունեմ )...

----------

Ambrosine (04.09.2009), Kuk (04.09.2009), Քամի (04.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Դաշնակցություն կուսակցության գործունեությունը, համենայն դեպս իմ աչքին, լրիվ հակառակ տպավորությունն է թողնում: Դա երևի տրամադրվածությունից է: Վերջում կերևա թե որքանով է դա խաբեություն:
ՀԱԿ-ի հետ կապված: Բոլորն էլ այսօր միասնականության կոչ են անում և այն գաղափարը, որ առաջ են քաշում, թե հանուն ինչի պետք է միավորվել, տարբեր են և տարբեր են նաև կոչ անողները իրենց կենսագրությամբ: Սա արդեն վատ նշան է, քանզի արդյունքը միավորման ասածի լրիվ հակառակն է ստացվում: Կա արդյոք մի ուժ այսօր, որը ոչ կուսակցություն է, ոչ չգիտեմ ինչ աթոռատենչ, շահամոլ կամ միլիարդատեր, որի շուրջ միավորվեն բոլորը: Իհարկե, դու այս ամենի մեջ տեսնում ես ՀԱԿ-ին: Բայց հավաստիացնում եմ քեզ, ինչքան էլ ՀԱԿ-ի որդեգրած մոդելը հիանալի լինի... մեկ է այն  միավորիչ լինել չի կարող... այս հարցում արի ինքնախաբեությամբ չզբաղվենք:
Զրպարտանքի առումով ճիշտ ես... քննադատել մի բան է... վիրավորել ու հայհոյել լրիվ այլ բան:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> *TuroJan* եթե հակասություններ են պետք վերցրու կարդա սուր և Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի, Արմեն Ռուստամյանի ելությնները միտինգի ժամանակ ու հետո Հրանտ Մարգարյանի հարցազրույցը.
> Նրանք ասում են թե թուրքրեը ուզում են ըստ էության վերացնել հայերին իսկ Գռանծիկը ասում ա թե լուրջ հարց չկա...
> Բայց էականը սա չի: էականը մի այլ բացահայտում է: Հարցնում է թե ինչի չեք պահանջում Վահանի խնամի` Սաշիկի ախպոր հրաժարականը, ասում է մենք կասկածում ենք որ կհաղթենք, որ այդ աթոռը մեզ կհասնի, իզուր ինչի ուրիշի համար գործ անենք: Այսիքն կարող է պահանջեն, լիքը փող ծախսեն հետո ասենք Լևոնը դառնա նախագահ: Այսիքնն իրենք մեծ հույսեր ունեն, որ եզի տակ հորթ չփնտրողի( իսկ ընդհանրապես եզի տակ տեսնես ինքը ինչա փնտրում?) հրաժարականը պահանջելով հույս ունեն, որ իրենք կտրիանան այդ պաշտոնին: Արդեն ամեն ինչ ընկնում է տեղ ու պարզ է դառնում թե ինչու Մարկիզի պոտենցիալ կլիենտի հրաժարականը չեն պահանջում : Էսքանից հետո լավ կանեն դաշնակցության ղեկավարնները բոլոր ծակերը փակեն ու ազգային շահից չխոսեն...
> Իսկ որ դաշնակնները հզոր են դրա վրա չեմ կասկածում, բայց ոչ թե որպես քաղաքական ուժ ու այլ որպես հզոր մուտիլովշիկ( ղեկավններին ի նկատի ունեմ )...


Եղբայր դատողություններդ, բերած պատճառահետևանքային կապերդ շատ պրիմիտիվ են... իրականում ընթացող խաղերը շատ ավելի լուրջ են, շատ ավելի դժվար ըմբռնելի և այո, շատ վտանգավոր: 
Ստացվում է, որ Դաշնակցությունը, ըստ Ձեզ, կամ պետք է ծախված լինի "Թուրքիային", իսկ քանզի այդ կուսակցությունը մի հոգի չի ղեկավարում, նշանակում է, ամբողջ մի կուսակցությունը պետք է գնված լինի, կամ էլ ներկա լուրջ դրությունում, նրանք մտածեն այնպես ինչպես դու ես կարծում... Չէ... Այժմ կուսակցություններից Դաշնակցությունը միակ կուսակցությունն է, որի վրա ինչ որ չափ կարելի է հույս դնել: Բայց ներկա հարցը կուսակցության լուծելու բան չէ... այլ մի ԿԱՌՈՒՅՑԻ, որի մի մասնիկն էլ պիտի լինի Դաշնակցությունը: Հավատացեք, խնդիրը շատ ավելի լուրջ է, քան երևում է:

----------


## Chuk

> Դաշնակցություն կուսակցության գործունեությունը, համենայն դեպս իմ աչքին, լրիվ հակառակ տպավորությունն է թողնում:


Ներիր եղբայր, կոնկրետ դեպքի մասին թեկուզ հակիրճ, բայց հստակ ներկայացնում եմ տեսակետ, հիմնավորում, որ Նալբանդյանի հրաժարական պահանջելն ինքնախաբեություն է, քանի-որ ոչ թե նա է որոշողը, այլ Սերժ Սարգսյանը՝ նախագահը: Արդյոք կարո՞ղ ես սրան հակաճառել: Եթե ոչ, ապա արի տրամադրվածության մասին խոսակցությունները թողնենք մի կողմ:

Շարունակեմ թեման.
Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերությունների զարգացման սցենարի ճարտարապետը (Հայաստանի կողմից) Սերժ Սարգսյանն է:  Նալբանդյանն իրականացնող է: Ի՞նչ է հարկադրելու Սարգսյանին իր  հրահանգը կատարողին հրահանգել հրաժարական տալ, հետո էլ մտածել ուղի փոխելու մասին, առավել ևս եթե ժամկետներն այսքան սուղ են: Փորձիր տրամաբանել, էմոցիաներդ մի կողմ դիր ու վերջապես հիշի, որ իրավական երկրում չենք:




> Կա արդյոք մի ուժ այսօր, որը ոչ կուսակցություն է *(1)*, ոչ չգիտեմ ինչ աթոռատենչ *(2)*, շահամոլ *(3)* կամ միլիարդատեր *(4)*, որի շուրջ միավորվեն բոլորը *(5)*:


Ես չեմ ուզում, որ այս խոսակցությունը այս թեմայում շարունակվի, սակայն.
*1.* ՀԱԿ-ը կուսակցություն չի, ՀԱԿ-ը դաշինք է, որի մեջ մտնում են ծայրահեղ տարբեր գաղափարախոսություններ կրող կուսակցություններ, նախաձեռնություններ, հասարակական կազմակերպություններ, անհատներ, հետևաբար էս կետը ջնջում ես,
*2.* ՀԱԿ առաջնորդները մի անգամ չի, որ ապացուցել են իրեն ոչ աթոռատենչ լինելը, նրանց մի մասը ժամանակին պաշտոնի լինելով և առանց լուրջ բախումների գնալու (ինչը կարող էին) հրաժարական տալով: Աթոռատենչ լինելու դեպքում կկառչեին ու մեծ հավանականությամբ կպահեին՝ երկիրը լուրջ փորձությունների տանելով: Մյուս մասը վերջին 11 տարիների ընթացքում բազում հնարավորություններ է ունեցել աթոռ ստանալու, դառնալու նախարար, պատգամավոր կամ չգիտեմ ինչ, դրա համար ծախվելով ու իրենց աթոռն ապահովելով, ինչպես ներկայումս արել են մի շարք պաշտոնյաներ, սակայն լինելով գաղափարական չեն արել: Հետևաբար էն որ ասում էիր զրպարտել պետք չի, քեզ եմ ասում:
*3.* Տես կետ 2:
*4.* Անձամբ ես ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարների հետ կապված նման ինֆորմացիա չունեմ, իրականությանն անհամապատասխան է, թե նրանց մեջ միլիարդատեր կա, բավական փողատեր է Սուքիասյանը, ձեզնից շատերը կպնդեն, որ Արամ Սարգսյանն ու Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, Ջհանգիրյանը (կպնդեն՝ առանց հիմք ունենալու, մերկապարանոց) ու այսուհանդերձ ՀԱԿ ղեկավարների մեծ մասի մասին (Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյան, Նիկոլ Փաշինյան, Լևոն Զուրաբյան, Դավիթ Շահնազարյան և այլն) ամենապարզ զրպարտությունն է: Մինչդեռ դու կոչ էիր անում զրպարտությամբ չզբաղվել:
*5.* Բոլորի միավորում հեքիաթ է, միֆ, անհնար: Որովհետև միշտ կլինի դաշնակցության նման կուսակցություն, որ չի միանա (ինչպես որ 88-ին չմիացավ շարժմանը, շարժման դեմ ակցիաներ էր անում), բայց այ որ մաքսիմալ միավորման հնարավորություն ընձեռողը այսօր ՀԱԿ-ն է, ինքը դա ապացուցել է այդքան կուռ միավորում դառնալով, ու սա չընդունելը աչքակապության դասական օրինակ է:

----------


## Rammer

> Այժմ կուսակցություններից Դաշնակցությունը միակ կուսակցությունն է, որի վրա ինչ որ չափ կարելի է հույս դնել:


Էս հումոր էր ?  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Դու քո չափազանց խորաթափանց աշխարահայաքցով զլացել ես հասկանալ, որ ես դատողություն չէի արել այլ վերաձևակերպել էի այն ինչ ասել էր "հզոր" քաղաքական ուժի ներկայացուցիչը...
Բայց եթե տենց խորը խաղեր կան որ դու հասկանում ես ու արդեն կանխավ գիտես որ ես չեմ հասկանում, բացատրի խնդրեմ, թե չէ ստավում է ուղղակի ահասառսուռ գրառումներ ես անում քաղաքական վերլուծաբանի տպավորություն թողնելու համար...
Իսկ այն որ դու եզրակացրել էիր, որ իմ ասածից հետևում է որ դաշնակնները պետք է ծախված լինեն թուրքերին, վկայում է այն մասին, որ դու գրածս չես հասկացել, բայց շտապել գնատահել որպես պրիմիտիվ ....լավ չի. Ամեն դեպքում արժի հասկանել, մտածել հետո գրել...

----------


## Լեռնցի

Չուկ ջան, բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ ՍՍ-ն է գլխավոր պատասխանատում, ՀՅԴ-ն էլ հասկանում, որ դա բոլորն էլ հասկանում են: ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը միայն ՀՅԴ-ն չէ որ պահանջել է, նաև մարդիկ, որոնք լծված զբաղված են ազգապահպանման գործունեությամբ: 
Սա պարզապես քաղաքական քայլ կարելի է հասկանալ, ՍՍ-ին է ուղղված ԱԳՆ հրաժարականի կոչը, այսինքն փոխիր ԱԳ նախարարին նույն բանն է փոխիր ԱԳ ծրագրերդ:

Այդ 5 կետը ես իրականում չեմ ասել ՀԱԿ-ի կոնտեքստով: Ես հատուկ նշել եմ, որ նույնիսկ ՀԱԿ-ի փայլուն մոդելի դեպքում, այն չի կարող միավորիչ լինել: Այդ 5 կետերն ասելով, ես նկատի ունեմ բոլոր "միավորում" գոռացողներին և Դաշնակցությունն էլ հետը: Հարցն այն է, որ որքան չեն վստահում ՍՍ-ին այսօր, այնքան էլ չեն վստահում ՀԱԿ ասվածին և մի այդքան էլ ՀՅԴ-ին: Այնպես որ ես հավատարիմ եմ իմ սկզբունքին, և զրպարտություն անելու միտում չունեմ:

----------


## Rammer

> Սա պարզապես քաղաքական քայլ կարելի է հասկանալ, ՍՍ-ին է ուղղված ԱԳՆ հրաժարականի կոչը, այսինքն փոխիր ԱԳ նախարարին նույն բանն է փոխիր ԱԳ ծրագրերդ:


Ընգեր հենց դաշնակնների քաղաքական տգիտությունը կայանաում է նրանում որ ԱԳ նախարարին փոխել չի նշանաում արտաքաին քաղաքականության օրակարգի փոփոխություն;
Նույն հաջողությամբ թող պահանջեն նախագահի նստավայրի պահակի հրաժարականը, ինչ տարբերություն:

----------


## Kuk

> Լավ էլի Չուկ ջան, ինչն ա ինչին հակասում, էնքան եք հավատում ու խաբված Ձեր երազներով, որ կարծում եք, թե ՀՅԴ-ի նման հզոր կուսակցությունը իր հայտարարություններում կարող է էսպիսի պրիմիտիվ սխալներ թույլ տալ… Շատ պարզ է ասված, ԱԳ նախարարի հրաժարականը կստիպի նախագահին նոր ընթացք տալ իր գործունեությանը տվյալ ոլորտում, արդյունքում կանխելով ենթադրված վտանգը: Իսկ Նախագահի հրաժարական պահանջելը կբերի հազար ու մի ներքին հարցերի, ու արդյունքում մենք կզբաղվենք ներքին գործերով, ոչ թե արտաքին:
> Հարցը կայանում է նրանում, որ կա սենց մի հասկացողություն` պահանջել: Պետք է պահանջես: Ով ուզում է նեղ լինի նստած, պիտի պահանջես, որ անի քո ուզածը, պիտի օգնես ինչ որ տեղ... ոչ թե եթե սխալ է , կամ չի կարող, ասես գնա: Էդ ամենածայրահեղ լուծումն է ու ամենավտանգավոր:
> Հիմա ամենաանհրաժեշտ պահն է միասնական լինելու... ժամանակն է մտածենք էդ ուղղությամբ: Բոլոր տեսակի զրպատողները պետք է, գոնե ժամանակվորապես, բերանները փակեն:


Ինչով ա՞ դաշնակցությունը հզոր, լիքը լուցկի ունի, կարա լիքը դրոշ վառի՞, թե՞ էնքան հզոր ա, որ իշխանության մեջ լինելով՝ խաբվում ա իշխանության կողմից, կամ իրան խաբվածի տեղ ա դնում, ինչն ավելի է արժանի ծիծաղի: Էն որ Գյուլի գալուց ուզում էին պլակատներ ցույց տային Գյուլին, շարվեցին փողոցներում պլակատները ձեռները, էն էլ Գյուլին ուրիշ ճամփով տարան :Jpit:  Որ հիշում եմ, բացում ա :LOL:  Իսկ ի՞նչ միասնականության մասին է խոսքը, ո՞ւմ հետ միասնական լինել, սերժի՞, ես չեմ լինի: Կամ որ ասում ես՝ օգնենք, դե օգնի էձիկին, թող լավ դիրքորոշվի էրատաքին քաղաքականությունում, ինչի՞ են հրաժարականը պահանջում, թող օգնեն դրա փոխարեն, թող ասեն՝ գնա կովի տակ ման արի, այ ախպեր, եզի տակ ուրիշ բան ա:

----------

Բիձա (04.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> ինչի՞ են հրաժարականը պահանջում, թող օգնեն դրա փոխարեն, թող ասեն՝ գնա կովի տակ ման արի, այ ախպեր, եզի տակ ուրիշ բան ա:


Հա էլի մեկա իրանց համար կարևորը պահանջելն ա, թող պահանջ են, որ ճիշտ կենդանու տակ ճիշտ բան ման գա... :LOL: 
Կարելի դաշնկացության մասին քննարկումնները հումորի բաժնում անել...

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ ՍՍ-ն է գլխավոր պատասխանատում, ՀՅԴ-ն էլ հասկանում, որ դա բոլորն էլ հասկանում են: ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը միայն ՀՅԴ-ն չէ որ պահանջել է, նաև մարդիկ, որոնք լծված զբաղված են ազգապահպանման գործունեությամբ: 
> Սա պարզապես քաղաքական քայլ կարելի է հասկանալ, ՍՍ-ին է ուղղված ԱԳՆ հրաժարականի կոչը, այսինքն փոխիր ԱԳ նախարարին նույն բանն է փոխիր ԱԳ ծրագրերդ:
> 
> Այդ 5 կետը ես իրականում չեմ ասել ՀԱԿ-ի կոնտեքստով: Ես հատուկ նշել եմ, որ նույնիսկ ՀԱԿ-ի փայլուն մոդելի դեպքում, այն չի կարող միավորիչ լինել: Այդ 5 կետերն ասելով, ես նկատի ունեմ բոլոր "միավորում" գոռացողներին և Դաշնակցությունն էլ հետը: Հարցն այն է, որ որքան չեն վստահում ՍՍ-ին այսօր, այնքան էլ չեն վստահում ՀԱԿ ասվածին և մի այդքան էլ ՀՅԴ-ին: Այնպես որ ես հավատարիմ եմ իմ սկզբունքին, և զրպարտություն անելու միտում չունեմ:


Արթուր ջան, չեմ խուսափի ասել, ոչ մի լուրջ քաղաքական գործիչ կամ լուրջ քաղաքական ուժ Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականը չի պահանջել: Այո՛, պահանջողներ եղել են: Բայց մի մասը անլուրջ են եղել, մի մասն էլ ուրիշի խաղ են խաղացել: Կոնկրետ ՀՅԴ-ի դեպքում Նալբանդյանի հրաժարական պահանջելու իրական պատճառը քո ասածը չի (որն իրականում զավեշտալի եմ որակում), այլ միայն մի բան. փորձել իմիտացիա ստեղծել, որ իրենք արմատական են, միաժամանակ ոչինչ չանել, իրենց «բարեկեցությունը» չվտանգել: Բայց թարգենք, միևնույն է քեզ չեմ համոզելու:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է բոլորի միանալուն, ապա նորից եմ ասում, դա հեքիաթ է, երբևէ բոլորը չեն միանա, որովհետև միշտ կլինի այնպիսի ուժ, որը չի միանա (ինչպես ՀՅԴ-ն չմիացավ 88-ի շարժմանը, ինչպես ՀՅԴ-ն չմիացավ 2008-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ, ինչպես ՀՅԴ-ն չմիացավ հիմա):

Իսկ միանալու կոչերը ու հորդորները մշտապես լինելու են, ավելին, պոպուլիստական նպատակներով կոչը լինելու է նաև այսպես. «*Բոլորին* կոչ ենք անում միանալ մեզ», միաժամանակ ոչ մեկի մտքի ծերով անգամ չի անցնելու, որ հնարավոր է, որ բոլորը միանան, քանի որ բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ ՀՅԴ նման ուժեր կան: Այնպես որ այս հարցի արծարծումն իրականում անիմաստ է: Այլ հարց, որ ես պնդում եմ, որ մշտապես կա մաքսիմալ միավորման հնարավորություն, այսինք մեղմ թվաբանական տեսքով եթե ասենք, դիցուք 100 հոգի են, պարզ է որ 100-ն էլ չեն միանա ու միշտ տվյալ պահի համար կա առավելագույն թիվ: Դիցուք ներկայումս այդ թիվը 47 է, մյուսները անկախ են, չեն միանալու: Ահա ուրեմն պնդում եմ, որ այդ 47-ին միավորելու միակ պոտենցիալ ունեցողը ՀԱԿ-ն է, դա արդեն ապացուցված իրողություն է: Արդեն ուրիշ հարց է այդ միավորումը կլինի, թե ամեն դեպքում 39-ը կմիանան (թվերը լրիվ պայմանական, մտացածինեն):

----------


## Kuk

> Այդ 5 կետը ես իրականում չեմ ասել ՀԱԿ-ի կոնտեքստով: Ես հատուկ նշել եմ, որ նույնիսկ ՀԱԿ-ի փայլուն մոդելի դեպքում, այն չի կարող միավորիչ լինել: Այդ 5 կետերն ասելով, ես նկատի ունեմ բոլոր "միավորում" գոռացողներին և Դաշնակցությունն էլ հետը:* Հարցն այն է, որ որքան չեն վստահում ՍՍ-ին այսօր, այնքան էլ չեն վստահում ՀԱԿ ասվածին և մի այդքան էլ ՀՅԴ-ին*: Այնպես որ ես հավատարիմ եմ իմ սկզբունքին, և զրպարտություն անելու միտում չունեմ:


Ընկեր Տուրոջան, արի ընդունի, որ առանց փաստերի ուղղակի գրում ես: Եթե նույնչափ անվստահություն կա համ ՀԱԿ-ի, համ սս-ի, համ էլ ընկեր վահանների նկատմամբ, էդ դեպքում ինչի՞ փետրվարի 26-ին սս-ի միտինգին մի քանի անգամ քիչ մարդ կար, ՀԱԿ-ի միտինգից, էն էլ սս-ի միտինգից մարդիկ փախան եկան ՀԱԿ-ի միտինգին մասնակցելու: Ինչի՞ դաշնակների միտինգին մի քանի հարյուր հոգի ա լինում, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի միտինգներին մի քանի հազար, մի քանի տասնյակ հազար, ընդհուպ մինչև մի քանի հարյուր հազար մարդ: խնդրեմ, նայիր ՀԱԿ-ի վերջին հանրահավաքին ինչքան մարդ ա եղել, դաշնագների միտինգին ինչքան ա եղել: Մի խոսքով, ասածդ, մեղմ ասած, իրականության հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էս հումոր էր ? 
> Դու քո չափազանց խորաթափանց աշխարահայաքցով զլացել ես հասկանալ, որ ես դատողություն չէի արել այլ վերաձևակերպել էի այն ինչ ասել էր "հզոր" քաղաքական ուժի ներկայացուցիչը...
> Բայց եթե տենց խորը խաղեր կան որ դու հասկանում ես ու արդեն կանխավ գիտես որ ես չեմ հասկանում, բացատրի խնդրեմ, թե չէ ստավում է ուղղակի ահասառսուռ գրառումներ ես անում քաղաքական վերլուծաբանի տպավորություն թողնելու համար...
> .


Ես չեմ հասկանում խորը խաղերից, ես հասկանում եմ, որ դրանք կան... ու մեծ մեծ խոսալու ժամանակը չէ, ոչ էլ տպավորություն եմ ուզում թողնել, հավատա դու նա չես, որի համար ես ջանք թափեմ տպավորություն թողնել....




> Իսկ այն որ դու եզրակացրել էիր, որ իմ ասածից հետևում է որ դաշնակնները պետք է ծախված լինեն թուրքերին, վկայում է այն մասին, որ դու գրածս չես հասկացել, բայց շտապել գնատահել որպես պրիմիտիվ ....լավ չի. Ամեն դեպքում արժի հասկանել, մտածել հետո գրել..


Երևում է դու ես շտապել...



> Ստացվում է, որ Դաշնակցությունը, ըստ Ձեզ, կամ պետք է ծախված լինի "Թուրքիային", իսկ քանզի այդ կուսակցությունը մի հոգի չի ղեկավարում, նշանակում է, ամբողջ մի կուսակցությունը պետք է գնված լինի, կամ էլ ներկա լուրջ դրությունում, նրանք մ*տածեն այնպես ինչպես դու ես կարծում*





> Ընգեր հենց դաշնակնների քաղաքական տգիտությունը կայանաում է նրանում որ ԱԳ նախարարին փոխել չի նշանաում արտաքաին քաղաքականության օրակարգի փոփոխություն;
> Նույն հաջողությամբ թող պահանջեն նախագահի նստավայրի պահակի հրաժարականը, ինչ տարբերություն:


...և այս միտքդ հուշում է, որ դու քո մասին շատ մեծ կարծիքի ես... այնքան խելացի ես, որ հասկանում ես այդպիսի պրիմիտիվ բան... բայց մի ամբողջ կուսակցություն, միջնակարգ դպրոցի գիտելիքներ ունի քաղաքակությունից.... 



> Ինչով ա՞ դաշնակցությունը հզոր, լիքը լուցկի ունի, կարա լիքը դրոշ վառի՞, թե՞ էնքան հզոր ա, որ իշխանության մեջ լինելով՝ խաբվում ա իշխանության կողմից, կամ իրան խաբվածի տեղ ա դնում, ինչն ավելի է արժանի ծիծաղի: Էն որ Գյուլի գալուց ուզում էին պլակատներ ցույց տային Գյուլին, *շարվեցին փողոցներում պլակատները ձեռները, էն էլ Գյուլին ուրիշ ճամփով տարան Որ հիշում եմ, բացում ա* Իսկ ի՞նչ միասնականության մասին է խոսքը, ո՞ւմ հետ միասնական լինել, սերժի՞, ես չեմ լինի: Կամ որ ասում ես՝ օգնենք, դե օգնի էձիկին, թող լավ դիրքորոշվի էրատաքին քաղաքականությունում, ինչի՞ են հրաժարականը պահանջում, թող օգնեն դրա փոխարեն, թող ասեն՝ գնա կովի տակ ման արի, այ ախպեր, եզի տակ ուրիշ բան ա:


Իսկ ես որ կարդում եմ թե ոնց են թուրքերը կոտորել ազգիս, .... էդքան հեշտ մի մոռացեք Ձեր պատմությունը... ևվերջապես հասկացեք,  զրպարտությունների ժամանակը չէ...

----------


## Chuk

> Հարցն այն է, որ որքան չեն վստահում ՍՍ-ին այսօր, այնքան էլ չեն վստահում ՀԱԿ ասվածին և մի այդքան էլ ՀՅԴ-ին:


Այս միտքն աչքիցս վրիպել էր: Ուրեմն Արթուր ջան, մի քանի բառ սրա մասին:
Որքան որ անհնար է, որ բոլորը միավորվեն, նույնքան էլ անհնար է, որ որևէ քաղաքական ուժի, ուզում է դա ՀՀԿ լինի, ուզում է ՀԱԿ, ուզում է ՀՅԴ, բոլորը վստահեն:

Մշտապես ցանկացած ուժի նկատմամբ լինելու է անվստահության զանգված:

Այսօրվա իրականությունում ՀՅԴ նկատմամբ անվստահությունը նունիսկ ավելի մեծ է, քան ՀՀԿ նկատմամբ: Իսկ վստահությունը շատ քիչ:

Այո, ՀԱԿ-ի նկատմամբ էլ անվստահության մեծ բանակ կա:
Բայց այ որ վստահողների ամենամեծ բանակը ՀԱԿ-ն ունի, դա անհերքելի ճշմարտություն է, որը հասկանալու համար անհրաժեշտ է ընդամենը թեթևակի ուսումնասիրել հասարակության տրամադրությունը, Կուկի ասածի պես հետևել հանրահավաքներին մասնակցողների թվին և այլն:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ ես որ կարդում եմ թե ոնց են թուրքերը կոտորել ազգիս, .... էդքան հեշտ մի մոռացեք Ձեր պատմությունը... ևվերջապես հասկացեք,  զրպարտությունների ժամանակը չէ...


Ապեր, թիթիզ ակցիաներ անելով ազգի պատմություն չեն պահում, ոչ էլ զոհերի հիշատակն են հարգում: Ուրեմն իրանք, որ իրանց դրել են ազգապահպան կուսակցության տեղ, որ նման ակցիաները համարում են խիստ կարևոր ազգի համար, ազգի պատմության, ազգի պահպանման համար, խշխանության մեջ լինելով հանդերձ չկարողացա՞ն արդյոք իմանալ մի պրիմիտիվ բան, որի մասին գիտեր գրեթե ամեն շարքային պետավտոտեսուչ, այն է՝ թե իրականում ո՞ր ճանապարհով են տանելու Գյուլին: Սա ծիծաղելի է, չէ՞: Սա ասվում է հզոր կուսակցության մասին, և դառնում չափազանց ծիծաղելի. զավե՜շտ:

----------

Քամի (04.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չեմ հասկանում խորը խաղերից, ես հասկանում եմ, որ դրանք կան...


Արթուր, ինչպե՞ս է ստացվում, որ դու խաղերից չես հասկանում, բայց պնդումներ ես անում: Չէ որ քո ենթադրություններին հակադրում են որոշակի տրամաբանությամբ մտքեր: Ես չեմ ասում, որ այդ տրամաբանությունը հավակնում է բացարձակ ճշմարտության, բայց դրանք հերքել «Ես հասկանում եմ որ դրանք կան» ձևով, ճիշտն ասած այնքան էլ ճիշտ չէ: Առավել ևս ճիշտ չէ առանց դիմացինի ասածները հասկանալ փորձելու «դու քո մասին շատ մեծ կարծիքի ես» տիպի արտահայտությունները:

Հա, ես էլ եմ իմ մասին շատ մեծ կարծիքի: Կարծում եմ, որ կարող եմ ինքնուրույն տրամաբանել, այլ ոչ թե ասել. «չգիտեմ ինչ, բայց մի բան կա, երևի»: Քննարկումների  լավ մեթոդ չի, բարեկամս:

----------


## Rammer

> Ես չեմ հասկանում խորը խաղերից, ես հասկանում եմ, որ դրանք կան... ու մեծ մեծ խոսալու ժամանակը չէ, ոչ էլ տպավորություն եմ ուզում թողնել, հավատա դու նա չես, որի համար ես ջանք թափեմ տպավորություն թողնել....


Լավ է որ խոստովանեցիր որ չես հասկանում: Բայց խնդիրը նրանում է որ չես հասկանում բայց էջերով գրառումներ ես անում, քննարկում ես: Ես շատ ուրախ եմ որ այդ մարդը չեմ, ազնվությամբ... :Smile:

----------

Քամի (04.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Լավ է որ խոստովանեցիր որ չես հասկանում: Բայց խնդիրը նրանում է որ չես հասկանում բայց էջերով գրառումներ ես անում, քննարկում ես: Ես շատ ուրախ եմ որ այդ մարդը չեմ, ազնվությամբ...


Եղբայրներ, չգիտեմ թե վերոնշյալ միտքը ինչ աշխուժություն մցրեց Ձեր մոտ... ասյպես ասեմ, ես տեսնում եմ ստվերը, բայց չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի ստվեր է դա... 
և եկեք չքննարկենք, թե ում համակիրներն են ավելի շատ..... հարցը համահայկական է, և համահայկական մակարդակով պատկերն այլ է... 




> Ապեր, թիթիզ ակցիաներ անելով ազգի պատմություն չեն պահում, ոչ էլ զոհերի հիշատակն են հարգում: Ուրեմն իրանք, որ իրանց դրել են ազգապահպան կուսակցության տեղ, որ նման ակցիաները համարում են խիստ կարևոր ազգի համար, ազգի պատմության, ազգի պահպանման համար, խշխանության մեջ լինելով հանդերձ չկարողացա՞ն արդյոք իմանալ մի պրիմիտիվ բան, որի մասին գիտեր գրեթե ամեն շարքային պետավտոտեսուչ, այն է՝ թե իրականում ո՞ր ճանապարհով են տանելու Գյուլին: Սա ծիծաղելի է, չէ՞: Սա ասվում է հզոր կուսակցության մասին, և դառնում չափազանց ծիծաղելի. զավե՜շտ:


Ինչ վերաբերվում է ԱԳ նախարարի հրաժարական պահանջելուն, այդպիսի պահանջ է ներկայացրել Արմեն Այվազյանը: Որը կարծում եմ այստեղ գտնվողներից շատ ավելի լավ է պատկերացնում և հասկանում քաղաքականությունը:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ԱԳ նախարարի հրաժարական պահանջելուն, այդպիսի պահանջ է ներկայացրել Արմեն Այվազյանը: Որը կարծում եմ այստեղ գտնվողներից շատ ավելի լավ է պատկերացնում և հասկանում քաղաքականությունը:


Չէի ասի, որ երևելի մասնագետ է, բայց հենց թեկուզ մասնագետ լինելով արել է շատ նուրբ քայլ. պահանջել է ԱԳՆ հրաժարականը, ինչը նաև նշանակում է՝ նախագահի հրաժարական: Ուղղակի էդքան ռիսկ չի ունեցել նախագահինը պահանջելու :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ԱԳ նախարարի հրաժարական պահանջելուն, այդպիսի պահանջ է ներկայացրել Արմեն Այվազյանը: Որը կարծում եմ այստեղ գտնվողներից շատ ավելի լավ է պատկերացնում և հասկանում քաղաքականությունը:


Արմեն Այվազյանի պատկերացումների մասին պատկերացում չունեմ, բայց որ ընկեր դաշնագներն այսօրվա դրությամբ ջուր են ծեծում, ակնհայտ է:

----------


## Ambrosine

Իսկ դաշնակների մասին, ՏուրոՋան, ասեմ, որ այ հենց իրենք են շահամոլ, այն աստիճան, որ չեն կարողանում նույնիսկ թաքցնել: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ունի նույնիսկ ինչ-որ անձնական շահեր, ինչ-որ հեռահար նպատակներ, որոնց մասին անընդհատ շեշտում են հակառակորդները, դա մենք չենք տեսնում կամ չունի, իսկ դաշնակներինը այնքան բացահայտ է, որ չեմ հասկանում, թե մինչև այժմ ինչպես է կարողանում համակիրներ ձեռք բերել: Հասկանում եմ, էլի եմ ասում, որ երեխաներին շատ հեշտ է ոգեշնչել դաշնակցական <<մթնոլորտով>>, բայց մենք այդ տարիքում չենք արդեն, ժամանակն է ճիշտ պատմությունը իմանալ:

Ասում ես՝ երբ կարդում ես, թե ինչպես են մեր ազգը կոտորել... բա կարդա, թե դաշնակները ինչպես են նպաստել այդ ամենին, դա էլ կարդա... կարդա, թե ինչպես են բնակչությանը հորդորել հավատարիմ լինել երիտթուրքերին... այնքան անհեռատես են եղել, որ հավատացել են, թե Իթթիհաթ վե Թերաքին փոփոխություններ կմտցնի հայերի կյանքում: Ու շատ այլ դեպքեր...

----------

Norton (04.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Չէի ասի, որ երևելի մասնագետ է, բայց հենց թեկուզ մասնագետ լինելով արել է շատ նուրբ քայլ. պահանջել է ԱԳՆ հրաժարականը, ինչը նաև նշանակում է՝ նախագահի հրաժարական: Ուղղակի էդքան ռիսկ չի ունեցել նախագահինը պահանջելու


Երևելին որն է? Պետք եղած ժամանակ նենց բաներ ա ՍՍ-ին գրել, ՌՔ-ին գրել, նենց որ պետք է լիներ, ՍՍ-ից էլ հրաժարական կպահանջեր:
Բայց Ձեզ սենց ասեմ, դուք որ ավելի լավ պատկերացնեք ինչումն է հարցը: Նայեք մեր պատմությանը: Քիչ չեն դեպքերը, երբ արտաքին վտանգի առկայության դեպքում մերոնք հանկարծ սկսել են զբաղվել ներքին հարցերով: Եվ նայեք արդյունքները... կորուստ, կորուստ և միայն կորուստ... 
Արտաքին վտանգը կա այսօր և շատ մեծ...  Իսկ մենք մենակ ենք, մենակ ենք լինելու, ինչպես միշտ... Հիմարություն կլինի այսօր իշխանափոխություն անել..... ՍՍ-ն իր վարչակազմով նման քայլերի է դիմում, քանզի կան արտաքին ճնշումներ,,... եթե ներքին ճնշումներն ավելի շատ լինեն, ապա նա տեղի կտա ներքին կարծիքին... այսպես, այս պահին ոչ ոք ջուր ծեծելով չի զբաղվում, կամ վնաս են տալիս, կամ օգուտ...

----------


## Kuk

> Երևելին որն է? Պետք եղած ժամանակ նենց բաներ ա ՍՍ-ին գրել, ՌՔ-ին գրել, նենց որ պետք է լիներ, ՍՍ-ից էլ հրաժարական կպահանջեր:


Մի հատ տենց բաներից դիր մենք էլ կարդանք էլի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երևելին որն է? Պետք եղած ժամանակ նենց բաներ ա ՍՍ-ին գրել, ՌՔ-ին գրել, նենց որ պետք է լիներ, ՍՍ-ից էլ հրաժարական կպահանջեր:
> Բայց Ձեզ սենց ասեմ, դուք որ ավելի լավ պատկերացնեք ինչումն է հարցը: Նայեք մեր պատմությանը: Քիչ չեն դեպքերը, երբ արտաքին վտանգի առկայության դեպքում մերոնք հանկարծ սկսել են զբաղվել ներքին հարցերով: Եվ նայեք արդյունքները... կորուստ, կորուստ և միայն կորուստ... 
> Արտաքին վտանգը կա այսօր և շատ մեծ...  Իսկ մենք մենակ ենք, մենակ ենք լինելու, ինչպես միշտ... Հիմարություն կլինի այսօր իշխանափոխություն անել..... ՍՍ-ն իր վարչակազմով նման քայլերի է դիմում, քանզի կան արտաքին ճնշումներ,,... եթե ներքին ճնշումներն ավելի շատ լինեն, ապա նա տեղի կտա ներքին կարծիքին... այսպես, այս պահին ոչ ոք ջուր ծեծելով չի զբաղվում, կամ վնաս են տալիս, կամ օգուտ...


Ես իր, իր հետ աշխատողների հոդվածները կարդացել եմ: Քեզ ասեմ, որ իր համակիրները 2008-ի փետրվարին Լևոնի կողքին կանգնած էին, հետո Լևոնի սխալ մեկնաբանված խոսքերի պատճառով, թե ով մեզ հետ չէ, տականք է, Լևոնից հեռացել են: Ասեմ ավելին, իր համակիրների մեջ շատ թունդ սերժականներ կան :Wink: 

Իսկ չես մտածե՞լ, որ ներքին վտանգավոր պայմանների պատճառով են առաջանում արտաքին ճնշումները. մասնավորապես, օգտվում են առիթից, որ քո նախագեն ոչ լեգիստական է, ոչ էլ լեգիտիմ: Իրենց խամաճիկն է դարձել, ինչ է թե աթոռը պինդ գրկի ու նստի: Սենց մի բան կա քաղաքականության մեջ, որ արտաքին քաղաքականությունը ներքինի շարունակությունն է:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իսկ դաշնակների մասին, ՏուրոՋան, ասեմ, որ այ հենց իրենք են շահամոլ, այն աստիճան, որ չեն կարողանում նույնիսկ թաքցնել: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ունի նույնիսկ ինչ-որ անձնական շահեր, ինչ-որ հեռահար նպատակներ, որոնց մասին անընդհատ շեշտում են հակառակորդները, դա մենք չենք տեսնում կամ չունի, իսկ դաշնակներինը այնքան բացահայտ է, որ չեմ հասկանում, թե մինչև այժմ ինչպես է կարողանում համակիրներ ձեռք բերել: Հասկանում եմ, էլի եմ ասում, որ երեխաներին շատ հեշտ է ոգեշնչել դաշնակցական <<մթնոլորտով>>, բայց մենք այդ տարիքում չենք արդեն, ժամանակն է ճիշտ պատմությունը իմանալ:
> 
> Ասում ես՝ երբ կարդում ես, թե ինչպես են մեր ազգը կոտորել... բա կարդա, թե դաշնակները ինչպես են նպաստել այդ ամենին, դա էլ կարդա... կարդա, թե ինչպես են բնակչությանը հորդորել հավատարիմ լինել երիտթուրքերին... այնքան անհեռատես են եղել, որ հավատացել են, թե Իթթիհաթ վե Թերաքին փոփոխություններ կմտցնի հայերի կյանքում: Ու շատ այլ դեպքեր...


Զարմանում եմ, էն ժամանակ որ ապրեիր, դու ինչ կանեիր... հիմա գիտես ինչ է լինելու...
շատ Հայդուկներ ևս հավատացել են երիտթուրքերին...նրանք վատն էին? Կյանքն են դրել ազգի համար.... վերջապես էն ժամանակվա դաշնակցականներն էլ էսօր էլ չկան... հիմա այլ մարդիկ են... 
Էն ժամանակ լավ բաներ էլ է եղել... Դրոի մասին լսաց ես? Բայց էն ժամանակով չի, որ էսօր մենք պիտի գնահատական տանք այսօրվա Դաշնակներին... դա պրիմիտիվ է... ու պատահական չէ, որ այսօր շատերը դա են վանկարկում...
Ես դաշնակցության կուսակցությունից չեմ... բայց իրերն իրենց անունով կոչել գիտեմ... և շատ լավ գիտեմ դաշնակցության տարբեր շահամոլ քայլերին իրենց պատմության ընթացքում, բայց տա այսօրվա հետ կապ չունի, այն ժամանակ մարդիկ այլ էին, հիմա այլ... 
Զրպարտելն իմ ձեռագիրը չէ... քանզի ես մտահոգված եմ ազգային միասնության գաղափարի շուրջ: Աջ ու ձախ Զրպարտողը, հավատացեք, մտահոգված չէ ազգի միասնության մասին, ինչքան էլ նա հակառակը պնդի, դրանում ես համոզված եմ...

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Մի հատ տենց բաներից դիր մենք էլ կարդանք էլի:


http://ararat-center.org/ ծանոթացեք:
Աստղ ջան, աշխարհը չի նստելու սպասի, որ մենք ներսից թուլանանք...
Կարդա Հայտարարություն 10. http://oukhtararati.com/
Ի դեպ, սա ես նաև տեղադրել եմ Հայ Թուրքական հարաբերություններ բաժնում

----------


## Kuk

> http://ararat-center.org/ ծանոթացեք:


Տուրոջան ջան, մի հատ կոնկրետ էն քո ասած բաներից մատնանշի էլի, հիմա ողջ կայքը հո չե՞մ կարդալու: Մի հատը նշի, դա կարդամ, տեսնեմ՝ էդ ինչե՞ր ա գրել իր կուսակցական ընկեր ռք-ին, սս-ին:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Զարմանում եմ, էն ժամանակ որ ապրեիր, դու ինչ կանեիր... հիմա գիտես ինչ է լինելու...


Ինձ տվեք ԱԳՆ պաշտոնը, կտեսնեք՝ ինչ կանեմ :Wink: 
Լինել կուսակցություն, չի նշանակում լինել ինչ-որ խմբակ, որտեղ ոչինչ չեն հասկանում քաղաքականությունից: Այն ժամանակ ինչ կանեի՞. նախ էդքան ժամանակ, ամոթ էլ ա ասել, թուրքի լծի տակ ապրած լինելով, շատ լավ կհասկանայի, որ իրենց նպատակները անփոփոխ են: Ընդհանրապես, ամեն պետություն ունի իր հստակ նպատակները, այլ հարց է, թե տարբեր ժամանակներում ինչ տարբեր մեխանիզմներով է իրականացնում: Ոնց-որ մեր երկրում ով էլ լինի իշխանության գլուխ, լինելու է ռուսամետ քաղաքականություն, այնպես էլ ցանկացած երկրում իր ուղին է լինելու: Ամեն երկիր իր քաղաքական դոկտրինը ունի. մենք չունենք: Ու այսքանը չհասկանալ, նշանակում է առնվազն քաղաքական այբուբեն չիմանալ. էլ ի՞նչ կուսակցության մասին է խոսքը:




> շատ Հայդուկներ ևս հավատացել են երիտթուրքերին...նրանք վատն էին? Կյանքն են դրել ազգի համար....


Հայդուկները քաղաքական գործիչներ չէին:




> վերջապես էն ժամանակվա դաշնակցականներն էլ էսօր էլ չկան... հիմա այլ մարդիկ են... 
> Էն ժամանակ լավ բաներ էլ է եղել... Դրոի մասին լսաց ես?


ՏուրոՋան, հասկանում եմ, որ ինձ ահավոր չես սիրում, բայց էս ի՞նչ կարծիքի ես իմ գիտելիքների մասին :Shok:  խայտառակ եղա :LOL: 
Չէ, Դրոյի մասին չեմ լսել, առաջին անգամ եմ լսում:




> Բայց էն ժամանակով չի, որ էսօր մենք պիտի գնահատական տանք այսօրվա Դաշնակներին... դա պրիմիտիվ է... ու պատահական չէ, որ այսօր շատերը դա են վանկարկում...


Բայց մենք այսօրվանն ենք հենց ասում :Think: 
Երբ որ ասում ես՝ կարդում եմ, թե ոնց են կոտորել ազգիս... անցյալ ժամանակով ա չէ՞, բա ինչի՞ չես ասում, թե թուրքը փոխվել ա: էն ժամանակվա թուրքը հիմա չկա, այդպես դատելը պրիմիտիվ է...




> Ես դաշնակցության կուսակցությունից չեմ... բայց իրերն իրենց անունով կոչել գիտեմ... և շատ լավ գիտեմ դաշնակցության տարբեր շահամոլ քայլերին իրենց պատմության ընթացքում, բայց տա այսօրվա հետ կապ չունի, այն ժամանակ մարդիկ այլ էին, հիմա այլ... 
> Զրպարտելն իմ ձեռագիրը չէ... քանզի ես մտահոգված եմ ազգային միասնության գաղափարի շուրջ: Աջ ու ձախ Զրպարտողը, հավատացեք, մտահոգված չէ ազգի միասնության մասին, ինչքան էլ նա հակառակը պնդի, դրանում ես համոզված եմ...


Հասկացա, մենակ լուռ նստողն է մտահոգված ազգի խնդիրներով:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Տուրոջան ջան, մի հատ կոնկրետ էն քո ասած բաներից մատնանշի էլի, հիմա ողջ կայքը հո չե՞մ կարդալու: Մի հատը նշի, դա կարդամ, տեսնեմ՝ էդ ինչե՞ր ա գրել իր կուսակցական ընկեր ռք-ին, սս-ին:


Ես հիմա քո տեղը պիտի ման գամ քեզ տամ... հասցեն ասեցի, թե հետաքրքրում է, ինքդ փնտրիր... բայց կարող ես յուրաքանչյուրն էլ կարդալ... 
Աստղ ջան, պարզապես չի լինում քո բանավիճել... ամեն դեպքում, ուզեցել ես հակառակվես ինձ, ինչպես սովորաբար անում են, բայց դա չէ , որ այժմ կարևոր է... հակառակվել բոլորն էլ կարողանում են... դժվարը ընդհանրություններ գտնելն է... սրանով վերջացնեմ այս փուլը այս թեմայում... զրպարտողներին ուրախ ժամանց... էլի բան են անում, քան լուռ նստողները  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես հիմա քո տեղը պիտի ման գամ քեզ տամ... հասցեն ասեցի, թե հետաքրքրում է, ինքդ փնտրիր... բայց կարող ես յուրաքանչյուրն էլ կարդալ...


Ընկեր, դու գրել ես՝ նենց բաներ ա գրել, ես էլ ասում եմ՝ էդ տենց բաներից մեկը նշի, դու մի ամբողջ կայք ես տվել, ասում ես՝ փնտրի, հիմա ես ո՞նց իմանամ, էդ քո ասած նենց բաները որոնք են, որ փնտրեմ. մեկը նշի էլի, ի՞նչ կլինի, ազգապահպան գործ արա մի հատ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, պարզապես չի լինում քո բանավիճել... ամեն դեպքում, ուզեցել ես հակառակվես ինձ, ինչպես սովորաբար անում են, բայց դա չէ , որ այժմ կարևոր է... հակառակվել բոլորն էլ կարողանում են... դժվարը ընդհանրություններ գտնելն է... սրանով վերջացնեմ այս փուլը այս թեմայում... զրպարտողներին ուրախ ժամանց... էլի բան են անում, քան լուռ նստողները


Եթե մտածում ես, թե քո դեմ տրամադրված եմ, սխալվում ես: Ու հակառակվելն էլ էն բառը չի, ավելի ճիշտ կասեի՝ ճիշտը ասել, իմացածս փոխանցել մյուսներին:

Ես գիտեմ՝ ինչի իմ հետ չի լինում բանավիճել. դուք ներկայացնում եք ենթադրություններ, ես՝ փաստեր :Smile:

----------


## Marduk

Օրինակ Շիրակ ՏՎ-ում այս ելույթը

http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=229

Երևանյան «պատասխանատու» եթերում նման բան չէին թողնի անցնի:

Ընդ որում ապրիլի արդեն Այվազյանը ասել էր որ Հայաստանը արդեն ընդունել է Թուրքիայի երեք նախապայմանները: ամսու 31-ին նաղդ բացահայտվեց որ երկուսը ընդունված է, իսկ երրորդը երևի գաղտնի պռոտոկոլ կլինի կամ մինչև այս տարվա վերջ մի ձևով կսաղացնեն մեր վրա

----------


## Kuk

> Օրինակ Շիրակ ՏՎ-ում այս ելույթը
> 
> http://blog.ararat-center.org/?p=229
> 
> Երևանյան «պատասխանատու» եթերում նման բան չէին թողնի անցնի:


Կոնկրետ ո՞ր պահը չէին թողնի, ի՞նչ մի արտասովոր բան ասել: Դաշնագներն իրանցից ոչ մի վտանգ չեն ներկայացնում իշխանությունների համար, հակառակը՝ իրանք հլու-հնազանդ կատարում են իշխանությունների հրահանգները, ենթարկվում են իշխանություններին: Եթե նրանք իրենցից վտանգ ներկայացնեին, երկիր-մեդիան էսօր Ա1+-ի օրին կլիներ:

----------


## Kuk

Էս էլ հին ընկերների հրավիրած չգիտեմինչի մասին, որին հին ընկերները միտինգ կոչուին :Jpit: 




> *ՀՅԴ-Ն ՇԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՈՒՄ Է ՊԱՐԲԵՐԱԿԱՆ
> ՀԱՆԴԻՊՈՒՄՆԵՐԸ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻ ՀԵՏ
> 
> Միաժամանակ շարունակելով պայքարել իշխանությանը
> զգաստացնելու համար*
> 
> Երեկ` Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի անկախության 18-ամյակի օրը, Շառլ Ազնավուրի հրապարակում կայացավ Հայ հեղափոխական դաշնակցության հանրահավաքը: §Մոսկվա¦ կինոթատրոնի դիմաց` մինչեւ շատրվանները, մարդիկ կանգնած էին` §Ոչ մի զիջում Թուրքիային¦ եւ այլ բովանդակությամբ զանազան պաստառները ձեռքներին: Թեեւ փոքրիկ հրապարակում դրոշների թիվը եւս մեծ էր, բայց հիմնականում Արցախի եւ դաշնակցության դրոշներն էին: Մեզ ծանոթ ոստիկանները եւս այնտեղ էին` բավականին մեծ թվով, սակայն մեկ ժամ անց նրանց թիվը կտրուկ նվազեց: Ոստիկաններն հիմնականում սիրալիր էին քաղաքացիների նկատմամբ եւ քաղաքավարի բացատրում էին, թե պետք է անցումներով անցնել:
> 
> Մանր կաթիլներով սկսված անձրեւի տակ դաշնակցականները հերթով բարձրանում էին խնամքով պատրաստված հարթակն ու իրենց ուժերի ներածին չափով քննադատում Սերժ Սարգսյանի իշխանությունն ու վարած քաղաքականությունը` առանց կոնկրետ անուններ տալու: Երբ ԱԺ ՀՅԴ խմբակցության պատգամավոր Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը բարձրանում էր հարթակ, մեր կողքին կանգնած անծանոթ կանանցից մեկը դիմելով մյուսին բարձրաձայն ասաց. §Էս հայտնի բիզնեսմեն ա, գիտե±ս¦: Ընկեր Վահանը հավանաբար չլսեց, քանի որ առանց ետ նայելու մոտեցավ խոսափողին: Նա Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարած քաղաքականությունը նախ որակեց անզգուշություն, ապա §ֆուտբոլային դիվանագիտություն¦ արտահայտությունը առաջարկեց անվանել §գիշերային դիվանագիտություն¦, իսկ ավելի ուշ` §նահանջ սերունդների պայքարից¦: Ասաց նաեւ, որ իրենք ինֆորմացիա ունեն ոչ խոշոր երկրներից այն մասին, որ նրանք փոշմանել են, որ ընդունել են Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը: Եվ այս ամենը նա ասաց` առանց Սերժ Սարգսյանի անունը հնչեցնելու: §Այսօր կսմիթներով հող են պոկում, որովհետեւ թուլություն, անվստահություն են զգում... Թուրքիայի ճանապարհի բացմանն ասում ենք` այո, բայց արձանագրությունները պետք է վերանայվեն¦,- նշեց Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը: Երիտասարդ պատգամավոր Արա Նռանյանը թեեւ իր ելույթը սկսեց մեր ժողովրդի դիմադրողականության անկման փաստն արձանագրելով, այնուամենայնիվ խոսեց մեր երկրի տնտեսության մասին` քննադատելով կառավարության վարած §սնանկ քաղաքականությունը¦: Իսկ ՀՅԴ ԳՄ ներկայացուցիչ Արմեն Ռուստամյանը այսպիսի միտք հայտնեց. §արտաքին գործերի նախարարի հրաժարականը հստակ ահազանգ կարող է հանդիսանալ, որ Հայաստանը փոխում է իր մարտավարությունը բանակցային գործընթացներում` թե° Ղարաբաղի հարցում, թե° հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների, եւ չի պատրաստվում իր ազգային շահերը զիջելու գնով Թուրքիայի ու Ադրբեջանի բարեհաճությունն ստանալ, որպեսզի իր հաղորդակցության հնարավորություններն ընդլայնի: Հենց արտաքին գործերի եւ սփյուռքի նախարարությունները այսօր պետք է հանդիսանան գլխավոր շարժիչ ուժերը այս խնդիրների լուծմանը նպաստող համազգային միասնական ճակատ ձեւավորելու համար¦:
> ...


chi.am

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էս էլ հին ընկերների հրավիրած չգիտեմինչի մասին, որին հին ընկերները միտինգ կոչուին
> chi.am


Վերնագիրը վերջն էր... էս օվ ա է ես Թագուհի Թովմասյանը? Թե ճանաչում եք, ասացեք նրան, ամոթ քեզ:

----------


## Kuk

> Վերնագիրը վերջն էր... էս օվ ա է ես Թագուհի Թովմասյանը? Թե ճանաչում եք, ասացեք նրան, ամոթ քեզ:


Ահա այս կայքում՝ ձախ կողմում կա նամականի, սեղմելով այդ կոճակը՝ կարող ես գրել քո դիտողությունները:

http://chi.am/

Էդ ամբողջ գրվածից միայն վերնագի՞րը կարդացիր: Ինչ որ բան չկա՞, որի մասին ասելիք ունես, որը կարող ես փորձել հերքել: Թե՞ համաձայն ես գրածին, միայն վերնագրի համար ուզում ես ամոթանք տալ Թագուհուն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերնագիրը վերջն էր... էս օվ ա է ես Թագուհի Թովմասյանը? Թե ճանաչում եք, ասացեք նրան, ամոթ քեզ:


Իսկականից, հազար ամոթ Թագուհուն: Ոնց կարելի է որևէ բացասական ինտոնացիայով հարցազրույց վերցնել սենց ազգային կուսակցության առաջնորդներից ? Բա որ հանկարծ նեղանան ու էլ թուրքական դրոշ չվառեն: Կամ ավելի վատ, հանկարծ նույնիսկ Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականը չպահանջեն: Թողեք մարդիկ հանգիստ դատողություններ անեն, որպես կանոն դեպքերի տեղի ունենալուց հետո: Տենաս որ Ղարաբաղի մասին արդեն ստորգրված համաձայնագիրն էլ մի երկու ամիսց հրապարակվի, դաշնակները ում հրաժարականն են պահանջելու ? Մշակույթի նախարարի, թե Օլիմպիական կոմիտեի նախագահի ?

----------

Kuk (04.09.2009), Mephistopheles (15.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Տենաս որ Ղարաբաղի մասին արդեն ստորգրված համաձայնագիրն էլ մի երկու ամիսց հրապարակվի, դաշնակները ում հրաժարականն են պահանջելու ? Մշակույթի նախարարի, թե Օլիմպիական կոմիտեի նախագահի ?


Շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի:

----------

Բիձա (04.09.2009), Քամի (04.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Շախմատի ֆեդերացիայի:


Բայց մենակ ֆեդերացիայի նախագահի պաշտոնից չէ ? Մնացած պաշտոնները կարա պահի:

----------

Kuk (04.09.2009), Հայկօ (04.09.2009), Քամի (04.09.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Իսկ դաշնակների մասին, ՏուրոՋան, ասեմ, որ այ հենց իրենք են շահամոլ, այն աստիճան, որ չեն կարողանում նույնիսկ թաքցնել: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ունի նույնիսկ ինչ-որ անձնական շահեր, ինչ-որ հեռահար նպատակներ, որոնց մասին անընդհատ շեշտում են հակառակորդները, դա մենք չենք տեսնում կամ չունի, իսկ դաշնակներինը այնքան բացահայտ է, որ չեմ հասկանում, թե մինչև այժմ ինչպես է կարողանում համակիրներ ձեռք բերել: Հասկանում եմ, էլի եմ ասում, որ երեխաներին շատ հեշտ է ոգեշնչել դաշնակցական <<մթնոլորտով>>, բայց մենք այդ տարիքում չենք արդեն, ժամանակն է ճիշտ պատմությունը իմանալ:
> 
> Ասում ես՝ երբ կարդում ես, թե ինչպես են մեր ազգը կոտորել... բա կարդա, թե դաշնակները ինչպես են նպաստել այդ ամենին, դա էլ կարդա... կարդա, թե ինչպես են բնակչությանը հորդորել հավատարիմ լինել երիտթուրքերին... այնքան անհեռատես են եղել, որ հավատացել են, թե Իթթիհաթ վե Թերաքին փոփոխություններ կմտցնի հայերի կյանքում: Ու շատ այլ դեպքեր...


էէէէէէէէէէէէէ ետ կեղտոտ դաշնակներրը փաստորեն նպաստել են հա՞ նույնիսկ օգնել,  կայֆ ա չե... 
լավ բա Սումգայիթում ով նպաստեց, բաքվում ով օգնեց,  թե բան ա ասում եք ելի:

Փաստորեն չկա պան թուրանական ծրագիր, կա մենակ դաշնակցական խաղեր...

ետ սերժիկին վրա եք տվել ու դեռ խնամի եք ասում, բա որ անտեր լիովն ու տերամեռ գալուստը սկսել են սիրո ղոստովանություն անել, բա որ ՀԱԿ -ը ցնծում ա սերժիկի հերոսական քայլերը բարձր գնահատելով, իսկ Ժիրոն սկսել ա Աղայան Արմենի հետ Մանդրից ՀԱԿ ից թռնել տեսնելով անտերի պատռված դիմակը սրան ինչ կասեք ՞՞՞

----------


## Ambrosine

> էէէէէէէէէէէէէ ետ կեղտոտ դաշնակներրը փաստորեն նպաստել են հա՞ նույնիսկ օգնել,  կայֆ ա չե... 
> լավ բա Սումգայիթում ով նպաստեց, բաքվում ով օգնեց,  թե բան ա ասում եք ելի:


Էդ արդեն դրա հետևանքներն էին: Իրոք ուզում ե՞ս պատմությամբ հետս բանավեճի մեջ մտնես: Ուզում ես հերքե՞ս, որ դաշնակները օգնել են երիտթուրքերին՝ գալ իշխանության :Shok: : Բա ըստ քեզ երիտթուրքերը ինչպե՞ս ստացան հայերի աջակցությունը: Դաշնակները առնվազն մանկապարտեզի մսուր խմբի դիպլոմ պիտի ունենային, որ հավատային երիտթուրքերի խոսքերին: Ոնց-որ հիմա հավատանք, որ Թուրքիան դառնալու է մեզ եղբայր պետություն:

Սումգայիթ... ամեն տեղ էլ մենք ենք մեղավոր, հասկանում ե՞ս, մեղքի աղբյուրը մեր մեջ պիտի փնտրենք: Չգիտեմ՝ արդեն որերորդ անգամ եմ ասում, որ թուրքերը 400 ընտանիք էին, բայց ստեղծեցին վիթխարի մի կայսրություն: Իսկ հայերը, լինելով քաղաքակրթությունների խաչմերուկում, էլ չգիտեմ ինչ, չկարողացան երկիր պահել: Չեմ ասում՝ նվաճումներ իրականացնեին, չէ, ընդամենը պահեին այն, ինչ ունեին:




> Փաստորեն չկա պան թուրանական ծրագիր, կա մենակ դաշնակցական խաղեր...


Կա նման ծրագիր, իսկ դաշնակներն էլ դարձան այդ ծրագրի խաղալիքներ:




> ետ սերժիկին վրա եք տվել ու դեռ խնամի եք ասում, բա որ անտեր լիովն ու տերամեռ գալուստը սկսել են սիրո ղոստովանություն անել, բա որ ՀԱԿ -ը ցնծում ա սերժիկի հերոսական քայլերը բարձր գնահատելով, իսկ Ժիրոն սկսել ա Աղայան Արմենի հետ Մանդրից ՀԱԿ ից թռնել տեսնելով անտերի պատռված դիմակը սրան ինչ կասեք ՞՞՞


Ի՞նչ ասեմ, ես աշխատում եմ ասելիքս ընտրությունների ժամանակ ձայնս չվաճառելով ասել: Բա դու ի՞նչ կասես. էդ ինչու՞ հանկարծ հիշեցիք ազգային շահերը, հը՞: Թե սփյուռքից մատ թափ տվեցին: Էդքան մտահոգված ե՞ք ազգային հարցերով: Ազգային հարցերը նախ երկրի ներսում լուծեք, սեփական երկրի մայրաքաղաքում մեր ազգի ներկայացուցիչներին սպանողների հետ կոալիցիա մի կազմեք... Թե հենց գրպաններիդ խփում ա, նոր հիշում եք՝ ազգային շահ, հավերժ թշնամի, ցեղասպան...

Կարեն, դու իրոք դաշնակ ե՞ս, թե ուղղակի համակիր: Հացադուլին գնալու ե՞ս:

----------

Norton (13.09.2009), Բիձա (14.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ի՞նչ ասեմ, ես աշխատում եմ ասելիքս ընտրությունների ժամանակ ձայնս չվաճառելով ասել: Բա դու ի՞նչ կասես. էդ ինչու՞ հանկարծ հիշեցիք ազգային շահերը, հը՞: Թե սփյուռքից մատ թափ տվեցին: Էդքան մտահոգված ե՞ք ազգային հարցերով: Ազգային հարցերը նախ երկրի ներսում լուծեք, սեփական երկրի մայրաքաղաքում մեր ազգի ներկայացուցիչներին սպանողների հետ կոալիցիա մի կազմեք... Թե հենց գրպաններիդ խփում ա, նոր հիշում եք՝ ազգային շահ, հավերժ թշնամի, ցեղասպան...
> 
> Կարեն, դու իրոք դաշնակ ե՞ս, թե ուղղակի համակիր: Հացադուլին գնալու ե՞ս:


Աստղ ջան, սփյուռը էլ մատ թափ չի տալիս, արդեն չափալախում ա, դրա համար սովամահի ճամփեն են բռնում :Jpit:

----------


## Քամի

Հայ Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը սեպտեմբերի 15-ին հացադուլ է սկսում Հայաստանի արտգործնախարարության եւ կառավարության վարչական շենքերի առջեւ, *սակայն Գերագույն մարմնում դեռ չգիտեն, թե ովքեր են մասնակցելու հացադուլին*: :LOL: 

ՀՅԴ Գերագույն մարմնի լրատվական ծառայությունից NEWS.am-ին հայտնեցին, որ անվանացուցակը դեռ ճշտված չէ: Լրատվական բաժնի աշխատակից Արեգ Սավգուլյանը NEWS.am զրույցում չբացառեց, որ ԱԺ դաշնակցական պատգամավորները նույնպես կմասնակցեն հացադուլին եւ նստացույցին:

ՀՅԴ-ից նաեւ հայտնեցին, որ միջոցառումները տեւելու են մեկ ամիս եւ ներառելու են հացադուլ, նստացույց, ցուցահանդես եւ այլ միջոցառումներ: *Դաշնակցականները չբացառեցին նաեւ, որ հացադուլին մասնակցեն նաեւ ոչ դաշնակցականներ*: :Ok: 

news.am

----------


## karenmorm

[QUOTE=Astgh;1791408] Ուզում ես հերքե՞ս, որ դաշնակները օգնել են երիտթուրքերին՝ գալ իշխանության:QUOTE]

Չե որ ուզենամ ել տենց բան չեմ կարա ասեմ համագորցակցել են իհարկե...
իսկ դու ուզում ես ասես, որ եթե չհամագործակցեին կոտորած չեր լինելու՞, իսկ եթե լինելու էր, դու մեծ ջանասիրությամբ չեիր ասի «բա մեծ ու խելոք կուսակցություն էիք, բա չեիք կարում դրանց հետ համագորցակցեիք, փշիփշի անեիք, ելքեր գտնեիք դրանց հետ երկխոսության մեջ մտնելով» կասեիր չէ՞ դե իհարկե կասեիր: ու ետ ժամանակ ես դաշնակցական չեի դառնա քանի որ կմտածեի «ետ ճիշտ կուսակցություն չի, կար շանս դրանց հետ խոսալու, քաղաքականություն խաղալու, լեզու գտնելու, բայց չարեցին» սրան ինչ կասես...

հա ի դեպ հացադուլին լինելու եմ հենց առաջին օրից անունս Կարեն ա կարաս գաս ծանոթանանք

----------


## Chuk

> հա ի դեպ հացադուլին լինելու եմ հենց առաջին օրից անունս Կարեն ա կարաս գաս ծանոթանանք


Կարեն ջան, ինձնից քեզ խորհուրդ, հետդ ուտելու բան վերցրու  :Smile: 
Չէ, ես իհարկե հացադուլերին դեմ չեմ, բայց արտգործնախարարության դիմաց հացադուլն էդ նպատակով անիմաստության գագաթնակետ ա, հետևաբար ավելի լավ ա ձեռիդ տակ ուտելու որևէ բան լինի  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (14.09.2009), Mephistopheles (15.09.2009), Norton (14.09.2009), Տրիբուն (14.09.2009), Քամի (14.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

Կիրօ Մանօյանին ու ընկեր Վահանին քլ կտանեք մի քիչ նիհարեն:

----------

Kuk (14.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հայ Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը սեպտեմբերի 15-ին հացադուլ է սկսում Հայաստանի արտգործնախարարության եւ կառավարության վարչական շենքերի առջեւ, *սակայն Գերագույն մարմնում դեռ չգիտեն, թե ովքեր են մասնակցելու հացադուլին*:
> 
> ՀՅԴ Գերագույն մարմնի լրատվական ծառայությունից NEWS.am-ին հայտնեցին, որ անվանացուցակը դեռ ճշտված չէ: Լրատվական բաժնի աշխատակից Արեգ Սավգուլյանը NEWS.am զրույցում չբացառեց, որ ԱԺ դաշնակցական պատգամավորները նույնպես կմասնակցեն հացադուլին եւ նստացույցին:
> 
> ՀՅԴ-ից նաեւ հայտնեցին, որ միջոցառումները տեւելու են մեկ ամիս եւ ներառելու են հացադուլ, նստացույց, ցուցահանդես եւ այլ միջոցառումներ: *Դաշնակցականները չբացառեցին նաեւ, որ հացադուլին մասնակցեն նաեւ ոչ դաշնակցականներ*:
> 
> news.am


Փաստորեն, լավ էլ թեժ աշուն ա լինելու. Ժառանգությունը սխալվում էր:




> Չե որ ուզենամ ել տենց բան չեմ կարա ասեմ համագորցակցել են իհարկե...
> իսկ դու ուզում ես ասես, որ եթե չհամագործակցեին կոտորած չեր լինելու՞, իսկ եթե լինելու էր, դու մեծ ջանասիրությամբ չեիր ասի «բա մեծ ու խելոք կուսակցություն էիք, բա չեիք կարում դրանց հետ համագորցակցեիք, փշիփշի անեիք, ելքեր գտնեիք դրանց հետ երկխոսության մեջ մտնելով» կասեիր չէ՞ դե իհարկե կասեիր: ու ետ ժամանակ ես դաշնակցական չեի դառնա քանի որ կմտածեի «ետ ճիշտ կուսակցություն չի, կար շանս դրանց հետ խոսալու, քաղաքականություն խաղալու, լեզու գտնելու, բայց չարեցին» սրան ինչ կասես...
> 
> հա ի դեպ հացադուլին լինելու եմ հենց առաջին օրից անունս Կարեն ա կարաս գաս ծանոթանանք


Կարեն, իմ ասածը հետևյալն ա. եթե որևէ մեկը տուժվում է, հենց ինքն է մեղավոր առաջին հերթին: Ախր ահավոր ամոթ է հիշել, որ հայերը ընկան սելջուկների տիրապետության տակ: Ես ինքս ամաչում եմ պատմության այդ էջից: Կամ Բյուզանդիան... բավական էր <<բարբարոսների>> հետ համաձայնության գալ... Թուրքերը այնքան խելացի են գտնվել, որ նույնիսկ քրիստոնյաների մեջ թույլ չեն տվել, որ ինչ-որ մեկը հեգեմոն լինի, ստեղծել են հավասարակշռություն. երբ հույները պատրիարք ունեին և հավակնում էին գերիշխել քրիստոնյաների վրա, ստեղծեցին նաև հայերի պատրիարքարանը. սկսեցին <<իրար ուտել>>, որը մինչև հիմա էլ շարունակվում է Երուսաղեմում: Այսինքն՝ բաժանիր և տիրիր:

Կուսակցության մասին իմ պատկերացումները այլ են. եթե դու մի ողջ ժողովրդի անունից խոսում ես, ուրեմն նաև պիտի կարողանաս նրա շահերը պաշտպանել, իսկ նրանք չկարողացան: Օրինակ, որ հիմա Ռուսաստանում հեղափոխական տրամադրություններ լինեն, դու կհավատա՞ս այն հայտարարությանը, որ չեչենների աջակցության դեպքում ասենք Չեչնիային անկախություն կշնորհվի :Think:  Ես չեմ հավատա :Wink:

----------


## Լեռնցի

Դիմադրություն
 Արմեն Աղայան

    Հայեր,

    Դաշնակցության նստացույցը, որ սկսվում է սեպտեմբերի 15-ին, ընդհանուր առմամբ գովելի միջոցառում է: Սակայն նստացույցերը ընդհանրապես թույլերի ակցիաներ են և սովորաբար աստիճանաբար մարող ընթացք են ունենում: Հույս ունենանք, որ այն չի սահմանափակվի կուսակցական երիտասարդության մասնակցությամբ և կողքից ուրիշ երիտասարդներ էլ կմիանան և միջոցառումը մի քիչ ավելի բազմանդամ ու տևական կդառնա:

    Առաջարկում եմ նստացույցի սկզբին հաջորդող օրերին կազմակերպել այլ ակցիաներ նույնպես, որոնց կարողանան մասնակցել նրանք, ովքեր հնարավորություն չունեն օրերով կառավարության կամ ԱԳՆ աստիճաններին նստել, բայց կարող են մասնակցել մի քանի ժամանոց միջոցառման, հավաքի կամ երթի: Սկսելու համար բավական հարմար են թվում շաբաթ, կիրակի և երկուշաբթի (սեպտեմբեր 21) օրերը: Հաջողության դեպքում նման ակցիաները կարելի է պարբերական դարձնել հոկտեմբերի ընթացքում:

    Երթերի դեպքում կարելի է երթուղին կառուցել այնպես, որպեսզի երթի մասնակիցները ուղջունեն նստացույցի մասնակիցներին, ցուցադրելով պայքարի ընդհանուր ճակատ, հետո անպայման գնալ նախագահական: Հավաքների դեպքում ապահովել մասնակցության և բանախոսների հնարավորինս լայն սպեկտր:

    Նման ակցիաների արդյունքում մի գուցե հնարավոր դառնա հոկտեմբերին ՀԱԿ-ից ավելի բազմամարդ հանրահավաք կազմակերպել: Պահն այնպիսին է, որ մեր ակցիաները միաժամանակ վարչախմբի և լևոնենց դեմ են լինելու: Այսօր մեկին դեմ գործելով մյուսի ջրաղացին ակամա ջուր չենք լցնում: Այս օրերը կարող են դառնալ ՀԱԿ-ի վերջին օրերը, եթե կարողանանք ժողովրդին ցույց տալ, թե ով է Հայաստանում իրական ընդդիմությունը: Այսօր մեր կրակած յուրաքանչյուր գնդակ երկու նապաստակ է խփելու:

        Եթե այլ գաղափարներ կամ կոնկրետ առաջարկություններ կան, միջոցառումների բնույթի, հնարավոր մասնակիցների, վայրերի, ժամանակացույցի մասին, մեջներդ մի պահեք, արտահայտվեք և մի ուշացրեք:
http://aaghayan.livejournal.com/4135.html

----------


## Chuk

> Պահն այնպիսին է, որ մեր ակցիաները միաժամանակ վարչախմբի և լևոնենց դեմ են լինելու: Այսօր մեկին դեմ գործելով մյուսի ջրաղացին ակամա ջուր չենք լցնում: Այս օրերը կարող են դառնալ ՀԱԿ-ի վերջին օրերը, եթե կարողանանք ժողովրդին ցույց տալ, թե ով է Հայաստանում իրական ընդդիմությունը:


 :LOL:  :LOL: 

Երկիրը կանգնած է լուրջ մարտահրավերի առջև (խոսքը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների ստացած զարգացումն է) իսկ ոմանք խելքի առատության պատճառով էդ ժամանակ ուզում են ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ պայքարել  :Jpit: 

Զվարճալի ա ու տխրեցնող: Ողբալի ա, որ էսպիսի մտածողության մարդիկ էլ կան քաղաքական դաշտում:

----------

Kuk (14.09.2009), Mephistopheles (15.09.2009), Տրիբուն (14.09.2009), Քամի (15.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Երկիրը կանգնած է լուրջ մարտահրավերի առջև (խոսքը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների ստացած զարգացումն է) իսկ ոմանք խելքի առատության պատճառով էդ ժամանակ ուզում են ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ պայքարել 
> 
> Զվարճալի ա ու տխրեցնող: Ողբալի ա, որ էսպիսի մտածողության մարդիկ էլ կան քաղաքական դաշտում:


Կարծում եմ, խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ ՀԱԿի քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերութոյւնների նկատմամբ ևս այլ է: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ն այսօր համեմատաբար հզոր կառույց է:
Եվ ընդհարապես, ժամանակն է նաև կամաց կամաց մտածել այն ուղղությամբ, որ մի գուցե ՀԱԿը գործում է ի վնաս ազգային շահերի: Մի գուցե....

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծում եմ, խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ ՀԱԿի քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերութոյւնների նկատմամբ ևս այլ է: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ն այսօր համեմատաբար հզոր կառույց է:
> Եվ ընդհարապես, ժամանակն է նաև կամաց կամաց մտածել այն ուղղությամբ, որ մի գուցե ՀԱԿը գործում է ի վնաս ազգային շահերի: Մի գուցե....


Մի գուցե ժամանակն է վերջապես վերանայե՞լ հայացքները: Միգուցե ժամանակն է լսել թե ինչ է ասում ՀԱԿ-ը, ոչ թե շարժվել կույր ատելությամբ կոնկրետ անձերի նկատմամբ: Մի գուցե ժամանակն է վերջապես նկատել, որ ի տարբերություն ամեն տեսակի ՀՅԴ-ՄՅԴ-ների ՀԱԿ վերնախավում (սովորական կուսակիցների ու ժողովրդի մասին չեմ խոսում) իսկապես պետական մտածողություն ունեցող ու հայրենասեր մարդիկ են: Եվ վերջապես ժամանակն է անկապ խոսելու փոխարեն գործ անել, ոչ թե իշխանության մաս կազմելով իշխանության ջրաղացին ջուր լցնել, իսկ հետո իշխանության դեմ պայքարող միակ ուժի դեմ ինչ-որ քայլերի գնալ, էդ  թվում ձեռի հետ ինչ-որ արտգործնախարարի հրաժարական պահանջելով ( :LOL: ) ու անունը դնել թե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների էս վերջին զարգացման դեմ են պայքարում... չէ մի չէ

----------

Kuk (14.09.2009), Norton (14.09.2009), Մարկիզ (14.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Մի գուցե ժամանակն է վերջապես վերանայե՞լ հայացքները: Միգուցե ժամանակն է լսել թե ինչ է ասում ՀԱԿ-ը, ոչ թե շարժվել կույր ատելությամբ կոնկրետ անձերի նկատմամբ: Մի գուցե ժամանակն է վերջապես նկատել, որ ի տարբերություն ամեն տեսակի ՀՅԴ-ՄՅԴ-ների ՀԱԿ վերնախավում (սովորական կուսակիցների ու ժողովրդի մասին չեմ խոսում) իսկապես պետական մտածողություն ունեցող ու հայրենասեր մարդիկ են: Եվ վերջապես ժամանակն է անկապ խոսելու փոխարեն գործ անել, ոչ թե իշխանության մաս կազմելով իշխանության ջրաղացին ջուր լցնել, իսկ հետո իշխանության դեմ պայքարող միակ ուժի դեմ ինչ-որ քայլերի գնալ, էդ  թվում ձեռի հետ ինչ-որ արտգործնախարարի հրաժարական պահանջելով () ու անունը դնել թե հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների էս վերջին զարգացման դեմ են պայքարում... չէ մի չէ


Ահա, փորձել եմ, կանգնել եմ Հացպանյանի վրա:  :Sad:  Այժմ շարունակում եմ ճշտել հնարավորինս չեզոք աղբյուրներից, բայց ցավոք դեռևս քո իմացածին լրիվ հակառակ ինֆորմացիաներ եմ ստանում:

----------


## Chuk

> Ահա, փորձել եմ, կանգնել եմ Հացպանյանի վրա:  Այժմ շարունակում եմ ճշտել հնարավորինս չեզոք աղբյուրներից, բայց ցավոք դեռևս քո իմացածին լրիվ հակառակ ինֆորմացիաներ եմ ստանում:


Հացպանյանի մասին ինֆորմացիա ստանալու համար կարելի է հետևել օրինակ բազում հայտարարություններին տարբեր անձանց ու կազմակերպությունների կողմից, վերջինը հիմա կտեղադրեմ համապատասխան թեմայում: Սակայն որ դու չեզոք ինֆորմացիայից փորձում ես տեղեկություն ստանալ... թույլ տուր չհավատալ  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարծում եմ, խնդիրը կայանում է նրանում, որ ՀԱԿի քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը Հայ-Թուրքական հարաբերութոյւնների նկատմամբ ևս այլ է: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ն այսօր համեմատաբար հզոր կառույց է:
> Եվ ընդհարապես, ժամանակն է նաև կամաց կամաց մտածել այն ուղղությամբ, որ մի գուցե ՀԱԿը գործում է ի վնաս ազգային շահերի: Մի գուցե....


Դե. փաստորեն դաշնակցությունը սխալ տեղ է ընտրել հացադուլ անելու: Առաջարկում եմ դաշնակցության հացադուլն ու նստացույցը տեղափոխել ՀԱԿ գրասենյակի դիմաց: Լևո'ն, հեռացի'ր:

----------

Chuk (14.09.2009), Kuk (14.09.2009), Mephistopheles (15.09.2009), Norton (14.09.2009), Մարկիզ (14.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Նման ակցիաների արդյունքում *մի գուցե հնարավոր դառնա հոկտեմբերին ՀԱԿ-ից ավելի բազմամարդ հանրահավաք կազմակերպել*: Պահն այնպիսին է, որ մեր ակցիաները միաժամանակ վարչախմբի և լևոնենց դեմ են լինելու: Այսօր մեկին դեմ գործելով մյուսի ջրաղացին ակամա ջուր չենք լցնում: Այս օրերը կարող են դառնալ ՀԱԿ-ի վերջին օրերը, եթե կարողանանք ժողովրդին ցույց տալ, թե ով է Հայաստանում իրական ընդդիմությունը: *Այսօր մեր կրակած յուրաքանչյուր գնդակ երկու նապաստակ է խփելու:*


Աաաա :LOL:  Սըբանում ա բայց :LOL:  Մի գուցե հնարավոր լինի... :LOL:  Որ մի քանի հարյուր տարի էլ գոյատևի դաշնագըցությունը, մի գուցե հնարավոր լինի ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքների նման մի հատ հաջողացնեն մի քանի տարին մեկ :LOL:  Վերջն ա բայց. սերժը Ղարաբաղը ծախում ա Ադրբեջանին, ցեղասպանությունը ծախում ա Թուրքիային, դաշնագները պայքարում են ՀԱԿ-ի դեմ :LOL:  Բայց զգում ե՞ք, կրակելու հետ էլի սեր ունեն տղեքը, Պապլավոկի առաստաղները արդեն չեն բավարարում :LOL:

----------

Rammer (15.09.2009), Քամի (15.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ամենազվարճալին այն է, որ այսպես խոսող պարոնները ամեն անգամ հայտարարում են, որ ՀԱԿ-ը թուլացել է, իր դիրքերը կորցրել է, էլ նրա հանրահավաքներին մարդ չի գալիս և այլն... բայց պարզվում է թաքուն երազանք ունեն ՀԱԿ-ի չափ բազմամարդ հանրահավաքներ անցկացնել:

Տուրո Ջան, ես անկեղծորեն հավատում եմ, որ ի տարբերություն մի շարք դաշնակցական ու մերձդաշնակցական պարոնների, ովքեր որոշակի պոպուլիստական և անձնական նկատառումներով այսպիսի հայտարարություններ են անում, կարող ես հաղթահարել ատելության բարդույթն ու ուսումնասիրել մասնավորապես ՀԱԿ-ի դիրքորոշումը հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հարցի վերաբերյալ, հասկանալու համար, որ անկախ որոշակի գաղափարների նույնությունից (որն ի դեպ ՀՅԴ-ն էլ է ասում, որ ցանկալի է առանց նախապայմանների հարաբերություններ հաստատել) դրանք ոչ մի համեմատության եզր չունեն առաջարկված փաստաթղթի հետ: 

ՀՅԴ տեսակետին մանրամասն ծանոթանալու համար հանրահավաք կազմակերպվեց, որում ոչ մի նոր միտք չասվեց:

Իր հերթին ՀԱԿ-ը բոլորին հրավիրում է սեպտեմբերի 18-ին իր հրավիրած հանրահավաքին, որտեղ հիմնականում խոսվելու է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների մասին: Եկեք, լսեք, հասկացեք, և նոր միայն ենթադրություններ արեք, արդյո՞ք ՀԱԿ-ի մոտեցումը նույնն է, ինչ իշխանությանը: 

Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը բանտային օրագրերի էջերից մեկում լավ էր սահմանել.



> Ինչ վերաբերում է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին, Սերժ Սարգսյանը իրոք կրկնում է դեռեւս մեկուկես տասնամյակ առաջ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ձեւակերպած այն դիրքորոշումը, թե Հայաստանը պատրաստ է առանց նախապայմանների հարաբերություններ հաստատել Թուրքիայի հետ։ Խնդիրն այն է, սակայն, որ տառացիորեն նույն ձեւակերպումը Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի կատարմամբ գործնականում բոլորովին տարբեր բաներ են նշանակում։ Այս պնդման մեջ ոչ մի չափազանցություն չկա, եւ դա հասկանալու համար դիտարկենք մի ուրիշ օրինակ. Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կարծում է, որ Մարտի 1-ի մեղավորները պետք է պատժվեն, կանգնեն դատարանի առաջ։ Նույն կարծիքին է նաեւ Սերժ Սարգսյանը։ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը պահանջում է բացահայտել Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը, Սերժ Սարգսյանը բացահայտում է, եւ այդ բացահայտման համաձայն` Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանը, Մյասնիկ Մալխասյանը, Սասուն Միքայելյանը… մյուսները իշխանությունը յուրացնելու նպատակով ստեղծել են զինված խմբեր եւ կազմակերպել սպանություններով զուգորդված զանգվածային անկարգություններ։
> .
> .
> .Վերադառնալով հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններում ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դիրքորոշման առանձնահատկություններին` պետք է ընդգծենք, որ այն արտահայտվեց Հայաստանում նրա իշխանության գալու առաջին իսկ օրից։ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հրաժարվեց Ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչումը Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության օրակարգ ներմուծել։ Ժամանակին ոմանց կողմից սա գնահատվում էր ուրացողություն, թուրքամետություն։ Հիմա արդեն ակնհայտ է, որ հենց այդ էր միակ դիրքորոշումը, որ Ցեղասպանության հարցը, Հայոց մեծ եղեռնը ապահովագրում էր ուրացողությունից։ Խնդիրն այն է, որ ինչպես պատմության ողջ ընթացքում, այսօր առավելեւս` պետությունների արտաքին քաղաքականությունը հիմնված է փոխզիջումների վրա, եւ ուրեմն` արտաքին քաղաքական զինանոցում առկա ցանկացած բան, որ փորձ է արվում օգտագործել դիմացինի վրա ճնշում գործադրելու համար, սակարկության, զիջման, փոխզիջման առարկա է։ Այս է պատճառը, որ երբ 1998 թվականին Ռ. Քոչարյանը Սփյուռքի քաջալերանքների ֆոնին Ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչումը համարեց Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքական գերակայություն, զգուշացնողները զգուշացնում էին, որ այս պայմաններում հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացումը նշանակելու էր Ցեղասպանության միջազգային ճանաչման թեմայի փակում։ Այսօր հենց դա է տեղի ունենում, եւ սրանում զարմանալի ոչինչ չկա։


Ամբողջությամբ՝ այստեղ

----------

Kuk (14.09.2009), Norton (14.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Կարողա՞ սփյուռքից էլ փող չի գալիս, սփյուռքհայերի դեմ պայքարի շրջանակներում են հացադուլ անում :Think:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.09.2009), Norton (15.09.2009), Տրիբուն (14.09.2009), Քամի (15.09.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Մնացեք քաղաքական քննարկումների շրջանակներում: Մի քանի ցենզուրայից դուրս և անլուրջ գրառումներ ջնջվել են:*

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Չեք կարծում, որ դաշնակներին որբանոց հանձնելով կամ նրանց մասին գռեհիկ արտահայտվելով դուք վիրավորում եք այնպիսի դաշնակների, ովքեր ժամանակին պայքարել են հայրենիքի համր,ընտանիքը թողած  կռվել են սահմանի վրա ու հիմա էլ ազգի շահերից ելնելով են գնում ցույցի կամ հացադուլի, չէ որ նրանց մեջ էլ կարգին մարդիկ շատ կան ու հիմա դուք վիրավորում եք նրանց, խնդրում եմ մի քիչ քաղաքակիրթ ձևով արտահայտվեք:

----------

Ձայնալար (15.09.2009), Տատ (15.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Չեք կարծում, որ դաշնակներին որբանոց հանձնելով կամ նրանց մասին գռեհիկ արտահայտվելով դուք վիրավորում եք այնպիսի դաշնակների, ովքեր ժամանակին պայքարել են հայրենիքի համր,ընտանիքը թողած  կռվել են սահմանի վրա ու հիմա էլ ազգի շահերից ելնելով են գնում ցույցի կամ հացադուլի, չէ որ նրանց մեջ էլ կարգին մարդիկ շատ կան ու հիմա դուք վիրավորում եք նրանց, խնդրում եմ մի քիչ քաղաքակիրթ ձևով արտահայտվեք:


Ժամանակիննների մասին ոչ մեկ բան չի ասել...
Որբանոց ուղարկվում են նրանք ովքեր օգտագործելով ազգի, երկրի անվտանգության հարցերը գնում են "հացադուլի" կոնկրետ ֆինասական, նյութական շահի հետապնդելով...Էտ ովա ներկայիս դաշնակացական ղեկավարնների ազգի շահը պաշտպանում? Հնարավոր է որ լինել շարքային անդամններ, որոնք դեռ հավատում են դաշնակցության ինչ-որ ազնիվ նպատակնների: Բայց քաղաքական կուսակցության ծախվածությունը այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ դրա հավանակությունը քիչ է...Չնչին իսկ դիտարկումը դա ցույց է տալիս:

----------

Kuk (15.09.2009), Norton (15.09.2009), Ձայնալար (15.09.2009), Տրիբուն (15.09.2009), Քամի (15.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Չեք կարծում, որ դաշնակներին որբանոց հանձնելով կամ նրանց մասին գռեհիկ արտահայտվելով դուք վիրավորում եք այնպիսի դաշնակների, ովքեր ժամանակին պայքարել են հայրենիքի համր,ընտանիքը թողած  կռվել են սահմանի վրա ու հիմա էլ ազգի շահերից ելնելով են գնում ցույցի կամ հացադուլի, չէ որ նրանց մեջ էլ կարգին մարդիկ շատ կան ու հիմա դուք վիրավորում եք նրանց, խնդրում եմ մի քիչ քաղաքակիրթ ձևով արտահայտվեք:


Սաթ ջան, ինչ ա թե հարյուր տարի առաջ դաշնակների մեջ հերոսներ են եղել, ուրեմն հիմիկվա աճուրդի հանված դաշնակների մասին չասե՞նք, թե ովքեր են նրանք իրականում:

----------


## Kuk

Ժող դաշնակների դիետայից խաբար կա՞: Ալարում եմ, թեչէ կիջնեի կնայեի ինչ ա կատարվում, կգայի «Քաղաքական հումոր» թեմայում գրեի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ժող դաշնակների դիետայից խաբար կա՞: Ալարում եմ, թեչէ կիջնեի կնայեի ինչ ա կատարվում, կգայի «Քաղաքական հումոր» թեմայում գրեի:


ԱԳՆ–ի դիմացի ծառի տակ նստած էին մի 15-20 ջահելներ։ Լրագրողներ–օպերատորներ, մի 30 մետր այն կողմ կանգնած մի քանի մլիցեք… ու տենց։ Նստածներին հետաքրքրասերներն ու լրագրողները շուրջկալել էին, դրա համար չկարողացա տեսնել հանրաճանաչ դաշնակներ կա՞ն, թե չէ։

Հ.Գ. Ինձ թվում է, իվերջո ոստիկանները մի քիչ ձևականորեն կհրմշտեն դաշնակներին, մի երկուսի շորերն էլ կպատռեն (որ դաշնակները ցույց տան իրենց հուժկու ըմբոստությունը) ու կուղարկեն տուն հաց ուտելու։ Դաշնակների շոուն կավարտվի։

----------

Kita (15.09.2009), Kuk (16.09.2009), Աբելյան (15.09.2009), Հայկօ (15.09.2009), Քամի (15.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող դաշնակների դիետայից խաբար կա՞: Ալարում եմ, թեչէ կիջնեի կնայեի ինչ ա կատարվում, կգայի «Քաղաքական հումոր» թեմայում գրեի:


Կառավարության շենքի դիմացի նստածների մոտով եմ անցել, առաջարկություններն  էլ կարդացել եմ: Շատ սոված մարդ դեռ չկար. երևի շուտ էր: Հետո մեքենայի մեջ ռադիոյով լսեցի, որ դաշնակ պատգամավորները հացադուլին չեն մասնակցելու, քանի որ Ռուստամյանի խոսքերով "*պատգամավորներն ավելի լուրջ գործեր ունեն անելու*", մի հատ էլ վերջում քմծիծաղ տվեց: Հետո էլ ասեցին, որ հացադուլը հերթափոխով է լինելու. ամեն հացադուլավոր 48 ժամ: 

Խնամի Վահանն էլ ասեց, որ 17-ին մասնակցելու են նախագահի հրավիրած քննարկմանը: Կարճ ասած, շատ ազատագրական հացադուլ-բողոք է. ով .ռի ով գնա սանատորյա:

----------

Kuk (16.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Փաստորեն գիշերը տղերքը լավ ՄԱՔՐՎԵԼ ԵՆ...

----------


## ministr

Սմենով հացադուլ?  :Jpit: ))) Ինչ չէինք լսել կլսենք:

Առաջարկում եմ սմենով ինքնահրկիզում անել... պատգամավորները սկզբից

----------

Kuk (16.09.2009), Հայկօ (16.09.2009), Ձայնալար (16.09.2009)

----------


## Քամի

> "*պատգամավորներն ավելի լուրջ գործեր ունեն անելու*", մի հատ էլ վերջում քմծիծաղ տվեց: Հետո էլ ասեցին, որ հացադուլը հերթափոխով է լինելու. ամեն հացադուլավոր 48 ժամ:


Միայն Դաշնակցության մտքով կարող էր անցնել կազմակերպել հացադուլ, որի մասնակիցները հաջորդաբար փոխելու են իրար։ *Այսինքն՝ ով սովածացավ, նա դուրս է գալիս հացադուլից, և նրա փոխարեն նստում է նա, ով հենց նոր կշտացել է։*  :LOL:  :LOL: 

շարունակությունն այստեղ

----------

Kuk (16.09.2009), Norton (16.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Նոր կառավարության շենքի մոտով գալիս էի, տեսա մի 15-20 հոգի նստած էին անստիճանների վրա: Ծանոթ, նենց հայտնիոտ դեմք աչքովս չընկավ: Դե ինչպես արդեն ասվեց՝ նրանք ավելի լուրջ գործերով են զբաղված:

----------

Ambrosine (16.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Դե ինչպես արդեն ասվեց՝ նրանք ավելի լուրջ գործերով են զբաղված:


Հատկապես կնոպկա սեղմելով...

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Սաթ ջան, ինչ ա թե հարյուր տարի առաջ դաշնակների մեջ հերոսներ են եղել, ուրեմն հիմիկվա աճուրդի հանված դաշնակների մասին չասե՞նք, թե ովքեր են նրանք իրականում:


Ես հիշում եմ, երբ կռվի տարիներին մեր տուն դաշնակ զինվորներ էին հյուր գալիս, որ մեզ հետ երգեր երգեն: 
Հետո պարզվեց, որ էդ տղերքից մի քանիսը զոհվել են շրջափակման ժամանակ: 
Այս դեպքում, մի հատ կասես թե ովքեր են նրանք իրականում? 
Մարդիկ, որոնք էս պահին զգում են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններից փչող վտանգը, և գիտակցում, որ թուրքերին հավատալն այլևս տկարամտություն է:
Ես դեմ եմ Հայ Թուրքական հարաբերություններին, և իմ բազկս էլ Ձուլում եմ այն Յուրաքանչյուրի բազկին, ով պայքարում է դրա համար:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես հիշում եմ, երբ կռվի տարիներին մեր տուն դաշնակ զինվորներ էին հյուր գալիս, որ մեզ հետ երգեր երգեն: 
> Հետո պարզվեց, որ էդ տղերքից մի քանիսը զոհվել են շրջափակման ժամանակ: 
> Այս դեպքում, մի հատ կասես թե ովքեր են նրանք իրականում? 
> Մարդիկ, որոնք էս պահին զգում են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններից փչող վտանգը, և գիտակցում, որ թուրքերին հավատալն այլևս տկարամտություն է:
> Ես դեմ եմ Հայ Թուրքական հարաբերություններին, և իմ բազկս էլ Ձուլում եմ այն Յուրաքանչյուրի բազկին, ով պայքարում է դրա համար:


Պայքարելուց առաջ թող մի հատ կարդան այն պետության սահմանադրությունը, որի տարածքում պայքարում են: Մասնավորապես. նախագահն իրականացնում է պետության արտաքին քաղաքականությունը արտգործնախարարի միջոցով: Սա, իհարկե, բառացի մեջբերում չէր սահմանադրությունից: Հիմա եթե արտաքին քաղաքականությունը սխալ ա իրականացվում, այսինքն ոչ հայանպաստ, էս դեպքում պետք է պայքարել ոչ թե գործիքի՝ այսինքն արտգործնախարարի, այլ գործիքն օգտագործողի՝ նախագահի դեմ: Նույնն ա, ինչ մեկը կացինով մարդ սպանի, բռնեն կացինին դատեն կամ կացինը ջարդեն: Իսկ եթե արտգործնախարարը կատարել ա ոչ այն քայլերը, որոնք իրեն հանձնարարել ա նախագահը, էս դեպքում կարիք չկա արտգործնախարարի դեմ պայքարել, որովհետև դա թաքուն կատարվող գործողություն չի, և այդ մասին նախագահն անպայման տեղեկացվում է, այնպես որ, եթե նախագահի կամքին հակառակ գործողություններ իրականացնի արտգործնախարարը, ապա նախագահն ինքնուրույն կհեռացնի նրան պաշտոնից, էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի պայքարելը: Սա խաղ է, խաղը հիմնադրել է նախագահի աթոռին նստած, կներես արտահայտությանս համար՝ անձնավորությունը, խաղացողներն էլ դաշնակներն են, նրանք էլ նստել են կառավարության մուտքի աստիճաններին: Խաղի արդյունքում, շատ հնարավոր է, որ արտգործնախարարը ֆուկ լինի, արդյունքում խաղացողները՝ դաշնակները, կսկսեն հայտարարել, իբր իրենք հզոր են, իրենց պայքարն արդյունավետ է, իրենք են իրական ընդդիմությունը, բայց չեն դադարի թաքուն, նաև բացահայտ երազել նմանվել խաղից դուրս՝ իրական ընդդիմությանը՝ ՀԱԿ-ին:

----------

Ambrosine (16.09.2009), Norton (16.09.2009), Ձայնալար (16.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ես հիշում եմ, երբ կռվի տարիներին մեր տուն դաշնակ զինվորներ էին հյուր գալիս, որ մեզ հետ երգեր երգեն: 
> Հետո պարզվեց, որ էդ տղերքից մի քանիսը զոհվել են շրջափակման ժամանակ: 
> Այս դեպքում, մի հատ կասես թե ովքեր են նրանք իրականում? 
> Մարդիկ, որոնք էս պահին զգում են հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններից փչող վտանգը, և գիտակցում, որ թուրքերին հավատալն այլևս տկարամտություն է:
> Ես դեմ եմ Հայ Թուրքական հարաբերություններին, և իմ բազկս էլ Ձուլում եմ այն Յուրաքանչյուրի բազկին, ով պայքարում է դրա համար:


Ես չնկատեցի քո կողմից բողոքի ալիք, երբ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի մի շարք ՀԵՐՈՍՆԵՐԻ անօրինական կերպով բանտարկել էին:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է դաշնակ ազատամարտիկներին, այո՛, նրանք կան, նրանք արժանի են մեր հարգանքին: Բայց մենք չենք խոսում շարքային դաշնակների մասին, որոնց մեծ մասն իրական հայրենասեր են: Մենք խոսում ենք դաշնակցության վերնախավի մասին, ով կոորդինացնում ու մոլորության մեջ է գցում այդ հայրենասեր ու ազնիվ տղերքին:

----------

Ambrosine (16.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Պայքարելուց առաջ թող մի հատ կարդան այն պետության սահմանադրությունը, որի տարածքում պայքարում են: Մասնավորապես. նախագահն իրականացնում է պետության արտաքին քաղաքականությունը արտգործնախարարի միջոցով: Սա, իհարկե, բառացի մեջբերում չէր սահմանադրությունից: Հիմա եթե արտաքին քաղաքականությունը սխալ ա իրականացվում, այսինքն ոչ հայանպաստ, էս դեպքում պետք է պայքարել ոչ թե գործիքի՝ այսինքն արտգործնախարարի, այլ գործիքն օգտագործողի՝ նախագահի դեմ: Նույնն ա, ինչ մեկը կացինով մարդ սպանի, բռնեն կացինին դատեն կամ կացինը ջարդեն: Իսկ եթե արտգործնախարարը կատարել ա ոչ այն քայլերը, որոնք իրեն հանձնարարել ա նախագահը, էս դեպքում կարիք չկա արտգործնախարարի դեմ պայքարել, որովհետև դա թաքուն կատարվող գործողություն չի, և այդ մասին նախագահն անպայման տեղեկացվում է, այնպես որ, եթե նախագահի կամքին հակառակ գործողություններ իրականացնի արտգործնախարարը, ապա նախագահն ինքնուրույն կհեռացնի նրան պաշտոնից, էլ ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի պայքարելը: Սա խաղ է, խաղը հիմնադրվել է նախագահի աթոռին նստած, կներես արտահայտությանս համար՝ անձնավորությունը, խաղացողներն էլ դաշնակներն են, նրանք էլ նստել են կառավարության մուտքի աստիճաններին: Խաղի արդյունքում, շատ հնարավոր է, որ արտգործնախարարը ֆուկ լինի, արդյունքում խաղացողները՝ դաշնակները, կսկսեն հայտարարել, իբր իրենք հզոր են, իրենց պայքարն արդյունավետ է, իրենք են իրական ընդդիմությունը, բայց չեն դադարի թաքուն, նաև բացահայտ երազել նմանվել խաղից դուրս՝ իրական ընդդիմությանը՝ ՀԱԿ-ին:


Իրաքն քեզնից շատ լավ են հասկանում քաղաքականությունից, քեզնից ավելի լավ գիտեն ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը... ու եթե էդպես են ուզում անել, թող տենց անեն, տա նշանակում է, որ էդ կուսակցությանը տակից վերև փնովես?
Անձամբ ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ արտգործ նախարարին պիտի հանեն...
Հարց ունես? Հիմարի մեկն ա... պիտի հանվի... Իսկ ՍՍ-ին... ինքը սխալ նախագահ ա... հարց չկա... բայց հիմա դու չես կարա ՍՍ-ին հանես, դու կարաս միայն պահանջես: Իսկ եթե չանի էդքանից հետո քո պահանջը, պարզապես կվերացնես ... (պարտադիր չի ֆիզիկապես):




> Ես չնկատեցի քո կողմից բողոքի ալիք, երբ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի մի շարք ՀԵՐՈՍՆԵՐԻ անօրինական կերպով բանտարկել էին:


Ինչ էս ուզում ասել, էդ նույն իրենց անօրինակ կերպով բանտարկողներն էլ են էդ կռվի հերոսներ: Իսկ ես գտնում եմ, որ իրանց խաղերն իմ խաղերը չեն:




> Ինչ վերաբերվում է դաշնակ ազատամարտիկներին, այո՛, նրանք կան, նրանք արժանի են մեր հարգանքին: Բայց մենք չենք խոսում շարքային դաշնակների մասին, որոնց մեծ մասն իրական հայրենասեր են: Մենք խոսում ենք դաշնակցության վերնախավի մասին, ով կոորդինացնում ու մոլորության մեջ է գցում այդ հայրենասեր ու ազնիվ տղերքին:


Իրանք բոլորը հասուն մարդիկ են, ով չի հավանում Կուսակցությանը դուրս է գալիս, իսկ ով գտնում է, որ ճիշտ են վարվում, մնում է: 
Ոչ մի մոլորություն էլ հիմա չկա... Հստակ ասվում է, ու ոչ միայն Դաշնակցության կողմից, որ վտանգ կա... ու դա համահայկական վտանգ է... ու կախված չէ ոչ մի բանից:
Ինձ այժմ շատ հետաքրքիր է ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ԼՏՊ-ի հայտարարությունները այս հարցերի շուրջ: Եթե խիստ չդատապարտվի վերջին քայլերը, ուրեմն բացարձակապես Ցտեսություն կասենք ՀԱԿին:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինչ էս ուզում ասել, էդ նույն իրենց անօրինակ կերպով բանտարկողներն էլ են էդ կռվի հերոսներ: Իսկ ես գտնում եմ, որ իրանց խաղերն իմ խաղերը չեն:


Պարզապես հետաքրքիր է, որ մի դեպքում հիշվում է ազատամարտիկների կռված լինելը ու դա որպես փաստարկ բերվում, իսկ մյուս դեպքում «դա իմ խաղը չի»: Եթե քո խաղը չի, ապա բարի եղիր որպես հաղթաթուղթ նրանց կռված լինելը մի բեր:





> Իրանք բոլորը հասուն մարդիկ են, ով չի հավանում Կուսակցությանը դուրս է գալիս, իսկ ով գտնում է, որ ճիշտ են վարվում, մնում է:
> Ոչ մի մոլորություն էլ հիմա չկա... Հստակ ասվում է, ու ոչ միայն Դաշնակցության կողմից, որ վտանգ կա... ու դա համահայկական վտանգ է... ու կախված չէ ոչ մի բանից:
> Ինձ այժմ շատ հետաքրքիր է ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքի ժամանակ ԼՏՊ-ի հայտարարությունները այս հարցերի շուրջ: Եթե խիստ չդատապարտվի վերջին քայլերը, ուրեմն բացարձակապես Ցտեսություն կասենք ՀԱԿին:


Հա, հասուն մարդիկ են, ու չնայած դրան չեն հասկանում, որ իրենց վերնախավը իրենց մոլորության մեջ է գցում՝ պայքարը սխալ ուղղորդելով: Խոսքս արտգործնախարարի ձևական հրաժարական պահանջելուն է վերաբերվում: Դա կատարյալ աբսուրդ է:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ՀԱԿ-ին հրաժեշտ տալուն... գիտես, ես չեմ նկատել, որ դու ՀԱԿ-ին ողջունել ես, որ հիմա էլ հրաժեշտ տաս  :Smile:  ՀԱԿ-ն իր դիրքերում է շարունակում մնալ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Կարողա՞ սփյուռքից էլ փող չի գալիս, սփյուռքհայերի դեմ պայքարի շրջանակներում են հացադուլ անում


Բա էս քանի օր ա ի՞նչ եմ ասում  :Jpit:  Շուտով դաշնակցական դիետայա մշակվելու:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Պարզապես հետաքրքիր է, որ մի դեպքում հիշվում է ազատամարտիկների կռված լինելը ու դա որպես փաստարկ բերվում, իսկ մյուս դեպքում «դա իմ խաղը չի»: Եթե քո խաղը չի, ապա բարի եղիր որպես հաղթաթուղթ նրանց կռված լինելը մի բեր:


Ես այսպես պատասխանել եմ Կուկի գրառմանը, որը չգիտեմ ինչու, Դաշնակցական հերոս հիշում էր միայն անցած դարասկզբից: Կարծում եմ ճիշտ էր դրա մասին հիշեցնելը Կուկին:
Դու փորձեցիր ինձ այլ բան հիշեցնել, ես էլ գիտես ինչ պատասխանեցի:

Ես էլ եմ պահանջում ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը: Բայց չեմ պահանջում ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականը: Ինչն ա աբսուրդ: ?

----------


## Chuk

> Ես էլ եմ պահանջում ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը: Բայց չեմ պահանջում ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականը: Ինչն ա աբսուրդ: ?


Այն ինչը հազար անգամ գրվել ա նաև այս ֆորումում, ու նաև անգամ այս թեմայում:
Այն, որ Նալբանդյանը հարց վճռող չի ու կատարող, այն, որ արտաքին հարաբերությունների պատասխանատուն Սերժ Սարգսյանն ա:

Դա նույնն ա, որ ես հիմնարկի տնօրեն եմ, դու իմ աշխատողը, ես քո աշխատավարձը կրճատելու հրաման եմ տալիս, դու էլ պահանջում ես հաշվապահի հրաժարականը: Էէէ...ասենք թե հանեցի, նոր հաշվապահ կբերեմ, բայց քո աշխատավարձը մեկ ա չի ավելանալու  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Այն ինչը հազար անգամ գրվել ա նաև այս ֆորումում, ու նաև անգամ այս թեմայում:
> Այն, որ Նալբանդյանը հարց վճռող չի ու կատարող, այն, որ արտաքին հարաբերությունների պատասխանատուն Սերժ Սարգսյանն ա:
> 
> Դա նույնն ա, որ ես հիմնարկի տնօրեն եմ, դու իմ աշխատողը, ես քո աշխատավարձը կրճատելու հրաման եմ տալիս, դու էլ պահանջում ես հաշվապահի հրաժարականը: Էէէ...ասենք թե հանեցի, նոր հաշվապահ կբերեմ, բայց քո աշխատավարձը մեկ ա չի ավելանալու


Լավ էլ օրինակ բերեցիր: 
Հիմա եթե ես գիտեմ, որ տնօրենի հրաժարականից ֆիրման հնարավոր է կտրուկ սննկանալ, այսինքն անխելքություն կլինի տնօրենի հրաժարականը պահանջել, հիմա ասում եմ, հաշվապահիդ փոխիր, որովետև ինքը կարող էր մի բան անել, ի օգուտ ֆիրմայի շահերին, որը չի արել /այստեղ ենթադրվում է, որ իմ աշխատավարձի իջեցումը ֆիրմայի շահերից չէ  :Smile: / Ու նաև տնօրենին ասում եմ ուշքի արի: Ինչ որ բան սխալ եմ անում...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Սա խաղ է, խաղը հիմնադրել է նախագահի աթոռին նստած, կներես արտահայտությանս համար՝ անձնավորությունը, խաղացողներն էլ դաշնակներն են, նրանք էլ նստել են կառավարության մուտքի աստիճաններին: Խաղի արդյունքում, շատ հնարավոր է, որ արտգործնախարարը ֆուկ լինի, արդյունքում խաղացողները՝ դաշնակները, կսկսեն հայտարարել, իբր իրենք հզոր են, իրենց պայքարն արդյունավետ է, իրենք են իրական ընդդիմությունը, *բայց չեն դադարի թաքուն, նաև բացահայտ երազել նմանվել խաղից դուրս՝ իրական ընդդիմությանը՝ ՀԱԿ-ին*:


Կուկ ջան, համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ հետ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Դաշնակցության մտքով անգամ անցնում է ընդդիմություն լինել: Նրանց համար ձեռնտու չէ:

Ուղղակի էսպիսի մի բան կա. և թուրքերը, և հայերը պիտի ցույց տան, որ դժվարությամբ են գնում հարաբերությունների ջերմացման: Թուրքիան օգտագործում է Ադրբեջանին, Հայաստանն էլ՝ դաշնակներին, որովհետև այլընտրանք չունեն իշխանությունները: Միայն դաշնակները կարող են ներկայանալ որպես ազգայնական, միայն նրանք են, որ կարող են լինել իշխանության մեջ ու միաժամանակ լինել ընդդիմություն :Jpit: 




> Ես էլ եմ պահանջում ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը: Բայց չեմ պահանջում ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականը: Ինչն ա աբսուրդ: ?


ՏուրոՋան, Րաֆֆիից հետո միակ խելքը գլխին արտգործ նախարարն է, ուզում ես հրաժարական տա՞, որ իր փոխարեն պոլիտեխնիկի կանալիզացիայի բաժինը ավարտածը նստի էդ աթոռի՞ն: Կամ ազգայնական մտքերով տարված մեկը: Ես անձամբ չեմ ցանկանա, որ մեր ԱԳՆը լինի դաշնակ. ինչու՞, որովհետև դա կնշանակի, որ մեր արտաքին քաղաքականության հիմքում մենք դնում ենք պահանջատիրություն: Բայց ումի՞ց ենք ինչ պահանջում: Կարճ ասած՝ երկար թեմա է, բայց ես էլ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու այս դեպքում դու պահանջում ես նախարարի հրաժարականը, բայց չես պահանջում նախագահինը: Քո կարծիքով նախարարը քանի գլուխ պիտի ունենար, որ մեր դարավոր թշնամու հետ արձանագրություններ կազմեր՝ առանց նախագահի հավանության: Ու մի բան էլ. քանի գլուխ պիտի ունենար սերժը, որ  մերժեր այս արձանագրությունների կազմումը, եթե այդպես է ցանկանում մեծն հյուսիսային եղբայրը :Wink:  Ստացվում է ի՞նչ, որ առաջին հերթին պետք է այնպիսի նախագահ ունենալ, որը մինիմալ կախվածություն կունենա դրսի ուժերից :Smile:  Առաջ Հայաստան

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լավ էլ օրինակ բերեցիր: 
> Հիմա եթե ես գիտեմ, որ տնօրենի հրաժարականից ֆիրման հնարավոր է կտրուկ սննկանալ, այսինքն անխելքություն կլինի տնօրենի հրաժարականը պահանջել, հիմա ասում եմ, հաշվապահիդ փոխիր, որովետև ինքը կարող էր մի բան անել, ի օգուտ ֆիրմայի շահերին, որը չի արել /այստեղ ենթադրվում է, որ իմ աշխատավարձի իջեցումը ֆիրմայի շահերից չէ / Ու նաև տնօրենին ասում եմ ուշքի արի: Ինչ որ բան սխալ եմ անում...


Դե եթե անգրագետ տնօրենի հրաժարականը պահանջելը կարող է սննկացման պատճառ լինել... ուրեմն էդ ֆիրման առնվազն վառելու է արժանի:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Դե եթե անգրագետ տնօրենի հրաժարականը պահանջելը կարող է սննկացման պատճառ լինել... ուրեմն էդ ֆիրման առնվազն վառելու է արժանի:


Դե վառի:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ էլ օրինակ բերեցիր: 
> Հիմա եթե ես գիտեմ, որ տնօրենի հրաժարականից ֆիրման հնարավոր է կտրուկ սննկանալ, այսինքն անխելքություն կլինի տնօրենի հրաժարականը պահանջել, հիմա ասում եմ, հաշվապահիդ փոխիր, որովետև ինքը կարող էր մի բան անել, ի օգուտ ֆիրմայի շահերին, որը չի արել /այստեղ ենթադրվում է, որ իմ աշխատավարձի իջեցումը ֆիրմայի շահերից չէ / Ու նաև տնօրենին ասում եմ ուշքի արի: Ինչ որ բան սխալ եմ անում...


Էդ դեպքում արի աշխատողին գնդակահարենք, որտև ֆիրմայի տնօրենս գտնում եմ, որ այդ աշխատողը վնասում է ֆիրմային: Ու եթե էդպիսի տնօրենին հանդուրժում եք, ասելիք չունեմ, որտև իրա ու իրա նախորդի հրամանով առնվազն տաս հոգու գնդակահարել են  :Smile: 
Աբսուրդ ա ասածդ, Թուրո ջան: Եթե նախագահը երկիրդ տանում ա էս կարգի փորձությունների, ավելի վատ ի՞նչ կարող ա լինել  :Jpit: 

Քո ասածն էս ա. տեսնում եմ որ քանդվում ա, բայց որ հանեմ ուրիշ ձևի կարողա քանդվի: Բայց իրականում էդպես չի, իրականում որ հանես, կարողա քանդվելը կասեցնես: Ճաշակի հարց ա: Ես էդ մոտեցումդ աբսուրդ եմ գնահատում ու աչքկապոցի, ջայլամային քաղաքականություն:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Էդ դեպքում արի աշխատողին գնդակահարենք, որտև ֆիրմայի տնօրենս գտնում եմ, որ այդ աշխատողը վնասում է ֆիրմային: Ու եթե էդպիսի տնօրենին հանդուրժում եք, ասելիք չունեմ, որտև իրա ու իրա նախորդի հրամանով առնվազն տաս հոգու գնդակահարել են 
> Աբսուրդ ա ասածդ, Տուրո ջան: Եթե նախագահը երկիրդ տանում ա էս կարգի փորձությունների, ավելի վատ ի՞նչ կարող ա լինել 
> 
> Քո ասածն էս ա. տեսնում եմ որ քանդվում ա, բայց որ հանեմ ուրիշ ձևի *կարողա* քանդվի: Բայց իրականում էդպես չի, իրականում որ հանես, *կարողա* քանդվելը կասեցնես: Ճաշակի հարց ա: Ես էդ մոտեցումդ աբսուրդ եմ գնահատում ու աչքկապոցի, ջայլամային քաղաքականություն:


Չուկ ջան... հարցը շատ լուրջ է... քուչի բազար չի... կարողաս որն ա? էս պահից կախված ա մի քանի սերունիդի ապագան, եթե ոչ հայ ժողովուրդի ապագան... Լինել չլինելու հարցն է արդեն կախված վրաներս, որ էդքան գլոբալիզացիա բաժնում  աղաղակում եմ Նորթոնին զվարճացնելու համար... 
Գիտես ինչի նման ա, որ թշնամին հարձակվում ա երկրիդ վրա, բայց դու ներսում թագի կռիվ ես տալիս... Թագի կռիվ տանք?
Թե Թագավորին հասկացնենք, որ ամեն ինչ ավելի լուրջ ա, որ պատասխան ես տալու ամեն արածիդ համար, որ սխալ անես, 7 պորտ սերունդները 7 պորտիդ անիծելու են...եթե իհարկե գոյություն ունենան:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե վառի:


Բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ անգրագետի հեռանալը ֆիրմայի վրա այդքան թանկ է նստելու:
Այսինքն՝ եթե ես կարծեի, որ էդ ֆիրման վառելու ա, ես չէի պահանջի, որ անգրագետը հեռանար, որովհետև ինքը էսպես թե էնպես մի օր անձամբ կվառի:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան... հարցը շատ լուրջ է... քուչի բազար չի... կարողաս որն ա? էս պահից կախված ա մի քանի սերունիդի ապագան, եթե ոչ հայ ժողովուրդի ապագան... Լինել չլինելու հարցն է արդեն կախված վրաներս, որ էդքան գլոբալիզացիա բաժնում աղաղակում եմ Նորթոնին զվարճացնելու համար...


*Տ*ուրո ջան (ես կարծում էի Ար*Թ*ուր անվանումից ա նիկդ վերցրած), հենց էդ ա, որ եթե կարծում ես որ երկրիդ ապագայի, սերունդների հարցն ա կանգնած, արտգործնախարարի հրաժարկան պահանջելը չափազանց ձևական է, որտև ինքը չի որոշողը, իրան հնարավոր փոխարինողը չի որոշողը: Բայց դե եթե խնդիրը ձևական շոուն է, ապա խնդրեմ  :Smile: 

Ի դեպ, ժամանակ ունենալուս դեպքում հիմնավոր կգրեմ, թե ՀՅԴ-ի ակցիան ինչու է Սերժ Սարգսյանին ձեռնտու ու ինչու եմ վստահ, որ սա իր հետ համաձայնեցված է արվում՝ նաև ուշադրություն շեղելու համար:

----------

Ambrosine (16.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> *Տ*ուրո ջան (ես կարծում էի Ար*Թ*ուր անվանումից ա նիկդ վերցրած), հենց էդ ա, որ եթե կարծում ես որ երկրիդ ապագայի, սերունդների հարցն ա կանգնած, արտգործնախարարի հրաժարկան պահանջելը չափազանց ձևական է, որտև ինքը չի որոշողը, իրան հնարավոր փոխարինողը չի որոշողը: Բայց դե եթե խնդիրը ձևական շոուն է, ապա խնդրեմ 
> 
> Ի դեպ, ժամանակ ունենալուս դեպքում հիմնավոր կգրեմ, թե ՀՅԴ-ի ակցիան ինչու է Սերժ Սարգսյանին ձեռնտու ու ինչու եմ վստահ, որ սա իր հետ համաձայնեցված է արվում՝ նաև ուշադրություն շեղելու համար:


 :Smile:  Չէ իմ անունը պարզապես Տ-ով է  :Smile: 
Ինչից պետք է ուշադրությունը շեղել ? Հավատացնում եմ... էսօր հայ մտավորականությունը ցնցված է ... բոլորն էլ զայրացած են ՍՍ-ի վրա վերջին իրադարձությունների հետ կապված... գրեթե բոլորն էլ պահանջել են ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը... որը արդեն բազմիցս նշեցի, թե ինչու... դա դիվանագիտական քայլ է...
ոնց ասեմ, ասենք ՆԱՏՕ-ն մի ապուշություն ա անում, բռնում են ապուշության պատասխանատուին գործից հանում, բայց որ Ձեր օրինակին նաենք, պիտի ՆԱՏՕն փակել տանք:



> Բայց ես չեմ կարծում, որ անգրագետի հեռանալը ֆիրմայի վրա այդքան թանկ է նստելու:
> Այսինքն՝ եթե ես կարծեի, որ էդ ֆիրման վառելու ա, ես չէի պահանջի, որ անգրագետը հեռանար, որովհետև ինքը էսպես թե էնպես մի օր անձամբ կվառի:


Դու չես կարծում, բայց դու ինչ ես հասկանում ինչ է կատարվում... ? 
Չի վառի, եթե փոխի հաշվապահին ու հաշվապահի միջոցով անընդհատ կասեցվի նրա հիմար մտքերը: (ՕՐԻՆԱԿ): Քիչ հետո վերջին իրադարձությունների հետ կապված թեժ լուրեր բաժնում ես կտեղադրեմ ԱՍԱԼԱի տարածած հայտարարությունը, որը ես էլի տեղադրած եղել եմ:
Երևի մի քիչ լուսաբանվի Ձեր համար իրավճիակը:

----------


## Chuk

> ոնց ասեմ, ասենք ՆԱՏՕ-ն մի ապուշություն ա անում, բռնում են ապուշության պատասխանատուին գործից հանում, բայց որ Ձեր օրինակին նաենք, պիտի ՆԱՏՕն փակել տանք:


Այ ապրես: Դրա համար էլ ոչ թե առաջարկում ենք Հայաստան երկիրը տրաքացնել, այլ առաջարկում ենք պահանջել անմիջական պատասխանատուի՝ նախագահի հրաժարականը: Նալբանդյանը էս հարցում պատասխանատու չէ,  քավության նոխազ նրանից սարքել պետք չի  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դու չես կարծում, բայց դու ինչ ես հասկանում ինչ է կատարվում... ?
> Չի վառի, եթե փոխի հաշվապահին ու հաշվապահի միջոցով անընդհատ կասեցվի նրա հիմար մտքերը: (ՕՐԻՆԱԿ): Քիչ հետո վերջին իրադարձությունների հետ կապված թեժ լուրեր բաժնում ես կտեղադրեմ ԱՍԱԼԱի տարածած հայտարարությունը, որը ես էլի տեղադրած եղել եմ:
> Երևի մի քիչ լուսաբանվի Ձեր համար իրավճիակը:


Արտուր ջան, թարսի պես իմ մասնագիտությունն է հասկանալ, թե ինչ է կատարվում :Wink:  Ու հավատացնում եմ քեզ, որ էդքան էլ վատ չեմ հասկանում:

Ես ԱՍԱԼԱն շատ եմ հարգում, շատ, բայց էս վերջին իրադարձությունները դուրս չեն եկել, մասնավորապես՝ Վ. Կարապետյանի՝ Այլոց փառքի գողերը հոդվածը: Եթե ուզում ես ճիշտը իմանաս, ես կարծում եմ, որ <<կռված տղերքը>> քաղաքականության մեջ գործ չունեն:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Այ ապրես: Դրա համար էլ ոչ թե առաջարկում ենք Հայաստան երկիրը տրաքացնել, այլ առաջարկում ենք պահանջել անմիջական պատասխանատուի՝ նախագահի հրաժարականը: Նալբանդյանը էս հարցում պատասխանատու չէ,  քավության նոխազ նրանից սարքել պետք չի


Որպեսզի բռնած գործում կտրուկ փոփոխությոններ մտցնել, կարծում եմ, որ պետք է որևէ պատասխանատուի այդ գործում փոխել: Բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ Գլխավոր պատասխանատուն ՍՍ-ն է, բայց ցավոք ոչ բոլորն են հասկնաում, որ նրա հրաժարական պահանջելը նշանակում է ավելի վտանգի տակ դնել ազգային անվտագնությունը:
Այդ իսկ պատճառով պահանջում են մյուս պատասխանատուի հրաժարականը, որպեզի միջազգային ասպարեզում արդարացվի կողմնորոշվածության փոփոխությունը: Սա այդքան բարդ է հասկանալ?

----------


## Chuk

> Որպեսզի բռնած գործում կտրուկ փոփոխությոններ մտցնել, կարծում եմ, որ պետք է որևէ պատասխանատուի այդ գործում փոխել: Բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ Գլխավոր պատասխանատուն ՍՍ-ն է, բայց ցավոք ոչ բոլորն են հասկնաում, որ նրա հրաժարական պահանջելը նշանակում է ավելի վտանգի տակ դնել ազգային անվտագնությունը:
> Այդ իսկ պատճառով պահանջում են մյուս պատասխանատուի հրաժարականը, որպեզի միջազգային ասպարեզում արդարացվի կողմնորոշվածության փոփոխությունը: Սա այդքան բարդ է հասկանալ?


Իսկ բա՞րդ է հասկանալ, որ Նալբանդյանի փոխումը ձևականություն ա, շոու, լավ սարքված ներկայացում, աչքկապություն, ջայլամային քաղաքականություն, ռիսկի բացակայություն, խաբեություն, կեղծիք... շարքը կարող եմ շարունակել:

Այսօր մեր ազգային անվտանգությունը վտանգի տակ է հենց այն պատճառով, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն է նախագահ՝ ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահը, ոչընտիրը, իշխանության ուզուրպատորը, կեղծողը, միջազգային ատյաններում թույլ մարդը, ում ամեն ինչ կարող են պարտադրել, որովհետև քաղբանտարկյալներ է պահում, որովհետև լեգիտիմ չի և այլն: Դժվա՞ր ա էս ամեն ինչը հասկանալ:

ոճը (c) TuroJan

----------

Norton (16.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իսկ բա՞րդ է հասկանալ, որ Նալբանդյանի փոխումը ձևականություն ա, շոու, լավ սարքված ներկայացում, աչքկապություն, ջայլամային քաղաքականություն, ռիսկի բացակայություն, խաբեություն, կեղծիք... շարքը կարող եմ շարունակել:


վստահ եմ, որ կարող ես շարունակել... ես պահանջում եմ ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը և արդեն տվել եմ դրա բացատրությունը... հիշեցնեմ, որ ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը Դաշնակցությունից բացի շատ այլ մտավորականներ են պահանջել, որոնք ընդհարապես քաղաքական շահ չունեն,... ոչ էլ ներկայացում սարքելու, էնպես որ կարծիքդ վերանայի...




> Այսօր մեր ազգային անվտանգությունը վտանգի տակ է հենց այն պատճառով, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն է նախագահ՝ ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահը, ոչընտիրը, իշխանության ուզուրպատորը, կեղծողը, միջազգային ատյաններում թույլ մարդը, ում ամեն ինչ կարող են պարտադրել, որովհետև քաղբանտարկյալներ է պահում, որովհետև լեգիտիմ չի և այլն: Դժվա՞ր ա էս ամեն ինչը հասկանալ:


Համամիտ եմ... մի սխալ արդեն գործել ենք... բայց չենք կարող հանել ՍՍ-ին... հիմա դա կբերի անկայության ... նախ հանելու գործընթացը բավականին ծանր կլինի:

----------


## Chuk

> վստահ եմ, որ կարող ես շարունակել... ես պահանջում եմ ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը և արդեն տվել եմ դրա բացատրությունը... հիշեցնեմ, որ ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը Դաշնակցությունից բացի շատ այլ *«*մտավորականներ*»* են պահանջել, որոնք ընդհարապես քաղաքական շահ չունեն,... ոչ էլ ներկայացում սարքելու, էնպես որ կարծիքդ վերանայի...
> 
> Համամիտ եմ... մի սխալ արդեն գործել ենք... բայց չենք կարող հանել ՍՍ-ին... հիմա դա կբերի անկայության ... նախ հանելու գործընթացը բավականին ծանր կլինի:


Տեսակետս ես էլ եմ ներկայացրել, շարունակելու բան չունեմ: Արդեն շատ ենք կրկնվում: Միայն փոքրիկ ուղղում եմ մտցրել գրածիդ մեջ  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Տեսակետս ես էլ եմ ներկայացրել, շարունակելու բան չունեմ: Արդեն շատ ենք կրկնվում: Միայն փոքրիկ ուղղում եմ մտցրել գրածիդ մեջ


Շատ իզուր, Արմեն Այվազյան, Սամվել Կարապետյան, Գագիկ Գինոսյան... և էլի թնդացող անուններ... եթե դու նրանց մտավորական չես համարում, կամ ճանաչում, ուրեմն ամոթ քեզ:

----------


## Norton

> Լինել չլինելու հարցն է արդեն կախված վրաներս, որ էդքան գլոբալիզացիա բաժնում աղաղակում եմ Նորթոնին զվարճացնելու համար...


Ու ոչ միայն, աշպատկերացնում է՞ս , այս թեմայում էլ էս զվարճացնում :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (16.09.2009), murmushka (20.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ իզուր, Արմեն Այվազյան, Սամվել Կարապետյան, Գագիկ Գինոսյան... և էլի թնդացող անուններ... եթե դու նրանց մտավորական չես համարում, կամ ճանաչում, ուրեմն ամոթ քեզ:


Այդ դեպքում ամոթ ինձ, որովհետև Գագիկ Գինոսյանին ընդհանրապես չեմ ճանաչում, իսկ Արմեն Այվազյանին ու Սամվել Կարապետյանին մտավորական չեմ համարում  :Smile: 

Չշեղվենք թեմայից.





> *ՀԱՑ ԿԱՄ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> *
> ՀՅԴ ԳՄ սեպտեմբերի 15-ից սկսել է հացադուլի եւ նստացույցի ակցիա: Զարմանալի է, որ Դաշնակցությունը պատրաստ է հացից հրաժարվել, բայց ոչ Սերժ Սարգսյանից: Թերեւս Սերժ Սարգսյանը Դաշնակցության համար ավելին է, քան հացը. հաց է, ջուր է, թթվածին է: Համենայն դեպս, Դաշնակցությունը փաստորեն համարում է, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունն այն աստիճանի վտանգի է հասել, որ արժե նույնիսկ հացադուլ հայտարարել, բայց այդ վտանգի պայմաններում չի ցանկանում պահանջել նախագահի հրաժարական, կամ գոնե ասել, որ եթե մի քայլ էլ առաջ գնացվի, հաստատ պահանջելու են:
> 
> ՀՅԴ Բյուրոյի անդամ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը ասում է, որ եթե նույնիսկ ասեն, թե երբ են պահանջելու նախագահի հրաժարական, կնշանակի որ արդեն պահանջում են: Զարմանալի դատողություն է: Փաստորեն Հայաստանում արդեն իսկ առկա է նախագահի իմպիչմենտի գործընթաց, քանի որ Սահմանադրության մեջ գրված է, թե երբ կարող է այդպիսի գործընթաց լինել: Կամ, եթե ամուսինը կնոջն ասում է, որ եթե կինն իրեն դավաճանի, ապա ինքը դա չի ների եւ ապահարզան կտա, դա, ըստ դաշնակցական տրամաբանության, նշանակում է, որ ամուսինն արդեն ապահարզան է տալիս:
> 
> Բայց պարզ է, որ Դաշնակցությունն ընդամենն անհույս փորձ է անում արդարանալու, թե ինչու է պահանջում արտգործնախարարի հրաժարականը, իսկ նախագահի հրաժարականի մասին քիչ թե շատ հստակ եւ կոնկրետ բան չի ասում նույնիսկ եթե-ապա տարբերակով: Դա էլ բնականաբար միանգամայն զորավոր հիմք է տալիս հանրությանը կարծելու, որ Դաշնակցությունը պարզապես կատարում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի պատվերը եւ նրա համար ընդդիմություն է խաղում:
> 
> Համենայն դեպս, կոալիցիայից դուրս գալուց մինչեւ այժմ, Դաշնակցությունը դեռ որեւէ հստակ քայլ չի կատարել, որը ցույց կտար, թե ՀՅԴ-ն իսկապես ընդդիմադիր է: Փոխարենը ՀՅԴ-ն Սերժ Սարգսյանի եղբոր փողերով ֆինանսավորվող հիմնադրամով իբր թե ընդդիմադիր համաժողով է կազմակերպում, արտգործնախարարի հրաժարական է պահանջում, իբր թե չիմանալով, որ նա ընդամենը անում է այն, ինչ կասի Սերժ Սարգսյանը:
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

----------

Kuk (16.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Ու ոչ միայն, աշպատկերացնում է՞ս , այս թեմայում էլ էս զվարճացնում


Նայի շատ չզվարճանաս, մեկ մեկ էլ դա ֆիզիկական ծանրդ հետևանքների ա բերում

ՍՍ-ն կարգադրություններ է անում Դաշնակցությանը... ողորմելի մտածելակերպ:  :LOL:

----------


## Norton

> Նայի շատ չզվարճանաս, մեկ մեկ էլ դա ֆիզիկական ծանրդ հետևանքների ա բերում


Ընդհակառակը իմ իմանալով կյանքը երկարացնումա :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ես էլ եմ պահանջում ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը: Բայց չեմ պահանջում ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականը: Ինչն ա աբսուրդ: ?


Էս հարցին պատասխանելու համար նախ պիտի նաև ասես, թե ինչու՞ ես պահանջում ԱԳ նախարարի հրաժարականը, և ի՞նչ հարց ես ուզում լուծել այդ հրաժարականին հասնելով:



> Թագի կռիվ տանք? Թե Թագավորին հասկացնենք, որ ամեն ինչ ավելի լուրջ ա, որ պատասխան ես տալու ամեն արածիդ համար, որ սխալ անես, 7 պորտ սերունդները 7 պորտիդ անիծելու են...եթե իհարկե գոյություն ունենան:


Ինչպե՞ս ես պատրաստվում «Թագավորին» հասկացնելու: Ինձ կոնկրետ մեխանիզմն ու գործողությունների հաջորդականությունն է հետաքրքրում:



> Բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ Գլխավոր պատասխանատուն ՍՍ-ն է, բայց ցավոք ոչ բոլորն են հասկնաում, որ նրա հրաժարական պահանջելը նշանակում է ավելի վտանգի տակ դնել ազգային անվտագնությունը:





> չենք կարող հանել ՍՍ-ին... հիմա դա կբերի անկայության


Կմանրամասնե՞ս: Արդյո՞ք դու կարծում ես, որ նախագահի հրաժարականից հետո Հայաստանը մնալու է, կոպիտ ասած, անտեր: Արդյո՞ք կարծում ես, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանն անփոխարինելի մարդ է: Հայաստանի հանրապետությանն անկայունությամբ է սպառնում նախագահ չունենալը, ոչ թե Սերժ Սարգսյան չունենալը: Իրոք՝ ես չեմ հասկանում, թե այդ ինչ վտանգի մեջ է ընկնելու Հայաստանը ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականից հետո: Կբացատրե՞ս, թե ինչպես է ՍՍ-ի անձը Հայաստանի համար անվտանգության ու ապահովության երաշխիք լինում:

----------

Մարկիզ (16.09.2009), Նարե (16.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բայց ես չհասկացա: Էդ ի՞նչ արեց էդ մարդը, էդ խեղճուկրակը (նկատի ունեմ Նալբանդյանին), որ հրաժարական են պահանջում, Տուրոջան: …Ճ

----------

Kuk (16.09.2009)

----------


## lav tgha

վվվվվ



> Բայց ես չհասկացա: Էդ ի՞նչ արեց էդ մարդը, էդ խեղճուկրակը (նկատի ունեմ Նալբանդյանին), որ հրաժարական են պահանջում, Տուրոջան: …Ճ





> *Արձանագրութիւնների, լիազորությունների և հրաժարականների մասին*
> 
> Վերջին շրջանում  մի հարց է հնչում, որին այդպես էլ չտրվեց հստակ պատասխան. Ինչո±ւ է ՀՅԴ պահանջում արտգործնախարարի հրաժարականը, սակայն չի պահանջում նախագահի հրաժարականը: Չլինելով ՀՅԴ անդամ, փորձեմ պատասխանել հնչող  հարցին, քանի որ սկզբունքորեն լավ չէ, երբ  հասարակության հարցերը մնում են անպատասխան: 
> Ըստ գործող սահմանադրության (հոդված 5, կետ 7) Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահն ¦իրականացնում է արտաքին քաղաքականության ընդհանուր ղեկավարումը§: Այսինքն, որպես ընդհանուր ղեկավար,  նրան է վերապահված արտաքին քաղաքականության ուղենշումը, բայց ոչ իրագործումը:   Որպես գործադիր իշխանության մաս, երկրի արտաքին հարաբերությունների գերատեսչությանն է  վերապահված արտաքին քաղաքականության  կենսագործումը: Ընդ որում, արտգործնախարարությունը պարտավոր է հավատարմորեն  առաջնորդվել ¦ընդհանուր ղեկավարման§ ուղենիշներով և համապատասխան  քայլերը կատարել միմիայն տրված հանձնարարականների շրջանակում:  Արգործնախարարության պաշտոնյան  իրավունք չունի նախագահի հանձնարարականից շեղվել և բանակցել նաև այլ  հարցերի շուրջ, առավել ևս երկրի անունից ստանձնել  լրացուցիչ պարտավորություններ: 
> Ի±նչ ունենք ներկայումս մենք: Երկրի նախագահը բազմիցս հրապարակայնորեն, որպես արտաքին քաղաքական գերակա ուղենիշ, առանձնանշել է Թուրքիայի հետ առանց նախապայմանների հարաբերությունների կարգավորումը:  Արտգործնախարարը նույնպես հրապարակայնորեն քանիցս կրկնել է նախագահի հանձնարարությունը, շեշտելով հանձարարականի ¦առանաց նախապայմանների§  հիմնական բնութագրիչը: Ավելին, և’ նախագահը և’ արտգործնախարարը քանիցս հստակեցրել են, որ ներկա փուլում կարգավորումը, ըստ էության, պիտի ունենա երկու դրսևորում. ա/. Թուրքիայի հետ դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատում; բ/. Հայաստան-Թուրքիա, ինձ համար այսպես կոչված, սահմանի բացում: 
> 	Առաջին կետի շուրջ հարցեր չկան: Բնական է, մենք Թուրքիայից ստանաիլիք ունենք, հետևաբար, պիտի դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատենք, որ բանակցենք մեր ստանալիքը կամ համարժեք հատուցումը: Երկրորդ կետի շուրջ որոշ հարցեր կան, սակայն, խորքի մեջ, էական առարկություններ չկան. Կբացենք սահմանը, կտեսնենք, որ մեր սպասելիքները չեն արդարանում և կհիասաթափվենք: Խնդիր չեմ տեսնում, մենք վարժվել ենք հիասթափվելուն: 
> 	Հիմա հպանցիկ անդրադառնանք ներկայացված զույգ արձանագրություններին և տեսնենք, թե որքանո±վ են դրանք համապատասխանում նախագահի առանց նախապայմանների  դրույթը պարունակող հանձնարարականին: Ես դեռ առաջիկայում առիթ կունենամ անդրադառնալու նշյալ փաստաթղթերին և պարբերություն առ պարբերություն բացահայտելու դրանց մեջ առկա ավելի քան մեկ տասնյակ անկապ պարտավորությունները: Անկապ, որովհետև դրանք բնավ կապ չունեն դիվանագիտական հարաբերություններ հաստատելու  և, այսպես կոչված, սահմանի բացման հետ: 
> 	Առայժմ անդրադառնամ ընդամենը մի կետի, որի առկայությունն արդեն վկայություն է հանձարարականի անտեսման և բավական է խոտանելու ողջ փաստաթուղթը: Հայաստանի Հանրապետության և Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջև դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատման վերաբերյալ արձանագրության հինգերորդ կետը բառացիորեն ասում է հետևյալը. ¦Հաստատելով միջազգային իրավունքի համապատասխան պայմանագրերով որոշված երկու երկրների միջև գոյություն ունեցող սահմանի փոխադարձ ճանաչումը§:  
>  	Մի կողմ թողնելով ընդհանրապես նման օրինական պայմանագրերի առկայության հարցը, առայժմ բավարարվեմ շեշտելով, որ վերոհիշյալ պարբերությունը նախապայմանից էլ այն կողմ է: Սա Հայաստանի Հանրապետության անսակարկ ու անվերապահ պարտավորություն է: Այսինքն,  կողմերը դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների հաստատումը  պայմանավորել են ¦գոյություն ունեցող սահմանի փոխադարձ ճանաչմամբ§:  
> ...

----------


## Kuk

> Իրաքն քեզնից շատ լավ են հասկանում քաղաքականությունից, քեզնից ավելի լավ գիտեն ՀՀ սահմանադրությունը... ու եթե էդպես են ուզում անել, թող տենց անեն, տա նշանակում է, որ էդ կուսակցությանը տակից վերև փնովես?
> Անձամբ ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ արտգործ նախարարին պիտի հանեն...
> Հարց ունես? Հիմարի մեկն ա... պիտի հանվի... Իսկ ՍՍ-ին... ինքը սխալ նախագահ ա... հարց չկա... բայց հիմա դու չես կարա ՍՍ-ին հանես, դու կարաս միայն պահանջես: Իսկ եթե չանի էդքանից հետո քո պահանջը, պարզապես կվերացնես ... (պարտադիր չի ֆիզիկապես):


Ավելի վատ, որ սահմանադրությանը ծանոթ լինելով հանդեձ նման զավեշտալի քայլի են գնում՝ իբր թե գործ են անում: Ու խոսակցությունն անձնականի մի վերածի, ավելորդ բաներ ես գրում. դու չգիտես, թե ես սահմանադրությանն ինչքանով եմ ծանոթ: Ես, ինչպես նաև Հ.Հ. յուրաքանչյուր քաղաքացի իրավունք ունենք քննադատել յուրաքանչյուր կուսակցության գործունեություն, և ես չեմ զլանում և օգտվում եմ իմ այդ իրավունքից: Ինչպե՞ս կմեկնաբանես քո այդ կարծիքը, որ պետք է արտգործնախարարին հեռացնել: Կացինի օրինակը նայի, որ բերել եմ. հանցագործության առարկան մեկուսացնելով հանցագործի կողմից հետագայում կատարվելիք հնարավոր, ես կասեի՝ հավանական հանցավոր գործողությունը չի կասեցվում, չի խոչընդոտվում: Սա ոչ այլ ինչ է, եթե ոչ զավեշտալի քայլ: Սս-ի հրաժարականն էլ է պահանջելու վրա, արտգործնախարարինն էլ, ի՞նչ տարբերություն, երկուսին էլ հեռացնելու վրա չի, այլ հրաժարականը պահանջելու: Արտգործնախարարին հեռացնողը նախագահն ա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ես այսպես պատասխանել եմ Կուկի գրառմանը, որը չգիտեմ ինչու, Դաշնակցական հերոս հիշում էր միայն անցած դարասկզբից: Կարծում եմ ճիշտ էր դրա մասին հիշեցնելը Կուկին:
> Դու փորձեցիր ինձ այլ բան հիշեցնել, ես էլ գիտես ինչ պատասխանեցի:
> 
> Ես էլ եմ պահանջում ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը: Բայց չեմ պահանջում ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականը: Ինչն ա աբսուրդ: ?


Բազմիցս ասվել ու էլի շարունակվում ա ասվել, թե ինչն ա աբսուրդ: Էն անտեր մնացածի մեջ գրած ա, որ նախագահն ա իրականացնում արտաքին քաղաքականությունը, էձիկը նախագահի գործիքն ա, հիմա դու էդ գործիքը որ փոխես, վաղը ուրիշ գործիքով կաշխատի, էս ա աբսուրդ: Որ դաշնակներն ուզում են ընդամենը ցույց տան, իբր ընդդիմադիր քայլեր են անում, բայց իրականում մի հատ ձևական գործիք են փոխում: Ձևականություն ա լրիվ:

----------


## Chuk

*Հայտարարություն*

Ես՝ Արտակ Հարությունյանս, խիստ մտահոգված լինելով հայ-թուրքական դիվանագիտական  հարաբերությունների հաստատման, ընդհանուր սահմանի բացման և հարաբերությունների կարգավորման վերաբերյալ նախաստորագրված փաստաթղթերի բովանդակությամբ, տեսնելով որ դրանք պարունակում են որոշակի նախապայմաններ և չեն համապատասխանում բանավոր պնդումներին, որ հարաբերությունները հաստատվում են առանց նախապայմանների, անթույլատրելի համարելով ցեղասպանության հարցը քննող պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումը անկախ նրանից, թե դա ինչ տեսքով է արվում, այսօրվանից սկսած սկսում եմ բողոքի ակցիաների ալիք ու հայտարարում, որ
ա) պահանջում եմ ՀՀ արտաքին գործերի նախարար Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանի վարորդի աշխատանքից հեռացումը, քանի որ նա ժամանակին Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանին հասցրել է օդանավակայան, ինչի արդյունքում Նալբանդյանը չի ուշացել չվերթից, հասել է դեպքի վայր ու ստորագրել ազգակործան փաստաթուղթը,
բ) պահանջում եմ Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանին թռցնող ինքնաթիռի օդաչուի հրաժարականը՝ ինքնաթիռը լավ վարելու ու վթարի չենթարկվելու համար,
գ) պահանջում եմ արտաքին գործերի փոխնախարար Շավարշ Քոչարյանի հրաժարականը, որովհետև նա իմ դուրը չի գալիս:

Այս ամենին հասնելու համար ընտրում եմ պայքարի ծայրահեղ մեթոդ, այն է. քանի դեռ իմ պահանջները չեն կատարվել օրական մեկ շշից ավելի գարեջուր չեմ խմելու, չհաշված տոնական օրերն ու առիթները:

ցեղակրոն-քրիստոնյա
*Արտակ Հարությունյան*_16.09.2009_

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2009), Elmo (17.09.2009), Kuk (16.09.2009), murmushka (20.09.2009), Norton (16.09.2009), Հայկօ (16.09.2009), Մարկիզ (16.09.2009), Մեղապարտ (20.09.2009), Վիշապ (17.09.2009), Տրիբուն (16.09.2009), Քամի (16.09.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, համաձայն եմ ասածներիդ հետ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ Դաշնակցության մտքով անգամ անցնում է ընդդիմություն լինել: Նրանց համար ձեռնտու չէ:


Աստղ ջան, ես նկատի ունեի արտաքնապես, խոսքս վերաբերում էր դաշնակների այն երազանքին՝ ունենալ մի հանրահավաք, որն իր հզորությամբ նման կլինի ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքներին: Մի հատ տենց հանրահավաք որ երազներում գոնե տեսնեն, կնկարեն ու սաղ օրը էն իրանց հեռուստատեսությամբ ժողովրդի աչքը կմտցնեն: Հիմա սերժին էլ ա ձեռ տալիս, որ դաշնակները հզոր միտինգ անեն, որ ինքն էլ իրա հանրայինով ցույց տա, ասի տեսեք՝ էս իմ ընդդմությունն ա, սենց հզոր ա, պետքա հետը հաշվի նստեմ, ընդդիմությունը պահանջում ա էձիկի հրաժարականը, ես էլ հաշվի եմ նստում իրա կարծիքի հետ, հանում եմ. ու էսքանով հարցը կփակվի, սերժը կդառնա լեգիտիմ, ժողովրդի ընդդիմադիր հաստվածի կարծիքի հետ հաշվի նստող նախագահ: Էսա էս խաղի իմաստը, իմ կարծիքով: Ու էդ խաղն իրականացվում ա դաշնակների կեղտոտ ձեռքով, ես կասեի՝ արյունոտ ձեռքով, մի մոռացեք, որ դաշնակները մի նախագահ են տվել, ով հոկտեմբերի 27 ու մարտի մեկ ա արել, մի մոռացեք, որ էս ամեն ինչի ժամանակ դաշնակները եղել են իշխանություն ու հետ չեն կանգնել կերակրատաշտից, որ մինչև հիմա էլ դաշնակները քրտնաջան աշխատանք են կատարում՝ կոծկելու համար մարտի մեկը:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բայց չենք կարող հանել ՍՍ-ին... հիմա դա կբերի անկայության ... նախ հանելու գործընթացը բավականին ծանր կլինի:


Փաստորեն, ըստ քեզ, ավելի լավ ա հայ-թուրքական սխալ  հարաբերությունները սենց էլ շարունակվեն, բայց հանկարծ ՍՍ հրաժարականի դժվար ճանապարհը դաշնակցությունը չբռնի: իսկ եթե Նալբանդյանը հրաժարական տա, ու տեղը ասենք Պողոսյանը դառնա ԱԳՆ, ինչ ես կարծում, ստորագրությունը արձանագրության տակից ջնջվելու ա իրան իրան ??

----------


## Kuk

> Արձանագրութիւնների, լիազորությունների և հրաժարականների մասին


Այ այ այ, ինչպե՞ս է համարձակվել այդ էձիկը ոտնահարել նախագահի հանձնարարականը և ուրիշ քայլեր կատարել: Խեղճ նախագահին էլ դուր չի եկել, բայց չգիտի, որ դրա համար կարելի է հեռացնել նրան պաշտոնից, սպասում ա դաշնակները պահանջեն, նոր հեռացնի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> վստահ եմ, որ կարող ես շարունակել... ես պահանջում եմ ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը և արդեն տվել եմ դրա բացատրությունը... հիշեցնեմ, որ ԱԳ-ի հրաժարականը Դաշնակցությունից բացի շատ այլ մտավորականներ են պահանջել, որոնք ընդհարապես քաղաքական շահ չունեն,... ոչ էլ ներկայացում սարքելու, էնպես որ կարծիքդ վերանայի...
> 
> 
> Համամիտ եմ... մի սխալ արդեն գործել ենք... բայց չենք կարող հանել ՍՍ-ին... հիմա դա կբերի անկայության ... նախ հանելու գործընթացը բավականին ծանր կլինի:


Ապեր, էդ ավատարդ որ ընտրել ես չէ՞, ՍՍ-ն դրա վրա արդեն միզել ա, Ղարաբաղն էլ հեսա կնվիրի ու սենց շուտով երկիր չի լինի որ անկայունություն լինի…

Է-ձիկ հեռացիր (թե ասա Էձիկը տուտ պռիչոմ)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Փաստորեն, ըստ քեզ, ավելի լավ ա հայ-թուրքական սխալ  հարաբերությունները սենց էլ շարունակվեն, բայց հանկարծ ՍՍ հրաժարականի դժվար ճանապարհը դաշնակցությունը չբռնի: իսկ եթե Նալբանդյանը հրաժարական տա, ու տեղը ասենք Պողոսյանը դառնա ԱԳՆ, ինչ ես կարծում, ստորագրությունը արձանագրության տակից ջնջվելու ա իրան իրան ??


ՀԱ...



> Ապեր, էդ ավատարդ որ ընտրել ես չէ՞, ՍՍ-ն դրա վրա արդեն միզել ա, Ղարաբաղն էլ հեսա կնվիրի ու սենց շուտով երկիր չի լինի որ անկայունություն լինի…
> 
> Է-ձիկ հեռացիր (թե ասա Էձիկը տուտ պռիչոմ)


Էսօր Էս ԱՎԱՏԱՐԻ վրա միզում է Եվրոմիությունը, ԱՄՆ, Հատկուկ շեշտեմ, Մեծ Բրիտանիան, Գերմանիան, Իսրայելը... և այլն... 
Պարզապես դուք էն հայերին եք պատկանում, ովքեր արտաքին վտանգի պարագայում, ոչ թե առաջարկում են օգնություն հիմար թագավորին, այլ զբաղվում են թագավորի տակը փորելով, անպայման հասնելու համար նրա գահընկեց լինելուն, տրա համար էլ էսօր էս օրին ենք:
Մնացած հարցերին էլ, թեմայում բազմիցս անրադարձել եմ... հատկապես Չուկի հետ բանավեճի ընթացքում, կարող եք կարդալ: Եթե կարդալուց հետո կրկնում եք, ուրեմն իմաստ չունի նորից անրադառնալ ...

----------

Արիացի (17.09.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ՀԱ...


Ինչու՞ ես այդքան վստահ: Նոր արտգործնախարարն Էձիկից դուխով, հայրենասեր ու ազդեցիկ է լինելու՞: Նախագահի (քո ասած հիմար թագավորի) պորտը տեղն ա դնելու, Գյուլին էլ գնալու ա չափալախի՞՞…



> Պարզապես դուք էն հայերին եք պատկանում, ովքեր արտաքին վտանգի պարագայում, ոչ թե առաջարկում են օգնություն *հիմար թագավորին*, այլ զբաղվում են թագավորի տակը փորելով, անպայման հասնելու համար նրա գահընկեց լինելուն, տրա համար էլ էսօր էս օրին ենք:


Ասելդ ի՞նչ է…
Օգնություն հիմար թագավորին: :LOL:  Այսինքն… :Shok:  Օր-օր ասենք, սիրուն-սիրուն խաղալիքներ առնենք, նվիրենք, պաչպչենք, ասենք՝ դե ոչինչ, որ հիմար ա, կարևորը, որ *մեր* հիմարիկ ու *ոճրագործիկ* թագավորն ա… Էն մեկը մեր մուկիկն ա, էն մյուսը մեր լֆիկն ա, էն մյուսը մեր նեմեցիկն ա… Վու՜յ, ուտե՜՜՜՜մ իրենց: Թող մեր արտաքին վտանգը վերացնեն տղերքը, ամեն մեկին մի-մի հատ դաչա  նվիրենք ազգովի… :LOL: 
Ի՞նչ անենք, որ հիմար են կամ ի՞նչ անենք, որ անհայրենիք են ու ոճրագործ, խուլիգան են ու թալանչի, անգրագետ են ու մարդասպան, կարևորը, որ մեր թագավորներն են: Ու արտաքին վտանգի առկայության պայմաններում պետք չի նրանց բան ասել: Թող արտաքին վտանգը պրծնի (այսինքն՝ սաղ ի՜նչ ունենք, թող ծախեն սրա-նրա վրա, թող ղարաբաղյան հարցը ի վնաս մեզ լուծեն, նոր դրանց կուղարկենք թոշակի՝ վաստակած հանգստի, ասենք՝ Բադեն-բադեն կամ Տանզանիա… մեզանից թալանած փողերով)…
 :Jpit:

----------

murmushka (20.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*«Առավոտ». Հացադուլավորները գիշերը գնացել էին տո՞ւն*

11:12 • 17.09.09

Օրաթերթն անդրադարձել է ՀՀ ԱԳՆ առջև կազմակերպված ՀՅԴ հացադուլին:

Հացադուլավորները գիշերը գնացել էին տո՞ւն

ԱԳՆ առջև ՀՅԴ հացադուլին, ըստ հայտարարվածի, մասնակցում են 24 դաշնակցականներ։ Հայտնի է, որ հացադուլի մասնակիցները պետք է մինչև հացադուլից դուրս գալը չբացակայեն տվյալ վայրից։ Բայց սեպտեմբերի 15-ի լույս 16-ի գիշերը, ժամը 05։30-ի սահմաններում, երբ Գագիկ Շամշյանն այցելել է Հանրապետության հրապարակ, նկատել է, որ ԱԳՆ-ի դիմաց հացադուլին մասնակցող 24 հոգուց ներկա էին միայն 8-10-ը, որոնք փաթաթված ծածկոցներով՝ քնած էին ԱԳՆ լուսամուտների տակ։ Իրենց ծառայողական ավտոմեքենայում քնած էին նաև այդ վայրում հսկողություն իրականացնող ոստիկանները։ Գագիկ Շամշյանի հարցին, թե որտե՞ղ է հացադուլավորների մի մասը, նրանցից մեկը, որն արթուն էր, պատասխանել է. «Տղերքը գնացել են տներով, շուտով կգան»։

Tert.am

Դաշնակնների նման ես էլ արդեն 24 տարի է մեր տանը, աշխատանքի վայրում ու ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում  նստացույցի եմ... Պահանջում եմ...Լավ չեմ հիշում պահանջը արդեն:

----------

Ambrosine (19.09.2009), Chuk (17.09.2009), Kuk (17.09.2009), Տրիբուն (17.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՀԱ...
> 
> Էսօր Էս ԱՎԱՏԱՐԻ վրա միզում է Եվրոմիությունը, ԱՄՆ, Հատկուկ շեշտեմ, Մեծ Բրիտանիան, Գերմանիան, Իսրայելը... և այլն... 
> Պարզապես դուք էն հայերին եք պատկանում, ովքեր արտաքին վտանգի պարագայում, ոչ թե առաջարկում են *օգնություն հիմար թագավորին*, այլ զբաղվում են թագավորի տակը փորելով, անպայման հասնելու համար նրա գահընկեց լինելուն, տրա համար էլ էսօր էս օրին ենք:
> Մնացած հարցերին էլ, թեմայում բազմիցս անրադարձել եմ... հատկապես Չուկի հետ բանավեճի ընթացքում, կարող եք կարդալ: Եթե կարդալուց հետո կրկնում եք, ուրեմն իմաստ չունի նորից անրադառնալ ...


ախեր թագավորդ հիմար ա որովհետև երկիրն ա ծախում, դու էլ առաջարկում ես քո օգնությունը որ լավ ծախի՞… դրսի վտանգի պատճառը հիմար թագավորն ա… էդ ապուշի անճարակությունն ա դրսի վտանգի պատճառը… դրսում նստած սպասում են որ դրա նման ապուշի մեկը երկրի ղեկավար դառնա որ ոնց ուզեն ֆռռցնեն, իսկ դու քո օգնությունն ես առաջարկում… օգնի ապեր, օգնի թող ծախի… հիմար թագավորի տակը փորել պետք չի, դրան կուռապատկի պես գյուլլել ա պետք

… հետո էլ հելնում ազգային սրբություններից եք խոսում… էլ ո՞նց ծախեն երկիրը որ հասկանաք

----------

Chuk (17.09.2009), Kuk (17.09.2009), Norton (17.09.2009), Ձայնալար (17.09.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> էլ ո՞նց ծախեն երկիրը որ հասկանաք


Ով ասեց պարզ չի? Առաջինը հենց դաշնակններին ա պարզ, դաժե գները գիտեն, դրա համար բողոքում են իրանց փայնն են ուզում...

----------

Kuk (17.09.2009), Տրիբուն (17.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Դե գնացեք ՍՍ-ին հանելով զբաղվեք, մի 10 հոգի էլ կմեռնի... կողքից Արցախում մի 5000 զոհ կտանք, ինչ իմանաս, թե բանը Սյունիք էլ չհասնի...
Կարևորը, որ կհասնեք Ձեր նպատակին... Նախագահը չի ծախի մեր երկիրը(Ինքներդ Ձեզ մի ծախեք օտարամոլությանը): Ոմանց էլ ազգի հերոսի շքանշաններ կտանք... չնայած, որ թքած ունեն ազգի գոյության վրա... Կարևորը օլիգարխներից ազատվեք, ու հանգիստ ապրեք Ձեր տանը:

----------


## Chuk

> ՀԱ...
> 
> Էսօր Էս ԱՎԱՏԱՐԻ վրա միզում է Եվրոմիությունը, ԱՄՆ, Հատկուկ շեշտեմ, Մեծ Բրիտանիան, Գերմանիան, Իսրայելը... և այլն... 
> Պարզապես դուք էն հայերին եք պատկանում, ովքեր արտաքին վտանգի պարագայում, ոչ թե առաջարկում են օգնություն հիմար թագավորին, այլ զբաղվում են թագավորի տակը փորելով, անպայման հասնելու համար նրա գահընկեց լինելուն, տրա համար էլ էսօր էս օրին ենք:
> Մնացած հարցերին էլ, թեմայում բազմիցս անրադարձել եմ... հատկապես Չուկի հետ բանավեճի ընթացքում, կարող եք կարդալ: Եթե կարդալուց հետո կրկնում եք, ուրեմն իմաստ չունի նորից անրադառնալ ...


Կներես, բայց ես այն տեսակետի կրողը չեմ,  որ մենք, իբր, բանավիճել ենք: Մեր կարճ զրույցը ես բանավեճ չեմ համարում  :Blush: 

Ինչ վերաբերվում է «հիմար թագավորին», ապա սխալդ գալիս է հենց այստեղից, որովհետև թագավորդ բոլորովին էլ հիմար չէ, այլ որոշակի սառը հաշվարկներով: Խնդիրն այն է, որ ինչպես ասել եմ այս թեմայի նախորդ գրառումներիցս մեկում ու ֆորումում այլուր ասվել է բազմիցս, ինքն ունի լեգիտիմության մեծ խնդիր ու աշխարհի ձեռքին դարձել է մարիոնետկա: Նրան ինչպես ուզում են օգտագործում են, սպառնալով հակառակ դեպքում այս կամ այն պատիժներով: Սպառնում են խիստ նկատել քաղբանտարկյալների գոյությունը, նրա խաղամոլային համբավը, չընտրված լինելը, ֆինանսավորումների կտրելը ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Այս պայմաններում ինքը պատրաստ է իր «անձեռնմխելիությունը» պահպանելու համար ցանկացած զիջումների, այդ թվում ազգային ու այդ թվում կանգնում է ցեղասպանության վրա միզողների կողքին, դողդողացող ձեռքերով իջացնում շալվարը, բայց բավական կտրուկ ու շիտակ տաք հեղուկի հոսք է իջեցնում մեր պատմության այդ տխուր էջերի վրա:

Միաժամանակ ինքը ուզում է կոզրեր շահել:
Մասնավորապես իրեն փոքր-ին ավելի թանկ ծախել: Աշխարհին ցույց տալ, որ իր երկրում նման որոշումը կայացնելը բարդ է, բայց ինքը գնում է այդ դժվարին քայլին՝ բոսերին գոհացնելու համար: Ահա սրա համար են պարոն Սերժ Սարգսյանին պետք իր ձեռնասուն կուսակցության կազմակերպած բողոքի ակցիաներն ընդդեմ Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանի: Սրանով ինքը երկու նապաստակ է խփում մի զարկով. մեկն ասեցի, բոսերի աչքին ցույց է տալիս թե  ինքն ինչ դժվարությամբ է նրանց ասած արել, թող ուրեմն շոյեն իր գլուխը, մյուս կողմից երկրում շեղում է ուշադրությունն իր վրայից, քավության նոխազ սարքում Նալբանդյանին: Պատահական չի, որ արմատական ընդդիմության միավորվելու կոչից հետո, որը նաև այս հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների դեմ պիտի լիներ, իսկ ուզածին հասնելու համար պետք էր ողջ ընդդիմադիր դաշտի համախմբումն ու ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻ, այն է ոչ լեգիտիմի, այն է այս ամեն ճարտարապետի հրաժարականը պահանջելը, որով համայն աշխարհին ցույց կտայինք, որ չենք հանդուրժելու իրենց խաղերը, չենք թույլատրելու միզել ցեղասպանության վրա, ահա այդ կոչից հետո ձեռնասուն կուսակցության այս շեղիչ գործողություններով զբաղվելը խիստ սպասելի ու հասկանալի, բայց հակազգային խաղ է: Ցավում եմ, որ կուսակցության մի շարք շարքային ազնիվ անդամներ ու ազնիվ համախոհներ չեն հասկանում, թե կուսակցության առաջնորդները ինչպես են իրենց շեղում բուն գործառույթից, ինչպես են նրանց զգացմունքներն ու քայլերն ուղղորդում սխալ ուղղությամբ:

Մինչդեռ նախագահի հրաժարականը ժողոդրդի պահանջով կլիներ երկրի դիրքի բարձրացման ուղղված քայլ: Ցույց կտար, որ մեր ժողովուրդը չի ընդունում այդ նախապայմանները, հնարավորություն կտար ձևավորել լեգիտիմ իշխանություն, որի գլխին ով ուզում է կանգներ, ով ուզում է ընտրվեր, լիներ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը թե Վահան Հովհաննիսյանն, օրինակ, կկարողանար խոսել ժողովրդի անունից ու այդ բոլոր միջազգային ատյաններում ասեր. «Ոչ պարոնայք, իմ ժողովուրդը ինձ ընտրել է, որպեսզի ես այս փաստաթղթին՝ այս տեսքով, ոչ ասեմ»:




> Այդ դեպքում ամոթ ինձ, որովհետև Գագիկ Գինոսյանին ընդհանրապես չեմ ճանաչում, իսկ Արմեն Այվազյանին ու Սամվել Կարապետյանին մտավորական չեմ համարում


Փոքրիկ շտկում մտցնեմ:
Գինոսյանն հիշեցի ով  է, հրաշալի արվեստագետ է: Բայց քաղաքական գործերում նրա խոսքը չեմ կարևորում: Մտավորական չեմ համարում, որովհետև իմ չափանիշներով մտավորականը նաև ժողովրդի կողքին կանգնող պիտի լինի, ինչը Գինոսյանը չի արել:

Սամվել Կարապետյանի աշխատանքը համարում եմ խիստ կարևոր, նրան համարում եմ պրոֆեսիոնալ: Բայց նույն պատճառներով մտավորական չեմ համարու:

Արմեն Այվազյանը ևս պրոֆեսիոնալ է, բայց իմ մոտ միշտ ասոցացվել է կամակատարի հետ, գուցե և սխալվում եմ:

----------

Norton (17.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Փոքրիկ շտկում մտցնեմ:
> Գինոսյանն հիշեցի ով  է, հրաշալի արվեստագետ է: Բայց քաղաքական գործերում նրա խոսքը չեմ կարևորում: Մտավորական չեմ համարում, որովհետև իմ չափանիշներով մտավորականը նաև ժողովրդի կողքին կանգնող պիտի լինի, ինչը Գինոսյանը չի արել:
> 
> Սամվել Կարապետյանի աշխատանքը համարում եմ խիստ կարևոր, նրան համարում եմ պրոֆեսիոնալ: Բայց նույն պատճառներով մտավորական չեմ համարու:
> 
> Արմեն Այվազյանը ևս պրոֆեսիոնալ է, բայց իմ մոտ միշտ ասոցացվել է կամակատարի հետ, գուցե և սխալվում եմ:


Ճիշտ ես, սրանցից ոչ մեկը մտավորական չի: Կարևոր չի, որ մարդը արցախյան կռվում մահապարտների ջոկատում ա կռվել: Կարևոր չի, որ մարդիկ հենց մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո նամակ են գրել նախագահին, կոչ անելով դադարեցնել սեփական ժողովրդի նկատմամբ բռնությունները ու մեղավորներին պատժել ու կարևոր չի, որ մարդիկ իրենց կյանքն են նվիրում հայ մշակույթի մասնիկները փրկելու համար: Չէ որ նրանք ժողովրդի կողքին կանգնած չեն եղել!!!!!! Իրենցից ինչ մտավորական? Մտավորականը լեձին, գռզոն ու նիկոլն են միշտ ժողովրդի կողքին կանգնած:

*Մոդերատորական: Եղեք հարգալից զրուցակցի նկատմամբ, թույլ մի տվեք արտահայտություններ, որոնք կարող են զրույցը վերածել կոնֆլիկտի: Գրառումը խմբագրված է, այս անգամ առանց տուգանային միավորների:*

----------


## Rammer

> Նախագահը չի ծախի մեր երկիրը


Իհարկե նախագահը չի ծախի բայց արտգործ նախարարը ծախում ա...հա?

----------


## Chuk

> Ճիշտ ես, սրանցից ոչ մեկը մտավորական չի: Կարևոր չի, որ մարդը արցախյան կռվում մահապարտների ջոկատում ա կռվել: Կարևոր չի, որ մարդիկ հենց մարտի 1-ի դեպքերից հետո նամակ են գրել նախագահին, կոչ անելով դադարեցնել սեփական ժողովրդի նկատմամբ բռնությունները ու մեղավորներին պատժել ու կարևոր չի, որ մարդիկ իրենց կյանքն են նվիրում հայ մշակույթի մասնիկները փրկելու համար: Չէ որ նրանք ժողովրդի կողքին կանգնած չեն եղել!!!!!! Իրենցից ինչ մտավորական? Մտավորականը լեձին, գռզոն ու նիկոլն են միշտ ժողովրդի կողքին կանգնած:


Արիացի ջան, Լեդին, Գռզոն ու Նիկոլը մտավորական համարվելու շանս չունեն... թեև Նիկոլը գուցե և ունի  :Smile: 
Ես ունեմ մտավորականի իմ չափանիշները, թեև ընդհանրապես մտավորական հասկացությունն համարում եմ սովետահոտ ապուշություն: Ես հարգում եմ Գինոսյանի արվեստը, ես հարգում եմ Կարապետյանի աշխատանքը, բայց ես չեմ կարող Գինոսյանի լավ արվեստագետ լինելու պատճառով հիանալ նրա Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականը պահանջելու ջայլամային քաղաքականությամբ: Չեմ կարող Կարապետյանին համարել մտավորական, երբ ինքը ժողովրդի կողքին չի կանգնել:

Իսկ այ Մանարյան Երվանդին, օրինակ, մտավորական եմ համարում: Թեև նրա քաղաքականությունից հասկանալն եմ համարում վատը, նրա քաղաքան վերլուծություններին լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում: Մտավորական եմ համարում Օտյանին ու էլի շատերին:

Իրավունք չունե՞մ ինքս իմ համար չափորոշիչներ սահմանել  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Կներես, բայց ես այն տեսակետի կրողը չեմ,  որ մենք, իբր, բանավիճել ենք: Մեր կարճ զրույցը ես բանավեճ չեմ համարում 
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է «հիմար թագավորին», ապա սխալդ գալիս է հենց այստեղից, որովհետև թագավորդ բոլորովին էլ հիմար չէ, այլ որոշակի սառը հաշվարկներով: Խնդիրն այն է, որ ինչպես ասել եմ այս թեմայի նախորդ գրառումներիցս մեկում ու ֆորումում այլուր ասվել է բազմիցս, ինքն ունի լեգիտիմության մեծ խնդիր ու աշխարհի ձեռքին դարձել է մարիոնետկա: Նրան ինչպես ուզում են օգտագործում են, սպառնալով հակառակ դեպքում այս կամ այն պատիժներով: Սպառնում են խիստ նկատել քաղբանտարկյալների գոյությունը, նրա խաղամոլային համբավը, չընտրված լինելը, ֆինանսավորումների կտրելը ու լիքը ուրիշ բաներ: Այս պայմաններում ինքը պատրաստ է իր «անձեռնմխելիությունը» պահպանելու համար ցանկացած զիջումների, այդ թվում ազգային ու այդ թվում կանգնում է ցեղասպանության վրա միզողների կողքին, դողդողացող ձեռքերով իջացնում շալվարը, բայց բավական կտրուկ ու շիտակ տաք հեղուկի հոսք է իջեցնում մեր պատմության այդ տխուր էջերի վրա:
> 
> Միաժամանակ ինքը ուզում է կոզրեր շահել:
> Մասնավորապես իրեն փոքր-ին ավելի թանկ ծախել: Աշխարհին ցույց տալ, որ իր երկրում նման որոշումը կայացնելը բարդ է, բայց ինքը գնում է այդ դժվարին քայլին՝ բոսերին գոհացնելու համար: Ահա սրա համար են պարոն Սերժ Սարգսյանին պետք իր ձեռնասուն կուսակցության կազմակերպած բողոքի ակցիաներն ընդդեմ Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանի: Սրանով ինքը երկու նապաստակ է խփում մի զարկով. մեկն ասեցի, բոսերի աչքին ցույց է տալիս թե  ինքն ինչ դժվարությամբ է նրանց ասած արել, թող ուրեմն շոյեն իր գլուխը, մյուս կողմից երկրում շեղում է ուշադրությունն իր վրայից, քավության նոխազ սարքում Նալբանդյանին: Պատահական չի, որ արմատական ընդդիմության միավորվելու կոչից հետո, որը նաև այս հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների դեմ պիտի լիներ, իսկ ուզածին հասնելու համար պետք էր ողջ ընդդիմադիր դաշտի համախմբումն ու ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԻ, այն է ոչ լեգիտիմի, այն է այս ամեն ճարտարապետի հրաժարականը պահանջելը, որով համայն աշխարհին ցույց կտայինք, որ չենք հանդուրժելու իրենց խաղերը, չենք թույլատրելու միզել ցեղասպանության վրա, ահա այդ կոչից հետո ձեռնասուն կուսակցության այս շեղիչ գործողություններով զբաղվելը խիստ սպասելի ու հասկանալի, բայց հակազգային խաղ է: Ցավում եմ, որ կուսակցության մի շարք շարքային ազնիվ անդամներ ու ազնիվ համախոհներ չեն հասկանում, թե կուսակցության առաջնորդները ինչպես են իրենց շեղում բուն գործառույթից, ինչպես են նրանց զգացմունքներն ու քայլերն ուղղորդում սխալ ուղղությամբ:
> 
> Մինչդեռ նախագահի հրաժարականը ժողոդրդի պահանջով կլիներ երկրի դիրքի բարձրացման ուղղված քայլ: Ցույց կտար, որ մեր ժողովուրդը չի ընդունում այդ նախապայմանները, հնարավորություն կտար ձևավորել լեգիտիմ իշխանություն, որի գլխին ով ուզում է կանգներ, ով ուզում է ընտրվեր, լիներ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը թե Վահան Հովհաննիսյանն, օրինակ, կկարողանար խոսել ժողովրդի անունից ու այդ բոլոր միջազգային ատյաններում ասեր. «Ոչ պարոնայք, իմ ժողովուրդը ինձ ընտրել է, որպեսզի ես այս փաստաթղթին՝ այս տեսքով, ոչ ասեմ»:


թող լինի զրույց...
Չուկ, նենց ես խոսում, ոնց որ քուչի բազարի մասին խոսես  :Smile:  Էնքան պրիմիտիվ ա Դաշնակների նման քայլի բացատրությունը... որ ուղղակի զարմանում եմ... դա գալիս է նրանից, որ դու իսկապես չես ճանաչում Դաշնակցություն ասվածը և ոչ միայն չես ճանաչում, այլ չես էլ հասկանում: Ինչևէ... մնա քո դիտակումներին, մեկ ա մի օր հիասթափվելու ես... էս օրը վկա:





> Փոքրիկ շտկում մտցնեմ:
> Գինոսյանն հիշեցի ով  է, հրաշալի արվեստագետ է: Բայց քաղաքական գործերում նրա խոսքը չեմ կարևորում: Մտավորական չեմ համարում, որովհետև իմ չափանիշներով մտավորականը նաև ժողովրդի կողքին կանգնող պիտի լինի, ինչը Գինոսյանը չի արել:


Ես հասկացա, երեևի նկատի ունես, որ չի մասնակցել ԼՏՊ-ի գործերին: Հա կամ երեևի չի գոռացել Լևոն Նախագահ, Սերժիկ Հեռացիր ...  :Smile:  Էդ ժամանակ ես կարդավել եմ իր համապատասխան հոդվածները... բայց ասեմ իմանաս... ու ուշադիր կարդա...
Գագիկ Գինոսյանը ժողովուրդի կողքին էր Արցախյան պատերազմի ժամանակ, նա Մահապարտների ջոկատի զինվորներից էր:
Գագիկ Գինոսյանը ժողովուրդի կողքին էր պատերազմից հետո, երբ նախագահը ԼՏՊ-ն էր, նա սկսեց ուսումնասիրել հայ ազգային պարը, որն արդեն իր մայրամուտն է ապրում, և այժմ նրա տիտականակ աշխատանքի շնորհիվ, կարելի է հուսալ, որ կփրկվի հայ ազգային պարը:
Գագիկ Գինոսյանը ժողովուրդի կողքին էր, նաև ԼՏՊ-ից հետո, (երբ վերջինս վայելում էր իր կուտակածը)  և ստեղծեց Կարին ազգագարական համությը և շարունակեց իր սկսած գործը:




> Սամվել Կարապետյանի աշխատանքը համարում եմ խիստ կարևոր, նրան համարում եմ պրոֆեսիոնալ: Բայց նույն պատճառներով մտավորական չեմ համարու:


Սամվել Կարապետյանն էլ չի գոռացել Լևոն նախագահ: Ժողովուրդի կողքին է ավելին, քան դու կարծում ես...  Ողբալի է քո մոտեցումը... Հաստատ իմացիր, նա չի մասնակցել միտինգներին, նա չի ցանկացել իշխանափոխություն, որովհետև ԼՏՊ ավելի գորշ գայլ է , քան ՍՍ-ն: Իսկ տա արդեն ուրիշ հարթության զրույց է... որ քո խելքի բանը չէ...



> Արմեն Այվազյանը ևս պրոֆեսիոնալ է, բայց իմ մոտ միշտ ասոցացվել է կամակատարի հետ, գուցե և սխալվում եմ:


Այո նա զրված է մտավորական կոչվելուց, քանզի չի մասնակցել ԼՏՊ-ի միտինգներին...
Հիմա պարզ ա , որ էս պահին ազգիս մասին մտահոգված կարկառուն դեմքերը մի սովորոական մտավորականի էլ չեն արժանացվոււմ... դա արդեն ապացուցում  Ձեր մոտեցումների սխալ լինելը...

----------


## Արիացի

> Արիացի ջան, Լեդին, Գռզոն ու Նիկոլը մտավորական համարվելու շանս չունեն... թեև Նիկոլը գուցե և ունի 
> Ես ունեմ մտավորականի իմ չափանիշները, թեև ընդհանրապես մտավորական հասկացությունն համարում եմ սովետահոտ ապուշություն: Ես հարգում եմ Գինոսյանի արվեստը, ես հարգում եմ Կարապետյանի աշխատանքը, բայց ես չեմ կարող Գինոսյանի լավ արվեստագետ լինելու պատճառով հիանալ նրա Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականը պահանջելու ջայլամային քաղաքականությամբ: Չեմ կարող Կարապետյանին համարել մտավորական, երբ ինքը ժողովրդի կողքին չի կանգնել:
> 
> Իսկ այ Մանարյան Երվանդին, օրինակ, մտավորական եմ համարում: Թեև նրա քաղաքականությունից հասկանալն եմ համարում վատը, նրա քաղաքան վերլուծություններին լուրջ չեմ վերաբերվում: Մտավորական եմ համարում Օտյանին ու էլի շատերին:
> 
> Իրավունք չունե՞մ ինքս իմ համար չափորոշիչներ սահմանել


Փաստորեն մի բան էլ լավ ա, որ էդ մարդկանց մտավորական չես համարում, քանի որ ըստ քեզ էդ հասկացությունը սովետահոտ ապուշություն ա: Դե լավ ա:

Մի բան շփոթում ես, Գինոսյանը չի պահանջել արտգործնախարարի հրաժարականը ու դաշնակների հետ էլ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: Նենց որ նա քաղաքականություն չի վարում, որ մի հատ էլ պարզես այն ջայլամային է, թե արծիվային:

----------


## Chuk

> Փաստորեն մի բան էլ լավ ա, որ էդ մարդկանց մտավորական չես համարում, քանի որ ըստ քեզ էդ հասկացությունը սովետահոտ ապուշություն ա: Դե լավ ա:
> 
> Մի բան շփոթում ես, Գինոսյանը չի պահանջել արտգործնախարարի հրաժարականը ու դաշնակների հետ էլ ընդհանրապես կապ չունի: Նենց որ նա քաղաքականություն չի վարում, որ մի հատ էլ պարզես այն ջայլամային է, թե արծիվային:


Ես տեղյակ չեմ, Գինոսյանը պահանջում է նրա հրաժարականը, թե ոչ, այդպիսի պնդում թեմայում արել է ՏուրոՋանը, ես էլ ընդունել եմ ի գիտություն  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> դա արդեն ապացուցում Ձեր մոտեցումների սխալ լինելը...


Դու "Ձեր"- ի տակ Չուկին ի նկատի ունես միայն? Չէ որ ինքը ասաց, որ ունի մտավորականի իր սեփական սուբյեկտիվ չափանիշնները...Օրինակ ես չգիտեմ թե  ով է ընդհանարպես Գինոսյանը, բայց դու պնդում ես որ իմ մոտեցումննները սխալ են: Հիմա ով է սխալը?

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ լավ քանի ստեղ եմ եկել գործերով, մի բան հարցնեմ էլի: Դաշնակները ի՞նչ են անում էս ցրտին կառավարության շենքի առաջ: Էսօր գնացի տուն ընդմիջման, հեռուստացույցով ասում էին եկեք չուրանանք միասին, թե եկեք չզիջենք միասին, եկեք և միացեք մեզ Հանրապետության Հրապարակում որ նախապայմանները չլինեն ինչ անեն ....
Իրանք նույն կառավարության կազմում չէի՞ն:
Չեմ հասկանում ոնց կարելի ա 100 տարուց ավել լինել էսքան անհեռատես: Բերել երիտթուրքերին, ասել «վա՜յ քո արա, սրան մեզ կոտորում են»: Գնալ մտնել Եվրոպայի հետևը, հետո ասել բահոոո, ջհուդ մհուդ կա ընդեղարենք ու փնովել մինչև այսօր: Գնալ մտնել Սերժի հետևը, հետո հրապարակում նախապայմանների դեմ սովադուլ անել, յանիմ գաղափարական ենք այ սփյուռքի արդար հայրենակիցներ, մեր ֆինանսները չկտրեք:

----------

Kuk (17.09.2009)

----------


## Հանուման

Իսկ ինչու՞ չկա «անտարբեր» տարբերակը։

----------


## Rammer

> Ժողովուրդ լավ քանի ստեղ եմ եկել գործերով, մի բան հարցնեմ էլի: Դաշնակները ի՞նչ են անում էս ցրտին կառավարության շենքի առաջ:


Բիզնես...

----------


## Chuk

> թող լինի զրույց...
> Չուկ, նենց ես խոսում, ոնց որ քուչի բազարի մասին խոսես  Էնքան պրիմիտիվ ա Դաշնակների նման քայլի բացատրությունը... որ ուղղակի զարմանում եմ... դա գալիս է նրանից, որ դու իսկապես չես ճանաչում Դաշնակցություն ասվածը և ոչ միայն չես ճանաչում, այլ չես էլ հասկանում: Ինչևէ... մնա քո դիտակումներին, մեկ ա մի օր հիասթափվելու ես... էս օրը վկա:


Տուրո ջան, ես, ինչպես և ակումբում շատերը, դաշնակցության գործունեությունն ուսումնասիրել ենք խորությամբ: Մասնավորապես ուսումնասիրել ենք նաև նրա ներկայիս վարչախմբի գործունեությունը ու այդ գործունեությունը կատարվել է քո աչքի առաջ: Ես ցավում եմ, որ չես նկատել, ես ցավում եմ, որ դու իմ տեսակետին հակադարձում ես այսպես, առանց որևէ միտքը հերքելու, հակառակ տեսակետը հիմնավորելու փորձի:

Այն, որ դաշնակցությունը պարբերաբար իշխանության մաս էր կազմում օգտվում կերակրատաշտից ու ընդդիմադիր կեցվածքի փորձ անում ամեն ընտրությունից առաջ, տեսել ենք բոլորս: Իսկ թե ինչու հիմա այդպիսի կեցվածք ընդունեց, շարադրեցի վերևում: Դա ձեռնտու է նախագահին՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանին: Հիշեցնեմ, որ իրենք էլ ընդունել որ Ղարաբաղյան խորհրդաժողովի ֆինանսավորման գործում անմասն չի Սարգսյանի եղբայր Սաշիկը: Այս ամենը պիտի որ մտորելու տեղիք տան:





> Ես հասկացա, երեևի նկատի ունես, որ չի մասնակցել ԼՏՊ-ի գործերին: Հա կամ երեևի չի գոռացել Լևոն Նախագահ, Սերժիկ Հեռացիր ...  Էդ ժամանակ ես կարդավել եմ իր համապատասխան հոդվածները... բայց ասեմ իմանաս... ու ուշադիր կարդա...
> Գագիկ Գինոսյանը ժողովուրդի կողքին էր Արցախյան պատերազմի ժամանակ, նա Մահապարտների ջոկատի զինվորներից էր:
> Գագիկ Գինոսյանը ժողովուրդի կողքին էր պատերազմից հետո, երբ նախագահը ԼՏՊ-ն էր, նա սկսեց ուսումնասիրել հայ ազգային պարը, որն արդեն իր մայրամուտն է ապրում, և այժմ նրա տիտականակ աշխատանքի շնորհիվ, կարելի է հուսալ, որ կփրկվի հայ ազգային պարը:
> Գագիկ Գինոսյանը ժողովուրդի կողքին էր, նաև ԼՏՊ-ից հետո, (երբ վերջինս վայելում էր իր կուտակածը)  և ստեղծեց Կարին ազգագարական համությը և շարունակեց իր սկսած գործը:


Ես չափազանց բարձր եմ գնահատում Գինոսյանի գործունեությունը: ՉԱՓԱԶԱՆՑ բարձր: Ու վերջին իրադարձությունների ֆոնին բարձր չեմ գնահատում նրա քաղաքացիական կեցվածքը: Այն ինչը անվանում ես Լևոն գոռալ, իրականում ժողովրդական շարժում էր: Ու ժողովրդի մեջ կային նաև Լևոնին չսիրողներ, այդ թվում օրինակ իմ չափանիշներով մտավորական Երվանդ Մանարյանը, ով, մեր՝ երիտասարդներիս հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ չթաքցրեց, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին չի սիրում:





> Սամվել Կարապետյանն էլ չի գոռացել Լևոն նախագահ: Ժողովուրդի կողքին է ավելին, քան դու կարծում ես...  Ողբալի է քո մոտեցումը... Հաստատ իմացիր, նա չի մասնակցել միտինգներին, նա չի ցանկացել իշխանափոխություն, որովհետև ԼՏՊ ավելի գորշ գայլ է , քան ՍՍ-ն: Իսկ տա արդեն ուրիշ հարթության զրույց է... որ քո խելքի բանը չէ...


Սամվել Կարապետյանը կարող է հազարումի պատճառաբանում բերել ժողովրդի կողքին չկանգնելու համար, բայց դա չի կարող նրա քաղաքացիական կեցվածքին իմ գնահատականները չհնչեցնելու պատճառ դառնալ:




> Այո նա զրված է մտավորական կոչվելուց, քանզի չի մասնակցել ԼՏՊ-ի միտինգներին...
> Հիմա պարզ ա , որ էս պահին ազգիս մասին մտահոգված կարկառուն դեմքերը մի սովորոական մտավորականի էլ չեն արժանացվոււմ... դա արդեն ապացուցում  Ձեր մոտեցումների սխալ լինելը...


Դիցուք իմ մոտեցումները սխալ են, սակայն մեկընդմիշտ հիշիր, որ ես իրավունք ունեմ իմ վերաբերմունքն ունենալու ու արտահայտելու նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրի մասին:

հ.գ. Արմեն Այվազյանին առանձնահատուկ չեմ հարգում, իր գործունեության մասին ունեցածս որոշակի ճիշտ է չճշտված, բայց բավական հավաստի տեղեկություննեից ելնելով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Դե գնացեք ՍՍ-ին հանելով զբաղվեք,* մի 10 հոգի էլ կմեռնի... կողքից Արցախում մի 5000 զոհ կտանք, ինչ իմանաս, թե բանը Սյունիք էլ չհասնի...
> *Կարևորը, որ կհասնեք Ձեր նպատակին... Նախագահը չի ծախի մեր երկիրը(Ինքներդ Ձեզ մի ծախեք օտարամոլությանը):* Ոմանց էլ ազգի հերոսի շքանշաններ կտանք... չնայած, որ թքած ունեն ազգի գոյության վրա... Կարևորը օլիգարխներից ազատվեք, ու հանգիստ ապրեք Ձեր տանը:


Բա չէ, քո նման կանգնեն նայեն ոնց ա երկիրն ու ցեղասպանությունը ծախում ու հլա մի հատ էլ աջակցեն չէ՞ … վաղը-մյուս-օր Զանգեզուրն էլ որ տա կաջակցես չէ՞, որ հանկարծ "հիմար թագավորիդ" տակը չփորես… դա ավելի վատ ա չէ՞…

Ինչի՞, վատ նպատակ ա՞ որ, չթողնեն որ երկիրը ծախե՞ն քո նման ինչ ա զոհ չլինի՞… դա կոչեր էիր գրում, ինչի շուրջ միանանք… մտավորականներին նամակ էիր գրում ու էսօր ասում ես "ասենք թե կախ տվի, բա որ կատուն գա ինձ վրա՞ " … հայրենասիրությունդ ուր մանց Տուրո ջան… Նժդեհը, Անդրանիկը, Ղարաբաղի ազատամարտիկները իրենց զոհեցին որ դու էսօր սենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ ծախես հետն էլ հայրենասիրական ճառեր ասե՞ս…

Քո դիրքորոշումը եթե մի բառով ասենք, դավաճանություն է

----------

murmushka (20.09.2009), Norton (17.09.2009), Տրիբուն (17.09.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե գնացեք ՍՍ-ին հանելով զբաղվեք, մի 10 հոգի էլ կմեռնի... կողքից Արցախում մի 5000 զոհ կտանք, ինչ իմանաս, թե բանը Սյունիք էլ չհասնի...
> Կարևորը, որ կհասնեք Ձեր նպատակին... Նախագահը չի ծախի մեր երկիրը(Ինքներդ Ձեզ մի ծախեք օտարամոլությանը): Ոմանց էլ ազգի հերոսի շքանշաններ կտանք... չնայած, որ թքած ունեն ազգի գոյության վրա... Կարևորը օլիգարխներից ազատվեք, ու հանգիստ ապրեք Ձեր տանը:


Ապեր, էսքան բան ասելուց հետո, մի բան առաջարկի էլի: Ինչ անենք ? Հացադուլ ? Թե բարձր գոռանք, թե ինչքան ենք սիրում մեր հայրենիքը ? Ձեռի հետ էլ դաշնակցական երգեր երգենք: Դրանից ինչ ա փոխվում ընկեր ջան: Էս պահին թէս երկրի քաղաքականություն անողը երկրի նախագահն ա - էտ մարդն էլ ձեր չհավանած արձանագրությունն ա ստորագրել, ու հեսա մի կես ամսից դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների արձանագրություն ա ստորագրելու: Ոնց եք դրա դեմ պայքարում ? Մի հատ կոնկրետ բան ասեք, իմանանք, մենք էլ պայքարեն:

----------

Kuk (17.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, էսքան բան ասելուց հետո, մի բան առաջարկի էլի: Ինչ անենք ? Հացադուլ ? Թե բարձր գոռանք, թե ինչքան ենք սիրում մեր հայրենիքը ? Ձեռի հետ էլ դաշնակցական երգեր երգենք: Դրանից ինչ ա փոխվում ընկեր ջան: Էս պահին թէս երկրի քաղաքականություն անողը երկրի նախագահն ա - էտ մարդն էլ ձեր չհավանած արձանագրությունն ա ստորագրել, ու հեսա մի կես ամսից դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների արձանագրություն ա ստորագրելու: Ոնց եք դրա դեմ պայքարում ? Մի հատ կոնկրետ բան ասեք, իմանանք, մենք էլ պայքարեն:


գնանք դաշնակների հետ էստաֆետով ծոմ պահենք… առավոտից մինչև կեսօր ես, հետո դու, հետո, Չուկը, հետո Էլմօն, Կուկը, ու տենց մինչև Էձիկը հրաժարվի… սրանից լա՞վ… Տուռօն էլ "ողբեր կգրի ի հայություն"

----------

Kuk (17.09.2009), Rammer (18.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Որպեսզի բռնած գործում կտրուկ փոփոխությոններ մտցնել, կարծում եմ, որ պետք է որևէ պատասխանատուի այդ գործում փոխել: Բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ Գլխավոր պատասխանատուն ՍՍ-ն է, բայց ցավոք ոչ բոլորն են հասկնաում, որ նրա հրաժարական պահանջելը նշանակում է ավելի վտանգի տակ դնել ազգային անվտագնությունը:
> Այդ իսկ պատճառով պահանջում են մյուս պատասխանատուի հրաժարականը, որպեզի միջազգային ասպարեզում արդարացվի կողմնորոշվածության փոփոխությունը: Սա այդքան բարդ է հասկանալ?


Իմ արև, կես ժամ է, փորձում եմ հասկանալ, փորձում եմ տրամաբանորեն, քաղաքական տեսանկյունից, դիվանագիտական, գեղագիտական, փիլիսոփայական, ռելյատիվիստական... մտնում եմ տասնմեկ չափանի տարածություն, մի քիչ ճեմում եմ, դուրս եմ գալիս... ու... չի՛ ստացվում :Huh: 
Փաստորեն մեր ազգային անվտանգությունը Սերժն է որ կա, հենց Սերժը հանկարծ ու Աստված մի արասցե հիվանդանա (թու՛, թու՛, թու՛, սատանայի ականջը խուլ), կամ խեղճ մարդու մտքով անցնի գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել կարիերան ու մի լավ հանգստանալ, ապա ֆիսդես, ազգովի գյաբռլամիշ ենք լինում: Տուր, իմիջայլոց էդ մեր սիրելի «ազգային անվտանգությունը» մինչև նախագահ դարձավ, մեր ազգի ներկայացուցիչներից մի 10 հոգու գյուլեցին, թե՞ էդ մարդկանց անվտանգությունը հաշիվ չէր, էդ վախտ լրջին չէինք տվել...

----------

Chuk (17.09.2009), Kuk (17.09.2009), Mephistopheles (18.09.2009), Norton (17.09.2009), Rammer (18.09.2009), Հայկօ (17.09.2009), Քամի (17.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը ՀՅԴ խմբակցության անունից որոշակի առումով անհամաձայնություն հայտնեց հրապարակված ցուցակի կապակցությամբ, ավելացնելով Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անունը, որը ըստ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի' պատասխանատվություն է կրում ոչ միայն մարտի 1-ի համար, այլ այն քաղաքական եւ սոցիալական դժգոհության, որի հիմքերը դրվել են հենց նախկին իշխանության տարիներին: «Մարտի 1-ը պետական հեղաշրջման եւ իշխանության զավթման փորձ է եղել»,-ասաց Հովհաննիսյանը եւ ավելացրեց, որ այդ փորձը կանխվել է ապիկար, անգրագետ եւ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ կերպով:


սրանից հետո եթե բոլոր դաշնակներն էլ սովից մեռնեն "հացադուլի" ժամանակ, ես մեկ է չեմ հավատա որ դրանք հայ են… այո հայ

----------


## Rammer

> սրանից հետո եթե բոլոր դաշնակներն էլ սովից մեռնեն "հացադուլի" ժամանակ, ես մեկ է չեմ հավատա որ դրանք հայ են… այո հայ


Էլի մինչև վերջ չկարողացան իրենց դերը տանել ու ժամանակից շուտ տրաքան. :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Բա չէ, քո նման կանգնեն նայեն ոնց ա երկիրն ու ցեղասպանությունը ծախում ու հլա մի հատ էլ աջակցեն չէ՞ … վաղը-մյուս-օր Զանգեզուրն էլ որ տա կաջակցես չէ՞, որ հանկարծ "հիմար թագավորիդ" տակը չփորես… դա ավելի վատ ա չէ՞…
> 
> Ինչի՞, վատ նպատակ ա՞ որ, չթողնեն որ երկիրը ծախե՞ն քո նման ինչ ա զոհ չլինի՞… դա կոչեր էիր գրում, ինչի շուրջ միանանք… մտավորականներին նամակ էիր գրում ու էսօր ասում ես "ասենք թե կախ տվի, բա որ կատուն գա ինձ վրա՞ " … հայրենասիրությունդ ուր մանց Տուրո ջան… Նժդեհը, Անդրանիկը, Ղարաբաղի ազատամարտիկները իրենց զոհեցին որ դու էսօր սենց հեշտ ու հանգիստ ծախես հետն էլ հայրենասիրական ճառեր ասե՞ս…
> 
> Քո դիրքորոշումը եթե մի բառով ասենք, դավաճանություն է


Ընգեր ջան... բազմիցս անրադարձել եմ քո մի շարք գրառումների... դու գոնե հայի անունից մի խոսա էլի... շատ եմ առիթ ունեցել կարդալ քո տեսակետները բազմաթիվ հարցերի շուրջ... դու արդեն բավականին հեռացել ես քո արմատներից, իսկ թե ես ինչ կանեմ, ոնց կանեմ. էդ իմ գործն է... իմ գործունեության որակումներով մի զբաղվիր...




> Իմ արև, կես ժամ է, փորձում եմ հասկանալ, փորձում եմ տրամաբանորեն, քաղաքական տեսանկյունից, դիվանագիտական, գեղագիտական, փիլիսոփայական, ռելյատիվիստական... մտնում եմ տասնմեկ չափանի տարածություն, մի քիչ ճեմում եմ, դուրս եմ գալիս... ու... չի՛ ստացվում
> Փաստորեն մեր ազգային անվտանգությունը Սերժն է որ կա, հենց Սերժը հանկարծ ու Աստված մի արասցե հիվանդանա (թու՛, թու՛, թու՛, սատանայի ականջը խուլ), կամ խեղճ մարդու մտքով անցնի գրողի ծոցն ուղարկել կարիերան ու մի լավ հանգստանալ, ապա ֆիսդես, ազգովի գյաբռլամիշ ենք լինում: Տուր, իմիջայլոց էդ մեր սիրելի «ազգային անվտանգությունը» մինչև նախագահ դարձավ, մեր ազգի ներկայացուցիչներից մի 10 հոգու գյուլեցին, թե՞ էդ մարդկանց անվտանգությունը հաշիվ չէր, էդ վախտ լրջին չէինք տվել...


Հա զարմանալու բան չկա, որ չես հասկանում... դրա համար ոչ մի տարածություն էլ պետք չի... մի քիչ սթափվել ա պետք....
Վախ թե ուշ ստիպված եք լինելու հիասթափվել դեռ շատ բաներից, ես դրանում համոզված եմ....



> Ապեր, էսքան բան ասելուց հետո, մի բան առաջարկի էլի: Ինչ անենք ? Հացադուլ ? Թե բարձր գոռանք, թե ինչքան ենք սիրում մեր հայրենիքը ? Ձեռի հետ էլ դաշնակցական երգեր երգենք: Դրանից ինչ ա փոխվում ընկեր ջան: Էս պահին թէս երկրի քաղաքականություն անողը երկրի նախագահն ա - էտ մարդն էլ ձեր չհավանած արձանագրությունն ա ստորագրել, ու հեսա մի կես ամսից դիվանագիտական հարաբերությունների արձանագրություն ա ստորագրելու: Ոնց եք դրա դեմ պայքարում ? Մի հատ կոնկրետ բան ասեք, իմանանք, մենք էլ պայքարեն:


Հլա որ կարող ես մասնակցել Դաշնակցության ստորագրահավաքին, եթե դեմ ես էդ պայմանագրին: Հետո կերևա, առայժմ կտրուկ գործողություններ պետք չեն...
Էդքան դժվար ա հասկանալ...
Ժողովուրդ մենք Հայաստանն եք... փոքր, խեղճ մի երկիր...
Մեր Հարևաններն են Ադերբեջանը, Թուրքին, Վրաստանը Իրանը:
Առաջինի հետ պատերազմի մեջ ենք... Երկրորդից դեռ վրեժ ունենք լուծելու, որը աշխարհի գերհզոր երկրներից է, երրոդը բոլորից ամենավատն է... չորրորդն էլ միակ հուսալի երկիրն է:
Աշխարհում կան 3 կամ 4 հզոր "կառույց",... թող լինի 3:
ԱՄՆ, Եվրոմիություն, Ռուսաստան... Առաջին երկուսը մինչ հիմա չեն դատապարտել մեր հանդեպ արված ցեղասպանությունը, ուրեմն նրանց վրա առավելապես հույս դնել չենք կարող, երրորդն էլ իր կենսագրությունում զբաղվում է մեզ քցելով... Մոտավորապես հասկանալի է չէ հիմա մեր դրությունը: *ՄԵՆՔ ՄԵՆԱԿ ԵՆՔ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ԱՇԽԱՐՀՈՒՄ:*
Իսկ Ձեր վարած գործունեությունը ոչ թե համախմբող է այլ պառակտող... որովհետև դուք ավելի շատ աջ ու ձախ փնովում եք...
Դաշնակցության ոչ մի հայտարարության մեջ ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չկա... դուք եք արտասովոր դարձել արդեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Հլա որ կարող ես մասնակցել Դաշնակցության ստորագրահավաքին, եթե դեմ ես էդ պայմանագրին: Հետո կերևա, առայժմ կտրուկ գործողություններ պետք չեն...
> Էդքան դժվար ա հասկանալ...


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ:
Դեռ ժամանակը չի:
Այ երբ որ պաշտոնապես կստորագրվի, որ ցեղասպանություն չի եղել, պաշտոնապես ԼՂ-ն կհամարվի ադրբեջանի մաս, էն ժամանակ կարելի է կտրուկ գործողություններ անել... ասենք երակ փրթել, ինքզինքս այրել, կամ էլ ինչ եմ խոսում, էլ ավելի կտրուկ գործողություններ, մասնավորապես ՀՅԴ կուսակցության նոր ողբի սկզբի հայտարարում: Չէ որ ՀՅԴ-ի մոտ ամենից լավ մշտապես ողբն է ստացվել:

----------

Kuk (18.09.2009), Mephistopheles (18.09.2009), Norton (18.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Հա զարմանալու բան չկա, որ չես հասկանում... դրա համար ոչ մի տարածություն էլ պետք չի... մի քիչ սթափվել ա պետք....
> Վախ թե ուշ ստիպված եք լինելու հիասթափվել դեռ շատ բաներից, ես դրանում համոզված եմ....


Հարգելիս, խոսքերից կարող եմ եզրակացնել, որ պայծառատես ես, առնվազն երեք ամիս ալկոհոլ չես օգտագործել, գտել ես ճշմարտության բանալին, ճշմարտության դռան բանալու ծակն էլ ես գտել, մնում է բոլորին զգաստացնես, որ դուռը բացելուց հետո հետույքային է լինելու, բոլորս նախապատրաստվենք ու թափով մտնենք ներս։ Իսկ դռան ետևում կանգնած է հիմար թագավորը, որին պետք է սատարել։ Թերևս եթե լուրջ պատասխան ես ակնկալում, ապա կխնդրեմ դատարկ ու առանց փաստարկների կոչերից, պայծառատեսական կանխատեսումներից  ու մարդկանց անհասկացողության մեջ մեղադրելուց զերծ մնալ։ 




> Մեր Հարևաններն են Ադերբեջանը, Թուրքին, Վրաստանը Իրանը:
> *Առաջինի հետ պատերազմի մեջ ենք... Երկրորդից դեռ վրեժ ունենք լուծելու, որը աշխարհի գերհզոր երկրներից է, երրոդը բոլորից ամենավատն է... չորրորդն էլ միակ հուսալի երկիրն է:*
> Աշխարհում կան 3 կամ 4 հզոր "կառույց",... թող լինի 3:
> ԱՄՆ, Եվրոմիություն, Ռուսաստան... Առաջին երկուսը մինչ հիմա չեն դատապարտել մեր հանդեպ արված ցեղասպանությունը, ուրեմն նրանց վրա առավելապես հույս դնել չենք կարող, երրորդն էլ իր կենսագրությունում զբաղվում է մեզ քցելով... Մոտավորապես հասկանալի է չէ հիմա մեր դրությունը: [B]ՄԵՆՔ ՄԵՆԱԿ ԵՆՔ ԱՄԲՈՂՋ ԱՇԽԱՐՀՈՒՄ:


Աշխարհագրությունից վատ չես։ Երկրորդ դեպքում պետությունները խառնում ես քուչի տղերքի հետ, որոնցից մեկը մյուսին ժամանակին մեր է քրֆել։ Վրաստանի պարագայում ցանկացել ես մի քաղաքական հատկանիշ ասել, ստացվել է «ամենավատը»  :Jpit:  Իրանն էլ չգիտես թե ինչով է հուսալի, վերջերս այնտեղ ընտրություններ էին, մոտավորապես Հայաստանի նման ստացվեց, այսինքն Հայաստանն էլ պակաս հուսալի չի։ Իսկ Իրանից վրեժ լուծելու չունե՞նք, ժամանակին պարսիկները ահագին մեզ կոտորել են, փղերով, բանով…




> Իսկ Ձեր վարած գործունեությունը ոչ թե համախմբող է այլ պառակտող... որովհետև դուք ավելի շատ աջ ու ձախ փնովում եք...
> Դաշնակցության ոչ մի հայտարարության մեջ ոչ մի արտասովոր բան չկա... դուք եք արտասովոր դարձել արդեն:


Դաշնակցությունն ինքը արտասովոր կուսակցություն է, արտասովոր է հետևյալով, 1. ընկեր Վահանի կարծիքով իրական ընդդիմությունը նա է, որի ակցիայի իրականացումը քաղաքապետարանը արգելում է, 2. արգելում է, բայց արգելող գործողություններ չի անում, 3. Իսկ ՀԱԿ–ի տասնյակ հանրահավանքերի արգելման մասին ընկեր Վահանը մոռանում է, 4. ընկեր Վահանը ընդհանրապես չի հիշում ժողովրդի մասին ու իրենց ընտրազանգվածի մասին, 5. Դաշնակցությունը աշխարհում առաջինը մտցրեց հերթափոխով հացադուլ ու նստացույց գաղափարը (պատենտավորել է պետք), 6. Դաշնակցությունը դեմ է Սերժի ծրագրին, բայց պահանջում է արտգործնախարարի հրաժարականը (սրա մասին որևէ օբյեկտիվ հիմնավորում չգտա քո գրածների մեջ) 7. Նախկինում էլի լիքը կլոունություններ, կոալիցիա մտնել դուրս գալ, ուրիշ տեղեր մտնել, դուրս գալ… Տեր–Պետրոսյանը այս կուսակցության գործունեությունը ոչ թե պիտի արգելեր, այլ այս կուսակցության լիդերներին վառեին հրապարակում, որպեսզի ցույց տային, թե ինչպիսին *Չ*պիտի լինեն կուսակցությունները։

----------

Mephistopheles (18.09.2009), Norton (18.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Ես որոշակի պատասխան տալիս եմ, այն Ձեր կողմից համարվում է հիմնավոր կամ չհիմնավորված:
Ես այստեղ ոչ մեկին ոչ մի բան ապացուցելու չունեմ... այն գործունեությունները, որոնք դուք հիմք ենք համարում փնովել, որը ի դեպ Ձեր մոտ միակ բանն է, որ արդեն մոտ  է կատարելությանը, ես որպես չեզոք անձ, Ձեզ ներկայացնում եմ իմ տեսակետները այդ հարցերի շուրջ: Դրանք երբեմն չեն հավակնում բացարձակ ճշմարտության, քանզի ես ոչ քաղաքագետ եմ, ոչ էլ շատ մի սիրում եմ էդ ամեն ինչը,... ես որպես սովորական հայ ,մտահոգված եմ ազգիս ճակատագրով: Դեմ եմ փնովումներին, քանզի այն բացասականից բացի, ոչ մի դրական հետևանք չի կարող ունենալ...

----------


## Chuk

> Դեմ եմ փնովումներին, քանզի այն բացասականից բացի, ոչ մի դրական հետևանք չի կարող ունենալ...


Տուրո Ջան, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ժամանակ կորցնե՞մ ու քո գրառումներից փնովումների մի ծաղկաբույլ սարքեմ, թե՞ այնուամենայնիվ ժամանակս ափսոս է:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Տուրո Ջան, ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ժամանակ կորցնե՞մ ու քո գրառումներից փնովումների մի ծաղկաբույլ սարքեմ, թե՞ այնուամենայնիվ ժամանակս ափսոս է:


Ժամանակդ ափսոս է... բայց ինձ էլ հետաքրքիր է, եթե երբեմն այդպիսի բան նկատում եք, ասեք, որ շտկեմ: 
Բայց հարցին քո մոտեցումը սխալ է կարծում եմ, այն բերում է փակուղային ելքի և անիմաստ նոր վիճաբանության, դու գրածիս հիմնական առանցքին ուշադրություն դարձրու:

----------


## Chuk

> Ժամանակդ ափսոս է... բայց ինձ էլ հետաքրքիր է, եթե երբեմն այդպիսի բան նկատում եք, ասեք, որ շտկեմ: 
> Բայց հարցին քո մոտեցումը սխալ է կարծում եմ, այն բերում է փակուղային ելքի և անիմաստ նոր վիճաբանության, դու գրածիս հիմնական առանցքին ուշադրություն դարձրու:


Իսկ իմ կարծիքով հենց հիմնական առանցքին եմ ուշադրություն դարձնում: Դու մեզ մեղադրում ես, որ մենք մենակ փնովում ենք զբաղվում: Մինչդեռ ես գտնում եմ, որ ոչ, *միայն* փնովումով դու՛ ես զբաղվում, իսկ մենք *նաև* փնովումով ենք զբաղվում  :Smile:

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Իսկ իմ կարծիքով հենց հիմնական առանցքին եմ ուշադրություն դարձնում: Դու մեզ մեղադրում ես, որ մենք մենակ փնովում ենք զբաղվում: Մինչդեռ ես գտնում եմ, որ ոչ, *միայն* փնովումով դու՛ ես զբաղվում, իսկ մենք *նաև* փնովումով ենք զբաղվում


Եթե էս վերջին գրառումը նկատի ունես, ես ասում էի, որ դա միակ բանն է, որ մոտ է կատարելության: Երևի տարբեր բաներ են դրանք:
Բայց այնուամենայնիվ: Մնա քո կարծիքին: Դրանից ճշմարտությունը չի տուժում:  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Մի քանի կոնֆլիկտային գրառումներ ջնջվել են, չափն անցնողները ստացել են տուգանային միավորներ: Փոխադարձ անբարյացակամության մթնոլորտի շարունակվելու դեպքում ստիպված կլինենք խստացնել պատժամիջոցները՝ ընդհուպ մինչև ժամանակավոր արգելափակում:*

----------

Chuk (18.09.2009), Mephistopheles (18.09.2009), Լեռնցի (18.09.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Վերջերս եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ կուսակցության մոդելը չի համապատասխանում հայ ազգային բնութագրին ու հայ հասարակության մեջ կուսակցություն կոչվածը բացասական բան է: Այս աշխատանքը կարդալուց հետո համոզվեցի.



> *Գարեգին Նժդեհ
> ԿՈՒՍԱԿՑԱՄՈԼՈՒԹԻՒՆ*
> _Կուսակցամոլը - դա թշնամին է իր ժողովրդի,
> բարեկամը` իր ժողովրդի թշնամիների:_
> 
> Չկայ աւելի մեծ չարիք, աւելի մեծ աղէտ ժողովրդի համար - մասնաւորապէս մեզ նման փոքրիկ ժողովրդի համար - քան կոյր կուսակցամոլութիւնը: Այդ տարամերժ ոգիի համար չկան բացարձակ ճշմարտութիւններ, նրա համար չկայ հասարակական շահ, պետական բարոյական: Նրա համար օտար է այն ամէնը, ինչ որ իր կուսակցութեան կնիքը չի կրում: Ինչ որ իր կուսակցութեան ծնունդը չէ - անընդունելի է եւ անհանդուրժելի: Ծափահարելի է միայն այն, ինչ որ բխում է իր կուսակցութիւնից: Կուսակցականօրէն կոյր այդ դժμախտ արարածի համար երկու անգամ երկու հաւասար է ամէն ինչի, միայն ոչ չորսի:
> Նմանը ե՛ւ տեսնում է ե՛ւ չի տեսնում, ե՛ւ հասկանում է եւ չի հասկանում:
> Սեւամորթին աւելի հեշտ է ճերմակցնել, քան սրան ընդունել տալ ամենապարզ ճշմարտութիւնը, օրինակ` համոզել թէ ամբողջութիւնը մեծ է, շատ է իր մի մասից:
> Կուսակցամոլութեան չար ոգին աստիճանաμար մթագնում է սրանց բանականութիւնը, կլանում խիղճը, եւ, վերջ ի վերջոյ, ի սպառ սպանելով այդ դժբախտի μարոյական կարողութիւնները, դարձնում է սրան բարոյական ապուշ:
> ...

----------

Ambrosine (18.09.2009), Լեռնցի (18.09.2009), Տատ (19.09.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վերջերս եկել եմ այն եզրակացության, որ կուսակցության մոդելը չի համապատասխանում հայ ազգային բնութագրին ու հայ հասարակության մեջ կուսակցություն կոչվածը բացասական բան է: Այս աշխատանքը կարդալուց հետո համոզվեցի.


Արիացի ջան, կուսակցությունը այդքան էլ վատ բան չէ, եթե շատ չէ: Ամեն դեպքում մոնիզմ զարգացող հասարակության մեջ հնարավոր չէ, որովհետև ի վերջո չի էլ զարգանա: Չենք կարող բոլորս միայն մեկ կամ երկու գաղափարի շուրջ համախմբվել: Ազգային, պետական հրատապ, առաջնային շահերից ելնելով համախմբվելը նկատի չունեմ: Օրինակ կարող են որոշակի խումբ մարդիկ կարծել, որ ավելի լավ է միապետական կարգերը, մյուսները՝ հանրապետական, ուրիշները՝ պառլամենտական... այսինքն՝ հիմքում կա գաղափար: Մեր երկրում՝ մեր ողջ պատմության ընթացքում, այլ է եղել: Մինչև հիմա էլ չեն ընբռնել կուսակցության էությունը: ՀՀ-ում դրանք տարբերվում են միայն առաջնորդների անուններով և առաջնորդվում են, բնականաբար, միայն անձնական շահերով: Այդքան բան: Այդ պատճաոով էլ Նժդեհը այսպես է արտահայտվել... դե էլ չասեմ, թե գլխավորապես որ կուսակցության պատճառով  :Blush:

----------


## karenmorm

> ԱԳՆ առջև ՀՅԴ հացադուլին, ըստ հայտարարվածի, մասնակցում են 24 դաշնակցականներ։ Հայտնի է, որ հացադուլի մասնակիցները պետք է մինչև հացադուլից դուրս գալը չբացակայեն տվյալ վայրից։ Բայց սեպտեմբերի 15-ի լույս 16-ի գիշերը, ժամը 05։30-ի սահմաններում, երբ Գագիկ Շամշյանն այցելել է Հանրապետության հրապարակ, նկատել է, որ ԱԳՆ-ի դիմաց հացադուլին մասնակցող 24 հոգուց ներկա էին միայն 8-10-ը, որոնք փաթաթված ծածկոցներով՝ քնած էին ԱԳՆ լուսամուտների տակ։ Իրենց ծառայողական ավտոմեքենայում քնած էին նաև այդ վայրում հսկողություն իրականացնող ոստիկանները։ Գագիկ Շամշյանի հարցին, թե որտե՞ղ է հացադուլավորների մի մասը, նրանցից մեկը, որն արթուն էր, պատասխանել է. «Տղերքը գնացել են տներով, շուտով կգան»։


 Մյուս օրվա հերքումը չմոռանաս տպել, իսկ սա Առավոտից որպես դեսերտ: ՇԱՄՇՅԱՆԻ ԳՈՐԾՈՎ 

ՀՀ վճռաբեկ դատարանի Քրեական գործերով պալատը սեպտեմբերի 16-ի որոշմամբ բեկանել է «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» եւ «Առավոտ» թերթերի ֆոտոթղթակից Գագիկ Շամշյանի նկատմամբ համաներում կիրառելու մասով քրեական վերաքննիչ դատարանի հուլիսի 15-ի որոշումը: Դատարանը մասնակիորեն բավարարել է քրեական վերաքննիչ դատարան ներկայացված ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի տեղակալ Արամ Թամազյանի բողոքը: Հիշեցնենք, որ Երեւանի Կենտրոն եւ Նորք-Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանի դատավճռով Գ. Շամշյանը մեղավոր էր ճանաչվել դատարանի հանդեպ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք դրսեւորելու համար եւ դատապարտվել 350 հազար դրամ տուգանքի, իսկ վերաքննիչ դատարանը որոշում էր կայացրել համաներում կիրառել եւ գործի վարույթը կարճել:

----------


## karenmorm

Աշքներտ Լուս ետ ԼՏՊ մանդրից յան ա տալիս հա՞
դե տենց ել պիտի լիներ, Հայ թուրքական բարեկամության մեծատաղանդ հիմնադիրն ու կառկառուն ճարտարապետը արանքը ճղումա, որ հանկարծ պապաները չջղայնանան, ու ԼՏՊ-ա-սեր հասարակությանը տեղեկացնեմ, որ կարաք միտինգի շորերը նաֆթալինի մեջ դնեք որ ցեց բան չընգնի դե մարդ ես կարողա Քոչոն ելի որոշի գա, ու Ըտեղ Տղեն  քյոռօղլու պես ելի կիյնի մեյդան, զբաղացնելու համար ժողովրդին երգով, պարով հետո մի 10-15 մարդ կնվիրաբերի հրեշին որ հրեշը իրա դոլյան էլ տա... ու տենց բաներ:
իսկ դուք շարունակեք հետևել մի մարդու, որ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը համարում ա կեղծ կետիգորիա

----------

Լեռնցի (20.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մյուս օրվա հերքումը չմոռանաս տպել, իսկ սա Առավոտից որպես դեսերտ: ՇԱՄՇՅԱՆԻ ԳՈՐԾՈՎ 
> 
> ՀՀ վճռաբեկ դատարանի Քրեական գործերով պալատը սեպտեմբերի 16-ի որոշմամբ բեկանել է «Չորրորդ իշխանություն» եւ «Առավոտ» թերթերի ֆոտոթղթակից Գագիկ Շամշյանի նկատմամբ համաներում կիրառելու մասով քրեական վերաքննիչ դատարանի հուլիսի 15-ի որոշումը: Դատարանը մասնակիորեն բավարարել է քրեական վերաքննիչ դատարան ներկայացված ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի տեղակալ Արամ Թամազյանի բողոքը: Հիշեցնենք, որ Երեւանի Կենտրոն եւ Նորք-Մարաշ համայնքների ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանի դատավճռով Գ. Շամշյանը մեղավոր էր ճանաչվել դատարանի հանդեպ անհարգալից վերաբերմունք դրսեւորելու համար եւ դատապարտվել 350 հազար դրամ տուգանքի, իսկ վերաքննիչ դատարանը որոշում էր կայացրել համաներում կիրառել եւ գործի վարույթը կարճել:


Ուղղակի հուշեմ Կարեն ջան, որ Շամշյանն ինքն էր բողոքել, որ իր դեմ համաներում է կիրառվել, դա համարելով անթույլատրելի թե՛ բարոյական, թե՛ իրավական տեսանկյունից: Նա ասել էր, որ իրեն համաներումը պետք չի, իսկ գործերը հասնելու են Եվրոդատարան:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է գիշերվան, ապա տարօրինակ զուգադիպությամբ այդ օրն արդարացումներ էին հնչում, որ իբր ուղղակի մի քանիսի հերթափոխը վերջացել է, գնացել են տուն: Մինչդեռ հաջորդ օրը Առավոտի մեջտեղ խաղացող խմբագիրը «հերքում» է տպում: Բայց դե...  :Wink: 




> Աշքներտ Լուս ետ ԼՏՊ մանդրից յան ա տալիս հա՞
> դե տենց ել պիտի լիներ, Հայ թուրքական բարեկամության մեծատաղանդ հիմնադիրն ու կառկառուն ճարտարապետը արանքը ճղումա, որ հանկարծ պապաները չջղայնանան, ու ԼՏՊ-ա-սեր հասարակությանը տեղեկացնեմ, որ կարաք միտինգի շորերը նաֆթալինի մեջ դնեք որ ցեց բան չընգնի դե մարդ ես կարողա Քոչոն ելի որոշի գա, ու Ըտեղ Տղեն  քյոռօղլու պես ելի կիյնի մեյդան, զբաղացնելու համար ժողովրդին երգով, պարով հետո մի 10-15 մարդ կնվիրաբերի հրեշին որ հրեշը իրա դոլյան էլ տա... ու տենց բաներ:
> իսկ դուք շարունակեք հետևել մի մարդու, որ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը համարում ա կեղծ կետիգորիա


Անշուշտ կշարունակեմ հետևել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, այլ ոչ թե «հայրենասիրությամբ զբաղվող» դաշնակցական պարագլուխներին ու ազգային արժեքները կեղծ կատեգորիա ՍԱՐՔՈՂ կուսակցությանը  :Smile: 

Ոչ թե այն կուսակցությանը, ով մեկ տարի առաջ հրաշալի իմանալով այս զարգացումների մասին շարունակում էր մինչև վերջին օրն օգտվել իշխանական կերակրատաշտից, իսկ հիմա իր շարքային ազնիվ անդամների (այդ թվում՝ քո)  նվիրական զգացումներն ու հայրենասիրությունը օգտագործելով, շփոթության մեջ գցելով ներկայացում է խաղում, պարում Սերժ Սարգսյանի սրնգի տակ, ձեր պայքարն ուղղորդում սխալ ու անիմաստ ուղղությամբ  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (19.09.2009), Norton (20.09.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> իսկ հիմա իր շարքային ազնիվ անդամների (այդ թվում՝ քո) նվիրական զգացումներն ու հայրենասիրությունը օգտագործելով, շփոթության մեջ գցելով ներկայացում է խաղում,


Նախ ասեմ որ Յուրաքանչյուր դաշնակցական լինի նախարար, բյուրոի անդամ, թե պատգամաոր՝ ի տարբերություն մյուս կուսակցությունների, նախ և առաջ շարքային անդամ ա ու ենթարկվում ա իր խմբի դիվանին, խմբապետի ղեկավարությամբ «ետ դժվար չի, կարաս վերցնես մեր կանոնագիրքն ու կարդաս» իսկ ես Արարատի մարզի մասիս կոմիտեի անդամն եմ ու հացադուլի առաջին խմբի մասնակիցը, ուր քո պատկերացրած շարքայինների թվում էր Արարատի նախկին Փոխ մարզպետը,  քաղաքաշինության նախկին փոխնախարարը, Գերագույն Մարմնի 2 անդամ, Երկիր Մեդիայի քաղաքական հաղորդումների տնօրեն Գեղամ Մանուկյանը, Դրոշակի խմբագիրնրից մեկը, Երկիր թերթի խմբագիրը, ձեր պատկերացմամբ մեզանից զզված ու էլ փող չուղարկող 5 սփյուռքահայեր ու ըտենց բաներ եղբայր, կարամ էսօրվա ցանկնել գրեմ բայց գրելուն երևի չես հավատա գնա ինքտ նայի, ու կտեսնես ասենք Առողջապահության նախկին նաղարարին, ու քեզ ծանոթ շատ հանրաճանաչ «շարքային» նախկին պաշտոնյաների:
Իսկ Քիօռօղլին վոտով գլխով քեզ լինի ախպերս ...

----------


## karenmorm

> Անշուշտ կշարունակեմ հետևել Տեր-Պետրոսյանին,


լավ մի հատ անկեղծ ասա դու ուզում ես որ ես պայմանագիրը ստորագրվի

----------


## karenmorm

Հայ-թուրքական նախաստորագրված փաստաթղթերի դեմ ՀՅ Դաշնակցության կազմակերպած բողոքի գործողությունների հանդեպ մի շարք քաղաքական ուժերի եւ լրատվամիջոցների վերաբերմունքը բացահայտում է մեր քաղաքական դաշտի բուն էությունը:
Բուն էությունը, որովհետեւ սա մի հիմնախնդիր է, որը պարտադրում է յուրաքանչյուրին ինքնադրսեւորվել` ելնելով սեփական արժեհամակարգից ու գաղափարախոսությունից:

Բնական է` հիշյալ փաստաթղթերի հանդեպ տարբեր ուժերի կարծիքներն ու մոտեցումները պետք է տարբեր լինեն: Սակայն ուշագրավն այն է, որ քաղաքական դաշտի հակոտնյա որոշ ուժերի ու նրանց տեսակետները սպասարկող լրատվամիջոցների մոտեցումներն ու մեկնաբանությունները Դաշնակցության կազմակերպած միջոցառումների նկատմամբ համընկնում են եւ փոխլրացնելով` հետապնդում միեւնույն նպատակը: Այն է` վարկաբեկել ու քարկոծել Դաշնակցության մոտեցումները կամ նենգափոխելով եւ խեղաթյուրելով` առնվազն նսեմացնել դրանց իմաստն ու կարեւորությունը:

Արմատական ընդդիմության գործիչների եւ նրանց տեսակետներն արտահայտող լրատվամիջոցների արձագանքների բնույթը եւ նպատակադրումները հստակ են. հանրության գիտակցության մեջ ամրագրել այն ընկալումը, թե միակ ընդդիմադիր ուժը ՀԱԿ-ն է, իսկ ընդդիմության միակ նպատակը` արագ իշխանափոխությունը: Այս դիտանկյունից` ցանկացած այլ գործընթաց նրանք համարում են հասարակության ուշադրությունն իրենցից եւ իրենց նպատակադրումից շեղելու քայլ եւ անհաշտ պայքար մղում դրա դեմ: Դրանով իսկ դրսեւորվում է այն իրողությունը, որ փաստորեն ազգային այս կարեւորագույն հարցի կապակցությամբ այսօրվա արմատական ընդդիմությունը իշխանության հետ գաղափարական հարթության վրա լուրջ տարաձայնություններ չունի:

Դաշնակցության դիրքորոշումները խեղաթյուրող եւ նենգափոխող ուժերը եւ նրանց տեսակետներն արտահայտող` հիմնականում իշխանական լրատվամիջոցները այլ բան են ասում: Նրանք փորձում են հանրությանը համոզել, թե Դաշնակցությունն ընդհանրապես դեմ է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանն ու սահմանի բացմանը: Սրանով փորձ է արվում hետին պլան մղել կամ անտեսել նախաստորագրված փաստաթղթերում առկա` Հայաստանի ու հայության շահերը վտանգող ձեւակերպումների, ըստ էության` մեզ պարտադրվող նախապայմանների հիմնախնդիրը, ինչով էլ պայմանավորված է ՀՅԴ կեցվածքը:

Ոչ պակաս վտանգավոր են այն ձեւակերպումները, որ դրսեւորվում են վերջին օրերին քաղաքական դաշտի մեկ այլ հատվածից: Այն է. Ցեղասպանության հետապնդման հարցը պետք է թողնել Սփյուռքին: Այս հարցում Հայաստանին պետական մակարդակով լոկ դիտորդի կարգավիճակում տեսնողները հրաժարվում են «Հայաստան-Արցախ-Սփյուռք միասնականություն», «հայկական աշխարհ» , «համաշխարհային ազգ» ձեւակերպումներից եւ իրականացնում ազգի մասնատման, տարբեր հատվածների հակադրման խիստ վտանգավոր քաղաքականություն:

Այս բոլոր մոտեցումները, փոխլրացնելով միմյանց, լուրջ սպառնալիք են մեր ազգային-պետական շահերի ու անվտանգության համար: 
Մենք կրկին կոչ ենք անում պատասխանատու բոլոր ուժերին, անհատներին, երիտասարդությանը. միավորվենք մեր ձեռքբերումներն ու ապագան վտանգող կեցվածքների ու քայլերի դեմ:

----------


## Kuk

> Հայ-թուրքական նախաստորագրված փաստաթղթերի դեմ ՀՅ Դաշնակցության կազմակերպած բողոքի գործողությունների հանդեպ մի շարք քաղաքական ուժերի եւ լրատվամիջոցների վերաբերմունքը բացահայտում է մեր քաղաքական դաշտի բուն էությունը:
> Բուն էությունը, որովհետեւ սա մի հիմնախնդիր է, որը պարտադրում է յուրաքանչյուրին ինքնադրսեւորվել` ելնելով սեփական արժեհամակարգից ու գաղափարախոսությունից:
> 
> Բնական է` հիշյալ փաստաթղթերի հանդեպ տարբեր ուժերի կարծիքներն ու մոտեցումները պետք է տարբեր լինեն: Սակայն ուշագրավն այն է, որ քաղաքական դաշտի հակոտնյա որոշ ուժերի ու նրանց տեսակետները սպասարկող լրատվամիջոցների մոտեցումներն ու մեկնաբանությունները Դաշնակցության կազմակերպած միջոցառումների նկատմամբ համընկնում են եւ փոխլրացնելով` հետապնդում միեւնույն նպատակը: Այն է` վարկաբեկել ու քարկոծել Դաշնակցության մոտեցումները կամ նենգափոխելով եւ խեղաթյուրելով` առնվազն նսեմացնել դրանց իմաստն ու կարեւորությունը:
> 
> Արմատական ընդդիմության գործիչների եւ նրանց տեսակետներն արտահայտող լրատվամիջոցների արձագանքների բնույթը եւ նպատակադրումները հստակ են. հանրության գիտակցության մեջ ամրագրել այն ընկալումը, թե միակ ընդդիմադիր ուժը ՀԱԿ-ն է, իսկ ընդդիմության միակ նպատակը` արագ իշխանափոխությունը: Այս դիտանկյունից` ցանկացած այլ գործընթաց նրանք համարում են հասարակության ուշադրությունն իրենցից եւ իրենց նպատակադրումից շեղելու քայլ եւ անհաշտ պայքար մղում դրա դեմ: Դրանով իսկ դրսեւորվում է այն իրողությունը, որ փաստորեն ազգային այս կարեւորագույն հարցի կապակցությամբ այսօրվա արմատական ընդդիմությունը իշխանության հետ գաղափարական հարթության վրա լուրջ տարաձայնություններ չունի:
> 
> Դաշնակցության դիրքորոշումները խեղաթյուրող եւ նենգափոխող ուժերը եւ նրանց տեսակետներն արտահայտող` հիմնականում իշխանական լրատվամիջոցները այլ բան են ասում: Նրանք փորձում են հանրությանը համոզել, թե Դաշնակցությունն ընդհանրապես դեմ է հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանն ու սահմանի բացմանը: Սրանով փորձ է արվում hետին պլան մղել կամ անտեսել նախաստորագրված փաստաթղթերում առկա` Հայաստանի ու հայության շահերը վտանգող ձեւակերպումների, ըստ էության` մեզ պարտադրվող նախապայմանների հիմնախնդիրը, ինչով էլ պայմանավորված է ՀՅԴ կեցվածքը:
> 
> ...


*Աղբյուր*

----------

Mephistopheles (19.09.2009), Հայկօ (20.09.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> լավ մի հատ անկեղծ ասա դու ուզում ես որ ես պայմանագիրը ստորագրվի


Նախորդ գրառումդ էմոցիոնալ էր, անդրադառնալու կարիք չեմ տեսնում:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է այս փաստաթղթերին, ապա ասեմ, որ ոչ, դրանք ինձ չեն գոհացնում: Բայց ես ձևական Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականի փոխարեն շատ ավելի լուրջ քայլի եմ գնացել, կարդա այստեղ: Միայն հավելեմ, որ այսօր առիթ էր, ու երեք շիշ գարեջուր եմ խմել  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (20.09.2009), Քամի (20.09.2009)

----------


## karenmorm

> Բայց ես ձևական Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականի փոխարեն շատ ավելի լուրջ քայլի եմ գնացել,


Լուրջ քայլերը եթե ստեղ ես անում ուրեմն հաստատ կորած ենք

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լուրջ քայլերը եթե ստեղ ես անում ուրեմն հաստատ կորած ենք


Կարեն ջան, բա դու ինչու՞ հացադուլի չես: Ես Կառավարության շենքի դիմաց կարծես թե նոթբուկ չեմ նկատել:

----------

Մարկիզ (20.09.2009), Քամի (20.09.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման անրջության վերածող վերջին 2 գրառումները տուգանվել և ջնջվել են: Խնդրում եմ տեղեկացման համակարգով օգնեք կարգի բերել այս թեման, եթե դրա կարիքը կա: Ամբողջ քննարկումների շղթան տեխնիկական պատճառներով ուսումնասիրված չի:*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լուրջ քայլերը եթե ստեղ ես անում ուրեմն հաստատ կորած ենք


բա ո՞րն է, հերթով ծոմ պահելը՞, թե՞ Էձիկի հրաժարականը… չես տեսնու՞մ որ Սերժն ու ռեժիմը ուղղակի կայֆ են ստանում ձեր "հացադուլից" … հացադուլը ինքնազոհությամբ բողոք արտահայտելն է որն ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ է դառնում երբ հացադուլավորների առողջությունը գնալով վատանում է, որն է ստիպում ուշադրության արժանանալ (դա կարող է լինել ընդհուպ մինչև մահ) … հիմա դու խելոք տղա ես ու կհասկանաս որ ձեր էդ հերթափոխային ծոմը ոչ մեկի լամպուչկին չի… կարաս 1000 տարի էլ հացադուլ անես ոչ ոք էլ վրեդ չի նայի, առավել ևս քաղաքական զիջումների գնա… սրանից ինչ է բխում՝ որ "հացադուլը" ֆռթոն է, իրենք  էլ (ձեր կուսակցական ընկերները) շատ լավ գիտեն որ սա ձևական բնույթ է կրում… ուղղակի պտի անեն… էս ձևով իրենք բացարձակապես ոչ մի ազդեցություն չեն կարող ունենալ քաղաքական ընթացքի վրա… էս ձևով իշխանության վրա ճնշում չկա, դրա համար էլ իշխանությունները ոչ մի բանով չեն խանգարում… Կարեն, որ ստորագրեն ի՞նչ պիտի անեք… կարող ա՞ հանկարծ իսկականից հացադուլ սկսեք…

ապեր դաշնակները քաղաքական ուժ չեն, վաղուց արդեն… ձեզ կարաք խաբեք, բայց մեզ պետք չի

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարեն ջան, բա դու ինչու՞ հացադուլի չես: Ես Կառավարության շենքի դիմաց կարծես թե նոթբուկ չեմ նկատել:


ապեր, ինքն իրա 48 ժամ ծոմը պահել ա… դրանից ավել էլ ի՞նչ պտի աներ, կարող ա՞ մի հատ էլ սոված մնար…

գիտես չէ՞… որ 48 ժամ հաց չես ուտում ռեժիմը մի անգամից հանձնվում ա ու չի ստորագրում… իրանք միշտ էլ տենց են արել

----------


## Տատ

> չես տեսնու՞մ որ Սերժն ու ռեժիմը ուղղակի կայֆ են ստանում ձեր "հացադուլից" …


Ինչպես Հյուսիսային պողոտայից ստացա՞ն:


> հացադուլը ինքնազոհությամբ բողոք արտահայտելն է որն ավելի էֆֆեկտիվ է դառնում երբ հացադուլավորների առողջությունը գնալով վատանում է, որն է ստիպում ուշադրության արժանանալ (դա կարող է լինել ընդհուպ մինչև մահ) …


Այնտեղ էլ կարծեմ ոչ ոք չմահացավ, չէ որ մարդասեր ղեկավարները ժամանակին ետ կանչեցին մարդկանց: Իսկ այս դեպքում կանխատեսում են, նխօրոք չեն առաջարկում մեռնել:

Չեմ ընդունում հացադուլ-մացադուլ ընդհանրապես, ցուցադրական, դատարկ, խղճահարության կոչող քայլ:

Ի միջի այլոց, դու Մեֆիստո, խորհուրդ էիր տալիս, որ ընկեր Տարբերները հացադուլ անեն, մի քիչ նիհարեն...Մեկն էլ կա, որ փոր ա գցել, ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍմէն, դիետ չես առաջարկի՞:

----------


## Norton

> Ինչպես Հյուսիսային պողոտայից ստացա՞ն:


Տատ հյուսիայինում ու այստեղ տարբեր խնդիրներ էն լուծվում: Ինչպես շատ անգամներ գրվելա, Սերժին նույնսիկ այս իմմիտացիան պետքա, որ երկրում դժվարություններ կան, իսկ հյուսիսայի հավաքված մարդկանցից իրենք շատ էին վախում:



> Ի միջի այլոց, դու Մեֆիստո, խորհուրդ էիր տալիս, որ ընկեր Տարբերները հացադուլ անեն, մի քիչ նիհարեն...Մեկն էլ կա, որ փոր ա գցել, ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍմէն, դիետ չես առաջարկի՞:


Տատ կարծեմ Կոնգրեսը հացադուլ չի հայտարարել, այն էլ 48 ժամով, այն էլ այն պայմանով որ պերերիվ գնաս:
Երբ, Կոնգրեսը ի տարբերություն հրապարակում նստած "մուչենիկների" իրական պայքարա տանում , այլ ոչ ձևական , պազի շոֆեր սաշիկը վկա:
Երբ Կոնգրեսը կսկսի սաշիկի կողմից ֆինանսավորվող թատրոն բեմադրել, այտեղ էլ կգաս դիետաներից կխոսաս: :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ հյուսիայինում ու այստեղ տարբեր խնդիրներ էն լուծվում:


Հետո ինչ: Մեթոդը նույնն էր


> Տատ կարծեմ Կոնգրեսը հացադուլ չի հայտարարել, այն էլ 48 ժամով, այն էլ այն պայմանով որ պերերիվ գնաս:


Բայց Լևոնն էլ Հայկօի նման ստրոյնիյ տղա չէ:




> Երբ Կոնգրեսը կսկսի սաշիկի կողմից ֆինանսավորվող թատրոն բեմադրել, այտեղ էլ կգաս դիետաներից կխոսաս:


Իսկ ու՞ կողմից ֆինանասավորվածը կարելի է հիմա արդեն դիտել: Ասա էլի




> այլ ոչ ձևական , պազի շոֆեր սաշիկը վկա:


 :LOL: Ես չեմ ասում, որ դաշնակները իրական կամ էֆֆեկտիվ պայքար են տանում, մանավանդ ՝ այս մեթոդներով:Բայց ինձ սկսում է թվալ, որ այդ երկուսը մի շարք հարգերում նման են մտածում, վերջին ստորագրություններից ոչ մեկն էլ գոհ չէ: Ու փոխանակ իրար քլնգելը, կարելի էր մտածել միավորվելու մասին:

----------


## Norton

> Հետո ինչ: Մեթոդը նույնն էր


Նույնը չէր, հետո շատ մեծ տարբերություն կա ինչ խնդիր է լուծում, դաշնակների դեպքում ոչ մի, կոնգրեսի դեպքում շատ բան էր լուծում:



> Բայց Լևոնն էլ Հայկօի նման ստրոյնիյ տղա չէ:


Հա՞ որ, ինձ թվումա նորմալա: 
Տատ շեղվում էս, դածնակ ղեկավարություննա չէ հացդուլ հայտարարել, բա իրենք ու՞ր էն նստած չէն, մի գուցե իշխանության կերակրատաշտից օգտվելու հետևանքով հավաքված յուղերը մի քիչ հալեն:



> Ես չեմ ասում, որ դաշնակները իրական կամ էֆֆեկտիվ պայքար են տանում, մանավանդ ՝ այս մեթոդներով:Բայց ինձ սկսում է թվալ, որ այդ երկուսը մի շարք հարգերում նման են մտածում, վերջին ստորագրություններից ոչ մեկն էլ գոհ չէ: Ու փոխանակ իրար քլնգելը, կարելի էր մտածել միավորվելու մասին:


դե , եթե դու էլ էս համարում թատրոն, խնդիրն ինչումա:
Կոնգրեսը դեռևս հուլիսի 2-ին դաշնակներին ու ժառանգությանը առաջարկելա միավորվել կամ քննարկել միասնական հանդես գալու տարբերակները, որը ի դեպ մնացել է անարձագանք: Կոնգրեսը նաև նշել է, որ հանրահավաքի ժամանակ հարթակը ազատ է բոլոր քաղաքական ուժերի համար, ովքեր կուզեն ելույթ ունենալ, էլի արձագանք չկա: Ինչու՞,  այ դա արդեն ինքդ մտածիր:

----------


## Տատ

> Ինչու՞,  այ դա արդեն ինքդ մտածիր:


Իսկ ինչու Գանդիին (ուրիշ ակտուալ թեմայից հիշեցի) լսում ու հետևում էր ամբողջ միլլիարդանոց ժաղավուրդը, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ին՝ ոչ:
Գուցե լավ չեն ասում...անհասկանալի կամ անընդունելի

----------


## Norton

> Իսկ ինչու Գանդիին (ուրիշ ակտուալ թեմայից հիշեցի) լսում ու հետևում էր ամբողջ միլլիարդանոց ժաղավուրդը, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ին՝ ոչ:


Իսկ Գանդին իր նպատակնի հասավ մի քանի տասնյակ տարում, իսկ հիմա դեռ երկու տարիա անցել համբերի :Wink:  կարծում եմ, որ Գանդին Հայաստանում լիներ նույն ճակատագիրն կարժանանար, բա թե գիտեք Գանդին մեր սրդով չէ, ինչխ կեղնի միավորվենք, մեզիգ ուրիշ մեգն է պետք: :Cool: 



> Գուցե լավ չեն ասում...անհասկանալի կամ անընդունելի


Տատ ջան գուցեն, որնա պարզ ու կոնկրետ հայտարարել էն առանց երկիմաստ բառեր օգտագործելու , ի դեպ վերջին հանրահավաքին ևս կոչ հնչեցվեց, որը սույն "ահավոր ազգային" ուժերի կողմից նորից կանտեսվի համոզված եմ:
Մի հատ երգ կա է, սենց բառեր կա "խնամիս ու ես", լրիվ դաշնակների մասինա: :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան գուցեն, որնա պարզ ու կոնկրետ


Գանդին չի ասել, հիմարներ, անխելքներ, դավաճաններ, եկեք ինձ լսեք ու միացեք:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչպես Հյուսիսային պողոտայից ստացա՞ն:


Տատ ջան, ամեն հանահավաքին Երևան հասնելը շրջաններից տառացիորեն անհնար է դառնում, մարդիկ աշխատանքի չեն կարողանում գալ, հիվանդների հարազատներն էլ իրենց հիվանդին չեն կարողանում այցելել… ու դրանից բխող այլ հետևանքներով, էլ չեմ ասում որ երթերի ժամանակ տեղերքը երբեմն դուբինկի հարվածներ ու հայհոյանքներ են ուտում, իսկ դաշնակներին ընդամենը խնդրեցին որ մուտքից մի քիչ էն կողմ նստեն… հիմա ջոգում ե՞ս կայֆը… ու եթե մի քիչ էլ հեռու գնանք պտի ասենք որ "Երկիր Մեդիան" դեռ եթերում է, ծաղկում ու բարգավաճում է, իսկ սա արդեն "կոկայինի կայֆ ա" 



> Այնտեղ էլ կարծեմ ոչ ոք չմահացավ, չէ որ մարդասեր ղեկավարները ժամանակին ետ կանչեցին մարդկանց: Իսկ այս դեպքում կանխատեսում են, նխօրոք չեն առաջարկում մեռնել:


Տատ, մեռնելը պարտադիր պայման չի հացադուլի համար… պարտադիր պայմանը այն է որ ով սկսում է մինչև վերջ պիտի գնա, այլ ոչ թե հերթափոխով նստեն… դրան դիետա են ասում… 




> Ի միջի այլոց, դու Մեֆիստո, խորհուրդ էիր տալիս, որ ընկեր Տարբերները հացադուլ անեն, մի քիչ նիհարեն...Մեկն էլ կա, որ փոր ա գցել, ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍմէն, դիետ չես առաջարկի՞:


հա Ես ասել էի *հացադուլ*, ոչ թե դիետա… իրանք դիետա են պահում

Կոնգրեսմենին մեծ հաճույքով կտայի եթե նա էլ դաշնակների նման կեղծ պայքարի դուրս եկած լիներ, հանրահավաք անելու հնարավորություն չունենար (համարձակություն ու հետևորդներ), սաշիկ/սերժիկի խնամին լիներ… բայց դե Կոնգրեսմենը իր ձևերը ունի պայքարելու ու բացի դրանից նրանք հացադուլը "դիետա" չեն հասկանում դաշնակի պես ու դրանից կարող ա հիվանդանոց ընկնեն, իսկ ես, քեզ պես հացադուլը պայքարի միջոց չեմ համարում դրա համար էլ էդ խորհուրդը Կոնգրեսմենին չեմ կարող տալ…OK՞

Իրա փորի մասին, Տատ ջան, էդքան մի մտածի… էս 11 տարվա թալանը այդտեղ չի… դու լավ գիտես որտեղ ա…

----------

Norton (22.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գանդին չի ասել, հիմարներ, անխելքներ, դավաճաններ, եկեք ինձ լսեք ու միացեք:


Լևոնն էլ տենց բան չի ասել… նա ասել է, որ *միավորվեն*, ոչ թե "իրեն" միանան, իսկ վերջում ամենաշատ քաղաքական ուժերն ու ժողովուրդը շարժման կողքին է եղել ու էն ժամանակ նա ասեց, որ եթե *մեզ*  չմիանաք ուրեմն դավաճան եք… ու հենց տենց էլ եղավ ու տենց էլ կա… ով չմիացավ (դաշնակ, օեկ, դոդ, վազգեն, պարույր, դհոլ ու էլի մի ավտոբուս մարդ/քաղաքական ուժ) էսօր, մեր "նախագահի" լեզվով ասած, կամ սերժի տակն են կամ էլ նրա հաճախորդն են  ու միաձայն էս դավաճանական պայմանագրերի գովքն են անում… կարող ա՞ տենց չի Տատ…

Հ.Գ. Տատ, ինչի՞ ես "ոչ ճիշտ" մեկնաբանություններ տարածում ու փաստերն աղավաղում…

----------

Norton (22.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Լևոնն էլ տենց բան չի ասել…


ՕՔ: Ուրեմն շուտով զանգվածները կգնան նրա հետևից, նրանք էլ , որոնք հիմա դավաճան-դավաճան նստած են, այսինքն՝ բոլորը: 
Ես կարևոր հարց ունեմ հարցազրույցումս,  :Blush: , թող մի հատ դա մտածեմ, հետո վերադառնալու եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՕՔ: Ուրեմն շուտով զանգվածները կգնան նրա հետևից, նրանք էլ , որոնք հիմա դավաճան-դավաճան նստած են, այսինքն՝ բոլորը: 
> Ես կարևոր հարց ունեմ հարցազրույցումս, , թող մի հատ դա մտածեմ, հետո վերադառնալու եմ:


Տատ you're missing the point… էսօր հարցն արդեն միայն սահմանադրական կարգերը վերականգնելը չէ, որը զուտ ներքին քաղաքական խնդիր է, այլ շատ ավելի գլոբալ ազգային… Մենք այսօր ունենք ներքին ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահի հետ միասին նաև Ղարաբաղի և հայ-թուրքական (ցեղասպանության ճանաչման ձախողման) խնդիր/պրոբլեմ որն այս հանցագործ ռեժիմի հետևանք է… ու Լևոնը էսօր ոչ թե կոչ է անում որ իրեն միանան ու "Սերժին տապալեն" , այլ ոտքի կանգնեն ու Սերժից հաշիվ պահանջեն ընթացող իրոք կործանարար քաղաքականության համար… ինքն ավելի լավ ա ասել



> ……Փաստ է, որ Կոնգրեսը Հայաստանի միակ քաղաքական կազմակերպությունն է, որ հստակորեն դրել եւ հետեւողականորեն հետապնդում է Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի եւ արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ու նախագահական ընտրությունների անցկացման պահանջը: Ուրիշ ոչ ոք առայժմ նման պահանջով հանդես չի եկել: Դա ինչ-որ կերպ կարելի էր հասկանալ, քանի դեռ իշխանափոխությունը դիտվում էր սոսկ որպես սահմանադրական կարգի վերականգնմանն ուղղված ներքաղաքական խնդիր, որի հետ շատերը կարող էին չհամաձայնել, բայց բոլորովին անհասկանալի է այն պարագայում, երբ ակնհայտորեն դրանից է կախված Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի բախտը: 
> 
> Ուրեմն, մնում է եզրակացնել, որ ո՛չ ժողովրդավարությունը, ո՛չ էլ Ղարաբաղը մնացյալ քաղաքական ուժերին պետք չեն: Ընդ որում, պետք չեն ոչ միայն իշխանական կոալիցիայի մաս կազմող կուսակցություններին, այլեւ համակարգի բարիքներից օգտվող գրպանային քաղաքական կազմակերպություններին, քրեաօլիգարխիկ տնտեսական վերնախավին, հայրենասիրությամբ զբաղվող նոմենկլատուրային մտավորականությանը, գիտությունների ակադեմիայի նախագահությանն ու ակադեմիական ինստիտուտների տնօրեններին, պետական բուհերի ռեկտորներին, ինչպես նաեւ բազմաթիվ լրագրողների ու քաղաքագետների: Ես չեմ ուզում անուններ տալ. դրանք հայտնի են բոլորիդ: Ո՞ւր են այդ մարդիկ, ինչո՞ւ են լռում, ինչո՞ւ աղաղակ չեն բարձրացնում (ինչո՞ւ, օրինակ, այս պահին հարթակում չեն Զորի Բալայանը եւ Սոս Սարգսյանը): Եթե նրանց իսկապես մտահոգում է Ղարաբաղի ապագան, ապա ի՞նչն է խանգարում, որ մի անգամ էլ իրենք փողոց դուրս գան, վրաններ խփեն, շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ ու երթեր կազմակերպեն, բանտեր ընկնեն, կանգնեն Հայոց փառապանծ բանակի ու Ղարաբաղից բերված զորքերի արձակած գնդակների առջեւ: Թե՞ կարծում են, որ զրկանքներն ու զոհողություններն ուրիշների բաժինն են, իսկ իրենք կոչված են միայն հայրենասիրություն խաղալու եւ փափուկ կյանք վայելելու: ………ԼՏՊ 18.09.09


եթե ստեղից ինչ որ բանի հետ համաձայն չես ասա Տատ ջան…

Հ.Գ. ես լևոնպաշտ/լևոնամոլ չեմ, բայց էսօր ես նրանից բացի ուրիշ քաղաքական գործիչ չեմ տեսնում, որ քաղաքական միտք արտահայտի ու պոտենտ ուժ ներկայացնի իրենից… էս ա մեր ունեցած ամենալավը, իրան էլ սատարելու եմ… ավելի լավը կգա, լավին կսատարեմ … մեղքը մենակ լիդերներինը չի, մերն էլ ա

----------


## dvgray

ես համաձայն չեմ, որ Զորի Բալայանը 



> կոչված են միայն հայրենասիրություն խաղալու եւ փափուկ կյանք վայելելու:


ինքը ոչ թե խաղում է, այլ բիզնես է անում հայրենասիրության վար ու փափուկ կյանք վայելում: 
բայց ոնց որ թե գլխավոր պանթուրքիստ բացահայտողի բիզնես  պռաեկտը փոխվել է: շուտվանից ռուսներին պանթյուքիզմից զգուշանալու դասեր չի տվել  :LOL:

----------


## dvgray

> Հ.Գ. ես լևոնպաշտ/լևոնամոլ չեմ, բայց էսօր ես նրանից բացի ուրիշ քաղաքական գործիչ չեմ տեսնում, որ քաղաքական միտք արտահայտի ու պոտենտ ուժ ներկայացնի իրենից…


իսկ ինչ՞ կարծիքի ես Օբամայի մասին: կարծում եմ նա պոտենտ եղել է գոնե էս վերջերս: թէ՞ են երկու աղջկեքը իրանը չեն  :Xeloq:

----------

davidus (22.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> եթե ստեղից ինչ որ բանի հետ համաձայն չես ասա Տատ ջան…


Օ՜, շատ գեղեցիկ է գրված: 

Լևոնը պռոֆեսսիոնալ կերպով է գործում իհարկե: Խելոք մարդ է, չեմ վիճում, դոկտոր: Թեմայից դուրս չմնալով՝ տարբերությունը ֆինանսավորման մեջ է: Դաշնակներին գոնե հայ Սփյուռքն է փող տալիս, իսկ նրան՝ ո՞վ: Ու՞մ դուդուկի համար է այդ գեղեցկությունը:
Միայն չասես՝ հայ ժողովրդի:




> վրաններ խփեն, շուրջօրյա հանրահավաքներ ու երթեր կազմակերպեն, բանտեր ընկնեն, կանգնեն Հայոց փառապանծ բանակի ու Ղարաբաղից բերված զորքերի արձակած գնդակների առջեւ:


Այս մասի պաթոսից վերջին ատամներս թափվեցին:

----------

davidus (22.09.2009), Արիացի (22.09.2009)

----------


## Norton

> ՀՅԴ հայտարարած ակցիայի` հացադուլ-նստացույցի 7 օրերին որեւէ պետական պաշտոնյա չի մոտեցել դաշնակցականներին: Հացադուլավորներով չեն հետաքրքրվել նաեւ «Շտապօգնության» բժիշկները:


Հետաքրքիրա խի՞ պտի հետաքրքրվեին, 2 օրում դեռ պատմության մեջ սովից մահվան առավել ևս ուշագնացության դեպքեր չեն գրանցվել:



> «Եթե պայքարի այս ձեւը արդյունք չտա, մենք գիտենք նաեւ այլ ձեւեր, այդ դեպքում կմտածենք այլ միջոցների դիմելու մասին»:


Ըհըն աչքիս Թուրքիայի դրոշ էն վառելու ու վճռականորեն պահանջելու գյուղնախարարի հրաժարականը: :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Օ՜, շատ գեղեցիկ է գրված: 
> 
> Լևոնը պռոֆեսսիոնալ կերպով է գործում իհարկե: Խելոք մարդ է, չեմ վիճում, դոկտոր: Թեմայից դուրս չմնալով՝ տարբերությունը ֆինանսավորման մեջ է: Դաշնակներին գոնե հայ Սփյուռքն է փող տալիս, իսկ նրան՝ ո՞վ: Ու՞մ դուդուկի համար է այդ գեղեցկությունը:
> Միայն չասես՝ հայ ժողովրդի:
> 
> Այս մասի պաթոսից վերջին ատամներս թափվեցին:


Իսկ քեզ ո՞վ ա ասում որ դաշնակներին հայ սփյուռքն ա ֆինանասավորում… քո կարծիքով Հայ սփյուռքում էդքան հարուստ ու անխելք մարդիկ կան որ դրանց ֆինանսավորե՞ն… բոլոր երկրներն էլ վտարանդի կուսակցություն/կառավարություններին ֆինանսներ են հատկացնում ու վճարում համագործակցության և որոշակի ծառայությունների համար (համենայն դեպս ԱՄՆ-ը ունի էդպիսի ծրագիր ու վստահ եմ եվրոպական մյուս երկրներն էլ ունեն)… իսկ քանի դեռ չես ասել թե Լևոնը ում դուդուկի տակ է պարում, ես կասեմ ու կպնդեմ որ հայ ժողովրդի… մենակ հանկարծ խնդրում եմ էդ ջհուդամասոնական  դիշովի արգումենտները չբերես… կլասդ չգցես…

 իմիջայլոց հայերի ճնշող մեծամասնությունը կարծում ու բնական է համարում որ մեր երկիրը ինչ որ մի երկրի կցորդ-ֆորպոստ պետք է լինի ու էդ երկիրն անպայման պետք է Ռուսաստանը լինի… նույնիսկ Ռուսաստանը մեր չափ համոզված չի… ու քանի էս մենտալիտետը կա, մենք Սեպտեմբերի 21-ին էլ Մայիսի 28-ին էլ շնորհավորելու ու տոնելու առիթ չունենք… մենք երբեք երկիր չենք ունենա, է չեմ խոսում անկախ լինելու մասին… 

իսկ վրանների մասով կարող ա՞ իրանք տենց բան չեն արել ու ինքն էլ ստի-մտի խոսում ա… եթե տենց բան չի եղել ու սխալ բան ա ասում, կանգնի ասա "չի եղել տենց բան, սուտ ա ասում" … թե չէ "ատամներս թափում ա… մազերս բիզ-բիզ ականգնում" … please… պաթոսից մինչև հիմա ոչ մեկի ատամները չի թափել (եթե ի հարկե չեն ավելացել)

Հ.Գ. Տատ ջան, եթե ատամներդ թափում ա, էտի հաստատ Լևոնից չի… մի հատ ատամնաբուժի մոտ գնա… թե չէ ինչ ըլնում ա Լևոնի վրա եք շառը գցում… յա Լևոնն ա, յա էլ հրեաները… կամ էլ երկուսը միասին… կամ էլ էդ երկուսը նույն բանն են…

----------

murmushka (23.09.2009), Norton (22.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Իսկ քեզ ո՞վ ա ասում որ դաշնակներին հայ սփյուռքն ա ֆինանասավորում…


Դուք բոլորդ: Հենց այս թեմայում



> բոլոր երկրներն էլ վտարանդի կուսակցություն/կառավարություններին ֆինանսներ են հատկացնում ու վճարում համագործակցության և *որոշակի ծառայությունների համար* (համենայն դեպս ԱՄՆ-ը ունի էդպիսի ծրագիր ու վստահ եմ եվրոպական մյուս երկրներն էլ ունեն)


Վտարանդի կամ  ընդդիմադիր: Ինչու ջհուդամասսոն, եթե կամ Բրյուսսել կամ Վաշինգտոն:
Մեֆիստո, ես չեմ հավատում ԼՏՊ անձնական անշահությանը և ոչ ոք դեռ չի ապացուցել հակառակը: Դրանով իսկ՝ նրա ղեկավարած շարժման ազգային շահերի պահպանության արդյունավետությանը:
Դրանով չեմ արդարացնում դաշնակներին, նրանց անօգնական թփրտալն ինձ նյարդայնացնում է:

----------


## Rammer

> Դուք բոլորդ: Հենց այս թեմայում
> 
> Վտարանդի կամ  ընդդիմադիր: Ինչու ջհուդամասսոն, եթե կամ Բրյուսսել կամ Վաշինգտոն:
> Մեֆիստո, ես չեմ հավատում ԼՏՊ անձնական անշահությանը և ոչ ոք դեռ չի ապացուցել հակառակը: Դրանով իսկ՝ նրա ղեկավարած շարժման ազգային շահերի պահպանության արդյունավետությանը:
> Դրանով չեմ արդարացնում դաշնակներին, նրանց անօգնական թփրտալն ինձ նյարդայնացնում է:


Բերվածդ փաստարկը ուղղակի կիսում ա մեջտեղից...
Դու մեղադրում ես Լևոնին, որ ծախվել է ինչ -որ( ինքդ էլ չգիտես թե ում ) արտաքին ուժերի և հետևաբար չի կարող պաշտպանել ազգային շահը: Առաջին հայացքից ծռող ա...Բայց մարդը հարց է տալիս, դե ապացուցիր որ ծախվ ել է...Այստեղ ապացույցին կնախանձեն նույնսիկ մաթեմատիկնները`"ես չեմ հավատում ԼՏՊ անձնական անշահությանը", այսինքն հավատում եմ նրա ծախվածությունը...Հավատը տանի, չէ ներողությունը գրողի տանի այս իրականությանը:
Նույն հավատով հայրենական դատարանները մեղադրում են, հետո նույն հավատով նստացնում են քաղաբանտարկյալններին: Նույն հավատով իրականացվեց մարտի մեկը, նույն հավատով էսօր, կամ ավելի ճիշտ երեկ Ղարաբաղը տարան, նույն հավատով վաղը կբացվի թուրքական սահմանը...Չէ իրոք որ հավատը տանի:

----------

Kuk (22.09.2009), Norton (23.09.2009), Հայկօ (22.09.2009), Քամի (23.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> մարդը հարց է տալիս, դե ապացուցիր որ ծախվ ել է...


Յուրիստ կան ոստիկան չեմ, որ ապացուցեմ


> "ես չեմ հավատում ԼՏՊ անձնական անշահությանը", այսինքն հավատում եմ նրա ծախվածությունը


Այո: Բարեբախտաբար, ինձնից ոչինչ կախված չէ և դուք կարող եք շարունակել հավատալ, որ ՁԵՐ ուզած պահին նա կհեռանա, կամ որ ԴՈՒՔ եք ինչ-որ բան որոշողը:
Իսկ ես չեմ հավատում, դա իմ անձնական պրոբլեմն է, չէ՞: Թող այդպես թյուրիմածության մեջ ապրեմ (կամ մեռնեմ)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դուք բոլորդ: Հենց այս թեմայում
> 
> Վտարանդի կամ  ընդդիմադիր: Ինչու ջհուդամասսոն, եթե կամ *Բրյուսսել կամ Վաշինգտոն*:
> Մեֆիստո, ես չեմ հավատում ԼՏՊ անձնական անշահությանը և ոչ ոք դեռ չի ապացուցել հակառակը: Դրանով իսկ՝ նրա ղեկավարած շարժման ազգային շահերի պահպանության արդյունավետությանը:
> Դրանով չեմ արդարացնում դաշնակներին, նրանց անօգնական թփրտալն ինձ նյարդայնացնում է:


Աբրիս որ հավատում ես մեր ասածներին Տատ ջան, բա որ ասում ենք Լևոնը դրսից փող չի ստանում խի՞ չես հավատում… թե՞ ինչ ձեռ ա տալիս նրան էլ հավատում ես…

"Բրյուսսելը կամ Վաշինգտոնը + Մոսկվան" էսօր սբաղված են սերժին լեգիտիմացնելով որոշ "ծառայությունների" դիմաց… անգամ վարկեր են տրամադրում… եթե տեղյակ չես ասեմ…

հասկանում եմ որ չես հավատում Լևոնի անշահախնդրությանը, բայց կարաս ասես ի՞նչ տեսակի ապացույց կուզենայիր որ բերեինք, որ հավատայիր… ասա բերենք Տատ ջան… Աշխարհում բոլոր նախագահներն էլ այս կամ այն չափով անձնական շահեր ունեն… ընենց որ կատաստրոֆիկ բան չես ասում… 

Իսկ ընգեր Վահանն էսօր ասեց որ "վսյո տակի կարող ա ստորագրվի", իրա համար էդքան էլ անհավանական չի… ծախվածությունից ես խոսում

----------

Kuk (23.09.2009), Արշակ (23.09.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դուք բոլորդ: Հենց այս թեմայում
> 
> Վտարանդի կամ  ընդդիմադիր: Ինչու ջհուդամասսոն, եթե կամ Բրյուսսել կամ Վաշինգտոն:
> Մեֆիստո, *ես չեմ հավատում ԼՏՊ անձնական անշահությանը և ոչ ոք դեռ չի ապացուցել հակառակը: Դրանով իսկ՝ նրա ղեկավարած շարժման ազգային շահերի պահպանության արդյունավետությանը:*
> Դրանով չեմ արդարացնում դաշնակներին, նրանց անօգնական թփրտալն ինձ նյարդայնացնում է:


Տատ ջան, հավատը գուցե քաղաքական կատեգորիաների մեջ այնուամենայնիվ մտնում է, սակայն քաղաքականության մեջ եթե տրամաբանությունը գերիշխող դիրք չունենա, ապա քաղաքականությունը մանրից կվերածվի կրոնի, կամ հավատքի, պրեզիդենտներն էլ կդասվեն սրբերի շարքը։ Նախ քեզ ինչն է ավելի շատ հետաքրքրում, Լևոնի անձնական շահե՞րը, թե՞ այն ծրագիրը, որի համար նա քեզ առաջարկում է իրեն սատարել և որը առնչվում է քո ու մյուսների անձնական շահերին։ 
Եվ երկրորդ. մի շատ մեծ մոլորություն է տարածված շատերի մոտ, որի երևում խորին մեծություն դեմագոգիան է նստած՝ ո՞նց կարող է Լևոնը անձնական շահ չունենալ նախագահ դառնալու իր մտադրություններով։ Եվ ոնց կարող է ցանկացած մարդ անձնական շահ չունենալ նախագահի թեկնածու առաջադրվելիս։ Հիսուս Քրիստո՞սն է, ինչ է։ Նախագահ լինելը դա պաշտոն է, հեղինակություն է, աշխատանք է, նպատակներ են, նույնն է՝ թե ասենք հիմնարկի ղեկավար լինելը։ Հիմնարկի ղեկավարը հիմա իր անձնական շահի մասի՞ն է մտածում, երբ ասենք տնտեսում է հիմնարկի բյուջեն, որպեսզի նոր սարքավորումներ ձեռք բերի, հեռացնում է անորակ մասնագետներին, ընդունում է նոր մասնագետներ, վերանորոգում ու բարելավում է աշխատանքային պայմանները… Միարժեքորեն՝ *նաև*։ Փառք, կարիերա, կայուն եկամուտներ, առաջընթաց, ինքնաբավարարվածություն, հավասարակշռություն, սրանք անձնական շահեր չե՞ն կարող համարվել։ Իսկ երբ հիմնարկի ղեկավարը կեղծ ծախսեր է ձևակերպում ու տուն կրում հիմնարկի բյուջեն, իր շահի մասի՞ն է մտածում։ Միարժեքորեն՝ *միայն*։ Երկուսի տարբերությունը ո՞րն է։ Մեկը զարգացած հեռատես անհատականություն է, մյուսը՝ կիսագրագետ կարճատես ոչնչություն։ Մեկը արժեքների ընդարձակ համակարգ ունի, իսկ մյուսի համար սև խավիարից, 20 հազար եվրոյանոց կաստումից, տարբեր տձև վիլլաներից ու բնական հումքով պատրաստված բարձրակարգ հերոյինից դենը աշխարհ չկա։ Օրինակի համար եմ ասում։ Մի դեպքում հիմնարկի ղեկավարի ու աշխատողների անձնական շահերը համընկնում են ձևավորելով հանրային շահ, իսկ մյուս դեպքում տարամիտում են՝ առաջացնելով դժգոհություն, հետընթաց, քաոս, ձախողումներ, վերջում էլ ինքը՝ հիմնարկի ղեկավարը աշխարհից հեռանում է խայտառակված, ինքն իր կյանքից բան չհասկացած, չնայած ո՞վ գիտի, իր արժեքների համակարգով գուցե և երջանիկ ու բավարարված։ Մենք որ նախագահ ենք ընտրում, կամ իշխանափոխություն ենք ուզում, ու՞մ համար է այս ցանկությունը։ Իհարկե բոլորիս անձնական շահերի։ Բոլորիս անձնական շահերը եթե ընդհանուր եզրեր ունեն, կազմում են հանրային շահ՝ պետական շահ։ Ամենամեծ խնդիրն այս երկրում այն է, որ մարդիկ չեն կարողանում իրենց անձնական շահի ու պետական շահի ընդհանրությունը գտնել, սկսած հասարակ ռամիկից մինչև նախագահ կոչեցյալը։

----------

Kuk (23.09.2009), Mephistopheles (23.09.2009), Norton (23.09.2009), Tig (23.09.2009), Արշակ (23.09.2009), Հայկօ (23.09.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Տարօրինակն էն է, որ մեկն ասում է, ասենք ԼՏՊ-ն ֆինանսավորում են ինչ ինչ ուժեր: Փաստեր են պահանջվում: Փաստեր են պահանջվում նաև բնականաբար, որ ՀՅԴ-ին ֆինանսավորում է ՍՍ-ն, կամ Սփյուռքը ... կամ չգիտեմ ինչ... 
Ու հետաքրքիրն է, որ որոշակի փաստեր ոչ մեկն էլ չունի: Չունեն, որովհետև սովորաբար իրենց լսածն են ասում, կամ էլ փորձում են վերլուծել դրությունը, պատճառահետևանքային կապերը և գալիս համապատասխան եզրակացության, որն էլի չի կարող վերջնական հավաստիություն ունենալ:  :Smile: 
Ես մի փաստ եմ տեսնում հիմա միայն... Ազգս վտանգի մեջ է... 
Իսկ այսօր *բոլորը ճիշտ են խոսում, բայց ոչ ոք չի ասում ճշմարտությունը:*
Էհ ժողովուրդ ջան, քեզ կարող է հասկանալ միայն նա, ով քո ներսից է դուրս եկել... որին դու ես ծնել...
Ես վստահ եմ, դեռ լույս աշխարհ չի եկել մանուկը....

----------


## Հայկօ

> Փաստեր են պահանջվում նաև բնականաբար, որ ՀՅԴ-ին ֆինանսավորում է ՍՍ-ն, կամ Սփյուռքը ... կամ չգիտեմ ինչ...


Այ էս մեկի համար փաստեր ինչքան ուզում ես՝ կան: Վկա՝ լիբանանաբնակ, ամերիկաբնակ, ֆրանսաբնակ բազմաթիվ ծանոթներս ու ընկերներս: Նույնիսկ էստեղ բիզնես ունեցող սփյուռքահայ գործարարներն են մուծվում դաշնակցությանը, ու էս էլ ա փաստ. կոնկրետ դեպք(եր) գիտեմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.09.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Ամենամեծ խնդիրն այս երկրում այն է, որ մարդիկ չեն կարողանում իրենց անձնական շահի ու պետական շահի ընդհանրությունը գտնել, սկսած հասարակ ռամիկից մինչև նախագահ կոչեցյալը։


Շվեյցարիան էիր նկարագրում :Smile: : Ընդհանրապես շնորհակալություն նուրբ բացատրական վերաբերմունքիդ համար, հաճույք եմ ստանում:

Բութ չեմ, հասկանում եմ, որ շահ ու ամբիցիան պետք են: Հարցը հենց համատեղման չափն է: Կամ մուռ հանելու բացակայությունը, կամ պարզապես փառասիրությանը չափը: 



> ասենք ԼՏՊ-ն ֆինանսավորում են ինչ ինչ ուժեր:


Հետաքրքիրէ թերևս, որո՞նք: Ես այդպես էլ չգիտեմ: Չէ որ դրանք կան, պիտի լինեն:

----------


## Տատ

> Աբրիս որ հավատում ես մեր ասածներին Տատ ջան, բա որ ասում ենք Լևոնը դրսից փող չի ստանում խի՞ չես հավատում… թե՞ ինչ ձեռ ա տալիս նրան էլ հավատում ես…


Դուրս ա գալիս, որ սուտ եք ասում՞,  դաշնակը չի ստանում փող (դու ասացիր): 
կամ, ասում եք, ԼՏՊ չի դնելու իր թեկնածությունը քաղաքապետարան, բայգ նա այդպիսի բան չի էլ ասել...




> Լևոնը դրսից փող չի ստանում


իսկ որտեղից՞

----------


## Norton

> իսկ որտեղից՞


Ո՞նց որտեղից :Shok: 
Բա 8 տարվա թալանածը ինչա՞:

----------


## Kuk

> իսկ որտեղից՞


Մազութից, Տատ ջան:

----------


## Տատ

:Think: 
Էդքան ահավոր անամոթ հարց եմ տալի՞ս: Դա ինչէ , պարզ է բոլորին, միայն ես չգիտե՞մ: 
Կամ մեծ գաղտնիք է՞: ուզում եք, թաքուն ասեք:

----------


## Kuk

> Էդքան ահավոր անամոթ հարց եմ տալի՞ս: Դա ինչէ , պարզ է բոլորին, միայն ես չգիտե՞մ: 
> Կամ մեծ գաղտնիք է՞: ուզում եք, թաքուն ասեք:


Թաքուն եմ ասում, Տատ, մազութի փողերն ա, մազութիիի :Secret:

----------


## Տատ

> Թաքուն եմ ասում, Տատ, մազութի փողերն ա, մազութիիի


Էդքան քի՞չ: Դե ապրեք:

----------


## Norton

> Էդքան քի՞չ: Դե ապրեք:


Տատ ջան, այդքան քիչը, մնացած թալանի հետ մի քանի միլլիարդ է շվեյցարական բանկերում, բա :Wink:

----------


## Տատ

> Տատ ջան, այդքան քիչը, մնացած թալանի հետ մի քանի միլլիարդ է շվեյցարական բանկերում, բա


Պարզ է, այստեղ պիտի լինի: Որ մարդ չիմանա երբեք:
Не пойман, не вор? А может хорошо спрятал

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դուրս ա գալիս, որ սուտ եք ասում՞,  դաշնակը չի ստանում փող (դու ասացիր): 
> կամ, ասում եք, ԼՏՊ չի դնելու իր թեկնածությունը քաղաքապետարան, բայգ նա այդպիսի բան չի էլ ասել...
> 
> իսկ որտեղից՞


Ճիշտ ես նկատել, ճիշտ կլիներ եթե ասեի. "միայն սփյուռքի կողմից չի ֆինանսավորվում այլ…"

իսկ Լևոնի համար՝ ներսից

----------

Տատ (24.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդքան ահավոր անամոթ հարց եմ տալի՞ս: Դա ինչէ , պարզ է բոլորին, միայն ես չգիտե՞մ: 
> Կամ մեծ գաղտնիք է՞: ուզում եք, թաքուն ասեք:


մեկը Խ. Սուքիասյանը, մնացածները խնդրել են իրենց անունները չտալ (դա ես հիշում եմ նախընտրական արշավից), ակտիվը ձրի ա աշխատում, զուտ էնտուզիազմի վրա… 

համենայն դեպս պետական բյուդջեից չի, Բրյուսելից չի, Վաշինգտոնից չի մոսկվայից չի… ոչ էլ ժողովրդի հարկերից… իմիջայլոց Տատ ջան, ֆինանսավորումը կարա ներսից էլ լինի ու էդտեղ ոչ մի քրեական բան չկա… գիտեմ դժվար ա հավատալը բայց տենց ա … մեր հայերի մոտ "ամեն ինչ դրսից են անում" վրյանտն ա…

Նվիրատվություն… կարա՞ լինի թե՞ չէ

----------

Տատ (24.09.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սենց որ գնա իսկականից պետք ա դաշնակ դրոյին վերկացնել … բերման ենթարկել




> ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ 
> 23 Սեպտեմբեր [06:09] 
> Երեկ այցելեցինք դաշնակցական հացադուլանստացուցավորներին: ԱԳ նախարարության շենքի դիմաց հացադուլի նստած 24 դաշնակցականները չցանկացան պատասխանել լրագրողների հարցերին՝ ասելով, թե իրենց պատասխանատուն շուտով կգա եւ կխոսի մեզ հետ:
> 
> Զոռո՞վ են բերում հացադուլի 
> 
>   Երեկ այցելեցինք դաշնակցական հացադուլանստացուցավորներին: ԱԳ նախարարության շենքի դիմաց հացադուլի նստած 24 դաշնակցականները չցանկացան պատասխանել լրագրողների հարցերին՝ ասելով, թե իրենց պատասխանատուն շուտով կգա եւ կխոսի մեզ հետ: Պատասխանատուն հետագա 30 րոպեներին չհայտնվեց, սակայն այդ ժամանակահատվածում հետաքրքիր իրավիճակների ականատես եղանք: Մենք հետեւում էինք քաղաքացիների արձագանքներին: Միջին տարիքի մի կին հարցրեց, թե ինչի՞ համար են ստորագրահավաք անում, մարզազգեստով կուսակցական տղաներն ասացին, թե դեմ են հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացմանը: "Օֆ, դուք ամեն ինչին էլ դեմ եք",- կինը մուննաթ գալով հեռացավ: Մի դեռահաս էլ եկավ-անցավ ու ընկերոջ մոտ գլուխ գովեց. "Արդեն 6 անգամ ստորագրել եմ": Ամենահետաքրքիրը մի երիտասարդ աղջկա վերաբերմունքն էր դաշնակցականների ստորագրահավաքին: Աղջիկը նախ ասաց, թե ինքը վերջերս սկսել է ակտիվ հետաքրքրվել ազգային կարեւորագույն հարցերով, սակայն հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացման հարցում նա դաշնակցականների կարծիքը չի կիսում: "Մենք պետք է թուրքերի հետ հարաբերությունները լավացնենք, որպեսզի Ադրբեջանի մեջքը թուլացնենք",- ասում էր աղջիկը, դաշնակցականն էլ, թե՝ հնարավոր չէ, որ Թուրքիան անցնի Հայաստանի կողմը: "Դա նույնն է, թե Ղարաբաղն անցնի Ադրբեջանի կողմը",- բացատրում էր կուսակցականը: "Մենք կարող ենք կանացի հմայքն օգտագործել",- չեր հանձնվում աղջիկը, դաշնակցական տղամարդն էլ, թե՝ կանացի հմայքով միայն տղամարդու կարող ես գերել: Այնուհետեւ խոսք գնաց Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման մասին: Այստեղ դաշնակցականը սկսեց Քոչարյանի գովքը եւ անիծեց Լեւոնին: "Մինչեւ 1998 թվականը Ցեղասպանությունը ճանաչող չկար, երբ մեր արտգործնախարար Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը Ցեղասպանության հարցը բարձրացրեց, նրան աշխատանքից հանեցին: Իսկ Քոչարյանի օրոք մինչեւ 2008 թվականը 37 երկրներ ճանաչեցին Ցեղասպանությունը...": Հացադուլավորներից անցանք նստացուցավորների կողմը: Նրանք էլ ասացին, թե լրագրողի հարցերին կպատասխանի պատասխանատուն, որը եւս տեղում չէր: Նստացույցի ընթացքի վերաբերյալ մեր հարցերին ի պատասխան՝ դաշնակցականներն առաջարկեցին կարդալ իրենց "Երկիր" թերթը, որը նրանք բաժանում էին քաղաքացիներին: Կենտրոնից վտարված կանանցից մեկը՝ տիկին Ջեմման, տեսնելով, թե ինչպես են դաշնակցականներն առոք-փառոք բազմել կառավարության աստիճաններին, հիշեց իրենց բողոքի ակցիաները: "Մեզ նույնիսկ չէին թողնում կառավարության շենքի դիմաց կանգնեինք, ուր մնաց աստիճաններին մոտենայինք եւ օրերով նստեինք, պարզ չի՞, որ սրանք իշխանության խաղերն են":
> ՀԳ - Երեկ երեկոյան խմբագրություն էր զանգահարել "Հրապարակի" ընթերցողներից մեկը՝ Գայանե Գեւորգյանը, որն ասաց, թե ՀՅԴ-ն մարզային կառույցներից ստիպողաբար իր կուսակիցներին  բերում է նստացույցի. "Ես կոնկրետ անուն եմ տալիս՝ ՀՅԴ-ի Արարատյան դաշտավայրի կառույցի ղեկավար Սուրիկին ստիպողաբար բերում-նստացնում են հացադուլի, նա հաշմանդամ մարդ է, առողջական խնդիրներ ունի: Թող էն Կիրո Մանոյանը, Հրանտ Մարգարյանը, Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը, Լոքյանը, նստեն հացադուլի, ոչ թե այդ խեղճուկրակներին զոռով քշեն ցույցի՝ ասելով, թե՝ մենք ընդվզում ենք: Նրանք ցուցակ ունեն՝ հերթով մարզերից մարդկանց բերում են ցույցի": Գայանե Գեւորգյանը, որը մշտապես հետեւում է երկրի ներքին եւ արտաքին իրադարձություններին ասաց. 
> 
>  Հրապարակ

----------


## Վիշապ

> Էդքան ահավոր անամոթ հարց եմ տալի՞ս: Դա ինչէ , պարզ է բոլորին, միայն ես չգիտե՞մ: 
> Կամ մեծ գաղտնիք է՞: ուզում եք, թաքուն ասեք:


Տատ ջան,  ուզում ես իմանալ, թե ո՞վ է Տեր-Պետրոսյանին կամ ՀԱԿ-ին ֆինանսավորու՞մ: Նախ և առաջ արի մտածենք, նման հարց մեզ մոտ ինչու՞ պիտի առաջանա, ինչ որ տեղ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից մեծ ծախսե՞ր ենք նկատել կամ նկատում: Ես օրինակ չեմ նկատել որևէ զգալի ծախս ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից: Թերևս միայն դատարկ խոսակցություններ, որ էն վախտերը Օպերայի հրապարակում ժողովրդին պոնչիկ-պեռաշկի են բաժանել :Smile:  Լուրջ չի բնավ, ՀԱԿ-ը հեռուստաալիք չունի, հեռուստաեթերում որևէ լոբբիզմի հետքեր ՀԱԿ-ի օգտին չեմ նկատել, ընդդիմադիր թերթերը Հայաստանում վատ չեն վաճառվում ու ընդդիմադիր մամուլի մեկնաբանություններն էլ եթե կարդաս, կտեսնես որ առանձնապես ծախսատար հետաքրննություններ ու լուսաբանումներ չկան: ՀԱԿ-ին սատարող լուրջ կազմակերպություններ, ասոցիացիաներ, պրոֆմիություններ… ՆԻԽՏ: Ի՞նչ ֆինանսավորման մասին է խոսքը, թե ինչով են ՀԱԿ-ի ղեկավարությունը հագնվում, սնվու՞մ… իմ կարծիքով լուրջ չի Տատ ջան: Մեր մեջ ասած, անկեղծորեն, մարդու չասես, բայց ես ներքուստ շատ կուզեի, որ մի կարգին արևմտյան քաղաքական հոսք ֆինանսավորեր ՀԱԿ-ին, գրագետ լոբբիզմ կազմակերպեր մինչև ընտրությունները, հլը տեսնեինք թե Սերժը ինչպես պիտի կարողանար 52 տոկոս ձայներ նկարել: Վա՞տ է դրսից ֆինանսավորումը, մեր օգտին չի՞: Հիմա արի տեսնենք թե ո՞վ ֆինանսավորեց Սերժին ու Հանրապետական կուսակցությանը 20 հեռուստաալիքով բալետ անելու, մի ողջ խորհրդարանով որևէ ձեն ծպտուն չհանելու. յոթ նախագահի թեկնածուներով ծափ տալու ու ընդդիմությանը ամեն կերպ սև ՊՌ անելու, մարդկանց ավտոբուսներով հավաքելու, մարզպետարաններով ու թաղապետարաններով կազմակերպված հզոր լոբբիզմ իրականացնելու, ժողովդրի արհամարված խավին կաշառք բաժանելու, վերջում էլ ժողովդրի դեմ զորք հանելու ու կրակելու համար, *Ո՞Վ*… մենք բոլորս, հայերով ենք վճարել դրա համար: Իսկ դրա մասին չես խոսում Տատ, ու հեչ հասկանալի չի: Մենք թարս ժողովուրդ ենք, որովհետև սովետական դեմագոգիան դեռ մեջներս խորը նստվածք է տվել, թացը չորից չենք ջոկում, ահա թե ինչ:

----------

Kuk (24.09.2009), Mephistopheles (24.09.2009), murmushka (24.09.2009), Աբելյան (24.09.2009), Հայկօ (24.09.2009), Տատ (24.09.2009), Տրիբուն (25.09.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Փող  :LOL: : Ջհուդներ, մասոններ, ընդհատակյա հակահայկական միլիարդատերեր  :LOL: : Լևոն ձաձան եթե էդքան ֆինանսավորվող դեմք լիներ, հիմա արդեն վաղուց սաղին կուպիտ էր արել  :Scare: : Հայաստանում բոլոր հարցերը լուծվում են "փողին մուննաթ" սկզբունքով. չկա փող, չկա իշխանափոխություն  ::}: :

----------

Աբելյան (24.09.2009)

----------


## Norton



----------


## Քամի

:Boredom: 




> Քաղաքական շրջանակներում համառորեն պտտվող լուրերի համաձայն` ՀՅԴ Բյուրոյի անդամ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանն իր մտերիմների անունով հողատարածքներ է ձեռք բերել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի համապատասխան հատվածներում: Ենթադրվում է, որ նա` որպես իսկական դաշնակցական, անմիջապես կռահել է, որ սահմանների բացումից հետո այդ տարածքներում հողի գինը կարող է կտրուկ աճել, իսկ դա լավ բիզնեսի հիմք կարող է դառնալ:


ժամանակ

----------

Kuk (01.10.2009), Տրիբուն (01.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ժամանակ


Քամի ջան, վայթեմ դրանք արդեն Թուրքիայի կողմից էլ սեփականություն ունեն առած: Զուտ ազգային նպատակներով, ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն բարձրացնելու համար: Ուզում են սահմանները բացվելուց հետո, տենց մանր մանր սաղ Արևամտյան Հայաստանը սեփականշնորհեն, ու վաչձակալության տան քրդերի արոտի ու ցանքատարածությունների տակ: Թող էտ համբալները հայերի հըմար աշխատեն:

----------

Elmo (01.10.2009), Kuk (01.10.2009), Քամի (01.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քամի ջան, վայթեմ դրանք արդեն Թուրքիայի կողմից էլ սեփականություն ունեն առած: Զուտ ազգային նպատակներով, ազգային ինքնագիտակցություն բարձրացնելու համար: Ուզում են սահմանները բացվելուց հետո, տենց մանր մանր սաղ Արևամտյան Հայաստանը սեփականշնորհեն, ու վաչձակալության տան քրդերի արոտի ու ցանքատարածությունների տակ: Թող էտ համբալները հայերի հըմար *աշխատեն:*


…աշխըտեն…

----------


## Rammstein

> Քաղաքական շրջանակներում համառորեն պտտվող լուրերի համաձայն` ՀՅԴ Բյուրոյի անդամ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանն իր մտերիմների անունով հողատարածքներ է ձեռք բերել հայ-թուրքական սահմանի համապատասխան հատվածներում: Ենթադրվում է, որ նա` որպես իսկական դաշնակցական, անմիջապես կռահել է, որ սահմանների բացումից հետո այդ տարածքներում հողի գինը կարող է կտրուկ աճել, իսկ դա լավ բիզնեսի հիմք կարող է դառնալ:


Իսկ գուցե ձեռք ա բերել ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ծախի թուրքերին, այլ որ չծախի, այսինքն` կանխի էդ տարածքների գնումը թուրքերի կողմից:

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ գուցե ձեռք ա բերել ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ծախի թուրքերին, այլ որ չծախի, այսինքն` կանխի էդ տարածքների գնումը թուրքերի կողմից:


Հենա թող գնա Ստամբուլի կենտրոնում առնի էլի, համ էլ մատաղ-բան կանի ձեռի հետ, արյունը կթափի գետնին, կասի՝ Սամբուլն արյան ծով եմ սարքել:

----------

Բիձա (01.10.2009), Տրիբուն (01.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ գուցե ձեռք ա բերել ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ծախի թուրքերին, այլ որ չծախի, այսինքն` կանխի էդ տարածքների գնումը թուրքերի կողմից:


…չէ հա… Վահանը՞

----------


## Rammstein

> …չէ հա… Վահանը՞


Ինչի էս եքա Հայաստանում միակ ֆայմով, հնարամիտ մարդը Վահանն է՞ր: Քիչ մարդիկ կա՞ն, որ իրանց գրպանի մասին են մտածում:

Մի խոսքով մենակ Աստված գիտի, թե Վահանի մտքում ինչ կա: Մեզնից ոչ մեկը դա հաստատ չի կարա իմանա, դրա համար էլ նախընտրում են վերջնական եզրակացություններ չանել: Հնարավոր ա իրոք խեղտոտ գյադա ա, ու ուզում ա նման ստորություն անել: Հնարավոր ա` պատրիոտ ա, որ ամեն գնով ուզում ա, որ թուրքի ձեռը հող չանցնի: Իսկ դրա միակ ձեւն էլ այդ հողերը գնելն ա, որովհետեւ մեր իշխանավորները աստված չունեն, իրանց ընտանիքն էլ կարան ծախեն թուրքերին:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչի էս եքա Հայաստանում միակ ֆայմով, հնարամիտ մարդը Վահանն է՞ր: Քիչ մարդիկ կա՞ն, որ իրանց գրպանի մասին են մտածում:
> 
> Մի խոսքով մենակ Աստված գիտի, թե Վահանի մտքում ինչ կա: Մեզնից ոչ մեկը դա հաստատ չի կարա իմանա, դրա համար էլ նախընտրում են վերջնական եզրակացություններ չանել: Հնարավոր ա իրոք խեղտոտ գյադա ա, ու զում ա նման ստորություն անել: Հնարավոր ա` պատրիոտ ա, որ ամեն գնով ուզում ա, որ թուրքի ձեռը հող չանցնի: Իսկ դրա միակ ձեւն էլ այդ հողերը գնելն ա, որովհետեւ մեր իշխանավորները աստված չունեն, իրանց ընտանիքն էլ կարան ծախեն թուրքերին:


Ինչի՞ ա միակ ձևը հող գնելը, թող հող տվողի հրաժարականը պահանջի:

----------


## murmushka

> Ինչի էս եքա Հայաստանում միակ ֆայմով, հնարամիտ մարդը Վահանն է՞ր:


անկեղծորեն հուզվեցի
եկեք բոլորով գնանք հողերը սաղ առնենք ու դրանով վերջ դնենք ամբողջ ես խնդիրներին

----------

Chuk (01.10.2009), Տրիբուն (01.10.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ինչի՞ ա միակ ձևը հող գնելը, թող հող տվողի հրաժարականը պահանջի:


Կուկ ջան, բա ինչի՞ են նստացույցեր, եսիմինչացույցեր անում, ստորագրահավաք անում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչի էս եքա Հայաստանում միակ ֆայմով, հնարամիտ մարդը Վահանն է՞ր: Քիչ մարդիկ կա՞ն, որ իրանց գրպանի մասին են մտածում:
> 
> Մի խոսքով մենակ Աստված գիտի, թե Վահանի մտքում ինչ կա: Մեզնից ոչ մեկը դա հաստատ չի կարա իմանա, դրա համար էլ նախընտրում են վերջնական եզրակացություններ չանել: *Հնարավոր ա իրոք խեղտոտ գյադա ա, ու զում ա նման ստորություն անել:* Հնարավոր ա` պատրիոտ ա, որ ամեն գնով ուզում ա, որ թուրքի ձեռը հող չանցնի: Իսկ դրա միակ ձեւն էլ այդ հողերը գնելն ա, որովհետեւ մեր իշխանավորները աստված չունեն, իրանց ընտանիքն էլ կարան ծախեն թուրքերին:


ճիշտ նշանակետին էր ընգեր

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ գուցե ձեռք ա բերել ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ծախի թուրքերին, այլ որ չծախի, այսինքն` կանխի էդ տարածքների գնումը թուրքերի կողմից:


Բա թող մի հատ կոչ անի հայ ժողովրդին, ասի՝ եկեք գնանք բոլորով գնենք էդ հողերը, ինչի՞ ա թաքուն-թաքուն ազգանպաստ գործերով զբաղվում:

----------

Բիձա (01.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կուկ ջան, բա ինչի՞ են նստացույցեր, եսիմինչացույցեր անում, ստորագրահավաք անում:


որ մեր նման հարիֆները կարծեն թե հայրենասեր են…

----------

Բիձա (01.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, բա ինչի՞ են նստացույցեր, եսիմինչացույցեր անում, ստորագրահավաք անում:


Էդ էձիկի հրաժարականն են պահանջում, ձևական, իսկ էձիկը, ինչպես գիտենք, հարց լուծող չի, հրաման կատարող ա, հարց լուծողի հրաժարականը ոչ մի կերպ չեն պահանջում, չի կարելի :Nono:

----------


## Rammstein

> Բա թող մի հատ կոչ անի հայ ժողովրդին, ասի՝ եկեք գնանք բոլորով գնենք էդ հողերը, ինչի՞ ա թաքուն-թաքուն ազգանպաստ գործերով զբաղվում:


 :LOL: 
Սրա տիպի՞. «Ժողովուրդ, ձեր Երեւանի տները ծախեք, էկեք ստեղ հող առեք…»:
Թե՞ ժողովուրդը էդքան հարուստ ա, որ որտեղ ուզի հող առնի:  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Բա թող մի հատ կոչ անի հայ ժողովրդին, ասի՝ եկեք գնանք բոլորով գնենք էդ հողերը, ինչի՞ ա թաքուն-թաքուն ազգանպաստ գործերով զբաղվում:


ապեր մենք սպասում ենք որ սահմանը բացեն մեր ունեցած հողը ծախենք որ հարկերը վճարենք… էսօրվա հարկայինը թուրքից վատ ա

----------

Kuk (01.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Սրա տիպի՞. «Ժողովուրդ, ձեր Երեւանի տները ծախեք, էկեք ստեղ հող առեք…»:
> Թե՞ ժողովուրդը էդքան հարուստ ա, որ որտեղ ուզի հող առնի:


Սաղ օրը սփյուռքից փող են մուրում, թող էս անգամ էլ մուրալու փոխարեն կոչ անեն, ասեն՝ եկեք առեք դաչաներ սարքեք: Կամ ամեն անկապ առիթով սերժը ինչ որ դիմում ա հայ մենձահարուստներին համայն աշխարհի, ասում ա՝ ներդրումներ կատարեք, թող էս անգամ էլ ընկեր վահանը դիմի, ասի՝ եկեք առեք:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էդ էձիկի հրաժարականն են պահանջում, ձևական, իսկ էձիկը, ինչպես գիտենք, հարց լուծող չի, հրաման կատարող ա, հարց լուծողի հրաժարականը ոչ մի կերպ չեն պահանջում, չի կարելի


Ախր ո՞նց պահանջեն: Դու ասեցիր, չի կարելի: Կբռնեն Դաշնակցության վերջը կտան: Առավել եւս, որ իրանք էդքան համախոհ չունեն, ինչքան, օրինակ, ՀԱԿ-ը:

----------


## Kuk

> Ախր ո՞նց պահանջեն: Դու ասեցիր, չի կարելի: Կբռնեն Դաշնակցության վերջը կտան: Առավել եւս, որ իրանք էդքան համախոհ չունեն, ինչքան, օրինակ, ՀԱԿ-ը:


Հա բա ի՞նչ պետքա անեն. որ մի ստրուկն էլ իրա տերերին դեմ գնա, կբռնեն հերը կանիծեն:

----------


## Rammstein

> Հա բա ի՞նչ պետքա անեն. որ մի ստրուկն էլ իրա տերերին դեմ գնա, կբռնեն հերը կանիծեն:


Հնուց հայտնի փաստեր կան, որ ստրուկը իրա տիրոջը դատի ա տվել, ու շահել ա դատը:  :Wink: 
Էս ուղղակի «ստրուկ» բառի մասին թյուր պատկերացումները շտկելու համար:

Բա ո՞նց պայքարեն, Կուկ, ինչ-որ հարմար բան կառաջարկեի՞ր Դաշնակցությանը:

----------


## Kuk

> Հնուց հայտնի փաստեր կան, որ ստրուկը իրա տիրոջը դատի ա տվել, ու շահել ա դատը: 
> Էս ուղղակի «ստրուկ» բառի մասին թյուր պատկերացումները շտկելու համար:
> 
> Բա ո՞նց պայքարեն, Կուկ, ինչ-որ հարմար բան կառաջարկեի՞ր Դաշնակցությանը:


Ռամշ ջան, ես չեմ, որ պետքա դաշնակներին առաջարկեմ: Ես քաղաքագետ չեմ, եթե մի ամբողջ հարյուրամյա կուսակցությունը մի առաջարկող չունի, թող գնա Կիևյանում հերթագրվի: Մի տարի առաջ ՀԱԿ-ը ասեց՝ Ղարաբաղի հարցը տխուր ա, դաշնակները չլսելու տվին, դե հասկանալի ա, կերակրատաշտի մոտ են մարդիկ, ձեռ չէր տալիս լսելը, հիմա որ արդեն արձանագրությունները նախաստորագրվել են, 15 հոգով դիետա են սկսել պահել, իբր գերծ են անում, էն էլ ում դեմ են դիետան սկսել՝ էձիկի: Մեկը լինի հարցնող՝ էձիկն ո՞վ ա: 
Իսկ ստրուկները առարկայի նման բաներ են, իրանց նույնիսկ կենդանի թաղել են տերերի մեռնելու դեպքում, ի՞նչ դատ այ ախպեր, սրանք դատի տվող ստրուկներ չեն, հիմա իսկը էն ժամանակնբերն ա, որ դատարան հասկացություն չկա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ գուցե ձեռք ա բերել ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ծախի թուրքերին, այլ որ չծախի, այսինքն` կանխի էդ տարածքների գնումը թուրքերի կողմից:


Ռամշտայն ջան, էտ տրամաբանությամբ Վահանը պիտի հայ-թուրքական սահմանի հողերը ծերից ծեր առնի, հայկական կողմից, գոնե մի 30 մետր լայնությամբ, ու փաստորեն 268 կիլոմետր երկարությամբ: Թե չէ, որ գոնե մի մետր էլ թողեց, որ թուրքերը առնեն, էտ մի մետրով թուրքերը կսկսեն ներթափանցել Հայաստան:

----------

dvgray (01.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սրա տիպի՞. «Ժողովուրդ, ձեր Երեւանի տները ծախեք, էկեք ստեղ հող առեք…»:
> Թե՞ ժողովուրդը էդքան հարուստ ա, որ որտեղ ուզի հող առնի:


Փաստորեն մենակ հարուստներն են հայրենասեր: Տենաս  Լֆիկը քանի մետր ա արդեն առել սահմանի վրա: Նույն հայրենասիրությունից ելնելով էլ, որ մեզ պաշտպանեն թուրքերից, թուրքական սահմանի պահեստները Սերժի ախպորինը կլինեն, մաքսայինի պետի պաշտոնն էլ դաշնակներին կտան, որ հանկարծ չթողնեն հակահայկական ապրանք մտնի Թուրքիայից:

----------

Enigmatic (05.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Էսօր Հրապարակի ժամի մոտ էի, մի 3-4 երեխա էին կանգնած, մոտ 10-12 տարեկան, մեկն էլ էն ստորագրահավաքի սեղանիկի մոտից վազելով եկավ ուրախ-ուրախ միացավ սրանց.
-Արա հորս արև հարցրեցի, ասին կարաք, եկեք սաղով գնանք ստորագրենք, մենակս ամաչեցի:
-Հա բայց ես ստորագրել չգիտեմ:
-Դե մի բան կխզբզես էլի, ես իմ իսկական ստորագրությունը չեմ ստորագրելու:

Ինձ բացել էր :LOL:

----------

Enigmatic (05.10.2009), Norton (05.10.2009), Քամի (05.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk



----------

Norton (05.10.2009), Քամի (05.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Այսօր ժամը 23:05-ի սահմաններում էս ու Հայկօ-ն անցնում էինք հրապարակով: Դաշնակների մոտով անցնելուց հետևյալ պատկերին ականատես եղանք: Շրջան էին կազմել, բանվորների նման պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակը ճղել, դրել էին մեջտեղները, սեղան էին կազմակերպել ու հաց էին ուտում:
Դիմացն էլ հացադուլի պլականտն էր ու "Ո՛չ", չուրանանք, բլա բլա բլա:

----------

Kuk (07.10.2009), Mephistopheles (07.10.2009), Հայկօ (07.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էլմո ջան էդ նախկին սմեննա եղել երևի  :Jpit:  Սմենը փոխվելա ու քանի որ շատ սոված էին հենց տեղում "կեդրոնական սնտուկի" հաշվին որոշել են հաց ուտել  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Այսօր ժամը 23:05-ի սահմաններում էս ու Հայկօ-ն անցնում էինք հրապարակով: Դաշնակների մոտով անցնելուց հետևյալ պատկերին ականատես եղանք: Շրջան էին կազմել, բանվորների նման պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակը ճղել, դրել էին մեջտեղները, սեղան էին կազմակերպել ու հաց էին ուտում:
> Դիմացն էլ հացադուլի պլականտն էր ու "Ո՛չ", չուրանանք, բլա բլա բլա:


ակամայից ձախորդ փանոսը հիշեցի… էն որ փանոսն իրեն կախում է ծառից (մթոմ կախվում ա) կնիկը տեսնում ասում է.

-փանոս ջան էս ի՞նչ ես անում
-ինձ կախ եմ տվել,- ասում է
-պարանը կռնատակիցդ ինչի՞ ես արել

-ախար վիզս ցավու՜մ ա

----------

Kuk (08.10.2009), ministr (07.10.2009), Norton (08.10.2009), Հայկօ (07.10.2009), Տրիբուն (08.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

> Իսկ գուցե ձեռք ա բերել ոչ թե նրա համար, որ ծախի թուրքերին, այլ որ չծախի, այսինքն` կանխի էդ տարածքների գնումը թուրքերի կողմից:


Իսկ գուցցե պարզապես սուտ է՞: Համառորեն տարածվող սուտ լուր

----------


## ars83

> Այսօր ժամը 23:05-ի սահմաններում էս ու Հայկօ-ն անցնում էինք հրապարակով: Դաշնակների մոտով անցնելուց հետևյալ պատկերին ականատես եղանք: Շրջան էին կազմել, բանվորների նման պոլիէթիլենային տոպրակը ճղել, դրել էին մեջտեղները, սեղան էին կազմակերպել ու հաց էին ուտում:
> Դիմացն էլ հացադուլի պլականտն էր ու "Ո՛չ", չուրանանք, բլա բլա բլա:


Ես էլ առավոտյան եմ անցել Հրապարակի մոտով ընկերներիս հետ։ Գնացի, ստորագրեցի, քանի որ թուրք–հայկական սահմանի վերաբերյալ պայմանագիրը ներկա ձևակերպումով ընդունելի չեմ համարում։ Իսկ թե ով ինչ ա ուտում, ու ինչ սուփրայի վրա, ինձ չհետաքրքրեց. ես իմ կարծիքն արտահայտեցի։ Ու նման արգումենտներն էլ, Շեֆ ջան, հեչ համոզիչ չեն, քանի որ *ակնհայտ ա*, որ որևէ մեկը չկա ներկայումս, որ սուրբ լինի ու զուտ հայ ժողովրդի շահերից դրդված գործի /ըստ իս  :Wink: /

----------

Rammstein (10.10.2009), Ribelle (08.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ես էլ առավոտյան եմ անցել Հրապարակի մոտով ընկերներիս հետ։ Գնացի, ստորագրեցի, քանի որ թուրք–հայկական սահմանի վերաբերյալ պայմանագիրը ներկա ձևակերպումով ընդունելի չեմ համարում։ Իսկ թե ով ինչ ա ուտում, ու ինչ սուփրայի վրա, ինձ չհետաքրքրեց. ես իմ կարծիքն արտահայտեցի։ Ու նման արգումենտներն էլ, Շեֆ ջան, հեչ համոզիչ չեն, քանի որ *ակնհայտ ա*, որ որևէ մեկը չկա ներկայումս, որ սուրբ լինի ու զուտ հայ ժողովրդի շահերից դրդված գործի /ըստ իս /


դէ հա, Արսեն ջան ես հո չե՞մ ասում «խի՞ են հաց ուտում»: Ուզում եմ ասել, եթե անունը դրել ես հացադուլ, ուրեմն հացադուլ արա, եթե պարզապես նստացույց ա, ուրեմն պետք չի ասել հացադուլ ենք անում:
Նայում եմ, դիմացը պլակատ ա դրած, վրան գրված՝ «հացադուլ», մի 2 մետր այնկողմ մարդիկ նստած, հաց են ուտում…

----------


## Kuk

> դէ հա, Արսեն ջան ես հո չե՞մ ասում «խի՞ են հաց ուտում»: Ուզում եմ ասել, եթե անունը դրել ես հացադուլ, ուրեմն հացադուլ արա, եթե պարզապես նստացույց ա, ուրեմն պետք չի ասել հացադուլ ենք անում:
> Նայում եմ, դիմացը պլակատ ա դրած, վրան գրված՝ «հացադուլ», մի 2 մետր այնկողմ մարդիկ նստած, հաց են ուտում…


Նորմալ ա, Վազգ ջան, իրանք հաց չեն ուտում. հացը փոխարինել են լավաշով: Իրանք հացադուլը բառի բուն իմաստով են հասկացել:

----------

ministr (08.10.2009)

----------


## ars83

> դէ հա, Արսեն ջան ես հո չե՞մ ասում «խի՞ են հաց ուտում»: Ուզում եմ ասել, եթե անունը դրել ես հացադուլ, ուրեմն հացադուլ արա, եթե պարզապես նստացույց ա, ուրեմն պետք չի ասել հացադուլ ենք անում:
> Նայում եմ, դիմացը պլակատ ա դրած, վրան գրված՝ «հացադուլ», մի 2 մետր այնկողմ մարդիկ նստած, հաց են ուտում…


Վազգեն ջան, իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ դրանք մանր-մունր բաներ են. հացադուլ, թե նստացույց՝ երկուսն էլ բողոքի ակցիայի տեսակ են (երկուսն էլ բանի տեղ դնող չկա, ցավոք): Կարևորը բողոքի առարկան ա, կարծում եմ:
Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր, թե ինչու, օրինակ ՀԱԿ-ը չի միացել այս փաստաթղթի ստորագրման դեմ ակցիային  :Think:  Մի քիչ շատ ժամանակ ունենամ, ֆորումում ման գամ, գտնեմ, կարդամ, հաստատ *Չուկը* մի երկու բան գրած կլինի...

----------


## karenmorm

> Էդ էձիկի հրաժարականն են պահանջում, ձևական, իսկ էձիկը, ինչպես գիտենք, հարց լուծող չի, հրաման կատարող ա, հարց լուծողի հրաժարականը ոչ մի կերպ չեն պահանջում, չի կարելի


Լևոնը որ Րաֆֆիին հեռացրեց բա խի ինքը  չհեռացավ թե հարց լուծողը Րաֆֆին եր

----------


## Rammer

*Կարեն* մի հարց կարելի է ? Դաշնակնները դադարել են պահանջել Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականը...

----------


## Chuk

> Լևոնը որ Րաֆֆիին հեռացրեց բա խի ինքը  չհեռացավ թե հարց լուծողը Րաֆֆին եր


Որովհետև Րաֆֆին «հրամանը չէր կատարել», բարեկամս, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ ընդհանուր ընտրված կուրսից շեղվել էր: Իսկ այ Նալբանդյանը չի շեղվել, կատարում է այն, ինչը որոշված է («Սերժի հրաման» կարող ենք անվանել):

----------

Kuk (09.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Վազգեն ջան, իմ ասածն էլ էն ա, որ դրանք մանր-մունր բաներ են. հացադուլ, թե նստացույց՝ երկուսն էլ բողոքի ակցիայի տեսակ են (երկուսն էլ բանի տեղ դնող չկա, ցավոք): Կարևորը բողոքի առարկան ա, կարծում եմ:
> Ինձ հետաքրքիր էր, թե ինչու, օրինակ ՀԱԿ-ը չի միացել այս փաստաթղթի ստորագրման դեմ ակցիային  Մի քիչ շատ ժամանակ ունենամ, ֆորումում ման գամ, գտնեմ, կարդամ, հաստատ *Չուկը* մի երկու բան գրած կլինի...


Արս, ՀԱԿ-ը չի միացել, որովհետև այս ակցիան իմիտացիոն բնույթ է կրում: Ու դրա համար համոզվելու համար պետք ա նայել օրինակ վերջին օրերի զարգացումները: ՀՅԴ-ն իբր փորձում է այս չարիքը կանխելու համար համագործակցել բոլոր ուժերի հետ, բայց այսօրվա ռեալ միակ ուժեղ ուժի հետ բանակցության փորձ անգամ չի ուզում անել, պատասխանատուն այս ամեն Սերժ Սարգսյանն է, բայց ոչ միայն հրաժարականը չի պահանջում, այլև հայտարարում է, որ հեղափոխության հարց չկա (այլ կերպ ասած «պարոն նախագահ հանգիստ ստորագրեք, մենք ուղղակի աղմկում ենք, մի վախեցեք»):

Իրականությունից չշեղվելու համար ասեմ, որ այսօր Հրանտ Մարգարյանը հայտարարել է, որ եթե իշխանությունն իրենց չընդառաջի, ապա իրենք կգնան մինչև իշխանափոխություն: Պարզապես պետք է հաշվի առնել որ այդ հայտարարության միակ նպատակը վաղվա հանրահավաքի մասնակիցների թիվն ավելացնելն է: Իսկ Դաշնակցության վերնախավը ինչպես 10 տարի շարունակ իշխանության խաղը խաղացել է, այնպես էլ շարունակում է խաղալ:

Ուրիշ հարց, որ հիմա մի թեթև ուզում են դեմքները փրկեն: Բայց բավական ակնհայտ իմիտացիոն տարբերակ են ընտրել:

----------

Kuk (09.10.2009), Norton (08.10.2009)

----------


## ars83

> ՀՅԴ-ն իբր փորձում է այս չարիքը կանխելու համար համագործակցել բոլոր ուժերի հետ, բայց այսօրվա ռեալ միակ ուժեղ ուժի հետ բանակցության փորձ անգամ չի ուզում անել,


Ես դեպքերի զարգացմանն ամենասկզբից չեմ հետևել. ՀՅԴ–ն հատուկ բանակցություններ, օրինակ, «Ժառանգության» հետ վարե՞լ է, որպեսզի նրանք միանան։ Այս ակցիան բաց չէ՞ միանալ ցանկացոների համար։




> պատասխանատուն այս ամեն Սերժ Սարգսյանն է, բայց ոչ միայն հրաժարականը չի պահանջում, այլև հայտարարում է, որ հեղափոխության հարց չկա (այլ կերպ ասած «պարոն նախագահ հանգիստ ստորագրեք, մենք ուղղակի աղմկում ենք, մի վախեցեք»):


Համենայն դեպս, ինչ–որ դեմ ակցիա է. ՀԱԿ–ը նմանատիպ /հենց այս պայմանագրի դեմ ուղված/ ակցիա պլանավորո՞ւմ է։ Եվ ընդհանրապես, ՀԱԿ–ն այս համաձայնագրին ինչպե՞ս է վերաբերվում /մի անգամ գրել էիր, կարդացել եմ, իմ հիշելով, կտրուկ դեմ չի արտահայտվում  :Think: /

Հ.Գ. Ես, ինչպես երևում է, այն թեման չեմ ընտրել գրառումներիս համար, քանի որ ինձ հետաքրքրում է բուն պայմանագիրը և ոչ այս կամ այն կուսակցությունը։ Գնամ համապատասխան թեման։

----------


## Chuk

> Ես դեպքերի զարգացմանն ամենասկզբից չեմ հետևել. ՀՅԴ–ն հատուկ բանակցություններ, օրինակ, «Ժառանգության» հետ վարե՞լ է, որպեսզի նրանք միանան։ Այս ակցիան բաց չէ՞ միանալ ցանկացոների համար։


Այո՛, ՀՅԴ-ն հատուկ բանակցություններ է վարել իրեն ներկայումս միացած բոլոր ուժերի հետ, նաև փորձել է բանակցություններ վարել ՀԱԿ մաս կազմող երկու-երեք կուսակցությունների հետ (ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ի), ինչն անուղղակի նշանակում է ընդդիմադիր դաշտը, մասնավորապես ՀԱԿ-ը պառակտելու փորձ: Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի համար առանձին տարբեր ասուլիսներում հայտարարել են, որ համագործակցություն չեն պատկերացնում, որ ՀԱԿղին էլ են դեմ: Ու սրանով իսկ ցույց են տվել, որ իրենց ուզածը ոչ թե ընդհանուր ճակատ ստեղծելն է, ինչպես ասում են, այլ լրիվ այլ բաները:

----------


## Chuk

> Համենայն դեպս, ինչ–որ դեմ ակցիա է. ՀԱԿ–ը նմանատիպ /հենց այս պայմանագրի դեմ ուղված/ ակցիա պլանավորո՞ւմ է։ Եվ ընդհանրապես, ՀԱԿ–ն այս համաձայնագրին ինչպե՞ս է վերաբերվում /մի անգամ գրել էիր, կարդացել եմ, իմ հիշելով, կտրուկ դեմ չի արտահայտվում /
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես, ինչպես երևում է, այն թեման չեմ ընտրել գրառումներիս համար, քանի որ ինձ հետաքրքրում է բուն պայմանագիրը և ոչ այս կամ այն կուսակցությունը։ Գնամ համապատասխան թեման։


ՀԱԿ-ը հայտարարել ա, որ դեմ ա արձանագրությունների էս ձևին, հայտարարել ա շատ ավելի շուտ, քան ՀՅԴ-ները զարթնել են: Միաժամանակ հստակ գնահատել ա իր ուժերն ու ասել, որ միայնակ չի կարող պայքարել ու համագործակցություն ա պետք: Համագործակցության հրապարակային առաջարկ ա արվել ՀՅԴ-ին ու Ժառանգությանը: Միաժամանակ հայտարարել ա, որ իմիտացիոն բաների չի մասնակցի ու հայտարարել ա, որ հենց ՀՅԴ-ն ու Ժառանգությունը կլրջանան ու կոնկրետ խնդիր կդնեն իրենց առաջ, ոչ թե ձևական արտգործնախարարի հրաժարական, իրենք կմիանան կամ առնվազն կքննարկեն միանալու հարցը:

Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ եթե անգամ ՀՅԴ հիմնական պահանջը (արտգործնախարարի հրաժարականը) իրականացվի, գործընթացը չի կանխվի: Այլ կերպ ասած էս ակցիան հենց սկզբից կեղծ ու իմիտացիոն է:

Արս, ցավում եմ, բայց էս փաստաթղթերի հարցն արդեն վճռված ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լևոնը որ Րաֆֆիին հեռացրեց բա խի ինքը  չհեռացավ թե հարց լուծողը Րաֆֆին եր


ով որ շեղվում ա ընդհանուր արտաքին քաղաքական գծից, նրան էլ հանում են… ստեղ ի՞նչն ա էդքան բարդ… 

հա ի դեպ եթե տեղյակ չես ասեմ… մեր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը *Նալբանդյանը չի մշակում*… եթե ժամանակ ունենաս ու ազգային գործերից մի երկու րոպե դադար առնես, խնդրում եմ սա փոխանցես դաշնակներին…

----------


## Արշակ

> հա ի դեպ եթե տեղյակ չես ասեմ… մեր արտաքին քաղաքականությունը *Նալբանդյանը չի մշակում*… եթե ժամանակ ունենաս ու ազգային գործերից մի երկու րոպե դադար առնես, խնդրում եմ սա փոխանցես դաշնակներին…


Ի դեպ, հենց Նալբանդյանն էլ մամուլի ասուլիսներից մեկի ժամանակ շեշտեց, որ հայ–թուրքական բանակցություններում *ինքն ընդամենը կատարում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հանձնարարությունները։*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ի դեպ, հենց Նալբանդյանն էլ մամուլի ասուլիսներից մեկի ժամանակ շեշտեց, որ հայ–թուրքական բանակցություններում *ինքն ընդամենը կատարում է Սերժ Սարգսյանի հանձնարարությունները։*


Արշակ ջան, սա ոչ թե դաշնակցության այլ նրանց կուրորեն հետևողների գլուխը պետք է մտցնել… բայց դե, մարդը եթե դաշնակի հետևից ա գնում, դժվար դրա գլուխը բան մտցնես…

իմ փիսոյին որ մի երկու անգամ ճաշը ուրիշ տեղ եմ դնում, էլ հին տեղը չի գնում… սրանից ինչ հետևությու՞ն… որ իմ փիսոյից դաշնակ դուրս չի գա

----------


## Kuk

Երեկ Աբովյան փողոցով անցնում էի, երիտասարդ դաշնակներ դուրս եկան դեմս, թռուցիկներ էին բաժանում հանրահավաքի, ու էդ իրազեկմանը ոչ մի ոստիկան չէր խոչընդոտում, շաաատ հանգիստ, ուրախ զվաչթ իրազեկում էին: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքների մասին իրազեկողները ենթարկվում են բռնությունների, ծեծի, քր.գործեր են սարքվում գլխներին, ամիսներով նստում են: ՀԱԿ-ի նստացույց անողները, որ Հյուսիսային Պողոտայում էին նստում, ոչ մեկին չէին խանգարում, էլի բռնությունների ու ծեծի էին ենթարկվում, ոստիկանության բաժիններ էին տարվում, իսկ դաշնակները որ կառավարության ու արտգործնախարարության շենքի մոտ նստում են հենց աստիճանների վրա, ոչ ոքին չեն խանգարում հա՞, ոչ մի ոստիկան չի գալիս պաստառ չի ջարդում, նստացույցի մասնակիցներին չի ծեծում, չի տանում բաժին: Կամ որ էդ նույն կառավարության շենքի մոտ սպանված զինվորների մայրեր էին հավաքվում մի 5-6 հոգի, ոստիկանները գալիս հրմշտելով հեռացնում էին տարածքից, իբր թե չի կարելի կառավարության շենքի մոտ հավաքվել, ինչ որ սահմաններ էին ասում, թե էսքան մետրից մոտիկ չի կարելի կանգնել և այլն, իսկ դաշնակները աստիճաններին նստած են, ինչ իմանանք՝ իրիկունները չեն մտնում ներս չայ խմելու, իրանց բան ասող չկա: Շատ իրական ընդդիմություն են է ախր:

----------

Chuk (09.10.2009), Norton (09.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Երեկ Աբովյան փողոցով անցնում էի, երիտասարդ դաշնակներ դուրս եկան դեմս, թռուցիկներ էին բաժանում հանրահավաքի, ու էդ իրազեկմանը ոչ մի ոստիկան չէր խոչընդոտում, շաաատ հանգիստ, ուրախ զվաչթ իրազեկում էին: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ ՀԱԿ-ի հանրահավաքների մասին իրազեկողները ենթարկվում են բռնությունների, ծեծի, քր.գործեր են սարքվում գլխներին, ամիսներով նստում են: ՀԱԿ-ի նստացույց անողները, որ Հյուսիսային Պողոտայում էին նստում, ոչ մեկին չէին խանգարում, էլի բռնությունների ու ծեծի էին ենթարկվում, ոստիկանության բաժիններ էին տարվում, իսկ դաշնակները որ կառավարության ու արտգործնախարարության շենքի մոտ նստում են հենց աստիճանների վրա, ոչ ոքին չեն խանգարում հա՞, ոչ մի ոստիկան չի գալիս պաստառ չի ջարդում, նստացույցի մասնակիցներին չի ծեծում, չի տանում բաժին: Կամ որ էդ նույն կառավարության շենքի մոտ սպանված զինվորների մայրեր էին հավաքվում մի 5-6 հոգի, ոստիկանները գալիս հրմշտելով հեռացնում էին տարածքից, իբր թե չի կարելի կառավարության շենքի մոտ հավաքվել, ինչ որ սահմաններ էին ասում, թե էսքան մետրից մոտիկ չի կարելի կանգնել և այլն, իսկ դաշնակները աստիճաններին նստած են, ինչ իմանանք՝ իրիկունները չեն մտնում ներս չայ խմելու, իրանց բան ասող չկա: Շատ իրական ընդդիմություն են է ախր:


Իրանք կառուցողական են...

----------


## Chuk

> Գործընթացը չի ավարտվել, մենք նույնիսկ կառաջարկենք իշխանություններին գործակցել հայ-թուրքական Արձանագրությունների վնասները նվազեցնելու ուղղությամբ: Այս մասին այսօր լրագրողներին հայտարարել է դաշնակցական գործիչ Կիրո Մանոյանը:
> 
> Նրա խոսքերով` եթե համապատասխան պատասխան չլինի, ապա գործը կարող է նաև հասնել մինչև նախագահի հրաժարականը պահանջելը: *«Բայց դա չի լինի ինքնանպատակ, չի լինի վատն ավելի վատով փոխարինելու համար»*,- պարզաբանել է Կիրո Մանոյանը:
> 
> Նա նաև հիշեցրել է Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Թայիփ Էրդողանի խոսքերն այն մասին, որ ինքը պատասխանատվություն չի կրում Արձանագությունների ստորագրման համար և հայտարարել է. «Որովհետև երաշխավորված չէ, որ Թուրքիան կվավերացնի Արձանագրությունները: Առնվազն հույն ունեմ, որ Հայաստանը վավերացման պրոցես չի սկսի, մինչև Թուրքիայի կողմից վավերացումը լինելը»:


tert.am


Երեկ այս նույն նախադասությունն ասել է մեկ այլ դաշնակ՝ Մարգարյան Հրանտը:
Վերծանեմ այս խոսքերը նրանց համար, ովքեր չեն խորանում:

Սա նշանակում է միայն մի բան, որ պարոնայք դաշնակները անգամ այս իրավիճակում, երբ ճղճղում են էն մասին, որ ցեղասպանություն է ծախվում, և այլն, և այլն, այսինքն փաստացի ընդունում են, որ ներա իշխանությունները դավաճան քաղաքականություն են վարում (այն իշխանությունը, որի մաս են իրենք կազմել, ու հենց այդ մաս կազմելու ժամանակ էլ հղիացել է այս փաստաթուղթը, այլ կերպ ասած իրենց պատասխանատվության բաժինն ունեն), ահա ուրեմն, անգամ այդ դեպքում իրենք չեն պայքարում ներկա իշխանությունների դեմ այլ շարունակում են պայքարել... Տեր-Պետրոսյանի դեմ... Արդեն իսկ սկսել են սև քարոզարշավը:

Ի՞նչ արած:
ՀՅԴ-ին մշտապես ինչ-որ բան է պետք կուսակցությունը պահելու համար: Երկար տարիներ իրենց բիզնեսը ցեղասպանությունն է եղել: Երբ այս գործընթացը կավարտվի, կունենան նոր բիզնես՝ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին հայհոյել՝ կլորիկ գումարներով:

----------


## Chuk

Գնացի Օրբելիի անկյունում դիմավորեցի ՀՅԴ երթը:
Տպավորությունս մտահոգեցնող է:

Երթը շատ դանդաղ էր, մտնում էին նեղ թունել, սկզբից մինչև վերջ տևեց 14 րոպե 25 վայրկյան: Որպես համեմատություն ասեմ, որ ՀԱԿ երթերը միշտ ավելի արագ են եղել ու շատ ավելի լայն ճանապարհների վրա ՀԱԿ ամենակարճ (!!!) երթը տևել է 15 րոպե: 

Սպասում էի, որ շատ ավելի շատ մարդ պետք է լինի, հաշվի առնելով, որ ազգային գործոնն էս հարցում շատ էր, շոշափվում էր ցեղասպանության հարցը, Երևան եկող ճանապարհները բաց են եղել, ՀՅԴ-ն շատ մեծ քարոզչություն էր արել, լավ գովազդել էր:

Փաստորեն ժողովրդի մեծ մասն արդեն ամեն ինչի վրա թքած ունեն: Վատ է:

Ծիծաղեցնող էին ՀՅԴ մեքենաները, որոնք գնում էին երթի միջով իսկ նրանց վրա կանգնած էին բարձրախոսներով մարդիկ ու վանկարկում էին ծիծաղելի կարգախոսները: Վարողը գոռում էր. «Մա՛հ թուրքերին» ժողովուրնդ արձագանքում. «Մա՛հ, մա՛հ, մա՛հ»: Իհարկե ուրիշ կոչեր էլ կային, օրինակ «Նախագա՛հ, մի՛ զիջիր»... Ասեմ, որ նախագահն այս կոչն անշուշտ կլսի ու չի՛ զիջի: Այլ կշարունակի անել այն, ինչ որոշել էր:

Վաղը փաստաթղթերը կստորագրվեն:

----------

Elmo (09.10.2009), Kuk (09.10.2009), murmushka (09.10.2009), Norton (09.10.2009), urartu (09.10.2009)

----------


## Շինարար

> Փաստորեն ժողովրդի մեծ մասն արդեն ամեն ինչի վրա թքած ունեն: Վատ է:


Հարգելիս, իսկ գուցե ժողովրդի մեծ մասը ուղղակի համակարծի՞ք չի դաշնակների հետ: :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելիս, իսկ գուցե ժողովրդի մեծ մասը ուղղակի համակարծի՞ք չի դաշնակների հետ:


Ցավոք սրտի վերլուծությունս ու էդ եզրահանգումս միայն այսօրվա այս երթի վրա չի հիմնված:

----------


## ministr

> ԿՊԱՀԱՆՋԵՆ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻ ՀՐԱԺԱՐԱԿԱՆԸ
> 
> Հոկտեմբերի 9-ին ՀՅԴ հանրահավաքում ելույթ ունենալով` Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը նախ խնդրեց մեկ րոպե լռությամբ հիշել եղեռնի մեկուկես միլիոն զոհերին: Այնուհետեւ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը շնորհակալություն հայտնեց շուրջ մեկ ամիս հերթափոխով ԱԳՆ շենքի դիմաց հացադուլի եւ նստացույցի նստող կանանց եւ տղամարդկանց, նրանց ովքեր քարոզչական աշխատանքով, ավտոարշավով արթնացրեցին մարդկանց, վաթսունից ավելի հասարակական կազմակերպություններին, որոնք միավորվեցին մեկ հայտարարությամբ ոչ ասելու, տասներկու կուսակցություններից, որոնք ոչ մի բանից չվախեցան, այն կուսակցություններից, որոնցին նոր նամակներ են գալիս միանալու ցանկությամբ: Սփյուռքին, որ ոտքի կանգնեց Փարիզում, Նյու Յորքում, Լոս Անջելեսում, Բեյրութում, եւ որքան էլ մեզնից թաքցնեն, նաեւ Ռոստովում` ասելու նախագահին, որ իրենք դեմ են ստորացնող նախապայմաններին, չեն ուզում վճարել այդ գինը ճանապարհի բացման համար: Վահանը Հովհաննիսյանը հայտարարեց, որ *արձանագրությունները ստորագրելու դեպքում* իրենք պահանջելու են ամբողջական իշխանափոխություն` նախագահի հրաժարականը:


http://lragir.am

Ինչպես ասում էր կոմանդորը, ավտոարշավով հարվածենք ...  :Smile: 

Էս ինադու են անում?  :LOL:  Լաաավ էլի.. լուրջ կուսակցություն եք, ինչքան կարելի ա անլուրջ բաներ անել... սմենով հացադուլ (բայց լավաշ կարելիա), հիմա էլ եթե ստորագրեն, ապա կպահանջեք հրաժարական: Հարգելիս, ստորագրել պրծնելուց հետո պահանջում եք որ ինչ?

----------


## Kuk

> http://lragir.am
> 
> Ինչպես ասում էր կոմանդորը, ավտոարշավով հարվածենք ... 
> 
> Էս ինադու են անում?  Լաաավ էլի.. լուրջ կուսակցություն եք, ինչքան կարելի ա անլուրջ բաներ անել... սմենով հացադուլ (բայց լավաշ կարելիա), հիմա էլ եթե ստորագրեն, ապա կպահանջեք հրաժարական: Հարգելիս, ստորագրել պրծնելուց հետո պահանջում եք որ ինչ?


Ու հետաքրքիր ա՝ ո՞ւմ են առաջադրելու թեկնածու. քոչարյանի՞ն:

----------


## ministr

Յանի ՍՍ-ը հուզվեց հրաժարական տվեց հիմա էլ մտածում ես թե ում են առաջադրելու?  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Սերժ Սարգսյանը վաղ թե ուշ հրաժարական տալու ա  :Smile: 
Իհարկե դրանում ՀՅԴ-ի իմիտացիոն ակցիաները կապ չեն ունենալու, բայց դէ  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (09.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Յանի ՍՍ-ը հուզվեց հրաժարական տվեց հիմա էլ մտածում ես թե ում են առաջադրելու?


Չէ, ուղղակի հետաքրքիր ա՝ իրանք ո՞նց կպատասխանեն էս հարցին. էլի ընկեր վահանին ե՞ն առաջադրելու, որ ասի՝ ուտում են, գռփում-չռփում են, հետո հետները կոալիցիա կազմի:

----------

snow (10.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Հընգեր Վահանի ամբիցիաները դժվար թե թույլ տան իրենից բացի ուրիշ մարդ առաջարկի

----------


## urartu

> Սերժ Սարգսյանը վաղ թե ուշ հրաժարական տալու ա
> Իհարկե դրանում ՀՅԴ-ի իմիտացիոն ակցիաները կապ չեն ունենալու, բայց դէ


էս վերջի ելույթի ժամանակ Լևոնը ասաց, որ կառաջադրվի, եթե իր թեկնածությունը դնի Քոչը, իսկ դա հեչ պատահական չեր, հետևաբար դաշնակները  և սփյուռքը գործիք կհանդիսան, Քոչարյանի վերադարձի համար, որին շուտով ականատես կլինենք

----------


## Chuk

> էս վերջի ելույթի ժամանակ Լևոնը ասաց, որ կառաջադրվի, եթե իր թեկնածությունը դնի Քոչը, իսկ դա հեչ պատահական չեր, հետևաբար դաշնակները  և սփյուռքը գործիք կհանդիսան, Քոչարյանի վերադարձի համար, որին շուտով ականատես կլինենք


Դա ձև էր Քոչարյանի հնարավոր առաջադրվելը Սերժի հնարավոր հրաժարականի դեպքում վիժեցնելու համար, էդքանով ճիշտ ես:

----------


## Marduk

Chuk

Եթե հաշվի առնենք որ դաշնակները ամեն ինչ արեցին որ քիչ մարդ գա միտինգին ապա ահագին էլ մարդ կար: 
Հետո ահագին մարդ նախագահականից հետո էլ չշարունակեց:

Հաստատ կարող եմ ասել որ սա դաշնակների մի թևի կողմից կազմակերպած գոլորշի բաց թողնելու ակցիա էր:

Բայց սա երկար չի կարող տևի, որովհետև եթե գործը գա հասնի ԱԺ վավերացմանը ու այն ժամանակ էլ ոչինչ չանեն ապա դրանից հետո ՀՅԴ էլ չի լինի:

Էս ֆոնի վրա մի քիչ ավելի անկեղծ է երևում ՐԱֆֆին
http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2009-10-10/7351/

Բայց նա էլ է տարուբերվում:

Կարճ ասած եթե վերջապես հարցը դրվի քյասար ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականը ապա ՍՍ-ի վերւը կգա, էլ ոչ մի ռեալ հենարան չկա: Կարծում եմ ՍՍ-ը մինչև 2010 թվի ավարտ չի դիմանա:

*հիմա ամբողր մեր ժողովրդի ապագայի հարցն է:*

----------


## Վիշապ

Եթե դաշնակները սկսեն Սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջել, ապա ինձ թվում է, պետք է սկսել Սերժին պաշտպանել դաշնակներից, այ այստեղ արդեն ժողովդրի ու Սերժի շահերը կհամընկնեն :Jpit:  Սակայն ինձ թվում է, Դաշնակները շուտով 180 աստիճան կշրջվեն ավելի փափկացնելով իրենց «դիրքորոշումը» ու ի վերջո Սերժի տակը մտնելով։ Առաջին անգամը չի։ Իսկ Սերժը չեմ կարծում որ երբևիցէ հրաժարական կտա, կյանքում չհավատաք։  Կմեռնի, բայց չի տա :Tongue:

----------


## ministr

> Chuk
> 
> Եթե հաշվի առնենք որ դաշնակները ամեն ինչ արեցին որ քիչ մարդ գա միտինգին ապա ահագին էլ մարդ կար: 
> Հետո ահագին մարդ նախագահականից հետո էլ չշարունակեց:
> 
> Հաստատ կարող եմ ասել որ սա դաշնակների մի թևի կողմից կազմակերպած գոլորշի բաց թողնելու ակցիա էր:
> 
> Բայց սա երկար չի կարող տևի, որովհետև եթե գործը գա հասնի ԱԺ վավերացմանը ու այն ժամանակ էլ ոչինչ չանեն ապա դրանից հետո ՀՅԴ էլ չի լինի:
> 
> ...


Սենց որ գնա ՍՍ-ը ոչ միայն կդիմանա, այլ նաև երկրորդ 5 տարինա նստելու... Նախագահի աթոռին:

----------


## ranchpar

[QUOTE=Chuk;1810802]Սերժ Սարգսյանը վաղ թե ուշ հրաժարական տալու ա  :Smile: 
Իհարկե դրանում ՀՅԴ-ի իմիտացիոն ակցիաները կապ չեն ունենալու, բայց դէ  :Smile: [QUOTE]


բա  չէ  ազգը   պառակտողներն  են  Սերժիկին  հեռցնելու՞՞՞՞՞ :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> բա չէ ազգը *պառակտողներն* են Սերժիկին հեռցնելու՞՞՞՞՞


էդ դու Սերժին ինկատի ունե՞ս

----------

Chuk (10.10.2009), Kuk (10.10.2009), Norton (10.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Սերժ Սարգսյանը վաղ թե ուշ հրաժարական տալու ա 
> Իհարկե դրանում ՀՅԴ-ի իմիտացիոն ակցիաները կապ չեն ունենալու, բայց դէ


Ու փառք Աստծո, որ դաշնակները չեն կարողանալու դա անել, թեչէ դաշնակների բերած կադրը քոչարյանը չի՞, որ հոկտեմբերի 27-ով եկավ, մարտի 1-ով գնաց: Լավ ա, հերիք ա դաշնակներից էլ ոչինչ պետք չի էս ազգին, հոկտեմբերի 27-ն ու մարտի 1-ը շատ ա քիչ չի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> բա  չէ  ազգը   պառակտողներն  են  Սերժիկին  հեռցնելու՞՞՞՞՞


Այս պահին ամենապառակտիչ գործողությունները անում է Դաշնակցությունը քաջ գիտակցելով, որ Սերժի քաղաքական քայլերը անդարձելի են, կամ էլ դարձելի են միայն պատերազմի գնով ներկայիս իրավիճակի սահմաններում։ Եթե դաշնակցությունը չի ապացուցում, որ Սերժի քայլերը հակասահմանադրական են, կամ հակասում են միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերին, ապա Դաշնակների ընդվզումը կամ իմիտացիա է կամ պատեհապաշտություն։  Ի վերջո Հայաստանի սահմանադրությամբ միջազգային պայմանագրերը վավերացնում է ոչ թե Նախագահը, այլ Ազգային Ժողովը, Նախագահը Ազգային Ժողովին դեռ պիտի առաջարկի   վավերացնել այս արձանագրությունների հիման վրա ստեղծված պայմանագրերը, և կարելի է Ազգային Ժողովի վրա ֆիքսվել, ոչ թե Նախագահի։ Սակայն Դաշնակցությունը իշխանությանը այսքան ժամանակ սերտաճած լինելով շատ լավ գիտակցում է թե Նախագահի ցանկությունները, թե Ազգային Ժողովի դե ֆակտո խամաճիկների թատրոն լինելը, մենակ կասկածում եմ, որ գիտակցում են սեփական ողորմելիությունը ու կեղծավորությունը։ Ուստի այս շոուն բավականին տհաճ երանգներ է ստանում, և ամենամեծ վնասը ստանում է հասարակությունը՝ *ապակողմնորոշվելով*։ Այս պահին ամենակոռեկտ վիճակում է ՀԱԿ–ը իր լռությամբ, քանի որ միավորվելու ու Սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջելու համար շատ ավելի հարմար պահերն են եղել, սակայն դեմագոգները յուղ են վառել, իսկ հիմա հեչ հարմար պահ չի պահանջել Սերժի հրաժարականը երբ արդեն  Սերժը բավականին խորն է գնացել ու հետ գնալու ճանապարհ արդեն չկա էլ։ Ոնց որ մեկը տուն սարքելիս լինի, տեսնես որ սխալ տեղում է կառուցում, բայց սպասես մինչև կռիշ կապի դուռ լուսամուտներ դնի, նոր մեղադրես թե էս ի՞նչ տեղում ես տունը կառուցել։ Հիմա ով էլ գա իշխանության, այլընտրանք չունի բացի հնձելու այն պտուղները, որի սերմը վաղուց ցանել են Քոչարյանը, Օսկանյանը ու հիմա էլ Սերժը։

----------

Chuk (10.10.2009), Kuk (10.10.2009), Norton (10.10.2009)

----------


## Տատ

Քհմ...քհմ...Չուկ, կարելի է՞ :Blush: 

Արամ Անրահամյանին կարդալուց հետո նորից վերադառնում եմ իմ «տխմար» մտքին:

Նորից ենթադրում եմ, որ բոլոր պայքարող մասերն իրոք* հայրենասեր* են (ինչը պի բացառում նաև իշխանասիրությունը):
Ոչ միայն ԼՏՊ, այլ նաև դաշնակներն իրականում չեն վախենում ստորագրությունից, շատ լավ գիտակցելուվ, որ իրական մանրամասն աշխատանքը և որոշումները գալու են հետո, նույնիսկ վավերացնելուց հետո: Ինչպես և ԼՏՊ, նրանք գիտեն, որ ոչ մի անուղղելի բան չի ստորագրվում: 
Բայց ուղղել, շարունակել ուզում են հենց իրենք: Դու մի ասիր, փրկարարները շատ են լինելու, Չուկ, միայն մեկը չի :Wink: :

Այսինքն՝ նրանք էլ (պարզապես ԼՏՊից տարբեր ձևով և հերթականությամբ) հետապնդում են ՍՍ հանելու նպատակը, շատ լավ օգտագործելով ստորագրելու պահը, որը միայն ՍՍ ին է վնաս տալու:  Սպասում են, որ ատորագրի, իսկ հետո հենց իրենք էլ կբացատրեն, թե ինչպես կարելի է ի օգուտ օգտագործել այդ փուղթը:

Տարօրինակ կերպով սարքած տարբերակս դաշնակներին էլ սազեց:

----------


## Marduk

> Սենց որ գնա ՍՍ-ը ոչ միայն կդիմանա, այլ նաև երկրորդ 5 տարինա նստելու... Նախագահի աթոռին:


Չի մնա
Որովհետև թուրքերը սահմանը չեն բացելու մինչև Ղարաբաղում մի որևէ զիջում չանես:
 Ու ամեն օրը որ սահմանը չի բացվելու լինելու ՍՍ-ի ագոնիան, որովհետև ասելու են ազգդ ծախիր մի սահմանի համար էդ էլ չկարողացար ստանալ... այ

 Իսկ ԱՄՆ-ը կտեսնես մատը մատին չի խփելու որ սահման բացվի:

 ԱՄՆ-ը կանի հեղաշրջում Հայաստանում, կբերի իր խամաճիկներից մեկին ու նոր այն ժամանակ կճնշի որ սահմանը բացվի:

 Այնպես որ կարծում եմ Սերժը մինչև 2010-ի վերջ չի դիմանա:

----------


## Marduk

Մի կադր արդեն պատրաստ է

Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան. «Հրաժարականը հոկտեմբերի 10–ից արդեն կդառնա առարկայական իրականություն»

բայց կարծում եմ ինքը չի լինի հիմնական հարվածային ուժը:

----------


## Marduk

Վիշապ

*Ներկա պահին ոչ դաշնակներն են անկեղծ ժողովրդի հետ, ոչ էլ ՀԱԿ-ը:*

Ամեն մեկը մի պատճառաբանություն հնարել է քաշվել է կողքի ու սպասում է երբ է ՍՍ-ը կնքելու կապիտուլացիան:

----------


## Norton

> բայց կարծում եմ ինքը չի լինի հիմնական հարվածային ուժը:


Բա ո՞վ , աչքիս Արմեն Մարտիրոսյաննա լնելու

----------


## Rammer

> Այս պահին ամենապառակտիչ գործողությունները անում է Դաշնակցությունը քաջ գիտակցելով, որ Սերժի քաղաքական քայլերը անդարձելի են, կամ էլ դարձելի են միայն պատերազմի գնով ներկայիս իրավիճակի սահմաններում։ Եթե դաշնակցությունը չի ապացուցում, որ Սերժի քայլերը հակասահմանադրական են, կամ հակասում են միջազգային իրավունքի նորմերին, ապա Դաշնակների ընդվզումը կամ իմիտացիա է կամ պատեհապաշտություն։  Ի վերջո Հայաստանի սահմանադրությամբ միջազգային պայմանագրերը վավերացնում է ոչ թե Նախագահը, այլ Ազգային Ժողովը, Նախագահը Ազգային Ժողովին դեռ պիտի առաջարկի   վավերացնել այս արձանագրությունների հիման վրա ստեղծված պայմանագրերը, և կարելի է Ազգային Ժողովի վրա ֆիքսվել, ոչ թե Նախագահի։ Սակայն Դաշնակցությունը իշխանությանը այսքան ժամանակ սերտաճած լինելով շատ լավ գիտակցում է թե Նախագահի ցանկությունները, թե Ազգային Ժողովի դե ֆակտո խամաճիկների թատրոն լինելը, մենակ կասկածում եմ, որ գիտակցում են սեփական ողորմելիությունը ու կեղծավորությունը։ Ուստի այս շոուն բավականին տհաճ երանգներ է ստանում, և ամենամեծ վնասը ստանում է հասարակությունը՝ *ապակողմնորոշվելով*։ Այս պահին ամենակոռեկտ վիճակում է ՀԱԿ–ը իր լռությամբ, քանի որ միավորվելու ու Սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջելու համար շատ ավելի հարմար պահերն են եղել, սակայն դեմագոգները յուղ են վառել, իսկ հիմա հեչ հարմար պահ չի պահանջել Սերժի հրաժարականը երբ արդեն  Սերժը բավականին խորն է գնացել ու հետ գնալու ճանապարհ արդեն չկա էլ։ Ոնց որ մեկը տուն սարքելիս լինի, տեսնես որ սխալ տեղում է կառուցում, բայց սպասես մինչև կռիշ կապի դուռ լուսամուտներ դնի, նոր մեղադրես թե էս ի՞նչ տեղում ես տունը կառուցել։ Հիմա ով էլ գա իշխանության, այլընտրանք չունի բացի հնձելու այն պտուղները, որի սերմը վաղուց ցանել են Քոչարյանը, Օսկանյանը ու հիմա էլ Սերժը։


Ապեր բայց ՀԱԿ-ը չի լռել, ու չի էլ ասել որ ետ գնալու ճանապարհ չկա: Լևոնի ելույթը կարդա...Կոնկրետ ասելա  պահանջում ենք Սերժի հրաժարականը քանի որ դա միակ ելքն է, քո ասածի պես, պտուղնները չհանձնեոլւ համար...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Քհմ...քհմ...Չուկ, կարելի է՞
> 
> Արամ Անրահամյանին կարդալուց հետո նորից վերադառնում եմ իմ «տխմար» մտքին:
> 
> Նորից ենթադրում եմ, որ բոլոր պայքարող մասերն իրոք* հայրենասեր* են (ինչը պի բացառում նաև իշխանասիրությունը):
> Ոչ միայն ԼՏՊ, այլ նաև դաշնակներն իրականում չեն վախենում ստորագրությունից, շատ լավ գիտակցելուվ, որ իրական մանրամասն աշխատանքը և որոշումները գալու են հետո, նույնիսկ վավերացնելուց հետո: Ինչպես և ԼՏՊ, նրանք գիտեն, որ ոչ մի անուղղելի բան չի ստորագրվում: 
> Բայց ուղղել, շարունակել ուզում են հենց իրենք: Դու մի ասիր, փրկարարները շատ են լինելու, Չուկ, միայն մեկը չի:
> 
> Այսինքն՝ նրանք էլ (պարզապես ԼՏՊից տարբեր ձևով և հերթականությամբ) հետապնդում են ՍՍ հանելու նպատակը, շատ լավ օգտագործելով ստորագրելու պահը, որը միայն ՍՍ ին է վնաս տալու:  Սպասում են, որ ատորագրի, իսկ հետո հենց իրենք էլ կբացատրեն, թե ինչպես կարելի է ի օգուտ օգտագործել այդ փուղթը:
> ...


Տատ, ներիր, որ մեջ եմ ընկնում, բայց ինչ–որ այն չես ասում։ ՀԱԿ–ը և դաշնակները սկբունքային տարբեր, իրար հետ չխաչվող նպատակներ ունեն, նույնսիկ Սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջելու պարագայում։ Ինչպե՞ս թե ոչ մի անուղղելի բան չի ստորագրվում, ստորագրությունը հո պլաստիլինից արձան չի՞, որ ձին երբ ուզենաս էշ դարձնես, կամ էշի վրա էլ պլաստիլինից մատոռ կամ թևեր դնես։ Ղալաթ են անում, որ ստորագրելու պահը օգտագրծելով ՍՍ են ուզում հանել, դա նշանակում է նրանք թքած ունեն իրականում Հայաստանի քաղաքական կուրսի վրա, այս ամենի հետևում ճղճիմ շահեր են նստած։ ՀԱԿ–ը չեր կարող հա՞ հանրահավաք անել ու Սերժի հրաժարականը օր ու գիշեր պահանջել, ուղղակի դա ՀԱԿ–ի գաղափարախոսության ու տրամաբանության սահմաններից դուրս կլիներ, իսկ ահա այս արկածախնդրությունը իսկը դաշնակների ոճով է՝ խցկվել ամենաանհեթեթ պահերին։

----------

Chuk (10.10.2009), Mephistopheles (10.10.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր բայց ՀԱԿ-ը չի լռել, ու չի էլ ասել որ ետ գնալու ճանապարհ չկա: Լևոնի ելույթը կարդա...Կոնկրետ ասելա  պահանջում ենք Սերժի հրաժարականը քանի որ դա միակ ելքն է, քո ասածի պես, պտուղնները չհանձնեոլւ համար...


Ապեր, նույն Լևոնը ասել է, որ Ղարաբաղը ծախած պրծած է, ես չեմ խորանում մարդկանց խոսքերի մեջ, փաստացի այս պահին ՀԱԿ–ը լուռ է, իսկ ես դա համարում եմ ճիշտ։ Հիմա հեչ հարկադիր հրաժարականի պահ չի, իսկ ինքնակամ հրաժարական կասկածում եմ որ Սերժը երբևէ կտա, ավելի շուտ համոզված եմ, որ չի տա։

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, նույն Լևոնը ասել է, որ Ղարաբաղը ծախած պրծած է, ես չեմ խորանում մարդկանց խոսքերի մեջ, փաստացի այս պահին ՀԱԿ–ը լուռ է, իսկ ես դա համարում եմ ճիշտ։ Հիմա հեչ հարկադիր հրաժարականի պահ չի, իսկ ինքնակամ հրաժարական կասկածում եմ որ Սերժը երբևէ կտա, ավելի շուտ համոզված եմ, որ չի տա։


Ապեր ես շուււււււււււտվանից եմ ասում որ Լևոնը լուրջ ստռատեգ ա: Ուղղակի հարցնում էի որ տեսնեի ինչու ես տենց ռադիկալ կարծիքդ փոխել...Իհարկե այս պահին լուրջ ժողովրդկան ալիք բարձրացնելը սերժիկի հրաժարականի համար սխալ է...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ
> 
> *Ներկա պահին ոչ դաշնակներն են անկեղծ ժողովրդի հետ, ոչ էլ ՀԱԿ-ը:*
> 
> Ամեն մեկը մի պատճառաբանություն հնարել է քաշվել է կողքի ու սպասում է երբ է ՍՍ-ը կնքելու կապիտուլացիան:


Սերժը կապիտուլյացիա չի կնքելու, ես կարծում եմ, որ այս պահին Սերժը ճիշտ հակառակը՝ ուժեղացնում է իր դիրքերը։ Եթե հիշողություններիս զոռ տանք, ապա կնկատենք որ հիմա Սերժը փորձում է իրականացնել հենց Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ծրագիրը թե հայ–թուրքական հարաբերությունների թե Ղարաբաղի հարցում։ Ճիշտ է, կոպիտ սխալներով ու մի բան էլ ավելին զիջելով, բայց եթե միայն մակերեսորեն նայենք, ապա առայժմ դա Սերժին հաջողվում է։ Այո, անկեղծ չեն, բայց ՀԱԿ–ի ու դաշնակների  կեղծավորությունը ես չէի դնի մեկ հարթության մեջ։ Տարբեր մակարդակներ են։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր ես շուււււււււււտվանից եմ ասում որ Լևոնը լուրջ ստռատեգ ա: Ուղղակի հարցնում էի որ տեսնեի ինչու ես տենց ռադիկալ կարծիքդ փոխել...Իհարկե այս պահին լուրջ ժողովրդկան ալիք բարձրացնելը սերժիկի հրաժարականի համար սխալ է...


Ինձ չի թվում, որ ես իմ կարծիքը ռադիկալ եմ փոխում։ Պարզապես փորձում եմ լավին լավ ասել, վատին՝ վատ։ Ամեն դեպքում Լևոնն էլ պոպուլիզմից ու ցանկալին իրականություն տեսնելուց զերծ չի մնում, բայց դե ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք։ Ես նույնիսկ Սերժի քայլերն եմ խրախուսում, որոնք ինձ ճիշտ են թվում :Tongue:

----------


## Rammer

> Ինձ չի թվում, որ ես իմ կարծիքը ռադիկալ եմ փոխում։ Պարզապես փորձում եմ լավին լավ ասել, վատին՝ վատ։ Ամեն դեպքում Լևոնն էլ պոպուլիզմից ու ցանկալին իրականություն տեսնելուց զերծ չի մնում, բայց դե ունենք այն, ինչ ունենք։ Ես նույնիսկ Սերժի քայլերն եմ խրախուսում, որոնք ինձ ճիշտ են թվում


Լավա ապեր պրգմատիզմը կփրկի... :Smile: 
Բայց որ ասում եմ սերժը նույն ա բանն անում էտ համաձայն չեմ...Նույն ա էնքան որ ասենք երկու դեպքում էլ վերաբերվում ա հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին ու մեկ էլ սահմանը պետք ա բացվի: Բայց ինչի դիմաց, ինչ հետևանքններով`դրանք լրիվ տարբեր են...

----------


## Վիշապ

> Լավա ապեր պրգմատիզմը կփրկի...
> Բայց որ ասում եմ սերժը նույն ա բանն անում էտ համաձայն չեմ...Նույն ա էնքան որ ասենք երկու դեպքում էլ վերաբերվում ա հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին ու մեկ էլ սահմանը պետք ա բացվի: Բայց ինչի դիմաց, ինչ հետևանքններով`դրանք լրիվ տարբեր են...


Դե հիմնական տարբերությունը միջպետական պատմական ենթահանձնաժողովի առկայությունն է հայ–թուրքականի պարագայում, մեկ էլ մի երկու շրջան ավել է վերադարձնում Ղարաբաղի հարցի պարագայում։ :Wink:  Իրականում թե ոնց կլիներ Տեր–Պետրոսյանի դեպքում, ապա անշնորհակալ գործ է գուշակություններ անելը։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե հիմնական տարբերությունը միջպետական պատմական ենթահանձնաժողովի առկայությունն է հայ–թուրքականի պարագայում, մեկ էլ մի երկու շրջան ավել է վերադարձնում Ղարաբաղի հարցի պարագայում։ *Իրականում թե ոնց կլիներ Տեր–Պետրոսյանի դեպքում, ապա անշնորհակալ գործ է գուշակություններ անելը։*


Վիշ, Լևոնի վարյանտը 98-ին էր ու կասկած չի կարող լինել, որ մեզ դա ավելի ձեռնտու էր…հաստատ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

*Ստորագրեցին*

----------

Kuk (12.10.2009), Մարկիզ (10.10.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Շնորհավորում եմ նոր ընդդիմությանը: Կորչե՛ն ՀՀԿ-ականները, Էդոն, Գալուստն ու լֆիկը:

Ելի՛ր, դաշնակ Դրո՜…  :Jpit:

----------

Kuk (12.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk, Եթե հաշվի առնենք որ դաշնակները ամեն ինչ արեցին որ քիչ մարդ գա միտինգին ապա ահագին էլ մարդ կար:


Հա՞ որ  :Smile: 
Ես կարծում եմ, որ ամեն դեպքում ՀՅԴ-ն լավ էլ մարդ էր ուզում հավաքել, որտև Սերժին դա հաց ու ջրի պես պետք էր՝ վաճառքի գինը հնարավորինս թանգացնելու համար:




> բա  չէ  ազգը   պառակտողներն  են  Սերժիկին  հեռցնելու՞՞՞՞՞


Իհարկե, Ռանչպար ախպար  :Smile: 
Կգա՞ս մի քիչ պառակտենք  :Blush:

----------

Kuk (12.10.2009), Norton (10.10.2009)

----------


## ranchpar

> էդ դու Սերժին ինկատի ունե՞ս


ապեր  Սերժն   էլ  ա  պառակտում  մտցնում,մացածն  էլ....

----------


## ranchpar

> *Ստորագրեցին*


կպատժվեն  ստորագրղները.......

----------


## Տրիբուն

> կպատժվեն  ստորագրղները.......


Դաշնակցական դիեատայով են պատժվելու: 

Իսկկակնից, ժողովուրդ խաբար եք դաշնակներ ինչ են անում հիմա ?? Խառակիրիի դեպքեր գրանցվել են, թե չէ? Կարող արասնից հետո վեշնի հացադուլ լինի, բոլոր ներկա ու հաջորդ ԱԳՆ-ների հրաժարականի պահանջով ??

----------

Kuk (12.10.2009), REAL_ist (11.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկկակնից, ժողովուրդ խաբար եք դաշնակներ ինչ են անում հիմա ??


Իբր մինչև հիմա մի բան անում էի՞ն, որ հիմա էլ մի բան անեն: Նույն բանով են զբաղված, ինչ առաջ՝ ոչնչով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դաշնակցական դիեատայով են պատժվելու: 
> 
> Իսկկակնից, ժողովուրդ խաբար եք դաշնակներ ինչ են անում հիմա ?? Խառակիրիի դեպքեր գրանցվել են, թե չէ? Կարող արասնից հետո վեշնի հացադուլ լինի, բոլոր ներկա ու հաջորդ ԱԳՆ-ների հրաժարականի պահանջով ??


ինչ խարակիրի ընգեր…*հիմա արդեն կոալիցիա կազմելու վախտն ա*…հետո մի-մի բաժակ շամպայն կխմեն ու կշնորհավորեն… ոնց որ մարտի 1-ից հետո

----------

Kuk (12.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> կպատժվեն  ստորագրղները.......


ով ա՞,  պատժելու

----------


## ministr

> Դաշնակցական դիեատայով են պատժվելու: 
> 
> Իսկկակնից, ժողովուրդ խաբար եք դաշնակներ ինչ են անում հիմա ?? Խառակիրիի դեպքեր գրանցվել են, թե չէ? Կարող արասնից հետո վեշնի հացադուլ լինի, բոլոր ներկա ու հաջորդ ԱԳՆ-ների հրաժարականի պահանջով ??


Սփյուռքի փողերի ներհոսքը հեսա կպրծնի ու կնստեն իրական դիետայի վրա...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սփյուռքի փողերի ներհոսքը հեսա կպրծնի ու կնստեն իրական դիետայի վրա...


չես իմանա ընգեր… ես դրանց "արտասահմանյան" անկեղծությանն այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում… դրանք ամեն խաղի ընդունակ են, ցավոք

----------


## Ծով

հիմա ի՞նչ...նոր պաշտոններ են ստանձնելու դաշնակները..՞ խաղը...խաղը պրծա՞վ...օգուտ ու՞մ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հիմա ի՞նչ...նոր պաշտոններ են ստանձնելու դաշնակները..՞ խաղը...խաղը պրծա՞վ...օգուտ ու՞մ...


ի օգուտ Դաշնակցության… Դաշնակցությունը միշտ էլ հաղթել է, հարցն այստեղ թե *ով է պարտվել* -ն է

… ու մենք էս ամեն ինչը գիտեինք… 100%

----------


## Արիացի



----------

ministr (12.10.2009), Լուսաբեր (12.10.2009), ԿԳԴ (12.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Սփյուռքի փողերի ներհոսքը հեսա կպրծնի ու կնստեն իրական դիետայի վրա...


Մինիստր ջան, դու գիտես ՀՀ-ի դաշնակների տանձին ա սփյուռքի փողերը հիմա ? Իրանք Հայաստանի բիզնեսներից տաս անգամ ավելի շատ փող ունեն, քան սփյուռքից էկածն ա:

----------


## ministr

Բա էս միմոսությունն էլ ում ոտերին էր?

Բա որ սահմանը բացվեց ի~նչ փողեր են բռնելու~...
Նաղդ էժան ապրանք են առնում ու նույն գնով ստեղ սաղացնում...

----------


## ranchpar

> Իբր մինչև հիմա մի բան անում էի՞ն, որ հիմա էլ մի բան անեն: Նույն բանով են զբաղված, ինչ առաջ՝ ոչնչով:



ինչքան  էլ  վօր  անում  են,դւք  դրա  0%-ն   էլ   չեք  անում...

----------


## ranchpar

> ով ա՞,  պատժելու


պատժողները ,որոնց  մասին  դւ   տեղյակ   չես  ու  չես  էլ  կարա  տեղյակ  լինես....

----------


## Elmo

> ինչքան  էլ  վօր  անում  են,դւք  դրա  0%-ն   էլ   չեք  անում...


Չեմ վիճում, իհարկե ես իրանց արածի 0%-ն էլ չեմ անում: Իսկ ինչի՞ պիտի ասենք նայելով ոնց է մեկը մաղով ջուր կրում ծովից, ես էլ միանամ իրան ու մի քանի մաղ էլ ես փորձեմ կրել:
Խելքը գլխին բան անեին, ես էլ կսկսեի անել:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ինչքան  էլ  վօր  անում  են,դւք  դրա  0%-ն   էլ   չեք  անում...


Ապեր ճիշտ ա, ես դրա 0%-ն էլ չեմ արել.
1. Երբեք իշխանության մաս չեմ կազմել, կերակրատաշտից չեմ օգտվել,
2. Ժողովրդին երբեք չեմ խաբել, մոլորության մեջ չեմ գցել, զայրույթը սխալ ուղղությամբ չեմ ուղղորդել,
3. Մորուք չեմ պահել,
4. Դիետայի վրա չեմ նստել,
5. «Մահ թուրքերին» չեմ գոռացել, «Թուրքը թուրք ա մնում»-ի փոխարեն միշտ ասել եմ «Դաշնակը դաշնակ ա մնում»
և այլն:

Իհարկե իրանց արածի 0%-ն էլ չեմ արել: Ես լրիվ ուրիշ բաներ եմ արել  :Smile:

----------

Elmo (12.10.2009), Kuk (12.10.2009), Mephistopheles (12.10.2009), ministr (12.10.2009), murmushka (12.10.2009), Norton (12.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> 3. Մորուք չեմ պահել,.


Մենակ սրա համար քեզ կարելի էր էս երկրից վռնդել: Ո՞նց ես համարձակվել մորուք չպահել, երբ ազգը սենց սոսկալի օրեր ա ապրում: Երբ թուրքերը Մասիսն ի վար, արդեն յաթաղանները սրած իջնում են մեր վրա:

----------


## Chuk

> ՀՅԴ հայտարարությունը
> 15:12 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Հոկտեմբերի 10-ին ստորագրվեցին Հայաստանի Հանրապետության եւ Թուրքիայի Հանրապետության միջեւ հարաբերությունների կարգավորմանն ուղղված արձանագրությունները:
> 
> Այս առիթով Հայ Յեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը հայտարարում է
> 
> ա. Արձանագրությունների հրապարակումից հետո« անցած շաբաթների ընթացքում« թեեւ ոչ միշտ ազատ ու թափանցիկ պայմաններում« կայացած քննարկումները ցույց տվեցին« որ այս փաստաթղթերի նկատմամբ լուրջ մտահոգություններ եւ մեծ հակազդեցություն կա« որ հայությանը հուզող հիմնական հարցերի շուրջ Հայրենիքում եւ Սփյուռքում նույնն են մոտեցումները։ Ապացուցվեց« որ Հայ Դատի պայքարը միաժամանակ պայքար է մեր անկախ պետականության ճակատագրի ու զարգացման համար։
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Ամե՛ն

----------


## Chuk

> Մեղադրեց նաեւ Հիլարի Քլինթոնին
> 16:09 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> *Մինչեւ հոկտեմբերի 16-ը ՀՅԴ-ն չի պահանջի Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը:*
> 
>  Այս մասին այսօր հայտարարել է ՀՅԴ Հայ դատի եւ քաղաքական հարցերի երեւանյան գրասենյակի տնօրեն Կիրո Մանոյանը:
> 
> Միաժամանակ ՀՅԴ-ն հայտարարում է, որ  վճռական է արձանագրությունների վավերացումը ձախողելու պայքարում:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Մնաց 4 օր, որ Սերժը հանգիստ ապրի  :Jpit:

----------


## REAL_ist

գին են բարձրացնում?

----------


## ranchpar

> Ապեր ճիշտ ա, ես դրա 0%-ն էլ չեմ արել.
> 1. Երբեք իշխանության մաս չեմ կազմել, կերակրատաշտից չեմ օգտվել,
> 2. Ժողովրդին երբեք չեմ խաբել, մոլորության մեջ չեմ գցել, զայրույթը սխալ ուղղությամբ չեմ ուղղորդել,
> 3. Մորուք չեմ պահել,
> 4. Դիետայի վրա չեմ նստել,
> 5. «Մահ թուրքերին» չեմ գոռացել, «Թուրքը թուրք ա մնում»-ի փոխարեն միշտ ասել եմ «Դաշնակը դաշնակ ա մնում»
> և այլն:
> 
> Իհարկե իրանց արածի 0%-ն էլ չեմ արել: Ես լրիվ ուրիշ բաներ եմ արել


ապեր  ես  դաշնակ  չեմ,չեմ   էլ  ցանկանում  լինեմ,բայց  նայի  մնացածի  մասին  չխոսամ,ուղղակի  ասածիդ  90% -ը  սխալ  էր...երեվի  քեզ իրանց  արածի բացասական  կողմն ա  պետք ,որը  ընդհանուրի  քիչ  տոկոսն  ա  կազմում....էլ  չեմ  խոսում  Լևոնի,Սերժի  և այլոց  նմանների մասին,  որ  ուտելուց  բացի  ուրիշ  ոչ  մի  բան  չեն  արել...

----------


## ranchpar

> Ես լրիվ ուրիշ բաներ եմ արել


իմ  կարծիքով  և  խոսքերիցդ  դատելով,երեվի  թէ  ինչ  էլ  որ  արել   ես  դա  ազգայինին  չի  նպաստել....

----------


## ranchpar

> Մենակ սրա համար քեզ կարելի էր էս երկրից վռնդել: Ո՞նց ես համարձակվել մորուք չպահել, երբ ազգը սենց սոսկալի օրեր ա ապրում: Երբ թուրքերը Մասիսն ի վար, արդեն յաթաղանները սրած իջնում են մեր վրա:


մորուք  պահելը  հեչ  կապ  չունի,բայց  եթե  պահեմել,  ըտենց  ոմն  օտարալիզ  տզրուկը  չի  ծնվել,որ  ինց  կարենա  հեռացնել  իմ  սուրբ  հայրենիքից....Էլմո  ջան… :Smile:

----------


## ranchpar

> «Թուրքը թուրք ա մնում»-ի փոխարեն միշտ ասել եմ «Դաշնակը դաշնակ ա մնում»
> և այլն:


որովհետև  չգիտես  են  դառնությունների  ու  մարդաատաց  ոճիրների  ու  ժանդարմությունների  մասին,որ  մինչև  էսօր  ա  դա  շարունակվում  ա  թուրքերի  կողմից,աստված  չանի  մի  օր  զգաս  դրանք,ԹՈՒՐՔԵՐԻ  կողմից....

----------


## Elmo

*ranchpar* ջան մի հատ հարց տամ էլի: Դու ծառայել ե՞ս հայկական բանակում: Հայրենիքիդ սահմաններին զենքը ձեռքիդ անքուն գիշերներ անց կացրել ե՞ս: Մրսել, շոգել ե՞ս սահմանի վրա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> պատժողները ,որոնց  մասին  դւ   տեղյակ   չես  ու  չես  էլ  կարա  տեղյակ  լինես....


բա ե՞րբ են պատժելու

----------


## Rammer

> բա ե՞րբ են պատժելու


Վազվրաշենիյե ասալա?

----------


## Շինարար

> Վազվրաշենիյե ասալա?


Հիմա որ լինի. էլ ասալա չի լինի, լսիլա կլինի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> իմ  կարծիքով  և  խոսքերիցդ  դատելով,երեվի  թէ  ինչ  էլ  որ  արել   ես  դա  ազգայինին  չի  նպաստել....


Ուստա, ազգային հարցերի մասնագետը դու ես… ու՞ր ընկնենք ոտի տակ… մենք ի՞նչ այ ցավդ տանեմ… 

դու բավականին պատրաստված, վճռական, սառնասիրտ ու պրագմատիկ երիտասարդ ես և սրանք շատ կարևոր հատկանիշներ են այսօրվա պայքարի համար… ես համոզված եմ որ քեզ նման երիտասարդներ շատ կան Հայաստանում հիմա, որոնք լծված են ազգանվեր գործի ուղղակի նրանք դա ցուցադրաբար չեն անում… ես համոզված եմ դրանում… և ինչպես մեր Ազգային Ժողովի նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանն է ասում "Ես հիմա մի հա պտի սաղիդ հորդորեմ", որ  ranchpar-ինհնարավորություն տաք,որպեսզի նա նկարագրի թե ինչ հայրենանվեր գործեր են անում մեր "Անտեսանելի Վրիժառուները"

Սկսիր ranchpar ջան,միայն խնդրում եմ հայերեն գրես որ հասկանան մարդիկ, շատերն այս ֆորումում հայերեն չգիտեն

----------

murmushka (12.10.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> իմ կարծիքով և խոսքերիցդ դատելով,երեվի թէ ինչ էլ որ արել ես դա ազգայինին չի նպաստել....


այդքան վստահ մի խոսա, լա՞վ,

----------


## Rammer

> Ուստա, ազգային հարցերի մասնագետը դու ես… ու՞ր ընկնենք ոտի տակ… մենք ի՞նչ այ ցավդ տանեմ… 
> 
> դու բավականին պատրաստված, վճռական, սառնասիրտ ու պրագմատիկ երիտասարդ ես և սրանք շատ կարևոր հատկանիշներ են այսօրվա պայքարի համար… ես համոզված եմ որ քեզ նման երիտասարդներ շատ կան Հայաստանում հիմա, որոնք լծված են ազգանվեր գործի ուղղակի նրանք դա ցուցադրաբար չեն անում… ես համոզված եմ դրանում… և ինչպես մեր Ազգային Ժողովի նախագահ Հովիկ Աբրահամյանն է ասում "Ես հիմա մի հա պտի սաղիդ հորդորեմ", որ  ranchpar-ինհնարավորություն տաք,որպեսզի նա նկարագրի թե ինչ հայրենանվեր գործեր են անում մեր "Անտեսանելի Վրիժառուները"
> 
> Սկսիր ranchpar ջան,միայն խնդրում եմ հայերեն գրես որ հասկանան մարդիկ, շատերն այս ֆորումում հայերեն չգիտեն


Ապեր բայց վտանգավոր ա իրանց համար: Հիմա ուշի ուշով իրենց հետևում են հատուկ ծառայությունները...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Բա հըմի ո՞նց պիտի լինի էդ մարդու հրաժարականի հարցը… :Think:

----------


## Rammer

> Բա հըմի ո՞նց պիտի լինի էդ մարդու հրաժարականի հարցը…


Կրեմլյան հուժկու դիետայի միջոցով երևի :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> իմ  կարծիքով  և  խոսքերիցդ  դատելով,երեվի  թէ  ինչ  էլ  որ  արել   ես  դա  ազգայինին  չի  նպաստել....


Ապեր, մի վիրավորի:
Ես իմ կյանքում ինչ արել եմ, ազգայինի համար եմ արել: Ու ընդհանրապես մեր՝ հրեաներիս մոտ ընդունված ա, անկախ ապրած երկրից մենակ հրեաների ու Իսրայելի շահերից բխող բաներ անելը: Ի՞նչ անենք, որ Հայաստանում եմ ապրում, ուրեմն չե՞մ կարող ազգային բաներ անել: Բա որ ազգային չի, բա Լևոնի միտինգներին ինչի՞ էի գնում: Կարո՞ղ ա էլի հրեաներիս մասին չէի մտածում  :Angry2:

----------

dvgray (13.10.2009), Elmo (12.10.2009), murmushka (13.10.2009), Norton (12.10.2009), Տրիբուն (13.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*ՈՒՇ ԵՆ ԻՄԱՑԵԼ*

«Միացում» նախաձեռնության` հոկտեմբերի 8-ին հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների դեմ կազմակերպած ակցիան ոստիկանները խոչընդոտել են միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ պարզել են, որ ակցիայի կազմակերպիչը Դաշնակցությունը չէ:

«ՉԻ» - Դեդեկտիվ ֆիլմերի սիրահարներին այս պատկերը ծանոթ է: Հանցագործը, կոմիսարի ձեռքին ատրճանակ տեսնելով, հռհռում է նրա երեսին, որովհետեւ գիտի, որ փամփուշտները «խալաստոյ» են (ինքն է փոխել), ու հանկարծ սոսկումով նկատում է, որ կոմիսարի ձեռքինն ուրիշ ատրճանակ է... Փաստորեն, նույն բանն էլ ոստիկանների հետ է տեղի ունեցել: Նրանք գիտեն, որ ՀՅԴ ակցիաները «խալաստոյ» են, որ դրանցից որեւէ վտանգ պետք չէ սպասել, ու հանկարծ պարզվում է, որ ակցիայի հեղինակը «Միացումն» է: Բնականաբար, վերաբերմունքը միանգամից փոխվում է:

Այս փոքրիկ դրվագն ընդամենը հերթական անգամ ցույց է տալիս, թե հայաստանյան քաղաքական դաշտում որն է իրական ընդդիմությունը, եւ որը` արհեստականորեն ձեւավորված «նոր ընդդիմադիր բեւեռը»: Տնաշենները գոնե մի քիչ լուրջ մոտենային սցենարին, մի քիչ էլ ՀՅԴ ակցիաների մասնակիցներին քաշքշեին, ու այդ դեպքում գուցե ոմանք հավատային «նոր բեւեռի» անկեղծությանը: Չնայած` պարզունակ ուղեղներից բարդ սցենարներ ակնկալելն անիմաստ զբաղմունք է:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *ՈՒՇ ԵՆ ԻՄԱՑԵԼ*
> 
> «Միացում» նախաձեռնության` հոկտեմբերի 8-ին հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների դեմ կազմակերպած ակցիան ոստիկանները խոչընդոտել են միայն այն բանից հետո, երբ պարզել են, որ ակցիայի կազմակերպիչը Դաշնակցությունը չէ:
> 
> «ՉԻ» - Դեդեկտիվ ֆիլմերի սիրահարներին այս պատկերը ծանոթ է: Հանցագործը, կոմիսարի ձեռքին ատրճանակ տեսնելով, հռհռում է նրա երեսին, որովհետեւ գիտի, որ փամփուշտները «խալաստոյ» են (ինքն է փոխել), ու հանկարծ սոսկումով նկատում է, որ կոմիսարի ձեռքինն ուրիշ ատրճանակ է... Փաստորեն, նույն բանն էլ ոստիկանների հետ է տեղի ունեցել: Նրանք գիտեն, որ ՀՅԴ ակցիաները «խալաստոյ» են, որ դրանցից որեւէ վտանգ պետք չէ սպասել, ու հանկարծ պարզվում է, որ ակցիայի հեղինակը «Միացումն» է: Բնականաբար, վերաբերմունքը միանգամից փոխվում է:
> 
> Այս փոքրիկ դրվագն ընդամենը հերթական անգամ ցույց է տալիս, թե հայաստանյան քաղաքական դաշտում որն է իրական ընդդիմությունը, եւ որը` արհեստականորեն ձեւավորված «նոր ընդդիմադիր բեւեռը»: Տնաշենները գոնե մի քիչ լուրջ մոտենային սցենարին, մի քիչ էլ ՀՅԴ ակցիաների մասնակիցներին քաշքշեին, ու այդ դեպքում գուցե ոմանք հավատային «նոր բեւեռի» անկեղծությանը: Չնայած` պարզունակ ուղեղներից բարդ սցենարներ ակնկալելն անիմաստ զբաղմունք է:


Գալուստ սահակյանն էլ ա կիսում դաշնակների "մտահոգությունները"

----------


## ranchpar

> Ապեր, մի վիրավորի:
> Ես իմ կյանքում ինչ արել եմ, ազգայինի համար եմ արել: Ու ընդհանրապես մեր՝ հրեաներիս մոտ ընդունված ա, անկախ ապրած երկրից մենակ հրեաների ու Իսրայելի շահերից բխող բաներ անելը: Ի՞նչ անենք, որ Հայաստանում եմ ապրում, ուրեմն չե՞մ կարող ազգային բաներ անել: Բա որ ազգային չի, բա Լևոնի միտինգներին ինչի՞ էի գնում: Կարո՞ղ ա էլի հրեաներիս մասին չէի մտածում


պաստորեն  հենա  խոստովանում  ես  էլի ,որ  ուզում  ես    էս  ազգի  քանդման   գործում  կարկառուն  ներկայացուցիչ  լինես  հա??????

էտ  եմ  ելի  ասում  ես   ազգի  հմար  ոչ մի  բան  չես  արել....

----------

Chuk (13.10.2009), Mephistopheles (13.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Ռանչպար մասնացի հետ անց կացված ջերմ ու հետաքննիչ զրույցն ամողջովին ջնջվել է (տասնյակ գրառումներ), Ռանչպարը զգուշացվում է, որ այսուհետև ակումբցիներից որևէ մեկին ուղղված անձնական վիրավորական կամ կպնողական գրառում անելու դեպքում նախազգուշական 1 ամսով արգելափակվելու է: Ֆորումներն ունեն հաղորդակցման կուլտուրա:*

----------


## Rammer

*ԸՆԴԴԻՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ԱՅԴՊԵՍ ՉԻ ԼԻՆՈՒՄ * 

Հասարակության մեջ շատ են կասկածները, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության կարգավորման ներկայիս գործընթացի դեմ հանդես եկող քաղաքական ուժերին կառավարում է իշխանությունը: Այդ ուժերի զգալի մասի, եւ այդ շարժումը գլխավորող Դաշնակցության գործողությունները կարծես թե լիովին արդարացնում են այդ կասկածները, քանի որ չնայած իրենց բողոքին, այդ ուժերի զգալի մասն ու հենց Դաշնակցությունը կարծես թե խուսափում են քննադատության անմիջական նշանառությունը Սերժ Սարգսյանին ուղղելուց: Բայց գուցե այդ կասկածները հիմնավոր լինելով, այդուհանդերձ չեն համապատասխանում իրականությանը, պարզապես Դաշնակցությունն է իշխանության հետ հարաբերության հարցում զգույշ: Բայց այդ դեպքում հարց է առաջանում, թե ինչու է Դաշնակցությունն իշխանության հետ ավելի զգույշ, քան հասարակության հետ: Չէ որ հասարակությունը պակաս դյուրազգաց չէ, քան իշխանությունը: Իհարկե, հասարակությունը ռեպրեսիվ մեքենա չունի, որ իր հանդեպ անզգույշ գտնված ուժին պատժի այս կամ այն ձեւով, բայց հասարակությունն էլ ունի պատժի իր մեխանիզմները, որոնք նյութական չեն, սակայն շատ ավելի առարկայական են, եթե քաղաքական ուժի նպատակը քաղաքականության մեջ նշանակալի սուբյեկտ լինելն է:

Չի բացառվում նաեւ, որ իշխանությունը պարզապես գիտակցելով իրավիճակի նրբությունը, փորձում է Դաշնակցության այդ  զգուշությունը ծառայեցնել իր օգտին եւ նաեւ Դաշնակցությանը գնահատող հայտարարություններով խորացնել կասկածը, որ այդ ամենն իշխանության սցենարն է: Դա բնական է: Իշխանությունը փորձում է իրավիճակը ծառայեցնել իր օգտին: Խնդիրն այն է, թե ինչ է անում Դաշնակցությունը դա թույլ չտալու, իշխանության հետ գործակցության կասկածները ցրելու համար: Երբ ՀՅԴ առաջնորդներին այդ կապակցությամբ հարց կամ դիտողություն է արվում, նրանք պատասխանում են, թե բա ինչ անեն, որ երեւա իրենց բողոքի անկեղծությունը, հո անկեղծությունը նախագահի հրաժարականի պահանջով չի որոշվում: Դա իհարկե այդպես է: Հրաժարականի պահանջը անկեղծության չափանիշ չէ:* Իշխանությունը կարող է նաեւ այդ պահանջը ներառել իր սցենարի մեջ, եթե ամեն ինչ իր սցենարով է:* Դժվար է ընդհանրապես ասել, թե քաղաքականության մեջ որն է անկեղծության չափանիշը: Գուցե այդպիսին չկա: Գ*ուցե քաղաքականության մեջ անկեղծություն էլ չկա: Պարզապես կա նպատակ, որին հասնելու համար քաղաքական ուժը ապավինում է այս կամ այն գործոնին: Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, թե որն է տվյալ ուժի նպատակը:*

Ահա այդ հարցում է, որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերության ներկայիս բովանդակության եւ ձեւի դեմ բողոքող ուժերը հասարակության առաջ անկեղծ չեն, կամ մինչեւ վերջ անկեղծ չեն, կամ իրենք էլ չեն գիտակցում, որ անկեղծ չեն: Հասարակությունը չի հասկանում, թե որն է բողոքի նպատակը: Առավել եւս չի հասկանում, երբ տեսնում է, որ հարաբերության կարգավորում կոչվող գործընթացը առաջ է գնում գրեթե երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիայով, իսկ ահա բողոքը նույն իներտ ընթացքի մեջ է: Արձանագրությունները դեռ չէին ստորագրվել` ՀՅԴ եւ մի քանի այլ ուժեր հայտարարում էին, որ ամեն ինչ կանեն ստորագրությունը կանխելու համար: Չկանխեցին, ու ըստ էության երթից բացի ուրիշ բան էլ չարեցին: Հիմա ասում են, որ ամեն ինչ կանեն վավերացումը կանխելու համար: Ով է հավատալու այդ գործի հաջողությանը: Երեւի թե ոչ ոք, եթե նույնիսկ Դաշնակցությունն օրական հինգ անգամ հայտարարի, որ կդիմի անգամ իշխանափոխության փորձին: 

Այդ պայմաններում, Դաշնակցությունը եթե նույնիսկ իշխանափոխություն էլ անի, օրական հինգ անգամ, միեւնույն է, դրանից նրա հանդեպ հասարակության վստահությունը չի ավելանալու: Դաշնակցությունը, եւ ընդհանրապես որեւէ քաղաքական ուժ, եթե ցանկանում է հասարակության համար լինել ընկալելի եւ վստահելի, պետք է հստակ եւ հետեւողական լինի նախ եւ առաջ հասարակությանն անմիջականորեն հուզող խնդիրների հարցում: Իսկ դրանք առավելապես ներքին կյանքի կազմակերպմանը վերաբերող խնդիրներ են: Մինչդեռ տպավորությունն այն է, որ Դաշնակցությունը ոգեւորված է այն հանգամանքից, որ հազիվ առիթ է եկել ներքին կյանքը մի կողմ դնելու եւ հայ-թուրքականի մահանայով ընդդիմություն դառնալու: Այդպես ընդդիմություն չեն դառնում: 

ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ

----------

Հայկօ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հարցին, թե ինչպես է ՀՅԴ-ն պատրաստվում ԱԺ-ում տապալել արձանագրությունների վավերացումը, հաշվի առնելով, որ այնտեղ կոալիցիոն ուժերը ունեն որակյալ մեծամասնություն, դաշնակցական գործիչը պատասխանեց. «Նման հարցերում թվաբանությունը չի գործում: Մենք ունենք 25 տեղ, բայց մարդկանց հոգու խորքում ունենք 95 տեղ»:
> 
> Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը նկատեց, *որ արձանագրությունների ստորագրման օրը Սերժ Սարգսյանը ժողովրդին ուղղված իր ուղերձում նշել է բլոր այն մտահոգությունները, որոնք իրենք էին բարձրաձայնում եւ դա չի կարող ուղեցույց չդառնալ կոալիցիոն ուժերի ու պատգամավորների համար:*


Էդ խեղճ ու կրակ Սերժը խնդրումա խորհրդարանականներին դեմ քվեարկել , սաղ դավաճան Էդիկի ձեռի գործնա ու դա միայն դաշնակցություննա հասկացել, ի դեմս ընկեր Վահանի:

----------

Kuk (14.10.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենք ունենք 25 տեղ, բայց մարդկանց հոգու խորքում ունենք 95 տեղ»


Դաշնակները չեն ուզում մի հատ էլ հացադուլ անեն ու պահանջեն, որ քվեարկությունները ԱԺ-ում հոգու խորքով արվի ?? 

Բա սրանք ասում էին յանիմ իշխանափոխություն են պահանջելու ստորագրվելու դեպքում  ...

----------

Kuk (14.10.2009), Mephistopheles (14.10.2009), Norton (14.10.2009), Հայկօ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Լրագրողներին հետաքրքրում էր նաեւ, թե արդյո՞ք ՀՅԴ-ն պատրաստ է գոնե մեկ հարցում համագործակցել ընդդիմադիր ՀԱԿ-ի հետ, ինչին ՀՅԴ բյուրոյի անդամը պատասխանեց. «Եթե մեր այս նպատակի շուրջ հայտարարի գա ցանկացած ուժ, մենք այդտեղ խնդիր չենք տեսնում: *Այլ խնդիրներով մենք չենք համագործակցել եւ չենք համագործակցի»:*
> 
> Իսկ հարցին, թե չե՞ք գտնում, որ եթե մարտի 1-ին ՀՅԴ-ն կանգներ ժողովրդի կողքին, այսօր այսպիսի զարգացումներ գուցե չլինեին, Վ. Հովհաննիսյանի պատասխանը շատ կարճ էր. «Ո'չ, չեմ գտնում»:
> 
> Ի դեպ, մինչ այս ասուլիսի սկսվելը մեկ այլ ասուլիսում ՍԴՀԿ ներկայացուցիչ, պաշտպանության նախկին փոխնախարար Վահան Շիրխանյանը ՀՅԴ-ին հեռակա հարց էր ուղղել, թե ինչու է ՀՅԴ-ն հիմա վերջին պահին ակտիվանում, երբ այս ողջ գործընթացի սկզբից եւեթ նրանք տեղյակ են եղել այս ամենին: Այս առնչությամբ Վ. Հովհաննիսյանն ասաց. «Շիրխանյանն իր ողջ կյանքն անցկացրել է իշխանության ընդերքում, բայց մենք այդ մասին հարցեր չենք բարձրացնում»:
> 
> Իսկ հանարպետական Համլետ Հարությունյանի դիտարկմանը, թե ՀՅԴ-ն 20 տվակաից հետո բարոյական իրավունք չունի անել այն, ինչ հիմա անում է, դաշնակցական գործիչն արձագանքեց. «Էդ կլասի գործիչների տեսակետները եկեք չքննարկենք: Այնքան հեշտ է կռվել ուրիշի կռիվը, հատկապես, երբ տեղյակ չես, թե ինչ է եղել 1920 թվականին»:


Էսքանը բավական ա հասկանալու համար հյդ-ն ուղղակի ընդդիմություն է խաղում: Ամեն ինչ մենակ Սերժին չկպնեն: Իրական երկրի ապագոյվ մտահոգ կազմակերպությունը պետքա շահագրգիռ լիներ միավորել բոլոր ռեսուրսները, բայց ոչ հյդի դեպքում: Միակ ուժը , որ փորձեց բոլորի հետ համագործակցել ՀԱԿ-ն էր, այն էլ սրանց նման "ընդդիմադիրների" արդյունքում ամենը կորեց:

----------


## Rammer

> Էսքանը բավական ա հասկանալու համար հյդ-ն ուղղակի ընդդիմություն է խաղում: Ամեն ինչ մենակ Սերժին չկպնեն: Իրական երկրի ապագոյվ մտահոգ կազմակերպությունը պետքա շահագրգիռ լիներ միավորել բոլոր ռեսուրսները, բայց ոչ հյդի դեպքում: Միակ ուժը , որ փորձեց բոլորի հետ համագործակցել ՀԱԿ-ն էր, այն էլ սրանց նման "ընդդիմադիրների" արդյունքում ամենը կորեց:


Հետաքրքիր էր ...Ես առաջին անգամ եմ տեսնում որ Վահանը հրապարակավ խոստովանի, որ իրենք մարտի մեկին կանգնել են ոչ թե ժողովրդի այլ իշխանության կողքին...Այսինքն խոստովանեց որ իրենք ևս մեղվոր են մարտի մեկի համար:

*Նոռտըն* ախպեր իսկ քո կարծիքով ինչ կփոխվեր եթե իրենք պահանջեին Սերժի հրաժարականը? Ուզում եմ ասել արդյոք այդ պահանջը վտանգ է ներկայացնում Սերժի համար ,որ նա թույլ չի տալիս ՀՅԴ-ին դա անել...Չէ որ անհամեմատ ավելի հզոր ՀԱԿ-ը դա արդեն 1.5 տարի է պահանջում է, բայց կոնկրետ այս ֆռոնտում առաջընթաց չկա...Արդյոք կարծում ես որ ՀՅԴ-ի ընդիմություն պռոյետի հեղինակնները չեն հասկանում այն պարզ հանգամանքը, որ որպեսզի ժողովուրդը հավատա և գնա ՀՅԴ-ի հետևից որպես ընդիմադիր ուժի, նրանք առաջին հերթին պետք է հենց Սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջեն թեկուզ որպես իմիտացիա, ինչպես անվանում ենք իրենց մնացած գործողությունները...Լավ եթե նույնիսկ սկզբում դա չէին տեսնում, գոնե հետո և առավել ևս հիմա դա ակնհայտ է...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող… լավ էլի…մենակ մի զարմացեք/ջղայնացեք որ դաշնակները սուտի ընդդիմություն են… յանիմ չգիտեինք հա՞… ընց ենք զարմացել ոնց որ չգիտեինք ու հիմա նստել ենք քննարկում ենք … դրանք սերժի ո...ը սարքել են պռախադնոյ դվոռ հա մտնում դուս են գալի, բայց բյուրոն վեչնը մեջումը նստած ա… իրանց գրասենյակը՝ շտաբը ընդեղ ա

----------


## Norton

> Ժող… լավ էլի…մենակ մի զարմացեք/ջղայնացեք որ դաշնակները սուտի ընդդիմություն են… յանիմ չգիտեինք հա՞


Մեֆ ջան, մենք գիտենք, գրում ենք որ մնացածն հյդ-ին սիրահարվածներն էլ իմանան:

----------


## Rammer

> Ժող… լավ էլի…մենակ մի զարմացեք/ջղայնացեք որ դաշնակները սուտի ընդդիմություն են… յանիմ չգիտեինք հա՞… ընց ենք զարմացել ոնց որ չգիտեինք ու հիմա նստել ենք քննարկում ենք … դրանք սերժի ո...ը սարքել են պռախադնոյ դվոռ հա մտնում դուս են գալի, բայց բյուրոն վեչնը մեջումը նստած ա… իրանց գրասենյակը՝ շտաբը ընդեղ ա


Ես էլ ասում եմ ինչի ա էտ բյուրի անդամնների վրայից տենց հոտ գալիս...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, մենք գիտենք, գրում ենք որ մնացածն հյդ-ին սիրահարվածներն էլ իմանան:


Norton ջան, եթե մինչև էսօր չեն ջոկել ուրեմն դրանք "իսկական", անհուսալի դաշնակ են… դրանք ըտենց էլ կեթան…… գոռբատովո մագիլա իսպրավիտ…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այսօր հրավիրած մամուլի ասուլիսի ընթացքում «Դաշնակցություն» խմբակցության ղեկավար Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը կարող էր պարծենալ ընդդիմադիր ուժի օրակարգային խնդիրների հետ բախվելով՝ Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը թույլ չի տվել ՀՅԴ-ին ուրբաթ օրը, ժամը 18.00-ին հանրահավաք հրավիրել Շառլ Ազնավուրի հրապարակում՝ պատճառաբանելով այս որոշումը նրանով, որ այդ տարածքում նույն այդ ժամին «մանկապատանեկան ինչ-որ միջոցառում է լինելու»։
> 
> «Նրանք ասում են, թե կարող եք այդ միջոցառման մասին կարդալ մեր պաշտոնական կայքում։ Մի քանի օր մեր գործընկերները տակնուվրա են արել այդ կայքը ու առնչվող այլ էջեր, սակայն նման բան չեն գտել», – հավատացած է Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը։
> 
> ՀՅԴ-ն այնուհետև հայտնել է, որ* ցանկանում է փոխել հանրահավաքի տեղը, սակայն նրանց պատասխանել են, որ «այնտեղ էլ միջոցառում կկազմակերպենք»*։
> 
> «Նման որոշման հետ չենք պատրաստվում հաշվի նստել, իսկ հանրահավաքը այդուամենայնիվ կկայանա», – խոստովանել է Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը։
> 
> Վերջինս, սակայն, շարունակում է պնդել, որ *իշխանափոխության մասին նախկին կոալիցիոն խմբակցությունը կխոսի ամենավերջին պահին և որ դա նրանց համար միջոց է՝ բեկելու հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների՝ «Հայաստանի համար անբարենպաստ ընթացքը»։*
> ...


Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես արդեն հոգնել եմ էս դեմագոգ ծակ ռեզինից։ Հիմա իսկի «Բարգավաճ»–ը էդքան Սերժի իշխանության անվտանգությունը չի ապահովում, ինչքան սրանք։ Փաստորեն իսկապես Ղարաբաղի հարցում խոշոր ընդվզման առաջանալու հնարավոր վտանգ կա առաջիկայում, ու դաշնակները ժողովրդին ապակողմնորոշելու նպատակով նախապատրաստում են համաժողովրդական թմբիրը։ Բիզնեսը կայացել է։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էլ ասում եմ ինչի ա էտ բյուրի անդամնների վրայից տենց հոտ գալիս...


բա ապեր… իրանք "ներքին օրգանի" աշխատող են, բառիս բուն իմաստով, ոչ փոխաբերական

----------


## Rammer

> բա ապեր… իրանք "ներքին օրգանի" աշխատող են, բառիս բուն իմաստով, ոչ փոխաբերական


ԻՍկ հետաքրքիր ա մտնել դուրս գալուց պաշտպանվում են արդյոք նրանք?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԻՍկ հետաքրքիր ա մտնել դուրս գալուց պաշտպանվում են արդյոք նրանք?


… ասկարիդի պես, ներսում պաշտպանված դրսում "խոցելի"

----------


## ministr

> Չգիտեմ դուք ոնց, բայց ես արդեն հոգնել եմ էս դեմագոգ ծակ ռեզինից։ Հիմա իսկի «Բարգավաճ»–ը էդքան Սերժի իշխանության անվտանգությունը չի ապահովում, ինչքան սրանք։ Փաստորեն իսկապես Ղարաբաղի հարցում խոշոր ընդվզման առաջանալու հնարավոր վտանգ կա առաջիկայում, ու դաշնակները ժողովրդին ապակողմնորոշելու նպատակով նախապատրաստում են համաժողովրդական թմբիրը։ Բիզնեսը կայացել է։


Մի անգամ հանուն իրենց իշխանություն խուրդում էին երկիրը, հիմա էլ կխուրդեն ինչա եղել...

Հին ընկերը ոնց կա տենց մնումա...

----------


## Rammer

> … ասկարիդի պես, ներսում պաշտպանված դրսում "խոցելի"


Ես  ի նկատի ունեի վարակ, հիվանդություն ներս տանելու առումով...Առանց էտ էլ կրողը հիվանդ , հոգնած մարդ ա, մի հատ էլ սեռական հիվանդություն որ կպավ խայտառակ ենք լինելու...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ժող, բայց եթե Լևոնն իր կողմնակիցներով այնուամենայնիվ միանա դաշնակներին ու մասնակցի սրանց հանրահավաքին իր լոզունգներով (իհարկե վերջին պահին են հյտնվում պլակատներն ու լոզունգները) հետաքրքիր ա ինչ կլինի…

----------

Հայկօ (14.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես  ի նկատի ունեի վարք, հիվանդություն ներս տանելու առումով...Առանց էտ էլ կրողը հիվանդ , հոգնած մարդ ա, մի հատ էլ սեռական հիվանդություն որ կպավ խայտառակ ենք լինելու...


ապեր ըտենց հիվանդություն չկա որ ինքը չունենա… ինքը ում հետ ասես չի եղել…

հեսա ինձ արգելափակելու են…

----------


## Chuk

> * Իշխանությունը կարող է նաեւ այդ պահանջը ներառել իր սցենարի մեջ, եթե ամեն ինչ իր սցենարով է:* Դժվար է ընդհանրապես ասել, թե քաղաքականության մեջ որն է անկեղծության չափանիշը: Գուցե այդպիսին չկա: Գ*ուցե քաղաքականության մեջ անկեղծություն էլ չկա: Պարզապես կա նպատակ, որին հասնելու համար քաղաքական ուժը ապավինում է այս կամ այն գործոնին: Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, թե որն է տվյալ ուժի նպատակը:*


Ռամմեռ ջան, քանի-որ իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Բադալյանի հոդվածի այս հատվածը ընդգծել էիր, ապա սրան արձագանքեմ:

Իշխանությունը, իհարկե, չի կարող այդ հարցը ներառել իր սցենարի մեջ, հասարակ պատճառով, որովհետև ներառելու դեպքում ստացվելու է բոլորովին այլ սցենար, այս գծվածից էապես տարբերվող: Իհարկե իշխանությունը կարող է նման այլ սցենար գրել ու այդ ուղղությամբ շարժվել, բայց որպեսզի հասկանանք, թե ինչու է հենց այս սցենարը գրել, հասկանանք, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարական չպահանջելն ինչին է հանգեցնում:

Անկախ ամեն ինչից ՀՅԴ-ն ունի համակիրների որոշակի շրջանակ: Եկավ մի ժամանակ, երբ այդ համակիրները այլևս չէին կարող հանդուրժել ՀՅԴ-ի իշխանության մաս կազմելը ու շրջանակը նեղանում էր: Այս մարդիկ սկսում էին կատեգորիկ դեմ վերաբերվել Սերժ Սարգսյանին ու կարող էր անգամ պահ հասունանալ, որ չնայած ՀԱԿ-ի նկատմամբ սկզբունքային տարաձայնություններին նրանք միանային ՀԱԿ-ին, կամ կազմեին նոր ուժ, միավորվեին ուրիշի շուրջը, լրջորեն ու վճռական պահանջելով իշխանությունների՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի գլխավորությամբ, հրաժարականը:

Ահա այդպես տրամադրված շրջանակին ապակողմնորոշելու, զայրույթն այլ ուղղությամբ ուղղորդելու խնդիր առաջացավ: 

Խնդիր համար 1. ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի Սերժ Սարգսյանը այդ մարդկանց աչքում չերևա որպես գլխավոր ճարտարապետ, ուշադրությունը հնարավորինս նրանից շեղվի, բարդվի այլոց վրա: Աստիճանաբար սկսվեց այն տեսակետի տարածումը, որ իբր Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը բոլորովին պարտադիր չի, դա նպատակ չի, դա ընդամենը միջոց ա, ախր մի մոռացեք, որ եթե Սերժին հանենք, կարող ա Լևոնը գա: Այս սուտը շատ վարպետորեն սերմանվեց ՀՅԴ համակարների բանակում ու շարունակում է մտցվել, դրանով իսկ հնարավորինս կանխելով հնարավոր մեծ պայթյունը, բումը, որը կարող էր բերել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականին, ինչի հետևանքով լեգիտիմ իշխանության ձևավորմանը, ինչի հետևանքով մեր ուժերի ամրացմանը:

Սակայն Սերժի դատապաշտպան հանդիսացող ՀՅԴ-ն իր բոլոր հնարավոր ռեսուրսներն օգտագործում է, զայրույթն այլ ուղղությամբ ուղղորդելու համար: Սա է խնդիրը:

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամմեռ ջան, քանի-որ իմ կողմից շատ հարգված Բադալյանի հոդվածի այս հատվածը ընդգծել էիր, ապա սրան արձագանքեմ:
> 
> Իշխանությունը, իհարկե, չի կարող այդ հարցը ներառել իր սցենարի մեջ, հասարակ պատճառով, որովհետև ներառելու դեպքում ստացվելու է բոլորովին այլ սցենար, այս գծվածից էապես տարբերվող: Իհարկե իշխանությունը կարող է նման այլ սցենար գրել ու այդ ուղղությամբ շարժվել, բայց որպեսզի հասկանանք, թե ինչու է հենց այս սցենարը գրել, հասկանանք, թե Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարական չպահանջելն ինչին է հանգեցնում:
> 
> Անկախ ամեն ինչից ՀՅԴ-ն ունի համակիրների որոշակի շրջանակ: Եկավ մի ժամանակ, երբ այդ համակիրները այլևս չէին կարող հանդուրժել ՀՅԴ-ի իշխանության մաս կազմելը ու շրջանակը նեղանում էր: Այս մարդիկ սկսում էին կատեգորիկ դեմ վերաբերվել Սերժ Սարգսյանին ու կարող էր անգամ պահ հասունանալ, որ չնայած ՀԱԿ-ի նկատմամբ սկզբունքային տարաձայնություններին նրանք միանային ՀԱԿ-ին, կամ կազմեին նոր ուժ, միավորվեին ուրիշի շուրջը, լրջորեն ու վճռական պահանջելով իշխանությունների՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի գլխավորությամբ, հրաժարականը:
> 
> Ահա այդպես տրամադրված շրջանակին ապակողմնորոշելու, զայրույթն այլ ուղղությամբ ուղղորդելու խնդիր առաջացավ: 
> 
> Խնդիր համար 1. ամեն ինչ անել, որպեսզի Սերժ Սարգսյանը այդ մարդկանց աչքում չերևա որպես գլխավոր ճարտարապետ, ուշադրությունը հնարավորինս նրանից շեղվի, բարդվի այլոց վրա: Աստիճանաբար սկսվեց այն տեսակետի տարածումը, որ իբր Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը բոլորովին պարտադիր չի, դա նպատակ չի, դա ընդամենը միջոց ա, ախր մի մոռացեք, որ եթե Սերժին հանենք, կարող ա Լևոնը գա: Այս սուտը շատ վարպետորեն սերմանվեց ՀՅԴ համակարների բանակում ու շարունակում է մտցվել, դրանով իսկ հնարավորինս կանխելով հնարավոր մեծ պայթյունը, բումը, որը կարող էր բերել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականին, ինչի հետևանքով լեգիտիմ իշխանության ձևավորմանը, ինչի հետևանքով մեր ուժերի ամրացմանը:
> ...


Չուկ ջան այդ բերվածդ թեզը շատ տարածված է: Բայց այն իրատեսկան կլիներ, եթե ՀՅԴ-ն ունենար լուրջ ընտրազանգված, համախոհնների բանակ: Չկա նման համախոհնների բանակ, որոնք կարող էին վտանգ ներկայացնել կամ առավել ևս առանձնանալ ու այլ ուժ կազմել: ՀՅԴ-ն առավելագույնս  փոշիացրել է իր ընտրազանգվածը և հեղինակությունը որ գոնե իր կողմը քաշոր այլ զանգավածնների: Ինքդ դա տեսել 30-40 հոգի, լավ քո խաթր 100 հոգի թող լինի: Այսինքն Սերժը դարդ ու ցավը թողած պետք  է այդ 100 հոգու մասին մտածի…Չի կպնում: Այդ չնչին զանգվածի ապակողնորշման խնդիր ով պետք է դներ? Այդ ինչ զանգված է որ չպայթեց, չտրաքեց մարտի մեկից հետո, որ հիմա պետք է ջարդ ու թշուր աներ…

Բայց քանի որ դու գրել էիր անորոշ “համակիրների որոշակի շրջանակ”, հակադարձելու համար հնարավոր է ապակողմնորոշես դեպի զրոյցը դեպի սփյուռք: Այդ դեպքում նրանց գործողությունները լրիվ ճիշտ դաշտում են քանի որ սփյուքահայը չի կարող պահանջել Սերժի հրաժարականը ընդհանրապես…
Եթե նույնիսկ( տերպետրոսյանական պաուզա ու դու ստեղ պետք ա հոգեխանգարվես ) ենթադրենք որ ՀՅԴ-ի համակիրնների քանակը հարյուր հազարավորնն են, որոնք քո պնդմանբ հասկանում են որ այս հանցագործ իշխանությունների հետ համագործակցել չի կարելի, պետք է խաբվեն Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականի կտերով?  Վստահ եմ որ ոչ…
Ապեր եթե խոսեքն ընդհանրապես ապակողմնորոշման տեխնոլոգիանների`կանոնների է, ապա այս իմիտացիոն միջոցառումմները ապակողմնորոշման խնդիր ուղղակի չեն կարող լուծել: Նախ նման խնդիր առաջանում է քաղաքացիական լուրջ ակտիվության դեպքում, երբ կա լուրջ ընդվզող էնեգիա` որը և պետք է ուղորդել: Իսկ ակնհայտ է, որ նման ակտիվություն ուղղակի չկա, դա ցույց տվեց և ՀԱԿ-ի վերջին հանրահավաքը և ՀՅԴ-ի հացադուլը…
Եվ երկրորդ  և գլխավոր պայմանը այդ ալիքը պետք  է ուղորդել լրիվ այլ դաշտ`սոցիալական, կենցաղաին, մշակույթային( Էրեբունի Երևան օրիան), բայց ոչ երբեք իշխանության դաշտից կրկին իշխանություն: 

Կլինեն մարդիկ որ կկարծեն թե իբր դաշանակնները ուզում են լցելն ընդիմություն վաակումը…Այդ միֆը ևս ցրելու համար բերեմ ընդամենը մի օրինակ: Ես ճանաչում եմ մի ցեղական, գերդաստանային դաշնակի որը իր ասելով արտահայտում է շատ այլ դաշնակնների կարծիքը և, որ այս վերջին գործողություններով, մասնավորպես Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականը պահանջելով Դաշնակցությունը իրեն ուղղակի խայտառակ արեց ի ցույց դնելով իր ուղղակի քաղաքական տգիտությունը: Ասում է լավ ծախվելուն էլ ձև կա, գոնե էնպես ծախվեք որ ամբողջ աշխարհը ձեր տնքոցը  չլսի…Այսինքն ընդիմություն խնդիր նրանք չեն կարող լուծել:

Իմ կարծիքով այս ամբողջ պրոցեսը լուծում էր լրիվ այլ խնդիր, որի մասին քեզ ասել եմ:Որը լուծվեց վերջացավ:
Շուկ ջան մի կասկածի եղբայր եթե նման ժողովրդական զարույթ լիներ Լևոնը ավելի շուտ դա կօգտագործեր և խաղը լրիվ այլ ուղղությամբ կտաներ քան որևէ մեկը անկախ ամենինչից…
Բայց եթե մի օր, դաշնակացույթունը լքի սերժի գործիք լինելը և իրոք պահանջի Սերժի հրաժարակնը ուրեմն անկասկասծ շատ կարճ ժամանակ հետո իշխանափոխություն է լինելու…

----------


## Տատ

> Եվ երկրորդ և գլխավոր պայմանը այդ ալիքը պետք է ուղորդել լրիվ այլ դաշտ`սոցիալական, կենցաղաին, մշակույթային,  բայց ոչ երբեք իշխանության դաշտից կրկին իշխանություն:


Ռամմեր, սա փայլուն էր:  :Ok:  :Ok: 


> Բայց եթե մի օր, դաշնակացույթունը լքի սերժի գործիք լինելը և իրոք պահանջի Սերժի հրաժարակնը ուրեմն անկասկասծ շատ կարճ ժամանակ հետո իշխանափոխություն է լինելու…


Եվ ՀԱԿը չի՞ մերժի այն, հիշելով իր պատենտավորման մասին: Այսինք՝ եթե մեր ասածով չգնաց, ուրեմն պիտի չգնա: 
Կյանքն անարդարացի է, հաճախ մեկի սկսածն ուրիշն է ավարտի հասցնում, նույնիսկ շնորհակաություն էլ չի ասում: Կարևոր է աբիժնիկի դեր չընդունելը: 
Նույնն էլ արձանագրությանն է վերաբերվում: Գուցե հիմա ՍՍ արվածի հիմքին ուրիշները հաջողություններ կկառուցեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Բայց եթե մի օր, դաշնակացույթունը լքի սերժի գործիք լինելը և իրոք պահանջի Սերժի հրաժարակնը ուրեմն անկասկասծ շատ կարճ ժամանակ հետո իշխանափոխություն է լինելու…


Աստված մի արասցե Դաշնակցությունը իսկապես սկսի Սերժի հրաժարականը պահանջել, դա կնաշանակի, որ վերջը եկել է։ Խորտակվող նավը առնետները երբեք չեն փրկում։

----------

Տրիբուն (15.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան այդ բերվածդ թեզը շատ տարածված է: Բայց այն իրատեսկան կլիներ, եթե ՀՅԴ-ն ունենար լուրջ ընտրազանգված, համախոհնների բանակ: Չկա նման համախոհնների բանակ, որոնք կարող էին վտանգ ներկայացնել կամ առավել ևս առանձնանալ ու այլ ուժ կազմել: ՀՅԴ-ն առավելագույնս փոշիացրել է իր ընտրազանգվածը և հեղինակությունը որ գոնե իր կողմը քաշոր այլ զանգավածնների: Ինքդ դա տեսել 30-40 հոգի, լավ քո խաթր 100 հոգի թող լինի: Այսինքն Սերժը դարդ ու ցավը թողած պետք է այդ 100 հոգու մասին մտածի…Չի կպնում: Այդ չնչին զանգվածի ապակողնորշման խնդիր ով պետք է դներ? Այդ ինչ զանգված է որ չպայթեց, չտրաքեց մարտի մեկից հետո, որ հիմա պետք է ջարդ ու թշուր աներ…


Էդ ջան, ուրեմն ՀՅԴ երթին ըստ իշխանության եղել է 3000-4000 մարդ, ըստ ՀՅԴ 50000 մարդ: Իրատեսորեն (ես հատուկ գնացել ու երթը նայել եմ) կար ~10000-15000 մարդ:
Սա ակտիվ պայքարող դառնալու պոտենցիալ ունեցող շրջանակ է, իսկ ակտիվ պայքարի համար դա բավական մեծ թիվ է, ու եթե գումարվում է ՀԱԿ-ին (կամ գնում զուգահեռ թե մեջը մտնելով) դառնում է բավական տպավորիչ: 
Խոսքը գնում է այս շրջանակի մասին, ի գիտություն քեզ, ասեմ:

Այս շրջանակի մարդիկ ՀՅԴ-ից արդեն հեռացել ու մտմտում էին իրենց անելիքը, ինչի ապացույցներից մեկը ՀՅԴ նախորդ, կինո Մոսկվայի մոտի հանրահավաքի սակավամարդությունն էր: Այսուհանդերձ իմիտացիոն գործընթացներով նրանց հաջողվեց նորից իրար գլխի բերել ու ուղորդել սխալ ուղղությամբ:

----------

Tig (15.10.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդ ջան, ուրեմն ՀՅԴ երթին ըստ իշխանության եղել է 3000-4000 մարդ, ըստ ՀՅԴ 50000 մարդ: Իրատեսորեն (ես հատուկ գնացել ու երթը նայել եմ) կար ~10000-15000 մարդ:
> Սա ակտիվ պայքարող դառնալու պոտենցիալ ունեցող շրջանակ է, իսկ ակտիվ պայքարի համար դա բավական մեծ թիվ է, ու եթե գումարվում է ՀԱԿ-ին (կամ գնում զուգահեռ թե մեջը մտնելով) դառնում է բավական տպավորիչ: 
> Խոսքը գնում է այս շրջանակի մասին, ի գիտություն քեզ, ասեմ:
> 
> Այս շրջանակի մարդիկ ՀՅԴ-ից արդեն հեռացել ու մտմտում էին իրենց անելիքը, ինչի ապացույցներից մեկը ՀՅԴ նախորդ, կինո Մոսկվայի մոտի հանրահավաքի սակավամարդությունն էր: Այսուհանդերձ իմիտացիոն գործընթացներով նրանց հաջողվեց նորից իրար գլխի բերել ու ուղորդել սխալ ուղղությամբ:


Չուկ ջան, էդ զանգվածը որ հավաքվել է դաշնակների շուրջը դա միանշանակ նրանցը չի որ կարողանան ուր ուզեն ուղղորդեն… եթե այդքան մարդաշատ էին թող մինչև վերջին օրը չսպասեին այլ ավելի շուտ սկսեին որ ավելի ազդեցիկ լիներ, բայց զանգվածը ստեղծվել է զուտ ընդհանուր բողոքի ալիքի վրա և նրանք միակն էին որ էդ օրը ցույց կազմակերպեցին և ամենակարևորը "ապահով էր" (Միակ-ն էլ էր կազմակերպում, բայց բոլորս էլ գիտեինք ինչ էր կատարվում նրանց հետ)… հիմա եթե նրանք իսկապես ունեն այդ զանգվածը ապա պետք է ճիշտ ուղղորդեն հակառակ դեպքում այն մի ակնթարթում կփոշիանա… ես հակված եմ մտածելու որ այն կփոշիանա, որոհետև նախ նրանք բոլորովին լուրջ քայլերի չեն դիմելու և երկրորդ որքանով որ առաջնորդներն են իրենց ետևից տանում ժողովրդին նույնքանով էլ ժողովուրդն է թելադրում ղեկավարներին թե ինչ ուղղությամբ պետք է գնալ… այս հանգամանքը շատ կարևոր է և սա է պատճառը որ ես իմ քննադատություններն ուղղում եմ նաև ժողովրդին (նրա անտարբեր մասին)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, էդ զանգվածը որ հավաքվել է դաշնակների շուրջը դա միանշանակ նրանցը չի որ կարողանան ուր ուզեն ուղղորդեն… եթե այդքան մարդաշատ էին թող մինչև վերջին օրը չսպասեին այլ ավելի շուտ սկսեին որ ավելի ազդեցիկ լիներ, բայց զանգվածը ստեղծվել է զուտ ընդհանուր բողոքի ալիքի վրա և նրանք միակն էին որ էդ օրը ցույց կազմակերպեցին և ամենակարևորը "ապահով էր" (Միակ-ն էլ էր կազմակերպում, բայց բոլորս էլ գիտեինք ինչ էր կատարվում նրանց հետ)… հիմա եթե նրանք իսկապես ունեն այդ զանգվածը ապա պետք է ճիշտ ուղղորդեն հակառակ դեպքում այն մի ակնթարթում կփոշիանա… ես հակված եմ մտածելու որ այն կփոշիանա, որոհետև նախ նրանք բոլորովին լուրջ քայլերի չեն դիմելու և երկրորդ որքանով որ առաջնորդներն են իրենց ետևից տանում ժողովրդին նույնքանով էլ ժողովուրդն է թելադրում ղեկավարներին թե ինչ ուղղությամբ պետք է գնալ… այս հանգամանքը շատ կարևոր է և սա է պատճառը որ ես իմ քննադատություններն ուղղում եմ նաև ժողովրդին (նրա անտարբեր մասին)


Մեֆ, ես էլ եմ էդ ասում, որ կփոշիանա  :Smile: 
Ու ասում եմ, որ ՀՅԴ դերը հենց էդ փոշիացման մեջ էր, որ հանկարծ ուրիշ կերպ այս հոսքը չուղորդվեր:

----------

Mephistopheles (15.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Էդ ջան, ուրեմն ՀՅԴ երթին ըստ իշխանության եղել է 3000-4000 մարդ, ըստ ՀՅԴ 50000 մարդ: Իրատեսորեն (ես հատուկ գնացել ու երթը նայել եմ) կար ~10000-15000 մարդ:
> Սա ակտիվ պայքարող դառնալու պոտենցիալ ունեցող շրջանակ է, իսկ ակտիվ պայքարի համար դա բավական մեծ թիվ է, ու եթե գումարվում է ՀԱԿ-ին (կամ գնում զուգահեռ թե մեջը մտնելով) դառնում է բավական տպավորիչ: 
> Խոսքը գնում է այս շրջանակի մասին, ի գիտություն քեզ, ասեմ:
> 
> Այս շրջանակի մարդիկ ՀՅԴ-ից արդեն հեռացել ու մտմտում էին իրենց անելիքը, ինչի ապացույցներից մեկը ՀՅԴ նախորդ, կինո Մոսկվայի մոտի հանրահավաքի սակավամարդությունն էր: Այսուհանդերձ իմիտացիոն գործընթացներով նրանց հաջողվեց նորից իրար գլխի բերել ու ուղորդել սխալ ուղղությամբ:


Չուկ ջան էլի եմ ասում չկա տենց զանգված...
Առանց կատակի եմ ասում տվեք ինձ 50000 դոլլար ու ես 10000 հոգի մարդ կհավաքեմ: Անկապ թիվ չեմ ասում այլ հաշվարկած...Ում միտինգին ուզւոմ ես ասա, թողը տան ես, որ ինձնից բան չեմ ներկայացնում 10000 հոգի մարդ հավաքեմ...Լավ ինչև է ապեր...Հիմա ուղղակի հետքրքի է ապակողմնորոշեցին վերջացան: Ըստ քեզ էլի հիմա ինչ եմ անում դաշնակնները նույն հարցն են լուծում?

Ես մի առաջարոկություն ունեմ: Եկեք դաշնակցությանը  և ժառանգության առաջ մի այնպիսի խնդիր դնենք, այնպիսի վիճակում որ այլևս նրանք չկարողանան խաղեր տալ, մանյորվրներ անել ու նույնիսկ եթե կա այդ զանգվածը, նրանց համար տեսանելի լինի թե դաշնակնները իրականում ինչ են անում:
Դիմում եմ բոլոր նրանց ովքեր անտարբեր չեն հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների նկատմամբ ովքեր բացի այստեղ `ֆորումում գրելուց ռեալ ասելիք  և անելիք ունեն, առաջարկում եմ.
Գնանք ՀՅԴ-ի և Ժառանգության շտաբ և նամակով կոչ անենք որ իրենց համամասնական-մեծամասնական ցուցակններով վայր  դնել իրենց պատգամավորական մանդատնները, եթե իրենց բարձրացրած վայնասունը իրական է: Իրենք չեն կարող հակադարձել թե դա բան չի փոխի: Դա իրոք հնարավորություն կտա չվավերացնել այդ արձանագրությունները. Ինչու?
1. Երբ երկու ընդմադիր կուսակցությունները դւորս են գալիս Աժ-ից ամբողջությամբ և ոչ թե անհատներ, այդ խորդհարանաը այլևս լեգիտիմ չէ. Երբ խորհրդարանում ընդմիություն չկա յադ խորհրդարանաը այլևս լեգիտիմ չէ.
2. Օրենքը չի նախատեսում նման իրավիճակ երբ ամբողջ կուսակցությունը վայր է դնում մանդատը և չկա գրված թե դրանից հետո ինչ կարող է անել այդ խորդհարանը: Սա ԱԺ-ի մասին օրենքի մեծ բացթողում է: ԱԺ-ի աշխատանքը ուղղակի կաթվածահար է լինում և խորդհարանը մտնում  է ճգնաժամի մեջ...

Այսինքն եթե իրենք իրոք մտահոգն են այս արձանագրություններով մենք իրենց կոնկրետ լուծում ենք տալիս: Եթե իրենք հրաժարավեն` դաշնականների ու ժառանգություն աչոտը մեր ձեռը կլինի:
Աստեղ խնդիր կա մարդկանց ուղղակի քանակ հավաքել որ լուրջ տպավություն ստեղծվի և պետք է մտածել ինչի կամ ում անունից խոսել: Նաև հետամուտ լինել որ այդ նակամակը և ամբողջ բանակցույթուննները լուսաբանվեն գոնե էլեկտրոնային մամուլով...Եկեք պատռնեք ... :Jpit: ))

Ինչ կասեք?

----------


## Tig

> Չուկ ջան էլի եմ ասում չկա տենց զանգված...


Ռամմեր ջան տենց զանգված հաստատ կա: Ես էլ եմ ներկա եղել դաշնակների, ավելի ճիշտ ոչ միայն դաշնակներն էին, հանրահավաքին ու հաստատ Չուկի նշած թվերն ու մտքերը իրական են: Երբ ինքդ ես գտնվում էդ մասսայի մեջ համոզվում ես, որ կան մարդին ովքեր եկել են զուտ իրենց բողոքը արտահայտելու, անկախ նրանից թե ով է կազմակերպել… Բայց ցավոք սրտի Չուկը իրավացի է, դաշնակները էն ուժը չեն ովքեր ճիշտ կուղղորդեն այդ մասսաներին:

----------

Rammstein (15.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

Կարող են, եթե էդ Բյուրո կոչեցյալը ոտից գլուխ փոխեն,  հաստացած ու հաբռգած ղեկավարներին կուլակաթափ անեն: Թե չէ սկի իրանք իրանց հախից չեն կարողանում գալ էլ ուր մնաց ....

----------

Tig (15.10.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ռամմեր ջան տենց զանգված հաստատ կա: Ես էլ եմ ներկա եղել դաշնակների, ավելի ճիշտ ոչ միայն դաշնակներն էին, հանրահավաքին ու հաստատ Չուկի նշած թվերն ու մտքերը իրական են: Երբ ինքդ ես գտնվում էդ մասսայի մեջ համոզվում ես, որ կան մարդին ովքեր եկել են զուտ իրենց բողոքը արտահայտելու, անկախ նրանից թե ով է կազմակերպել… Բայց ցավոք սրտի Չուկը իրավացի է, դաշնակները էն ուժը չեն ովքեր ճիշտ կուղղորդեն այդ մասսաներին:


Tig ջան ուրեմն ուզում էի գրել այդ եթերային զանգվածի և նրա մոգական ուժի, հզորության և էներգետիկ դաշտի մասին: Բայց ինձ օգնության եկավ հոդվածը: Կխնդրեմ ընթերցես  և կգտնես քո մի պատասխանը...


*ՆԵՐՔԻՆ ՎԱԿՈՒՈՒՄԻ ԱՐՏԱՔԻՆ ԿԱՓԱՐԻՉԸ*

Վերջին շրջանում առկա է մի իրավիճակ, երբ տպավորություն է ստեղծվում, որ կարծես թե Հայաստանի Հանրապետության նախագահի համար Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Սահմանադրությունը սահմանում է գործառույթներ միայն հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունը բարելավելու կապակցությամբ, իսկ այլ անելիք Հայաստանի նախագահը չունի: Կամ էլ թվում է, որ այն, ինչի կարիքը կա Հայաստանի ներքին կյանքում, արվել է վաղուց, եւ մնացել է կարգավորել հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունն ու ապրել գոհ ու երջանիկ: Բոլորն իհարկե հասկանում են, որ դա այդպես չէ, այսինքն որ հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունը չէ մեր երջանկության բանալին, եւ նախագահն էլ մեծ թվով պարտավորություններ ունի անելու ներքին կյանքի բարեփոխման համար, բայց կարծես թե բոլորի համար էլ մի տեսակ հարմար է ներքինի մասին թեկուզ առժամանակ մոռանալն ու արտաքինով տապակվելը: Բոլոր ասվածն իհարկե հիմնականում վերաբերվում է քաղաքական ուժերին, քանի որ հասարակությունը ներքին կյանքի մասին երբեք չի մոռանում: Պարզապես երբեմն ինչ որ հույս է կապում այս կամ այն ուժի հետ, իսկ երբեմն էլ դառնում է անտարբեր ամեն ինչի նկատմամբ:* Հիմա հասարակությունն անտարբերության փուլում է:* Հասարակությունն ու քաղաքական ուժերը հիմա տարբեր բաների մասին են մտածում: Իշխանությունն ու հասարակությունը՝ առավել եւս տարբեր բաների:

*Այդ իմաստով ակնհայտ է, որ երկրի ներսում առաջացել է լրջագույն վակուում*: Դա որոշ քաղաքական ուժերի կամ դրանց ուղեղային կենտրոններին հիմք է տալիս մտածել, նույնիսկ լրջորեն, որ այդ վակուումը լրացնելու իսկական ժամանակն է: *Դա իհարկե միամիտ հավակնություն եւ հաշվարկ է, քանի որ առաջացածը պարզ վակուում չէ, որ ունի ընդամենն ինչ որ բանով լցվելու կարիք:* Բանն այն է, որ Հայաստանի հանրային-քաղաքական կյանքում առաջացող պարբերաբար վակուումները մեկը մեկից ավելի *խստապահանջ* են դառնում: Այսինքն, ամեն մի հաջորդ վակուում էլ ավելի մեծ պահանջներ է ներկայացնում ու էլ ավելի մեծ պատասխանատվություն է ենթադրում նրանց համար, ովքեր ունեն դա լցնելու ցանկություն: Եվ ամեն մի հաջորդ վակուումը լցնելու անհաջող փորձը էլ ավելի մեծ հարված է լինում տվյալ փորձն անողների համար: Օրինակ, ենթադրենք 5 տարի առաջ տապալված մի քաղաքական ուժի համար ցավն ու կորուստներն ավելի մեղմ էին, քան կլինեն այսօր տապալվողների համար: Կամ այսօր տապալվողների համար դրանք ավելի մեղմ են լինելու, քան լինելու են վաղը տապալվողների համար:

Այդ դեպքում, արդյոք նշանակում է, որ վակուումը լցնելու փորձ չպիտի արվի: Իհարկե պետք է արվի, պարզապես հաշվի առնելով, որ հասարակությունը հասունանում է տարեցտարի: Եթե նույնիսկ չեն փոխվում նրա արժեքները, ապա փոխվում է առնվազն ինտուիցիան: *Եվ այն, որ հասարակությունն այժմ անտարբեր է քաղաքական պրոցեսների հանդեպ, նույնիսկ հայ-թուրքական վտանգավոր զարգացումների, վկայում է հենց հասարակության ինտուիտիվ հասունության մասին*: Պարզապես մարդիկ առնվազն զգում են, որ Հայաստանում չկա այն ուժը, որը կկարողանա կազմակերպել իրապես անշահախնդիր դիմադրություն առկա պրոցեսներին: Հայաստանի քաղաքական բոլոր ուժերը` լինի ազատական, լինի ազգային, լինի ազգայնական, ազգային-ժողովրդավարական, ազգայնամոլական, նժդեհական, ցեղակրոն, թե կուսակրոն, միեւնույն է, բոլորը լուծում են ոչ թե երկիր, այլ տուն պահելու խնդիր: Հասարակությունն ինտուիտիվ զգում է դա: Եվ չնայած տուն պահելու մեջ որեւէ դատապարտելի բան չկա, այդուհանդերձ հասարակության զգալի մեծամասնության համար աներկբա է դառնում, որ տուն ու տեղը թողած չարժե ընկնել ինչ որ մեկի տուն պահելու հոգսը հոգալու հետեւից: Ահա եւ թերեւս ամբողջը:

ՀԱԿՈԲ ԲԱԴԱԼՅԱՆ

Հ.Գ. Խոսքը քաղաքական ուժերի ոչ բոլոր ներկայացուցիչների մասին է, երբ նշվում է, որ քաղաքական ոբոլոր ուժերը փաստացի տարված են հիմնականում տուն պահելու խնդրով: Բանն այն է, որ քաղաքական կյանքում, հատկապես ընդդիմության շարքերում, կան նվիրյալներ, որոնք իսկապես անշահախնդիր ձեւով նվիրված են ինչ որ արժեքների եւ դրա համար կրել են եւ կրում են զրկանքներ: Բայց այդ առանձին անհատները ընդհանուր պատկերի հանրային ընկալման վրա թողնում են ավելի ու ավելի թույլ ազդեցություն:


10:12:46 - 15/10/2009

----------

ministr (15.10.2009), Tig (15.10.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան էլի եմ ասում չկա տենց զանգված...
> Առանց կատակի եմ ասում տվեք ինձ 50000 դոլլար ու ես 10000 հոգի մարդ կհավաքեմ: Անկապ թիվ չեմ ասում այլ հաշվարկած...Ում միտինգին ուզւոմ ես ասա, թողը տան ես, որ ինձնից բան չեմ ներկայացնում 10000 հոգի մարդ հավաքեմ...Լավ ինչև է ապեր...Հիմա ուղղակի հետքրքի է ապակողմնորոշեցին վերջացան: Ըստ քեզ էլի հիմա ինչ եմ անում դաշնակնները նույն հարցն են լուծում?


Ասա Էդ ջան, մեկ ա կա էդ զանգվածը  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> Ասա Էդ ջան, մեկ ա կա էդ զանգվածը


Պռոբլեմ չկա չկա Չուկ ջան, Իհարկե կան, նրանք մեր մեջ են, մեզանից մեկը, բայց մենք նրանց չենք տեսնւոմ.... :Wink: 

Մի 100 տարեկան մարդու մի տղա հարցնում ա, ասումա.
-Պապի ջան, որն է գաղտինքը քո երկարակեցության.
-Բալա ջան ես մարդկանց հետ չեմ վիճում, չեմ նեռվայնանում:
-Հնարավոր չի,-բորբոքվում է տղան:
-Իհարկե տենց բան հնարավոր չի...
 :Hands Up: 

Ապեր Լևոնի ելութի մեջ Քոչարի կտորը կարդացել ես? Ինչ էր ասում էտ մարդը? Իսկ իմպիչմենտ դաշինքը հիշում ես??

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԱՅՍ ՎԻՃԱԿԻ ՊԱՏԱՍԽԱՆԱՏՈՒՆ ՆԱԵՎ ՀՅԴ-Ն Է
> 
> Այն, ինչ այսօր տեղի է ունենում Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում, կատարյալ զավեշտ է, եւ եթե ամեն ինչ այսքան վտանգավոր չլիներ Հայաստանի ու Ղարաբաղի համար, կարելի էր պարզապես հետեւել այս թամաշային ու կարգին զվարճանալ: Իսկապես ծիծաղելի է. Սերժ Սարգսյանն իբր սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ թուրքերի հետ «պատմական հաշտեցում» է սկսել. դաշնակներն ու Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն էլ (Օսկանյանով-բանով) իբր խիստ վրդովվել են ու պայքարում են դրա դեմ: 
> 
> Այս իրավիճակի ողջ զավեշտը հասկանալու համար պետք է պարզապես հիշել, թե ժամանակագրական առումով ի՞նչ իրադարձություններ են նախորդել արձանագրությունների ստորագրմանը (ըստ Լեւոն Զուրաբյանի` «ցյուրիխյան ուրացմանը»), եւ այդ իրադարձություններից յուրաքանչյուրի ժամանակ ինչպիսի՞ կեցվածք են ունեցել այսօրվա թամաշայի հիմնական դերակատարները: Ի վերջո, բոլորի համար էլ հասկանալի է, որ «ցյուրիխյան ուրացումը» միանգամից չի տեղի ունեցել, այլ հասունացել է քայլ առ քայլ: 
> 
> Սկսենք 98-ի իշխանափոխությունից: Հիմնական դերակատարները Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանն ու Սերժ Սարգսյանն էին, ովքեր հոխորտում էին, թե իրենք ապահովելու են առնվազն 8 հազար քառակուսի կիլոմետր տարածքով անկախ Ղարաբաղ: Արդյունքում` ունեցանք ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահ, որովհետեւ նախ` տեղի էր ունեցել պետական հեղաշրջում, երկրորդ` բոլորն էլ գիտեին, որ Քոչարյանը ոչ ՀՀ քաղաքացի է, ոչ էլ վերջին տասը տարիներին բնակվել է ՀՀ-ում: Հասկանում էին նաեւ, որ ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահ ունենալը խիստ բարդացնելու է մեր վիճակը Ղարաբաղի հարցում: Եվ ի՞նչ. ՀՅԴ-ն ջերմորեն ողջունեց հեղաշրջումն ու ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահ ունենալու «գաղափարը»: Առաջին արդյունքը շատ չուշացավ. Ղարաբաղը դուրս մղվեց բանակցային գործընթացից (ու մինչեւ հիմա չի կարողանում վերադառնալ): 
> 
> 99-ի հոկտեմբերի 27-ին գլխատվեց այն միակ ուժը, որը կարող էր Քոչարյան-Սարգսյան զույգի դեմն առնել: ՀՅԴ-ն որոշ ժամանակ ծպտուն չէր հանում, բայց «տակից» կատաղի պայքար էր մղում բոլոր նրանց դեմ, ովքեր պահանջում էին բացահայտել ոճրագործության կազմակերպիչներին: Ընդամենը 6 ամիս անց Քոչարյան-Սարգսյան զույգն ու ՀՅԴ-ն կարողացան ամրապնդել իրենց դիրքերը, եւ Քոչարյանն անմիջապես վճարեց դրա գինը` Քի-Վեսթում քննարկելով Մեղրիի տարբերակը: ՀՅԴ-ն ձեւացրեց, թե այդ ամենից տեղյակ չէ: 
> ...


Իմ կարծիքով ավելացնելու ոչինչ չկա…

----------

Chuk (16.10.2009), Kuk (19.10.2009), Mephistopheles (17.10.2009), Հայկօ (16.10.2009), Տրիբուն (17.10.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման մաքրվել է աղբից, աղբը՝ հեռացվել է ակումբից: Շարունակեք քաղաքակիրթ քննարկումները:*

----------

Chuk (19.10.2009), Kuk (19.10.2009), Mephistopheles (19.10.2009), Norton (19.10.2009), Տրիբուն (19.10.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Այսօր Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի պահանջը ՀՅԴ ԳՄ անդամ Արմեն Ռուստամյանը համարում է անիմաստ:  *«Հրաժարականը ենթադրում է, որ նա պետք է հրաժարական տա' չի տալիս: Հրաժարականի պահը հասունանում է, երբ նա ստիպված է լինում հրաժարական տալ, որովհետեւ ավելի վատ բան կա' պաշտոնանկությունը»*, - ասաց պարոն Ռուստամյանը:


Այս միտքը բացտրողին մրցանակ :LOL: 



> Այսինքն, Դուք նախապատրաստո՞ւմ եք Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը «Ա1+»-ի հարցին' Ռուստամյանը պատասխանեց. «Իհարկե, նախապատրաստում ենք» եւ ավելացրեց. «Մենք իշխանափոխություն ենք նախապատրաստում: Իշխանափոխությունն ավելի լայն իմաստ ունի, քան հրաժարականի պահանջը: Երկրի կուրսն է շեղված, պետք է փոխվի ամեն ինչ' համ նախագահը, համ Աժ-ն, համ կառավարությունը, բոլոր նրանք, ովքեր առնչվում են հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների հետ»:


Ու սկսվեց լղոզելու ժամանակը: Տիգրան Սարգսյանի վարորդին էլ չմոռանաք փոխել տաք :Hands Up: 



> Իսկ թե ինչպես է ՀՅԴ-ն իշխանափոխություն նախապատրաստում, ըստ  Ռուստամյանի' հնարավոր է գտնել ՀՅԴ Հայաստանի կազմակերպության գործունեության ուղենիշներում, որոնք այսօր նա հրապարկեց: Ուղենիշներում նշված են բոլոր ոլորտներում եւ կարեւոր հարցերում անհրաժեշտ քայլերը: Նա այսօր հիշեցրեց, որ երկրի նախագահի պաշտոնազրկման չորս ձեւ կա' *հրաժարական, մահ, անհաղթահարելի դժվարություններ եւ իմպիչմենտ' չմանրամասնելով, թե իրենք որ տարբերական են նախընտրում:*


Ռուստամյանը բավական լուսավորեց, փաստորեն 4 ձև կա, մնումա ՀԱԿ-ը այս ուղղեցույցներին հետևի :LOL: 



> ՀՅԴ ներկայացուցիչը վստահ է, որ այս հարցում ՀՀ բոլոր ուժերը համակարծիք են' անկախ իրենց տարաձայնություններից: Իսկ եթե արձանագրությունները վավերացվեն մեր Աժ-ում, ապա ՀՅԴ-ն խոստանում է ամեն ինչ անել' այն չեղյալ հայտարարելու համար. «Այդ ժամանակ մենք կպահանջենք Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը, քանի որ նույն իշխանությունները չեն կարող դրանք չեղյալ հայտարարել, նորը' կարող է»:


Պռոյեկտ ՌՔ վազվռաշայեցա՞ :Think: 



> * Ի դեպ, այսօր հրապարակված ՀՅԴ-ի ուղենիշներում նշված է, որ ՀՅԴ-ն նախապատրաստվում է ընտրությունների:*
>  «Դա չի նշանակում, որ մենք հերթական ընտրությունների ենք նախապատրաստվում, այն կարող է լինել նաեւ արտահերթ»,- ասաց Արմեն Ռուստամյանը:


Բա շուտ ասեիք, մեզ էլ թվում էր հայրենասիրությունից դրդված եք անում :Jpit:

----------

Chuk (24.10.2009), Kuk (23.10.2009), Rammer (23.10.2009), Sagittarius (27.10.2009), Տրիբուն (26.10.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*ՀԱՄ ԿԵՐ, ՀԱՄ ԳՐԻ*


Մամուլում հրապարակված տեղեկությունների համաձայն, դաշնակցական Վահան Հովհաննիսյանի որդին շարունակում է ղեկավարել «Գլենդել Հիլզ» շինարարական ընկերությունը, իսկ նրան պատկանող ընկերություններից մեկն էլ հաջողությամբ շարունակում է տենդերներ շահել:

«ՉԻ» - Այսքանից հետո դեռ ինչ-որ միամիտներ ակնկալում են, որ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը պիտի վեր կենա ու Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը պահանջի: Իսկ ինչո՞ւ պիտի նման բան անի, եթե, բանից պարզվում է, կարելի է Սաշիկ Սարգսյանի խնամին լինել, օգտվել «կոռումպացված համակարգի» բարիքներից (նույն «Գլենդել-Հիլզ» ընկերությանը կառավարությունը լավ էլ «ջիգյարով» օգնում է) եւ միաժամանակ հասարակությանը ներկայանալ որպես ընդդիմադիր: Ընդ որում, կարող եք չկասկածել` Դաշնակցության մյուս «երեւելիներն» էլ պակաս բիզնեսներ չունեն ու պակաս չեն վայելում «կոռուպցիոն համակարգի» բարիքները: Այնպես որ` այս իմաստով ամեն ինչ հասկանալի է:

Դրա համար էլ իշխանություններն առանձնապես լուրջ չեն վերաբերվում այդ կուսակցության «բողոքի ակցիաներին» ու նույնիսկ աջակցում են: Եթե ոչ քաղաքական դաշտում, ապա գոնե տնտեսության ոլորտում իրենց «հաճախորդներն» են, ինչո՞ւ չպիտի աջակցեն:

----------


## Norton

*ԸՆԿԵՐ ՎԱՀԱՆՆ ՈՒ ՍԱՀՄԱՆԻ ԱՌԵՎՏՈՒՐԸ*




> Ժառանգություն խմբակցության անդամ Վարդան Խաչատրյանը, ով հոկտեմբերի 26-ին եղել է Հայելի ակումբի հյուրը, ներկայացրել է որոշ մանրամասներ Հայաստանի եւ Ադրբեջանի խորհրդարանների պատգամավորների հանդիպման վերաբերյալ, որ օրերս տեղի է ունեցել Ռուսաստանի Պետդումայում: Այդ հանդիպմանը կողմերը, ըստ Վարդան Խաչատրյանի, քննարկել են հայ-ադրբեջանական հարաբերության խնդիրներ, մասնավորապես, առաջարկ է հնչել սահմանամերձ առեւտրի իրականացման վերաբերյալ: Առաջարկի հեղինակը եղել է ՀՅԴ Բյուրոյի անդամ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը:
> 
> Ըստ Վարդան Խաչատրյանի, Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը հնչեցրել է այդ միտքը, իսկ ինքն էլ հետո կոնկրետացրել է, առաջարկելով Հայաստանի հյուսիսային մասում որեւէ տարածք առանձնացնել եւ ստեղծել հայ-ադրբեջանական ազատ առեւտրի գոտի: Լրագրողների հարցին, թե արդյոք դա էլ կարելի է համարել հայ-ադրբեջանական սահմանի բացման գործընթացի սկիզբ, Վարդան Խաչատրյանը նշել է, թե որեւէ մեկի մոտ թող չստեղծվի տպավորություն, թե երկու օր անց այդ ամենն իրականություն է դառնալու: Նրա խոսքով, ընդամենը հնչել է առաջարկ, առաջարկն արել է Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը, իսկ ինքը կոնկրետացրել, ու դա դեռ պետք է քննարկվի, ծանրութեթեւ արվեն դրական եւ բացասական կողմերը, դրա շուրջ քննարկումներ ծավալվեն, նոր խոսվի իրականացնելու հեռանկարի մասին:


www.lragir.am
աչքիս նոր բիզնեսա կպցրել :Think:

----------


## Kuk

*ՀԱԿԱՌԱԿ ԷՖԵԿՏԸ*

Չնայած ՀՅԴ կազմակերպած ակցիաներին, 2009-ին, պարզվում է, ավելի շատ հայաստանցիներ են հանգստացել Թուրքիայի միջերկրածովյան ափին (Անթալիայում), քան նախորդ տարի:

«ՉԻ» - Սա, կարծում ենք, երեք հիմնական պատճառ ունի: Առաջին՝ Վրաստանում վիճակը լավ չէր, երկրորդ՝ Հայաստանի ներսում գործարարները ճգնաժամի դեմ պայքարելու շատ «իմաստուն» ձեւ էին գտել ու բարձրացրել էին հանգստյան տների ուղեգրերի գները, եւ երրորդª Թուրքիայում հանգստանալու դեմ պայքարում էր Դաշնակցությունը: Այս երրորդ պատճառն, ի դեպ, ամենեւին չարժե թերագնահատել: Այդ կուսակցությունում երեւի դեռ չեն հասկացել, որ հայ հասարակությունը, մեղմ ասած, իրենցից հոգնել է, եւ իրենք ինչ քարոզեն՝ ժողովուրդը հակառակն է անելու:

Այնպես որ՝ հանկարծ չզարմանաք, եթե առաջիկայում պարզվի, որ, ասենք, Վրաստանի իշխանությունները պաշտոնապես դիմել են ՀՅԴ-ին եւ խնդրել, որ այդ կուսակցությունը նաեւ վրացական լողափերի դեմ ակցիաներ անցկացնի: Հավատացնում ենք՝ նման ակցիաներից հետո Վրաստանում հանգստացողների թիվը կտրուկ կմեծանա:

----------

Ambrosine (07.11.2009), dvgray (07.11.2009), Enigmatic (09.11.2009), Rammer (07.11.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*ՄԻ ՀԱՏ ԷԼ ՍԿԱՆՎՈՐԴ ՈՒՂԱՐԿԵՔ*

ՀՅԴ-ն հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների վերաբերյալ 23 կետից բաղկացած հարցաշար է ուղարկել կառավարությանը եւ հիմա սպասում է դրա պատասխանին:

«ՉԻ» - Այ սա արդեն իսկապես վճռական գործողություն է: Թե չէ անիմաստ տեղը Էդուարդ Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականն էին պահանջում: Հարցաշարի գաղափարը, համաձայնվեք, իսկապես լավն է: Այլեւս որեւէ մեկը «մուննաթ չի գա», թե ինչու դաշնակները Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը չեն պահանջում: Կասեն «սպասում ենք հարցաշարի պատասխանին»: Կառավարությունն էլ, բնականաբար, չի ուղարկի պատասխանները: Գլուխները խառն է:

Այսինքն, եթե նույնիսկ պատասխանի էլ, պրոբլեմ չկա: Մի շաբաթ հետո ՀՅԴ-ն նոր հարցեր կուղարկի, հետո` հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների թեմայով խաչբառ, հետո հոգեբանական թեստ, հետո կառավարության անդամներից արյան եւ մեզի անալիզ կպահանջի եւ այդպես շարունակ: Մի խոսքով` ամեն ինչ կանի, որպեսզի հանկարծ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականի հարցը չբարձրացնի:

Հ.Գ. Ժամանակին Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն էլ է նման մի բան արել: Բայց նա գոնե այնքան «դուխ» ուներ, որ հարցերը Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանին էր ուղարկել:

----------

Ambrosine (09.11.2009), Ariadna (10.11.2009)

----------


## Լեռնցի

Էն, ինչի վրա էդքան զվարճանում եք, պարզ է, որ զվարճալի չէ:
Ու նաև նշեմ, որ լավ ծանոթ եմ որդեգրված մարտավարության աղբյուրներին և կիրառելիության օրինակներին:

----------


## Kuk

> Էն, ինչի վրա էդքան զվարճանում եք, պարզ է, որ զվարճալի չէ:
> Ու նաև նշեմ, որ լավ ծանոթ եմ որդեգրված մարտավարության աղբյուրներին և կիրառելիության օրինակներին:


Մեզ էլ կտեղեկացնե՞ս որդեգրված մարտավարության աղբյուրների և կիրառելիության օրինակների  մասին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն, ինչի վրա էդքան զվարճանում եք, պարզ է, որ զվարճալի չէ:
> Ու նաև նշեմ, որ լավ ծանոթ եմ որդեգրված մարտավարության աղբյուրներին և կիրառելիության օրինակներին:


Տուրո, բա ասում էիր չի ստորագրվելու, գաղտնի մարտավարություն ունեք, որ ով ստորագրի պատժվելու ա, սենց նենց .. բա էս ո՞նց եղավ: Կարո՞ղ ա չի ստորագրվել, մենք խաբար չենք:

----------


## ministr

Հաստատ պատժած կլինեն  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

*Երբ գտնի վարչապետի հանելուկի պատասխանը*



> ՌԴ քաղաքացի, գործարար Դերենիկ Խաչատրյանը դեմ է հայ-թուրքական արձանագրություններին: Նա պատրաստ է աջակցել ցանկացած ուժի, որը ռեալ քայլեր կիրականացնի արձանագրությունները կյանքի չկոչելու համար: Իր բողոքն արտահայտելու համար Դերենիկ Խաչատրյանը Սարատովից վերադարձել է Երեւան:
> 
> «Հոկտեմբերի 9-ին գնացի մասնակցելու ՀՅԴ-ի ստորագրահավաքին: Բայց սկզբում խնդրեցի ինձ բացատել, թե ինչո՞ւ են պահանջում Էդվարդ Նալբանդյանի հրաժարականը: Ո՞վ է ԱԳ նախարարը, ինչո՞ւ չեն պահանջում Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը: ՀՅԴ ակտիվիստներն ինձ պատասխանեցին. «Եթե պահանջենք Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրաժարականը, նախագահ կդառնա Լեւոնը»: ՀՅԴ ակտիվիստներն ինձ ասացին, որ այդ ակցիան համաձայնեցված է նախագահականի հետ եւ Լեւոնի դեմ է: Դրանից հետո ես հասկացա, որ ՀՅԴ-ի ակցիանները շոու են: Նրանց համար պետություն, ազգային շահ չկա: ՀՅԴ-ի համար իրենց գաղափարները վեր են ամեն ինչից»,- ասաց Դերենիկ Խաչատրյանը:
> 
> Չվստահելով ՀՅԴ-ին` գործարարը դժգոհ է նաեւ արձանագրություններին դեմ արտահայտված ուժերից. «Կարծում եմ, որ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսն էլ պասիվություն դրսեւորեց: Կոնգրեսը պետք է ոտքի կանգնեցներ ժողովրդին: Ես զարմանում եմ, որ ժողովուրդը ոտքի չկանգնեց: Ես դեռ հույս ունեմ, որ մեր ժողովուրդը կգիտակցի արձանագրությունների վտանգավորությունը եւ կհամախմբվի»:
> 
> Գործարարին ամենից շատ մտահոգում է արձանագրություններում տեղ գտած հայ-թուրքական պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծումն է. «Արձանագրության այդ կետով ուրանում են Ցեղասպանության փաստը: Թուրքերի նպատակը ցեղասպանության ուրացման գործընթացը սկսելն էր եւ նրանք դա սկսեցին»:


www.a1plus.am

----------

Ambrosine (13.11.2009), Kuk (24.11.2009), urartu (13.11.2009)

----------


## urartu

> Նրանց համար պետություն, ազգային շահ չկա:


այո լրիվ համաձայն եմ այս մտքի հետ, եթե նրանց համար ազգային շահը կարեվոր լիներ, այժմ 30հազ քառ կմ տարածքում չէինք ապրելու

----------


## Norton

*Առաջինը գողն է ասում՝ բռնիր, գող է. Լևոն Զուրաբյանի պատասխանը Արծվիկ Մինասյանին*



> «Գողն առաջինն է ասում՝ բռնիր, գող է»,– այսպես է Լևոն Զուրաբյանը Tert.am–ի խնդրանքով արձագանքել դաշնակցական Արծվիկ Մինասյանի այսօրվա անդրադարձին՝ կապված Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի վերջին ելույթի հետ։
> 
> Այսօր մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ Արծվիկ Մինասյանը, անդրադառանալով առաջին նախագահի ելույթին, այն որակել էր իշխանություններին առաջարկված գործարք։
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ այս հայտարարությամբ Արծվիկ Մինասյանը պատասխանել էր օրերս առաջին նախագահի ելույթին, որտեղ ի թիվս մի շարք հարցերի՝ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանն անդրադարձել էր նաև Դաշնակցության հակաթուրքական քաղաքականությանը։
> 
> Առաջին նախագահը մասնավորապես ասել էր. «Բոլորովին անհասկանալի է, օրինակ, թե ինչ իրավունքով է Դաշնակցությունը բողոքում հայ–թուրքական ներկա սահմանների դեմ, երբ ինքն է Ալեքսանդրապոլի պայմանագրով գծել այդ սահմանները։ Կամ ինչպե՞ս է Թուրքիայից պահանջում ճանաչել հայ ժողովրդի պատմական իրավունքները, երբ նույն այդ պայմանագրով հրաժարվել է Սևրի դաշնագրից»։


www.tert.am

----------


## Kuk

* ՏԵՍՆԵՍ ՈՎ Է ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐ*

«Ինչպե՞ս եք մարդկանց հասցրել այս վիճակին, որ այլեւս ոչ մի ազգային հարց նրանց չի մտահոգում, այլ հետաքրքրում է միայն սոցիալական արդարության խնդիրը», ՀՀ վարչապետին հռետորական հարց է ուղղել դաշնակցական պատգամավոր Արա Նռանյանը:

«ՉԻ» - Թե ինչ պատասխան կտա Տիգրան Սարգսյանը` դժվար է ասել, բայց մենք մեր վարկածն ունենք: Մարդկանց այլեւս «ոչ մի ազգային հարց չի մտահոգում», որովհետեւ տասը տարի շարունակ մարդիկ տեսել են, որ «ազգային հարցերի» մասին ամենաշատը դաշնակներն են խոսում, ու տեսել են նաեւ, թե այդ ընթացքում նրանք ինչով են զբաղված: Չի կարելի անընդհատ լափել երկիրը եւ որպես ունիվերսալ արդարացում` վկայակոչել «ազգային հարցերը»: Չի կարելի անընդհատ կեղծել ընտրությունները, հետո գնալ, կանգնել մարդասպանների կողքին, օգտվել կերակրատաշտից ու ծամելու ընթացքում «ազգի մասին» ճառեր արտասանել:

Այլ կերպ ասած, առաջին հերթին հենց դաշնակներն են մեղավոր, որ մարդկանց ազգային հարցերը չեն մտահոգում: Հենց նրանք են այդ հարցերը բիզնեսի առարկա դարձրել (ընդ որում` հաջող բիզնեսի), եւ բնական է, որ մարդկանց չպետք է հետաքրքրեր այլոց բիզնեսը:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.01.2010), Norton (24.11.2009), Աբելյան (28.11.2009), Տրիբուն (24.11.2009)

----------


## Gayl

> Դաշնակները:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  երևի ուզում էիր ասել Վահան Հովհանիսյա՞ն :Lol2:  :Lol2:  
Խնդրում եմ հումորի բաժնի տեղը մի շփոթի այստեղ քիչ թե շատ լուրջ քննարկումներ են գնում:

----------


## Elmo

> Դաշնակները:


Սաղ դշնակները՞: Բա ինչի մեկն ու մեկը պրեզիդենտ չդառավ:

----------


## bari hoki

> Սաղ դշնակները՞: Բա ինչի մեկն ու մեկը պրեզիդենտ չդառավ:


Հայաստանից դուրս ապրող հայերին ընտրություներին չի կարելի մասնակցել:
Եթե մասնակցեն ընտրություներին դաշնակներից մեկը կլինի ՀՀՆ:

----------


## bari hoki

> երևի ուզում էիր ասել Վահան Հովհանիսյա՞ն 
> Խնդրում եմ հումորի բաժնի տեղը մի շփոթի այստեղ քիչ թե շատ լուրջ քննարկումներ են գնում:


Մինչև փոսի վրայից չթռնես «հոպլա» մի ասա:

----------


## Chuk

> Դաշնակները:


Հա, Դաշնակները լավ քաղաքական գործիչ ա:
4 հատ գիրք ունի գրած, երեք հատ էլ խոհափիլիսոփայական տրակտատ:

----------

Elmo (13.01.2010), Kuk (12.01.2010), Rammer (11.01.2010), Ungrateful (12.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> Հա, Դաշնակները լավ քաղաքական գործիչ ա:
> 4 հատ գիրք ունի գրած, երեք հատ էլ խոհափիլիսոփայական տրակտատ:


Բարեկամ կարևոր չէ գիրք ունենա գաած, գրքով պետություն չես կառուցի: Կարևորը ունենա սեր իր ժողովուրդի նկատմաբ և կաշառակեր չլինեն:
Լևոնը ասում եին 7 լեզու գիտի և ասենք 14 գիրք է գրե բայց պետությունն է քանդե:

----------


## Chuk

> Բարեկամ կարևոր չէ գիրք ունենա գաած, գրքով պետություն չես կառուցի: Կարևորը ունենա սեր իր ժողովուրդի նկատմաբ և կաշառակեր չլինեն:
> Լևոնը ասում եին 7 լեզու գիտի և ասենք 14 գիրք է գրե բայց պետությունն է քանդե:


Հա, իհարկե, իսկ պարոն Դաշնակները, կարծեմ, ոչ մի անգամ կաշառք չի վերցրել: Նա շատ առաքինի անձնավորություն ու հզոր քաղաքական գործիչ է:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բարեկամ կարևոր չէ գիրք ունենա գաած, գրքով պետություն չես կառուցի: Կարևորը ունենա սեր իր ժողովուրդի նկատմաբ և կաշառակեր չլինեն:
> Լևոնը ասում եին 7 լեզու գիտի և ասենք 14 գիրք է գրե բայց պետությունն է քանդե:


Ըհըն: Հիմա ավելի լավ ա պետությունը քանդե՞ս, թե՞ *շինես*: Դաշնակներ ձյան պետությանը խմբակային շինում ա՝ հանրապետականներ ձյայի հետ:

----------

Chuk (12.01.2010), Kuk (12.01.2010), Բիձա (12.01.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

*Բարի՛ հոգի*, վերջին  անգամ ե՞րբ ես կենդանի դաշնակձյա տեսել:



Նայի, լրիվ դաշնակձյական ա: Ուրիշ հետաքրքիր կադրեր էլ կան. զգում եմ, հեսա մյուս բարի հոգիներից մեկնումեկը հրանտձյայի նկարը կդնի՝ ընտրությունների ժամանակ փող բաժանելիս: Կամ, ասենք, լոքյանձյայի նկարը: Ուղղակի իրա նկարը. ոչ մի կոնկրետ կոմպրոմատ նկարում պետք չի, մենակ ինքը հերիք ա:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Քանդելուց դեռ ոչ-ոք չի օգտվել:
> Իսկ քո՞ կարծիքով:


Ըըըը... Վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ ես շինարարությամբ զբաղվել  :Xeloq: :

Նայած ինչ քանդելուց: Ես, օրինակ, կօգտվեի Ինտելեկտուալ Գագիկի տան հիմքերը քանդելուց: Բարոյական բավականություն կստանայի: Ի դեպ՝ գիտե՞ս արդյոք, թե ով է պարոն Ինտելեկտուալը: Իսկ պարոն Կրծկա՞լը: Իսկ պարոն կրակեմ Վահա՞նը: Ծանո՞թ է արդյոք քեզ մխացող կարմիր ջրաներկի հոտը: Զբաղվու՞մ ես արդյոք դու ազգային-ազատագրական դիետաներով ու ծածկակերությամբ: Եթե ոչ, ապա ի՞նչ խղճով ես խոսում դաշնակների մասին: Եթե այո, ապա ի՞նչ խղճով ես խոսում դաշնակների մասին:

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2010), Kuk (12.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> Քսան տարուց ավել չեմ եղել միտինգի, ավելին ասեմ երբեք:


 :LOL:  Կներես չէի տեսել որ Բելգիայից ես, աչքիս էտ կողմերում դաշնակներ կան ու հայերանսիրական ճառերով զզվացնում ու մարդու սիրտ են ճմռում ու դու էլ իրանց անունն ես տալիս, մի հատ էլ ասում ես Լևոնը քանդեց երկիրը, երկիրը հիմա են քանդում, մենակ թե չասես մութ ու ցուրտ, ուրեմն մի քանի օր առաջ մի հատ կորեական ֆիլմ տեսա, այստեղ լինկը դրել եմ կարամ տամ դու էլ նայես, պատերազմի դաժան տեսարաններ, սով, աղքատություն ու չգիտեմ ինչ, մեր օրերը իրանց համեմատ լուսավորություն ա, հիմնականում տեսարանները պատերազմի դաշտ են տեղափոխված, բայց էն ինչ որ ցույց են տալիս արդեն հերիք ա, դաժանության գագաթնակետ, մեկ ուրիշ ֆիլմ էլ կարող եմ տրամադրել այս անգամ չինական, ոչ պակաս դաժանաություն մարդիկ մի երկու կիլո բրնձի համար մահացու կռիվ են տալիս որ գոնե երկու օրը մեկ մի բան ուտեն, նախկինում մաքուր մարդիկ դառնում են գող, ավազակ ու ես ինչ զիբիլ, այ էտ ա ծանր կյանքը, ոչ թե լույս չունենալը, 100 տարի առաջ ոչ ոք էլ լույս չի ունեցել կարող ա՞ չեն ապրել:

----------

Ambrosine (12.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> Ըըըը... Վերջին անգամ ե՞րբ ես շինարարությամբ զբաղվել :
> 
> Նայած ինչ քանդելուց: Ես, օրինակ, կօգտվեի Ինտելեկտուալ Գագիկի տան հիմքերը քանդելուց: Բարոյական բավականություն կստանայի: Ի դեպ՝ գիտե՞ս արդյոք, թե ով է պարոն Ինտելեկտուալը: Իսկ պարոն Կրծկա՞լը: Իսկ պարոն կրակեմ Վահա՞նը: Ծանո՞թ է արդյոք քեզ մխացող կարմիր ջրաներկի հոտը: Զբաղվու՞մ ես արդյոք դու ազգային-ազատագրական դիետաներով ու ծածկակերությամբ: Եթե ոչ, ապա ի՞նչ խղճով ես խոսում դաշնակների մասին: Եթե այո, ապա ի՞նչ խղճով ես խոսում դաշնակների մասին:


Ինչու ես հարցնում՞ շինարարությունից, ասենք ամեն օր բացի շաբաթ կիրակի օրերից, հետո՞:
Չգիտեմ  Կարող է դու քեզ ձայնազուրկ ես համարում, բայց իմ միտքը ազատ է և ոչ-ոք չի կարող բռնանալ: Իսկ դու զբաղվու՞մ ես արդյոք  ազգային-ազատագրական դիետաներով ու ծածկակերությամբ այս բառերը լավ գիտես երևի ինքդ ես զբաղվում կամ ենթադրում եմ երևի քեզ շատ են ասել սովորել ես:
Ի դեպ քո ասած պարոն Կրծկալը Սերժին կամ Լևոնին կարելի է կամ տեսնել իրար կսազեն:

----------


## Kuk

> Ըհըն: Հիմա ավելի լավ ա պետությունը քանդե՞ս, թե՞ *շինես*: Դաշնակներ ձյան պետությանը խմբակային շինում ա՝ հանրապետականներ ձյայի հետ:


Շինում.

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինչու ես հարցնում՞ շինարարությունից, ասենք ամեն օր բացի շաբաթ կիրակի օրերից, հետո՞:
> Չգիտեմ  Կարող է դու քեզ ձայնազուրկ ես համարում, բայց իմ միտքը ազատ է և ոչ-ոք չի կարող բռնանալ: Իսկ դու զբաղվու՞մ ես արդյոք  ազգային-ազատագրական դիետաներով ու ծածկակերությամբ այս բառերը լավ գիտես երևի ինքդ ես զբաղվում կամ ենթադրում եմ երևի քեզ շատ են ասել սովորել ես:
> Ի դեպ քո ասած պարոն Կրծկալը Սերժին կամ Լևոնին կարելի է կամ տեսնել իրար կսազեն:


բարի հոգի, ինչու՞ ես չարանում: Հայկօն արտառոց ոչինչ չասաց: Երևի տեղյակ չես էստեղի իրադարձություններից. ազգային-ազատագրական դիետաները, ինչպես նաև հերթափոխով հացադուլը դաշնակներն են հորինել, կարող ես ինքդ ստուգել: Էդ հարցում էլ հայերը կարող են գլուխ գովալ, որ առաջինն են:

հ.գ. ինքդ դաշնա՞կ ես, թե՞ ուղղակի համակիր:

----------


## Kuk

> *Բարի՛ հոգի*, վերջին  անգամ ե՞րբ ես կենդանի դաշնակձյա տեսել:
> 
> 
> 
> Նայի, լրիվ դաշնակձյական ա: Ուրիշ հետաքրքիր կադրեր էլ կան. զգում եմ,* հեսա մյուս բարի հոգիներից մեկնումեկը հրանտձյայի նկարը կդնի՝ ընտրությունների ժամանակ փող բաժանելիս*: Կամ, ասենք, լոքյանձյայի նկարը: Ուղղակի իրա նկարը. ոչ մի կոնկրետ կոմպրոմատ նկարում պետք չի, մենակ ինքը հերիք ա:


Բարի հոգի չեմ, բայց հեսա էդ նկարը :LOL:

----------

Gayl (12.01.2010), Հայկօ (12.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> բարի հոգի, ինչու՞ ես չարանում: Հայկօն արտառոց ոչինչ չասաց: Երևի տեղյակ չես էստեղի իրադարձություններից. ազգային-ազատագրական դիետաները, ինչպես նաև հերթափոխով հացադուլը դաշնակներն են հորինել, կարող ես ինքդ ստուգել: Էդ հարցում էլ հայերը կարող են գլուխ գովալ, որ առաջինն են:
> 
> հ.գ. ինքդ դաշնա՞կ ես, թե՞ ուղղակի համակիր:


«Բարի հոկի» իմ անունը «գ»-ով չի: Ես  էլ նրան արտառոց  ոչինչ չեմ ասել:
Կներես բարեկամ բայց ես դեռ երբեք չեմ չարացել:
Ես դաշնակ չեմ, ուղղակի ...

----------


## Ambrosine

> «Բարի հոկի» իմ անունը «գ»-ով չի: Ես  էլ նրան արտառոց  ոչինչ չեմ ասել:
> Կներես բարեկամ բայց ես դեռ երբեք չեմ չարացել:
> Ես դաշնակ չեմ, ուղղակի ...


Կներե՞ս :Shok:  <<հոկի>> բառ առաջին անգամ եմ լսում. ի՞նչ է նշանակում :Think: 
Ավելի լավ, որ դաշնակ չես: Ուրեմն ուշ չի, որ փոխես կարծիքդ: Հեչ չե՞ս մտածել, թե ինչու է հիմա Հայաստանի բնակիչների մեծ մասը կողմ Լևոնին: Մի՞թե կույր են, մի՞թե չեն հասկանում, որ դաշնակները ավելի լավն են: Չե՞ս կարծում, որ գուցե շտապել ես կարծիք կազմել էստեղի իրադրության մասին, Լևոնի մասին: Հասկանում եմ, որ սփյուռքում դաշնակների ազդեցությունը մեծ է: Բայց ունես ինտերնետ, հայերեն տառերն էլ գիտես, մի հատ թերթի էջերը, տես դաշնակների իրական դեմքը:

----------


## bari hoki

> Կներե՞ս <<հոկի>> բառ առաջին անգամ եմ լսում. ի՞նչ է նշանակում
> Ավելի լավ, որ դաշնակ չես: Ուրեմն ուշ չի, որ փոխես կարծիքդ: Հեչ չե՞ս մտածել, թե ինչու է հիմա Հայաստանի բնակիչների մեծ մասը կողմ Լևոնին: Մի՞թե կույր են, մի՞թե չեն հասկանում, որ դաշնակները ավելի լավն են: Չե՞ս կարծում, որ գուցե շտապել ես կարծիք կազմել էստեղի իրադրության մասին, Լևոնի մասին: Հասկանում եմ, որ սփյուռքում դաշնակների ազդեցությունը մեծ է: Բայց ունես ինտերնետ, հայերեն տառերն էլ գիտես, մի հատ թերթի էջերը, տես դաշնակների իրական դեմքը:


«Հոկի» բարբարային իմաստով է:
Մտածել եմ, որովհետև բնակչությունը զուրգ է բողոքելու ունակությունից, օրինակ եթե մեկին խփեն կամ հայոյեն նա էլ նույնը դիմացինին կասի և չի բողոքի:
Կխնդրեմ բերածս օրինակը այլ կերպ չհասկանակ «չոբանը» գառներին լավ կղեգավարի թե գայլերին:

----------


## Gayl

> Կներե՞ս <<հոկի>> բառ առաջին անգամ եմ լսում. ի՞նչ է նշանակում
> Ավելի լավ, որ դաշնակ չես: Ուրեմն ուշ չի, որ փոխես կարծիքդ: Հեչ չե՞ս մտածել, թե ինչու է հիմա Հայաստանի բնակիչների մեծ մասը կողմ Լևոնին: Մի՞թե կույր են, մի՞թե չեն հասկանում, որ դաշնակները ավելի լավն են: Չե՞ս կարծում, որ գուցե շտապել ես կարծիք կազմել էստեղի իրադրության մասին, Լևոնի մասին: Հասկանում եմ, որ սփյուռքում դաշնակների ազդեցությունը մեծ է: Բայց ունես ինտերնետ, հայերեն տառերն էլ գիտես, մի հատ թերթի էջերը, տես դաշնակների իրական դեմքը:


 Մարդ ավելի շուտ տեսնելով է հավատում, քան կարդալով ու լսելով և համոզված եմ, որ Բելգիայում դաշնակները գառան մորթի հագած էն վատ գայլերից են (լավ գայլեր էլ են լինում :LOL: ) մինչև չտենան այստեղի կյանքը ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի, մինչև այստեղի բարեկամներից մեկը մարդավարի չասի էլի չեն հավատա, այնպես որ կեցցեն դաշնակները իրանց սրտաճմլիկ քարոզներով, ԲԱՐԻ Հոկի իրանք գիտեն նետը որտեղ պտի ուղղարկվի ու հենց թիրախին էլ կպնում են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> «Հոկի» բարբարային իմաստով է:
> Մտածել եմ, որովհետև բնակչությունը զուրգ է բողոքելու ունակությունից, օրինակ եթե մեկին խփեն կամ հայոյեն նա էլ նույնը դիմացինին կասի և չի բողոքի:
> Կխնդրեմ բերածս օրինակը այլ կերպ չհասկանակ «չոբանը» գառներին լավ կղեգավարի թե գայլերին:


Էլ բողոքելը ո՞րն է, եթե ոչ հանրահավաքները: Դա էլ բողոքի ձև է, չե՞ս կարծում: Բողոք է դատարանների առջև հավաքվելը և արդար դատավճիռ պահանջելը...
Չոբանը, իհարկե, գառներին լավ կղեկավարի, բայց գայլերի դեմն առնելու համար էլ որոշակի <<տեխնոլոգիաների>> կտիրապետի. ասենք՝ շան տեսքով: Բերածդ օրինակը այլ կերպ չհասկացա, բայց ուղիղ իմաստով էլ չհասկացա. ի՞նչ կապ ուներ: Ուզում ես ասես՝ Սերժը չոբան ա, մենք էլ գառնե՞ր :Think: 




> Մարդ ավելի շուտ տեսնելով է հավատում, քան կարդալով ու լսելով և համոզված եմ, որ Բելգիայում դաշնակները գառան մորթի հագած էն վատ գայլերից են (լավ գայլեր էլ են լինում) մինչև չտենան այստեղի կյանքը ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվի, մինչև այստեղի բարեկամներից մեկը մարդավարի չասի էլի չեն հավատա, այնպես որ կեցցեն դաշնակները իրանց սրտաճմլիկ քարոզներով, ԲԱՐԻ Հոկի իրանք գիտեն նետը որտեղ պտի ուղղարկվի ու հենց թիրախին էլ կպնում են:


Չէ, դաշնակները գառան մորթիներով չեն, վայրենասերների տարազով են, որ ամեն նախադասության վերջում ասում են՝ Արարատի գագաթին սարքած խորովածը պտի վայելինք, իրար հետ յարխուշտա պտի պարինք, Ստամբուլը արյան ծով պտի սարքինք...

----------

Gayl (12.01.2010)

----------


## bari hoki

> Հա, իհարկե, իսկ պարոն Դաշնակները, կարծեմ, ոչ մի անգամ կաշառք չի վերցրել: Նա շատ առաքինի անձնավորություն ու հզոր քաղաքական գործիչ է:


Բարեկամ իմ խոսքը չի վերաբերում դաշնակներին, այլ ընդհանրապես:

----------


## Chuk

> Բարեկամ իմ խոսքը չի վերաբերում դաշնակներին, այլ ընդհանրապես:


Որքան հիշում եմ, դու պարոն Դաշնակների (անունը չեմ հիշում) մասին էիր ասում, որ ինքն է այն քաղաքական գործիչը, որը Լևոնից լավն է: Հիմա ինչի՞ փոխվեց:

----------


## bari hoki

> Որքան հիշում եմ, դու պարոն Դաշնակների (անունը չեմ հիշում) մասին էիր ասում, որ ինքն է այն քաղաքական գործիչը, որը Լևոնից լավն է: Հիմա ինչի՞ փոխվեց:



Ես Mephistopheles-ին միայն գրել եմ Դաշնակները, սա չի նշանակում որ ես դեմ եմ կամ կողմ: Որքան գիտեմ Դաշնակը կուսակցություն է,ես անձի անուն չեմ ասել:
Քո ասած գիրք գրելուն պատասխանել եմ վերջակետից հետո գրել եմ (կարևորը ունենա սեր իր ժողովուրդի նկատմաբ և կաշառակեր չլինեն) ոչմի անուն չեմ նշել խոսքս վերաբերում է ընդհանուր, ով որ լինի ՀՀՆ,պաշտոնյա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես Mephistopheles-ին միայն գրել եմ Դաշնակները, սա չի նշանակում որ ես դեմ եմ կամ կողմ: Որքան գիտեմ Դաշնակը կուսակցություն է,ես անձի անուն չեմ ասել:
> Քո ասած գիրք գրելուն պատասխանել եմ վերջակետից հետո գրել եմ (կարևորը ունենա սեր իր ժողովուրդի նկատմաբ և կաշառակեր չլինեն) ոչմի անուն չեմ նշել խոսքս վերաբերում է ընդհանուր, ով որ լինի ՀՀՆ,պաշտոնյա:


Ոնց, դու հայտնի պորտուգալացի քաղաքական գործիչ Կառլոս Խուան Դաշնակների մասին չէի՞ր խոսում  :Shok: 
Բա մարդը քաղաքական գործչի անուն էր հարցրել, ի՞նչ կապ ուներ կուսակցության անունն էդտեղ  :Shok:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես Mephistopheles-ին միայն գրել եմ Դաշնակները, սա չի նշանակում որ ես դեմ եմ կամ կողմ: Որքան գիտեմ Դաշնակը կուսակցություն է,ես անձի անուն չեմ ասել:
> Քո ասած գիրք գրելուն պատասխանել եմ վերջակետից հետո գրել եմ (*կարևորը ունենա սեր իր ժողովուրդի նկատմաբ և կաշառակեր չլինեն*) ոչմի անուն չեմ նշել խոսքս վերաբերում է ընդհանուր, ով որ լինի ՀՀՆ,պաշտոնյա:


Հա ցավդ տանեմ, բայց դաշնակները քո ասած ռամկեքի մեջ չեն մտնում… դաշնակցությունը վաղուց քաղաքական կուսակցություն չի… մի հատ որ նայես իրենց գաղափարախոսությունը երևի կհասկանաս… նրանք սոցիալիստ են, բայց դրանից էլ շատ բան չի մնացել… կարելի է ասել ոչինչ չի մնացել…

----------


## bari hoki

> Էլ բողոքելը ո՞րն է, եթե ոչ հանրահավաքները: Դա էլ բողոքի ձև է, չե՞ս կարծում: Բողոք է դատարանների առջև հավաքվելը և արդար դատավճիռ պահանջելը...
> Չոբանը, իհարկե, գառներին լավ կղեկավարի, բայց գայլերի դեմն առնելու համար էլ որոշակի <<տեխնոլոգիաների>> կտիրապետի. ասենք՝ շան տեսքով: Բերածդ օրինակը այլ կերպ չհասկացա, բայց ուղիղ իմաստով էլ չհասկացա. ի՞նչ կապ ուներ: Ուզում ես ասես՝ Սերժը չոբան ա, մենք էլ գառնե՞ր
> 
> 
> Չէ, դաշնակները գառան մորթիներով չեն, վայրենասերների տարազով են, որ ամեն նախադասության վերջում ասում են՝ Արարատի գագաթին սարքած խորովածը պտի վայելինք, իրար հետ յարխուշտա պտի պարինք, Ստամբուլը արյան ծով պտի սարքինք...


Ոչ, ուզում եմ ասեմ ամեն մի քաղաքական գործիչ «չոբան» է իսկ «գառները» անտեղյակ ժողովուրդ, «գայլ» լինելու համար օրենսգրքով շարժվեն և չհավատան անհմն օդում ասված խոստումների:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ոչ, ուզում եմ ասեմ ամեն մի քաղաքական գործիչ «չոբան» է իսկ «գառները» անտեղյակ ժողովուրդ, «գայլ» լինելու համար օրենսգրքով շարժվեն և չհավատան անհմն օդում ասված խոստումների:


բարի հոկի, մենք գայլ ենք, բայց չոբանը շա՜տ շուն ունի: Իսկ չոբանին միջոցներ է տրամադրում և անօրինականությունների ժամանակ էլ իր որջը մտնում՝ քնելու, հյուսիսային արջը:

----------


## bari hoki

> Բարի հոգի չեմ, բայց հեսա էդ նկարը


Բարեկամ դուք՞ կամ մեկ ուրիշը, կամ հենց այս նկարի կաշառք վերցնողը բողոք ներկայացրել էք դատարան՞ դաշնակների դեմ, (ի նկատի ունեմ հայց)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իմցաք, որ դաշնակները ՍԴ որոշումը` արձանագրությունները համարել ՀՀ սահմանդրությանը համապատասխանող, համարում են իրենց լուրջ ձեռքբերումը ? Լևոնը սխալ ա ասել, որ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ քաղաքական կատեգորիա է: Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը լուրջ բիզնես ա, ափսոս բաժնեմասերը ազատ չեն վաճառում: Դաժե էս հարցն են օլիգոպոլիա սարքել, չեն թողում մանր ու միջին բիզնեսը փող աշխատի, մենակ դաշնակները պիտի աշխատեն:

----------

Chuk (17.01.2010), Kuk (17.01.2010), Mephistopheles (17.01.2010), My World My Space (17.01.2010), Բիձա (16.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> Իմցաք, որ դաշնակները ՍԴ որոշումը` արձանագրությունները համարել ՀՀ սահմանդրությանը համապատասխանող, համարում են իրենց լուրջ ձեռքբերումը ? Լևոնը սխալ ա ասել, որ ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը կեղծ քաղաքական կատեգորիա է: Ազգային գաղափարախոսությունը լուրջ բիզնես ա, ափսոս բաժնեմասերը ազատ չեն վաճառում: Դաժե էս հարցն են օլիգոպոլիա սարքել, չեն թողում մանր ու միջին բիզնեսը փող աշխատի, մենակ դաշնակները պիտի աշխատեն:


Հա, պարզվեց՝ ձեռքբերում ա: Մենակ մի բան մութ մնաց, թե ինչի՞ էին մինչ այդ տենց «համառորեն» պայքարում այդ ձեռբերման դեմ:

----------


## Բիձա

> բարի հոկի, *մենք գայլ ենք*, բայց չոբանը շա՜տ շուն ունի: Իսկ չոբանին միջոցներ է տրամադրում և անօրինականությունների ժամանակ էլ իր որջը մտնում՝ քնելու, հյուսիսային արջը:


Հա ասա, է, Աստղ ջան:   :Hands Up: 
Ասա,  թող լավ լսեն ու իմանան, ականջի օղ անեն:  :Shok: 
Ես դրանց շատ շների ու ոչխարների,  քնած հյուսիսային արջի ու են մնացածի ~~~~~  :LOL:

----------


## My World My Space

էդ  մեր "Հին ընկերները" դեռ պատասխան ունեն տալու մեր 1.5 միլիոն զոհերի,ու կորսված հայրենիքի համար, նրանք նույնպես մեծ մեղավորություն ունեն, որովհետև ինչպես հիմա, այն ժամանակ էլ,  ազգապահպանման գործը թողած, մյուսների հետ իրար միս էին ուտում..... ու չես հասկանում թե ինչո?ւ.... մեկը ասող չեղավ, թե "Եղբայրք, առաջին հերթին եկեք հայրենիքն ազատագրենք, հետո կորոշենք ով կլինի իշխանություն........."

Ամոթ է ամոթ....... 120 տարին այդպես էլ ոչինչ չփոխեց..... էն ժամանակ Եվրոպաներում էժանագին հանդիպումներ ու թանկ նստող կոնֆերանսներ, հիմա նույն արժողությամբ հացադուլներ, նստացույցեր.........

Հետաքրքիր ա, դաշնակները երբ են *ՀԱՅ*ԱԴՈՒԼ անելու ու վերանան, հը?

----------

Mephistopheles (19.01.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> էդ  մեր "Հին ընկերները" դեռ պատասխան ունեն տալու մեր 1.5 միլիոն զոհերի,ու կորսված հայրենիքի համար


Էտ հին ընկերները շուտվանից մեռել են, իսկ 1.5 միլիոնի պատճառը ամբողջ հայությունն է, բացի նրանցից ովքեր կռվելով են մեռել:

----------


## Բիձա

> էդ  մեր "Հին ընկերները" դեռ պատասխան ունեն տալու մեր 1.5 միլիոն զոհերի,ու կորսված հայրենիքի համար, նրանք նույնպես մեծ մեղավորություն ունեն, որովհետև ինչպես հիմա, այն ժամանակ էլ,  ազգապահպանման գործը թողած, մյուսների հետ իրար միս էին ուտում..... ու չես հասկանում թե ինչո?ւ.... մեկը ասող չեղավ, թե "Եղբայրք, առաջին հերթին եկեք հայրենիքն ազատագրենք, հետո կորոշենք ով կլինի իշխանություն........."
> 
> Ամոթ է ամոթ....... 120 տարին այդպես էլ *ոչինչ չփոխեց*..... *էն ժամանակ Եվրոպաներում* էժանագին հանդիպումներ ու թանկ նստող կոնֆերանսներ, *հիմա նույն արժողությամբ հացադուլներ, նստացույցեր*.........
> 
> Հետաքրքիր ա, դաշնակները երբ են *ՀԱՅ*ԱԴՈՒԼ անելու ու վերանան, հը?


Իսկ ինչու 120 տարվա առաջընթացը չես ուզում տեսնել՞: :Sad: 
Այն ժամանակ եվրոպաներում-հիմա հարազատ երկրում: Էն ժամանակ մաուզերներով-հիմա մակարովներով: Էն ժամանակ տրգի-հիմա քոչարի /՞/: :Hands Up:

----------

Kuk (17.01.2010), My World My Space (17.01.2010)

----------


## Հայ Արիադավան

Դաշնակցությունը, մասոնականությունը եւ երիտթուրքականությունը

----------


## Chuk

> Դաշնակցությունը, մասոնականությունը եւ երիտթուրքականությունը


Մեզ (ՀԱԿ համախոհներիս) մեր հրեա-մասոն լինելու մենաշնորհից մի զրկեք  :Angry2:  Դաշնակներն ովքե՞ր են, որ հրեա-մասոն լինեն  :Angry2:

----------

Gayl (26.01.2010), Kuk (24.01.2010), Norton (24.01.2010), Rammer (25.01.2010), Tig (25.01.2010), Աբելյան (20.03.2010), Ժունդիայի (09.06.2010), Ձայնալար (25.01.2010)

----------


## Kuk

:Pardon:

----------

Ambrosine (07.06.2010)

----------


## voter

> ՀՅ Դաշնակցության Հայաստանի կազմակերպության 15-րդ Գերագույն ժողովում ընտրվել է ՀՅԴ Գերագույն մարմին հետևյալ կազմով.
> 
> 1.Հրաչ Թադևոսյան
> 2.Արմեն Ռուստամյան
> 3.Միքայել Մանուկյան
> 4.Հայրապետ Բաբայան
> 5.Սիմոն Սիմոնյան
> 6.Արսեն Համբարձումյան
> 7.Թաթուլ Հարությունյան 
> ...


Այս հաղորդագրությունը իմ կարծիքով շատ հիմնաքարային փոփոխության մասին է վկայում, այն առումով, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ ազգակցական կապերով օժտված Վահան Հովհանիսյանը ընտրյալների շարքում չկա։

----------


## Chuk

> Այս հաղորդագրությունը իմ կարծիքով շատ հիմնաքարային փոփոխության մասին է վկայում, այն առումով, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ ազգակցական կապերով օժտված Վահան Հովհանիսյանը ընտրյալների շարքում չկա։


Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը մինչ հիմա էլ չկար  :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

> Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը մինչ հիմա էլ չկար


Էս անգամվա աբսուրդը էն ա, որ ասել են գերագույն մարմնի անդամները պետք ա մենակ Երևանից լինեն, մարզերից չի կարելի։

----------

Chuk (07.06.2010), Norton (07.06.2010)

----------


## voter

> Էս անգամվա աբսուրդը էն ա, որ ասել են գերագույն մարմնի անդամները պետք ա մենակ Երևանից լինեն, մարզերից չի կարելի։


 :Cool:  Ինձ էլ թվաց, թե Համահայկական Գերագույն մարմնի նոր կազմով Դաշնակները Հայաստանում իրենց խաղաքականության փոփոխություն են ուզում ցույց տան, բայց պարզվում է ընհակառակը, Գերագույն մարմինի ազդեցությունը սահմանափակում են Երևանով։
Երևի ՀՅԴ բյուրոն, որ նաև ոչ ՀՀ քաղաքացիներից է կազմված լինում ուզում է կամաց կամաց լուծարե ՀՅԴ գերագույն մարմինը ու օֆֆիցիալ արտասահմանից ղեկավարվող կուսակցություն լինել Հայաստանում։

Իսկ որ Վահան Հովհանիսյանը ՀՅԴ Գերագույն մարմնի անդամ չէր այլ բյուրոի անդամ է գիտեմ, բայց կարծում էի որ ՀՀում ՀՅԴ գերագույն մարմնի գործունեությունը պիտի ինչ որ կերպ սերժանտները կամ ռոբոտները իրենց մարդկանց խնամիա բարեկամական կապերով ուժեղացնեին ու զարմացա որ չեն արել։
Սպասենք տեսնենք, Բյուրոի ընտրություն ինչի է հանգելու կամ եթե արդեն ընտրել են ինչի է հանգել։ Չնայաց Արիադնաի ասածներից արդեն ենթադրվում է, որ ՀՀ գերագույն մարմինը որ իրականում պիտի ՀՀ սահմաններում ՀՅԴի հիմնական որոշիչ ղեկավարությունը լինի, կամաց կամաց վերացնում են դաշնակները ու ՀՀում ՀՅԴ ակտիվությունը ղեկավարվելու է ուղիղ դրսից ՀՅԴ բյուրոյով...

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս անգամվա աբսուրդը էն ա, որ ասել են գերագույն մարմնի անդամները պետք ա մենակ Երևանից լինեն, մարզերից չի կարելի։


Եվրատեսիլից հետո սփյուռքից նեղացել են  :Cray: : Հավատս չի գալիս, որ տենց տխմարություն կարող էին հայտարարած լինել:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

-Կարմիր գույնի վարկանշային մեկնաբանությունների տարափին եղի´ր պատրաստ։
-Մի´շտ պատրաստ։

----------


## Adriano

Դաշնակցությունը ևս մեկ անգամ դավաճանեց հին ընկերներին: Ինչու եմ այդպես կարծում, պատճառը ՀՅԴ նիստն էր, որը եղել է վերջերս, որի ժամանակ խիստ քննադատության է արժանցել երբեմնի մտերիմ ընկերների քաղաքականությունը: Փաստորեն երբ մարդկանց հեռացրին  ուտուշ խմուշի այսպես կոչված ամանի մոտից դաշնակները 360.5 աստիճանով շրջվեցին: Երբ կրթության ոլորտը դաշնակների ձեռքում էր իհարկե հայոց լեզվին չէին կպնւմ, ուղղակի նենց կաշառքով քննություններ էին կազմակերպում , որ բոլորը կերած խմած էին իրենց զգում: Դաշնակցությունը էլ ավելի է գցում իր զրոյականին մոտ վարկանիշը, երբ դավաճանում է ընկերներին թեժ պահերին:Սա համարում եմ պագոնները փոխելու նման մի բան, հենց իշխանության գան պետրոսյանները,  ռոբոտները և այլն նրանք շատ հանգիստ կփոխեն համպատասխան պագոնները: Սակայն հետաքրքիր է սա ինչ խաղ է, արդյոք չեն ցանկանում ևս մեկ անգամ կեղծել բոլոր ընտրությունները ձև տալով իբր թե հին ընկերները իրար հետ չունեն, դաշնակների նման որոշումները լուրջ վերլուծության կարիք ունեն....................................................

Սա էլ պրն Ռուստամյանի փայլուն ելույթը.

http://tert.am/am/news/2010/06/07/rustamyan/

----------


## Տրիբուն

> -Կարմիր գույնի վարկանշային մեկնաբանությունների տարափին եղի´ր պատրաստ։
> -Մի´շտ պատրաստ։


Էս երգի անունը ո՞նց ա - «Դաշնակցություն - козел отпущений - forever»: Մյուս տարի Եվրատեսիլ ա պետք ուղարկել՝ «ՀՅԴ Գերագույն մարմին» երգչախմբով:

----------

Adriano (08.06.2010), Ariadna (08.06.2010), Chuk (08.06.2010), davidus (09.06.2010), Kuk (09.06.2010), Mephistopheles (09.06.2010), Norton (08.06.2010), Երվանդ (08.06.2010), Ձայնալար (08.06.2010)

----------


## Kuk

> -Կարմիր գույնի վարկանշային մեկնաբանությունների տարափին եղի´ր պատրաստ։
> -Մի´շտ պատրաստ։


Պատրա՛ստ, պատրա՛ստ :Goblin: 
 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Լիլիթ ջան, չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ էդ տեսահոլովակի տեղը զվարճալի տեսահալովակներ թեման ա, կամ մաքսիմում քաղաքական հումոր թեման:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հարգելի ժողովուրդ ես ուզում եմ իմ խոսքը թուրքերեն ասել մեր հայ ժողովրդի միակ փրկիչ Դաշնակցության մասին … 

Բայանլար վե բայլար, Երմենի Դեվրիմչի Ֆեդերասյոնու բյութուն միլլեթ սեֆերբեր էդեբիլիրսինիզ են գյուչլու քյուվվետ քալիր: Բու վե յուզյիլլարդա թեք գյուչ օլմուշտուր օլաչակտիր սադեչե յուզյիլլար գելմեկ. Թյում դուշմանլարի օնլարա թարաֆինդան իուլդուրուլեչեք վե հաթթա  յունունե սեյիր դուշունմեկ ասլա: Էգեր բիր երմենի վե բիր ինսան հիչ դեգիլդիր Թաշնակ դեգիլսենիզ: օլյում յա դա օզգյուրլուկ…

եթե չհասկանաք ասեք թարգմանեմ…

----------

Ariadna (09.06.2010), davidus (09.06.2010), Kuk (09.06.2010), Norton (09.06.2010), Rammer (09.06.2010), Տրիբուն (09.06.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հարգելի ժողովուրդ ես ուզում եմ իմ խոսքը թուրքերեն ասել մեր հայ ժողովրդի միակ փրկիչ Դաշնակցության մասին … 
> 
> Բայանլար վե բայլար, Երմենի Դեվրիմչի Ֆեդերասյոնու բյութուն միլլեթ սեֆերբեր էդեբիլիրսինիզ են գյուչլու քյուվվետ քալիր: Բու վե յուզյիլլարդա թեք գյուչ օլմուշտուր օլաչակտիր սադեչե յուզյիլլար գելմեկ. Թյում դուշմանլարի օնլարա թարաֆինդան իուլդուրուլեչեք վե հաթթա  յունունե սեյիր դուշունմեկ ասլա: Էգեր բիր երմենի վե բիր ինսան հիչ դեգիլդիր Թաշնակ դեգիլսենիզ: օլյում յա դա օզգյուրլուկ…
> 
> *եթե չհասկանաք ասեք թարգմանեմ*…


Վսյօ տակի օտարալեզու էլիտար դպրոցները պետք են էլի, Աշոտյանը ճիշտ ա:

----------

Ariadna (09.06.2010), davidus (09.06.2010), Mephistopheles (09.06.2010), My World My Space (09.06.2010), Tig (09.06.2010), Նաիրուհի (09.06.2010), Շինարար (09.06.2010)

----------


## Պանդուխտ

Անմար մնայ մեր գլխին Դաշնակցութեան Արեւը,
Թող բացուի նրա լոյսին, մեր դաշտերն ու ձորերը:

Մեր գեղերը, կեղեքուած, Դաշնակցութիւն ազատեց,
Մեր դաշտերը չորացան, Դաշնակցութիւն ջուր տուեց:

Կարմիր, կապոյտ, նարնջագոյն, թող միշտ ապրի Դաշնակցութիւն,
Նրա անոյշ եռագոյնը, մեր բոլորին յոյս տուեց:

(Նուիրեմ «Ակումբ»ի բոլոր հակադաշնակցականերին)
 :Smile:

----------

Նաիրուհի (09.06.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Որ դաշնակցություն բառի փոխարեն x տառը դրված լիներ կմտածեի Հիսուս Քրիստոսի մասին է խոսքը գնում:

----------

Հայկօ (15.06.2010), Տրիբուն (10.06.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Որ դաշնակցություն բառի փոխարեն x տառը դրված լիներ կմտածեի Հիսուս *Քրիստոսի* մասին է խոսքը գնում:


Թե՞ *Քրիստափոր* Միքայելյանի  :Tongue:

----------


## Norton

> Թե՞ *Քրիստափոր* Միքայելյանի


էդ նոր կրոնական ուղղվածության հիմնադիրա՞ :Shok:

----------


## karenmorm

Բարև հակադաշնակցական ֆորումականներին 
մի պահ մտացեք թե մոծակները  քննադատում են Փղին ծիծաղելի ա չե?
Ձեզ նեկայացնում եմ մենակ մի փոքրիկ ցանկ, որպեսզի ավելի բորբոքեկ Ձեր երրևակայոըթյունը...
տեսեք թե ում մասին եք խոսւմ սա մենակ երիտասարդական միյություններն են մնացածը դուք պատկերացրեք

ՀՅԴ  Հաըաստանի Երիտասարդական Միություն

http://www.ayf.am

Միացյալ Նահանգների Արևմտյան շրջանի Երիտասարդական Միություն
www.ayfwest.org

Միացյալ Նահանգների Արևելյան շրջանի Երիտասարդական Միություն
www.ayf.org

Ավստրալիայի Երիտասարդական Միություն
www.ayfaustralia.org

Գերմանիայի Երիտասարդական Միություն
www.norserunt.de

Լիբանանի Երիտասարդական Միություն
www.lemagan.org

Սիրիայի Երիտասարդական Միություն
www.semagan.com

Հունաստանի Երիտասարդական Միություն
www.ayf.gr

Կանադայի Երիտասարդական Միություն
www.arfyoc.org

Հարավային Ամերիկայի "Արմենիա" Երիտասարտական Միություն
www.ujasur.org

Լիբանանի Պատանեկան Միություն
www.badanegan.com

Արգենտինայի Պատանեկան Միություն
www.badanegan.com.ar

Կանադայի Պատանեկան Միություն
www.badanegan.ca

----------


## My World My Space

գիտե՞ս Եհովայի վկաները քանի տենց կազմակերպություն ու կայքեր ունեն.....դա ընդհանրապես որևէ առավելության մասի չի խոսում: 
Երիտասարդները միգուցե ուզում են ինչ որ բան անեն, բայց էն ինչ հայաստանում անում ա դաշնակցությունը հիմա կոչվում ա քաղաքական պոռնկություն....

----------

Askalaf (19.06.2010), Kuk (16.06.2010), Հայկօ (15.06.2010), Նարե (15.06.2010)

----------


## karenmorm

> Թե՞ *Քրիստափոր* Միքայելյանի


ի դեպ Քրիստափոր Միքայելյանը քո համար [ կամ քո ազգի ] Վիտոշ լեռան վրա իր կյանքը տվեց` դու ինչ ես արել ...

մեկել ետ քառատողիտ նկարագրած դրոշը 70 տարի Դաշնակցությունը պահեց` դու ինչ ես պահել...  :Smile: 

  Արիւնից ծորած երիզ մի կարմիր,
    Երկնքից պոկուած կտոր մի կապոյտ,
    Հասուն հասկերի շող նարնջագոյն,
    Եւ վեց դարերի խաւարի վրայ Դրօշ Եռագոյն....
Խղճացեք Ձեզ ու մի պահ մտացեք, կարելի ա նայև մի քիչ խորը եթե կարող եք

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:51 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:49 ----------




> բայց էն ինչ հայաստանում անում ա դաշնակցությունը հիմա կոչվում ա քաղաքական պոռնկություն....


իսկ ինչ ա անում գոնե դիտես?

----------


## Norton

> [Միացյալ Նահանգների Արևմտյան շրջանի Երիտասարդական Միություն
> www.ayfwest.org
> 
> Միացյալ Նահանգների Արևելյան շրջանի Երիտասարդական Միություն
> www.ayf.org
> 
> Ավստրալիայի Երիտասարդական Միություն
> www.ayfaustralia.org
> 
> ...


փաստորեն սայթ բացելովա կուսակցության ինչ լիելը որոշվում :LOL: 
հա ի դեպ, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեմ արտահայտվող փառապանծ կուսկացության սայթերը կարող էին գոնե ձևի համար հայերեն թարգմանություն ունենալ, չնայած ումից ինչ ենք պահանջում :LOL:

----------

*e}|{uka* (15.06.2010), Kuk (16.06.2010), Նարե (15.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> իսկ ինչ ա անում գոնե *դ*իտես?


Որ ցույց տան կդիտեմ..... :Hands Up: 

իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ էդ դրոշը չէր կորելու, որ իրանք չպահեին, պապս էլ մի հատ պահել էր գոմի կտուրում.....
Դաշնակները փթե բան ունեին անելու թող 120 տարի առաջ անեին, ոչ թե գալստուկավորված եվրոպաներում միտինգներ անեին: Ասել եմ ու էլի կասեմ, որ էն ժամանկ երբ իրանք պետք էին, հեչ բան չարեցին, հիմա էլ իրանք պետք չեն....

----------


## karenmorm

> փաստորեն սայթ բացելովա կուսակցության ինչ լիելը որոշվում
> հա ի դեպ, օտարալեզու դպրոցների բացման դեմ արտահայտվող փառապանծ կուսկացության սայթերը կարող էին գոնե ձևի համար հայերեն թարգմանություն ունենալ, չնայած ումից ինչ ենք պահանջում


սայթ բացելով չի սայթի բովանդակության մեջ գտնվող քո հայրենակիցների թվով ա, որ առանց մտացելու սաղին մրոտում եք

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:32 ----------




> Դաշնակները փթե բան ունեին անելու թող 120 տարի առաջ անեին,


Լավ արի մի բան ասեմ եթե ետ 120 տարվա մեջ քեզ հայտնի ու սիրված քանի մարդ գիտես որ դաշնակցական չի եղել  :Smile:

----------


## Norton

> սայթ բացելով չի սայթի բովանդակության մեջ գտնվող քո հայրենակիցների թվով ա, որ առանց մտացելու սաղին մրոտում եք


Իսկ ինչա բովանադկության մեջ :Jpit: 
Համ էլ ուշադիր կարդա, հարգելիդ քո karenmorm, խոսքը սայթերի *հայերեն* տարբերակներ չունենալու մասին է, ի վերջո հայերին միավորող լեզուն՝ հայերենն է:
Չնայած դաշնակներին ինչ կա, իրան թուրքերի հետ թուրքերենով էլ էին լավ լեզու գտնում և հայ ազգի համար օտար այդ կառույցն ամենևին հայերենի կարիք չունի :LOL: 
Նոր լոզունգը ո՞նցա, պայքար օտարալեզու դպրոցների դեմ :Hands Up:

----------

Kuk (16.06.2010)

----------


## karenmorm

Արամ Արամյան (Թաթուլ), Ախլաթցի Գևորգ, Արաբո, Ավո, Չաթո, Գալուստ Ալոյան, Ղարամելիք, Հունո, Իշխան Հովսեփ Արղության, Կարո, Խանասորի Վարդան, Կոլյա Ասրիբեկյան, Լորթո, Մար, Մարգար Վարժապետ, Միհրան Կարապետյան, Մկո, Կառնինու Մկրտիչ, Դերիկի Մովսես, Մուշեղ-Ենովք Անուշյան, Նիկոլ Դուման, Արաբո (Մկրտիչ Սահակյան), Լևոն Սանթոյան, Սաֆո, Սարգիս Սարուխանյան, Սևքարեցի Սաքո

ես ել կենսագրությունները
http://www.yerablur.am/viewmenu/113/

----------


## Norton

> ես ել կենսագրությունները


և ի՞նչ :Think:

----------


## karenmorm

հայտնի Դաշնակցականներ որոնցից ստեղ զզվում են 
սրանք ել են չե գալստուկավոր ու բան ել չեն արել :Smile: 


ԱՐԱՄ ԵՐԿԱՆԵԱՆ


Արշավիր Շիրակյան


Արտաշես Գևորգյան


ՀՐԱՉ ՓԱՓԱԶԵԱՆ


ՄԻՍԱՔ ԹՈՐԼԱՔԵԱՆ


Շահան Նաթալի


ՍՈՂՈՄՈՆ ԹԷՀԼԻՐԵԱՆ


ՍՏԵՓԱՆ ԾԱՂԻԿԵԱՆ 
http://www.yerablur.am/viewmenu/117/

----------


## Norton

Սայթից մեջբերում




> Արամ Արամյան (Թաթուլ)
> Հ.Յ.Դ. գործիչ, *ահաբեկիչ:*


փաստորեն հյդ-ն հայ ֆիդայիններին, որպես ահաբեկիչա գնահատում, խոսքեր չկան :Shok:  :Xeloq:  :Think: 
Փաստորեն մարդիկ հայ էլ չէին այլ նախ և առաջ(նեպաբայուս էըվա սլովա) դաշնագ :Shok:

----------

Askalaf (19.06.2010), Kuk (16.06.2010), Նարե (15.06.2010)

----------


## karenmorm

պահ պահ պահ գտար ելի ետ վրիպակ ա առեվտյանից արևելյան փեղելուց Վռիժառու պետք ա լիներ :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:50 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:49 ----------




> և ի՞նչ


հեչ սոված մանուկներ...

----------


## Norton

> պահ պահ պահ գտար ելի ետ վրիպակ ա առեվտյանից արևելյան փեղելուց Վռիժառու պետք ա լիներ


Հենց առաջի լինկն էր ու հենց էս առավոտ արեցին հա՞ :Sad:  երևի դեմն էլ գրած ա եղել *հայ* ազատագրական գործիչ՝ ջնջել սարել են դաշնագ: :Shok: 
ցավոք դաշնագների մոտ վրիպակներ քիչ են լինում, կարելի է համար իրանց հոգու խոքից բխող տեսակետ :Cool: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:54 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:53 ----------




> հեչ սոված մանուկներ...


փաստորեն ըստ դաշնագների, ոչ միայն ահաբեկիչ էին, այլ նաև սոված մանուկներ էին, էհ :Sad:

----------

Kuk (16.06.2010), Նարե (15.06.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Լավ արի մի բան ասեմ եթե ետ 120 տարվա մեջ քեզ հայտնի ու սիրված քանի մարդ գիտես որ դաշնակցական չի եղել


Լավն են, էլի  :Love: .

----------

Askalaf (19.06.2010), Kuk (16.06.2010), Mephistopheles (16.06.2010), Norton (15.06.2010), Երվանդ (16.06.2010), Ձայնալար (16.06.2010), Նարե (15.06.2010), Տրիբուն (16.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ...
> 
> *մեկել ետ քառատողիտ նկարագրած դրոշը 70 տարի Դաշնակցությունը պահեց` դու ինչ ես պահե*լ... 
> 
>   Արիւնից ծորած երիզ մի կարմիր,
>     Երկնքից պոկուած կտոր մի կապոյտ,
>     Հասուն հասկերի շող նարնջագոյն,
>     Եւ վեց դարերի խաւարի վրայ Դրօշ Եռագոյն....
> Խղճացեք Ձեզ ու մի պահ մտացեք, կարելի ա նայև մի քիչ խորը եթե կարող եք


Արաաաա հաաաաաաաաաա՜՜՜՜՜՜՜՜… ես էլ ասում եմ էդ իրեք գույնը որդից եմ հիշում… կարմիր-կապուտ-գյազարույն… մերսի դատնակցությանը որ էդ իրեք գույնը մեր համար պահեց… պատկերացրեք հայ ժողովրդին առանց էդ 3 գույների… սաղ դեղին, կանաչ ու էդ տոների մեջ… էդ Վիտոշն էլ ոնց որ հայ հարևան չաղ կնգա անուն ըլնի… "աղչի արի գնանք Վիտոշի մոտ կոֆե խմելու… սկզբից էթանք Վարդուշին ու Տիկուշին վեկալենք հետո… "

Հայերը նարնջագույն չունեն ապեր… մեր մոտ նարինջ չի աճում, գ(յ)ազար ա աճում… Մենք քեզ ենք խղճում կարենմորմ ջան, որովհետև քո "հոյսն" այսօր դաշտնակներն են… էդ ոնց որ ասես "առ ախպեր էս տուզիկ շունը, թող տունդ գող-ու-ավազակներից պաշտպանի… ինչ շուխուր ա հանում գիտե՞ս"

----------

Kuk (16.06.2010), Norton (16.06.2010), Երվանդ (16.06.2010), Նարե (16.06.2010), Տրիբուն (16.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սայթից մեջբերում
> 
> 
> փաստորեն հյդ-ն հայ ֆիդայիններին, որպես ահաբեկիչա գնահատում, խոսքեր չկան
> *Փաստորեն մարդիկ հայ էլ չէին այլ նախ և առաջ(նեպաբայուս էըվա սլովա) դաշնագ*


Ապեր ես իմ ականջով եմ լսել… մարդը ասեց "ես առաջին հերթին դաշտնակցական եմ, հետո հայ"… իսկ մարդ լինելու մասին վաբշե խոսք չեղավ…

----------

Kuk (16.06.2010), Նարե (16.06.2010)

----------


## dvgray

ասում են… որ դաշնակները մտել են Իրաքի պառլամենտ: դա ճիշտ է՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ասում են… որ դաշնակները մտել են Իրաքի պառլամենտ: դա ճիշտ է՞


…բա ոնց… հես ա…

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Ըմդհանրապես զզվում եմ ամեն մի խիստ ազգայնականությունից, դաշնակներին մնա Հայաստանը պիտի վերցնենք ու դնենք առանձին  օվկիանոսի մեջտեղը:

----------


## Rammer

Դաշնակցությունն ամբողջական իշխանափոխություն է պահանջում
14:37 • 16.06.10




ՀՅԴ–ական պատգամավոր, «ՀՅԴ» խորհրդարանական խմբակցության ղեկավար Վահան Հովհաննիսյանն այսօր հրավիրված մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ հայտարարեց, որ իրենք արտգործնախարարի հրաժարականը պահանջել են կոնկրետ օրակարգով, իսկ ընդհանրապես, կյանքի որակի փոփոխության համար իրենք ամբողջական իշխանափոխություն են պահանջում։

«Մենք արտգործնախարարի հրաժարականը պահանջում ենք կոնկրետ օրակարգով՝ հայ–թուրքական Արձանագրությունների վերաբերյալ, իսկ մեր կյանքի իմաստով՝ բոլորինն (հրաժարականը նկատի ունի–խմբ.) է պահանջվում։ Բայց մենք չենք դնում դա այդպես արտահերթ՝ այ հենց հիմա հրաժարական տվեք, ասում ենք, որ Հայաստանում պետք է տեղի ունենա իշխանափոխություն և այդ իշխանափոխությունը պետք է լինի ամբողջական՝ չվերաբերի այս կամ այն պաշտոնյային»,– հայտարարեց Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը։
Հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք ՀՅԴ–ին հայտնի են իշխանափոխության մեխանիզմները, ՀՅԴ խմբակցության ղեկավարը պատասխանեց. «Մեխանիզմները քաղաքական պայքարն է, ուրիշ մեխանիզմ գոյություն չունի»։ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը նշեց, որ իրենք գնալու են ընտրությունների՝ հաղթելու, հաջողելու նպատակով։

Շարունակելով դեսպանների հրաժարականի ՀՅԴ պահանջի թեման՝ Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը նշեց, որ իրենք անհրաժեշտ են համարում ինչպես արտգործնախարարությունում, այնպես էլ որոշ դեսպանություններում լուրջ կադրային փոփոխությունների իրականացումը։
«Մենք այդ տեսակետը հայտնել ենք հենց Վարդան Օսկանյանի ժամանակ և հենց իրեն։ Փաստորեն 1998թ. մասնակի իշխանափոխությունը, երբ միայն նախագահը փոխվեց, շատ ասպարեզների վրա շատ քիչ է անդրադարձել։ Արտաքին գործերի նախարարությունն այն ասպարեզն է, որի վրա դա ընդհանրապես չի անդրադարձել։ Այս իրավիճակը ոնց որ կար ՀՀՇ–ի ժամանակ, նույն ձևով էլ մնացել է մինչև այսօր, և դա է, որ մենք պահանջում էինք փոխել»,– հայտարարեց Վահան Հովհաննիսյանը։

Ի դեպ, նա չհամաձայնեց մամուլում եղած այն կարծիքի հետ, թե հայ դեսպանները ոչ մի գործ չեն անում և միայն ճամպրուկներն են քարշ տալիս։ Ըստ ՀՅԴ–ական գործչի, մեր դեսպաններն աշխատում են բավական ծանր պայմաններում, բայց միևնույնն է, դա չի արդարացնում նրանց ձախողումները։


Tert.am

Հ.Գ. Երևի խորհրդարանական ընտրությունններ լինեն սեպտեմբերին...

----------


## karenmorm

> Հայերը նարնջագույն չունեն ապեր… մեր մոտ նարինջ չի աճում, գ(յ)ազար ա աճում… "


Լավ փաստորեն պիտի ասեմ, որ դա Կիլիկյան թագավորության դրոշն ա իսկ Կիլիկիայում Նարինջ Աճում ա գիտես  :Smile: 
մեկ ել գիտես որ Կիլիկյան ել ա մեր Հայրենիքը

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:48 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:43 ----------




> Ապեր ես իմ ականջով եմ լսել… մարդը ասեց "ես առաջին հերթին դաշտնակցական եմ, հետո հայ"… իսկ մարդ լինելու մասին վաբշե խոսք չեղավ…


պապական Ասացվացք կա Շուն կհաչա քարավան կերթա
որ պարապ չմնաք մի քիչ թեմա տամ զբաղվեք

Բոշին էշը վրա չեկավ


Երբ որ հայոց թագավորը,
Ընկավ գահից իր խարխլված,
Ու երբ խաչով ու խաչվառով, Եկավ Պարթևը կատաղած,
Խորտակելով Մեհյանները,
Կարգ հաստատեց քրիստոնյա,
Բոշին էշը վրա չեկավ,
Մեզ էլ կարգին մի ղեկավար:

Ու մասնատվեց Հայաստանը,
Բյուր ու բազում մելիքների,
Կրծոտեցին մեր երկիրը,
Մեկ հարավից մեկ հյուսիսից,
Արևելքը, արևմուտքը,
Հերթ չէին տալիս մեկը մյուսին,
Վրա չեկավ Բոշին էշը,
Մեզ էլ մի ղեկավար կարգին:

Պատահեցին անհատ քաջեր,
Փող հնչեցրին ազատության,
Բայց ինչպես մի դաժան անեծք,
Դառան զոհեր եղբայրասպան,
Ու խոցվում էինք, մենք անարգելք,
Մոռանալով մի հին առակ,
Բոշին ոչ մի էշ չսազեց,
Մեզ էլ կարգին մի ղեկավար:

Վեց դար հետո ինչպես երազ,
Ծագեց լույսը ազատության,
Եկավ օրը շատ փափագած,
28-ը մեր մայիսյան,
Բերեց երկրին հաղթանակած,
Սարդարապատ, Բաշ-Ապարան,
Խելոք այրեր փառաբանված,
Ու պատվավոր մի ղեկավար:

Բայց տզրուկի պես առակը,
Պինդ բռնել էր օձիքը մեր,
Հա ծծում էր մեր արյունը,
Մինչև հասցրեց ուժ հավքել,
Եւ ժամանեց բիրտ բանակը,
Կոչված կարմիր ու տասնմեկ,
Բռնազավթեց Հայաստանը,
Հանձնեց Լենինին թունանենգ:

Շունը կասյաներ ու խանջյաներ,
Գողեր կամո, աթարբեկյան,
Կարմիր գույնի բոլշևիկներ,
Որոնք ազգի կյանքը կերան,
Հավասարությունը բեռնել,
Կոլեկտիվի սայլակներին,
Ու տանում էին ինչ որ ուներ,
Խեղճ ու սոված հայ գյուղացին:

Կոմունիզմ էին ուզում շինել,
Բերյաներն ու Ստալինը,
Կոմունիստ էին ուզում դարձնել,
Քարին կպած մի բուռ հայը,
Ու 21 թվականից,
Նորից գործեց հին առակը,
Բոշին վրա չեկավ էշը,
Մեզ էլ կարգին ղեկավարը:

Սպասեցինք ունենալով,
Հայապահպան վսեմ հույսը,
Տանջվեցինք հավատալով,
Որ կբացվի հայի օրը,
Պատրաստվեցինք տարիներով,
Հզոր ու մեծ ապստամբության,
ՄԻնչև եկավ կյանք բերելով,
18-ը փետրվարյան:

Ու դաս առած 21 թվի,
Փետրվարյան իր եղբորից,
Հզոր բազկի ուժով զարկեց,
Գանգին կարմիր կոմունիզմի,
Ու երդվեց, որ չի խաբվի,
Ընտրելիս իր ղեկավարին,
Մինչև էշատերը սատկի,
Կամ էլ բոշան հասանի էշին:

Երդվեց բայց դե արի ու տես,
Ուռկան ընկած ձկնիկի պես,
Փորձեց իրեն անկախ տեսնել,
Բայց բոշային էշ կսազեր…
Ստոր լևոն, վանո դեղյան,
Փրչոտ խաչիկ և բլեյան,
Ու բոշային էշ չսազեց,
Մեզ էլ կարգին մի ղեկավար:

Ամրացնելով աթոռները,
Հագեցնելով ստամոքսը,
Վախենալով արդար դատից,
Շունը փակեց մեր երազը:
Եթե կարծեց թե փակելով,
Պիտի փրկի նա իր կյանքը,
Թող գիտենա որ սատկել են,
Համ էշատերն ու համ էշը:

Բավ է լինենք մենք անգլուխ,
Ցամաքն ընկած ձկան նման,
Հերիք է որ տանջվենք անդուլ,
Ինչպես ստրուկ նախնադարյան,
Թեկուզ հասնի էշը բոշուն
Կամ թե էշը գնա Մեքքա
Միևնույն է ինչպես մի լույս,
Կգա օրը Դաշնակցության:



1996 թ.

----------


## Gayl

> Միևնույն է ինչպես մի լույս,
> Կգա օրը Դաշնակցության:
> 
> 
> 
> 1996 թ.[/CENTER]


Խայտառակ եղանք:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.06.2010), My World My Space (18.06.2010)

----------


## Chuk

*Karenmorm*, անհամեստ ու կտրուկ հարց պետք է տամ. դու հատուկ ծրագի՞ր ես իրականացնում, որի նպատակն է ՀՅԴ-ի հեղինակությունը հնարավորինս գցել, և եթե այո, ապա ու՞մ կողմից է դա ֆինանսավորվում ու ի՞նչ նպատակով:

----------

Mephistopheles (19.06.2010), Norton (19.06.2010), Հայկօ (19.06.2010), Նարե (19.06.2010), Տրիբուն (19.06.2010)

----------


## ministr

> Ըմդհանրապես զզվում եմ ամեն մի խիստ ազգայնականությունից, դաշնակներին մնա Հայաստանը պիտի վերցնենք ու դնենք առանձին  օվկիանոսի մեջտեղը:


Ավելի լավա ազգայնական, քան թե խալխի դրոշը Հայկական դրոշից վեր դրած.. օրինակ ոնց որ քո ավատարում  :Smile: 
Իսկ ներկայիս դաշնակներից ինչ ազգայնական? Ձև առանց բովանդակության...

----------

Gayl (19.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լավ փաստորեն պիտի ասեմ, որ դա Կիլիկյան թագավորության դրոշն ա իսկ Կիլիկիայում Նարինջ Աճում ա գիտես 
> մեկ ել գիտես որ Կիլիկյան ել ա մեր Հայրենիքը
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:48 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:43 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> պապական Ասացվացք կա Շուն կհաչա քարավան կերթա
> որ պարապ չմնաք մի քիչ թեմա տամ զբաղվեք
> ...


էս ինչ սիրուն ոտանավոր ես արտասանել ապեր… կարա՞ս մի հատ էլ "լենին պապին մեռել ա"-ն արտասանես… 

… մեր հայրենիքը ծովից-ծով ա ուստա… բանան էլ ա աճում… կարմիր-կապուտ-բանանագույն… 

մեր ժողովրդին էլ շուն չասես…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:47 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:46 ----------




> Խայտառակ եղանք:


ապեր, դաշտնակների օրն եկել-անցել ա վրեքները խաբար չկա…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  02:51 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  02:47 ----------




> *Karenmorm*, անհամեստ ու կտրուկ հարց պետք է տամ. դու հատուկ ծրագի՞ր ես իրականացնում, որի նպատակն է ՀՅԴ-ի հեղինակությունը հնարավորինս գցել, և եթե այո, ապա ու՞մ կողմից է դա ֆինանսավորվում ու ի՞նչ նպատակով:


Բռատ, սենց բանին ո՞վ փող կտա… դաշտնակները հաստատ չեն տա… նրանց փողը մենակ իրանց գրպանն ա գնում… այ էթաս մարդ բերես շրջաններից պազիկովդ միտինգին մասնակցելու համար՝ կտան, դաշտնակցական էլ պետք չի լինես

----------

Norton (19.06.2010), Նարե (19.06.2010), Տրիբուն (19.06.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Լավ փաստորեն պիտի ասեմ, որ դա Կիլիկյան թագավորության դրոշն ա իսկ Կիլիկիայում Նարինջ Աճում ա գիտես 
> մեկ ել գիտես որ Կիլիկյան ել ա մեր Հայրենիքը


Սկսենք ընդեղից, որ Կիլիկյան հայաստանի դրոշը ու ներկայիս հայկական դրոշը տարբեր բաներ են, Առաջին անգամ Լուսինյանների դրոշն էր նման հիմիկվա դրոշին, բայց էն էլ քառագույն էր.....
Untitled-212355653200.jpg

չորրորդ գույնը` սպիտակ, իսկ առաջինը` դեղին ա, եթե նկատեցիր....
Հետո կրկին լուսինյանի օրոք Կիլիկիայի դրոշը դարձավ էսպես.
rus.jpg

էստեղ նույնպես դեղին ա....

Ու բացի էդ հայկական դրոշն ի սկզբանե մտահղացվել ա ոչ թե նարնջագույնով այլ ծիրանագույնով, որպես հայկական ծիրանի խորհրդանիշ (ականջդ կանչի Եվա Ռիվաս.....)





> Կամ թե էշը գնա Մեքքա
> Միևնույն է ինչպես մի լույս,
> Կգա օրը Դաշնակցության:


ինձ էս հատվածը շատ դուր էկավ, մանվանդ որ Հայաստանի վրա դաշնակների արևի ծագելը պայմնավորվում ա բոշի էշի Մեքքա գնալով......

----------

Gayl (22.06.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սկսենք ընդեղից, որ Կիլիկյան հայաստանի դրոշը ու ներկայիս հայկական դրոշը տարբեր բաներ են, Առաջին անգամ Լուսինյանների դրոշն էր նման հիմիկվա դրոշին, բայց էն էլ քառագույն էր.....
> Untitled-212355653200.jpg
> 
> չորրորդ գույնը` սպիտակ, իսկ առաջինը` դեղին ա, եթե նկատեցիր....
> Հետո կրկին լուսինյանի օրոք Կիլիկիայի դրոշը դարձավ էսպես.
> rus.jpg
> 
> էստեղ նույնպես դեղին ա....
> 
> ...


դաշտնակների բառապաշարը հազիվ էլ էդքան լինի… էշ, բոշա (թուրքերեն)…

----------


## My World My Space

> դաշտնակների բառապաշարը հազիվ էլ էդքան լինի… էշ, բոշա (թուրքերեն)…



Համաձայն եմ բայց հետաքրքիր ա թե իմ գրածը խի՞ էիր մեջբերել.....

----------

Gayl (22.06.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Ավելի լավա ազգայնական, քան թե խալխի դրոշը Հայկական դրոշից վեր դրած.. օրինակ ոնց որ քո ավատարում 
> Իսկ ներկայիս դաշնակներից ինչ ազգայնական? Ձև առանց բովանդակության...


Ես սնահավատություն չունեմ, դրա համար էլ ինձ համար նշանակություն չունի որն է վերը, որը վարը, կարևորը իրար հետ են, դա ուղղակի ավատարի ձևն է: :Wink:

----------


## karenmorm

ՄԵՆՔ  ԱՆԿԵՂԾ  ԶԻՆՎՈՐ ԵՆՔ


Մենք անկեղծ զինվոր ենք, առանձին վիճակ,
ՈՒխտել ենք ծառայել երկար ժամանակ.
Պարսկաստանի խորքից եկել է նամակ,
Գնում ենք բարով, կուշանանք տարով,
Արյուն, սուր ու հուր, պատերազմի դաշտ
					Կսպասեն մեզի:

Դուշմանը մեզ տվեց ջան Ֆետա անուն,
Այդ անվան համաձայն տեսավ զորություն,
Մենք չենք ուզեր ազատ կամքի բռնություն ,
ՈՒխտել ենք կռվիլ, այդ սիրով մեռնիլ,
Համոզված ենք որ միայն զէնքով կա 
					Հայոց փրկություն:

Ստամբուլը պիտի լինի արյան ծով ,
Ամեն կողմից կռիվ կսկսվի շուտով.
Կոտորից Բաշկալա անցնենք հեշտ կերպով ,
Աջից Վարդանը, ձախից Իշխանը,
Գրավենք Աղբակ, տարածենք սարսափ,
					Փա~ռք Դաշնակցության:

Բաշկալա գավառում, այն պատերազմին,
Ավելի մեծ սարսափ տիրեց Սուլթանին,
Քաջ Զէյթունը յաղթեց վատ, չար գազանին,
Կեցցե`Զէյթունը, խրոխտ Սասունը, Դաշնակցությունը,
Բախտավոր օրեր, պարծանք հայ ազգին: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  20:05 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  20:02 ----------

ԿԵՑՑԵ ՀՅԴ-Ն

Խաղաղ անդորրը խափանվեց մթին, 
Առաջ խոյացավ հայոց այրուձին, 
Շանթեցին զենքեր, խոսեց գնդացիր, 
Գիշերն չարագույժ եղավ ցանուցիր:

կրկ.      Սեր, սեր, սեր, սեր, սեր և միություն,
             Կեցցե, կեցցե, սուրբ Դաշնակցություն։

Մոլեգնած հողմը մարտադաշտ իջավ, 
Սոսկումով լցրեց դաշտը արնավառ. 
Զարկեք հայկազունք ոսոխին դաժան, 
Մի թողեք պղծեն հողը սրբազան։

կրկ.    Սեր, սեր, սեր, սեր, սեր և միություն...

Հիշեք հայորդիք անուն առ անուն, 
Թոդ հավերժ ապրի սուրբ Դաշնակցություն, 
Ռոստոմ, Զավարյան ու Բաբկեն Սյունի, 
Արամ Մանուկյան և Քաջազնունի։

կրկ.    Սեր, սեր, սեր, սեր, սեր և միություն…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Համաձայն եմ բայց հետաքրքիր ա թե իմ գրածը խի՞ էիր մեջբերել.....


որովհետև ավատարդ դուրս շատ ա գալիս… 

… nothing spcific ապեր… ուղղակի դու էդ հարցին անդրադարձար, ես էլ շարունակեցի…

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  21:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:14 ----------




> ՄԵՆՔ  ԱՆԿԵՂԾ  ԶԻՆՎՈՐ ԵՆՔ
> 
> 
> 
> կրկ.    Սեր, սեր, սեր, սեր, սեր և միություն…
> [/SIZE][/SIZE]


ապեր… բան-գործ չունե՞ս, սաղ օրը copy-paste ես անում

----------

My World My Space (21.06.2010)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՄԵՆՔ  ԱՆԿԵՂԾ  ԶԻՆՎՈՐ ԵՆՔ
> 
> 
> Բաշկալա գավառում, այն պատերազմին,*
> Ավելի մեծ սարսափ տիրեց Սուլթանին,
> Քաջ Զէյթունը յաղթեց վատ, չար գազանին,
> Կեցցե`Զէյթունը, խրոխտ Սասունը, Դաշնակցությունը,*
> Բախտավոր օրեր, պարծանք հայ ազգին:


Այ ախպեր, էս սուլթանին սի..իր եք արել, Զեյթունում ու Սասունում հաղթել եք, սաղ գրավել եք, հիմա էլ երգում եք: Չի՞ լինի դաշնակցությունը գնա էտ իրա հաղթած ու գրաված գյոզալ հողերում կառավարի: Ի՞նչ եք կպել էս մի կտոր հավայի երկրից՝ Զեյթունն ու Սասունը թողած:

----------

Ambrosine (23.06.2010), Gayl (22.06.2010), Kuk (22.06.2010), Mephistopheles (22.06.2010), Norton (21.07.2010)

----------


## voter

Երեկ «Ռեգնում»-ին տված հարցազրույցում ՀՅԴ խմբակցության քարտուղար Արտյուշա Շահբազյանը համոզմունք է հայտնել, թե 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-2-ի դեպքերի ողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընդդիմությանն է, որն այն ժամանակ ֆինանսավորվում էր Արեւմուտքի կողմից. «Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կազմակերպեց ուժային դիմադրություն, եւ տեղի ունեցավ ընդհարում ոստիկանության հետ: Եթե «Մոլոտովի կոկտեյլներով» եւ մահակներով զինված մարդիկ չհարձակվեին ոստիկանների վրա՝ այդ ամենը չէր լինի: Մենք դատապարտեցինք ոստիկանների գործողությունները, բայց նրանք Ազատության հրապարակ էին մտել անզեն, իսկ նրանց վրա հարձակվեցին: Ժողովրդի ձեռքը փաստորեն զենք դրեցին»:
http://www.regnum.ru/news/1306086.html?forprint
Աչքիս դաշնակցությունը ուզում ա հետ գա սերժանտերի շարքերը, էն որ «կոալիցա»-«մոալիցայա» որ խաղում են, քանի որ որոշ էլ են ամեն տեսակ ախմախությունները, որ սերժանտները բարբաջում են դարձնել իրենց դրոշակ - «բա մեր ազնիվ, համեստ մլիցեքի գնդերը առավոտ 6ին խաղաղ բոսնում էինք Ազատության հրապարակում, իսկ վատ ձյաձյաները ընդիմությունից սնայպերներով, չերյոմուղաներով, կոկտեյլ, դուբինկաներով հարձակվցեցին խաղաղ բոսնող մլիցեքի վրա»...

Ամոթ ա լավ, էլ նամուս ունեցող դաշնակ չկա ՀՅԴ շարքերում, որ սրա նմաններին խելք սովորացնի՞ Ինչքան կարելի է ծախվել ու ստորանալ, հանուն ինչ որ ԱԺում ու բիզնեսում քվոտաների...

ՀՅԴն երևմ ա լավ վախեցած ա, որ հաջորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններում շանս չի ունենալու առանց սերժանտների թեկուզ մեկ ՀՅԴ պատգարակավորի անցկացնի ԱԺ ու հիմա պիտի 3րդ էշելոնով, ԲՀԿից ու Օրինաց երկրից հետո մնացորդային քվոտա ուզի ու հանուն դրա ամեն տեսակ սերժանտա-ռոբոտական պրոպագանդա անելու հույսին ա՞՞՞

----------


## karenmorm

> Երեկ «Ռեգնում»-ին տված հարցազրույցում ՀՅԴ խմբակցության քարտուղար Արտյուշա Շահբազյանը համոզմունք է հայտնել, թե 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-2-ի դեպքերի ողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընդդիմությանն է, որն այն ժամանակ ֆինանսավորվում էր Արեւմուտքի կողմից. «Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կազմակերպեց ուժային դիմադրություն, եւ տեղի ունեցավ ընդհարում ոստիկանության հետ: Եթե «Մոլոտովի կոկտեյլներով» եւ մահակներով զինված մարդիկ չհարձակվեին ոստիկանների վրա՝ այդ ամենը չէր լինի: Մենք դատապարտեցինք ոստիկանների գործողությունները, բայց նրանք Ազատության հրապարակ էին մտել անզեն, իսկ նրանց վրա հարձակվեցին: Ժողովրդի ձեռքը փաստորեն զենք դրեցին»:
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/1306086.html?forprint
> Աչքիս դաշնակցությունը ուզում ա հետ գա սերժանտերի շարքերը, էն որ «կոալիցա»-«մոալիցայա» որ խաղում են, քանի որ որոշ էլ են ամեն տեսակ ախմախությունները, որ սերժանտները բարբաջում են դարձնել իրենց դրոշակ - «բա մեր ազնիվ, համեստ մլիցեքի գնդերը առավոտ 6ին խաղաղ բոսնում էինք Ազատության հրապարակում, իսկ վատ ձյաձյաները ընդիմությունից սնայպերներով, չերյոմուղաներով, կոկտեյլ, դուբինկաներով հարձակվցեցին խաղաղ բոսնող մլիցեքի վրա»...
> 
> Ամոթ ա լավ, էլ նամուս ունեցող դաշնակ չկա ՀՅԴ շարքերում, որ սրա նմաններին խելք սովորացնի՞ Ինչքան կարելի է ծախվել ու ստորանալ, հանուն ինչ որ ԱԺում ու բիզնեսում քվոտաների...
> 
> ՀՅԴն երևմ ա լավ վախեցած ա, որ հաջորդ ԱԺ ընտրություններում շանս չի ունենալու առանց սերժանտների թեկուզ մեկ ՀՅԴ պատգարակավորի անցկացնի ԱԺ ու հիմա պիտի 3րդ էշելոնով, ԲՀԿից ու Օրինաց երկրից հետո մնացորդային քվոտա ուզի ու հանուն դրա ամեն տեսակ սերժանտա-ռոբոտական պրոպագանդա անելու հույսին ա՞՞՞


- Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թեզը, որ առանց Ղարաբաղի խնդրի լուծման անիմաստ է Հայաստանի զարգացումը, հանգեցնում է քաղաքական պայքարի անիմաստությանը, որից էլ բխում է այն հարցը, թե ո՞րն էր 2008-ի շարժման իմաստը, որն հանգեցրեց այդքան զոհերի:

- Քանի որ «Ղարաբաղի հարցի» լուծման կոչը ուղղված էր Հայաստանի քաղաքացիներին և քաղաքական ուժերին, բնականաբար, միանշանակորեն պետք է եզրակացնել, որ կոչ է արվում զիջել Ղարաբաղը և հարակից շրջանները Ադրբեջանին (քանի որ Ադրբեջանի հասարակությունը և իշխանություններն այլ տարբերակի համաձայն չեն):

- Քանի որ ելույթում չի նշվում, թե կոնկրետ ինչպես է նա պատկերացնում  «Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը», դրա մասին խոսելն անիմաստ է:

- Հրաժարում «Ավազակապետությունը կազմաքանդելու» և «Ավգյան ախոռները մաքրելու» պայքարից, որի շուրջ 2008-ի ակզբում «պայմանավորվել» էին Շարժման մասնակիցները:

- Առանց «Ավազակապետության» դեմ պայքարի Հայաստանը չի կարող ուժեղանալ և զարգանալ և պաշտպանել «Ղարաբաղի հարցի լուծումը»:  Տեր-Պետրոսյանը միակողմանի կերպով» խախտել է 2008-ի «պայմանավորվածությունը» և հրաժարվում է այդ պայքարից, իսկ Ղարաբաղի հարցում պարտվողականություն է քարոզում:

Սրանք այն հիմնական մեղադրանքներն են, որոնք հնչեցվում է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և ՀԱԿ-ի հանդեպ:
Եզրակացություն

Դիրքորոշումների բախման շուրջ եզրակացություններն արդեն հեղինակային են:

Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը համարյա ամբողջովին նվիրված լինելով «Ղարաբաղի հարցին», իրականում որևէ առնչություն չունի այդ հարցի հետ, այլ նպատակ ունի լուծելու միմիայն ներքաղաքական խնդիրներ:

Ելույթի հիմնական միտքը, իմ կարծիքով սա է. «Չժխտելով վերլուծությունների ու գնահատականների օգտակարությունը, գործնա­կան քաղաքականության տեսակետից առավել կարեւոր է վերհանել ու սառնասրտորեն արձանագրել այն ելակետային իրողությունները, որոնց հետ պարտավոր է հաշվի նստել ցանկացած պատասխանատու քաղաքական ուժ՝ լինի իշխանություն թե ընդդիմություն: Անտեսել այդ իրողությունները եւ առաջնորդվել ցանկալին իրականություն համարելու մտածողությամբ, հավասարազոր է հանցավոր միամտու­թյան կամ քաղաքական անմեղսունակության։ Եթե որեւէ քաղաքականություն հիմնված չէ իրողությունների, այլ կերպ ասած ռեալությունների վրա, ապա դա կարելի է կոչել ամեն ինչ, բացի քաղաքականությունից»:

Դեռևս նախկին ելույթներում նա խոստովանել է, որ Շարժումն արդեն ի վիճակի չէ միայնակ պայքարել մի ուժի դեմ, որն ունի հզոր ռեսուրսներ և բիրտ ուժ է կիրառում Շարժման ակտիվիստների նկատմամբ: Նաև շեշտվում է, որ ՀԱԿ-ը միակ ընդդիմությունն է և հետևաբար նոր ռեսուրսների ներհոսք չի կարող լինել:

Արևմուտքի համար մեր տարածաշրջանն առաջնահերթությունների մեջ չէ, ի տարբերություն Ռուսաստանի: Այսինքն պետք է համագործակցել Ռուսաստանի հետ: ՀԱԿ-ի համար համագործակցել Ռուսաստանի հետ անհնար կլինի, եթե չլինի համագործակցություն Հայաստանում Ռուսաստանի հիմնական քաղաքական գործընկեր Հայաստանի իշխանությունների հետ: Բնականաբար «սառը ռեալականության»  հետ պետք է «հաշվի նստել»:

Այսպիսով, փակուղում հայտնված շարժումը, որ որևէ զարգացման հեռանկար չունի և գնալով դեգրադացվում է, կարող է փրկվել միմիայն ներքաղաքական կյանքում ուժերի վերադասավորության դեպքում:

Նախկին սխեման` «ավազակապետություն»-«միակ ընդդիմություն», արդեն իրեն սպառել է: Այն պետք էր վերափոխել «ծայրահեղ ազգայնականներ» - «հարևանների հետ բարիդրացիական հարաբերությունների կողմնակիցներ» նոր ձևաչափի: Պետք է հրաժարվել «ավազակապետության» դեմ պայքարից` դրան տալով «համոզիչ գաղափարական» երանգներ: «Ավազակապետություն»-«միակ ընդդիմություն»  ձևաչափի փոփոխությունը պետք է բաժանարար գիծ անցկացնի արդեն ընդդիմադիր զանգվածի միջև. «խաղաղության կողմնակիցների» և «պատերազմի կողմնակիցների», որը 1997թ.-ին չստացվեց: Ընդդիմադիր զանգվածի բաժանումը 2 հատվածների բաժանարար գիծ կտանի նաև «իշխանությունների» միջև, որոնք նույնպես պետք է կողմնորոշվեն: Ըստ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, իշխանությունների «չափավոր» զանգվածը պետք է տարանջատվի «ազգայնական և Ղարաբաղի հարցում զիջումների չգնացող» հատվածից: Պետք է հստակ հասկանալ, որ «իշխանությունները» նույնպես վաղուց փակուղում են գտնվում. այնտեղ նույնպես վաղուց մտածում են նոր ֆորմատների մասին, սակայն «գաղափարական» հիմնավորումներ չեն կարողանում գտնել:

Այսպիսով, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթով սկսվեց հաջորդ խորհրդարանական ընտրապայքարը, որով փորձ է արվում գծել նոր ձևաչափեր և հրապարակից ընդդիմությանը վերածել խորհրդարանական ֆրակցիայի: Իսկ այնպիսի հարցեր, ինչպիսին Ղարաբաղն է, միշտ էլ երկրորդական են դառնում, երբ ընթանում է «ներքաղաքական» գոյության պայքարը:

[COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"][COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]*ԼՏՊ -ի ցնցող ըելույթից հետո կարծում եմ Շահբազյանը ճիշտ ա կանխորոշել*[/COLOR][/COLOR]

----------


## Սամսար

> Երեկ «Ռեգնում»-ին տված հարցազրույցում ՀՅԴ խմբակցության քարտուղար Արտյուշա Շահբազյանը համոզմունք է հայտնել, թե 2008 թվականի մարտի 1-2-ի դեպքերի ողջ պատասխանատվությունն ընդդիմությանն է, որն այն ժամանակ ֆինանսավորվում էր Արեւմուտքի կողմից. «Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կազմակերպեց ուժային դիմադրություն, եւ տեղի ունեցավ ընդհարում ոստիկանության հետ: Եթե «Մոլոտովի կոկտեյլներով» եւ մահակներով զինված մարդիկ չհարձակվեին ոստիկանների վրա՝ այդ ամենը չէր լինի: Մենք դատապարտեցինք ոստիկանների գործողությունները, բայց նրանք Ազատության հրապարակ էին մտել անզեն, իսկ նրանց վրա հարձակվեցին: Ժողովրդի ձեռքը փաստորեն զենք դրեցին»:
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/1306086.html?forprint


Որպես Դաշնակցական, կասեմ, լավ չի արել Շահբազյանը։ Ու մի կարծեք, որ Հ.Յ.Դ.-ն այդքան միատարր է։

----------


## karenmorm

> Այ ախպեր, էս սուլթանին սի..իր եք արել, Զեյթունում ու Սասունում հաղթել եք, սաղ գրավել եք, հիմա էլ երգում եք: Չի՞ լինի դաշնակցությունը գնա էտ իրա հաղթած ու գրաված գյոզալ հողերում կառավարի: Ի՞նչ եք կպել էս մի կտոր հավայի երկրից՝ Զեյթունն ու Սասունը թողած:


դե եդ շատ հասկանալի ա ինչ ես զարմանում, բա սկզբից ես յերկիրը պիտի դզենք նոր անցնենք մնացացին :Smile: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:58 ----------




> Որպես Դաշնակցական, կասեմ, լավ չի արել Շահբազյանը։ Ու մի կարծեք, որ Հ.Յ.Դ.-ն այդքան միատարր է։


Այ կակռազ որպես Դաշնակցական չես կարա ասես քանի որ, Ընկերոջտ կասկածելու իրավունք չունես իսկ եթե եդքան հզոր դաշնակցական ես հանդիպենք ու նոր ասա

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:02 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  22:01 ----------




> Որպես Դաշնակցական, կասեմ, լավ չի արել Շահբազյանը։ Ու մի կարծեք, որ Հ.Յ.Դ.-ն այդքան միատարր է։


Այ կակռազ որպես Դաշնակցական չես կարա ասես քանի որ, Ընկերոջտ կասկածելու իրավունք չունես իսկ եթե եդքան հզոր դաշնակցական ես հանդիպենք ու նոր ասա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> դե եդ շատ հասկանալի ա ինչ ես զարմանում, բա սկզբից ես յերկիրը պիտի դզենք նոր անցնենք մնացացին
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  22:01 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  21:58 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> *Այ կակռազ որպես Դաշնակցական չես կարա ասես քանի որ, Ընկերոջտ կասկածելու իրավունք չունես* իսկ եթե եդքան հզոր դաշնակցական ես հանդիպենք ու նոր ասա


սրանք ոսկե խոսքեր են ապեր… ու շատ պատկերավոր ներկայացնում ա ձեր կրիմինալ պատկերը … ես սենց պատկերավոր չեի կարա նկարագրեի

----------

Norton (21.07.2010), Տրիբուն (22.07.2010)

----------


## karenmorm

> սրանք ոսկե խոսքեր են ապեր… ու շատ պատկերավոր ներկայացնում ա ձեր կրիմինալ պատկերը … ես սենց պատկերավոր չեի կարա նկարագրեի


Կրիմինալը ԼՏՊ ու Հակ -ն են որ օրը ցերեկով կարան մարդկանց տանեն կոտորել տան մենք կրիմինալ չենք սուտասաններին ու ԼՏՊ -ի պես կրիմինալներին սատկացնող ենք

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կրիմինալը ԼՏՊ ու Հակ -ն են որ *օրը ցերեկով կարան մարդկանց տանեն կոտորել տան* մենք կրիմինալ չենք սուտասաններին ու ԼՏՊ -ի պես կրիմինալներին սատկացնող ենք


մի հարցնող ըլնի կոտորողն ո՞վ էր…

ոնց որ 1915-ին դաշտնակները ժողովրդին ոտի հանին ու *կոտորել տվին*…

----------

karenmorm (21.07.2010)

----------


## karenmorm

> մի հարցնող ըլնի կոտորողն ո՞վ էր…
> 
> ոնց որ 1915-ին դաշտնակները ժողովրդին ոտի հանին ու *կոտորել տվին*…


մոտավորապես ըտենց :Hands Up:  ականջտ կանչ Ջիվանի, ինչ լավ մարդ ես եղել, ու ասել Ջիվանու, սրանք ել ինչպես քարավան կուգան ու կերթան ելի մնացողը մենք ենք ես երկրում, քանզի մենք են տերը երկրի :Hands Up:

----------


## Սամսար

> սրանք ոսկե խոսքեր են ապեր… ու շատ պատկերավոր ներկայացնում ա ձեր կրիմինալ պատկերը … ես սենց պատկերավոր չեի կարա նկարագրեի


Մեֆ, ես Կարենմորմի հետ ստեղ չեմ բանավիճի, բայց քեզ կասեմ, որ Հայաստանն ինքն իրանով կրիմինալ երկիր ա, որտեղ ապրում են բաշարքով ու ախպերությամբ։ Եթե տենց վերցնենք, բոլորս էլ կրիմինալ ենք, ու տենց էլ շարունակվելու ա, մինչև ես ու դու ու մեր նման տղերքը ֆորումներում շարունակենք «դուռակ-սամ դուռակ» ասելը ու ապացուցելը, թե ով ումից ա ավելի քիչ կրիմինալ։

----------


## Norton

> մոտավորապես ըտենց ականջտ կանչ Ջիվանի, ինչ լավ մարդ ես եղել, ու ասել Ջիվանու, սրանք ել ինչպես քարավան կուգան ու կերթան ելի մնացողը մենք ենք ես երկրում, քանզի մենք են տերը երկրի


Ես կասեյի այս երկրի թերմացքը:
Ու ոնց հայտնի դաշնակցական Քաջազնունին էր ասում՝ դաշնակցությունը այլևս անելիք չունի:
Չնայած ունի, Թուրքիայում եղբայր թուրք ժողովրդի գրկում, ինձ թվումա թուրք ժողովուրդը ըստ արժանվույն կգնհատի դաշնակների աջակցությունը հայերի կոտորածի հարցում: Ալեքսանդրապոլի ու Բաթումի պայմանագրերի համար էլ ճակատներդ կպաչեն ու արձան կկանգնացնեն…
 :Hands Up:

----------

Kuk (25.07.2010), Mephistopheles (21.07.2010), Հայկօ (21.07.2010), Տրիբուն (22.07.2010)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես Կարենմորմի հետ ստեղ չեմ բանավիճի, բայց քեզ կասեմ, որ Հայաստանն ինքն իրանով կրիմինալ երկիր ա, որտեղ ապրում են բաշարքով ու ախպերությամբ։ Եթե տենց վերցնենք, բոլորս էլ կրիմինալ ենք, ու տենց էլ շարունակվելու ա, մինչև ես ու դու ու մեր նման տղերքը ֆորումներում շարունակենք «դուռակ-սամ դուռակ» ասելը ու ապացուցելը, թե ով ումից ա ավելի քիչ կրիմինալ։


Գիտեմ ինչ ես ասում ապեր, ես դրանց ստեղ էլ գիտեմ… ու մեղքը մենակ մեկինը չի… մենք սաղս էլ բաժին ունենք սրա մեջ, սփյուռքով բանով…

----------


## Սամսար

Բայց ինչքա՜՜՜՜՜ն ատելություն կա մեր մեջ իրար հանդեպ, որ դառնացնում ա մեր Հայաստան երկրի հանդեպ սիրո քաղցրությունը։

----------


## voter

> Որպես Դաշնակցական, կասեմ, լավ չի արել Շահբազյանը։ Ու մի կարծեք, որ Հ.Յ.Դ.-ն այդքան միատարր է։


Այդ իսկ պատճառով էլ, որ դեռ հույսս չեմ կորցրել ու չեմ համարում միատարր դեռ վրդովվում եմ ու քննադատում։
Ինչը օրինակ դոդացվողների ու սերժանտացվողների վերաբերյալ երբեք չեմ անում, նրանց վրա սկի վրդովվելու ժամանակ իմաստ չունի ծախսել, անկսզբունքային միատարր ու ամորֆ են։

Բայց առայժմ ՀՅԴից ուրիշ բան ներքին կյանքում,քան սերժանտներին ու դոդերին քծնելը ոչ մեկ արդեն չի սպասում, լավագույն դոպքում մարդիկ համարում են, դէ կուսակցությունա մածնա թո ուտի, գոնէ հակահայկական գործունեությամբ զբաղվողներից որ պրծում չլնի ՀՅԴի անվան տակ կարող ա գյուլլեն... Չնայած վերջինս իրական պորոենցիալ է, բայց վտանգավոր, որ կարող է քո դեմ շրջվել ու օրինակ Հոկտեմբեր 27ին լրիվ ուրրիշ կերպ օգտագործվեց...

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:27 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:13 ----------




> -  
> [COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"][COLOR="rgb(0, 0, 0)"]*ԼՏՊ -ի ցնցող ըելույթից հետո կարծում եմ Շահբազյանը ճիշտ ա կանխորոշել*[/COLOR][/COLOR]


Հընգեր ջան ԼՏՊի ելույթը ուր, Մարտի 1ը ուր՞ Դու խաբար ես թե քո կուսակցությունը ինչով ա զբաղված ու ում ինչի համար ա քննադատում՞  
Նորից ասեմ-նոր ԱԺի համար տեղերի նախընտրականը սկսել ա ու քանի որ ոչ հայ-թուրքական հարց այլևս կա ասպարեզում ու ոչ էլ ղարաբաղի հարց, ՀՅԴն թեմա չունի, որով պիտի իր «ազգիս օջախիս համար մեռնեմը» երկգի մի 5 տոկոսել ա հավաքի...

Թեմայի վերաբերյալ ասա տենանք կուսակցությանդ դիրքորոշումը որն ա ինչ ենք անում էս հաբռգած, սերժանտա-ռոբոտներից ժողովրդին ազատենք՞ 
Թե ցուցարարներ առավոտ 5ին ցրելը, զինուժը սահմանից հանել Մայրաքաղաք լցնելը ԼՈԽ լավ ա, ու տհենց էլ պտի լի ու էտ ա ձեր ծրագիրը ու միակ ՀՅԴի դարդը, որ մնացել ա ԼՏՊի նախընտրական ելույթը քննարկելն ա՞

Բայց ախր դա էլ դե չի ստացվում, ԱՊԱՇՆՈՐՀ սերժանտական-խնամիական վահանահովհանիսյանական ապուշություններ եք դուրս տալի ու հա մեկ էլ մեկ մեկ երգում էք, որ դարդներդ չզգաք՞
Արդյոք ովքեր են,
Մեր մլիցեքներ են,
Մասիսը վկա,
Խաղաղ զբոսնող են...

Բացի «լավ խմեմ եթամ սախին գյուլեմ»-ից՞ ուրիշ ծրագիր, պայքարի մեթոդ, կոնկրետ գործողություն կա ուր ՀՅԴն առաջարկումա հայ ժողովրդին՞

----------


## Askalaf

Մի հետաքրքիր նյութ եմ գտել ՀՅԴ մասին այստեղից, տեղադրում եմ՝




> ԴԱՇՆԱԿՆԵՐ 
> 
> Գրվածը վերաբերում է ոչ թե դաշնակներին որպես անձերի, այլ դաշնակցական գաղափարախոսությանը: 
> Դաշնակները նույն բոլշեւիկներն են՝ ազգայնական խառնվածքով: 
> Բոլոր տեսակի բոլշեւիկների կառավարման արդյունքը բարոյականության անկումն է եւ պետականության քայքայումը: 
> Բոլշեւիզմը եւ դաշնակցությունը սնող աղքատությունը վերացնելով՝ կվերացնենք եւ դրա հետեւանք մտքի թշվառությունը: 
> Բոլշեւիկյան մտածելակերպից ազատվելու ամենագործուն միջոցը լավ ապրելն է: 
> Մենք երբեք լավ չենք ապրել, որի համար էլ բոլշևիկյան եւ դաշնակցական տիպի հայացքները այդքան տարածված են մեզ մոտ: 
> *Բոլշեւիկները քայքայեցին ռուսական կայսրությունը, դաշնակները կվերացնեն Հայաստանը:* 
> ...

----------

Chuk (23.07.2010), Mephistopheles (14.10.2010), Norton (23.07.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

Դժվար ա հավատալ, որ էս հայ իսկապես ժուռնալիստ ա գրել։ «Մեր դժբախտությունը ոչ այնքան դաշնակցական կուսակցության մեջ է, որքան որ այն մեր ժողովրդի մեծ մասի գաղափարախոսությունն է դարձել»: 

Այ ախպեր, մեր ժողովրդի մեծ մասին գաղափարը չի հետաքրքրում, այլ քիչ թե շատ արժանավայել ապրուստը։ Գաղափարը տեղ ա հասնում կուշտ ժողովրդի մոտ, իսկ սովածի մոտ՝ սադրանքն ա տեղ հասնում ու ընտրակաշառքը։ Ով հակառակը կասի՝ ջուրը պղտորող ու մեջը ձուկ բռնող ա։ 

Ու էդ որ վախտվանից ինչ-որ կուսակցություն դարձավ գաղափարախոսություն, հակառակը կարա լինի միայն։ Ու ասեմ, որ Հ.Յ.Դ-ն սոցիալիստական գաղափարախոսության կուսակցություն է, ու էդ գաղափարախոսությամբ ամբողջ Հյուսիսային Եվրոպան է լավ ապրում ու նույնիսկ՝ համաշխարհային ճգնաժամերի ժամանակ։ 

Նենց որ ընդհանուր դժբախտությունների ժամանակ մի մեղավոր մի փնտրեք ու ուրիշներին մի մեղադրեք։ :Cool:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դժվար ա հավատալ, որ էս հայ իսկապես ժուռնալիստ ա գրել։ «Մեր դժբախտությունը ոչ այնքան դաշնակցական կուսակցության մեջ է, որքան որ այն մեր ժողովրդի մեծ մասի գաղափարախոսությունն է դարձել»: 
> 
> Այ ախպեր, մեր ժողովրդի մեծ մասին գաղափարը չի հետաքրքրում, այլ քիչ թե շատ արժանավայել ապրուստը։ Գաղափարը տեղ ա հասնում կուշտ ժողովրդի մոտ, իսկ սովածի մոտ՝ սադրանքն ա տեղ հասնում ու ընտրակաշառքը։ Ով հակառակը կասի՝ ջուրը պղտորող ու մեջը ձուկ բռնող ա։ 
> 
> Ու էդ որ վախտվանից ինչ-որ կուսակցություն դարձավ գաղափարախոսություն, հակառակը կարա լինի միայն։ *Ու ասեմ, որ Հ.Յ.Դ-ն սոցիալիստական գաղափարախոսության կուսակցություն է, ու էդ գաղափարախոսությամբ ամբողջ Հյուսիսային Եվրոպան է լավ ապրում ու նույնիսկ՝ համաշխարհային ճգնաժամերի ժամանակ։* 
> 
> Նենց որ ընդհանուր դժբախտությունների ժամանակ մի մեղավոր մի փնտրեք ու ուրիշներին մի մեղադրեք։


ապեր ճշմարտությունը լրիվ չես ասում… սոցիալիստական ա, հա… բայց նաև նացիոնալիստական ու շեշտը նացիոնալիստականի վրա… մի խոսքով նացիոնալ-սոցիալիստական կուսակցություն ա… ու ի դեպ ես դեռ լսած չկամ որ դաշնակները սոցիալիզմից խոսեն…

----------


## Սամսար

Թվաքանակով փոքր ազգին նացիոնալիզմը չի խանգարում, ինչքան գիտեմ։
Մեֆ, դու էլ ես լուկավիտ անում, ոնց էլ ըլնի, լսած կըլնես Հ.Յ.Դ-ի ներկայացուցչի խոսքը սոցիալիզմից։ Էդ պտի շա՜տ լսելու չտաս, որ լսած չլնես՝ էն իրան խուլի տեղ դնող մամիս նման։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թվաքանակով փոքր ազգին նացիոնալիզմը չի խանգարում, ինչքան գիտեմ։
> Մեֆ, դու էլ ես լուկավիտ անում, ոնց էլ ըլնի, լսած կըլնես Հ.Յ.Դ-ի ներկայացուցչի խոսքը սոցիալիզմից։ Էդ պտի շա՜տ լսելու չտաս, որ լսած չլնես՝ էն իրան խուլի տեղ դնող մամիս նման։


ընչի՞… մեզ լավ էլ խանգարում ա, ուղղակի մենք դրան հայրենասիրություն ենք ասում…

ապեր, սոցիալիզմն իրանց օրակարգում չկա… ու էնքամ չկա որ մեր հասարակության մեծամասնությունը երևի չգիտի որ դաշնակները սոցիալիստական են… դաշնակներին գիտեն որպես ծայրահեղ նացիոնալիստներ… իսկ իմ կարծիքով ազգային խնդիրների վրա բիզնես անող կուսակցություն, company ես կասեի

----------

Askalaf (24.07.2010)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

*Թախանձագին խնդրում եմ գոնե էս գրառմանս տակ վիրավորական գրառումներ չկատարել...*

Lisbon.jpg

*Լիզբոն Հինգի Հիշատակին*

Ահա այսպես արշավեցիք,
Լիզբոն զոհված լավ ընկերներ
Որ ակտովը ձեր կը կոչվիք,
Դրոյի ժառանգ վեհ խենթեր։

Դեմքերը ձեր կազնվանան,
Կը տանջեն սրտեր անպայման...
...Կերդվենք անբիծ պատվովը ձեր,
Ընդարձակել պայքարը մեր։

Լիզբոն Հուլիս 27-1983

10:30-Հինգհոգանոց խումբը մտնում է դեսպանատան շրջափակը:
10:45-Դեսպանատան պահակների հետ բախում ունենալուց հետո դռան շեմքին ընկնում է նրանցից մեկը:
11:00-Զորավոր պայթյուն ու հրաձգության ձայներ են լսվում գրավված շենքից:
11:35-Խումբը հեռաձայնով հայտարարում է, որ ոստիկանության միջամտության դեպքում շենքը կպայթեցվի:
12:00-Շենքի վերին հարկում սկսվում է հրդեհ:
12:15-Ոստիկանությունը, շրջապատելով թաղը, իր մասնավոր ուժերով փակում է դեսպանատան երթևեկելի ուղիները: Կցորդի վիրավոր կինը և զավակը դուրս են գալիս շենքից:
12:30-Փարիզի և Լիսաբոնի մի քանի օրաթերթեր ստանում են գործողության ստանձման նամակ «Հայ Յեղափոխական Բանակի» կողմից, որում հայտարարում էր.«Որոշել ենք պայթեցնելով դեսպանատան շենքը` զոհել մեզ փլատակների տակ»:
13:00-Շենքի վերին հարկը բոցերի մեջ է գտնվում:
13:45-Ոստիկանությունը հարձակվում է շենքի վրա: Մի քանի րոպե հրաձգությունից հետո լսվում են ուժեղ պայթյուններ:
14:00-Ոստիկանությունը, շենք մտնելով, փլատակների տակ գտնում է 5 ածխացած դիակներ:
14:45-Պետական աղբյուրները պաշտոնապես արձանագրում են գործողության ավարտը՝ հայտարարելով. «Խմբի անդամները ռումբի պայթյունով ինքնասպան եղան»:
19 սեպտեմբեր 1983- Հինգ հերոսների մարմինները հասնում են Լիբանան:
20 սեպտեմբեր 1983- Հազարավոր հայերի ներկայությամբ Բեյրութի եկեղեցում կատարվում է հինգ հեղափոխականների հուղարկավորությունը:

Շատ հպարտ եմ, որ հայ ծնած եմ, որովհետեւ հայ պիտի մեռնիմ: Շատ ուրախ եմ այս գործողութեամբ: Հիմա մեր ապրած կեանքը իսկապէս որ կեանքէ զատ ամեն ինչի կը նմանի: Կապրինք ուրիշի տիրապետութեան տակ, ուրիշի խամաճիկներն ենք:
ՍԻՄՈՆ ԵԱՀԻՆԵԱՆ

Մենք ալ ազգ ենք, հին ազգ ենք եւ մեր իրաւունքն է ուրիշ ազգերու պէս ապրիլ մեր հողերուն վրայ: Մենք ալ կուզենք տեսնել մեր ժողովուրդը խաղաղ, հանգիստ իր Հայրենիքին մեջ եւ մտահոգ իր Հայրենիքով, ապագայ հայ սերունդը պատրաստելով:
ՎԱՉԷ ԴԱՂԼԵԱՆ

Ինչպես որ կըսե երգը. «Երբ չի մնում ելք ու ճար, խենթերն են գտնում հնար»: Այո, մենք խենթերն ենք, բայց չակերտեալ խենթեր: Եկեք, միացեք մեզի: Կը հավատամ, որ կը տիրանանք մեր հայրենիքին:
ՍԱՐԳԻՍ ԱԲՐԱՀԱՄԵԱՆ


Կուզիմ, որ իմ ընկերներս, որոնք ինձի հետ մեծցած են, նոյն միջավայրին մեջ մեծցած են, նոյն տեղերը յաճախած ենք, նոյն գործերը ըրած ենք, համոզուին այս մէկ կէտին եւ չըսեն՝ ընտանիքը, կեանքը, ապագան: Առանց մեր հողերուն ոչ ապագայ կայ, ոչ կեանք, ոչ ընտանիք կըլայ:
ԱՐԱ ՔԵՐՃԸԼԵԱՆ

Ես կուզիմ երիտասարդութեան ըսել, թե երբէք թող չխրտնին, ինչքան ալ թուրքը զօրավոր ըլլայ մեզմէ աւելի նոր զէնքերով կամ նոր դիւանագիտությամբ: Մենք առաջինները չենք, որ կը քալենք: Մեզմէ առաջ շատեր քալած են եւ կը յուսամ, որ մեզմէ աւելի լաւերն ալ պիտի գան, մեզմէ աւելի գործեր պիտի ընեն:
ՍԵԴՐԱԿ ԱՃԵՄԵԱՆ

ԱՐԱՅԻ ՄԱՅՐԸ

«Ես հպարտ եմ, որ առանց գիտնալու հերոս մը մեծցուցի, բայց կը ցավիմ, որ շատ զաւակներ չեմ ունեցած` ուրիշ զինւորներ ալ տրամադրելու ազգիս»:

ՎԱՉԵԻ ՀԱՅՐԸ

«Վաչեն և իր ընկերները օրինակ պետք է լինեն մեր նոր սերնդին: Այս անձնազոհ տղաների նկարները ամեն հայի սրտի մեջ պետք է փորագրվեն և նրանց ճամփան շարունակվի առանց հուսահատության»:

*Տղե´րք, խոնարհվում եմ ձեր պայծառ անունների առջև։ Թող Աստված օգնական լինի մեզ, որ անավարտ չթողնենք գործը, որի համար դուք զոհեցիք ձեր կյանքը։ Որ վերևից չասեք. «Մեռելներն անոնք են, որոնց համար մենք մեռանք»...*

----------

Ambrosine (13.10.2010), karenmorm (29.07.2010), Լեռնցի (25.12.2010), Սամսար (27.07.2010)

----------


## Սամսար

> ընչի՞… մեզ լավ էլ խանգարում ա, ուղղակի մենք դրան հայրենասիրություն ենք ասում…
> 
> ապեր, սոցիալիզմն իրանց օրակարգում չկա… ու էնքամ չկա որ մեր հասարակության մեծամասնությունը երևի չգիտի որ դաշնակները սոցիալիստական են… դաշնակներին գիտեն որպես ծայրահեղ նացիոնալիստներ… իսկ իմ կարծիքով ազգային խնդիրների վրա բիզնես անող կուսակցություն, company ես կասեի


Մեֆ, Հայաստանում ՀՀՇ-ից սկսած բոլոր կուսակցություններն էլ էդ բիզնեսին են։ Բայց Հ.Յ.Դ.-ն ուրիշ բաներ էլ ա անում։ Քաղաքական ուրիշ բարքրերի առկայության դեպքում էդ արածը, ասենք, Հ.Յ.Դ.-ի կամպանիան հայ-թուրքական արձանագրությունների ստորագրման դեմ, ուրիշ կերպ կերևար...
Բայց խոսքս դրա մասին չշարունակեմ։ Այլ ասեմ, որ մեր երկրում դեռ գաղափարի մեռած քաղաքական գործիչ չկա, ու երբ կծնվի էդ խենթը, որ իր շուրջ կհավաքի մյուս խենթերին, չգիտեմ։ Գուցե մենք էդ խենթերի (Լիզբոնի հինգ խենթերին նկատի ունեմ նաև) ժամանակը չտեսնենք... Դա ամենատխուրն ա։

----------

karenmorm (29.07.2010)

----------


## Էդգար

> Բայց ինչքա՜՜՜՜՜ն ատելություն կա մեր մեջ իրար հանդեպ, որ դառնացնում ա մեր Հայաստան երկրի հանդեպ սիրո քաղցրությունը։


Լաւն էր:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Թախանձագին խնդրում եմ գոնե էս գրառմանս տակ վիրավորական գրառումներ չկատարել...*
> 
> Lisbon.jpg
> 
> *Լիզբոն Հինգի Հիշատակին*
> 
> Ահա այսպես արշավեցիք,
> Լիզբոն զոհված լավ ընկերներ
> Որ ակտովը ձեր կը կոչվիք,
> ...


Հա, ես էլ եմ հարգում էս մարդկանց, հերոսներին, ասեմ ավելին՝ դեռ դպրոցից եմ իրենցով հետաքրքրվել, այս նկարն էլ հենց գտել էի, հեռախոսիս մեջ եմ պահում մինչև հիմա: Բայց ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչու են բոլորը մեր այս տղաներին կապում Դաշնակցության հետ: Նույնը ԱՍԱԼԱ-ն: Դաշնակցությունը ի՞նչ կապ ունի: Իրենք միայն Նեմեսիսի կազմակերպիչներն են: Այն էլ կասկած ունեմ, որ իրենց գործարքները կոծկելու համար դա արեցին: Ինձ իրոք պետք են փաստեր, որ ապացուցում են, որ այս ու մյուս տղաները Դաշնակցություն կուսակցությունից են եղել:

----------

davidus (14.10.2010), Mephistopheles (14.10.2010), Norton (14.10.2010), Բիձա (14.10.2010), Ձայնալար (27.12.2010)

----------


## einnA

Դաշնակցությունն եղել է էն ուժը, որ իր մեջ համախմբել է տարբեր ժամանակի պայքարողներին, որ կազմակերպված լինեն: Էն հերոսները, որ կուսակցության մասն են կազմել նախ և առաջ եղել են իսկական իրենց երկրի զավակները: Հետո, ինչպես միշտ է լինում, կուսակցությունը մտնում է "լիրբ" քաղաքականության մեջ ու արդեն նույն հերոսների ձայնը խլանում է "մեծն" դիվանագիտության առաջ:
Ես չեմ ուզում դեմ կամ կողմ խոսել, ուղղակի իդեալական ոչ մի կուսակցություն էլ չկա, ամեն մեկն իր կեղտն ունի. մեկինը պարզ երևում է, մյուսը պարզապես էտ թակցնում է տարիների վաստակի հետևում:

----------


## Ambrosine

Անի ջան, ինքը չի համախմբել: Ինքը զենք ա բաժանել զենքից չհասկացող մարդկանց՝ ռուսի պատվերով, իսկ օրհասական պահին՝ անհետացել՝ ռուսի հետ միասին: Ես դեռ չեմ խոսում երիտթուրքերի հետ պայմանավորվածության մասին:
Պարզապես, դաշնակները սովորություն ունեն սփյուռքում կատարվող ամեն ինչ վերագրել իրենց: Մեկ էլ ինձ զվարճացնում է հայկական լոբբի կոչվածը: Որ չե՞ն ասում՝ մեր լոբբիի ջանքերի շնորհիվ այս օրինագիծը անցավ, այն օրինագիծը անցավ...  :Jpit:

----------

davidus (14.10.2010), einnA (14.10.2010), Kuk (27.12.2010), Mephistopheles (14.10.2010), Norton (29.10.2010), Rammer (14.10.2010)

----------


## Լեռնցի

> Անի ջան, ինքը չի համախմբել: Ինքը զենք ա բաժանել զենքից չհասկացող մարդկանց՝ ռուսի պատվերով, իսկ օրհասական պահին՝ անհետացել՝ ռուսի հետ միասին: Ես դեռ չեմ խոսում երիտթուրքերի հետ պայմանավորվածության մասին:
> Պարզապես, դաշնակները սովորություն ունեն սփյուռքում կատարվող ամեն ինչ վերագրել իրենց: Մեկ էլ ինձ զվարճացնում է հայկական լոբբի կոչվածը: Որ չե՞ն ասում՝ մեր լոբբիի ջանքերի շնորհիվ այս օրինագիծը անցավ, այն օրինագիծը անցավ...


Ի՞նչ գիտես:

----------


## Kuk

> Ի՞նչ գիտես:


Շենքում են խոսում:

----------


## Erkrazi

Հայաստանում  կեղծ  կուսակցությունները  այնքան  շատ  են,  այնքան  "անկեղծ"  են  խոսում  ժողովրդի  անունից,  որ   Դաշնակցությունը,  որը  իրոք  հայկական  կուսակցություն  է  մեջները  չի  երևում:Ոչ  մեկի  մտքով  անգամ  չի  անցնում  հարցնել;  Այ!  ռուսերեն  վեց հարյուր  երեքի  տղեք...   ով!  եք  դուք,  որտեղից  կուսակցություն  դարձաք? Ռուսական  ալֆա  գրուպի  ընտանիքի  շահերն  եք  ներկայացնում, թե  "Մասադի":Մենք  մի  Հայ  Ժողովուրդ  ունենք,  որի  շահը  մեր  հավաքական  շահն  է,  գուցե  մեք  չկանք  դրա  համար է  այդպես  տեղի  ունենում, "իսկ  թույլի  համար  խորթ է  իր  բարին... մեր  գլխին  ցավ  ենք  ու  մազ  համար  դավ  ենք"?
Խնդրում  եմ  ներել  բոբոքված  տոնս և  հաշվի  առնել  նաև,  որ  ես  դաշնակցական  չեմ:

----------


## Մովսես

Դաշնակցությունը շատ կարևոր կուսակցությունն է մեր երկրի ու ժողովուրդի համար, իրենք պահպանում են հայրենասիրությունը քաղաքական դաշտում որը վերջում պետք է մեր քաղաքական գործողությունների մեջ:

----------

Lion (13.06.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Դաշնակցությունը շատ կարևոր կուսակցությունն է մեր երկրի ու ժողովուրդի համար, իրենք պահպանում են հայրենասիրությունը քաղաքական դաշտում որը վերջում պետք է մեր քաղաքական գործողությունների մեջ:


Առաջ  ես  շատ  էի  հավանում  Ակսել  Բակունցին,  բայց  երբ  իմացա  որ  "Զանգեզուր " կոչված  "պոռնոֆիլմի"  սցենարը  ինքն  է  գրել  կաշին  փրկելու  համար  մի  տեսակ  մթնեց  ինձ  համար  նրա  "Մթնաձորը":Խելագարված  ամբոխները"  չփրկեցին  Չարենցին,  "Զանգեզուրն"  ել  Բակունցին , սակայն  միջև  վերջերս  ել  Հանրապետական   կոչված  կուսակցության  պատվերուվ  ընտրություններից  առաջ  մի  հատ  ապահովության  համար  այդ  ֆիլմը  ցուցադրվում  էր  Դաշնակցության  վարկանիշը   գցելու  միտումով:
Ինչ  եղան  Վարդան  Մամիկոնյանները...  ինչու  են  Վասակ  Սյունիները  տիրտիրացել  մեր  երկրին...Երևի  դրանից է,  որ  Հազկերտը  հարճերով  տարված  հատուկ  ծառայություններ  չէր  պահում: :Smile:

----------

romanista (31.10.2011)

----------


## Erkrazi

> Բայց ինչքա՜՜՜՜՜ն ատելություն կա մեր մեջ իրար հանդեպ, որ դառնացնում ա մեր Հայաստան երկրի հանդեպ սիրո քաղցրությունը։


Երկրում  այլափոխված  է  ճշմարտությունը  և  ճշմարիտ  հայրենասիրությունը  մեկնաբանվում  է  որպես  սուտ:
Պատճառը,  միջին  խավի(դեմոսի) կատաստրոֆիկ  ցածր  տոկոսն  է  ընդհանուր  բնակչության  թվի  հաշվով:Վայ  օլիգարխների  և  ստրուկի  հոգեբանությամբ  ապրող  մուրացկանների  երկրում ինչ  զարգացման  ցսենար  ասես  որ  հնարավոր չի, այլապես  ԼՏՊ-ի  նման  տականքի  հետևից  չէին  գնա:
Ես  ցավով  եմ  գրում  այս  տողերը,  որովհետև  Հայաստանը  իմ  երկիրն  է,  իսկ  ուրիշները  իրենց  լավ  երկիրը  ինձ  չեն  տա:
Ինչն է  պատճառը,  որ  հողին  ու  ջրին  կարոտում  ենք, իսկ  այնտեղ  ապրողներին  հազվադեպ,  ով  է  այդ  ամենի  տերը:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwj2T...eature=related

----------


## romanista

Նախ, ուզում եմ պատասխանել բոլոր նրանց, որոնք հայտարարում են, թե 20-րդ դարասկզբի մեծագույն ոճրագործության մեղավորը Դաշնակցությունն էր, քանզի սկզբում չեզոք դիրք բռնելով, որ Առաջին համաշխարհայինում ռսահայերը լինեն ռսների, տաճկահայերը թրքերի կողմից, պատերազմի սկսվելուց հետո տաճկահայությանն էլ թեքեցին ռսների կողմը, ինչից կատաղած օսմանները սկսեցին կոտորածը... ասեմ, այդ պահին, մի փոքր ազգի համար, որը համաշխարհայինից իր համար մեծ շահեր չուներ ու դա հասկանում էր, ավելի ճիշտ չ՞էր համախմբվել ռուսական ուժի շուրջը, ու փորձել թոթափել թրքական լուծը, մանավանդ որ Համաշխարհայինում թրքերը պարտվեցին և հետո հայտնվեց նրանց մղձավանջը, Սևրի պայմանագրի տեսքով... դաշնակներն է՞ին մեղավոր, որ անգամ հաղթական կողմ հանդիսանալով դավաճան ռուսը, վախենալով թրքական քաղաքականությունից, պարտվողի հետ բանակցությունների մեջ մտան և ի վերջո ամբողջ Արևմտյան Հայաստանը նրանց հանձնեցին: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա կոտորածին, ապա ասեմ, որ երիտթուրքերը դա շատ ավելի վաղ էին ծրագրել, դեռևս երբ 1890-ականներին կայսրության որոշ հատվածներում արդեն իսկ սկսել էին հայերի ջարդերը, այնպես որ հայերի (փաստացի` ՀՅԴ-ի) այդ "դավաճանությունից" հետո նրանք պարզապես արդեն առիթ ունեցան իրենց ջարդերն իրականացնելու համար, մինչդեռ դրանց առիթը ոչ թե մեծ մասով տաճկահայության ռսի կողմն անցնելն էր, այլ Թալեաթի "Չկա հայ, չկա հայկական հարց" գաղափարը, քանզի հայերն հարյուրամյակների լծի ընթացքում արդեն զզվեցրել էին այդ վայրենիներին իրենց ազատատենչ արդար ցանկություններով: Այնպես որ սխալ է "ազատարար" ռսի (որին մենք փաստացի մինչև այսօր էլ հնազանդ ենք, սա իմիջիայլոց) "խաղերի" պատճառով արդեն առիթ ունեցող գազազած բորենիների անցյալ դարասկզբի կատարած մեծագույն ոճիրը վերագրել մի կուսակցության, որը ի վերջո հասավ այդ բաղձալի երազանքին` Հայաստանի անկախացմանն ու պետականությանը, որը սակայն կորցրեցինք հենց մեր ազգի ոչ միասնական լինելու պատճառով, քանզի նույն Սևրի և այդ ժամանակաշրջանի  Հայաստանին վերաբերող այլ քաղաքական քննարկումներին մեր ազգը ներկայանում էր երկու պատվիրակությամբ, մեկը Պողոս Նուբարինը, մյուսը` ՀՀ... միասնության բացակայությունը արդեն պարտության նշան է, իսկ ընդհանրապես մենք էդքան ասում ենք, մենք հզոր ազգ ենք, լավ ազգ ենք... մ՞ենք, մենք ազգ ե՞նք... մենք լավ ազգ չենք, մենք ազգ էլ չենք, քանզի միասնական չենք ու չենք հարգում մեզ ու մեր պատմությունը... "Իր պատմությունը չիմացող ժողովուրդը դատապարտված է այն կրկնելու", մեծն Նժդեհի խոսքերն են, ու մենք կրկնում ենք, նույն սխալները: Կրկնվում են նաև հերոսական էջերը, որոնցից մեկը Արցախի ազատագրումն է, բայց դրան արդեն 20 տարի հետևում են նույն կրկնվող սխալները, որոնք էն` միասնության բացակայությունը, գավառականացումը, որոնց հետևանքով արյան գնով ազատագրած հողերը 20 տարի պաշտոնապես մերը չենք կարողանում դարձնենք: Ինչևէ, բուն թեմայից մի փոքր շեղվեցի, ամեն դեպքում պարքս համարեցի բացատրել, որ ՀՅԴ-ն կոտորածի "պատճառ" չէ, ինչպես ասում են: 
Մի հարց, իսկ ներկայիս Հանրապետականի քաղաքականությունը լոկալ կոտորած չ՞է ազգի նկատմամաբ, իսկ ԼՏՊ-ի մանևրախառը կլոունադան արդյո՞ք գաղափարական կոտորած չէ ժողովրդի նկատմամաբ, որը զոմբիացած գնում է մի մարդու հետևից, ով իրենց երեխաներին մոմի լույսի տակ է ստիպել տարիներով դաս սովորել, լույսը տալով հյուսիսային հարևան խառնակիչներին... ամեն ինչում ժողովուրդն է մեղավոր, ինչ ցանես, էն կհնձես... դաշնակցական չեմ, բայց ՀՅԴ-ն համարում եմ այսօրվա միակ ուժը, որը չի որդեգրել սեփական ազգին այս կամ այն տարբերակով կոտորածի ենթարկելու քաղաքականությունը... ՄԱՀ կամ ԱԶԱՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ... այո, եթե ձեզ հարմար է, եթե այդպես ուզում եք, ինձ կարող եք ծայրահեղական համարել... միայն ռադիկալ որոշումներն ու քայլերը կարող են էս երկիրը ճիշտ ուղու վրա տանել:

----------


## karenmorm

Հլը չեք հոգնել խոսալուց  :Smile:  Քանի դուք ստեղ խոսում եք՝ ետ անտաշ դաշնակները հասցրեցին Քաշաթաղի շրջանում 500 կով տրամադրել վերաբնակներին, ֆինանսավորեցին մոտ 2000 հեկտար ցորենի ցանք, վերակառուցեցին Կովսականի, Քարեգահի, Տիգրանավանի ու ելի շատ համայքների դպրոցներ, տեղադրեցին Թաթուլ Կրպեյանի ու Պետրոս Ղևոնդյանի կիսանդրիները, Քաշաթաղի հարավում օգնեցին 64 բնակարան սարքելու գործին սիրիա հայերի համար, ամառը կազմակերպեցին բակային ճամբարներ, որ ազատագրված տարածքների երեխաներն էլ մի բան հասկանան իրանց կյանքից, ու մի քանի կեղտոտ դաշնակցականներ էլ <հանձինս ինձ> տեղափոխվեցին ԼՂՀ ՔԱՇԱԹԱՂԻ ԿՈՎՍԱԿԱՆ քաղաք՝ ապրելու, կառուցելու, շենացնելու ու էդ ամեն ինչի մասին պարբերաբար կտեղեկացնեմ, որ լիքը թեմա ունենք մրոտելու էդ դաշնակ շներին :Tongue: 
Հ.Գ. երեկ էդ էշ, մասոնա-թրքական, անպատկառ կառույցը Ձեզ շատ կասկացելի հրեական աղբյուրներից 3000 ամն դոլար տրամադրեց Բերձորի արվեստի և սպորտի դպրոցին երաժշտական գործիքներ գնելու, 2000 ամն դոլար՝ պարի ազգային տարազ կարելու համար, իսկ մի լաչառ դաշնակ ել 17 տիկնիկներ նվիրեց տիկնիկային թատրոն ստեղծելու համար, ամեն մեկը 20000 դրամ արժողության բա էդ անելու բանա  :Think:

----------

Lion (25.10.2012), Malxas (25.10.2012), Tig (25.10.2012), zulu (25.10.2012), Արէա (25.10.2012)

----------


## karenmorm

Բա տենց բաներ

----------


## Տրիբուն

Դաշնակները պաշտոններ են ստանալու, даю руку на отсечение:

ՀՅԴ ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱԺՈՂՈՎ Է
http://www.a1plus.am/am/official/2013/08/27/hyd

----------


## Norton

> Դաշնակները պաշտոններ են ստանալու, даю руку на отсечение:
> 
> ՀՅԴ ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱԺՈՂՈՎ Է
> http://www.a1plus.am/am/official/2013/08/27/hyd


Դաշնակները էլի պաշտոն ստանցան, 2018թ․ :Jpit:

----------

